# Whats everyone been tying?



## matthew

Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.


----------



## matthew

and


----------



## DSampiero

many of us are working on flies for the Redfish Fly Swap... All I've whipped up lately are Angora Kwan Flies...for the swap... I am in need of some white Clouser's though.. I dig the Deceiver though nice work!

Redfish Fly Swap thread.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1278045330/60#60


----------



## iFly

Yep, #2 is a bad looking fly. And of course, by bad... I mean good.


----------



## vise_master

here i have been playin with that just and h20 fiber.Tied up a shad and ballyhoo


----------



## vise_master

ballyhoo


----------



## matthew

Thanks guys and wow thats a dope shad.


----------



## iFly

Creek, I really like the look of that ballyhoo. Cool. What size hook is that?


----------



## vise_master

ifly it is a Gamakatsu sl11-3h size #1


----------



## iFly

> ifly it is a Gamakatsu sl11-3h size #1


I have been way too busy hand furling a mess of leaders to tie flys lately but, I might be inspired to try one of those. Not even sure if I have a use for it but, I like it. It would look cool in my box.


----------



## vise_master

> I have been way too busy hand furling a mess of leaders to tie flys lately but, I might be inspired to try one of those. Not even sure if I have a use for it but, I like it. It would look cool in my box.



snook, reds, tarpon jus about anything on the beach


----------



## bsfl

Been tying some dolphin flies, bored and waiting for a "typical" summer day to take the skiff offshore


----------



## matthew

Damn i like that one (dolphin flie) how did you make that ?


----------



## bsfl

Its a chartreuse over white deceiver with lots of flash topped with super hair and peacock herl and a grizzly hackle on each side


----------



## [email protected]

i came up with my pattern its supposed to replicate a pilchard


----------



## iFly

Sometimes I get bored. I usually tie a big white/chartreause deceiver for trout. The bigger, the better.








So... this time I decided to go brown. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## [email protected]

i have a very simaler pattern the deciver that you have on the top but i used deer hair and stood it up so it would float. its a great bluefish and striper fly but i want to try it down here in charlotte harbor for some baby tarpon. ill get a pic up soon!


----------



## skinnywater3

I like the peacock in those flies. It will move well in the water


----------



## [email protected]

bobs banger








tarpon bunny


----------



## adc77

micro skrimp


----------



## vise_master

since blindmullet posted up some shrimp flies thought i would post mine that look pretty similar


----------



## paint it black

Those shrimp flies look SICK!

any recipes on any of those?


----------



## adc77

here is the you tube video i watched.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkZb-lBc5dY


----------



## skinny_water

Nice! You using Clear Cure or Epoxy?


----------



## adc77

i used 5 min. epoxy. the other stuff looks nice but this is what i had.


----------



## matthew

wow im lovein that shrimp.


----------



## vise_master

5 min epoxy


----------



## vise_master

Dahlberg diver


----------



## vise_master

slinky fiber baitfish


----------



## vise_master

I know i am not the only fly tier on this forum these (what are you tying) threads are my favorite so lets keep it going.

redfish slider


----------



## adc77

i have been playing around with seducer types and ep crabs for the last week. all in #4


----------



## vise_master

straight shank bendback


----------



## vise_master

krazy krab


----------



## paint it black

Anyone know of a fairly simple, yet good crab fly to tie for reds and bones?
I have yet to catch a redfish on fly, and much rather it be on a fly I tied myself.
I caught my first bone on a fly of my own, I would like to do the same with the red. 

I hope to have at least one decent day to get on the water this weekend!

Thanks!


----------



## Flpt

Anticipation of fall.


----------



## Lappy_16

> Anyone know of a fairly simple, yet good crab fly to tie for reds and bones?
> I have yet to catch a redfish on fly, and much rather it be on a fly I tied myself.
> I caught my first bone on a fly of my own, I would like to do the same with the red.
> 
> I hope to have at least one decent day to get on the water this weekend!
> 
> Thanks!


Heres my favorite, I like to alternate brown/tan for the body.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231348142/6


----------



## dacuban1

> Anyone know of a fairly simple, yet good crab fly to tie for reds and bones?
> I have yet to catch a redfish on fly, and much rather it be on a fly I tied myself.
> I caught my first bone on a fly of my own, I would like to do the same with the red.
> 
> I hope to have at least one decent day to get on the water this weekend!
> 
> Thanks!


Its going to be ugly this weekend to be out there so if ya want come over the house, i'll give you crabs. I mean we can tie sum crabs....lol


----------



## Gramps

Eric try Kwans or Merkins, they seem to work for fluff chucks on my boat. Or if baitfish is more prevalent try EP/Polar style baitfish.


----------



## tguasjr

> Anyone know of a fairly simple, yet good crab fly to tie for reds and bones?
> I have yet to catch a redfish on fly, and much rather it be on a fly I tied myself.
> I caught my first bone on a fly of my own, I would like to do the same with the red.
> 
> I hope to have at least one decent day to get on the water this weekend!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be ugly this weekend to be out there so if ya want come over the house, i'll give you crabs. I mean we can tie sum crabs....lol
Click to expand...

Alex, let me know if you guys are gonna get together, I got out of the hospital yesterday and I'm bored as hell. I think the wife is gonna kill me!


----------



## paint it black

Is it? I have read nothing but good wind reports for the weekend. If not, I'm there Saturday! Lol


----------



## Flpt

Intruder series.


----------



## Swamp

Flpt, SH or Atlantics?

Swamp

ETA Really nice BTW!


----------



## Flpt

Fall trip will be for Salmon, SH trip will follow in spring.


----------



## Swamp

Sweet! Where are you going?


----------



## Flpt

Heading up to MI to fish for Chinook on the Pere Marquette. SH trip will be West coast/BC.


----------



## Swamp

Nice. I did a week in Pulaski NY(Salmon River) years ago. Really enjoyed it once I trekked away from the crowds a bit. I caught one landlocked Atlantic and addition to many many Chinooks and some Cohos. It was a nice intro to anadromous fish. I'd like to go and play in MI and WI some day. I hear there are less people, bigger fish, but not as many fish. Less fish is fine if I have fewer people. Never fished the west coast, it's on the bucket list. Good looking ties.


----------



## Flpt

A few pics of flies I just finished tying for a swap.  1/0 chernobyl crab in my goto redfish color combo.


----------



## [email protected]

ive been getting good with my EP fibers


----------



## vise_master

kwans


----------



## vise_master

i tied these up for the FS fly swap 

The Merk Nasty


----------



## Lappy_16

> ive been getting good with my EP fibers


Those are lookin really good and they work great too, I just absolutely hate making them, its the most annoying material to tie with!


----------



## skinny_water

Just got 5 more fly boxes... so you guys know what I am doing. Fall is just around the corner so lots of Crab and Shrimp patterns are on the list. 

Here are a couple toads.


----------



## paint it black

Hey Rich, how do you get the D3000 to focus on the fly and make it look so nice?
I'm having trouble taking detailed shots of my flies.

I want to post a few pics on here of what I've been tying lately. 
And what do you do as far as lighting goes?


----------



## skinny_water

You either have to shoot with a tripod with a longer exposure. Or shoot free hand at ISO400.  The other thing is step back and zoom in.  If you are really close to the object it wont focus.  These were done with the standard pop up flash.


----------



## paint it black

I just took a pic with my iPhone 4.

I'll get more pics of others in a bit with the camera. 
I've been messing around with it trying to get good pics of the flies. 


I guess you can call this a seaducer?


----------



## skinny_water

> I just took a pic with my iPhone 4.
> 
> I'll get more pics of others in a bit with the camera.
> I've been messing around with it trying to get good pics of the flies.
> 
> 
> I guess you can call this a seaducer?


No man.... that's totally origional. 

I will post a better pic tomorrow. I call mine the BSF. A lot of the bigger Snook we got this season were on this pattern.


----------



## paint it black




----------



## [email protected]

just dont use alot of fibers and layer them up in little bits they start stacking up and at the end of the shank they should stand straight up on end


> ive been getting good with my EP fibers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are lookin really good and they work great too, I just absolutely hate making them, its the most annoying material to tie with!
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

i need some feedback on my spoons.......


----------



## skinny_water

They look good. I am a little worried that they don't have enough keel in them to keep them from spinning. Start a new thread with the picture, and a side view. Water test and report back.

Also you might want to cover the sides of the fly with some hard as nails or something. It looks like your epoxy didn't coat it all. 

-Richard


----------



## skinny_water

"The Krusty Krab"


----------



## paint it black

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


> "The Krusty Krab"


----------



## skinny_water

Thanks man. It's all in the name, lol. I am going to do a couple days of testing with this one. There might be a couple changes in order that I was dreaming about last night... not that dreaming about fly tying is weird or anything... :


----------



## adc77

very nice, is that fox coming off up by the bead chain?


----------



## skinny_water

> very nice, is that fox coming off up by the bead chain?


Zonker Strip.


----------



## aflatsnut

EP Mullet/black tail


----------



## tguasjr

My eyesight is finaly getting a little better and I decided to start tying some flies for the rally next month. Here are the two patterns I have so far
The "Ghost Crab"

















and a Kwan pattern









At least I can do this for entertainment now!


----------



## matthew

glad you are atleast tying tico and doin better, hey inlet1 hows that ep mullet swim? never seen an ep fly like that its nice.


----------



## aflatsnut

It will stay on top for a few strips if you dry it out with a couple of false casts, kinda pushes water like a slider then sinks down a bit. only threw it one day but my fish evaporated. waiting for the wind to settle down. Seems like the ideal fly for the mullet run. too early to tell though.


----------



## paint it black

Don't know what this is called, but Alex (dacuban1) showed me it.

It's a baitfish(obviously).
Fox fur on the tail, barred hackle, then EP fibers for the head.


----------



## vise_master

seems like some sort of muddler pattern

nice fly


----------



## vise_master

leggy kwan


----------



## vise_master

same


----------



## vise_master

Rasta Mullet


----------



## lemaymiami

These went to the shop today (Fly Shop of Ft. Lauderdale).. The heads are soft foam, "Perfect Popper" heads. The package says they're for #4 hooks (probably thinking freshwater...). I use #1 Mustad 34007 or Tiemco 811S on them. I call them Speedbugs since I can knock them out fairly quickly...


----------



## adc77

are those the wapsi heads? i have been wanting to order some but was not sure what size to buy or were. i was going to try the 4 and 6 sizes, hoping to find one that is big enough to float with a heavy bite tippet but still be easy to cast.


----------



## phwhite101

Bay Anchovies for the Fall False Abacore run in Eastern Long Island Sound








Quick, simple and the fish can't resist them.


----------



## lemaymiami

Howdy Blind... Yep, they're the Wapsi soft foam heads, the catalogue number (for your fly shop) is PP6... although they're designed for a #4 hook, they'll hold a #1 and perform well with them. Now for the hard part. I don't think any popper works well with a shock tippet (although I'll use one if I have to...). They work much better with just straight 20 or better yet 15lb tippet (I use fluoro, exclusively, with a four foot length looped to a much heavier butt section... 40lb mono for an 8wt.). When there are small tarpon or snook around you're going to lose a lot of fish unless you add a short 40lb shocker... but then you'll get fewer bites.

I tell my anglers that the first hit on a popper is usually a miss and if they keep it moving slowly the second hit won't miss at all... The only other tip I have for working them is to make it look like a very small bait that's trying to get moving while badly crippled. Small "blips", with each very short strip making a small sound seems to be just right for us. For trout a bit more noise with periods of no motion at all seems to do the trick. Good luck, I like them a lot at first light when there's no wind to speak of.


----------



## adc77

> Howdy Blind... Yep, they're the Wapsi soft foam heads, the catalogue number (for your fly shop) is PP6... although they're designed for a #4 hook, they'll hold a #1 and perform well with them.  Now for the hard part.  I don't think any popper works well with a shock tippet (although I'll use one if I have to...).  They work much better with just straight 20 or better yet 15lb tippet (I use fluoro, exclusively, with a four foot length looped to a much heavier butt section... 40lb mono for an 8wt.).  When there are small tarpon or snook around you're going to lose a lot of fish unless you add a short 40lb shocker... but then you'll get fewer bites.
> 
> I tell my anglers that the first hit on a popper is usually a miss and if they keep it moving slowly the second hit won't miss at all... The only other tip I have for working them is to make it look like a very small bait that's trying to get moving while badly crippled.   Small "blips", with each very short strip making a small sound seems to be just right for us.  For trout a bit more noise with periods of no motion at all seems to do the trick.  Good luck, I like them a lot at first light when there's no wind to speak of.


thank you sir, i will have to track some down. i use a four to five foot piece of 25# mason hard mono for a butt and then a four to five foot piece of either 20-30# fluoro. Lately i have been using a piece of 17# mono with a short bite for surface flies but i am not sure how much of a difference it makes. It seems every time i get sporty and try to lighten up on my leader i get busted off and revert back to my old ways.


----------



## Lappy_16

black nasty, merkwan , and mack/jack flies 









filling up the box, next season can't come soon enough....


----------



## Green_Hornet

My 11 year old has been in a painting mood since he help paint the inside of the hi sider.... so I dug out some flute foam flies from a box and had a few 2x shank hooks, some bucktail and some duck feathers from TomFL. When we were done we had these! He said they looked like dragons!;D Who knows we might even catch something with them if we are lucky.


----------



## deerfly

great to get her involved in your world. I'm sure those poppers will get their share of action too and make sure she's there to see it.


----------



## richwalker71

They do look like dragons. Tell her she does good work!


----------



## vise_master

tarpon toads


----------



## vise_master

tarpon toads


----------



## vise_master

black death toad half & half


----------



## vise_master

black death toad half & half


----------



## vise_master

dels merkin


----------



## aflatsnut

Good looking flys, Who makes the Glow eyes on your half & half?

Bob


----------



## vise_master

i get them from wapsi


----------



## adc77

i though i would save this thread from falling back any further. i have not had much time to tie lately but i bought a few of these from bill Jackson a while back. i liked then so much i went out yesterday and picked materials to make them in clear, tan, and olive.  this is my second attempt.  i think its called the supreme shrimp.


----------



## skinny_water

did you whip finish the tail? It doesn't look like it was knotted.


----------



## lemaymiami

Nice looking shrimp pattern... Me, I'm working up a small order for my local shop with the usual... bonefish bugs, peacock stuff, and some tarpon flies... I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## adc77

> did you whip finish the tail?  It doesn't look like it was knotted.


surgeons knot x2 and epoxy.


----------



## adc77

oh, and thanks


----------



## iFly

blindmullet, are those 'glow eyes'? Got to love, glow eyes.


----------



## Uno

This is my CRD Shrimp...it lands light and comes alive once in the water.


----------



## Uno




----------



## adc77

> blindmullet, are those 'glow eyes'? Got to love, glow eyes.


no glow. just olive mono. some glow eyes would be nice but i have not seen them before. the original pattern i bought had melted mono with green marker and then epoxy dipped.(i think) but if these mono eyes are not as durable i will start doing it the hard way. i tied some more with the shrimp color sup.hair and they look even better. i just need to track down some clear legs.


----------



## levip

why not dip it in the green and then dip it in some glow paint? 
sick looking shrimp by the way looks reasonable simple to tie also


----------



## wrv993

Hey everyone im new to this forum this is my first post. I fish mainly the Lemon Bay and Boca Grande area. Just thought id post some flies that redfish have been taking lately. Just about any slider or zonker theyll eat. Even managed to get a few flounder and snook on some of em.


----------



## Uno

APflyFL,

Nice flies!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Welcome to the forum. Those are some great looking flies!


----------



## wrv993

thanks guys. merry christmas


----------



## iFly

> Hey everyone im new to this forum this is my first post...


Nice looking mix there and welcome. I'll take a Jameson. The "new guy" buys.


----------



## Andrewp

I've been tying up spoon flies for redfish and black drum -- I use fake fingernails and nail polish.  I call them "Nail Biters" but I've also seen the called "Nail-Ums", "Finger Flingers", etc .... not an original tie by any means, but it's effective!! 

The tie is simple -- 

1) just bend the shank of the hook a bit into a curve

2)  tie on beadchain on bottom of shank at hook bend

3)  tie on tail of choice and wrap extra material around shank up to the eye.  Whip finish and cut thread.

4)  Glue on false fingernails on top of shank (I use a quick-drying glue just to get the nail in position)

5)  After it sets up, turn fly over and fill in the underside of the fly with epoxy

6)  Paint with your fingernail polish of choice!!

Results are like this (in black):



and this one in gold ....



Proof that they work ......




Oh yeah, they're not just for redfish.  I tie them up in other color combinations for trout, snook, baby tarpon, and largemouth bass.

Here are a couple more:  



And another group -- I've had great success with the white/read head one on juvi tarpon and snook ....



Other than the odd stares you get when shopping for fingernail polish, it's all good ........  

AP


----------



## Uno

That is a great tie.


----------



## dacuban1

keeping the thread alive, been having some good eats with this baitfish pattern.


----------



## iFly

> keeping the thread alive, been having some good eats with this baitfish pattern.


Name those materials and hook size, please. I would guess wrong.  :-?

Real good looking fly.


----------



## dacuban1

Tail: finn racoon w/ some flash add mono loop for fowling.
Colller: grizzly soft hackle
head: white ice dubbing (this one is dubbed with enrico shrimp dubbing) ran out of ice dubbing. Dubbed in a loop.
Hook: gamma SC-15 #1. 
eyes: large bead chain

short erattic strips, this fly never fails. tie in all black too.


----------



## iFly

I was right... I would have guessed wrong.  :-[

Bad looking fly, dacuban1. And of course by bad, I mean good. I've got to make me some of those.


----------



## iFly

A friend sent me some pheasant hen feathers. Here is what I did so far. Size 1/0.


----------



## YanceyM

Tied up a few SeaDucers the other day. Finally dL them from the camera and thought I would share. 










&










+









;D


----------



## YanceyM

My first attempt of a suspending shrimp. Head is ep shrimp dub and ep sparkle w/ sili legs and the body is just normal ep fibers tied on with mono thread.


----------



## bsfl

I got a tarpon eat on that suspending shrimp down at the 7 mile bridge while my gf did the run, ODC on FS did a nice sbs for that pattern


----------



## YanceyM

> ODC on FS did a nice sbs for that pattern


Yeah that's where I got the idea. I haven't been tying long and wanted to try something with ep fibers and thought this looked like a good start.


----------



## KnotHome

Found this sand flea online and used the materials I had. Main differences are using dumbbell eyes instead of lead wire, bucktail instead of craft fur for the shell, and I didn't have any orange estaz for the roe sack.


----------



## wrobil

I got this pattern from a buddy.  Works great in various colors for blues and stripers in NE.


----------



## lodaddyo

Saw the video on hardcoreflytying.com for the "marsh on fire shrimp". Tied it in some diff. Colors. The redfish in the marshes of south louisiana love this fly!


----------



## YanceyM

Nice, like the colors. Those look great. Looks like The Redfish thought so too! ;D


----------



## adc77

nice to see this thread alive. i just caught a glimpse of something like this in a video while surfing the web for fish porn.  this is my first attempt and i have not got it wet yet. 
i guess it would be a supreme gurgler?  
Gam. SL12S #2 
supreme hair (shrimp)
ep shrimp dub (tan)
legs (clear)
mono eyes
foam sheet


----------



## [email protected]

tied up some marabu jigs.............they kill snook for how lowtech they are


----------



## HaMm3r

Been tying tons of shrimp and baitfish patterns for my annual Jupiter Inlet trip this week. Here's hoping TS Irene doesn't screw it up!


----------



## nightfly

here is some i did over the weekend


----------



## adc77

my first attempt at carp flies.  #2 "carp breakfast"  








my wife was amazed how i could turn a trip to Iowa into fishing.  thanks to a new friend in Iowa i got my chance to feed some carp.
















some crabs...

















and ep bait fish.


----------



## Michael

That lower crab fly looks like the Cuban Avalon?? I'm looking forward to tying some of those up.


----------



## adc77

> That lower crab fly looks like the Cuban Avalon?? I'm looking forward to tying some of those up.


its was definitely my inspiration. and i think your posts started me on using dubbing around the eyes on my crabs or toads if i am not mistaken. i plan on dropping it on some pot hole reds this fall. i hope they like cuban food


----------



## lodaddyo

rainy weekend here in louisiana, managed to spend a little time at the vise


----------



## jsnipes

good looking stuff. what kind of pattern is the first one w/ 2 rabbit strips? some big shrimp/mantis pattern? what size hook is that?


----------



## lodaddyo

> good looking stuff.  what kind of pattern is the first one w/ 2 rabbit strips? some big shrimp/mantis pattern? what size hook is that?


thanks! its a version of the EP reds critter. its tied on a #4 gamakatsu b10s stinger hook. the more i look at it, i think i need to trim the claws, they are a tad bit long.


----------



## YanceyM

EP Shrimp Dub+ fibers+ shrimp dub brush+ eyes & crazy legs


----------



## YanceyM

Had a few minutes to sit down at the old vise the past couple afternoons. I've been working with pretty much all EP Fibers lately. Check them out. 

















My first try at an EP baitfish.


----------



## jsnipes

closeup of that third shrimp pattern? that looks neat


----------



## YanceyM

This one?


















It's actually the first thing I ever tied using EP Fibers.


----------



## YanceyM

It's pretty easy to tie. I saw it over at FS. 


Hook: #1 S74SZ-34011 Mustad Signature 
tread: .06 mono
Body: EP Fibers-White
Head: EP Shrimp Dub-Hot Orange w/ EP Sparkle-Pearl Magic
Eyes: EP Shimp-Med


----------



## YanceyM

I got some Clear Cure Goo Eyes in the mail today and they look very realistic. So I decided to tie up a couple black EP bait fish and had an extra minute to throw a couple eyes onto an old fly with big brass eyes that looked old. Take a look. 
1st one. 








#2








This is the old one I added some pop to with a set of CCG Eyes. 
















All 3

And I finally ordered a new vise today. I had Randy over at Black Fly order me a Dyna-King Ultimate Indexer. Anyone ever used that model? I look at a couple but decide that one was it.


----------



## jeffscoggin

Great job! those are sweet!


----------



## YanceyM

Thanks.


----------



## jgregory01

Hello all. I have been lurking for a while. I suppose a proper introduction would be that I live in Central Florida and tie much more often than I get to throw. Lately I have been playing with estaz. A lot of incredible flys here...cant wait to learn more. 

High tied baitfish











Big clouser with estaz nose


----------



## KnotHome

Haines supreme hair shrimp.


----------



## YanceyM

Finally after a bit of a delay my Dyna-King Ultimate Indexer came in at Black Fly so after work I picked it up. I had a second to tie a quick fly so I threw together some EP Fibers and came up with this Kwan-ish creation. Take a look. 










Here's another angle. 








Hopefully Ill have an extra minute this weekend and can tie up something else and take some better pics.


----------



## jgregory01

Yancey...that vise is sick.I just got a Peak Rotary that I am very happy with. Ill have to step up my game one day. Here are some ugly shrimp I made lastnight.


----------



## YanceyM

Thanks. Those Peaks are nice vices. I just had to have that one. The brass knobs were calling my name. 
Nice shrimp by the way. You try them out yet?


----------



## jgregory01

Ill be trying them ans some others tomorrow. Wading in ther IRL. I dont think I used enough weight by the hook eye...may tip over. Im going to tie up two more with a wee bit more weight.


----------



## YanceyM

> Ill be trying them ans some others tomorrow. Wading in ther IRL. I dont think I used enough weight by the hook eye...may tip over. Im going to tie up two more with a wee bit more weight.



Yeah that may happen. The hook is large compared to the weight. Maybe even try adding a little glass rattle.  ;D
  Good luck.


----------



## hostage1985

Tying up some flatwing Sandeels for a fly swap.


----------



## Andrewp

Found this tie from a guy in Louisiana; what I liked about it was it creates a nice round-headed profile unlike most of my ties that are more profile-oriented.  He calls it a "Deadhead Minnow".

Materials:   Craft fur and flash of your choice
Hook:   2 to a 1/0, regular shank, your choice
Eyes:  Stick-on eyes
Secret Ingredient:   Fabric Glue

Tie Steps:

1)  Create tail of fly using craft fur, then add some flash.
2)  Create dubbing loop of craft fur, spin onto shank up to eye.
3)  Tie off, brush back fur to get round profile
4)  Apply fabric glue to head of fly; let dry for 24-36 hrs before using

The secret is the fabric glue which creates and hold the round head effect.  It's soft like silicone, but easier to apply and washes up with water.

Samples:





Head on view ....




AP


----------



## YanceyM

> *washes up with water*
> AP


Won't it wash out of the fly then too?


Looks really good either way. But might need to use CCG or something like it.


----------



## Andrewp

washes up with water (off your hands) when first applied. Once dry it is waterproof. And a heck of a lot less expensive than CCG ($2.99 for a bottle).

Not that CCG ain't good stuff .......


----------



## YanceyM

> washes up with water (off your hands) when first applied.  Once dry it is waterproof.  And a heck of a lot less expensive than CCG ($2.99 for a bottle).
> 
> Not that CCG ain't good stuff .......


Ok. I was affraid you were going to get in the water and have your fly fall apart. 

And yeah $2.99 ain't bad considering CCG runs like $11-$17 for 10ml-15ml 
But it sure is neat stuff.  ;D


----------



## jgregory01

Just started to spin hair. My first attempt.


----------



## jsnipes

nice job that looks pretty good, esp for a first go. i always have more trouble shaping than i do spinning, but that looks solid.


----------



## jgregory01

Thanks. I appreciate it. I think I used to little hair. i watch other people doing it and they get the hari real dense and packed. Hopefully with some more practice.


----------



## jsnipes

yea it's hard to say. the more hair, the more buoyant it should be as well, so if you want it to muddle it's not really a huge deal either if there is less. do you have a packer? 

the other thing i've found that helps is to make sure to brush all the fuzz and crap out before you spin so it isn't taking up precious space.


----------



## YanceyM

I was also taught if you wanted it to sink to keep the head cement to a minimum because the hair itself is hollow. And coating the hair in cement will cover the holes and make it float more.


----------



## YanceyM

Had a couple of minutes to sit down at the tying bench. Came up with this. I call it the Black Widow Kwan. 









Another shot. 








All EP Fibers on a #1 Mustad Signature C70SD. 

Hopefully the winds will die down Saturday and I'll get a chance to try it out.


----------



## YanceyM

Had some time to tie something up with the crazy winds keeping me off the water. Came up with this Gold and Copper pattern. Hoping the Reds will taking a liking to it. 









Here's one touched up to show the colors better. 








All EP Fibers on a #1 Mustad S74SZ-34011


----------



## pete_paschall

I've been  on a crustacean kick:


----------



## YanceyM

> I've been  on a crustacean kick:


Nice crab flies. 
A box full of crustaceans isn't a bad thing.  ;D


----------



## jgregory01

Looks like we are all tying some critters up. My first patient attempt at a crab.


----------



## Seebs

I want to learn to tie one of these "Kwans". They are supposed to resemble a crab, right?


----------



## YanceyM

Litpipe: Nice work. Looks like it will do well. 



> I want to learn to tie one of these "Kwans".  They are supposed to resemble a crab, right?


Yeah something like that.
Here's a link to a YouTube video. Should give you the idea. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nwKzqHJNnk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Seebs

> Yeah something like that.
> Here's a link to a YouTube video. Should give you the idea.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nwKzqHJNnk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I just watched it, thanks. What a good color combo that has worked for you? Ill need to go get some materials from my local fly shop first.


----------



## acrittenden

Any color will work as long as it is tan. I find tan and chart work the best for clear and slightly off color water. Dark water throw darker colors.


----------



## YanceyM

> Yeah something like that.
> Here's a link to a YouTube video. Should give you the idea.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nwKzqHJNnk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it, thanks. What a good color combo that has worked for you? Ill need to go get some materials from my local fly shop first.
Click to expand...

No problem. Usually you can find almost any normal fly on youtube. That video was just the first one that popped up. 

Normally I use darker colors. But like anything else color is all about the area and waters you fish. Up here in NE FL darker colors usually do better but just about any colors will do on the right day. 
Just match your bait(colors/pattern) to your area and you should do good. 

Hopefully someone who lives in or around your area will post up with colors that work best for them. I'm not sure what area FlyLaw is near but the Tan/Chart will probably do good in your neck of the woods. 

Hope my .02 cents helped. Good Luck.


----------



## Seebs

These are my first three skrimps I have tied.


----------



## jgregory01

Shrimp look great. I like the first one best.


----------



## iFly

> These are my first three skrimps I have tied...


All three look nasty. And I mean that in a good way.  


I haven't commented since page 8 but... all the flies have look great. Very creative!


----------



## YakkinReds

Seebss, great looking shrimp--do you have a recipe for that pattern? Specifically, the body?


----------



## Seebs

> Seebss, great looking shrimp--do you have a recipe for that pattern?  Specifically, the body?



Crystal Flash for the mouth. I use green, white, or pink.
Some white buck tail over the mouth. I only use the long ones.
Deer hair for feelers and/or rubber legs. Again, only the long ones. 
20lb leader for eyes. Just burn the tips until a ball forms for the eyes. 
Then I use white rooster saddle for the body. Only the down feathers. (the fluffy part) I use it like dubbing.
Fly head cement over the top and sides of the body to make a shell. Let each coat dry until you build up the shell. You can tell in the last one I didn't finish the shell.


----------



## Seebs

forgot to add the hook. Its a Gamakatsu SC15 #1


----------



## YanceyM

Just had a moment to throw a fly together. Wanted to add something a bit smaller to my box. I tied up this little fly with some EP Fibers/EP Sparkle and a #6 Gamakatsu SL45.


----------



## YanceyM

Tied up this one a few minutes ago. Another #6 SL45. Dark Gray on Gray EP Fibers and CCG Eyes. About 2" total length. 










I'm hoping to put it to good use in the morning.  ;D


----------



## Seebs

Here are some freshwater flies I like to use for bluegills, crappie, and bass. They are called panfish charlies. There are also two random flies I tied at the bottom that have caught me some fish. I dont always have time to get to the beach but I can always fish the canals before the sun goes down. Search youtube for panfish charlie or Steve Pflugradt if you'd like to learn to tie this fly. 










Here's some proof.


----------



## YanceyM

Just got done tying this up.








2/0 mustad C68SZ, Finn Raccoon, & EP sparkle.


----------



## paint it black

My vise broke, so I haven't tied a fly in about a month and a half. Managed to get it back together with some JB Weld so I will be putting in work again. That time of year is approaching rapidly!!!


----------



## iFly

>


Yancey, if you want me to look at your new ties you need to tighten the shot up on the fly more. I find myself constantly distracted by the beauty of that new vise.  

But, nice flies, just the same.


----------



## YanceyM

> Yancey, if you want me to look at your new ties you need to tighten the shot up on the fly more. I find myself constantly distracted by the beauty of that new vise.
> 
> But, nice flies, just the same.
Click to expand...

Thanks iFly but it's hard not to. That vise is seriously the best thing since sliced bread and all the brass knobs are pretty. ;D

Dyna-King deffinatly got it right with that vise. 

Plus it's huge. The base itself is 5lbs. 


I'll try to get in a little closer next time!


----------



## fishnride883

I've been tying Electric Dreads, by Cordell Baum "bonefish whisperer" I use alternate colors and what not than his original, but its based off the same principal....


----------



## YanceyM

> I've been tying Electric Dreads, by Cordell Baum "bonefish whisperer" I use alternate colors and what not than his original, but its based off the same principal....


Cool fly. Like the colors.


----------



## Seebs

> I've been tying Electric Dreads, by Cordell Baum "bonefish whisperer" I use alternate colors and what not than his original, but its based off the same principal....



Awsome!! Ima try one of these soon.


----------



## Andrewp

Some articulated flies I'm working on .......




AP


----------



## YanceyM

Got my Clear Cure Goo eye order today and decided to tie something to try out their new dumbbell eyes. They look amazing but they're pretty light so I wrapped lead around the center of the eyes to give it some weight. 
These are the Lava dumbbell in size 6mm. 








On a #2 Mustad Signature S71SZ-34007


----------



## iFly

> Got my Clear Cure Goo eye order today... they're pretty light so I wrapped lead around the center of the eyes to give it some weight.


Very cool. I think I actually like the idea of them being light and adding weight (lead). I've been tying some bead chain flies that have some hidden weight added where it does the most good.

And AP... I can already see the fish slamming that 'jointed' fly in my day dreams!


----------



## nightfly

i like that jointed one a lot also. ever have any luck with one like that


----------



## YanceyM

Tied this up tonight. Little orange squid. 
EP fibers with 8mm Clear Cure Goo dumbbell eyes(angel) 








On a #1 Mustad signature S74SZ-34011


----------



## floridanative1028

AP you should call that the Zara fly because that thing will be just as deadly.


----------



## fishnride883

Here are a few of my most recent creations....

just a bunny streamer,












polar fiber minnows on Sc17 tarpon hooks, I am heading offshore tied them with AJ's in mind.....














also my first ever tarpon toad, which I am particularly proud of, I impressed myself with how good it looks for a first tie, lol!


----------



## Bissell

Tied this up today, I'll be in the pocket lookin for reds tomorrow


----------



## dingoatemebaby

the reds are gonna destroy those!


----------



## jerm

I agree with dingoatemebaby. I tied some that look close to those. simple and quick to tie. I have also tied those with lead wire for a little deeper water.


----------



## YanceyM

Tied these up with hopes of hitting the water in the morning if this wet weather will move out. 
EP Fibers with CCG Eyes.


----------



## pete_paschall

Gurglers


----------



## jlb05f15

A little Classic poon action


----------



## alain_vallejo

peacock bass luv them,


----------



## YanceyM




----------



## jeffscoggin

haven't tried this...but i think it'll work for reds...


----------



## lemaymiami

That's a great looking redfish bug...


----------



## fishnride883

Here are a few.....this brown/tan/black deceiver, (I did trim all that excess hair sticking out of the nose before I coated the head.) 










Bunny toad 










and polar fiber minnows.


----------



## jerm

Here's a shrimp pattern and a toad I want to try in Mosquito Lagoon when I get back in the states.


----------



## jerm

Messing around with EP Fibers, #1 Mustad hook








Seems like the lighting takes away the true color.


----------



## jerm

I liked the idea of the bunny toad so I tied one up real quick. I was debating putting stripes on the tail. What do you guys think?


----------



## jerm

Tied up another shrimp clouser type pattern but this time I made some wraps behind the bead chain to see what was better.


----------



## fishnride883

Hookedontail, Love that shrimp pattern! deadly simplicity right there!


----------



## jerm

> Hookedontail, Love that shrimp pattern! deadly simplicity right there!


Thanks Rooster151! Still pretty new to all this fly tying business. Now I cant stop! I have caught many other fish on fly from grayling in Austria to steelhead in Oregon, but I still have yet to catch a red on fly especially a tailing one. I have an arsenal of flies that I have tied waiting to get wet and I dont even know how well they will work. If any one has any Mosquito Lagoon _specials_ to help a brother out, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerm

Rooster151....

Have you tried that deceiver yet? Where are you primarily throwing it. I have not yet tied a deceiver and would like to know the effectiveness of it in IRL, BRL, ML area's.


----------



## fishnride883

I use deceivers allot, usually much smaller than this and usually white/blue or white/green. Tied extra large this time and brown/black gold flash, with bull reds in mind, havent found any to cast at yet.


----------



## jerm

Dumb Question...... Are deceivers suppose to strip hook up or down or both??  :-? Like I said,  I'm still pretty green to tying and havent ever tied one before.


----------



## Cody_F

"Fire Tiger" Pattern Clouser. Tiger striped rabbit strip on top , Chartreuse bucktail on bottom , Red lead Eyes.


----------



## iFly

> Dumb Question...... Are deceivers suppose to strip hook up or down or both??  :-? Like I said,  I'm still pretty green to tying and havent ever tied one before.


It's a hook down fly. They are fantastic flies. Fish like trout, reds, ladies and jacks will crush them. I posted a picture of a big brown one back on page 2 (or 3). The white and chartreuse ones are the most popular. I have had reds follow the big brown one but, I haven't found one that has had balls enough to attack it yet, though. I keep it in the fly box and throw it every season


----------



## jerm

Man that's alot of material!! They are great looking flies. Surprised no reds have destroyed the brown one though.


----------



## YanceyM

I got some EP Fibers Foxy Brush today and had to try it out. Tied up this shrimp using it and some fibers on a Mustad Signature C70SD 1/0.


----------



## fishnride883

Working on my toads, I've struggled with tying them for a long time, and finally feel like I'm getting the hang of them


----------



## Andrewp

A couple new patterns for me to try out ....

First is a simple minnow pattern using cross-cut rabbit with a Craft fur topping .....



Then, a Bendback version of a Craft Fur HiTie .....



Finally, a Flats Bunny with a twist --- tied on a jig hook, but with a strip of foam underneath the rabbit tail.  Makes the tail of the fly "stick up" when at rest.




AP


----------



## jerm

My first and second attempt at a bendback geared towards reds/ trout


----------



## flyfshrmn82

This is what I am tying up.  Getting ready for snapper fishing.  Throwing a 3oz. head with 9/0 heavy game hook takes a little practicing.  Let me tell you....  I tried to throw these with my 5wt and broke my rod and knocked myself out at the same time.



















Just kidding...  Here's some of my recent work.  









Pre-I's


----------



## ethan.weber

> Just kidding...  Here's some of my recent work.


nice looking flies. what is the dubbing material used on this shrimp?


----------



## skinny_water

> My first and second attempt at a bendback geared towards reds/ trout


I really like the look of this fly. My suggestion would be to carry a pair of scissors with you when you try it out. The marabou tends to hold a bit of water and will want to make the fly slam when it lands. Thinning it out will help. 

Richard


----------



## Tarponator22

Just a really simple redfish fly I tie. I use the red/yellow color combination most of the time but anything with chartreuse works well too.


----------



## jerm

Skinny_water (Richard)
I appreciate the advice. I havent had a chance to use ANY of the flies I have tied because I work out of country. Advice like that is paramount because I dont get as much time on the water as I want. I actually think I am better at tying then casting a fly rod! No time to practice.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> Just kidding...  Here's some of my recent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking flies. what is the dubbing material used on this shrimp?
Click to expand...

It is the EP dubbing that has the wire down the middle.  Sorry, I don't know exactly what they call it.  If the name is critical, PM me and I'll go look look it up when I get home.


----------



## ethan.weber

thanks i know what your talking about. i think its called the ep shrimp or crab dub.


----------



## jerm

flyfshrmn- Kick @$$ shrimp!!


----------



## southernstrain




----------



## jerm

Amazing flies Supaflygsr!!!


----------



## southernstrain

Thank you sir!

Shows what to much tying and not enough fishing does for your skills!

;D


----------



## skinny_water

I tried this one before. As much as I enjoyed tying it the fish had a hard time seeing it in the water.


----------



## southernstrain

I find that installing waterproof flashing LED's help with the fish locating the fly

unfortunately during product testing 72% of the fish experienced a form of epilepsy while tracking  the fly...further studies are being conducted

;D


----------



## southernstrain




----------



## jlb05f15

The Paradise colored toad is slick!


----------



## fishnride883

Toad pattern with sili legs, got allot of attention today!


----------



## richwalker71

Mud Minnow/Finger Mullet:


----------



## fishnride883

wow, there are some nice looking flies on here!


----------



## southernstrain

Group shot of the mexico bound mafia


----------



## jerm

Gurglers









EP critter crab









Borski shrimp









Borski shrimp









TK Special









Borski shrimp









Cant see the bead chain under the fly.


----------



## tightloops1900




----------



## tightloops1900

Sorry cant figure out how the photo works


----------



## iFly

> Sorry cant figure out how the photo works


----------



## tightloops1900

Thanks ifly


----------



## maverickhpxt

how do you post a picture?


----------



## tightloops1900




----------



## Rediculous

The second one looks sweet. I bet it'd be a mosquito lagoon redfish delight for sure. The top one looks deadly for dock light trout and snook.

Man, I have to get a vise. Looking at all these sick flies is killing me.


----------



## tightloops1900

Thanks man, you should get the renzetti traveler IMO the best vise for the money you'll never buy another vise! My buddy's had his for 15 years still turning out mass amounts of flies to this day. Gonna be my next vise.....


----------



## lodaddyo

Getting ready for fall


----------



## tightloops1900

A little more fish food, love this thing for tossing near the bushes!


----------



## jerm

Tightloops- Great flies. They look like my kind of flies.

Ryan1720- Nice fly. One day I will be in your neck of the woods tossin those royal purple toads at some slobs. Its the plan anyway.


----------



## tightloops1900

Gurg


----------



## jerm

> Gurg


I'd eat it!!


----------



## lodaddyo

Baitfish


----------



## reallyshallow

Here's a few.


----------



## iFly

Ram, that is a bad looking batch of flies!






And of course, by "bad"... I mean good.


----------



## southernstrain




----------



## kamakuras

Been killing big trout on this creation in the Glades.


----------



## reallyshallow




----------



## iFly

> ...


Dang... that's a looker.


----------



## nightfly




----------



## skinny_water

Mixed trout and redfish flies for pothole fishing.


----------



## yeffy

streamers for rockfish and snakeheads, sadly i have no tarpon, reds or bonefish, unless you count the carp as golden bones


----------



## FlyFisherK

Tied these up in between classes.


----------



## FlyFisherK

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7940757840/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7940757840/

maybe this will work.

Anyone that could help me post the actual image instead of a link that would be great. still can't figure it out.


----------



## FlyFisherK




----------



## yeffy

fixed mine so they show up, couple of flies for stripers and a mouse just for fun.


----------



## Dillusion

These are the first flies I have tied in over 7 years...


----------



## oysterbreath




----------



## juanmlopez2129

In the spirit of keeping the thread alive, here is what I have tied so far... Keep in mind I am a beginner, however I already know the satisfaction that comes from catching fish on your own patterns and ties!









Arsenal









My version of a toad? I dunno, it is simple and turns plenty of heads...










DEADLY peacock pattern... I catch them non stop on this...









This is my frankenstein! 








Made the wings out of recycled small water bottles... They hold up GREAT and catch the attention of bass like mad!


















Keep em coming!

-swordfish


----------



## iFly

Well, that _thing_ is bad.














And by "bad"...   I mean good.


----------



## juanmlopez2129

Dunno what they see in it... But just yesterday in a canal it managed to get the attention of two tarpon and a ladyfish... LOL! It did die, the second and last fish finally took it as a memento of our dance which had him taking 3 jumps before tippet gave way! 

-swordfish


----------



## Andrewp

This is an old pattern/style of tying called "Thunder Creek", but I tied it on a 60degree 1/0 jig hook.  Really like how it turned out, looks so much like a spin fisherman's bullet-head jig ...

Pardon the quality of the pic; seems I have mis-placed my good camera so had to use the phone:




AP


----------



## KnotHome

AP, I'd throw those in the surf in a heartbeat! I'm a fan.
the 1 change I'd make is tying the chartreuse over the white.


----------



## Dillusion




----------



## kamakuras

Never made a proper intro thread since I'm new here so I will now. My name is William. Been fishing S. Florida my whole life. Pushing a 14' Indian River with an og 4hp Yamaha and 17' Dolphin these days. Mostly fish Flamingo and Biscayne Bay. Love to take the canoe up to Indian River too. Been getting back in to fly tying and casting the past year after a long break. Nice to see a community where I can share my work. Anyway, gonna try these boys down in Flamingo this weekend. Think somebody will eat them?


----------



## el9surf

Furry foam shrimp


----------



## Dillusion

Made these dark purple/black EP slugs for black drum in the coming weeks as they move in for winter. I added a rattle to each of them as well, so these black drum have NO excuse not to find it in front of their faces this season!


----------



## juanmlopez2129

Very cool, keep em coming! Karma, anything that chugs or gurgles and has a little profile to it will get destroyed at mingo right now. I have tied a couple poppers, but I used my wifes makeup wedges (theyre like hard packed sponges) to make the head... It soaks up water, however it floats, so when you strip, you get that "rush" of water at the front, it kinda chucks water, and the fish seem to like em! It is a dollar for 100 of them, so...


















Sometimes bootleg works as well as the real thing ;-)

-swordfish


----------



## kooker

Here's my first fly! Thanks George (Geo)

I was trying to make it look like a white bait (greenback/threadfin/etc)  Let me know what you think!


----------



## juanmlopez2129

I'd eat that kook! I feel it will take quite a slim profile once it gets wet, looks like a winner to me! BTW here is a little secret to help you get into tying flies without the big money price tag
www.flytyersdungeon.com The prices will make your head spin! Where you would normally spend 100 bucks at any retailer, with him, the same high quality material will set you back maybe 20-25 if that with shipping!
Happy tying!

-swordfish


----------



## iFly

> Here's my first fly!...


That's your "first" fly?!?!?

Crap. I give up... I just give up!!  :'(



In other words, that is a nnnniiiiiiccccceeee looking first fly.


----------



## Swamp

Good job! 

If I may make a suggestion, build up some epoxy or one of the newer UV resins around the eyes. That should improve the durability a whole lot. While that is often my favorite "eye" type, they will delaminate and just leave a sliver disk behind. The fish probably don't give a hoot, but I hate it when that happenessince I went to the trouble of attaching them to start with.

Swamp


----------



## kooker

Swordfish, I'll take a look at that site next time I'm in the mood to splurge. I appreciate it

iFly, yep that's my first one. Didn't really watch any videos but I need that device that ties the bobbin line? Anyway, I'll get most of my inspiration from looking at bait and tying flies based on that.

Swamp Skiff, Yeah I already had this other stuff that I used, but it takes a long time to dry. I'm going to get some resin today so I can beef it up a bit. Thanks


----------



## jerm

MAN!! My first fly didnt look any where near that good. I tossed my first few flies. Awesome fly Kook! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Swamp

You can also use most of the "Goop" products, I've used plumbers, marine(the most), and shoe.  Unless you need it anyway, I buy the small tubes and it still dries up before I go through it all (1-2 years). Just apply a few thinner coats instead of one thick coat.  I use it to glue on eyes to start with and may leave it at that when I expect a short life span from the fly.  Btw, if you thin Goop down with toluene it makes a great flexible head cement for coating the collars on deer hair divers, wing cases, coating eyes, etc.  Both thin and thick versions have their use. Of course I'd never suggest that since toluene is dangerous.    Seriously toluene is pretty nasty stuff, always use in a well ventilated area and preferably let your flys dry on the porch or in the garage etc. A lot of this stuff is a matter of life time exposure.

Swamp


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Rather than flood with spot with a pile of pics in one hit, I made a separate post. Check em out. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1350144022/0#0


----------



## Andrewp

Here's an attempt to make a shallow water (no weight), weedless shrimp.  Simple to tie (estaz body and craft-fur tail with markers for body and eye), the only twist is that it's on a 60degree jig hook (#4).  The idea is to be able to throw this right into the thick stuff, and it won't sink fast nor hang up on a bunch of dead grass.  Guess we'll see ......

AP


----------



## Swamp

What model hook is that?

Swamp


----------



## Andrewp

Eagle Claw 413, they make them as small as #4 ... by the way, the hooks make good poppers as the eye of the hook is below the body of the popper ... like this:











please excuse dirty popper body and hook (excess glue I need to clean off)  but at least you get the idea.


AP


----------



## Swamp

Ack! It was #6s & 8s that I was looking for. There are some others out there, I just like the 413s. They are cheap, don't turn orange when you look at them funny, but will still rust away with time. Thanks though.

BTW nice ties

Swamp


----------



## KnotHome

Cool idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Here is one from tonight. Can't fish tomorrow, with all of this darned wind.


----------



## Rediculous

All these shrimps are making me hungry. Them some purdy flies, you guys...


----------



## Bill_Laminack

I may be cheating a little with this one.


----------



## Andrewp

Here's a tie I got from an older article in Fly Tyer -- it's called a "HairyFodder"

Simple tie -- sili legs and flash for tail, rattle rapped with cross-cut rabbit strip.  Mark up with a pen.   Add a weedguard or bead-chain eyes in you want ...





















AP


----------



## oysterbreath

> I may be cheating a little with this one.


That is sweet! Info please?


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Info...? OK, they work! But they are a bit heavy. They do cast, but they land a bit noisy. It may be worked best by throwing it up current on a falling tide in to a marsh drain. I caught a Redfish on one that same weekend blind casting into a mullet school. It sinks slowly and level. I made some weedless after this one. I would say that it works as good as a DOA lure.

It is tied with Craft Fur for the tail/head/mouth portion. Silicone rubber legs. Epoxy over burnt mono for eyes. Then I built up the body out of tan yarn, then wrapped a hackle feather for the body legs. For the epoxy I mixed some gold Pearl X mineral pigment in to some 5 minute epoxy. When that is cured, I used some Prismacolor marker to draw on the shell segments. and shade some brown in. Then another thin coat of clear epoxy with a little red glitter mixed in. 

Just for giggles, I made some versions designed to cast with a light spinning rod. I wrapped a few wraps of lead wire and added a glass rattle in to it. It ended up around 1/8th oz. Still light but it could be killer for sight casting. 
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/534605_10151299307823304_2121565729_n.jpg


----------



## kyleh

sweet srimp'....


----------



## fishnride883

crease fly


----------



## FredGrunwald

Anyone have an easy shrimp pattern to throw at some night time poons in Miami during the shrimp run?


----------



## KnotHome

Skinny Water's sbs for his BSF. It's pretty shrimpy looking and I can attest to it's effectiveness. Check out the dock light fly swaps as well.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1332636814/0#0


----------



## lemaymiami

JU... here's a pic or two of the only fly we use at night during shrimp runs in the Miami/Miami Beach area. I actually have a pile of old ones on my tying desk now that will need to be re-built to get ready for the coming winter scene. My anglers have jumped as many as a dozen fish in a five hour trip on them (and I posted a pic in August or September of a monster snook that ate one). Now that the Ft. Lauderdale Fly Shop is closed the Miami shop will be stocking them....


















Appropriately, it's called the Night Fly and I've been tying it for many, many years.
Hook: 1/0 or 2/0 Owner Aki or old Mustad 7766
Spreader: white calftail, short and bushy
Tail: three bleached white neck hackles per side splayed and tied in on the sides of the spreader - not on top.
Flash: six to eight strands of Flashabou Accent in pearl
Collar: Three wide, webby saddles in bleached white with as much of the "fluff" left on as possible to help make a very dense collar
Thread: Danville's flat waxed in fl. red or fl. yellow
Finish: None, a small drop of super glue on the thread seals and locks everything in place.

This fly is used sight fishing to tarps in the 20 to 40lb range (occasionally as large as 60lbs with at least one or two each winter in the 80lb range.... We use six to twelve of these on any five hour night trip when the fish are feeding on shrimp...l


----------



## FredGrunwald

Seems perfect! I go down for the shrimp runs and always see and hear the fish but always forget the right weapon. I'm definitely gonna stock up on these come December.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Started on this late last night.  
Just have to add some deer fur for hook guard.  Hope the reds like it..


----------



## nightfly

a topwter bug


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Here are a couple of Crab flies that I have tied. With the added weight they are close to a popper in weight. They look like Redfish food to me.
http://youtu.be/uRbdZSBehpQ


----------



## tkennedy5823

Hello Everyone.  I am new here and wanted to join in on the fly tying fun.  See a lot of great flies here and I hope to contribute.  Really glad I found this site.

Here ya go....I did this during one of the NFL halftimes.


----------



## FlyFisherK

Shrimp pattern I tied up for my trip to Pine Island last weekend. Floats right below the surface.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

> Shrimp pattern I tied up for my trip to Pine Island last weekend.  Floats right below the surface.


How'd the fly work for you? I fish pine island sound mostly and started to fly fish a little while ago and just newly started to fly tie..


----------



## FlyFisherK

> Shrimp pattern I tied up for my trip to Pine Island last weekend.  Floats right below the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd the fly work for you? I fish pine island sound mostly and started to fly fish a little while ago and just newly started to fly tie..
Click to expand...

It worked real well. I was targeting trailers so they jumped all over it but also had luck with trout in the pot holes. If you have any questions feel free to ask. I also sell my flies if you're interested. 

Webb


----------



## SNOOK48

That fly looks like it would be perfect for tripletail.


----------



## Mooseknuckle

Big Poppy


----------



## YanceyM

Nuclear Chicken peeled Shrimp


----------



## tkennedy5823




----------



## tkennedy5823




----------



## richwalker71

Because my Flamingo trip can't get here soon enough:


----------



## kamakuras

> Nuclear Chicken peeled Shrimp


Who makes that bobbin? That thing looks sick! Nice looking fly too.


----------



## YanceyM

> Nuclear Chicken peeled Shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes that bobbin? That thing looks sick! Nice looking fly too.
Click to expand...

It's a C & F Design CFT-60L. Best bobbin ever. That thing is freakin awesome. It's like the Cadillac of bobbin holders. A tad pricey, but worth it. Feeds thread smooth as silk. I'm thinking about getting another one.


----------



## tkennedy5823

2/0 Mustad. First time using Congo Hair. I like it.


----------



## FlyFisherK

A couple different colored clousers I tied for a customer. Sorry for the crappy cellphone picture. New Nikon D3100 is my xmas present. So future pictures will be better.


----------



## tkennedy5823

[/quote]
Who makes that bobbin? That thing looks sick! Nice looking fly too. [/quote]

It's a C & F Design CFT-60L. Best bobbin ever. That thing is freakin awesome. It's like the Cadillac of bobbin holders. A tad pricey, but worth it. Feeds thread smooth as silk. I'm thinking about getting another one. [/quote]
  
Real hard to find those bobins now.  C&F Design no longer makes tying tools.  They only sell fly boxes now.  I've been trying to buy a couple for a while now.  They show up on Ebay now and then.  Pricey though.


----------



## nightfly




----------



## Rediculous

Who makes that bobbin? That thing looks sick! Nice looking fly too. [/quote]

It's a C & F Design CFT-60L. Best bobbin ever. That thing is freakin awesome. It's like the Cadillac of bobbin holders. A tad pricey, but worth it. Feeds thread smooth as silk. I'm thinking about getting another one. [/quote]
  
Real hard to find those bobins now.  C&F Design no longer makes tying tools.  They only sell fly boxes now.  I've been trying to buy a couple for a while now.  They show up on Ebay now and then.  Pricey though. [/quote]

I seen them on their website for 40 bucks, didn't try to buy it or anything. But it was there to buy.


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Sam Root posted a pic of one of these on Facebook the other day. I figured that I had to try one! The body of the crab is the weedguard. It sinks slowly and rests on the bottom with the claws raised about 45 degrees making it look defensive.


----------



## KnotHome

> Sam Root posted a pic of one of these on Facebook the other day. I figured that I had to try one! The body of the crab is the weedguard. It sinks slowly and rests on the bottom with the claws raised about 45 degrees making it look defensive.


Did you tie this one yourself or buy it? In any case, what's the body made of?


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Oh, no I tied that one. The body is made of Craft Foam with 5 minute epoxy over it. You can buy them though. I have seen prices range from $6.50 to $14. If you can find them for $6.50, that is a great deal. They are difficult as far as flies go. The store version has a tungsten bead for weight. Mine is using dumbbell eyes. I have not thrown one yet, but I have dropped one in some water. Heck, I wanted to eat it. The weight is just enough to sink it. The foam makes the body float up off of the bottom with the claws waving around. Who ever Meade's is, his design is genius.


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Here is the store bought version...
http://www.rainysflies.com/Flies/flies_Detail.php?ProductID=5064


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Here is a new shrimp fly. I used a piece of a hook package to create a carapace for the little guy. Size 2 on a Tiemco Popper hook. Really light. Should be good for sight fishing in the shallows.


----------



## tkennedy5823

Simple little fly.  Varied thread pattern/color on shank just for kicks.


----------



## Bill_Laminack




----------



## gfish

>



That looks nice! I'll take a half dozen.


----------



## kamakuras

> Who makes that bobbin? That thing looks sick! Nice looking fly too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a C & F Design CFT-60L. Best bobbin ever. That thing is freakin awesome. It's like the Cadillac of bobbin holders. A tad pricey, but worth it. Feeds thread smooth as silk. I'm thinking about getting another one.
Click to expand...

  
Real hard to find those bobins now.  C&F Design no longer makes tying tools.  They only sell fly boxes now.  I've been trying to buy a couple for a while now.  They show up on Ebay now and then.  Pricey though. [/quote]

I seen them on their website for 40 bucks, didn't try to buy it or anything. But it was there to buy.[/quote][/quote]
*Got the saltwater one. In lust with it.*


----------



## YanceyM

> I seen them on their website for 40 bucks, didn't try to buy it or anything. But it was there to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Got the saltwater one. In lust with it.*
Click to expand...

*What site is selling the longs for $40?*


----------



## Rediculous

> I seen them on their website for 40 bucks, didn't try to buy it or anything. But it was there to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Got the saltwater one. In lust with it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What site is selling the longs for $40?*
Click to expand...

I googled the manufacturer's name, clicked on their website and saw the bobbin that looked like yours. Maybe it was smaller, don't know. But it was a bobbin for sale that looked like yours and it was 40 bucks.


----------



## YanceyM

> I seen them on their website for 40 bucks, didn't try to buy it or anything. But it was there to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Got the saltwater one. In lust with it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What site is selling the longs for $40?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled the manufacturer's name, clicked on their website and saw the bobbin that looked like yours. Maybe it was smaller, don't know. But it was a bobbin for sale that looked like yours and it was 40 bucks.
Click to expand...

Oh ok. I'll try searching like that. For $40 I'll pick up another. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rediculous

> I seen them on their website for 40 bucks, didn't try to buy it or anything. But it was there to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Got the saltwater one. In lust with it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What site is selling the longs for $40?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I googled the manufacturer's name, clicked on their website and saw the bobbin that looked like yours. Maybe it was smaller, don't know. But it was a bobbin for sale that looked like yours and it was 40 bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok. I'll try searching like that. For $40 I'll pick up another. Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

That's crazy.... I literally went to that website 2 weeks ago, and they were there. They even had a package with a vise and all there tools for like $600. But now there's nothing on there but fly boxes.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's some of my current production destined for the Fly Shop of Miami...

Busy playing catchup now that my charters are getting scarce.  Here's a few pics of what I'm up to...

 








after rotating for two hours then sitting for a day, these four dozen are ready for packaging.                                 










final inspection, no clogged eyes or materials missing..










This pic shows the color variations on the Big Eye Bendback - this was one of my contract patterns with Umpqua... until they didn't sell enough of them...



These aren't the only bendback patterns that I tie but all  of them start out with a 1/0 Mustad 34007 hook with a modest bend...  Enjoy, but remember bendbacks don't work on tarpon very well at all....


----------



## byrdseye

> Here's some of my current production destined for the Fly Shop of Miami...
> 
> Busy playing catchup now that my charters are getting scarce.  Here's a few pics of what I'm up to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after rotating for two hours then sitting for a day, these four dozen are ready for packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a cool fly rotating set-up like that. Bet it's very handy for the production tying that you do.


----------



## lemaymiami

I actually have five of these drying sticks (from my days when tying for three shops at a time was routine). Each stick is just a section of old fishing rod blank with a cork ring glued in place every six inches. I find that I can apply FlexCoat (and rodbuilding finish) to about three dozen flies before the stuff begins to kick off and gets hard to use... Nothing gives the head of a fly a finish like FlexCoat... Each stick rotates for two hours on a timer then is stood up for a day before packaging....


----------



## Rhenn

#2 poppers made with soft foam bodies


----------



## [email protected]

I wanted a fly that I could use all day and all night. Sort of like the Jackson Hole One Fly contest. So I came up with this guy, the albino slider.



















I'm going to post it onto the ebay store this evening, so you can put a couple in your fly boxes.


----------



## KnotHome

Sick flies guys. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Just something I put together today.. kinda new to fly tying!








Thanks
Jacob


----------



## [email protected]

The corona slider


----------



## kamakuras




----------



## Mike1974

Nice sliders!


----------



## swampfox

Here is my version of the fly that Jose caught his last poon with. I am gonna be there nearly to day of his death one year ago. Chasing poons in the Glades. Hopefully he will be giving us some guidance from above. And help me land my biggest poon ever.


----------



## redsonthefly




----------



## jlb05f15

Not my best effort with deer hair, but I don't think the fish care.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Bunny flys


----------



## [email protected]

Redfish toads are for me a fly that really imitates a swimming crab. So blue crab it is, toad style!


----------



## jlb05f15

Going to the Choko this weekend to see if we can't wake up some sleeping poons.


----------



## el9surf

Just put this up with a complete rundown but I figured I would add it up here as well.


----------



## southernstrain

It's almost time


----------



## jlb05f15

@supaflygsr those look clean. I like the toad variations.


----------



## southernstrain

Thanks man, fingers crossed I get to use some of them this year


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

> @supaflygsr those look clean. I like the toad variations.


+1 on the clean side! Those really look nice. Here is my first crab or at least a variant!


----------



## Snookdaddy

I'll be in Everglades City Friday - Monday..  Will be bringing some candy for the sleepers!

Good & Plenty below:


This is what happens when you take a little time at the vise after putting your 4 year old to bed for the evening..  about two weeks worth of tying a couple of hours a night..

There are 6 of Superfly's mouse patterns in there too.  Hope to rock a few poons this weekend.


----------



## Rediculous

Dang supafly, you're an artiste. Those could trick me into eating em'. nice job


----------



## kamakuras

@supaflygsr: amazing skills.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

> I'll be in Everglades City Friday - Monday..  Will be bringing some candy for the sleepers!
> 
> Good & Plenty below:
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you take a little time at the vise after putting your 4 year old to bed for the evening..  about two weeks worth of tying a couple of hours a night..
> 
> There are 6 of Superfly's mouse patterns in there too.  Hope to rock a few poons this weekend.


Nice snookdaddy! I do the same once I put my 2 yr old son down @ nite. Got skills buddy!

By the way what type vice is that? I need a rotating vice bad!


----------



## Snookdaddy

I have a Dyna King Barracuda Jr., but bought it used for about 2 bills.. They are insanely priced if you decide to buy new.. I will say it is awesome and will be my last vise..

A great alternative is a Dyna King Trekker if you can find one used for $150 - $175.. Lifetime investment and you'll never lose $$ should you decide to sell..

The best bulletproof rotary for the price is a Peak Vise.. Look for one used in the $125 range.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

> I have a Dyna King Barracuda Jr., but bought it used for about 2 bills..  They are insanely priced if you decide to buy new..  I will say it is awesome and will be my last vise..
> 
> A great alternative is a Dyna King Trekker if you can find one used for $150 - $175..  Lifetime investment and you'll never lose $$ should you decide to sell..
> 
> The best bulletproof rotary for the price is a Peak Vise..  Look for one used in the $125 range.


Awesome man! Thanks for the info. Maybe I will luck up on one too.


----------



## southernstrain

Thank you guys for all the kind words, the poon flies are my favorite as I am still creative with them. Im sure once I get to fish for them more the selection will shrink into something more simple and quick to tie...like the redfish and snook boxes.

Bob,

I know you have spent a lot more time down there than me but a few weeks ago when I was down the reds, jacks and snook wouldn't leave this guy alone +/- 3" and tan was the ticket for me


----------



## Jestevez

Supafly, that fly looks great! Do you mind sharing a little more about the materials and how to tie. Thanks!


----------



## jlb05f15

For the spooky ocean poons.


----------



## reelaggressive

Last night was my first attempt at some tarpon flies.
What do you guys think?


----------



## southernstrain

> Supafly, that fly looks great! Do you mind sharing a little more about the materials and how to tie. Thanks!


Hook: sc15
thread: mono
tail: orange bucktail tan and grizzly saddle feathers
body: clump dubbed lazer dub with big eyes to hold shape

hope this helps!


----------



## southernstrain

> Last night was my first attempt at some tarpon flies.
> What do you guys think?



Rob,

They look great but the two rabbit strips will get heavy and land hard on the water. Great looking backcountry fly but you'll want something a little more sparse for the beach down there


----------



## ColeMorgan

Fairly new to this tying game. Took a couple months to figure out I need to tie weed-guards. These are some recent flies.


----------



## kamakuras

C_Morgan, Those all look great and will all catch fish!


----------



## ColeMorgan

Thank you.


----------



## redsonthefly

Mullett


----------



## Samsamoyed

Nice tie - that'll catch for sure.


----------



## el9surf

Cmorgan, looks good. Just one tip on the bendback. Don't exaggerate the bend in the hook as much. Just a slight bend is all that you need.


----------



## southernstrain




----------



## Bill_Laminack

I know that there are going to be purists that say that this is not a fly, but I would have to ask... what about EP Fibers? Epoxy? Synthetics? Blah blah blah. LOL I get it. To me, the most important idea is to match the hatch much more so than stay to a strict interpretation of what exactly is a fly. Gummy minnows and the like catch fish. Flat out. Here is my version of the Gummy Minnow. It uses 3M Clear VHB tape coated with Sally Hanson's. If you are wanting to try them be sure to super glue the front edge of the seam or they can come apart. I tried this one yesterday and caught several trout and ladyfish. It casts easy and moves nicely. It sinks much more slowly than expected. Heck, I may throw a rattle in the next ones just to really freak out the purists. LOL


----------



## BayStYat

^^^^^^^^^Man who cares what others say. I like that "fly". 

Care to Tie me one?


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Send me an address. No problem.


----------



## BayStYat

> Send me an address. No problem.


Pm sent

Thanks man


----------



## iFly

> I know that there are going to be purists that say that this is not a fly, but...


My only argument is with "the argument".

I like to tie with dead animals but, I would throw THAT fly any day of the week.


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Thanks. I too have much better things to do than to worry about those sort of things. LOL


----------



## Rediculous

> Mullett


That fly is bad arse. I can't tie baitfish patterns for chit...


----------



## reelaggressive

2 flies i did a few weeks ago.
Basically same pattern but one version has rubber leg pattern tied in the layers.


----------



## southernstrain




----------



## reelaggressive

>


you got some flies for Sunday?


----------



## southernstrain

I might have a few


----------



## Marshfly

> I might have a few


That box looks like a damn ice cream shop! Nice!


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Here is another fly using the 3M VHB tape instead of epoxy. This is very light in comparison to an Epoxy Shrimp. It should cast well.


----------



## Fitbmx123

My imitation of a mud minnow for Jacksonville reds.


----------



## Jennifer_Daneker

love this thin skin shrimp


----------



## Rhenn

Bluegill poppers


----------



## reelaggressive

That is awesome!
i need a video as to how to tie that!



> love this thin skin shrimp


----------



## hillcharl

Tied some up for Redfish around Charleston.


----------



## [email protected]

After doing all the toads, I decided to slim it down and make an easy to cast pattern. So I went with the kwan fly but stepped it up to redfish sized and tied on a size 2.


----------



## disporks

I didn't want to start a new thread, Can you guys recommend a good fly tying setup for a beginner?


----------



## Bill_Laminack




----------



## Rhenn




----------



## bugslinger

> After doing all the toads, I decided to slim it down and make an easy to cast pattern. So I went with the kwan fly but stepped it up to redfish sized and tied on a size 2.


that thing is sexy..... most of my redfish flies are 4 and 2.


----------



## [email protected]

Sand Eels......


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Rattle clouser....








this pic I pushed the supreme hair out of the way so you can see how I placed the rattle in it.


----------



## Fitbmx123




----------



## lemaymiami

Very good looking flies... If you want some variety try substituting maribou for the tail instead of rabbit. I have a bug that's very similar to what you show and it really gets bit in white with a chartreuse head...


----------



## Fitbmx123

White marabou?


----------



## lemaymiami

with the color combination shown -absolutely. Before I tie in any maribou tails I always tie in a sparse amount of bucktail, calf tail, or a synthetic of some kind in a matching color. That way when your maribou gets wet it won't foul around the hook the way it would otherwise...
That's what I've done with these two patterns and you'd never even know the bucktail is there....


----------



## brevard955

My first fly ever. I decided to jump all the way in and try to spin deer hair. Looks a little funky to me. Advice, suggestions, input please


----------



## Rhenn

Looks better than my first attempt with deer hair!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you sir, it really also depends on the hook you use. On this it was a billy pate eagle claw. On a different one to match the size I had to use a 2/0 sc15 gama. I have also tried the fly with mini dumbell eyes. I keep a couple of each to see what will work best.



> After doing all the toads, I decided to slim it down and make an easy to cast pattern. So I went with the kwan fly but stepped it up to redfish sized and tied on a size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that thing is sexy..... most of my redfish flies are 4 and 2.
Click to expand...


----------



## DSampiero

Not a lot of tying involved, but time consuming due to acrylic metallic flake paint.. 



Top water is always more fun!  ;D


----------



## iFly

> Not a lot of tying involved, but time consuming due to *acrylic metallic flake* paint..
> 
> 
> 
> Top water is always more fun!  ;D


First time the wife asked me, "Is that _stripper glitter_ on your shirt?" I said, "No, I was just tying some POPPERS, Honey."  

Good looking poppers, Ghost.


----------



## redjim

Really nice poppers GladesGost!

Could you throw those with a 8 or 9 do you suppose? 

I have not been throwing the long rod for too long and have trouble throwing big stuff, so I was wondering?

Thank you!


----------



## DSampiero

I toss them with a 9wt, loaded with 10wt line and shortish leader maybe 8-9 feet.. I really dig using my 7wt though so I'll buy some skinnier bodies soon. Now if we could just have some decent weather here..


----------



## FlyFisherK

Haven't posted in there in too long.  Been busy at work and haven't had a free moment to tie.  But i've been having good luck on topwater lately when i do fish so I tied up a couple gurglers.


----------



## [email protected]

Getting ready for a fall stealhead trip in ID.

Articulated squidro:


















What I took to Brazil:


----------



## Bill_Laminack

Bass Frog.


----------



## TidewateR

Very nice!


----------



## Bill_Laminack

This weekend I learned a new skill. Stacking and turning craft foam into poppers.


----------



## KnotHome

Those are beautiful! How does casting the craft foam compare to regular popper body foam?


----------



## Bill_Laminack

I would say that these are lighter. I casted the top one last night just to see after some one asked that on FB. I was able to get a clean 60' with no effort and could have gotten more if I had more room in my yard..


----------



## alexjaume

Some awesome ties in this thread! I need to work on my saltwater fly stash... Some good inspiration in here!!!

Been playing around with these new Fish Spines and tied up a few Game Changers... Hope to get them slimed this weekend!


----------



## Dillusion

THEYRE SO FUZZY!!!!


----------



## Bill_Laminack

That's what she said.


----------



## DSampiero

Top water Fun! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## kamakuras

What is the body material on those game changer flies?


----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## jeffscoggin

articulated baitfish


----------



## iFly

>


These flys (your last several posts) are great additions to this thread. Very creative, VERY nice quality ties.

By the way, I've been killing with minnows similar to those two in the middle of this picture. I'm guessing yours work at or near the surface?


----------



## yeffy

musky flies


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Deepstep,you are a master on those flies, where are you located in S.C.? Thx [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## jeffscoggin

Thanks man very nice of you to say, I live in north augusta, moved here from beaufort years ago, still fish on the coast as much as I can..


----------



## [email protected]

Class stuff guys, I tried my hand at an articulated sunfish


----------



## alexjaume

> What is the body material on those game changer flies?


Sorry I'm just seeing this... Got sent to Alaska and Idaho for 4 weeks on a wildfire detail.

The body on those Gamechangers are made from palmered CCT Body Fur. Pretty easy tie, but time consuming. 

Palmer each fish spine, trim to shape, add eyes, and fish. The action in the water is amazing. I've only fished them on one trip and they look good in the water! Cast like a damn wet sock though!!!!


----------



## jeffscoggin

trying to get some flies together for an october flamingo trip???


----------



## capt.jesseregister

> trying to get some flies together for an october flamingo trip???


Please send a dozen of the left pattern to me. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Great pattern and a clean tie. Props.


----------



## skibsky6455

wow great pictures!!!
and flys


----------



## jeffscoggin

Pumpkin Spice toad....its fall in the low country of SC


----------



## iFly

> Pumpkin Spice toad....*its fall in the low country of SC*


That fly (and your others) must be "killing" in the SC waters. Could you please post a picture of some of those fall SC fish?


----------



## Marshfly

> Pumpkin Spice toad....its fall in the low country of SC


What's the body on this?


----------



## jeffscoggin

Body is made from synthetic living fiber (slf dubbing)


----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## jeffscoggin




----------



## Net 30

Nice looking stuff..........


----------



## Sallen427




----------



## iFly

>


Ohhhhhhh man... that's my fly!

OK. I have never been able to tie that fly but, I have talked about that fly my entire flyfishing life and have caught many many fish on the fly that I tie that looks like the road kill of that 'mother'.

I sure hope you have used that fly with great success. The crap that I tie (to look like that fly) have given me many years of memorable fishing.


----------



## southedisto

Fall in the Lowcountry = Sweet potato time










Slide show here 

http://vimeo.com/77882385


----------



## hardin083

Picked up my first vise the other day, a griffin odyssey spider rotary vise.  Bought some materials and watched quite a few YouTube videos.   I have a lot more research and practice to do but here's my first few flies.  Not he best looking, but they should catch some fish!!  I got a bunch of feathers, buck tails, craft fur, crystal flash, bead chain eyes, and dumbbell eyes to get me started. Any tips anyone has are appreciated!


----------



## iFly

> ... Any tips anyone has are appreciated!...


The fish are going to give you better information than we will.  

Don't be afraid to tie a fly, look at it, cut it apart and tie it again again just a bit different. You want to get to the place where the material does what you expect it to.

Dang good start.


----------



## permitchaser

Pretty good for a first timer


----------



## Bill_Laminack




----------



## Bill_Laminack




----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

There are some beautiful flies in this thread. I am in awe of you guys! I just got myself a vise tonight and here is my first attempt at a fly. I don't know much yet about fly fishing but I will soon. I intended this to look like an electric chicken. I'm pretty happy with the result but have no idea if the fish will like it. Practice makes perfect and I think I've stumbled upon a new hobby. Critics are welcome and encouraged to chime in.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

First time????? BEAUTIFUL!!! Stick with with it. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## FlyFisherK

> There are some beautiful flies in this thread. I am in awe of you guys! I just got myself a vise tonight and here is my first attempt at a fly. I don't know much yet about fly fishing but I will soon. I intended this to look like an electric chicken. I'm pretty happy with the result but have no idea if the fish will like it. Practice makes perfect and I think I've stumbled upon a new hobby. Critics are welcome and encouraged to chime in.


Hell of a lot better than my first fly. Picked a hard fly to go for your first one but that'll definitely get the job done.


----------



## hillcharl

WOW. What kind and size hook are you using?


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

> WOW. What kind and size hook are you using?


Gamakatsu. That hook is a size 1. I tied a few size 4 today. Thanks for the compliments. I thought it was pretty good but man o man, there are some excellent flies in this thread.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Starting to get a small feel for what I'm tring to accomplish. Here are a few I tied yesterday. I'm wishing that I had some natural colored materials. The local fly shop only has died furs and feathers. I guess I'm going to have to browse ebay. These are all on size 4 hooks. I didn't have any leg material for the crab but I think its an ok fly without them. I used christmas tree tinsel for the flash….again, I got to browse ebay. :-/


----------



## FlyFisherK

Definitely picking it up extremely fast. That crab will for sure get picked up. You can add multiple feather to fill out the tail.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Here are three more I just finished tying up. I'm having a little trouble getting the hair as tight as I want. Maybe my clumps are too small?


----------



## FlyFisherK

Those are really nice. They look more like artwork instead of flies.


----------



## Dpack10

Just got a vice and a bunch of material. Tied my first fly last night. Have no idea what would eat this, but I don't care because I'm not using it, lol.


----------



## iFly

> Here are three more I just finished tying up. I'm having a little trouble getting the hair as tight as I want.* Maybe my clumps are too small?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


You simply are not "packing". Just look at any YouTube or other site pages that show how to "pack" deer hair. That first fly will kill...





KILL!!!!!!




if you simply pack the hair. Thanks, for sharing.


----------



## iFly

> Just got a vice and a bunch of material. Tied my first fly last night. Have no idea what would eat this, but I don't care because* I'm not using it*, lol...


Understood.   The first part of the fly tying education (in my opinion) is getting the material to do exactly what you want it to do as you cut and lay it down. In my case, I tie the flies that I have been able to accomplish. There are MANY flies that I have not had the time or capacity to master. MANY flies.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Bonefish candy......


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

> You simply are not "packing". Just look at any YouTube or other site pages that show how to "pack" deer hair. That first fly will kill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KILL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you simply pack the hair. Thanks, for sharing.












Like this?

Those bonefish flies are very nice!


----------



## permitchaser

there is no way HighPlains has just started. Mine don't look that good and I've been tying for years


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

> there is no way HighPlains has just started.  Mine don't look that good and I've been tying for years


Thanks for the compliment!

I swear its true. My wife is pissed about it. She says I can pick up any new hobby and i'm instantly good at it, which is not true. The flies i'm tying are the flies I want to fish with, so I'm trying to perfect those. If the wind ever lies down on a day I'm off work, and I get to go out and try them, I'll find out if they catch. If they don't, back to the drawing board. YouTube has been instrumental in this endeavor for sure. I don't understand the concepts of size, balance, ratio of body to tail, but the tying part seems relatively straight forward and rational in my mind. Plus, its a lot of fun. At this point, I've probably tied close to 30 flies total. I can't count them up because I gave all of my first ones away. I currently have six flies that I tied in my possession, four of which I tied today. After hearing about packing the hair, I stole one of my wife's stiff plastic straws out of her drink bottle and I must say, it works like a champ! 

One thing I'm really struggling with, is finishing the head. I've tried both the whip finisher and a half hitch, but those pesky hairs are always in my way! Any pointers out there? I'm currently using hackle pliers to hold the hair back as I finish with moderate success. I'm thinking some tiny rubber bands might be extremely handy. Also, where the heck are all the double edged razor blades hiding? None of the drug stores here in town seem to carry them.


----------



## permitchaser

Damn I forgot about Utube   When I started I was taught by a guru type who tied beautiful Salmon flies. I am a photographer and had pictures of his flies published in Silver Creek Calendars. I finish my flies as he taught me. Take a piece of mono about 6 lb. and make a loop over hand knot. Use this loop and lay it up against the end of the fly then wrap your thread around the loop and the end of the hook were u plan to finish. I wrap 10 times.  Pull your bobbin  so you have about 10" of thread, keep it tight, cut the thread so you have a tag end that you guide it through the loop that extends past the end. Pull the tag end of the loop that pulls your thread through the 10 wraps. Then you have a tight finish that won't come apart. Finish with. Sally Hansen Hard as Nails nail polish

Finish your fly father back on the hook so you will have more room to finish. Hope this helps


----------



## jeffscoggin

snook candy


----------



## [email protected]

got some flies ready for the delta!


----------



## KnotHome

LOVE. That middle fly LA! What material are you using for the body?


----------



## [email protected]

Cheap acrylic yarn, walmart special. After I tie it on I just pick it out as much as possible then trim it up. It is easier to use than ep fibers and I have limitless colors to choose from. And for like $3 I have limitless material.


----------



## [email protected]

I took the Ol’ redfish slider and added palmers chenille to the palmered hackle. I really liked the result.


----------



## iFly

> I took the Ol’ redfish slider and added palmers chenille to the palmered hackle.


Well... that just looks nasty.



And by "nasty"... I mean DEADLY!


----------



## iFly

What is that red material between and above the eyes, on top of the deer hair head?


----------



## jeffscoggin

love that mardi gras toad, and the sliders, nicely done….I did the same thing with palmer chenille on my shrimp and crab flies I love the way it looks…..

few tarpon bunnies…..


----------



## KnotHome

purple/ chartreuse for stained water, white with glow in the dark strands for dock lights, tan for everything else. 








Ghost shrimp for targeting Pompano. It's been money for flounder.








BSF is my favorite under the lights.








I usually use the full size EP brush for the body, but the 1" tarantula is what I had. I doubt the reds will care.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Gonna derail this thread again with another junky fly.   :-/ I've been trying to come up with a deer hair shrimp pattern, and this is where I am so far. Help!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Deer hair kwanism.....

More bonefish candy.


----------



## iFly

> Gonna derail this thread again with another junky fly.   :-/ I've been trying to come up with a deer hair shrimp pattern, and this is where I am so far. Help!


I love 'junk' flys but, I'm not sure what is going one here with this fly? My most productive shrimps are usually half that ummmm... look, just loose the bottom half.  

If indeed you are a first time fly tier, you have some madd creative skills. Tie it, throw it and listen to what the fish (not us old fly tiers) tell you.  

Not sure how I missed the retie of the deerhair fly from a page or so back. You NAILED the retie!









You might find that the short tail might not do anything for the fly when it gets wet but, it looks great while it's dry. If you need it to track better in the water, add some feathers (white saddle hackle) that are as long as the body. Maybe four?


----------



## iFly

> there is no way HighPlains has just started.  Mine don't look that good and I've been tying for years
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> I swear its true.  My wife is pissed about it.  She says I can pick up any new hobby and i'm instantly good at it, which is not true.  The flies i'm tying are the flies I want to fish with, so I'm trying to perfect those.  If the wind ever lies down on a day I'm off work, and I get to go out and try them, I'll find out if they catch.  If they don't, back to the drawing board.  YouTube has been instrumental in this endeavor for sure.  I don't understand the concepts of size, balance, ratio of body to tail, but the tying part seems relatively straight forward and rational in my mind.  Plus, its a lot of fun. At this point, I've probably tied close to 30 flies total.  I can't count them up because I gave all of my first ones away. I currently have six flies that I tied in my possession, four of which I tied today.  After hearing about packing the hair, I stole one of my wife's stiff plastic straws out of her drink bottle and I must say, it works like a champ!
> 
> One thing I'm really struggling with, is finishing the head.  I've tried both the whip finisher and a half hitch, but those pesky hairs are always in my way!  Any pointers out there? I'm currently using hackle pliers to hold the hair back as I finish with moderate success.  I'm thinking some tiny rubber bands might be extremely handy.  Also, where the heck are all the double edged razor blades hiding?  None of the drug stores here in town seem to carry them.
Click to expand...

Hard to feel comfortable telling a "natural" tier what to do next. There is nothing that you are saying that I really want to add to. Like when you ask about "packing hair" or finishing the fly head. My tie box is filled with cut off Bic pen tubes, needles, nails, single blades, disposable scalpels, copper wire, lead tape, tinsel, markers, ribbing, etc...  All the material and tools (mostly made up tools) are based on me having an idea of what I wanted to try and hating to visit the 'official' tying store.

As far as those head hairs in the way, just keep pulling the hair back with your 'off' hand while looping the thread with your 'strong' (tying) hand. You can easily pull the hair back twice for every loop of the thread but, the fish won't care if the hair is not finished neatly.

You should be testing these flies in the bath tub if you can't get to the open water. Are they head heavy, are they tracking straight, are they pushing water, are they rolling over, are they turning clear when wet, are they floating, sinking, hovering, etc..


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Thank you for the comments iFly.  I tried pulling some flat wings that I tied through my koi pond and lets just say the results were way less than stellar.  They floated on top on their sides. I saturated them really well and tried again and it was basically the same, just a little deeper.  I'm pretty happy with the deer hair flies. Sat just below the surface and the tail looked pretty active to me. On a quick short strip, the two sides would slam shut and then quickly reopen and wave around when the fly would come to rest. I was pretty excited with the results.  I scrapped the shrimp from the other day so I could reuse the hook. Tied up a couple of deer hair crabs today.  Here is my favorite. It is weighted with brass dumbbells that do not show in the pic.


----------



## iFly

> *Thank you for the comments* iFly.  I tried pulling some flat wings that I tied through my koi pond and lets just say the results were way less than stellar...


I'm just watching.

What the heck is a Deer Hair Crab!?!?!?! 

Crap... now I want to tie one (some). Goes against everything that I feel has progressed my tying process. Then, I have these visions of the little crabs that are trying to crawl up the spartina grass on the vast majority of my fishing trips.

For what it's worth, I think your response to the koi pond test are spot on. Sorry about the shrimp. The deer hair fly (_"sat just below the surface"_) sounds excellent.

BTW, if I tie a version of that deer hair crab fly, I think I will go pretty small. Size 1 would be the biggest.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Lol, what do you mean, what the heck is a deer hair crab? I just showed you one! I used a size 4 for that one but I think I could squeeze it onto a 6. I should have put a penny in there for size reference, it's maybe a hair larger than that (pun intended). I would be very interested in your attempt at this fly iFly, if you do tie one post it up!


----------



## Zhunter

Here are some Permit flies I'm going to try out on Tuesday


----------



## Zhunter

And this for Bones


----------



## iFly

> Lol, what do you mean, what the heck is a deer hair crab? I just showed you one! I used a size 4 for that one but I think I could squeeze it onto a 6. I should have put a penny in there for size reference, *it's maybe a hair larger than that (pun intended)*. I would be very interested in your attempt at this fly iFly, if you do tie one post it up!


I got the pun. I did a mental calculation of the thickness of a deer hair and guessed your fly was tied on a 1/0 hook. You using miniature deer to tie with?  ;D

I was also joking about deer hair crabs in general. My first red, looooooong ago was on Borski deer hair grab. Yours look like something that I want to tie for the surface, though. That's 'different'. And you want me to post one of MY deer hair flies? Mine look like CRAP. But, I'll send you a PM of one soon as this latest work contract lets me start tying again.


----------



## RedAnt78

My 1st attempt at spinning deer hair is on the left. I didn't have any white deer hair for the one on the right, so I used bucktail. They were out of white deer hair at the fly shop. I may need to cut the white one down more, its pretty chunky.


----------



## Rhenn

Poppers for bluegill, make them out of soft foam that I turn down with a dremel.


----------



## RedAnt78

This one should do well for trout.


----------



## KnotHome




----------



## mikeregas




----------



## vmgator

Tied a few of these DT's for the docks and the beach:









and caught a few snook to break in the new 6 wt.


----------



## [email protected]

Big Streamers = BIG BASS


----------



## Mooseknuckle

Hey LA, I'd like to see that moppy looking bass bug on your youtube channel if you get time.


----------



## [email protected]r

Well i did a night fly version.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

These are my first 2 attempts at tying ever. Went with a simple green back clouser and a blue crab. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## pete_paschall

Lots of any of these:


----------



## Rhenn

Deer hair slider


Subsurface bass flys


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Those are sweet Aces!

I should have taken a picture before I got it wet, but here is a video of the spoon I have been working on. It is comprised of wrapping paper, chain eyes, marabou, and gold flash. Im very happy with the way this turned out and it is very easy to tie compared to some of the others that I've tried (mylar tube, epoxy). I think I nailed it and I am about to make up several for my buddies  I've got a few ideas to add, top to the list is a couple of red deer hairs on each side to mimic a bleeding fish, and a weed guard.

http://youtu.be/ORhZBrxQJVQ


----------



## Mooseknuckle

HPD, that spoon fly is sweet. It seems like anyone can make them look decent these days, but few can get them to swim decent. That action is money right there.


----------



## Rhenn

Great action on that spoon fly!


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Thanks for the comments! I'm still learning, but a fully expect this fly to produce results! Here is a picture of the original wet, and the new one with the added features I mentioned earlier. I'll wet test the new one tonight


----------



## Alex4188

a little bug everything that swims likes!
1. tie in a thin clump if fox/squirl/bunny fur or the tips if some feathers on top of the hook just before the bend of the hook.
2. tie in 2-6 strands of flash down each side
3.tie in 4 saddle hackles (2 each side)splayed outward
4.tie in shrimp/crab eyes (self made better than burnt mono!)
5.palmer in a saddle hackle to cover all the wraps from tieing in the eyes and whip finish, add a drop of glue or hadr as nails.
6. tie in dimbell eyes by the eye of the hook leaving just enough room to later tie in weed guard between the dumbell eyes and eye of the hook.
7.tie in med or large size rootbeer chenille up against the saddle hackles you palmered, wrap around hook shank (palmering it helps) up to the dumbell eyes and back to where you tied it in and whip finish it adding a dot of glue.
8. tie in a saddle hacklewhere you tied off the chenille, tie it off, cut thread and retie thread infront of dumbell eyes. Palmer a saddle hackle (like a barber pole) lightly wiggle it forward and back as you go to get it to dig down in to the chenille and whip finish when you get to the dumbell eyes. 
9. Add weed guard, coat threads with super glue or some sort of head cement.
(I give full concent to post/copy/reprint this pic, this fly is of my own creation, photographed by myself, and is not subject to copy right)


----------



## Alex4188

great baby tarpon fly, snook and trout love it too.
1. tie in a thin clump of marabou on top of the hook just before the bend.
2. tie in 2-6 strands of flash
3. next is a little trickey, cut a pice of bunny strip a little longer than 2x the length of the hook. Around 2/3 of the way down the bunny strip going tward the back poke a small hole through the hide of the bunny strip. Stick a pice of 20lb test mono through the hole from the bottom comming out the top. burn the mono until the melting ball of mono it slightly bigger than the hole you pushed the mono through so it wont pull out of the bunny strip. pull the mono so the mono ball is pulled tight to the top of the bunny strip and on the hide side add a small drop of super glue covering the hole. super glue the mono to the bottom of the bunny strip all the way down. helps to apply glue to the mono then pull the strip tight to the mono. and finally tie in the base of the bunny strip on top of the warps that hold the blood quills and flash.
4. tie in shrimp/crab eyes
5. palmer in silver chenille up the shank about 1/8" then palmer in pearl chenille up close to the eye of the hook leaving room for weed guard-weed guard and finished. 
It takes 10x longer to explain how to make it does to make it!
(I give full concent to post/copy/reprint this pic, this fly was tied by myself, photographed by myself, and is not subject to copy right)


----------



## Alex4188

Another do all catch all fly. I'm not going to give tieing instructions on this one, sorta pain to tie and would be a even more so to explain.
(I give full concent to post/copy/reprint this pic, this fly was tied by myself, photographed by myself, It is an EP design, this pic is not subject to copy right)


----------



## Alex4188

Double bunny-snook- this is a suspending fly that just hovers in a fishes face, with the double bunny it makes a great wake fly pushing a huge wake which triggers visous strikes! white bunny/red head for snook, black/purple, and black bunny/char head are also awesome color combos in this fly. 
1) same steps with the bunny strip as in the baby tarpon fly for attaching mono but do 2 strips.
2) tie first strip in just before the bend of the hook with the fur side down
3) add flash
4) tie in 2nd bunny strip on top of the 1st one fur side up, where the mono goes through the hide (should be even with eachouther) put a drop of glue to hold the 2 bunny strips together uo to the ends of the mono.
5) tie a marabou/ weed guard
(feel free to post copy this pic not subject to copy right)


----------



## RedAnt78

Those are cool. What do you use for the head of the double bunny?


----------



## Alex4188

The head/collar of the double bunny is marabou, a clump on top and one under to cover the thread wraps from tieing in the bunny strip. It is just tied in and whipfinished/head cement. This is my favorite fly to throw it has amazing action, if tied in white bunny char head the redfish on the flats love it and big tarpon eat it well too. I've tried mixing up the bunny strip colors like red for the top strip and white for the bottom and it didnt seem to work as well, looked gerat but i guess not to a fish. I have a very similar one to this with a single bunny strip and an estaz head which also works awesome, again white/char are a redfish magnet, annd i have a great photo some where of a nice tarpon that fell for one, mix it up a little and it becomes like a Norms Schiminno but more action-the all white for snook on the beach or dock lights. I'll tie one up today and post it, it is another must have fly for the box.


----------



## Alex4188

Root beer jointed fly for redfish


----------



## Alex4188

And a silver/red for snook!


----------



## Uno

Giericd,

I like the jointed fly...do you have problems with the body fouling with the hook?


----------



## Alex4188

Thanks. It never fouls, it almost can't get foul hooked, the mono core of the fly 40-60lb test keeps the tail section pretty stiff, movement is only from the joint which allows about 350 degrees of movement side to side the 10 degrees is the area of the gap of the hook and the weed guard helps make sure it cant reach the gap. I had a problem with it in the development stage, mono was too light and it did foul a lot plus i wasn't using the weed guard then, but all the kinks are worked out now. I don't know if is restricted to mention another forum here or not (hope not) but I just did a step by step with pics per a members request on the gheenoe forum.


----------



## mattmunz

A couple of flies I've tied lately


----------



## iFly

> A couple of flies I've tied lately


How does that fly move/work when wet? Is there some lead near the bottom?

Oops (Second thought), that's a top-water? Still want to know how it floats/swims.

Cool looking flies. The first one looks sloppy (which I like, a lot). The second one looks clean/clean which I hate because, I can't tie flies that good looking.  :'(


----------



## Alex4188

Nice looking flies! I love that pinfish that is a perfect looking fly man! You must have watched Borski ties flies vol 2 also, the second looks like a Borski redfish slider, nice fly. Can tell you definitely put in your time at the vise, very impressive.
My jointed fly is not weighted, it's sorta suspending/ slow sinking fly. It stays upright also, the bend and point of the hook is just enough weight to keep it upright. When finished I usually lightly trim it so it isn't round, kinda flatten the sides a little. It has a surprising amount of action. It wiggles a lot like a bunny strip. The key to keep it from fouling is the weed guard. I also tie the same fly as a floating fly, I will cut a 6" long 1/8" wide strip of craft foam and wrap the hook shank, then tie as usual.


----------



## mattmunz

> Oops (Second thought), that's a top-water? Still want to know how it floats/swims.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture at different angle that shows the lead on bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to fish it yet, I just sort of made it up as I went, but based on some preliminary bathtub testing.... it falls pretty level and slightly head first.
Click to expand...


----------



## mattmunz

thanks giericd, the slider is definitely Borski inspired


----------



## iFly

> Oops (Second thought), that's a top-water? Still want to know how it floats/swims.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture at different angle that shows the lead on bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to fish it yet, I just sort of made it up as I went, but based on some preliminary bathtub testing.... *it falls pretty level and slightly head first.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent. Seems just a bit long. But, that is just MY experience based on MY water. This is a "tying" thread. Damn good looking ties.
Click to expand...


----------



## mattmunz

good point ifly, if it isn't getting eaten, I'll trim it down a little and see what happens


----------



## iFly

Cool.

Fish will bite?









OR

Fish will bite?








Remove the lead and flip the fly and the fish will bite during warm water. OR Trim the lead so the eyes show and ride the bottom (in MY waters) for reds during the cooler months.

JUST... my experience.


----------



## iFly

> ...if it isn't getting eaten, I'll trim it down a little *change it* see what happens


The answer to ALL ties. Try it... Change it.


----------



## Alex4188

Cpt. Hindsight, what material is that pinfish made of? Also is it all the same color fiber then colored when done?? looks like EP fiber but hard to tell. I tried to tie up a few and they worked just fine, snook loved them- but they didn't come out as nice as yours! This fly will haunt my dreams untill I can make one that looks like yours.


----------



## mattmunz

giericd- you're exactly right it is EP fiber. the bottom is baitfish belly, the top is pinfish (a blend directly from EP) and there is a little lavender on the sides as well. It took a while to get one like this, I had to watch the video on EP's website about a dozen times along the way too


----------



## hardin083

> A couple of flies I've tied lately


Really cool looking fly! Great job!


----------



## hardin083

Here's a few I tied up yesterday.


----------



## Alex4188

Seeing flies like in the past few posts is exactly why I joined this forum! Great work, those look awesome!


----------



## Alex4188

Well for the past week I've been working on perfecting the EP everglades special. Fun fly to tie. I'll be posting some real soon, after I got the everglades special down I started to play with color combinations same minnow with a chart body and a black head and back looked pretty cool, think my fav is the chart purple combo man that thing stands out. BP didn't have any hot pink EP fibers today, I wanted to tie this fly ip in electric chicken! I'll post as soon as I can get the pics.


----------



## southedisto

Crappy weather lately - so I've been stocking up the boxes and sorting my flies. just a small sampling...


----------



## redjim

Flyfish SC, that is some quality work right there! 
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Alex4188

damn flyfish, just when I thought I had them right you go and post that perfect EP everglades special! Back to the vise I go! lol Those poppers look like the they would work great and trigger some vicious strikes, are the hard to cast?


----------



## Dpack10




----------



## southedisto

Thanks for the compliments.

The poppers shown can be cast with an 8wt fairly easily. I tie another version for stained water that has a rattle in it that is heavier and is best cast with a 9wt. 

http://vimeo.com/72654967

The key to the everglades is less is more. Has to be tied sparse and packed in tight around the head. Not a fast tie at all.


----------



## Alex4188

you hit the nail right on the head, and that is what i need to work on. Mine are comming out nice but I keep telling myself that there is too much waste, and when I get it trimmed to shape I allways seem to have to thin it out. The profile is right but it seems too thick. I'll tie the next one with about 1/2 as thick clumps of fiber as I have been doing, worst that could happen is it could be too thin, not the end of the world and I'm sure ladyfish would still hit it ;D


----------



## [email protected]

Both of these were made with a dubbing brush of spun Bucktail on stainless wire.  All the colors were laird out on the wire before it was spun.  Simple and very durable fly.


----------



## jmrodandgun

> Crappy weather lately - so I've been stocking up the boxes and sorting my flies. just a small sampling...



Do you mind telling us a little about this one? That looks like a zonker for the tail but what is the body?


----------



## RedAnt78

I'm happy how this guy turned out


----------



## Alex4188

Flyfish- I tied up a few of those poppers with a little rattle in it and got a 29" Redfish on it, a few minutes later the fly got slammed by the biggest snook I've ever seen! Even with a 9wt Sage I wasn't even close to being in control of that beast even for 1/2 a second-but it was fun! sorry no pic of the fly the snook still has it!


----------



## kooker

Well, tried my hand at tying an epoxy shrimp.  This is the second fly I've ever tied but I gotta tell you, this epoxy stuff is messy haha.  Let me know what you think..


(Hook is Size 2)


----------



## RedAnt78

Looks good! Where'd ya get the instructions for it?


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Lots of inspiration in this thread.  The flies on this page alone are top notch.  I've been working on my deer hair techniques.  I'm slowly getting it together.  Here is the one from this morning.  Time to invest in some more colors i think.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Another one from tonight. Crappy lighting because I'm inside. I need to figure out how to get a little more flare on the collar I suspect inferior hair. This one has brass barbell eyes to give a little weight to it so its not right on the surface. You can't see them, but trust me, they are there.


----------



## jmrodandgun

These little guys have been murder on spooky reds lately. 










Started using these bonefish epoxy drop flies for reds, changed them up a little bit to fit the conditions where I fish. They are awesome. Land like a feather, easy to cast in the wind, great fly for picky/spooky redfish.


----------



## Rod_Gentry

> Lots of inspiration in this thread.  The flies on this page alone are top notch.  I've been working on my deer hair techniques.  I'm slowly getting it together.  Here is the one from this morning.  Time to invest in some more colors i think.


On my poppers for bass, I always want more hook exposure, don`t know if that is key for what you are tying. I just razor the hook line in, and then blend with scissors, though one can use the scissors or razors for everything. I started out with scissors, so I just use the razors here and there where the cut would choke out the scissors.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

> On my poppers for bass, I always want more hook exposure, don`t know if that is key for what you are tying.  I just razor the hook line in, and then blend with scissors, though one can use the scissors or razors for everything.  I started  out with scissors, so I just use the razors here and there where the cut would choke out the scissors.


That fly has all sorts of issues lol.  I am beginning, and I tend to get a little carried away and go overboard on materials. Fishing the flies helps me immensely.  After deciding that that fly was too big, didn't have enough hook gape, etc. I retied one last night:










This is more like it I think.

I do all my trimming with scissors. One day I'll get some safety razors and give it a go. I have all kinds of reject flies lying about that might come to life with a little hair cut.


----------



## lemaymiami

Just delivered an order for one of my anglers that's headed towards Mexico... He needed Tarpon Snakes in standard 4/0 and lots of Crystal Schminnows for the local babies along shorelines... Here's a pic or two....

These in both all black and red/black (Black Death colors...) 

Here's the fl.green and white ones - this pic gives a much better idea  of just how big these particular tarpon bugs are...


Did these Schminnows in two sizes, #4 and #2... Half of each size with standard beadchain eyes the other half with almost bouyant plastic beadchain eyes....

For those that have never used this particular version of the Schminnow... they're all I use for baby tarpon when we're not tossing poppers at them down at Flamingo...

Now that clouds of mosquitos are a daily event in the 'Glades, along with the usual rain and lightning we'll have all summer long.... I'll be spending a lot more time at the tying bench...


----------



## RedAnt78

Funky chicken colors


----------



## living_water1




----------



## mediumheavyaction

Been having really good success with the deer hair lately.
/img]
/img]
/img]
/img]


----------



## mediumheavyaction

some more hair
/img]
/img]


----------



## Johnster

Loving the flies Medium Heavy, beautiful


----------



## mediumheavyaction

Thanks Harbah


----------



## bugslinger

Great Looking bugs MediumHeavy!


----------



## mattmunz

Little Bendback


----------



## hferrell87

Here's a few I have been working on...


----------



## tarponfly49

Tied up a few skrimps for the estero bay grass..


----------



## iFly

> Here's a few I have been working on...


I bit my computer screen when I saw this fly. Will it catch a fish????

It caught me.


----------



## hferrell87

> Here's a few I have been working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bit my computer screen when I saw this fly. Will it catch a fish????
> 
> It caught me.
Click to expand...


Haha, haven't tried the crab out yet, but will as soon as i get my boat back from Glasser! Since my boat has been there, I have tied so many flies and spent a good hour on the blue crab imitation. 
I will make sure to post a pic of the first fish I catch with it once I go out.


----------



## iFly

> Here's a few I have been working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bit my computer screen when I saw this fly. Will it catch a fish????
> 
> It caught me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Haha,* haven't tried the crab out yet, but will as soon as i get my boat back from Glasser! Since my boat has been there, I have tied so many flies and spent a good hour on the blue crab imitation.
> I will make sure to post a pic of the first fish I catch with it once I go out.
Click to expand...

If you send me one you double your range and double our time on water.

But.... your call. Great looking fly.  

If you do, I will cut it a bit before I tie it on.

Boat sounds cool.


----------



## el9surf

Here is one I have been fine tuning for a couple years now. I'll call it EL's whip shrimp  It rides hook up and the tail has a lot of movement which the reds can't seem to ignore. The end of the tail floats up so no matter how you strip it the tail flutters.I have a few going down to Marathon to be tested on some bones next week.


----------



## el9surf




----------



## el9surf




----------



## fishicaltherapist

APPETIZING!!!!! Nice work!


----------



## tgaud11

Elsurf.....good work...those look great.


----------



## CedarCreek

Here is a shrimp spoon from an aluminum can pop top (the piece that pushes into the can), some cling wrap for the crown, and some other simple materials. Had good action when I water tested it. Unfortunately with the arctic air heading toward the mid-atlantic, it doesn't look like this fly will see any salty action until next spring.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

Love this thread!

Nice work everyone!

I'm getting ready to go down to Eleuthera in the Bahamas for 10 days over Christmas.  Sat down at the vise to get ready.  Some misc. stuff:

Everything on size 2 hooks.


----------



## Megalops

Just doing some experimenting here with the Merkin.  I like EP fibers for pompano stingers but man it's not easy to work with on these Merkins.  Can anyone confirm if the fibers are to be tied on top of the hook or underneath? Below is a glass minnow-like pattern a la Carl Hanson; at least with the mono wrapped body.


----------



## el9surf

Hadn't seen any updates lately, figured I would keep it alive.

#4 long shank epoxy headed seaducer. Tail is fox hair instead of saddle hackles. Got 3 fish on a bead chain version this past Saturday including a 35 inch red.









Furry foam shell crab. Probably could have done without the pink legs but I got bored.









Last is my mobile tackle box. Not sure if any of you guys do this but it works great if you have extra bits of seadek laying around. Everything is easy to find and my weed guards don't get mashed up from being in a fly box. Anything used gets washed and dried before being put back under the hatch.


----------



## BayStYat

>


Hey buddy, 

can i buy 3 from you? if so text me at 251 300 7015


----------



## Backwater

iFly.... Capt Zeke who use to own Boca Grande Outfitters in Boca Grande, FL came up with that pattern in the 90's. I remember when he first got it dialed in and the thing was smoking hot for tarpon around Boca Grande and was his Go-to fly at the time. I believe he use that exact same fly to get Flip Pallot a hookup while filming a Walkers Cay show back around '97.

Anyway, he has the fly published in *Inshore Flies*, published in '2000 and it's called the Tarpon Crab and tied with dyed deer hair instead of the EP fiber and his eyes are different in that book. But I've seen him use those exact same eyes. He made several different size and color variations and a small size is great for redfish.

So this pic of that variation of the Tarpon Crab differs because it uses the EP/ or synthetic fiber tied merkin style and some colored UV resin to fill in that merkin style center of the shell.

Great fly tho and really good variation! Works for Tarpon, reds, black drum, permit and whatever else will slurp down a crab!


----------



## Backwater

el9surf, those shrimp are crazy cool!!! They deserve their own cartoon show. 

Heck, I'll eat em!!! Ah dang, where's my cocktail sauce!!! ;D


----------



## living_water1

Some muddlers


----------



## Martin239

I love those, living water! Is that Pink/white/brown SF blend & no idea what the tail is. It looks kinda like craft fur? I'd love to try to tie that up myself. Thanks


----------



## living_water1

I bud of mine just dropped them off for me to try.. The tail is craft fur. These are a V tie and look amazing in the water.


----------



## living_water1




----------



## Backwater

Very nice.  Nice reel too!       Rod?

I see a braided leader.   :-?  Looks cool    but.....





Oh and before I forget... Hey Megalops, ole Del would be proud of you!


----------



## living_water1

rod is the new orvis recon. Just unloaded a few TFO's and went all helios and recon


----------



## Backwater

Helios and Recon.... Nice, nice... But BIG step from the TFO's. What TFO's and why?


----------



## living_water1

Backwater I was using BVK,Mangrove and Pro. Once i casted a few higher end rods their was no comparison. TFO's are made in China. Orvis mad in VT.  Orvis customer service is top notch. I walk into Orvis with a broke rod and they hand me a new one. TFO you send $30 and wait 3 weeks..


----------



## pjordan

living_water1 said:


> Backwater I was using BVK,Mangrove and Pro. Once i casted a few higher end rods their was no comparison. TFO's are made in China. Orvis mad in VT. Orvis customer service is top notch. I walk into Orvis with a broke rod and they hand me a new one. TFO you send $30 and wait 3 weeks..


I love orvis and everything they do for the sport but when it comes down to dollars and cents. I don't feel like I'm getting as good of a stick for the dollar from them on their entry level stuff as I am from TFO. Here are a couple of very cool podcasts on tfo. I'm not saying that tfo makes a rod that is in the same playing flied as a Helios but their clear water and access aren't in my opinion any better than what I can get from tfo. Just my two cents. 

and as a side note,
TFO is made in South Korea. 
http://www.itinerantangler.com/blog/podcasts/2012/01/02/podcast_full_circle_with_rick_/

http://www.itinerantangler.com/blog/podcasts/2006/03/30/the_itinerant_angler_podcast_4/


----------



## duppyzafari

Toads for the Canals!

View media item 76


----------



## SemperFiSH




----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Here's a go to snook finesse fly when they've seen about everything else in the flybox.


----------



## iFly

Beauty!








Here's a go to snook finesse fly when they've seen about everything else in the flybox.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lemaymiami

Havent' been doing much at the vise (just living off my reserves....) but this past week my anglers have been beating up on the fish with both poppers and Clousers. Here's a pic or two of what we've been using -I'm going to do a dozen of each this week to replace my supply....


These are called Speedbugs and when fish are schooling, blowing up tiny glass minnows they take them on sight (Mustad #1 hook).



This is the Whitewater Clouser in size 2/0 - We were even getting good sized spanish macks on it (underneath ladyfish and jacks working great schools of glass minnows just inside the drains of the Little Shark River along the west coast of the 'Glades this week....


----------



## Classic_Matt

Well finally decided to make an account after lurking for a while, figured this would be a good place for a first post. Here's one of my ties that has worked for me in the Lagoon.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Thanks iFly,

I've used this pattern in an array of different sizes and color patterns to catch everything from snook, tarpon, bonefish, permit, redfish, snapper, and the list goes on.


----------



## coconutgroves

Classic_Matt said:


> Well finally decided to make an account after lurking for a while, figured this would be a good place for a first post. Here's one of my ties that has worked for me in the Lagoon.


You should put a $4.95 price on that and sell it. Great job. Here is an idea for another version - tie it with a cone instead of the eyes. It works really well in grassy areas - the cone deflects grass better and still gets the fly down. You can wrap lead in the head if more weight is needed.


----------



## Classic_Matt

coconutgroves said:


> You should put a $4.95 price on that and sell it. Great job. Here is an idea for another version - tie it with a cone instead of the eyes. It works really well in grassy areas - the cone deflects grass better and still gets the fly down. You can wrap lead in the head if more weight is needed.


Thank you. Might have to look into using the cones. Sounds like they'd work for punching through the dead grass that floats on the surface where I fish.


----------



## coconutgroves

Classic_Matt - that is exactly why I use them. I fish a spot that can be dead dry some parts of the year, but then full in the fall. We've had bad drought here in TX up until this year. Last year, the area was dry all summer in 100 degree weather for a month. Huge high pressure system sat over us and pushed all the water out. Once it filled up, there was floating grass everywhere. The cone plus a weed guard worked great to deflect it.


----------



## pjordan

Classic_Matt said:


> Well finally decided to make an account after lurking for a while, figured this would be a good place for a first post. Here's one of my ties that has worked for me in the Lagoon.


That sir is a sweet looking pattern.


----------



## pjordan

You have to use the link provided on photobucket or at least that's how I do it.


----------



## Gramps

Upload the picture to photobucket.com and use the IMG link


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves said:


> You should put a $4.95 price on that and sell it. Great job. Here is an idea for another version - tie it with a cone instead of the eyes. It works really well in grassy areas - the cone deflects grass better and still gets the fly down. You can wrap lead in the head if more weight is needed.



Good idea coconutgrove about the use of the cone head! I'll have ta try that! 

Classic_Matt, tell us what fly you caught that gator with?


----------



## Backwater

Capt Bob, do you notice any difference with those poppers with no eyes? I always felt the need for eyes and have personally found they make a difference. Also, where do you get your popper heads from and what brands? Those look a little more softer than others.


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/62BEE304-D743-496A-8E0B-F6B60849765E_zpsrve00qn0.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Classic_Matt

Backwater said:


> Classic_Matt, tell us what fly you caught that gator with?


The fly that fooled the fish in the picture has become my go to for gator trout(for good reason) and spooky reds. It's so simple its stupid. Will post up a pic tomorrow. 

SC on the Fly, thats a good looking bug. I tie a very similar pattern except with a marabou tail. There's just something about that color that drives redfish crazy.


----------



## SC on the FLY

Classic_Matt said:


> The fly that fooled the fish in the picture has become my go to for gator trout(for good reason) and spooky reds. It's so simple its stupid. Will post up a pic tomorrow.
> 
> SC on the Fly, thats a good looking bug. I tie a very similar pattern except with a marabou tail. There's just something about that color that drives redfish crazy.


Matt , that tail is black coyote , off a piece my taxidermist buddy gave me,Ken


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/6C2805AE-4353-4A17-8B73-B3463E6CEAE1_zpsuy9bonvm.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## crboggs

Just got into tying a few months ago...

My first tie:


----------



## crboggs

Fun with gurglers...


----------



## crboggs

A bit of a mixed bag...

Caught my first snook on the white/red gurgler here...haven't had a chance to fish the bend back, tampa clouser, or crystal schminnow yet.


----------



## crboggs

And a few things I tied for the Poonfecta tourney...


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/11E2D540-50C0-46D4-BD35-1662F7DB7F1B_zpsrkxqgpjn.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Classic_Matt

Here's the super simple fly that has become my go to for gator trout, it was one of the first things I started with.......Used for throwing at laid up fish on slick calm days. Also tie these with an olive wing.


----------



## SC on the FLY

Classic_Matt said:


> Here's the super simple fly that has become my go to for gator trout, it was one of the first things I started with.......Used for throwing at laid up fish on slick calm days. Also tie these with an olive wing.


Is that an EP tarantula brush for the body?


----------



## Classic_Matt

SC on the FLY said:


> Is that an EP tarantula brush for the body?


Yea it is. I've started using it a lot in the bigger size for crab bodies as well.


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/2DA138A4-B048-4FE2-910B-A89DBBAEA9CF_zpswjt0zaf9.jpg.html][/URL] shrimp gurgler


----------



## SC on the FLY




----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/53F8DA76-0331-4858-9D30-87123DCEB223_zps0qfaktjz.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## duppyzafari

Moonwalk Shrimp for the fall Reds

View media item 176


----------



## Backwater

You guys are going nuts! LOL


----------



## iFly

I'm a loon.

When I "loon" tie. Loon.

If I DOTCOM and loon

I finish loon.

Outdoor.








clear.

Finish.

Loon finish clear flow.

DOTCOM finish flow loon finish loon flow with


----------



## SC on the FLY

iFly said:


> I'm a loon.
> 
> When I "loon" tie. Loon.
> 
> If I DOTCOM and loon
> 
> I finish loon.
> 
> Outdoor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear.
> 
> Finish.
> 
> Loon finish clear flow.
> 
> DOTCOM finish flow loon finish loon flow with


Not sure what that rant meant , but you should post some flies up


----------



## SC on the FLY

iFly said:


> I'm a loon.
> 
> When I "loon" tie. Loon.
> 
> If I DOTCOM and loon
> 
> I finish loon.
> 
> Outdoor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear.
> 
> Finish.
> 
> Loon finish clear flow.
> 
> DOTCOM finish flow loon finish loon flow with


And you're supposed to say I don't use just any glue , but when I do , I glue with loon outdoors! Get it right


----------



## Martin239

loon smash poetry!


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/14D47C48-CA86-42B7-9EBB-93A34838A826_zpsmgs1o2oo.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/7E40D5BC-A0C1-483F-AF1F-F0212F4BFF52_zpssadqgi17.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/826518C9-674B-4AE9-ADC5-1A45657B4CFC_zpsnya6b4uv.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## rhettstark

Redfish crack ready for the weekend


----------



## Backwater

rhettstark said:


> Redfish crack ready for the weekend



Sweeet!


----------



## lemaymiami

Funny thing, over the years I've tied many, many different patterns for one shop or other (I'm pretty much quit tying for shops...) but for my own anglers there are just a few patterns that we go to day after day....

Here's all l've been tying recently - a clouser variation in size 2/0, a Crystal Schminnow in size #4, and a few Silhouettes in white....

Whitewater Clouser (we've been tearing up triple tail this past week with this pattern)


Crystal Schminnow, size #4 (my version of Norm's famous pattern)


the Silhouette, size 2/0, I've been tying this pattern since the early eighties - my go to when fish are eating white bait.... Note the heavy, Owner Aki hook, quite a few tarpon have found out the hard way -it;s a very strong hook....


----------



## crboggs

rhettstark said:


> Redfish crack ready for the weekend


Is that ice chenille and marabou? I'm gonna copy that if you don't mind...


----------



## crboggs

A "foxy" kwan I was playing with recently...trying to make it more shrimpy...


----------



## crboggs

My first attempts at a basic kwan pattern...


----------



## crboggs

And a Crazy Charlie I tied for a tie off challenge...thinking it might make a nice winter redfish fly on a slightly larger hook...


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Is that ice chenille and marabou? I'm gonna copy that if you don't mind...


Tell him Rhett!


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> Funny thing, over the years I've tied many, many different patterns for one shop or other (I'm pretty much quit tying for shops...) but for my own anglers there are just a few patterns that we go to day after day....
> 
> Here's all l've been tying recently - a clouser variation in size 2/0, a Crystal Schminnow in size #4, and a few Silhouettes in white....
> 
> Whitewater Clouser (we've been tearing up triple tail this past week with this pattern)
> 
> 
> Crystal Schminnow, size #4 (my version of Norm's famous pattern)
> 
> 
> the Silhouette, size 2/0, I've been tying this pattern since the early eighties - my go to when fish are eating white bait.... Note the heavy, Owner Aki hook, quite a few tarpon have found out the hard way -it;s a very strong hook....



Capt.... wire? Interesting! Tell us your "why's." Reminds me of the wire and bend on those Johnson spoons!


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> And a Crazy Charlie I tied for a tie off challenge...thinking it might make a nice winter redfish fly on a slightly larger hook...


Chris, you need a microskiff sticker instead!  

Nice tie! Winter bonefish will eat that on a smaller hook!


----------



## lemaymiami

For CR... What the photo doesn't show is a very sparse amount of bucktail (or calftail if it's straight enough and long enough...) is tied on first for the tail, then a bit of pearl flashabou, then the maribou tail...

Backwater, wire weedguards (in various configurations) are almost a signature on many of my flies, if I can work them in. For every hook that's size #1 or larger the wire is simply #5 coffee colored trolling wire (I like Malin's...). For hooks that are smaller than #1 the wire size is #4...

Here's a pic of wires ready to be tied into position (then you get the fun of tying the remainder of the fly with that piece of wire sticking straight out (yep, you'll need a band-aid or two when you're learning to use them...).


----------



## crboggs

lemaymiami said:


> For CR... What the photo doesn't show is a very sparse amount of bucktail (or calftail if it's straight enough and long enough...) is tied on first for the tail, then a bit of pearl flashabou, then the maribou tail...


Ah...ok...so the calf / bucktail is under the maribou then? I guess that helps prevent fouling? I've been looking for a reason to use some of this calftail I have in my box.


----------



## Backwater

[email protected] said:


> i came up with my pattern its supposed to replicate a pilchard


I've been tying that pattern over 20yrs back when Zeke own the place. I published it with eyes.

Nice job tho! The smaller ones work great for snook and I tie them up that size you have there for tarpon (on Owners) when they're keying in on threads on the beaches.

Here's a smaller modified version of the "Greenie" I tied last week.


----------



## lemaymiami

Backwater, just re-read your question and realized I didn't provide the "why" about my weedguards... We fish mostly in mangrove jungle conditions in the interior and coastal areas of the Everglades. That means that snagging a fly on something is what would happen over and over again without the weedguard (calling it a weedguard is probably mis-leading since it's much more of a snag-guard...). If you're working as close to cover as we do it sure is nice to be able to slide a fly off of a branch or oyster bar without hanging up and all the guard does is move the fly off of structure -it has no other real purpose (although occasionally it will also help you clear a bit of weed). All of my anglers actually have to be taught to use it properly since like most fly anglers their first reaction is to snatch the fly off of any snag (which almost guarantees that you defeat the weedguard and hook up solid on whatever branch, root, or other structure you've landed on....). Instead you simply use long, slow, smooth strips -pointing the rod right at the fly, and that weedguard will allow the fly to crawl over everything and usually drop right where you wanted it in the first place.... After every fish strike or contact with structure you have to move the wire back to where it should be and after a few hits that wire weedguard will disappear - but not before it's added 10 or 20% to your actual fishing time.... 

Yes, I have found a lot of great spots as we poled in to un-hook a snagged up fly - but it sure is nice to be able to clear a snag and drop the fly right where you meant to be time after time....

By the way... the fish never seem to notice that little piece of wire.... and it only takes a few seconds to add it to any fly I'm tying. No, I've never figured a way to add them to popping bugs or something like a Sand Devil or any of my bonefish patterns, but when possible they're on many of my bugs meant for the backcountry


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> Backwater, just re-read your question and realized I didn't provide the "why" about my weedguards... We fish mostly in mangrove jungle conditions in the interior and coastal areas of the Everglades. That means that snagging a fly on something is what would happen over and over again without the weedguard (calling it a weedguard is probably mis-leading since it's much more of a snag-guard...). If you're working as close to cover as we do it sure is nice to be able to slide a fly off of a branch or oyster bar without hanging up and all the guard does is move the fly off of structure -it has no other real purpose (although occasionally it will also help you clear a bit of weed). All of my anglers actually have to be taught to use it properly since like most fly anglers their first reaction is to snatch the fly off of any snag (which almost guarantees that you defeat the weedguard and hook up solid on whatever branch, root, or other structure you've landed on....). Instead you simply use long, slow, smooth strips -pointing the rod right at the fly, and that weedguard will allow the fly to crawl over everything and usually drop right where you wanted it in the first place.... After every fish strike or contact with structure you have to move the wire back to where it should be and after a few hits that wire weedguard will disappear - but not before it's added 10 or 20% to your actual fishing time....
> 
> Yes, I have found a lot of great spots as we poled in to un-hook a snagged up fly - but it sure is nice to be able to clear a snag and drop the fly right where you meant to be time after time....
> 
> By the way... the fish never seem to notice that little piece of wire.... and it only takes a few seconds to add it to any fly I'm tying. No, I've never figured a way to add them to popping bugs or something like a Sand Devil or any of my bonefish patterns, but when possible they're on many of my bugs meant for the backcountry


Thanks for your explanation. These guys learn a world of knowledge from you and even a ole dog like me (not gonna say I'm "old" dog yet! lol) can learn a thing or two! 

I know when you write, you are mostly speaking to those reading and lurking out there, as do I and not necessarily such detail to the specific person who's asked the question (almost like writing an article, using the answer to the subject of the article), as do I, even tho you know he/she may know some/part of the answer already.

I've been fishing the Glades and mangroves since I was a kid and know all to well how things get hung up in the branches. So I know what it's like. 

What I was wondering is why wire as opposed to mono or a mono loop (or in my case I use fluorocarbon). I think maybe I got the answer out of that but I've had experience where a mono loop will continue to hold up.

Your thoughts?


----------



## rhettstark

crboggs said:


> Is that ice chenille and marabou? I'm gonna copy that if you don't mind...


Yes it is, tie as many as you want it doesn't bother me


----------



## SC on the FLY

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/user/stripitsightfishing/media/E6D03D15-45A3-48A8-8947-BDE4A27EC72A_zps0jktlfsg.jpg.html][/URL] my 6 year old came up with this combo , and tied it, I helped her with the weed guard , can't wait to fish it


----------



## Backwater

SC on the FLY said:


> my 6 year old came up with this combo , and tied it, I helped her with the weed guard , can't wait to fish it


Dude, she's gonna past you by! LOL That's a great fly!


----------



## SC on the FLY

Backwater said:


> Dude, she's gonna past you by! LOL That's a great fly!


Yes ! She's got a nice collection of different patterns , she's got a great eye


----------



## crboggs

SC on the FLY said:


> Yes ! She's got a nice collection of different patterns , she's got a great eye


That's a sick fly!


----------



## pjordan

So my obsession for big streamers is back:


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

pjordan said:


> So my obsession for big streamers is back:


That's a big fly!


----------



## pjordan

It is sir, but I demand big fish.


----------



## crboggs

I started tying a fox hair kwan, got distracted, took a detour, and wound up with this little guy...










I tossed it in the pool and it looks fantastic, IMHO.

Sinks slow without rolling side to side, slightly nose down because of the bead chain, legs and fox hair waving, and looks good enough to dredge in panko and throw in the fryer.

I need to put a weed guard on it as a finishing touch but I think I'll be tying more. Swap the bead for dumb bells in deeper water...


----------



## SC on the FLY

crboggs said:


> I started tying a fox hair kwan, got distracted, took a detour, and wound up with this little guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tossed it in the pool and it looks fantastic, IMHO.
> 
> Sinks slow without rolling side to side, slightly nose down because of the bead chain, legs and fox hair waving, and looks good enough to dredge in panko and throw in the fryer.
> 
> I need to put a weed guard on it as a finishing touch but I think I'll be tying more. Swap the bead for dumb bells in deeper water...


Arctic fox tail? Fly looks great


----------



## crboggs

SC on the FLY said:


> Arctic fox tail? Fly looks great


Yup. Love arctic fox. Makes a fantastic shrimp head.

A buddy of mine has been tying similar patterns with coyote and badger and those look great as well.


----------



## crboggs

I've also become a fan of SF Fiber...love it for simple flies like this bendback...


----------



## iFly

SC on the FLY said:


> And you're supposed to say I don't use just any glue , but when I do , I glue with loon outdoors! Get it right


I'm a Loon.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## acesover




----------



## Backwater

acesover said:


>



Sweet! I'm smelling another Fly Swap coming up!  Maybe a winter fly theme?


----------



## coconutgroves

I've been tying it on - drinking too much beer - the weather has sucked here this fall in TX! Good news our lakes are back full, bad news is that there's barely been a break in the weather and the coast has a foot more water than normal. I did tie up some of these recently in different design - sorry, no pics, but here is design I copied, err I mean imitated, from Blackfly:


----------



## sjrobin

coconutgroves said:


> I've been tying it on - drinking too much beer - the weather has sucked here this fall in TX! Good news our lakes are back full, bad news is that there's barely been a break in the weather and the coast has a foot more water than normal. I did tie up some of these recently in different design - sorry, no pics, but here is design I copied, err I mean imitated, from Blackfly:


High tides are not good for sight fishing here. 


coconutgroves said:


> I've been tying it on - drinking too much beer - the weather has sucked here this fall in TX! Good news our lakes are back full, bad news is that there's barely been a break in the weather and the coast has a foot more water than normal. I did tie up some of these recently in different design - sorry, no pics, but here is design I copied, err I mean imitated, from Blackfly:


----------



## rhettstark

Backwater sent me a fly similar to this and I really wanted to make a couple so I always had backup and I was finally able to tie one that I thought looked good enough to post. Now it's time to see what kind of damage it will do to the redfish!
Thanks again backwater for all the tips and help!


----------



## crboggs

More fun with bendbacks...


----------



## Backwater

rhettstark said:


> Backwater sent me a fly similar to this and I really wanted to make a couple so I always had backup and I was finally able to tie one that I thought looked good enough to post. Now it's time to see what kind of damage it will do to the redfish!
> Thanks again backwater for all the tips and help!



Pretty close!!!


----------



## acesover

#2 poppers out of soft foam


----------



## crboggs

Just can't stop tying shrimp patterns...


----------



## Ken T

crboggs said:


> Just can't stop tying shrimp patterns...


Nice looking patterns I was curious do you have better luck with the bodies tied with the flashy estaz materials or with more natural subdued materials


----------



## crboggs

Ken...haven't really been throwing the shrimp flies yet since there's still a ton of bait in the waters I'm fishing. I'm throwing baitfish patterns and gurglers over grass or crabs and gurglers against mangroves. Once the baitfish disappear I'll be throwing the shrimp more...


----------



## Ken T

crboggs said:


> Ken...haven't really been throwing the shrimp flies yet since there's still a ton of bait in the waters I'm fishing. I'm throwing baitfish patterns and gurglers over grass or crabs and gurglers against mangroves. Once the baitfish disappear I'll be throwing the shrimp more...


Chris
Thanks for the reply. I was just curious about the flash and looking for an opinion as to what level of flash produces reliable results. Maybe someone else will offer some insight.

I have tied similar flies to yours and have also used a variety of other materials for the bodies. Most recently I have been enjoying tying with E P brushes for the bodies. I like the look that these create.




Ken


----------



## crboggs

The EP brushes are great. I'll be running out at lunch to get more myself.


----------



## hcft

i have mainly been playing around with a new macro lens I got so I've tied flys just to take pictures of. Most of them aren't so pretty..lol


----------



## Dustin Pack




----------



## FlatsBoss

Some Hamilton Eat Me flies in sizes 1/0 and 4:


----------



## FlatsBoss

Some Industrial Deep Minnows:


----------



## Backwater

This is one of my go-to flies for clearwater spooky redfish or big bonefish. Dubbed the "Haas' _Shrimp on the Bar-B_" It's weighted in the center of the shank with a lead wire.





Here's a couple of my go-to "Shrimp Gurglers" that I put my own spin on. Notice the clear coating and that extra support on the top over the lip of the gurgler, which supports the lip better. The eyes are large plastic bead chain (bb size). I cut off 3 of them and then break out the center bead with a pair of needle nose pliers and then tie them dumbell style so they stick out to the sides of the gurglers. IDK, I like the look better and the fish seems to respond well to it.

Just a side note... I came up the use of "Loctite GO2 glue" in fly tying about 3 years ago on my own and to this date, I don't know anyone as of yet using it. So I thought I'd share this info with you guys. I like it for the clear soft coating I put on the foam to give it some more durability when gettin eaten by multiple fish. Snook, reds and small poons! The clear coating used is Loctite GO2 glue. You can find it in Walmart, has absolutely no smell (which is very important), is very durable and really flexes very well. It also doesn't peal off and is very water resistant and doesn't cloud up. The draw back is it doesn't kick with a UV light and takes about an hour to air dry to kick. Plus you really shouldn't touch it until it sets overnight. I just us a small wooden skewer to spread it on, You will have to spin your vise for about 5 mins if you are covering an entire body, like a popper body or a crease fly like epoxy or just put it in a fly rotator. Btw, it's unbelieveable on crease flies. The big plus is it's dirt cheap (considering the alternative) and easy to get.



Ted Haas


----------



## FlatsBoss

Nice pattern.


----------



## bananabob

Ken T said:


> Chris
> Thanks for the reply. I was just curious about the flash and looking for an opinion as to what level of flash produces reliable results. Maybe someone else will offer some insight.
> 
> I have tied similar flies to yours and have also used a variety of other materials for the bodies. Most recently I have been enjoying tying with E P brushes for the bodies. I like the look that these create.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


I'm no authority on how much or how little flash to use on flies. I do think gator trout can at times be spooked by too much or any flash in a fly and other times it definitely helps. So I always carry flashy and non-flashy flies with me to switch out depending on reactions by fish.


----------



## Backwater

bananabob said:


> I'm no authority on how much or how little flash to use on flies. I do think gator trout can at times be spooked by too much or any flash in a fly and other times it definitely helps. So I always carry flashy and non-flashy flies with me to switch out depending on reactions by fish.


Believe it or not, snook are that way too! I've seen a lot of patterns tied that people think it would be good cause it looks good to them since they're all flashed up (Oooo look how sparkly and pretty they are! They most work! . However the fish may have a difference of opinions. Bottom line, there are two types of flies.... ones that catch people and ones that catch fish! 

In the flash dept inshore, less is more imo. Pelagics can be a different story tho.

Ted


----------



## Backwater

I had this in the "Favorite Redfish Fly" thread but thought i'd throw it on this thread too since it's mainly an ongoing fly pattern log for some.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a little jewel that I came up with that I like to throw for deeper water reds that hang out on the mangrove edges and points of mangrove lined channels, around rock piles, deeper holes tucked up against the mangroves (like a swash hole at the inside bend of a channel) and around deeper oyster bars or dock pilings. It's been dubbed as my "Rusty Shrimp," like in.... "hey Ted, throw me one of those _rusty shrimp_ lookin things your using!" lol










Simple pattern! Thin rust colored grizzly hackles out the back with a few strands of copper crystal flash tied in. I use red 6/0 flat wax nylon thread for this (mainly for finishing the head). Tie in some short 1/2" rust colored EP brush. Wrap up to where you place the "small" lead dumbbell eyes and tie those in. Finish the dumbbell eyes with clear Sally Hanson's Hard as nails (or hard as hull) to keep the eyes gray looking. Palmer the EP brush SPARSELY up to just behind the dumbbell eyes and tie off. Add a mono or flouro weed guard and whip finish and clear coat the head. The whole thing is only 3" tied on a #2 SS Mustad 34007 (or cadmium 3407), Dai Riki 930 or whatever you hook you prefer. Btw, imo, the Dai Riki's are a hellava deal (hook vs cost). Anyways, these flies are small (3") but great for slot reds. I'll go to a #1 or 1/0 hook and about 4" total length as well if I'm trying to get the attention of bigger fish.. If I want to use it in shallow water, then I'll use the antique/brushed colored small bead chain for eyes instead of lead eyes. Anyways, just slowly bump it along the bottom.

Good luck!

Ted Haas


----------



## Ken T

bananabob said:


> I'm no authority on how much or how little flash to use on flies. I do think gator trout can at times be spooked by too much or any flash in a fly and other times it definitely helps. So I always carry flashy and non-flashy flies with me to switch out depending on reactions by fish.


I was curious to see if anyone felt very strongly about incorporating large amounts of flash into their patterns. I was also wondering what conditions, light, water clarity etc. you have the best luck fishing the flashy stuff..

I only get to fish Florida waters during the winter months. I usually subscribe to the light color /bright fly on bright day. Dark fly dark day.

What kind of strategies are you guys using for fly choice?

KT


----------



## Backwater

Ken T said:


> I was curious to see if anyone felt very strongly about incorporating large amounts of flash into their patterns. I was also wondering what conditions, light, water clarity etc. you have the best luck fishing the flashy stuff..
> 
> I only get to fish Florida waters during the winter months. I usually subscribe to the light color /bright fly on bright day. Dark fly dark day.
> 
> What kind of strategies are you guys using for fly choice?
> 
> KT


Basically the same.


----------



## Ken T

Packed up all of my tying materials today. Heading south on Sunday.

Here are some photos from my bench this week.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## fishicaltherapist

THAT says it all about a TRUE fishing addict! Merry Christmas TED, and to your family.


----------



## [email protected]

Currently in Brazil chasing tarpon and snook.


----------



## Fish_specialist

My crab fly I came up with last year- "Benjamin Buford Blueclaw" tied on #4 gamakatsu bonefish hook for bones with bead chain eyes. I tie them on a 1/0 gamakatsu sc15 hook with small lead eyes for permit/redfish...


----------



## Classic_Matt

Love those blue legs, still haven't been able to find that color at my local shops. Heres my crab that I tie on a #2 mustad.


----------



## Fish_specialist

A variant of my favorite fly- the Lefty's deciever!


----------



## jonrconner

My standard baitfish pattern for stripers in various sizes from slim to fat.
JC


----------



## jerm

This is my mullet pattern. I has been pretty successful here in Louisiana with it. The only refusal I had was from some snobby reds that would not eat anything I threw at them. I originally tied it for when the schooling reds and jacks gather in Lake Pontchartrain during the fall months but I have have had a lot of success back in the bayous and ponds sight fishing. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## crboggs

Something shrimpy on a #4..

.


----------



## Backwater

jerm said:


> This is my mullet pattern. I has been pretty successful here in Louisiana with it. The only refusal I had was from some snobby reds that would not eat anything I threw at them. I originally tied it for when the schooling reds and jacks gather in Lake Pontchartrain during the fall months but I have have had a lot of success back in the bayous and ponds sight fishing. Let me know what you all think.


Very nice and sweet skiff too. Sterling makes a rock solid flats boat!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

These are the first flies I've tied in about 8 years, and even then I was a kid just screwing around so don't judge too harshly... Both 1/0 and both patterns came from Nick at 239 flies


----------



## jerm

Backwater said:


> Very nice and sweet skiff too. Sterling makes a rock solid flats boat!


Thanks for the kind words Backwater....
I love my boat and it does everything I need it to do here in marshes of Louisiana. Definitely a rock solid boat!


----------



## el9surf




----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## hurricane bubba

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.

















A couple of baitifsh imitatations. I've also been playing around with some shrimp, crabs, bendbacks, and clousers.


----------



## hurricane bubba

hurricane bubba said:


> A couple of baitifsh imitatations. I've also been playing around with some shrimp, crabs, bendbacks, and clousers.


We'll see how the reds like these when I get back to Tampa Bay but without all of my supplies this is what I was trying out. Been tying these up while on the road, killing some time. The box is homemade too. About $13 worth of materials and 15 minutes of time.


----------



## Backwater

Thought I'd throw some flies on this thread I put out there on the "glue" thread a few days ago, plus a variety of others of my original fly. They're variations of my variation of a clouser that I published back in the late 90's, called a 3D Standup Clouser, which incorporates not tying down the under wing of the body to the shank of the hook, like Bob Clouser does. I basally do an "X" wrap of the underwing or belly hair over the dumbbell eyes, with fives it an actual belly and therefore, a larger profile, using the same amount of materials.

Here it is with ultra hair or surpreme hair.


----------



## Backwater

Here's the same fly using bucktail


----------



## Backwater

This is the same fly using olive DNA Holo Fusion, over pearl MegaBaitfish Emulator Flash by Hairline Dubbin, Inc. for the body hair. I'm using gold crystal flash for the laterial line with a little soft glue twisted into the flash fibers, to hold them together. I finished and stiffen the body with a clear soft glue (in this case, GO2 glue, but you can use a soft UV glue too)) to keep the body together since these synthetics are not very stiff and easily wrap around the shank of the hook.


----------



## Backwater

Yet another variation of the same fly using Surpreme Hair or Ultra hair, with the body soft glued to the shank of the hook.


----------



## Backwater

Here's a Bay Anchovy pattern I've been playing around with over the last few years for finicky little tunny and bonitas, along with spanish macks. I also had these 2 flies on the "glue" thread. The hair fiber is Hairline Extra Select craft fur in tan and white. The flash is called scale flash. The clear soft glue is only brushed a 1/3 way up and only on the outside. So it's spongy and seems hallow inside. So it's light, not heavy.


----------



## Backwater

This is another pattern I've also played around with those same fish. This is a Mylar tube anchovy pattern that is also coated with the clear flex glue. The body is not solid with the glue, only the outside. Both these anchovy patterns are not my original patterns. The tail is olive and white Ultra Hair. The lateral line again is that scale flash. Before the mylar tube gets a coat of the soft clear resin glue, I dab a little red fingernail polish on the nose and drawl gill plate lines. You can use a red sharpie though. The back of the pearl mylar tubing is colored with a gold sharpie. For some reason, the gold turns olive on the pearl mylar tubing. There is a small slit at the bottom of the mylar tubing which allows the tubing to go past the hook about a 1/4 inch, which makes the tubing flair just a bit. That's not a bad thing because once the resin is applied and hardened, the hollow tubing causes a bit of a bubble trail (I've tested it).

This one sinks, but you can wrap and tie down some foam before the tubing is rolled over, which would causes it to float.


----------



## hurricane bubba

Backwater said:


> This is the same fly using olive DNA Holo Fusion, over pearl MegaBaitfish Emulator Flash by Hairline Dubbin, Inc. for the body hair. I'm using gold crystal flash for the laterial line with a little soft glue twisted into the flash fibers, to hold them together. I finished and stiffen the body with a clear soft glue (in this case, GO2 glue, but you can use a soft UV glue too)) to keep the body together since these synthetics are not very stiff and easily wrap around the shank of the hook.


Really nice looking fly. Would you be willing to give up the recipe? I think that would make a nice mangrove snook fly and get lots of attention on the flats. Thanks!

r/
Bubba


----------



## RobA

Here are a few flies I've tied up for an upcoming glades trip:

The trusty everglades special



Tom's tantrum from mangrove outfitters tied from memory



Megalolipops (white are "hd" and one black one with a deer hair head)



EP pinfish type pattern


----------



## Backwater

hurricane bubba said:


> Really nice looking fly. Would you be willing to give up the recipe? I think that would make a nice mangrove snook fly and get lots of attention on the flats. Thanks!
> 
> r/
> Bubba


I thought that was what I was doing with the description. Basically, you are starting with chrome dumbbell eyes and tying them in clouser style. Dot the pupils with black nail polish. Let them dry. Next you are tying in about 6 strands of gold crystal flash at the bend of the hook and using some clear soft glue like GO2 glue, you are slightly coating them and gently twisting them together. You'll be surprised how they stick together. Then on that wrap, tie in 2 strands of gold flashabou. Wrap it back up the shank to the eyes and tie it off. Next tie in the Megabaitfish emulator flash (or something equivalent) at the eye of the hook. Bring the material over the dumbbell eye and instead of wrapping it back down along the shank of the hook, like you normally world a clouser, you take your bobbin and thread and "X" wrap it over the dumbbell eye so that it sticks straight back behind the dumbbell eye. Turn the vise to turn the fly over. Finally, wrap in the olive colored DNA Holo Fusion (or something equivalent) on top like you normally tie in the top section of a normal clouser. Whip finish. You can either use clear mono thread or white thread and finish the top off with a little olive nail polish or gold sharpie (which turns olive), the finish with whatever head cement you use. Like above, I work some GO2 glue (or UV glue) into the body at the shank of the hook to keep it in place at the shank (since the material can fowl easily around the hook). If you read some of the threads we had about the glue, you will see it cures overnight.

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater

RobA said:


> Tom's tantrum from mangrove outfitters tied from memory
> 
> 
> 
> Megalolipops (white are "hd" and one black one with a deer hair head)
> 
> 
> 
> EP pinfish type pattern


Rob A, those are some hot flies! When are you coming down? I'll be down there a couple of times in March for about 3-4 days a click. Hopefully camping both times if the weather is decent.


----------



## hurricane bubba

Backwater said:


> I thought that was what I was doing with the description. Basically, you are starting with chrome dumbbell eyes and tying them in clouser style. Dot the pupils with black nail polish. Let them dry. Next you are tying in about 6 strands of gold crystal flash at the bend of the hook and using some clear soft glue like GO2 glue, you are slightly coating them and gently twisting them together. You'll be surprised how they stick together. Then on that wrap, tie in 2 strands of gold flashabou. Wrap it back up the shank to the eyes and tie it off. Next tie in the Megabaitfish emulator flash (or something equivalent) at the eye of the hook. Bring the material over the dumbbell eye and instead of wrapping it back down along the shank of the hook, like you normally world a clouser, you take your bobbin and thread and "X" wrap it over the dumbbell eye so that it sticks straight back behind the dumbbell eye. Turn the vise to turn the fly over. Finally, wrap in the olive colored DNA Holo Fusion (or something equivalent) on top like you normally tie in the top section of a normal clouser. Whip finish. You can either use clear mono thread or white thread and finish the top off with a little olive nail polish or gold sharpie (which turns olive), the finish with whatever head cement you use. Like above, I work some GO2 glue (or UV glue) into the body at the shank of the hook to keep it in place at the shank (since the material can fowl easily around the hook). If you read some of the threads we had about the glue, you will see it cures overnight.
> 
> Ted Haas


Many thanks Ted! I'll see if I can duplicate.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Here's a big old maribou baitfish pattern on 1/0 hook. Black saddle tail, copper flash, black maribou, dumbbell eyes and then purple maribou up front.


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater said:


> This is the same fly using olive DNA Holo Fusion, over pearl MegaBaitfish Emulator Flash by Hairline Dubbin, Inc. for the body hair. I'm using gold crystal flash for the laterial line with a little soft glue twisted into the flash fibers, to hold them together. I finished and stiffen the body with a clear soft glue (in this case, GO2 glue, but you can use a soft UV glue too)) to keep the body together since these synthetics are not very stiff and easily wrap around the shank of the hook.


This would be a great red fish fly. The eyes are?


----------



## sjrobin

Never mind. I see your recipe.


----------



## RobA

Backwater said:


> Rob A, those are some hot flies! When are you coming down? I'll be down there a couple of times in March for about 3-4 days a click. Hopefully camping both times if the weather is decent.


Thanks, Ted. I'm going down with a group during the first week of March. We'll be camping as well. I'm a little worried about the weird weather we've been having, not just for camping, but also for the fishing. I haven't been hearing great things lately. At the end of the day, though, this trip is always a blast and I'll settle for it just not raining the entire time.


----------



## Backwater

RobA said:


> Thanks, Ted. I'm going down with a group during the first week of March. We'll be camping as well. I'm a little worried about the weird weather we've been having, not just for camping, but also for the fishing. I haven't been hearing great things lately. At the end of the day, though, this trip is always a blast and I'll settle for it just not raining the entire time.


Yea we are getting this front that just blasted LA and the panhandle of FL. But I think in about a week I'm hoping things will become steady nice. I'm counting on it for the tarpon to respond. But the water temps and clarity have been like a yo yo so I'm hoping a week or 2 of good constant nice weather will settle things down.


----------



## Vertigo

For a long time I've been trying to develop a good spoon fly for Redfish. Ones I've come up with in the past have been difficult to cast or didn't have good action or were just too expensive or difficult to make. My priorities for a fly are: fish have to like them, they must cast and retrieve well, they must be easy and cheap to make...all in that order.

I've finally come up with a mylar sandwich construction that fills the order. They're light, cast nicely, have good action, retrieve well, they're very easy to make, and most importantly, the Redfish seem to like them. Weed guards are easy to add if necessary.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Foam, pseudo hair, cactus chenille, and senyo chromatic brush gurgler I whipped up during lunch. Shell still needs a coat of go2.. Stuff is magic


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

After a quick coat of GO2 on the shell, and a couple BMF baitfish in 2/0 for good measure. Purple is the new black in this house.


----------



## duppyzafari

Caleb.Esparza said:


> After a quick coat of GO2 on the shell, and a couple BMF baitfish in 2/0 for good measure. Purple is the new black in this house.


Purp FTW - like the BMF, this is a 239 pattern that I love tying.

Nick lead a Tying Night at Compound Boardshop, last week, and he's just as nice a guy as he is incredible at the vise.

View media item 592


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

It's one of my favorite patterns as well. Also, I totally agree. I haven't met him personally but we spoke via email after I ordered some stuff from him in the past and he seemed super cool.


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> After a quick coat of GO2 on the shell, and a couple BMF baitfish in 2/0 for good measure. Purple is the new black in this house.



Caleb, great flies! A lot of people know that tarpon and reds like purple. But some of the biggest snook I've caught has been on a dark purple fly, especially in low lit areas at night where snook will hang out. Same with tarpon.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Caleb, great flies! A lot of people know that tarpon and reds like purple. But some of the biggest snook I've caught has been on a dark purple fly, especially in low lit areas at night where snook will hang out. Same with tarpon.


Thanks! I grew up fishing the northern lagoon so most of my experience is throwing small shrimp colored things at spooky redfish and trout. I'm new to tying and I plan on traveling a lot more in the coming years to chase snook and tarpon. Just figured it can't hurt to add a bunch of big black and purple stuff to my box


----------



## Backwater

Are you still in the M. Lagoon area? If so, take a road trip to Sebastian and Stuart. Hot snook fishery down that way. Also find the mullet runs on the Atlantic beach side.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Are you still in the M. Lagoon area? If so, take a road trip to Sebastian and Stuart. Hot snook fishery down that way. Also find the mullet runs on the Atlantic beach side.


I actually haven't lived there in years. Work has largely kept me all over the place, But I have a lot of family in Sebastian.. Used to fish the Sebastian River a bit, and all over that area really. Gonna be calling biloxi marsh my new home before too long, so I guess redfish will continue to be my main focus. Just hopefully bigger and less bonefish-like


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

My take on my favorite classic... I have no idea how fish feel about uv polar chenille but I think it rounds out the fly nicely. Hopefully I'll be feeding these to some lagoon crawlers this time next month.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I needed some fresh yellows in the box for this weekend, so I went quick and simple with these Congo hair clousers in yellow & white with gold flash on a size 1 34007.


----------



## sjrobin

Nice job Whiskey. Good that your casting this weekend.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Whiskey Angler said:


> I needed some fresh yellows in the box for this weekend, so I went quick and simple with these Congo hair closures in yellow & white with gold flash on a size 1 34007.





sjrobin said:


> Nice job Whiskey. Good that your casting this weekend.


I'm very much looking forward to it! Although, its gonna be tough getting up Sunday morning after tomorrow's Surfside St. Patty's Day festivities. Winds supposed to be blowing 20mph SW Sunday, so I'll be hunting for some protected pockets...maybe Snake Island Cove.


----------



## sjrobin

Vertigo said:


> For a long time I've been trying to develop a good spoon fly for Redfish. Ones I've come up with in the past have been difficult to cast or didn't have good action or were just too expensive or difficult to make. My priorities for a fly are: fish have to like them, they must cast and retrieve well, they must be easy and cheap to make...all in that order.
> 
> I've finally come up with a mylar sandwich construction that fills the order. They're light, cast nicely, have good action, retrieve well, they're very easy to make, and most importantly, the Redfish seem to like them. Weed guards are easy to add if necessary.
> 
> Maybe you have cracked the code. Lots of people have tried to make good spoon flies.


----------



## hurricane bubba

Caleb.Esparza said:


> My take on my favorite classic... I have no idea how fish feel about uv polar chenille but I think it rounds out the fly nicely. Hopefully I'll be feeding these to some lagoon crawlers this time next month.


Hi Caleb,

Are you doubling the foam or is the double layer of foam just the result of first tying the foam down then bending it back over itself to create the gurgler portion at the front of the fly?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

hurricane bubba said:


> Hi Caleb,
> 
> Are you doubling the foam or is the double layer of foam just the result of first tying the foam down then bending it back over itself to create the gurgler portion at the front of the fly?



Howdy,

I fold the foam in half at the rear, tie it in place on top of the uv chenille and the craft fur tail, then wrap the thread and the EP brush forward underneath the foam before I secure the other end of the foam. 

When you secure the front of the foam (final step before whip finishing) it naturally lifts up into a lip which I then hold in place using a toothpick through the hook eye while I apply the adhesive to the "shell". Hope that somewhat makes sense..


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Also on that note - I found through my own trial and error, that if you precut a piece of foam, fold it in half with the bend to the rear and glue it together using a couple drops of adhesive, that you get a much nicer finished product (especially the gurgler lip) versus just tying in a folded piece of foam with no adhesive. I use 2mm foam doubled over myself, and I like to leave the lip pretty decent sized and naturally cupped like a popper so makes a little more noise in the water


----------



## chris.sloan

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I fold the foam in half at the rear, tie it in place on top of the uv chenille and the craft fur tail, then wrap the thread and the EP brush forward underneath the foam before I secure the other end of the foam.
> 
> When you secure the front of the foam (final step before whip finishing) it naturally lifts up into a lip which I then hold in place using a toothpick through the hook eye while I apply the adhesive to the "shell". Hope that somewhat makes sense..


Absolutely. Many thanks Caleb. Topwater flies are new to me and your gurglers look pretty sweet.


----------



## Vertigo

I found some nice gold holographic wrapping paper, and with the use of some double sided tape, a little monofilament for reinforcement and GO2 for waterproofing have come up with another version of my spoon fly. So far, it works pretty good and holds up nicely. Even if fish chew it to pieces, that's OK, 'cause they're cheap and fast to make.


----------



## Dustin Pack




----------



## bryson

Dustin -- beautiful flies, and great photos!


----------



## jonrconner

Tying a variety of stuff, getting ready for striper season.
JC


----------



## Dustin Pack

bryson said:


> Dustin -- beautiful flies, and great photos!


Thanks Bryson


----------



## crboggs




----------



## CedarCreek

Something a little different for the thread. My attempt at the Musky Cowgirl fly. Been trying to get a Musky on the fly before the tidal fishing picks up in the Mid-Atlantic. Had about a 40+ take a swipe at a similar fly the other day in a local river. Five seconds of exhilaration along with hours and hours of casting and slinging. Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Backwater

CedarCreek said:


>


Whoa..... Big girl! There's $10 of synthetics alone! Ha!


----------



## CedarCreek

Backwater said:


> Whoa..... Big girl! There's $10 of synthetics alone! Ha!


No kidding, but all it takes is one eat to make it worth it.


----------



## crboggs

crboggs said:


>


Caught two snook on this exact fly yesterday...threw it up against a mangrove that I saw a pod of snook glide into, let it sink, painfully slow retrieve, BAM...

The body is hardened with Loon Flow so its durable and sinks nicely. Its still intact and fishable after two snook were brought to hand.

A buddy of mine brought the pattern back from a trip to Chokoloskee where he spent three days fishing with one of the old timers down there. It absolutely delivers...


----------



## southerncastaway

Dustin Pack said:


>


That Shrimp Looks Sweet!


----------



## hooked

been tying these new spoons and will be hitting the water friday...View media item 615


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen

first attempt at crab (the eyes are a little wonky)


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen

After posting these and THEN looking through this thread I am realizing that I think my photography skills are seriously lacking. 
Really nice flies you guys are tying, and the pictures are top notch.


----------



## Backwater

This is a fly I call the* Snook Shrimp Crack* fly, which is a variation of the Redfish Crack fly. It's been a good one for snook on the beach with darker sand bottoms, where there is a lot of debris, wood, stumps, modeled grasses etc. out on the outside of mangrove islands with some sandy bottom where snook will be. It's not an inside fly. I've thrown them on normal beaches in low light situations like around 1st light or on a very cloudy morning and have done good with them. Pompano and whiting seem to smash them as well.

The 1st one has sili legs and a small piece of brushed out orange yarn for an egg sack. The rest are just tan Extra Select Craft fur for the tail, pink Ice, Cactus or Estaz Grande chenille. I've even used EP Brush in light pink 1/2" or 1" with the tranchula legs. Use either extra-small plain lead dumbbell eyes or bronze/antique bead chain eyes. Don't forget the weed guards, especially around stumps and dead wood.



The lighting is outside in the morning sun.


----------



## Backwater

This is my twist on a *Redfish Crack* fly pattern. I tend to lean towards the one in the middle. I throw it in the back country and have even caught snook with it.

The top fly has some forest green estaz grande chinelle mixed in with the olive catus chenille that is in the middle. It also sporting legs and a black roe sack. The bottom, of course, is rootbeer.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> After posting these and THEN looking through this thread I am realizing that I think my photography skills are seriously lacking.
> Really nice flies you guys are tying, and the pictures are top notch.


*Notice to all who post flies on this thread!*

I'm using this comment to make some points. I personally can't take a photo worth a flip either and I'm just trying to figure it all out myself as well using my little phone camera, etc. Some have elaborate *fly photo studios* and that's great and makes for good eye candy. But *most* who view these flies on this thread don't really care about the photography, they are looking more for flies that work, not just jewelry, art and eye candy. Hey, if you are into the photography, then great! Bring it! We love to see it! But don't feel threaten if you can't pop off nothing more than a *snap shot off your phone* of a fly you are proud of or want to share with others. *However*, it's sort of an unspoken suggestion that the flies that are posted here are ones that are *proven* to work (at least by yourself), and not just flies from the imagination. I've seen *some real doozies* here lately.  Cognitive concoctions can be Ok as long as they are indicated as such, so that the person who tries them (if they so choose) understands what they are.

In my many years of experience tying flies, I've come to the conclusion that there are types of flies out there.... *"flies that will catch fish and flies that will catch fly fishermen!"* a lot of good fly tiers will try to find the balance between the two. It's up to the fly fishermen who ends up using a particular pattern or variation of a particular pattern to figure out if it works and can get a fish to eat it. But that person should be respected enough to say "it works" or "it's an experimental fly and unproven!"

That being said, I'm constantly tweaking flies and coming up with new patterns. If you look in my fly boxes, about 60% of what I carry with me are new flies I'm trying out. In other words, I've caught enough fish to carry me into several lifetimes. So if I use a known proven fly (by me) to see if they will eat and catch one or several fish on it, then I'll swap it out to a fly I'm trying to see if it will work or not. And just because that fly wouldn't work that day, doesn't mean it would work if conditions changed or different species will eat it. But I have a 5 gallon bucket worth of flies that I've ruled out and are total flops. Anyone can come grab handfuls of them for free if they want.

*Here's the point.* We love to see you guys art work. But respect the guy who decides to go out, buy the materials for that fly, then takes the time to tie it up and invest the money and time to go try it. Sure, we know that it all doesn't hinge on that one fly, but it is incorporated into the total process. So at least let them know "this is what I tied, cause.... A.) It works.... or B.) Thought it looked good tho I've never tried it.

*Don't just say.... * "This one is good for redfish" when you are not certain about that fact. Instead, say more in the lines of.... "_This one "might" be good for redfish, but haven't tried it myself yet._" It can also be something a buddy showed you or you saw it on a mag, show or on the net. If so, be honest about that fact, let them know on your picture post and point out it's second hand info. That is a more honest approach and let's the bizzions of viewers out there know if it works "for sure or not sure" or it's just an experimental fly, if they want to take a chance and try it out for themselves. Be a little more descriptive of what you are (or will) be using it for. Maybe comment on materials used, etc.

I know a fly shop owner who also ties flies, has thousands of flies for sale in that shop and hardly no two are alike. When asked, his comments are.... "_it'll work! They all work!_" That statement misleads SO many people! What I say to that is "_*NO! * They *all* don't work! Maybe some, but not *all!*" 
_
So don't be afraid to post those flies, even if they look like *alien food!* Ha! Just KIdding! LOL Naw anyways... post them up!  They too are art, but let us know and don't be bashful to say that you are new to fly tying and looking for comments or suggestions. Also guys and gals, don't be afraid to comment on a particular fly you see, like... "_I've tried that fly before but the orange ice chenille works better and is called a redfish candy,_" or something like that.

So basically, use this thread not only to post flies, but to "*talk shop*" about them.

Ok, cool then? Hey ya'll, are we good on that subject?? 


Ted Haas


----------



## LowHydrogen

Disclaimer, 

Anyone using flies tied by, or patterns posted by LowHydrogen shall fully indemnify, hold harmless and defend LowHydrogen and his associates, officers, employees, agents, stockholders and Affiliates, from and against all claims, demands, actions, suits, damages, liabilities, losses, settlements, judgments, costs and expenses (including but not limited to reasonable losses of marabou, chenille, hooks, thread or patience), whether or not involving a third party set of bead chain eyes, which arise out of or relate to (1) any egregious or profound denials by redfish, speckled trout or any other inshore game fish, (1A) denials by catfish are covered, (except Gafftopsail Cats {those picky bastards}) (2) any losses suffered due to flies being mildly or moderately embedded in the back of head, back of ear, back of arm, backside, especially during delivery or attempted delivery with winds or breezes abeam to casting hand. (3) other enumerated categories of claims and losses regardless of whether the claim has merit or not, especially claims and complaints by spouses of stray marabou (no matter how festive looking) in your beard. 

Ok, all kidding aside, I'm new here, but I think that's a good idea, and going forward I will try to follow that standard.

In line with that...... the only experimental (unproven) would be the last 2 I posted (red ice chenille, gold bead-chain eyes, purple marabou, black craft fur, and gold krystal flash) never fished.... and also the (sparse tan bucktail, gold tinsel wrapping on shank, gold krystal flash, and green barbell eyes) has only been fished once resulting in a juvenile speckled trout.

LowHy


----------



## LowHydrogen

On occasion I have to work days that the coworker/owner of this fish tank doesn't,........ EP baitfish in action.......FYI, I didn't get any bites.


----------



## crboggs

Blown off the water this weekend and stuck on the vise...take a wild guess what these will be used for...


----------



## Backwater

Blowfish! 

JK


----------



## sjrobin

I like your color selection.


----------



## el9surf

Backwater said:


> *Notice to all who post flies on this thread!*
> 
> I'm using this comment to make some points. I personally can't take a photo worth a flip either and I'm just trying to figure it all out myself as well using my little phone camera, etc. Some have elaborate *fly photo studios* and that's great and makes for good eye candy. But *most* who view these flies on this thread don't really care about the photography, they are looking more for flies that work, not just jewelry, art and eye candy. Hey, if you are into the photography, then great! Bring it! We love to see it! But don't feel threaten if you can't pop off nothing more than a *snap shot off your phone* of a fly you are proud of or want to share with others. *However*, it's sort of an unspoken suggestion that the flies that are posted here are ones that are *proven* to work (at least by yourself), and not just flies from the imagination. I've seen *some real doozies* here lately.  Cognitive concoctions can be Ok as long as they are indicated as such, so that the person who tries them (if they so choose) understands what they are.
> 
> In my many years of experience tying flies, I've come to the conclusion that there are types of flies out there.... *"flies that will catch fish and flies that will catch fly fishermen!"* a lot of good fly tiers will try to find the balance between the two. It's up to the fly fishermen who ends up using a particular pattern or variation of a particular pattern to figure out if it works and can get a fish to eat it. But that person should be respected enough to say "it works" or "it's an experimental fly and unproven!"
> 
> That being said, I'm constantly tweaking flies and coming up with new patterns. If you look in my fly boxes, about 60% of what I carry with me are new flies I'm trying out. In other words, I've caught enough fish to carry me into several lifetimes. So if I use a known proven fly (by me) to see if they will eat and catch one or several fish on it, then I'll swap it out to a fly I'm trying to see if it will work or not. And just because that fly wouldn't work that day, doesn't mean it would work if conditions changed or different species will eat it. But I have a 5 gallon bucket worth of flies that I've ruled out and are total flops. Anyone can come grab handfuls of them for free if they want.
> 
> *Here's the point.* We love to see you guys art work. But respect the guy who decides to go out, buy the materials for that fly, then takes the time to tie it up and invest the money and time to go try it. Sure, we know that it all doesn't hinge on that one fly, but it is incorporated into the total process. So at least let them know "this is what I tied, cause.... A.) It works.... or B.) Thought it looked good tho I've never tried it.
> 
> *Don't just say.... * "This one is good for redfish" when you are not certain about that fact. Instead, say more in the lines of.... "_This one "might" be good for redfish, but haven't tried it myself yet._" It can also be something a buddy showed you or you saw it on a mag, show or on the net. If so, be honest about that fact, let them know on your picture post and point out it's second hand info. That is a more honest approach and let's the bizzions of viewers out there know if it works "for sure or not sure" or it's just an experimental fly, if they want to take a chance and try it out for themselves. Be a little more descriptive of what you are (or will) be using it for. Maybe comment on materials used, etc.
> 
> I know a fly shop owner who also ties flies, has thousands of flies for sale in that shop and hardly no two are alike. When asked, his comments are.... "_it'll work! They all work!_" That statement misleads SO many people! What I say to that is "_*NO! * They *all* don't work! Maybe some, but not *all!*"
> _
> So don't be afraid to post those flies, even if they look like *alien food!* Ha! Just KIdding! LOL Naw anyways... post them up!  They too are art, but let us know and don't be bashful to say that you are new to fly tying and looking for comments or suggestions. Also guys and gals, don't be afraid to comment on a particular fly you see, like... "_I've tried that fly before but the orange ice chenille works better and is called a redfish candy,_" or something like that.
> 
> So basically, use this thread not only to post flies, but to "*talk shop*" about them.
> 
> Ok, cool then? Hey ya'll, are we good on that subject??
> 
> 
> Ted Haas


Minus the 8 paragraphs and small novel I have thought the same thing lol. I see some flies and think to myself, those would stand 0 chance on the fish I cast to. On the flip side I would like to cast at some of these fish that will eat anything, it would be a nice change of pace. No disrespect toward anybody, I like seeing the artsy type flies and crazy creations.


----------



## el9surf

Maybe we should start a seperate thread with " battle tested flies" and list the species caught . 

We can keep the "what's everyone been tying" thread to inspire the creative proces. I have taken ideas off this thread, so even the imaginative stuff has its place.


----------



## Backwater

Sure EL, nobody's not saying posting of artsy or creative flies are prohibited. I'm just saying if you are posting flies, state what you've caught fish on them and they work for whatever kind of fish, OR, this is something that popped outta my head and onto the vise and looking for comments or think you are going to try it for X,Y,Z fish. Also if you catch fish on it, update your fly post.

Like I said, bring on the cognitive concoctions and alien food and tell us what you got there. Otherwise, the preferred fly that most people are looking for is flies that actually catch fish, and of course, stated as such. Also, did you design it, or you've seen it on the net or a buddy showed you and you put your own spin on it, but haven't tried it out yet. So it's ok to take credit, but also give credit when it's due.

This by far allows us all to have fun with it, but also helps out others (and not misleads them).

Ted


----------



## Vertigo

Yep, there's some beautiful photography in this thread, but in my experience catching fish is more dependent on being in the right place at the right time and putting a fly or lure in front of a fish that's hungry. Pretty flies that won't cast are useless, fancy flies that don't work any better than a basic clouser are a waste of time. Here's one that casts very well and has caught redfish, snook, and jack in the past week.


----------



## sjrobin

Can we see the other side of this stick of dynamite?


----------



## Vertigo

sjrobin said:


> Can we see the other side of this stick of dynamite?




















I caught a 5# jack on this one yesterday. It was a very good fight until I wore him down. 5# is a lot of fight in a jack. He did manage to take a chip out of the fly, but I still caught two rat reds on it afterward. My next iterations of this fly have about twice the amount of lead so that they'll run deeper when worked at a faster speed.


----------



## KnotHome

LowHydrogen said:


>



I'm loving this! I can think of a couple, but is there a particular application you like it for?


----------



## hurricane bubba

Vertigo said:


> Yep, there's some beautiful photography in this thread, but in my experience catching fish is more dependent on being in the right place at the right time and putting a fly or lure in front of a fish that's hungry. Pretty flies that won't cast are useless, fancy flies that don't work any better than a basic clouser are a waste of time. Here's one that casts very well and has caught redfish, snook, and jack in the past week.


Recipe?


----------



## LowHydrogen

KnotHome said:


> I'm loving this! I can think of a couple, but is there a particular application you like it for?


Redfish, in darker water.
I'm not that great at spinning hair but I tie with some older fellas that are really good. Here's the link to a video on how to tie it. I used bead chain eyes instead of the heavy barbells, because the first ones I tied were hell to cast. It's already somewhat bulky, and the heavier eyes just made casting it worse.


----------



## sjrobin

Nice job. Thanks for sharing. I thought that was lead wire. Do you bend the hook a little also?


----------



## Backwater

A little *Bling Bling!*

Vertigo got me motivated to posting a couple of spoons I designed as some secret weapons to use during the Salty Fly 2016. What got me started on it was el9surf's "Trash Fly" thread, which we never completed. I actually cut the bottom off of a plastic soda bottle (since it had a nice rounded con-caving to them) and then shaped them with sissors. The hook is a size-#2 Dai-Riki 930 Stainless Steel. I built up some short crossbar support on the shank using 50lb mono (t-bone style) and used a small amount 2 part epoxy to set it. Then a thin coat of epoxy to strengthen the rest of the spoon and added the glitter while it was still wet and before it set and let that kick/set up. Then a thin coat over the glitter to finish it.

They are not light weight as far as spoon flies go, but then again, that's not what I was looking for anyways. The purpose was to be big and heavy, which I was using to dredge some deep dark water with a sinking line in search of some deep water reds. 9-10wt flies for sure. I was doing a variety of things looking for the right combination to find big reds where there were none to be found during our pre-fish hunt. Too many flies, too little time to try them all.

Notice the thick finish inside to add weight (but all was not epoxy). They had a nice, aggressive wobble action to them using a loop knot with 15lb tippet and a 20lb fluoro bite leader. This 1st one is made using a *caramel gold* (or a.k.a. "new penny") fine glitter and of course, the other one is using a larger *dark copper* glitter (which was so large, it was hard to get it to lay down smoothly under the epoxy finish, but the finished spoon swam well regardless.



I never had a chance at that time and since then to really get some good scouting with them for experimentation purposes. But I'm sure I'll get some time to try them again under different conditions. I report if I do any good with them or not.

Funny thing tho, of all things, look what I came up with (in my buddy's boat) on one of the cold mornings using the caramel gold spoon. Notice the close-up! 



Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater

Ok, so I'm in the "Dollar Tree" with my wife since she had to run in and grab something she knew they had. Anyways, I'm toolin thru one of the isles and I find this! I say to myself, "Hey, I got something I can try with this and it's only a dolla!" Ha! Right? 










Hollow tubes of colored, somewhat soft foam! I held the green ones and thought..... "Hummm, I could make something with this!  Of course the look on the teller's face is always priceless when a guy is holding something like that! 


A little fuzz, lipstick, glue and polish and......

BHAM!!! 



Ok so I haven't tried it yet. But it's similar to a snook and trout popper I use in my fly arsenal.

Hey, too many of these things come in a pak. So don't go running out to buy them. If you want to try one, PM me and I'll mail you one for free that you can make about a dozen popper head bodies out of.

Part of the fun with fly tying is experimenting with different materials. But be careful. You'll wonder why you collected so much junk! Ha! 

Have fun!

Ted Haas


----------



## Vertigo

hurricane bubba said:


> Recipe?


I make my spoon flies with a few different recipes. The most simple is to use mylar wrapping paper, fold, cut into spoon shape, tied to a hook and then lightly coated with epoxy or GO2 or UV resin. These flies are quick to make and inexpensive but don't usually last longer than the first fish caught. They also tend to be smaller that I like and have less fish-attracting action.

The fly in the photo is made using Solarex UV resin in a mold made of polymer oven-bake molding clay. It takes about 20 minutes to make a fly by this method, which is a little too long for best economy. OTOH, the flies made this way usually last until they're lost, they can be quite large and still cast very well, they have excellent action, and it's easy to make them in different colors.

Make the mold by carving or copying a spoon shape you like and then pressing it into the molding clay. Bake at 300 for 10 minutes. When the mold has cured, wax the inside with a good paste wax. I also make my molds two part for easier release, but that's not entirely necessary. Brush in a coat of Solarex UV resin. The thick fly resin hardens fastest but the UV Epoxy resin is less expensive and ultimately yields the most durable results. Hit the resin with UV for about 10 seconds, then brush on the color you want. There are many coloring agents to choose from in the jewelry making aisle of your hobby shop. I use powders in pearl, day glo orange, chartruse, mylar paper in holographic gold, and fine glitter. All work nicely, but the mylar paper has to be carefully encapsulated or the fly will delaminate. Brush on and harden two or three more coats of resin, then carefully remove the spoon from the mold. I use a #1 hook for these flies, but the hook depends on the size fly you choose to make. A wire weed guard is optional, but the fly will have to be weighted with lead wire or else it will tend to run on the surface if worked at any speed. Tie and glue the spoon to the weighted hook, then coat the topside (mold side) of the spoon with a layer of resin to give it a little gloss. An eye can be added at this time if you choose. Here are a few examples. the two in the lower left are mylar paper, the two behind them are a wider, shorter fly that has best action running very slowly. (Photography is intentionally sketchy so as to avoid criticism.)


----------



## hurricane bubba

Vertigo said:


> I make my spoon flies with a few different recipes. The most simple is to use mylar wrapping paper, fold, cut into spoon shape, tied to a hook and then lightly coated with epoxy or GO2 or UV resin. These flies are quick to make and inexpensive but don't usually last longer than the first fish caught. They also tend to be smaller that I like and have less fish-attracting action.
> 
> The fly in the photo is made using Solarex UV resin in a mold made of polymer oven-bake molding clay. It takes about 20 minutes to make a fly by this method, which is a little too long for best economy. OTOH, the flies made this way usually last until they're lost, they can be quite large and still cast very well, they have excellent action, and it's easy to make them in different colors.
> 
> Make the mold by carving or copying a spoon shape you like and then pressing it into the molding clay. Bake at 300 for 10 minutes. When the mold has cured, wax the inside with a good paste wax. I also make my molds two part for easier release, but that's not entirely necessary. Brush in a coat of Solarex UV resin. The thick fly resin hardens fastest but the UV Epoxy resin is less expensive and ultimately yields the most durable results. Hit the resin with UV for about 10 seconds, then brush on the color you want. There are many coloring agents to choose from in the jewelry making aisle of your hobby shop. I use powders in pearl, day glo orange, chartruse, mylar paper in holographic gold, and fine glitter. All work nicely, but the mylar paper has to be carefully encapsulated or the fly will delaminate. Brush on and harden two or three more coats of resin, then carefully remove the spoon from the mold. I use a #1 hook for these flies, but the hook depends on the size fly you choose to make. A wire weed guard is optional, but the fly will have to be weighted with lead wire or else it will tend to run on the surface if worked at any speed. Tie and glue the spoon to the weighted hook, then coat the topside (mold side) of the spoon with a layer of resin to give it a little gloss. An eye can be added at this time if you choose. Here are a few examples. the two in the lower left are mylar paper, the two behind them are a wider, shorter fly that has best action running very slowly. (Photography is intentionally sketchy so as to avoid criticism.)


Many thanks....those all look killer!


----------



## Backwater

I have another spoon fly that I've been using for about 16 years that I will share sometime soon. It's unique and so far, I've yet to see anyone use that method. So I might publish it. But the ones above is something new I've been toying around with. You just gave me a good idea to solve one of my problems with it and make it easier to build. I'll try it and see how it works out.


----------



## sjrobin

Nice spoons Vertigo. Lots of detailed work.


----------



## rjackh90

Weedless legged redfish cracks lately.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rjack, damn good looking fly.


----------



## rjackh90

LowHydrogen said:


> Rjack, damn good looking fly.


Thank you sir. Nothing special to these crack flies.


----------



## Backwater

rjackh90 said:


> Thank you sir. Nothing special to these crack flies.


Like that vise! 

Yea I do the EP brush for those crack flies as well. I like the tarantula legs in the 1" brush. I also like adding those sili legs like you got. A buddy showed me (way more experienced than me) that long legs work great. I always tend to go shorter, but the long ones have an extra appeal to them. Just not fond of the chrome eyes tho.


----------



## Backwater

This is a new spin on a Crease Fly that I came up with.



It simulates a greenback sardine that get's destroyed by some kind of toothy fish. The tail just looks like a small amount of shredded flesh, blood and guts, once it's wet. the guts look great when wet. The fly still has the popper mouth of a crease fly, but I made the hole deep, so it spits water forward when you strip it.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Here is another spin on the spoon fly. Instead of a dumbbell or bead chain weight, I used lead tape (Zonker Tape) to form the body. From there, I spread some hardhead, sprinkled some glitter (spilled and distributed throughout my house), and coated in 5 Minute Z-poxy. The spoon pictured is double layered tape, so this one will get down fast. Tied on a custom hand-bent size 1 34007 hook.
Disclaimer: I have not fished this fly and it has not been tested for function or safety. But let's be realistic...this thing is gonna slay.


----------



## Jfack

Still new to fly tying, but heres a few of my latest. Never seem to have the exact material i want, but i think they came out decent.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Jfack said:


> Still new to fly tying, but heres a few of my latest. Never seem to have the exact material i want, but i think they came out decent.


Beginner? Had me fooled, those are some great looking ties.


----------



## Jfack

Whiskey Angler said:


> Beginner? Had me fooled, those are some great looking ties.


Thank you! And yes, both gurglers pictured are my first two ever, and that is my first time trying a crab fly. I've tied maybe 10 flies total so far lol.


----------



## crboggs

Jfack said:


> Thank you! And yes, both gurglers pictured are my first two ever, and that is my first time trying a crab fly. I've tied maybe 10 flies total so far lol.


You're off to a quick start!


----------



## RobA

Getting ready for dock lights this weekend.










The DT special works and it doesn't have to be fancy. I only tie them with eyes when I want to get a little deeper. They probably do nothing to entice the fish.


----------



## Backwater

Your right Rob, sometimes "less is more!" I like to refer to those flies as "nothing flies!"  

Makes a good fly to catch beach snook with (and other beach fish).


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Given I've been doing more freshwater fishing lately, I've been tying some zonkers. Been knocking the heck out of crappie and bass with these guys:


----------



## bryson

RobA said:


> Getting ready for dock lights this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DT special works and it doesn't have to be fancy. I only tie them with eyes when I want to get a little deeper. They probably do nothing to entice the fish.


What is the body material there? Synthetic? Looks good -- I would like to tie up some more sparse flies for dock light fishing.


----------



## RobA

bryson said:


> What is the body material there? Synthetic? Looks good -- I would like to tie up some more sparse flies for dock light fishing.


In these its a small amount of white SF flash blend as the tail and 2-3 wraps of an EP foxy brush in 1.5" 

I probably used more brush on these than I typically do. Also can tie them with two white feathers as the tail, and one feather palmered as the collar. Just as effective, but the synthetic is bomb proof. I honestly don't think the materials matter. 

Sometimes I wonder if the most effective docklight fly would be a single feather tied on a hook.


----------



## BK922

I've heard of guys just tying some strands of krystal flash on a small #3 or 4 hook and slamming snook on the lights. Me, I'm a fan of the DT special as tied by Steve Gibson


----------



## JakeOnFly

Here's a schoolie mahi fly I tied up for the summer. Not too bad for my first deceiver !


----------



## JakeOnFly

Here's a crab I whipped up for some skinny water bones, permit, and reds!


----------



## Jfack

I like that crab fly jake. 

Heres something i just tied up. Not a very photogenic fly, but it all lays down nice wet. Caught a little red on one last weekend so whipped up another.


----------



## Backwater

Decided to post this fly here on this fly board that I posted on JakeOnFly's post on the Fly Fishing forum about Mahi flies.

This is a fly that is a spin off of my "Greenie Fly" I call it the "Offshore Fly" since everything offshore nails it (i.e. Mahi, blackfin tuna, big tunnys, AJ's, kings, cudas, jacks, etc....)



In this one, I use an Owner 4/0 for the 6" version and a 3/0 for the 4" version. For the bent eye hook, I snell the bite leader to the fly so it tracks straight. I'll also use a straight eye hook if I want to throw loop knots in them.. I've varied them with clear, red and gold eyes.

The white body is a combination of Steve Farrar's Flash Blend in white, & Hairline Dubbing, Inc. Mega Baitfish Emulator pearl 5.5" Then light blue Ultra Hair and then finally light olive green Ultra Hair on top. Then I bar it. The belly is either white artic fox tail or finn raccoon tail in white.

When if get's wet, it looks like a juvi mackerel. They seem to kill it and I would use a minimum of a 10wt rod and I have been known to use a 12wt throwing the 6" version at big pelagics.

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater

Here are a few red head and white bodied mullet flies I use for snook and other species like trout, jacks and small poonettes.

This one is a "Big Eye Mullet."



This is a "Synthetic Mullet."


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Been away from the vise for a while, but I whipped up a few of these in my free time the past few days. I'll probably tie some tan/natural colored ones tonight. 

Tiemco 600sp in 1/0 and once again a pattern from Nick at 239flies. I think we share the same hatred for spinning deer hair..


----------



## Backwater

Caleb, that's a tarpon fly if I ever saw one!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Here's the first natural-ish colored one I spun up last night, I got a beautiful piece of tan arctic fox in the mail and it really helped round out the color scheme I had in mind. I have a soft spot for big tan buggy flies so I'll probably tie at least another half dozen like this


----------



## RobA

That megalolipop is one of my favorite flies. I've never tied them with zonker tails. The zonker might help it get down a little bit. 

It's not what they were designed for, but I use them on shallow grass flats as mullet imitations because they float high and push a lot of water. A good prospecting fly.


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Here's the first natural-ish colored one I spun up last night, I got a beautiful piece of tan arctic fox in the mail and it really helped round out the color scheme I had in mind. I have a soft spot for big tan buggy flies so I'll probably tie at least another half dozen like this



And there's another one! That's tarpon candy right there!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## crboggs

More simple poon flies...trying to fill the box...


----------



## kershelbarfield




----------



## Backwater

kershelbarfield said:


>


Looking like some pretty hot redfish candy! 




kershelbarfield said:


>


Ooo, deepwater bonefish food or some surf candy!

Great job on both!


----------



## kershelbarfield

Backwater said:


> Looking like some pretty hot redfish candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, deepwater bonefish food or some surf candy!
> 
> Great job on both!


Never got the chance to throw that bottom fly at bonefish but I like it in dock lights or as a redfish morsel.


----------



## Backwater

kershelbarfield said:


> Never got the chance to throw that bottom fly at bonefish but I like it in dock lights or as a redfish morsel.


Try a variation of that bonefish flies for redfish with about 3 or 4 tan or brown sharpie bars and tie in the legs about 3-4 times longer and see if they turn on to it. I'l also throw on a weed guard with those heavy eyes. It's very hard to find that tan ice chenille.

For the dock light snook, try another variation as well of that same fly. I've done good with and see if it works out for you. No flash whatsoever. Extend the orange antennas out 3 times longer. Add 2 more legs and put them on the opposite side of the hook. Make them twice as long. Replace the lead eyes for small antique brass colored bead chain (cheap pak at walmart or Home Depot and not black, silver or brass gold). Tie the eyes about 1/4 inch back from the eye of the hook. Tie in the legs behind the eyes. Wrap the chenille up to the eyes, figure 8 them and wrap up to the hook eye. Tie in your antennas at the head you make behind the eye or the hook. Whip finish. The fly should ride hook bend side down and legs underneath. The antennas should ridee back and out to the sides, up top, at a 45 degree angle up and out from each other. The whole fly will ride just under the surface of the water. Also, try it in white!


----------



## kershelbarfield

Backwater said:


> Try a variation of that bonefish flies for redfish with about 3 or 4 tan or brown sharpie bars and tie in the legs about 3-4 times longer and see if they turn on to it. I'l also throw on a weed guard with those heavy eyes. It's very hard to find that tan ice chenille.
> 
> For the dock light snook, try another variation as well of that same fly. I've done good with and see if it works out for you. No flash whatsoever. Extend the orange antennas out 3 times longer. Add 2 more legs and put them on the opposite side of the hook. Make them twice as long. Replace the lead eyes for small antique brass colored bead chain (cheap pak at walmart or Home Depot and not black, silver or brass gold). Tie the eyes about 1/4 inch back from the eye of the hook. Tie in the legs behind the eyes. Wrap the chenille up to the eyes, figure 8 them and wrap up to the hook eye. Tie in your antennas at the head you make behind the eye or the hook. Whip finish. The fly should ride hook bend side down and legs underneath. The antennas should ridee back and out to the sides, up top, at a 45 degree angle up and out from each other. The whole fly will ride just under the surface of the water. Also, try it in white!


Thats just a half inch tan tarantula ep brush with a peach cactus chenille hotspot at the bend of the hook(help prevent fouling of psuedo hair). Unfortunately i fish alot of sand bottom due to the ongoing grass massacre. Gotten lazy with the weed guards. I havent ever really messed with ice chenille, like you said not so common for sure. Thanks for the ideas though might just have to whip a few up.


----------



## Roger Douglas

I made a few spoon flies the other day. I used pre-cut material for the body. A link for pre-cut material can be found here, http://www.creativefeathers.com/details.cfm?id=357 Here is a link to some very good instructions for tying spoon flies, http://nwmangum.com/spoonfly/index.html. Using the UV clear goo really speed the process also. I will know soon how the goo holds up compared to epoxy.


----------



## Backwater

Hey guys and gals, below is a thread that we want you to post your absolute best Go-To workhorse flies! All need to participate on this thread! Not your prettiest flies, not new things you just came up with, but your BEST go to flies that have done the best for you and have caught the most fish with!

*YOUR BEST 3 FLIES!!!*

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/whats-your-3-best-flies.38791/#post-308333


----------



## Jfack

I screwed up on a crab fly by tying the eyes in on the wrong side and the neck, decided to make a shrimp body with cactus chenille and foxy brush over it. Kind of made it up, but i think it looks fishy. You guys think it'll work on snook/reds?


----------



## crboggs

Jfack said:


> I screwed up on a crab fly by tying the eyes in on the wrong side and the neck, decided to make a shrimp body with cactus chenille and foxy brush over it. Kind of made it up, but i think it looks fishy. You guys think it'll work on snook/reds?


I'd throw the heck out of that in the winter...like the natural colors.


----------



## LowHydrogen

crboggs said:


> More simple poon flies...trying to fill the box...



Very nice, I like those a lot. 

Do you ever use heavy mono/mason/fluoro on the shank? Reason I ask, I had issues with my rabbit strip trying to foul on my hook. A guy I tie with showed me a trick for preventing fouling when fishing rabbit strip flies. You tie in a piece of mono/fluoro...or whatever on the shank and then let it project past the bend by about half the length of the shaft then a quick dab or two of glue/cement to fix the leather side of the strip to the little stub of line. It increases the stiffness near the hook just enough to prevent fouling on the barb but not enough to affect the action of the fly. Just something to consider if you ever run into the same issue.

Anyway..... The flies look great.

Tight Lines


----------



## crboggs

LH,

They all have a small loop of 40# mono tied to the hook that the zonker rides on to keep it from fouling.

But your approach gives me a few ideas as well.

This is the latest big poon fly I tied...playing with natural colors...


----------



## LowHydrogen

I like it, but then again, I like anything with olive marabou.

I've been busy at work and have not had time to tie, but when I have tied, I've been in a Schminnow rut lately. 

The lighting in this office is less than ideal.


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


>


Nice vise Chris!


----------



## Jfack

Trying to get a few new ties to try out when I go to little gasparilla this weekend on some reds/snook. Any suggestions on these? Or some to add before this weekend? Also, the black one I'm not sure on. I've never used black/purple combo on reds, or even know if what I made is good looking lol. It will be scattered storms this weekend so I'm thinking the dark black and purple might work?


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Jfack said:


> Trying to get a few new ties to try out when I go to little gasparilla this weekend on some reds/snook. Any suggestions on these? Or some to add before this weekend? Also, the black one I'm not sure on. I've never used black/purple combo on reds, or even know if what I made is good looking lol. It will be scattered storms this weekend so I'm thinking the dark black and purple might work?


Black and purple is my go-to color for reds in the off color water here in upper TX. I often mix some bright green in with the dark color too.


----------



## Backwater

Jfack said:


>



Lookin good! Your 2 shrimp flies are great. The black -n- purple looks good too. I like the size and shape of your mullet. You can try doctoring up that mullet you have there with light brown or tan barring and give it that Glades minnow look to it. Could be good for way up in the mangrove creeks with that one.  Not sure what's going on with the eyes tho.

So try a variation of the same mullet pattern you have there and take the white or light color and bring it up to the eye of the hook as the belly. you can use gray, dark tan or light brown, black or chartreuse as other color variations for the back. Add some gold or silver crystal flash and get him mullet looking . Sometimes I'ff finish the head wraps with red thread. Snook will key in on that. Also, use the same size (1/4") in silver, red or yellow epoxy eyes.


----------



## Jfack

Backwater said:


> Lookin good! Your 2 shrimp flies are great. The black -n- purple looks good too. I like the size and shape of your mullet. You can try doctoring up that mullet you have there with light brown or tan barring and give it that Glades minnow look to it. Could be good for way up in the mangrove creeks with that one.  Not sure what's going on with the eyes tho.
> 
> So try a variation of the same mullet pattern you have there and take the white or light color and bring it up to the eye of the hook as the belly. you can use gray, dark tan or light brown, black or chartreuse as other color variations for the back. Add some gold or silver crystal flash and get him mullet looking . Sometimes I'ff finish the head wraps with red thread. Snook will key in on that. Also, use the same size (1/4") in silver, red or yellow epoxy eyes.


Sounds good! As always thanks for the advice. Yeah those eyes are crap. Came with my tying kit and I never got better eyes until yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Jfack said:


> Trying to get a few new ties to try out when I go to little gasparilla this weekend on some reds/snook. Any suggestions on these? Or some to add before this weekend? Also, the black one I'm not sure on. I've never used black/purple combo on reds, or even know if what I made is good looking lol. It will be scattered storms this weekend so I'm thinking the dark black and purple might work?


A black & purple #3/0 2H EP mullet fly was the go to for early morning tarpon off Boca & in Bull & Turtle bays but an olive over white or lighter is usually productive too. A black/purple chopped top triangular crab fly mimics back country mangrove crabs while pass crabs are more tobacco brownish for tarpon. The barred tail may work better with lead eyes like a Borski bonefish slider to get it down on the sand; but when they're feeding any or all should be fish candy.


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> Nice vise Chris!


Going rotary was a game changer, for sure.


----------



## Backwater

Ok boys and girls....

Thought I'd show you my new little toy that I am all giddy about. It's come from my spin off I've been using that is what I thought was a variation of a "crease fly." However, the look and action is so different, I'm not calling it a variation anymore. Notice the head is tapered more like a bait profile, than the choped off look of a crease fly. With a crease fly, when you pop it, it pulls under and you have to wait for it to pop back up before you can pop it again. With this thing, it spits water forward and rides up the spit to stay up on top of the water, sort of like a skidding across the top of the water. I need that since I have a situation where I need to do a fast 2 handed retrieve along structure, docks, seawalls and on top of bait schools to get a trigger reaction. I've been using it with a greenback sardine pattern and it works (even that Game Over fly I did up above. But the mullet pattern of the fly is what I needed for these dark water seawalls, docks and structure, where snook, jacks and other stuff wait for bait to hit those things and run on top along it. It's crazy cool for sure and to watch that instinct trigger stike is just insane to watch. I made this one with the exaggerated long tail to make the profile longer and give it more life.

I give you, the *Ted Haas' - Mullet Popsicle*!  Couldn't come up with a better name! Lol



Siver or gold glitter sheet foam from Walmart (98 cents each), this one uses Extra Select Craft Fur for the belly on the tail. Gray Chinese strung hackles for the back. About 6 ea. crystal flash (gold or silver to match the body) on each side. Notice the shape of the body when you are trimming the foam. Put a thread base down on the shank, then build up about 1/4" high of foam wrapped down standing on top of the hook shank. Superglue the glittler foam material to the foam wrapped shank. Let dry. It's a good idea to buy a small container of glitter, in case you mess up a spot. When dry, push a little piece of foam with some glue on it into the mouth hole, so it's plugged up just behind the hook shank. Paint the mouth hole as you see it with red fingernail polish or red sharpie. You can also use either one to outline the gill plate in red. I colored the back lightly with a black sharpie.

To finish, glue the epoxy eyes with some superglue or use what I like to use, which is some Liquid Fusion. Let it set for an hr or so. Then, completely cover the foam body, including the mouth with either Liquid Fusion (I'm using it lately for that to experiment how well it preforms for body coating), GO2 glue or liquid plasti. Spin on your vise and move the material around for 5 minutes until it sets. You can also use epoxy or UV resin for the same thing.

Fish it, strip it slow, or rip it across the surface and watch the fish explode on it! 

Have fun!


----------



## Backwater

trailblazerEXT said:


> A black & purple #3/0 2H EP mullet fly was the go to for early morning tarpon off Boca & in Bull & Turtle bays but an olive over white or lighter is usually productive too. A black/purple chopped top triangular crab fly mimics back country mangrove crabs while pass crabs are more tobacco brownish for tarpon. The barred tail may work better with lead eyes like a Borski bonefish slider to get it down on the sand; but when they're feeding any or all should be fish candy.


Good stuff!

Hey trailblazerEXT, where are you located?


----------



## Guest

Backwater said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Hey trailblazerEXT, where are you located?


Inland of Charlotte Harbor of about 1/2 an hour with the driveway trailer queen.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

Backwater said:


> Ok boys and girls....
> 
> Thought I'd show you my new little toy that I am all giddy about. It's come from my spin off I've been using that is what I thought was a variation of a "crease fly." However, the look and action is so different, I'm not calling it a variation anymore. Notice the head is tapered more like a bait profile, than the choped off look of a crease fly. With a crease fly, when you pop it, it pulls under and you have to wait for it to pop back up before you can pop it again. With this thing, it spits water forward and rides up the spit to stay up on top of the water, sort of like a skidding across the top of the water. I need that since I have a situation where I need to do a fast 2 handed retrieve along structure, docks, seawalls and on top of bait schools to get a trigger reaction. I've been using it with a greenback sardine pattern and it works (even that Game Over fly I did up above. But the mullet pattern of the fly is what I needed for these dark water seawalls, docks and structure, where snook, jacks and other stuff wait for bait to hit those things and run on top along it. It's crazy cool for sure and to watch that instinct trigger stike is just insane to watch. I made this one with the exaggerated long tail to make the profile longer and give it more life.
> 
> I give you, the *Ted Haas Mullet Slide Popper*!
> 
> 
> 
> Siver or gold glitter sheet foam from Walmart (98 cents each), this one uses Extra Select Craft Fur for the belly on the tail. Gray Chinese strung hackles for the back. About 6 ea. crystal flash (gold or silver to match the body) on each side. Notice the shape of the body when you are trimming the foam. Put a thread base down on the shank, then build up about 1/4" high of foam wrapped down standing on top of the hook shank. Superglue the glittler foam material to the foam wrapped shank. Let dry. It's a good idea to buy a small container of glitter, in case you mess up a spot. When dry, push a little piece of foam with some glue on it into the mouth hole, so it's plugged up just behind the hook shank. Paint the mouth hole as you see it with red fingernail polish or red sharpie. You can also use either one to outline the gill plate in red. I colored the back lightly with a black sharpie.
> 
> To finish, glue the epoxy eyes with some superglue or use what I like to use, which is some Liquid Fusion. Let it set for an hr or so. Then, completely cover the foam body, including the mouth with either Liquid Fusion (I'm using it lately for that to experiment how well it preforms for body coating), GO2 glue or liquid plasti. Spin on your vise and move the material around for 5 minutes until it sets. You can also use epoxy or UV resin for the same thing.
> 
> Fish it, strip it slow, or rip it across the surface and watch the fish explode on it!
> 
> Have fun!


Looks like I'll be tying some of those for surf trout action! Thanks, BW!


----------



## THTSARUMR

Here's a few I've been trying for some local shops.


----------



## Backwater

What size hooks are you tying those on?


----------



## CedarCreek

Been fooling around with fish masks lately. Their great for hiding unsightly tie downs and in this case a mylar enclosed rattle. Hope it fools a striper or two this week. Need a new pair of scissors too.


----------



## Backwater

CedarCreek said:


> Been fooling around with fish masks lately. Their great for hiding unsightly tie downs and in this case a mylar enclosed rattle. Hope it fools a striper or two this week. Need a new pair of scissors too.


The fly looks awesome! But keep tabs on the Fish Mask. I've never tied them up and tried them. But a buddy of my recently has and he says they cracked and broke on him. I'm assuming some good thick glue on the head will help to keep that from happening. You can also build up a head like that on your own with some think UV gel glue (like Loon, knot sense, etc.) and hit it with a UV light and keep adding and building up until you get the desired look. Sure the fish mask makes it easy (tho not cheap).

Anyway, good lookin striper fly and hope you do well. Report back on how you did with it.


----------



## CedarCreek

Backwater said:


> The fly looks awesome! But keep tabs on the Fish Mask. I've never tied them up and tried them. But a buddy of my recently has and he says they cracked and broke on him. I'm assuming some good thick glue on the head will help to keep that from happening. You can also build up a head like that on your own with some think UV gel glue (like Loon, knot sense, etc.) and hit it with a UV light and keep adding and building up until you get the desired look. Sure the fish mask makes it easy (tho not cheap).
> 
> Anyway, good lookin striper fly and hope you do well. Report back on how you did with it.




Thanks. I'll see how it holds up. I put a gob of 5 minute epoxy on the inside of the mask before i secure it to the hook. I used them on some of my Musky flies this past spring and although I didn't get any fish to the boat for a picture I had three hookups that knocked the eyes off and punctured the fish mask but the overall integrity was still looking good. We'll see how they hold up in the heat of the summer. Weather has been terrible in the Mid-Atlantic until just recently. I really need a day on the water...


----------



## Backwater

CedarCreek said:


> Thanks. I'll see how it holds up. I put a gob of 5 minute epoxy on the inside of the mask before i secure it to the hook. I used them on some of my Musky flies this past spring and although I didn't get any fish to the boat for a picture I had three hookups that knocked the eyes off and punctured the fish mask but the overall integrity was still looking good. We'll see how they hold up in the heat of the summer. Weather has been terrible in the Mid-Atlantic until just recently. I really need a day on the water...


5 min epoxy? That'll work!

Geeze I'd hate to see what a musky will do to a fly. Definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## LowTideFly

View media item 915View media item 916View media item 917View media item 914
Biscayne Bay crustaceans


----------



## Backwater

LowTideFly said:


> View media item 915View media item 916View media item 917View media item 914
> Biscayne Bay crustaceans


Hey your pics didn't work.


----------



## LowTideFly

Backwater said:


> Hey your pics didn't work.


Thanks, how about now?


----------



## Backwater

LowTideFly said:


> View media item 915View media item 916View media item 917View media item 914
> Biscayne Bay crustaceans


Dude, you're killin me with that shrimp porn!!! Daaamn! 

LOL


----------



## CedarCreek

Backwater said:


> The fly looks awesome! But keep tabs on the Fish Mask. I've never tied them up and tried them. But a buddy of my recently has and he says they cracked and broke on him. I'm assuming some good thick glue on the head will help to keep that from happening. You can also build up a head like that on your own with some think UV gel glue (like Loon, knot sense, etc.) and hit it with a UV light and keep adding and building up until you get the desired look. Sure the fish mask makes it easy (tho not cheap).
> 
> Anyway, good lookin striper fly and hope you do well. Report back on how you did with it. [/QUOTE
> 
> Not the target species but still nice validation of the fly. Guess I need to find some saltier water. BTW, the fish mask held up fine until i caught my plug rod on a back cast. I'll need another trip or two to draw any real conclusions.


----------



## Jfack

Just found this sf blend stuff, I like it. I think I should have tied it with less fiber. I want to tie small almost see through baitfish patterns. Anyone have any pics of patterns with sf? By the way I tried the fly tyers z-ment by zap and hate it. It smells and my fingers stuck to everything on the fly. Ripped out my lateral line. Ended up loon uv curing a little head to the eyes.


----------



## LowTideFly

I couple bugs for my box. Biscayne Bay candy.

View media item 945


----------



## LowHydrogen

Found some bass in the fire water retention pond, at work. Had some success with plastics and top water popper after a few rejections to Clouser/Seaducer/WB
so I decided to try and imitate the worms they were killing. 

This is the Juarez Worm (just what I call it) distant cousin to the San Juan worm.....

I will report back with results on what the Bass think. 


























LH


----------



## KnotHome

Jfack said:


> Just found this sf blend stuff, I like it. I think I should have tied it with less fiber. I want to tie small almost see through baitfish patterns.


I like it for clousers in surf. It just doesn't tear up!


----------



## bryson

Here's my first gurgler -- criticism welcomed! I think I might want to do a little more craft fur (or whatever else) for my next one, but I'm not sure. I guess it depends on if I'm going for a swimmy baitfish look or for a popping shrimp imitation.


----------



## THTSARUMR

bryson said:


> Here's my first gurgler -- criticism welcomed! I think I might want to do a little more craft fur (or whatever else) for my next one, but I'm not sure. I guess it depends on if I'm going for a swimmy baitfish look or for a popping shrimp imitation.



About as good as it gets right there.


----------



## bryson

THTSARUMR said:


> About as good as it gets right there.


Thanks! It was probably one of the easiest ties I've done -- not sure why I didn't try one earlier.

When you guys tie gurglers, do you tie differently for a shrimp vs. a baitfish, or do you not really care as long as it makes a little wake and some noise?


----------



## lemaymiami

Since I run a fair number of night trips each summer here's what I'm doing -the ones we used last night were all on Mustad 7766 2/0 hooks. Now if I could just get the tarpon to give us a break....... I have three rods now that are broken and need to go back to either Sage or TFO... 

The pattern is called the Night Fly and it's been my go to bug since the early eighties.....


----------



## THTSARUMR

bryson said:


> Thanks! It was probably one of the easiest ties I've done -- not sure why I didn't try one earlier.
> 
> When you guys tie gurglers, do you tie differently for a shrimp vs. a baitfish, or do you not really care as long as it makes a little wake and some noise?



I think it's more about action and color and size than matching the pattern to a specific type of bait.


----------



## RobA

bryson said:


> Thanks! It was probably one of the easiest ties I've done -- not sure why I didn't try one earlier.
> 
> When you guys tie gurglers, do you tie differently for a shrimp vs. a baitfish, or do you not really care as long as it makes a little wake and some noise?


I really only care about the gurgling action, and sometimes the color. I hate casting gurglers, so I'm always trying to work on a way to make the fly as slim and low profile as possible, while still getting the good popping action.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


>


So what are you using these color patterns for?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> So what are you using these color patterns for?


Backwater,
Specks and Reds (mostly Specks), have not used these in the part of FL I live in now, but electric chicken produced really well from Yankeetown N. through Lows bay blind casting the back sides of bars and cuts on falling tides, when the water wasn't too dark. The grey shad color addition was to darken the back a bit more without getting too dark. I'll report back how they do in Apalach/St. Joe/Panama area when I get back home and actually get to fish (hopefully the end of next month). Thankfully this stint in the rust belt has about run its course.


----------



## THTSARUMR

Here's a few patterns going out for orders this weekend.


----------



## THTSARUMR

Another order going out.


----------



## WillW

THTSARUMR said:


> Another order going out.


Good one


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater,
I think you may have got this thread crossed up with the "3 Best Flies"
I do the same thing, very similar pics/discussion.

THTSARUMR,
What is the body made of on this one? Looks a little more coarse than regular craft fur, but finer than EP fiber. I know you tie for profit, so if it's proprietary info, I understand. I like that fly!


----------



## THTSARUMR

Backwater said:


> Dude, they all look awesome!
> 
> But let's just keep this thread to your *3 absolute Best Go-To Flies!*
> 
> Ok Will, Mike and some of you others, lets see the pics! Remember, this is not for me (I can fill 5 gallon buckets with flies, Ha!), but this is for the guys and gals just getting started and want to be productive and also for the peeps that need something else that's good to show those fish that are turning up their nose at their normal go-to stuff and who are looking for something different or going back to that old classic standard!



I thought this was the "What's Everyone Been Tying" thread. I think you got the two threads mixed up. No worries though. Thanks for the compliment. 

@LowHydrogen 

It's tied out of Faux Fur. I think has more movement than craft fur. Deadly pattern here in the marsh.


----------



## LowHydrogen

THTSARUMR said:


> I thought this was the "What's Everyone Been Tying" thread. I think you got the two threads mixed up. No worries though. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> @LowHydrogen
> 
> It's tied out of Faux Fur. I think has more movement than craft fur. Deadly pattern here in the marsh.


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Backwater

Oh crap! My bad!!!  LOL


----------



## bryson

A few crabs I tied up since my more subtle ones seem to go unnoticed in our less-than-clear water...

Had an eat the other day on the fly with the legs, but didn't seal the deal. All the grass makes it hard to keep a tight line (or some similar excuse). Inspiration for the hackle claws and gold body is from a local pattern called the Copperhead Crab, by Mike Benson.


----------



## mightyrime

tying bunker and crab flies these days....


and I am new here how do i post an image?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Welcome!

Ok first you'll need to collect the following

1 oz of Mandrake root (fresh)
1/4 oz Unicorn scrotum (dried and finely ground)
1 dram of virgins blood (if virgin quest is in Tampa on Dale Mabry put wallet in front pocket prior to journey)
1 pinch of Myrrh (blessed or not [it matters not])

Only Kidding, check this thread out by @yobata he did a pretty thorough job.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/posting-photos.39740/

Look fwd to seeing the crab patterns!


----------



## THTSARUMR

Another 2 dozen off to slay some dragons. These were a special request for someone wanting 6" flies to throw at Reds in deep dark waters. 



MARSH MEAT


SNIGGLE SNAGGLES




FLATS CREATURE


----------



## Dustin Pack




----------



## THTSARUMR

Swett looking flies. I really like the black crab.


----------



## Nway93

The redfish here in jax have been keying in on the tiny shrimp that are everywhere in the marsh. Normally something like the 239 flies marsh critter gets ate but I had been getting plenty of refusals. A buddy of mine had been getting lots of eats on a tan ep bahamas shrimp which is very similar but its on a #8 hook with very little flash and most of the fish came unglued. We tied a variation on #6 daichi 2546's and for slot sized fish it worked great.



That was until we found a school of giants all 10-15lbs over the past 3 mornings we've fed 6 fish out of this school with the same fly but again the gap is to small and we either lost the fish when the rod loaded up or they hit the reel. Anyway I tied a few on #4 owner flyliners, bigger gap same profile and stupid sticky. I think it'll do the trick, just have to wait for the next set of morning lows to find out.


Hook: Owner flyliner #4
Weight: Med Beadchain
Tail: Hot orange finn ****
Body: Tan EP wooly critter brush
Wing: Pair of rubber legs doubled over and pseudo hair


----------



## CrappieFisherman

My first attempt at a squid imitation...


----------



## siouxsioux

For a smallmouth swap.


----------



## THTSARUMR

A special order of Southern Drawl Gulp Shrimp for the boys down at Southern Drawl Outfitters of Hilton Head


----------



## LowHydrogen

Electric Chicken works on Yankee fish too....


----------



## LowHydrogen

Been tying these too, does that count?


----------



## salt_fly

lemaymiami said:


> Since I run a fair number of night trips each summer here's what I'm doing -the ones we used last night were all on Mustad 7766 2/0 hooks. Now if I could just get the tarpon to give us a break....... I have three rods now that are broken and need to go back to either Sage or TFO...
> 
> The pattern is called the Night Fly and it's been my go to bug since the early eighties.....


Great album by Donald Fagan called "The Nightfly". Hope he doesn't sue you....


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


>


Almost looks like a shell cracker, but is that a pumpkin seed?


----------



## siouxsioux

Classic(ish) steelhead fly.. why post this shit here? Boatless fishing from the bank makes you do strange things.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> Almost looks like a shell cracker, but is that a pumpkin seed?


Hybrid Bluegill


----------



## CedarCreek

Backwater said:


> Almost looks like a shell cracker, but is that a pumpkin seed?


Looks like a bluegill x green sunfish hybrid. Very aggressive and fast growing.


----------



## Backwater

siouxsioux said:


> Classic(ish) steelhead fly.. why post this shit here? Boatless fishing from the bank makes you do strange things.


Funny thing is, there's a lot of saltwater fish that will eat that fly! Has a nice shrimpy look. Then again, that's what tricks the steelies anyways!


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> Hybrid Bluegill


Pumpkin seed!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Messing around with the CK Baitfish:


----------



## THTSARUMR




----------



## Backwater

You ever thought of just using lead wraps as your forward weight instead of using bead chain or lead dumbbell eyes? Then you can just wrap your chenille over it and have a more natural looking shrimp. Sort of pointless having 2 sets of eyes. 

Nice looking flies tho!


----------



## KnotHome

THTSARUMR said:


>



I tie something very similar, but put beads on the ends of my weed guard, and make them longer, at a lower angle. It's a nice way to kill 2 birds with 1 stone. I like the dumbbells or bead chain near the eye of the hook because it makes for a drop that looks more like retreating to me.


----------



## THTSARUMR

Backwater said:


> You ever thought of just using lead wraps as your forward weight instead of using bead chain or lead dumbbell eyes? Then you can just wrap your chenille over it and have a more natural looking shrimp. Sort of pointless having 2 sets of eyes.



I have but I like these to ride hook point up. I guess the same effect could be had by laying two strips of lead wire along the length of the shank and then covering it in thread wraps before adding other materials. I don't think the eyes of the fly catches the eye of the fish as much as it does yours or mine. Thanks for always adding insight to this thread Ted.


----------



## lemaymiami

When you want a leaded fly to work upright - it's easy as can be (provided you can find a source of square lead wire).... I prefer .040 square lead wire - then cut it in pieces, roughly half an inch long for a 1/0 Mustad 34007 hook (longer or shorter, depending on hook size....). Even using good quality nippers to cut your wire you'll end up with pinched ends - orient them properly and your tying thread tapers each end of the wire - and that's your first step tying in the wire section on the bottom of the hook (hook is actually reversed in the vise so that you're tying the wire in on the "top" of the hook first, then re-setting it hook point up before continuing (unless you have one of those very handy rotating vises...).

These three flies look almost identical - but one of them is heavily leaded -bet you can't see which one it is....


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


>


Can't tell Bob! Really nice looking flies!! Can't you just use lead wire wraps?


----------



## Backwater

THTSARUMR said:


> I have but I like these to ride hook point up. I guess the same effect could be had by laying two strips of lead wire along the length of the shank and then covering it in thread wraps before adding other materials. I don't think the eyes of the fly catches the eye of the fish as much as it does yours or mine. Thanks for always adding insight to this thread Ted.


I'm talking about tightly wrapping the wire, like thread. You can even go back over it again for extra weight. I hit the lead wraps with some superglue and "X" wrap it while the glue is still wet and then tightly wrap back over it several times, like laying down a good thread base on the shank of the hook. The fly will ride hook point side up.

I've tested flies with or without eyes on the same feeding fish, many times and have found that fish key in on eyes and you end up getting more eats.

Ted


----------



## lemaymiami

What I like about not wrapping lead around the shank of the hook is that with it on just one side (the bottom) you get a pronounced keel effect.... which does make a difference in how the fly swims when you strip or just twitch it along...


----------



## Jfack

Heres a few recent ties.


----------



## THTSARUMR

Good looking Flies!


----------



## millerrep

Working good in the small bait schools.


----------



## Backwater

Jfack said:


>


Jason, your killin it!!!  You're really coming along. Those are some really good lookin flies!!


----------



## Jfack

THTSARUMR said:


> Good looking Flies!





Backwater said:


> Jason, your killin it!!!  You're really coming along. Those are some really good lookin flies!!


Thanks!


----------



## bjtripp83

couple months ago got a vise to learn tying. had an idea for a fiddfler fly for a reliable flat for tails here in beaufort. the crabs have yellow and white claws. some also have a purplish tinge at the center top of the shell
View attachment 1353


found some other flats where the crabs have more orangish and brown claws. wanted to make something that could imitate the color of the local claws. 

went through about 10 iterations before i started to get something. after getting the right look, i had to play with different weighting methods to keep it upright all the time. then worked on legs that wouldn't get stuck in thick grass. then worked on the weed guard/claw to find something that wouldn't hang up. 
View attachment 1354


finally got to this one that does everything i want. weight throws great on a 5 and 6 wt, havent tried on 8. always falls in the water upright b/c foam claw floats and shank is wire wrapped. sinks quick enough and sheds thick grass well. natural sideways movement against the direction the claw opens. same form regardless of the side the fish is on.
View attachment 1355


been on this flat throwing at tails all summer during spring tides. tried prob 5 or 6 flies but never had one eat. Ive been able to throw my crab at three tails. all week before last, late in the evening close to sunset, and in 18 -24 inches of water and thick spartina. still couldnt get them to see it. gonna keep trying it, hopefully in brighter conditions, to see if it will work. will update. got a name in mind but i feel like i cant name a fly unless i know that it works, so we'll see...
View attachment 1356


----------



## mightyrime

View attachment 1361
View attachment 1362
lets see if i can get a photo up this time... striped bass lady crabs... and a big bunker fly
View attachment 1361


----------



## mightyrime

and a few mores... some big flats shrimps.. easy pattern of craft fur and EP foxy brush... and some smallmouth flies... red and white seaducer is a big smallie crusher
View attachment 1363
View attachment 1364


----------



## THTSARUMR

bjtripp83 said:


> couple months ago got a vise to learn tying. had an idea for a fiddfler fly for a reliable flat for tails here in beaufort. the crabs have yellow and white claws. some also have a purplish tinge at the center top of the shell
> View attachment 1353
> 
> 
> found some other flats where the crabs have more orangish and brown claws. wanted to make something that could imitate the color of the local claws.
> 
> went through about 10 iterations before i started to get something. after getting the right look, i had to play with different weighting methods to keep it upright all the time. then worked on legs that wouldn't get stuck in thick grass. then worked on the weed guard/claw to find something that wouldn't hang up.
> View attachment 1354
> 
> 
> finally got to this one that does everything i want. weight throws great on a 5 and 6 wt, havent tried on 8. always falls in the water upright b/c foam claw floats and shank is wire wrapped. sinks quick enough and sheds thick grass well. natural sideways movement against the direction the claw opens. same form regardless of the side the fish is on.
> View attachment 1355
> 
> 
> been on this flat throwing at tails all summer during spring tides. tried prob 5 or 6 flies but never had one eat. Ive been able to throw my crab at three tails. all week before last, late in the evening close to sunset, and in 18 -24 inches of water and thick spartina. still couldnt get them to see it. gonna keep trying it, hopefully in brighter conditions, to see if it will work. will update. got a name in mind but i feel like i cant name a fly unless i know that it works, so we'll see...
> View attachment 1356



I'm in Beaufort as well. Let me know if you wanna stalk a flat some time.


----------



## Backwater

bjtripp83 said:


> View attachment 1354


I'd suggest using ultra chenille or micro chenille for the legs, buying them in *olive* to match your crab color. You could tie a half hitch in each leg as a knuckle before you tie the legs in, then the tips of the legs are facing downward.

http://www.basspro.com/Ultra-Chenille/product/32575/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

Ok, so I'm diggin the body. To get that fiddler crab effect to the body, where you have the main crab body color, then a purple spot with a white ring adound it, first tie your body in like you have it. work your thread back to the center of the crab body. Then on top of the shell, stack a tuff of white yarn (or whatever material in white that you are using), brush it out so it will flair out and bind it down tight and help it to flair out with your fingers or a small brush. Then get some purple yarn, take a small tuff of it, brush it out and nestle it into the center of the white flaired clump of white. Bind down the purple into the center of the white material with your thread. Then work the thread out to you get to the eye of the hook and whip finish it. Brush it all out with an old toothbrush or wire or small wire brush. Next, trim it all out to the shape and size or the fiddler crab's shell back.

In this example, our fiddler crabs are a rusty color, but still has the purple spot with the white ring around it. Here I'm using dyed deer body hair, which I stack, not spin. But you can use the yarn or synthetic material. It just doesn't flair well, but it sinks better than deer body hair (which tend to float more). The female crabs don't have the white claws, so in this case, this crab is a female. I'm also using thin grizzle hackles as my legs and in this case, only out to the side. As you may already found, fiddlers craw and swim sideways, hence the reason this crab is swimming sideways. This one is also weighted with plain lead dumbbell eyes.



Finally, at the eye of the hook (and you can use a longer shank hook for this effect), tie in 1 yellow and 1 white (or both white) thin hackle feather tip, spread like you have your claws there to mimic the claws. You are basically tying them at the eye of the hook with white thread. I like to place my claw placement off to one side instead of straight across their back. They mainly hold the "claw" over their eyes, if that are no using it to wave the ladies in or to show how tough they are! Lol


----------



## bjtripp83

Ted, thanks for the chenille recommendation, ill check it out. was working w/ materials local shop had, which was limited, interested to get into more. you can see from my earlier versions, i tried tying mono legs in w/ knuckles; got too complicated so i just went w/ the feather stuff. hopefully chenille will be best. 

you can also see i started trying to put the claw to the side. got away when i figured that i would be presenting the crab backwards half the time based on the direction the fish was facing. backwards might be unnatural and harder to see. hoping that keeping claw on top will be natural enough, easy to see from all angles in thick grass; bonus that its an additional weed guard and floats the crab upright really well.




Backwater said:


> I'd suggest using ultra chenille or micro chenille for the legs, buying them in *olive* to match your crab color. You could tie a half hitch in each leg as a knuckle before you tie the legs in, then the tips of the legs are facing downward.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Ultra-Chenille/product/32575/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions
> 
> Ok, so I'm diggin the body. To get that fiddler crab effect to the body, where you have the main crab body color, then a purple spot with a white ring adound it, first tie your body in like you have it. work your thread back to the center of the crab body. Then on top of the shell, stack a tuff of white yarn (or whatever material in white that you are using), brush it out so it will flair out and bind it down tight and help it to flair out with your fingers or a small brush. Then get some purple yarn, take a small tuff of it, brush it out and nestle it into the center of the white flaired clump of white. Bind down the purple into the center of the white material with your thread. Then work the thread out to you get to the eye of the hook and whip finish it. Brush it all out with an old toothbrush or wire or small wire brush. Next, trim it all out to the shape and size or the fiddler crab's shell back.
> 
> In this example, our fiddler crabs are a rusty color, but still has the purple spot with the white ring around it. Here I'm using dyed deer body hair, which I stack, not spin. But you can use the yarn or synthetic material. It just doesn't flair well, but it sinks better than deer body hair (which tend to float more). The female crabs don't have the white claws, so in this case, this crab is a female. I'm also using thin grizzle hackles as my legs and in this case, only out to the side. As you may already found, fiddlers craw and swim sideways, hence the reason this crab is swimming sideways. This one is also weighted with plain lead dumbbell eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, at the eye of the hook (and you can use a longer shank hook for this effect), tie in 1 yellow and 1 white (or both white) thin hackle feather tip, spread like you have your claws there to mimic the claws. You are basically tying them at the eye of the hook with white thread. I like to place my claw placement off to one side instead of straight across their back. They mainly hold the "claw" over their eyes, if that are no using it to wave the ladies in or to show how tough they are! Lol


----------



## bjtripp83

sent you a conversation thing




THTSARUMR said:


> I'm in Beaufort as well. Let me know if you wanna stalk a flat some time.


----------



## THTSARUMR

bjtripp83 said:


> sent you a conversation thing



Sent you one back.


----------



## el9surf

bjtripp83 said:


> couple months ago got a vise to learn tying. had an idea for a fiddfler fly for a reliable flat for tails here in beaufort. the crabs have yellow and white claws. some also have a purplish tinge at the center top of the shell
> View attachment 1353
> 
> 
> found some other flats where the crabs have more orangish and brown claws. wanted to make something that could imitate the color of the local claws.
> 
> went through about 10 iterations before i started to get something. after getting the right look, i had to play with different weighting methods to keep it upright all the time. then worked on legs that wouldn't get stuck in thick grass. then worked on the weed guard/claw to find something that wouldn't hang up.
> View attachment 1354
> 
> 
> finally got to this one that does everything i want. weight throws great on a 5 and 6 wt, havent tried on 8. always falls in the water upright b/c foam claw floats and shank is wire wrapped. sinks quick enough and sheds thick grass well. natural sideways movement against the direction the claw opens. same form regardless of the side the fish is on.
> View attachment 1355
> 
> 
> been on this flat throwing at tails all summer during spring tides. tried prob 5 or 6 flies but never had one eat. Ive been able to throw my crab at three tails. all week before last, late in the evening close to sunset, and in 18 -24 inches of water and thick spartina. still couldnt get them to see it. gonna keep trying it, hopefully in brighter conditions, to see if it will work. will update. got a name in mind but i feel like i cant name a fly unless i know that it works, so we'll see...
> View attachment 1356


How clear is the water? They might not be seeing the colors depending on water clarity. On the fish that are tailing are you getting the fly in their face? Sometimes tailing fish can be tough because they are so focused on digging they don't see the fly unless it is right between their eyes. Small window for success with those fish sometimes.


----------



## el9surf




----------



## bjtripp83

yea it gets down quick enough, water is not super clear, i think in the evening and thick grass here its just gonna take a little more body on a fly and some more intense colors. fine excuse to make a variation on the fly. as it is, still hoping to try it in the morning/brighter conditions. agree 100% that the window is just small sometimes. especially when one is standing on his head and the tail is rotating 360 degrees, impossible to guarantee your cast will put the fly in the field of vision.

on a similar note, yesterday went out w/ RUMR at his invitation. great to meet a friendly and cool dude off here. took us straight to a promising flat--best thing easily walkable and floods well below flood tide level--not so easy to find in the lowcountry. really appreciate that, got about 3 hours of wading in. flat is also not so thick w/ spartina, lots of glasswort. 

View attachment 1451

he's been out there plenty before and hooked up. we both saw some tails though we didnt connect. another guy with us did but got broke off. fiddlers on this flat had the purple and white, looked eerily close to the fly Ted posted. I got a hold of one for pic, unfortunately plumage not so developed, but you can imagine. 
View attachment 1452

anyway, RUMR says flies like the ones he ties--bigger and more visually striking--have been working, so im gonna pick up a couple of his from local store and give a try on another flat tonight. will report back.



el9surf said:


> How clear is the water? They might not be seeing the colors depending on water clarity. On the fish that are tailing are you getting the fly in their face? Sometimes tailing fish can be tough because they are so focused on digging they don't see the fly unless it is right between their eyes. Small window for success with those fish sometimes.


----------



## el9surf

bjtripp83 said:


> yea it gets down quick enough, water is not super clear, i think in the evening and thick grass here its just gonna take a little more body on a fly and some more intense colors. fine excuse to make a variation on the fly. as it is, still hoping to try it in the morning/brighter conditions. agree 100% that the window is just small sometimes. especially when one is standing on his head and the tail is rotating 360 degrees, impossible to guarantee your cast will put the fly in the field of vision.
> 
> on a similar note, yesterday went out w/ RUMR at his invitation. great to meet a friendly and cool dude off here. took us straight to a promising flat--best thing easily walkable and floods well below flood tide level--not so easy to find in the lowcountry. really appreciate that, got about 3 hours of wading in. flat is also not so thick w/ spartina, lots of glasswort.
> 
> View attachment 1451
> 
> he's been out there plenty before and hooked up. we both saw some tails though we didnt connect. another guy with us did but got broke off. fiddlers on this flat had the purple and white, looked eerily close to the fly Ted posted. I got a hold of one for pic, unfortunately plumage not so developed, but you can imagine.
> View attachment 1452
> 
> anyway, RUMR says flies like the ones he ties--bigger and more visually striking--have been working, so im gonna pick up a couple of his from local store and give a try on another flat tonight. will report back.


Sent you a pm


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Decided to try a maribu streamer...and quickly had the largemouth destroy it. So, I'm tying more 

Pretty simple pattern, with just a gold wrap for the body, some lead wire to get the fly just under the surface, olive maribu wrapped around the head of the fly like hackle, and some flash above and below...because every fly needs flash 










When dry, the fly is crazy bushy, but it really pulses under water. Best part is that it is really lightweight, and slicks down nice when it is pulled out of the water:










Going to tie a few in white to see how they do as well.


----------



## Backwater

el9surf said:


> Sent you a pm


Btw, a weedless copper, purple or blue gliter weedless spoon fly will get their attention in the grass like you have there, when they are keying in on fiddler crabs. And with that said, as a twist on things, here's a fiddler crab spoon I do (bottom spoon fly). It get's them ALL messed up! Ha!


----------



## Backwater

CrappieFisherman said:


> .because every fly needs flash


Very nice and looks like a good bass fly. But one thing to note..... Not every fly needs flash. 
_
"Sometimes flash works better to catch the eye of a fly fisherman, than it does catching the eye of a fish. " 

Ted Haas_


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Backwater said:


> Very nice and looks like a good bass fly. But one thing to note..... Not every fly needs flash.
> _
> "Sometimes flash works better to catch the eye of a fly fisherman, than it does catching the eye of a fish. "
> 
> Ted Haas_


What? There is never enough flash! Lol.

BTW, with your crabby spoon flies, do you find they twist up the leader?


----------



## Backwater

CrappieFisherman said:


> What? There is never enough flash! Lol.
> 
> BTW, with your crabby spoon flies, do you find they twist up the leader?


Those I use with straight 12 to 15lb fluorocarbon tippet. The spoons I make don't spin, just wobbles fast back and forth and almost looks like it spins like a spinner bait. It's almost completely weedless without the weed guard.


----------



## siouxsioux

2/0


----------



## bourbon

Backwater said:


> Btw, a weedless copper, purple or blue gliter weedless spoon fly will get their attention in the grass like you have there, when they are keying in on fiddler crabs. And with that said, as a twist on things, here's a fiddler crab spoon I do (bottom spoon fly). It get's them ALL messed up! Ha!


 Great looking flies! Spoon flies might drive me to an early grave - can't get the action just right. Usually they don't sink well enough or wobble correctly. (The Dupre is the standard I would want to approach but I am nowhere close.) Did you build that blade with a silly puddy mold and epoxy? Are you weighting it? That is the first time I have seen a realistic looking one; like it!


----------



## Backwater

bourbon said:


> Great looking flies! Did you build that blade with a silly puddy mold and epoxy?


Nope!



bourbon said:


> Great looking flies! Are you weighting it? That is the first time I have seen a realistic looking one; like it!


It's epoxy coated if that gives you a hint. To date, I'm the only one in like 20yrs that I know that make them this way. Btw, the epoxy adds weight.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

It's late August, and I've really been on a bass kick lately. In the spirit of this, I tied some Master Splinter flies. These work really well for a multitude of species, including trout, pike, and bass. Plus, they are simple to tie, very lightweight, and easy to cast.










Unlike the most deer spun mouse patterns, the master splinter has a slim profile:










And for fun, here is a CH variant:










Sadly, no flash in this one...guess I messed up


----------



## GG34

bourbon said:


> Great looking flies! Spoon flies might drive me to an early grave - can't get the action just right. Usually they don't sink well enough or wobble correctly. (The Dupre is the standard I would want to approach but I am nowhere close.) Did you build that blade with a silly puddy mold and epoxy? Are you weighting it? That is the first time I have seen a realistic looking one; like it!


http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/

I used this a few years ago for spoon flies. You can also buy the mylar precut. It's on one of the links.


----------



## bourbon

GG34 said:


> http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/
> 
> I used this a few years ago for spoon flies. You can also buy the mylar precut. It's on one of the links.


Ha, that is actually what I have been using. Just not getting it dialed in. I am probably going to try a few with heavier epoxy. I barely used any epoxy on the ones I made. Did you have good success with your spoon flies? I am sure it was user error on my part - just need to figure out my error. I know they were too light weight.


----------



## GG34

bourbon said:


> Ha, that is actually what I have been using. Just not getting it dialed in. I am probably going to try a few with heavier epoxy. I barely used any epoxy on the ones I made. Did you have good success with your spoon flies? I am sure it was user error on my part - just need to figure out my error. I know they were too light weight.


I haven't really fished them much. They look good though. They don't cast real well.


----------



## Backwater

GG34 said:


> http://www.nwmangum.com/spoonfly/
> 
> I used this a few years ago for spoon flies. You can also buy the mylar precut. It's on one of the links.


That's a lot of work there. 

With my spoon (totally different) I use to bend up the hooks like that. But later, found a better way to use them without bending them. Btw, bending the hook weakens it and I've had them bend out even further on fish.


----------



## GG34

Backwater said:


> That's a lot of work there.
> 
> With my spoon (totally different) I use to bend up the hooks like that. But later, found a better way to use them without bending them. Btw, bending the hook weakens it and I've had them bend out even further on fish.


Agreed. I didn't 't like bending the hooks. The flies are super easy to tie with the precut mylar.


----------



## Fish_specialist

Gearing up for some bridge snookin' with this 9" deciever....


----------



## Fish_specialist

Here's the fly my clients are catching 90% of their snook on. So many pilchards and small sardines around...


----------



## Spike.985

View attachment 1730


----------



## Backwater

Fish_specialist said:


> Gearing up for some bridge snookin' with this 9" deciever....


Dude, you gotta let me know if you catch a hog on that "Big n Nasty!" lol


----------



## Fish_specialist

Backwater said:


> Dude, you gotta let me know if you catch a hog on that "Big n Nasty!" lol


Will do!!


----------



## T Bone

Some pumpkin spice to start fall off


----------



## resin_head

few flies been working well for bonefish in hawaii:


----------



## Jfack

Here's a few. Haven't been tying much lately though
View attachment 2258
View attachment 2259
View attachment 2260


----------



## crboggs

Getting ready for cooler weather on the flats...

View media item 1215


----------



## Steve_Mevers

View attachment 2267
View attachment 2266


----------



## THTSARUMR




----------



## Backwater

Jfack said:


> Here's a few. Haven't been tying much lately though
> View attachment 2258
> View attachment 2259
> View attachment 2260


I'm liking them! Great job!


----------



## Jfack

Crab duder

View attachment 2382
View attachment 2381


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Been looking for the perfect fly tying desk and found this image online. I may have to try and build something like this. Sweet
View attachment 2459


----------



## LowHydrogen

Steve_Mevers said:


> Been looking for the perfect fly tying desk and found this image online. I may have to try and build something like this. Sweet
> View attachment 2459


Dude, that's slick! LOL Notice the whiskey bottle in the left hand margin...I too, often feel like drinking sometimes when starting a new pattern....


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 2487
View attachment 2488
View attachment 2489


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Got the chance to do a little testing down in Florida this week, fished nothing but these guys and had my heart broken by a few big snook that I couldn't keep out of structure with my 7-weight. The mini Kings were much more manageable however..


----------



## rakeel

Been working on some crab patterns for tailing reds 

This is a pretty generic pattern that's based on the "Permit Rat" fly. 









Fiddlesticks crab. This is a quicker and easier tie than x-wrapping EP crabs and just as effective on redfish. I tie them in different weights to have faster or slower fall rates depending on the water depth. Planing on packing the deer hair a little tighter on top of the hook with no weight to make a floating option.









Had some good luck with this one recently. EP clawed tarantula crab.


----------



## E-money

View attachment 2643
View attachment 2644


These are the only two that I've done so far. Just started tying. But I was able to catch a red on the blue crab kwan the day after tying it. Check out the video!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

In honor of Halloween, I tied up a pair of large half-n-halfs...definitely the largest flies I've ever tied...bigger than most of the Brook Trout I catch


----------



## Backwater

CrappieFisherman said:


> In honor of Halloween, I tied up a pair of large half-n-halfs...definitely the largest flies I've ever tied...bigger than most of the Brook Trout I catch


----------



## Backwater

Here's a couple of fall/October clouser patterns I like to use to fan a flat, looking for fish. I like olive and white or... olive and tan (shown here) with gold crystal flash for trout and reds. Basically using this color on more grass flat bottoms in lower light / cloudy conditions.


----------



## Backwater

Again, I'm using these to find fish. I like all white with red or fluorocent red head, or, tan and white (like the one shown) with pearl flash lateral line These flies mimic large bay anchovies in the fall, which are about the biggest this time of year, which everything loves. But this color produces trout and snook and the occasional red. Using the lighter color like this one on lighter bottoms on brighter days (mid days).



It's hard to see on this tan and white clouser, but the tan back was barred with a tan marker (not a sharpie and hard to find). Both profiles are larger than a normal clouser. It's something I came up with about 18yrs ago. I like using bucktail when the water clarity is still sort of cloudy but slightly clear. Once the water switches to gin clear, I will switch to synthetics for clousers for a more see-thru profile.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Backwater said:


> Again, I'm using these to find fish. I like all white with red or fluorocent red head, or, tan and white (like the one shown) with pearl flash lateral line These flies mimic large bay anchovies in the fall, which are about the biggest this time of year, which everything loves. But this color produces trout and snook and the occasional red. Using the lighter color like this one on lighter bottoms on brighter days (mid days).
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see on this tan and white clouser, but the tan back was barred with a tan marker (not a sharpie and hard to find). Both profiles are larger than a normal clouser. It's something I came up with about 18yrs ago. I like using bucktail when the water clarity is still sort of cloudy but slightly clear. Once the water switches to gin clear, I will switch to synthetics for clousers for a more see-thru profile.


These are the perfect colors for Stripped Bass as well.


----------



## CedarCreek

Hard to beat the original style Clouser Minnow but the last couple of years I have pretty much switched to this version (A'la Captain LeMay's Whitewater Clouser) in various colors and materials. The second one survived 30+ stripers, several white perch, and a surprise late season redfish last week. Best day I have had in a good long while. Looks like its good for a few more too.
View attachment 2760
View attachment 2761


Also tied up a few dirty water redfish flies with some baitfish emulator flash. Probably have to wait until next year to try these out. Getting too cold up here.
View attachment 2762


----------



## Backwater

CedarCreek said:


>


That style of clouser is referred to a "High Tie" clouser. Capt LeMay has his unique color pattern and twist to that fly, that works great. I've tried them before.

For you and others out there.....

A couple of things to note. There are NO set rules in fly tying. I watched a video from a guy in Australia, tying something similar to a fly I tie and the guy was boasting about "rules." IMO, there are no "rules!" Techniques maybe, which you may or may not want to use, but that's your call.

That being said, I wanted to use your fly as an example of discussion. I notice you have bucktail and ultra/or supreme synthetic hair on the same fly. Again, no rules and you certainly have done well with that fly, which is "case in point." It can also be the point that you want a certain color to go with a paticular material you have, so you'll reach outside the family of materials to use something else, say like using the yellow chartreuse bucktail, but wanting a teal blue back, so you reach for some supreme hair in that color, since you didn't have it in bucktail.

There are different materials that can compliment each other. As an example, like a deceiver or half-n-half clousers with strung hackle feathers as the tail and then bucktail on the belly and back. Many, many flies will use different materials for the main body and tail, which can work together as one when moving in the water.

I do, however, want to caution people getting started into fly tying, that sometimes mixing different materials on the same fly my have adverse effects. If, in your fly above, both the synthetics and the bucktail move and swim evenly in the water, then it can work, tho some purist fly tiers would think that's an abomination. But who cares about them, if it catches fish and you are happy with it, then that's all that counts! However, some materials move differently and can cause problems on how the materials behave in the water and effect the way it swims. What a fly looks like on a vise and how it behaves in the water can be 2 different things. An example would be using craft fur with bucktail as the tail. The craft fur will move faster than the bucktail and can tangle up the bucktail and you'll have to end up untangling it on every other cast. But you could use craft fur as a sort belly and then the bucktail or synthetics as the back. Just experiment around with what works for what. Sometimes, following known fly patterns and the materials for those patterns can take advantage of someone else's trial and error. So keep that in mind.

All this is mainly geared around the main body and the tail of the fly, that creates the "business" aspect of the fly itself. However, adding accents to the fly in different materials, such as flash or materials for lateral lines, gills, belly, etc, is ok and normal. Like an all synthetic sardine pattern I use with a fox fur belly, which the fox belly doesn't effect the way it moves in the water.

Just food for thought! 

Keep on tying! 

Ted Haas


----------



## CedarCreek

Backwater said:


> That style of clouser is referred to a "High Tie" clouser. Capt LeMay has his unique color pattern and twist to that fly, that works great. I've tried them before.
> 
> For you and others out there.....
> 
> A couple of things to note. There are NO set rules in fly tying. I watched a video from a guy in Australia, tying something similar to a fly I tie and the guy was boasting about "rules." IMO, there are no "rules!" Techniques maybe, which you may or may not want to use, but that's your call.
> 
> That being said, I wanted to use your fly as an example of discussion. I notice you have bucktail and ultra/or supreme synthetic hair on the same fly. Again, no rules and you certainly have done well with that fly, which is "case in point." It can also be the point that you want a certain color to go with a paticular material you have, so you'll reach outside the family of materials to use something else, say like using the yellow chartreuse bucktail, but wanting a teal blue back, so you reach for some supreme hair in that color, since you didn't have it in bucktail.
> 
> There are different materials that can compliment each other. As an example, like a deceiver or half-n-half clousers with strung hackle feathers as the tail and then bucktail on the belly and back. Many, many flies will use different materials for the main body and tail, which can work together as one when moving in the water.
> 
> I do, however, want to caution people getting started into fly tying, that sometimes mixing different materials on the same fly my have adverse effects. If, in your fly above, both the synthetics and the bucktail move and swim evenly in the water, then it can work, tho some purist fly tiers would think that's an abomination. But who cares about them, if it catches fish and you are happy with it, then that's all that counts! However, some materials move differently and can cause problems on how the materials behave in the water and effect the way it swims. What a fly looks like on a vise and how it behaves in the water can be 2 different things. An example would be using craft fur with bucktail as the tail. The craft fur will move faster than the bucktail and can tangle up the bucktail and you'll have to end up untangling it on every other cast. But you could use craft fur as a sort belly and then the bucktail or synthetics as the back. Just experiment around with what works for what. Sometimes, following known fly patterns and the materials for those patterns can take advantage of someone else's trial and error. So keep that in mind.
> 
> All this is mainly geared around the main body and the tail of the fly, that creates the "business" aspect of the fly itself. However, adding accents to the fly in different materials, such as flash or materials for lateral lines, gills, belly, etc, is ok and normal. Like an all synthetic sardine pattern I use with a fox fur belly, which the fox belly doesn't effect the way it moves in the water.
> 
> Just food for thought!
> 
> Keep on tying!
> 
> Ted Haas


Hey, good observations on a couple of fronts. First, that beat up fly was all bucktail but most of the yellow chartreuse had been eaten off after a full day on the water. Never changed flies that day. That is the color combo I have been using 90 percent of the time but I didn't have a nice "before" photo of that one. Second, for the fly in the vise, I wanted a teal/light blue back to match the color of a rattle trap I have been throwing (this alone probably removes me from the purist category). I didn't have any bucktail in that color so, as you said, reached for the ultra hair. I did trim the material using one of those scissors (can't recall what they are called) that alternately cuts the fibers to hopefully give it a more realistic or "bucktail" appearance. I definitely think if you top a fly with some of the older synthetics you want to go fairly sparse because that stuff like ultra hair is pretty un-lifelike and can act kind of "sticky" with itself and other materials in addition to having a different action in the water. Here, I was mainly aiming for a color combination to match the plug color that the fish seemed to be keying in on. Cheers, John


----------



## Backwater

CedarCreek said:


> Hey, good observations on a couple of fronts. First, that beat up fly was all bucktail but most of the yellow chartreuse had been eaten off after a full day on the water. Never changed flies that day. That is the color combo I have been using 90 percent of the time but I didn't have a nice "before" photo of that one. Second, for the fly in the vise, I wanted a teal/light blue back to match the color of a rattle trap I have been throwing (this alone probably removes me from the purist category). I didn't have any bucktail in that color so, as you said, reached for the ultra hair. I did trim the material using one of those scissors (can't recall what they are called) that alternately cuts the fibers to hopefully give it a more realistic or "bucktail" appearance. I definitely think if you top a fly with some of the older synthetics you want to go fairly sparse because that stuff like ultra hair is pretty un-lifelike and can act kind of "sticky" with itself and other materials in addition to having a different action in the water. Here, I was mainly aiming for a color combination to match the plug color that the fish seemed to be keying in on. Cheers, John


Hey John, yea that's what I figured. 

I think you are referring them to thinning shears. I'll actually pull some of the hair out longer to give it that tapered look, which adds to the look and the action.

A lot of people got right to throwing lots of bulk up on a fly like that. IMO, sparse is better. That's why the fly you had actually continued to catch fish. Maybe even more. 

One last thing to you and those out there reading. I would re-size your pics. Otherwise, it's a waste of bandwidth and doesn't really get you a higher resolution on your pics. Instead, re-size them to between 400-800 DPI wide. The pics I have above are in 600dpi wide. That will still give the viewer a good look, but load up quickly, especially on smart phone, but still have full screen size. It also saves on Microskiff's server storage capacity and bandwidth. Again, just food for thought.


----------



## Backwater

Of course, a lot of you know I like tying and throwing a lot of natural bait fish patterns. Here's a few fun projects I've been playing around with and actually catching fish on. They are tied with materials from synthetic rope, paracord and paracord inner core rope. Basically pick it out with a bodkin, toothpick, ice pick or whatever. I like using an old cutting board to do this on.. Next, get a fine tooth men's hair comb and comb it out. Finally, use a small, clean wire brush to brush it out. I usually start from the end and work it all inward to the original rope or cord. I may just pick, comb and wire brush out just enough materials to tie up a few flies with. That way, the cord is easy to store.

One thing to keep in mind is certain materials want to twist when brushing them out. Sometimes you have to pull it apart and put it back together several times and keep brushing it out really good before the material starts behaving.



I'm actually tying this up EP style.

This stuff happens to be the outside of a scrap piece of paracord. My boys like using black paracord to wrap handles on their homemade sling shots, bows, sling shot bows and swords. I snag the scraps whenever I see them lying around. Free material! 

The gills is a pinch of rabbit fur from a scrap piece of cross-cut rabbit strip.


----------



## Backwater

This one is tied with brushed out synthetic rope, kind like thin 1/4" boat anchor rope. It has a nice gleam to it and is soft when brushed out. Also has nice movement in the water and get's kinda like a translucent look to it when wet. Works good in clear water conditions.



I threw on some oversize epoxy eyes (prolly need the size just smaller). The fly (materials) was all white, so I used a gold permenant pen to color the back, from a company called* INC Elementz Metallic Markers. * I believe I got it from Michaels or Hobby Lobby or someplace like that. Tho Gold, on certain fly tying materials, it turns a light olive color. Likewise, Gold Sharpies turns a dark olive, which I'll use for some things.

Again, this is a sort of EP style of stacking the hair, except for stacking the hair on only the top and bottom, I'll also put it on the sides as well, giving the hook shank a 360 degree coverage.


----------



## Backwater

This one is tied with the center core synthetic rope used in the paracord. Pull some out and have a look at it. 



This fly is a variation and tied it more like my "Greenie" style. I threw on some camo colored Steve Farrar for the back and tie in some Hairline Dubbing Inc. Baitfish Emulator, to give the body some sardine flash. But pearl flashabou or crystal flash will work too, along with DNA Holo Fusion flash.

Unfortunately, this type of synthetic doesnt want to cinch down under thread, like real animal hair or feathers. So it builds up a large head that's hard to completely cover and work with. I use large epoxy eyes to help hide the head and give it that greenback scaled sardine look.

Again, just fun projects that are tied with materials that are basically free for the most part. Granted, it's not the main materials I use for these flies. But it can be a good alternate when you are short on materials.

Ted Haas


----------



## bananabob

Very nice ties and a lot less pricey than EP or SF


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> This one is tied with brushed out synthetic rope, kind like thin 1/4" boat anchor rope. It has a nice gleam to it and is soft when brushed out. Also has nice movement in the water and get's kinda like a translucent look to it when wet. Works good in clear water conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> I threw on some oversize epoxy eyes (prolly need the size just smaller). The fly (materials) was all white, so I used a gold permenant pen to color the back, from a company called* INC Elementz Metallic Markers. * I believe I got it from Michaels or Hobby Lobby or someplace like that. Tho Gold, on certain fly tying materials, it turns a light olive color. Likewise, Gold Sharpies turns a dark olive, which I'll use for some things.
> 
> Again, this is a sort of EP style of stacking the hair, except for stacking the hair on only the top and bottom, I'll also put it on the sides as well, giving the hook shank a 360 degree coverage.


First off, nice flies all around, cool alternative material, if I didn't know otherwise I'd say that shimmery (is that a real word lol) white was uv batfish belly. Question... Have you added any weight to these, or just the weight of the hook? How fast do they sink?
LH


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> First off, nice flies all around, cool alternative material, if I didn't know otherwise I'd say that shimmery (is that a real word lol) white was uv batfish belly. Question... Have you added any weight to these, or just the weight of the hook? How fast do they sink?
> LH


Just the weight of the hook and the epoxy eyes, which also adds weight. Glues and other binding thread wraps that are glued also adds weight. So basically they will sink at the rate of an FC leader system. Subsurface for a floating fly line with an FC leader system or slow sink with an intermediate line.


----------



## Backwater

Continuing with some natural baitfish patterns.....



This fly is only 2.5", tie on a #1 stainless steel hook at the bend of the hook, leaving some hook shank for toothy fish. The idea is it's still a small minnow profile that still pushes some water to get their attention. This is a standard hook length (like Mustad 34007 or Dai Riki 930, but you can also use a long shank hook. Steve Farrar camo green for the back and EP white pearl for the body. 1/4" eposy eyes. Simple fly and you could throw some gold flash as a lateral line. Of course, finish the nose with red thread.

Mackerel, bonito, lil tunny, jacks, ladyfish, etc.


----------



## Backwater

Basic whitebait pattern and starts off with a pinch of red bunny or marabou tied halfway up the shank of the hook. Hook is basically a #1 Gami SL12S or Mustad C68SNP-DT style hook. The main body is a *mix* of EP fiber in white pearl and Extra Select craft fur with the under hair and tips removed. The back is an olive or olive peacock colored crystal flash. The belly is white artic fox or finn raccoon. 1/4" epoxy eyes and the white thread on the head was touched up on top with a bit of olive fingernail polish or you can hit it with a gold sharpie (which turns dark olive).

Overall length is not very big at 2.5-3" in length. Good for beaches, and open water grass flats or salt and pepper bottoms for just about anything inshore. Also around docks and structure during the daytime. It also works good if you skirt the outside of a whitebait school, where predators are on the look out for injured bait.


----------



## Backwater

Here's a weird little fly that I've been doing well with. Gray surpreme hair back, Off white supreme hair or EP fiber body (could also use tan body in darker water), white EP fiber for the lower body and white plain craft fur for the belly. Tho the camera didn't pick it up well, it has silver flash along the sides of the body. 1/4" epoxy eyes, tied on a #1/0 Owner Mosquito hook or a #1 SL12S. Notice how the tail doesn't come to a point and bluntly cut off and tips marked with a black sharpie. Have you ever looked at a mullet tail?? The fly length is only 2" and materials are more stiff than soft, but it darts real well back and forth and the snook have been crushing it in the creek mouths and the passes.


----------



## Backwater

As a fun little project for the boys who wanted something to spin fish with in the lake for bluegills, crappie and bass. 



So I picked up some plain unpainted lead crappie jig heads and spinners. Painted up the jig heads with fingernail polish and gave them a black dot for the eyes (Black fingernail polish or black sharpie). Coated them after they dried with some Salley Hansens Hard as Nails. Threw them on the vice, tied in the tail (fox, bunny, racoon, marabou, kiptail or even craft fur or synthetic). I thinl the white had bunny, the chartreuse was fox and the black tail on the spider jig was brushed out black paracord and trimmed. The white spinner jigs used Ice Chenille and the spider jig used small pearl chartreuse chenille. 



The legs for the spider jig was recycled from an old bass spinner skirt. The thin black lines are with a sharpie. Pull the legs together on each side when tied in. Stretch them and mark the lines spaced evenly and around the legs with a sharpie. When the legs go back to normal rest, the marks will be thin and neat.

They did really well with these in a lake in Bradenton, FL


----------



## Backwater

This 2.5" fly is tied on a size #1 Owner Mosquito hook. Basically all EP fiber type materials. The barring is done with a copper colored sharpie. Yellow 1/4" epoxy eyes.

Great for peacock bass, backcountry snook and reds.


----------



## LowHydrogen

@Vertigo @Backwater @Whiskey Angler @sjrobin @crboggs or anyone else who does/knows spoon flies.

Ok, so this is going back a few months to when we had a bunch of spoon flies being posted..... But, I'm still interested. I've never tied or used spoon flies (not sure why, just haven't) but I've decided I want to. I want size ranges to throw with lite 7wt through heavy 8wt. don't want anything that sinks super fast since it's shallow and kinda grassy where I'm planning to use them. I want to tie it on an evil SS hook, weedguard, and I would like a recipe that's durable and will take multiple fish. Searched here and found multiple methods, but sounds like they're either durable and heavy, or slow sinking and mylar/not durable. I've been looking at the silly putty / mold method, and the epoxy fill wire frame method, is there anyone here that has a lite but durable method that'd be willing to post?

Sorry for the long post, but trying to be specific and eliminate the need for a bunch of questions about what I'm trying to do.
LH


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> @Vertigo @Backwater @Whiskey Angler @sjrobin @crboggs or anyone else who does/knows spoon flies.
> 
> Ok, so this is going back a few months to when we had a bunch of spoon flies being posted..... But, I'm still interested. I've never tied or used spoon flies (not sure why, just haven't) but I've decided I want to. I want size ranges to throw with lite 7wt through heavy 8wt. don't want anything that sinks super fast since it's shallow and kinda grassy where I'm planning to use them. I want to tie it on an evil SS hook, weedguard, and I would like a recipe that's durable and will take multiple fish. Searched here and found multiple methods, but sounds like they're either durable and heavy, or slow sinking and mylar/not durable. I've been looking at the silly putty / mold method, and the epoxy fill wire frame method, is there anyone here that has a lite but durable method that'd be willing to post?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but trying to be specific and eliminate the need for a bunch of questions about what I'm trying to do.
> LH


I have one that I developed about 20yrs ago but haven't publicly displayed it. I'm waiting to do so for a particular reason. I'll PM you about it. But, I have several others that I will post up that will work.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Backwater said:


> As a fun little project for the boys who wanted something to spin fish with in the lake for bluegills, crappie and bass.
> 
> 
> 
> So I picked up some plain unpainted lead crappie jig heads and spinners. Painted up the jig heads with fingernail polish and gave them a black dot for the eyes (Black fingernail polish or black sharpie). Coated them after they dried with some Salley Hansens Hard as Nails. Threw them on the vice, tied in the tail (fox, bunny, racoon, marabou, kiptail or even craft fur or synthetic). I thinl the white had bunny, the chartreuse was fox and the black tail on the spider jig was brushed out black paracord and trimmed. The white spinner jigs used Ice Chenille and the spider jig used small pearl chartreuse chenille.
> 
> 
> 
> The legs for the spider jig was recycled from an old bass spinner skirt. The thin black lines are with a sharpie. Pull the legs together on each side when tied in. Stretch them and mark the lines spaced evenly and around the legs with a sharpie. When the legs go back to normal rest, the marks will be thin and neat.
> 
> They did really well with these in a lake in Bradenton, FL


This is giving me a great Christmas gift idea


----------



## Whiskey Angler

LowHydrogen said:


> @Vertigo @Backwater @Whiskey Angler @sjrobin @crboggs or anyone else who does/knows spoon flies.
> 
> Ok, so this is going back a few months to when we had a bunch of spoon flies being posted..... But, I'm still interested. I've never tied or used spoon flies (not sure why, just haven't) but I've decided I want to. I want size ranges to throw with lite 7wt through heavy 8wt. don't want anything that sinks super fast since it's shallow and kinda grassy where I'm planning to use them. I want to tie it on an evil SS hook, weedguard, and I would like a recipe that's durable and will take multiple fish. Searched here and found multiple methods, but sounds like they're either durable and heavy, or slow sinking and mylar/not durable. I've been looking at the silly putty / mold method, and the epoxy fill wire frame method, is there anyone here that has a lite but durable method that'd be willing to post?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but trying to be specific and eliminate the need for a bunch of questions about what I'm trying to do.
> LH


To be honest, I hate my spoon flies...they are heavy as hell. But, they are durable. I could use some lessons as much as the next guy. I'm sure it would all be much easier if I bought some UV resin, but I've never been able to swallow the price of that stuff.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Whiskey Angler said:


> To be honest, I hate my spoon flies...they are heavy as hell. But, they are durable. I could use some lessons as much as the next guy. I'm sure it would all be much easier if I bought some UV resin, but I've never been able to swallow the price of that stuff.


I agree. I told myself I'd buy some when I made it through this bottle of Loon hard head. But I swear the bottle never goes down lol.


----------



## Vertigo

LowHydrogen said:


> @Vertigo @Backwater @Whiskey Angler @sjrobin @crboggs or anyone else who does/knows spoon flies.
> 
> Ok, so this is going back a few months to when we had a bunch of spoon flies being posted..... But, I'm still interested. I've never tied or used spoon flies (not sure why, just haven't) but I've decided I want to. I want size ranges to throw with lite 7wt through heavy 8wt. don't want anything that sinks super fast since it's shallow and kinda grassy where I'm planning to use them. I want to tie it on an evil SS hook, weedguard, and I would like a recipe that's durable and will take multiple fish. Searched here and found multiple methods, but sounds like they're either durable and heavy, or slow sinking and mylar/not durable. I've been looking at the silly putty / mold method, and the epoxy fill wire frame method, is there anyone here that has a lite but durable method that'd be willing to post?
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but trying to be specific and eliminate the need for a bunch of questions about what I'm trying to do.
> LH


I think I gave a pretty comprehensive recipe for a light, durable spoon fly a few months back. As posted, the only real downside is that they take a little bit of time to make. If you're making more than one, I strongly recommend the baked polymer mold material rather than silly putty. All the flies I posted are very suitable for 7/8 wt gear and cast very nicely.


----------



## sjrobin

They look good but can they dance?


----------



## bryson

I got to sit behind the vise for several hours the other day and cranked out a few flies. Here are a few -- these are all pretty new patterns to me so I haven't caught fish on them yet (I've caught fish on some similar patterns, though).

Here's one that is similar to a local pattern called the Rhedd Butler, but I added a little more flash:
View attachment 3003


This one is similar to another local pattern called Mad Mike's Mud Minnow (or the M4), except that I used larger chenille instead of small tinsel chenille and hackle. I did a few with hackle too, I just didn't snap a picture of them.
View attachment 3004


I've been fishing dirty water recently, so the fish have liked a lot of flash. My buddy caught his first red on the fly the other day on a fly very similar to this -- it's all copper flashabou and copper krystal flash:
View attachment 3005


Here's a little baitfish I just made up, but haven't thrown at anything yet. I think that I'll probably use this one in the back country on my Keys trips. It's got some small red chenille that looks like gills, but is mostly to prevent fouling, an olive rabbit strip, some larger orange palmer chenille to add some shine under the brush, and EP Foxy Brush in root beer. I think it will have a really nice wet profile, and lots of movement with the fox and rabbit. @Backwater -- this is the fly I mentioned to you a while back:
View attachment 3006


Finally, a gurgler that's the same as I've been tying, but with a marabou tail. I've been having a lot of fun fishing gurglers recently.
View attachment 3007


----------



## Backwater

Bryson, nice job!


----------



## cougmantx

View attachment 3009


----------



## crboggs

I used to throw alot of spoons in my spin gear days, but haven't really taken to them on the fly rod.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Vertigo said:


> I make my spoon flies with a few different recipes. The most simple is to use mylar wrapping paper, fold, cut into spoon shape, tied to a hook and then lightly coated with epoxy or GO2 or UV resin. These flies are quick to make and inexpensive but don't usually last longer than the first fish caught. They also tend to be smaller that I like and have less fish-attracting action.
> 
> The fly in the photo is made using Solarex UV resin in a mold made of polymer oven-bake molding clay. It takes about 20 minutes to make a fly by this method, which is a little too long for best economy. OTOH, the flies made this way usually last until they're lost, they can be quite large and still cast very well, they have excellent action, and it's easy to make them in different colors.
> 
> Make the mold by carving or copying a spoon shape you like and then pressing it into the molding clay. Bake at 300 for 10 minutes. When the mold has cured, wax the inside with a good paste wax. I also make my molds two part for easier release, but that's not entirely necessary. Brush in a coat of Solarex UV resin. The thick fly resin hardens fastest but the UV Epoxy resin is less expensive and ultimately yields the most durable results. Hit the resin with UV for about 10 seconds, then brush on the color you want. There are many coloring agents to choose from in the jewelry making aisle of your hobby shop. I use powders in pearl, day glo orange, chartruse, mylar paper in holographic gold, and fine glitter. All work nicely, but the mylar paper has to be carefully encapsulated or the fly will delaminate. Brush on and harden two or three more coats of resin, then carefully remove the spoon from the mold. I use a #1 hook for these flies, but the hook depends on the size fly you choose to make. A wire weed guard is optional, but the fly will have to be weighted with lead wire or else it will tend to run on the surface if worked at any speed. Tie and glue the spoon to the weighted hook, then coat the topside (mold side) of the spoon with a layer of resin to give it a little gloss. An eye can be added at this time if you choose. Here are a few examples. the two in the lower left are mylar paper, the two behind them are a wider, shorter fly that has best action running very slowly. (Photography is intentionally sketchy so as to avoid criticism.)


How many times can you use the mold before you have to recast/replace? Or is it a deal you can use till you break it? I'm thinking I could make several molds for different size/shape spoons....
Also can you explain the 2 part mold portion in more detail? Is it split lengthwise? If so what holds it together during molding. Many thanks 
LH


----------



## Vertigo

I have used the same mold about 35 times and it shows no wear. It would be hard to break because it's not very brittle. Split the mold lengthwise with a razor before baking. I hold the mold haves together with my fingers and paint the first coat of UV resin. Once that resin is hardened the mold stays together. Hardening takes only a few seconds with a good UV source.


----------



## Jfack

Got this craft fur toy gift in a plain cheerios box. Shout out to General Mills supporting fly tyers all over.
View attachment 3022

Been digging these super simple craft fur/foxy brush flies. 
View attachment 3023

And this gurg is sloppy but I found a new love for gurglers. Never had faith in them until I broke off my black/purp minnow and resorted to trying one out at my baby tarpon spot. Jumped a poon, and got two dink snook on one and the blow ups have me hooked. 
View attachment 3024


----------



## Backwater

Jason, great ties, especially the 1st 2 flies.

Funny that I'm constantly confiscating things and toys like that for the same reason.


----------



## jonrconner

Here are a few that I've been tying up lately foe striped bass in New England.
JC 
View attachment 3034
View attachment 3032
View attachment 3030
View attachment 3031


----------



## LowHydrogen

jonrconner said:


> Here are a few that I've been tying up lately foe striped bass in New England.
> JC


That blood minnow/surf candy is really nice. I got Popovics' Fleye Design book recently. It looks like you enjoy bucktail (bucktail is probably my favorite) if you have a chance get ahold of the book, it's awesome. Kinda expensive but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bucktail Deceiver
View attachment 3044


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 3046
View attachment 3047
View attachment 3048


----------



## LowHydrogen

@Vertigo first attempt, had to scale my mold down, used the Johnson mostly as a comparison. It would've been too big to mold with.
View attachment 3084


----------



## Vertigo

Use a 1/8 oz Johnson and don't press it all the way into the clay if you want a smaller spoon, although the 1/8 works pretty well full size. Use UV cure epoxy rather than 2-part and things will go much faster. I tie the hooks on after the spoon is complete rather than mold them into the spoon. This lets me vary the weight by wrapping the shank with lead wire. Looks like you have the mold making figured out.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Thanks appreciate the help, yeah the 2 part is slow, I'm going to have to quit being a cheap bastard and just buy the UV cure. How do you tie on after the fact? Thanks for the tip on just pressing in part of the depth of the spoon. Baking another mold as I type this. What size/ brand of hooks are you using?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Here's the rest of the progress, got the glitter and epoxy coat over that on a couple of them. Got the clear cure UV kit on order...


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> @Vertigo first attempt, had to scale my mold down, used the Johnson mostly as a comparison. It would've been too big to mold with.
> View attachment 3084


That might be too big to throw.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> That might be too big to throw.


I made 3 different size molds.


----------



## Backwater

The shape is really good there! You really need that rounded bowl effect like you have there to get them to wobble right. That size with the nickle is perfect size and it's just big enough to get noticed, especially with the wobble vibrations, but not too big to spook them. Looks like a good 8wt size too! 

I recommend not going with more than 12 to 15lb FC tippet (no bite tippet) to get the best action out of them. Otherwise, going too heavy on the tippet will limit their action.


----------



## Vertigo

Making the spoons bigger will not necessarily make them harder to cast. I've used a full sized Johnson 1/8 oz as a model and the resulting spoon flies cast very nicely on a 7 or 8wt rig. The spoons themselves are pretty aerodynamic and they weigh almost nothing. I typically have to wrap the hook shanks with lead to get them to run deep enough. Placement of lead on the shank will also influence the action of the spoon and, in my experience, a smaller spoon needs to work slower to get the same action as a larger one.


----------



## trekker

20161109_200054




__
trekker


__
Nov 10, 2016


__
1


----------



## E-money

I tried a new one the other night. Sounds like I need to up my hook size though. Go easy on me. Very new to this.

View attachment 3157


View attachment 3159


----------



## Backwater

Lug Worm ( Lugworm ) Fly



Just a fly I tied it up tonight that I've been using for many years for sand and mud flats, including salt and pepper grass flats for reds, cobias and bonnet heads. Sometimes a big loner trout will eat it too.

Start out by tying in a fair about of lead wraps in the center of the hook shank. This keeps it at or near the bottom, kicking bottom dust up as it goes. Next tie in a 3" piece of tan or cream bunny tail, barred with a tan marker and supported with a 30 FC loop underneath. Next, a few wraps of pale red Ice Chenille / Estaz Grande / Cactus Chenille. That give a little extra someum, someum for them to look at. 

For the head, I start with short natural deer body hair. Stack on top with tips about to the bend of the hook. I tie that bunch tight to the chenille, so the tips splay out and ride on the ball of chenille. Next, I spin 2 more tuffs of deer body hair in front of that stack and tightly packed in. Whip finish and trim it tight just like this ,where it still pushes some water but has the profile of a fat lug worm when wet. I also trim the bottom flat!

About a total of 3.5: long, the bunny tail gives it a lot of tail action, tho the fly doesn't have to move very fast, Just small short bumps with pauses will get the tail wagging and the head kickin dust. Sometimes I'll tie in a weed guard if I'm fishing salt and pepper sparse grass flats. I'll also tie it in with purple barred bunny tail with a slate gray or black head. Sometimes when cloud cover is heavy or water is murky, they need that to see it.


----------



## rakeel

That's a good looking fly Backwater. I'm going to have to give some of those a try. Question, I recently started tying flies with lead wire. It hasn't happened yet, but I have some concerns about the lead wire spinning at some point and farting up the fly. Have you ever had issues with this? Currently, I put thread wraps on the hook shank under the lead wraps, put my lead wraps on then thread on top of the lead wraps then glue. So far I haven't had an issue but I haven't been tying with it that long.



E-money said:


> I tried a new one the other night. Sounds like I need to up my hook size though. Go easy on me. Very new to this.
> 
> View attachment 3157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159


That dog will hunt. Why do you think you need to up your hook size?

When I tie flies like that one thing I'll do is trim the flash material in the hook gap down. It'll make sure you have a clear hook gap to set the hook and help the fly to ride correctly. What material is the green collar? Rabbit?


----------



## E-money

rakeel said:


> That dog will hunt. Why do you think you need to up your hook size?
> 
> When I tie flies like that one thing I'll do is trim the flash material in the hook gap down. It'll make sure you have a clear hook gap to set the hook and help the fly to ride correctly. What material is the green collar? Rabbit?


I saw on here that 1/0 is better and I am using #2. Yes that is rabbit. I was hoping it would flair a bit when stopped to keep some motion on the fly.


----------



## crc01

Jfack said:


> Got this craft fur toy gift in a plain cheerios box. Shout out to General Mills supporting fly tyers all over.
> View attachment 3022
> 
> Been digging these super simple craft fur/foxy brush flies.
> View attachment 3023
> 
> And this gurg is sloppy but I found a new love for gurglers. Never had faith in them until I broke off my black/purp minnow and resorted to trying one out at my baby tarpon spot. Jumped a poon, and got two dink snook on one and the blow ups have me hooked.
> View attachment 3024



That gurgler looks good to me! I never had confidence in them either. Went to Campeche last month and one day we jumped probably 20 fish on gurglers. The first time I went fishing after getting home guess what I had tied on!


----------



## Jfack

crc01 said:


> That gurgler looks good to me! I never had confidence in them either. Went to Campeche last month and one day we jumped probably 20 fish on gurglers. The first time I went fishing after getting home guess what I had tied on!


Thanks man! So hit my baby tarpon spot, had that fly tied on, it got slammed third cast and unbuttoned first jump. Frustratedly made a recast and got it stuck in a tree.... was on foot so maybe ill retrieve it another day lol. But yeah i liked the double foam, floated and popped a lot nicer than my single foam layer gurglers. Hits on those gurglers are just awesome.


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> Here's the rest of the progress, got the glitter and epoxy coat over that on a couple of them. Got the clear cure UV kit on order...


Take a look at my spoon again. It's about the size spoons you are making there (not the nickle spoons on your next post). Anyways, I got carried away with the size and weight as well since harden epoxy has some serious weight. So I had to use a 9wt to properly throw them. Mine are tied on a size #2 hook.

Scroll down the page and you will see some of mine (above vertigo's spoons).

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/whats-everyone-been-tying.22450/page-39

I'm currently working on some smaller ones and will show step by step pics and instructions on how to do them.

For yours above, I would caution using too much epoxy and mix your glitter into the original epoxy you pour into your mold. The glitter will act like an aggregate and the glitter will still shine thru your epoxy. I've played around with that point lately and it works great and overall, helps reduces the amount of epoxty you use, which of course, reduces the weight..


----------



## Backwater

rakeel said:


> That's a good looking fly Backwater. I'm going to have to give some of those a try. Question, I recently started tying flies with lead wire. It hasn't happened yet, but I have some concerns about the lead wire spinning at some point and farting up the fly. Have you ever had issues with this? Currently, I put thread wraps on the hook shank under the lead wraps, put my lead wraps on then thread on top of the lead wraps then glue. So far I haven't had an issue but I haven't been tying with it that long.


Scroll down on this thread and closely read how I recommend installing lead wire wraps.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/mono-thread-and-wire-question.41392/#post-324584


----------



## rakeel

Backwater said:


> Scroll down on this thread and closely read how I recommend installing lead wire wraps.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/mono-thread-and-wire-question.41392/#post-324584


Must've missed that post. Thanks!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Action for the largest, of the spoons I've been molding. Sinks really slow with a bit of flutter/wobble. Wobbles quicker the faster you move it.





View attachment 3247


----------



## sjrobin

Looks very good. Nice flash.


----------



## lemaymiami

All of my tying efforts in the last day or so have been re-cycling old flies or tying up new ones in a re-stocking effort. Since I fish a variety of fly anglers, over time the stock gets a bit low... The following photo is the first half of the total..


This pic was part one and the flies shown are a mix of new ties, and "re-cycled" bugs.... In some cases all that was needed was a new weedguard or collar but a few had to be taken all the way down to the hook and re-done just like a brand new fly. Most of what's shown are the flies we used during summer. Pretty soon most of my re-stocking will involve much darker colors... You'll note the number of clousers shown - the second pic shows our last redfish on fly, released a week or so ago with another of those Whitewater Clousers that work so well around downed timber and up against heavy mangrove jungle shorelines (it's in size 2/0...)


Here's a better pic of the Whitewater Clouser...


----------



## sjrobin

Nice flies Bob. Are the poppers soft or hard foam?


----------



## lemaymiami

The poppers shown are all SpeedBugs and the heads are soft foam - hooks size #1. They got the name because they're so quick to tie up... and when you're going day after day that's an important item.

They were always a best seller in the shops I was tying for...


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> The poppers shown are all SpeedBugs and the heads are soft foam - hooks size #1. They got the name because they're so quick to tie up... and when you're going day after day that's an important item.
> 
> They were always a best seller in the shops I was tying for...


Bob, where is a good source to buy those Speed Bug soft popper bodies and that size body are you using there in that pic with a size #1 hook? Sounds like a perfect all around size for inshore.


----------



## crboggs

I'm tying for winter reds...so this guy on a #4 hook...

View media item 1262


----------



## LowHydrogen

lemaymiami said:


> All of my tying efforts in the last day or so have been re-cycling old flies or tying up new ones in a re-stocking effort. Since I fish a variety of fly anglers, over time the stock gets a bit low... The following photo is the first half of the total..
> 
> 
> This pic was part one and the flies shown are a mix of new ties, and "re-cycled" bugs.... In some cases all that was needed was a new weedguard or collar but a few had to be taken all the way down to the hook and re-done just like a brand new fly. Most of what's shown are the flies we used during summer. Pretty soon most of my re-stocking will involve much darker colors... You'll note the number of clousers shown - the second pic shows our last redfish on fly, released a week or so ago with another of those Whitewater Clousers that work so well around downed timber and up against heavy mangrove jungle shorelines (it's in size 2/0...)
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic of the Whitewater Clouser...


Nice flies! Does your weed guard wire go through the eye, or is it tied on flat and then bent into position when the fly is complete?


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen, here is one of the spoon fly patterns I came up with some time ago. I basically use the bottom curve of a small plastic bottle. I have no patterns, just cut them to eye. I purposely did these shorter and wide, then longer and narrow, to show variations. They both work great and both have slightly different wobbles to them in the water. However, you can make a pattern and just duplicate it. The pieces (and/or pattern) are cut in the shape of a "tear drop" with a tab at the point to tie it at the eye of the hook to help secure it. I actually rest the tab on the eye of the hook without blocking the eye hole. One thing to note: notice the bend of the spoon. The widest part is actually towards the bottom of the bottle where it starts to really roll under. So the curve of the piece follows the curve of the hook bend. That further increases the wobble action. Also, I can cut 5 pieces out of this 20oz plastic bottle. FYI, we get these drinks from Walmart.

This is a size #2 SS hook. This happens to be a Dai-Riki 930, but something similar to a Mustad 34007 or a Gami SL12S would work too. The idea is to make this spoon light enough to be thrown with ideally a 7-8wt, but is possible to throw with a 6wt. A smaller version can be made with a size #4 hook with a slightly smaller spoon templet to throw on a 5-6wt. I also make them slightly larger with the same size #2 hooks with a little more epoxy and coat the outside with epoxy and glitter. That one is significantly heavier and takes a 9wt to throw. There is a shore 3/8" lengths of 30lb mono or FC tied on each side of the shank of the hook to keep the hook from rolling in the epoxy once dry. I'm using a single strand of 30lb FC for the weed guard, bent Johnson spoon style.

With this particular pattern, I've tried it several different ways to reduce the weight from the epoxy and have found the best way was to mix the glitter into the epoxy. The bottom of the clear plastic allows the glitter to shine thru. While the epoxy is still wet in the inside of the spoon, I lightly sprinkle a little more on the outside of the epoxy that is curing inside the spoon bowl. So to reiterate, there is no epoxy on the outside of the spoon, just the plastic template. If you are throwing it with an 8wt and want a little more durability, then you can put a thin coat of epoxy on the outside, but you will have to rotate the fly to keep the epoxy even until it kicks.

With that being said, what is unique about the build is epoxy only has to be applied once, without any rotation of the fly. Just mix up the 2-part epoxy, then add the glitter into it (in this case, I'm using caramel colored glitter, which is more like a new penny copper look), mix the glitter well, then dab it into the bowl of the spoon, making sure there is enough to cover completely, but not too much to add to much bulk and weight. Once it's in, I'll lift the hook up from the rear some a few times, up off the back of the spoon (which is only attached at that time at the eye of the hook) to allow the epoxy glitter mixture to work under the hook shank. Then with the point of the wooden skewer or a toothpick or bodkin, work the epoxy glitter up to the edges of the spoon. Then let it cure.



The end result is a small but short tear drop shaped spoon fly with enough curvature to wobble correctly with ease and light enough to throw without casting problems. It lands light and easy as well. The glitter is enough to catch their attention without having too much flash to spook weary reds in clear shallow water (a common problems we have here in Florida lately).



These seem wobble, roll and work the best with at lease 2ft of 12 to 15lb FC tippet.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> LowHydrogen, here is one of the spoon fly patterns I came up with some time ago. I basically use the bottom curve of a small plastic bottle. I have no patterns, just cut them to eye. I purposely did these shorter and wide, then longer and narrow, to show variations. They both work great and both have slightly different wobbles to them in the water. However, you can make a pattern and just duplicate it. The pieces (and/or pattern) are cut in the shape of a "tear drop" with a tab at the point to tie it at the eye of the hook to help secure it. I actually rest the tab on the eye of the hook without blocking the eye hole. One thing to note: notice the bend of the spoon. The widest part is actually towards the bottom of the bottle where it starts to really roll under. So the curve of the piece follows the curve of the hook bend. That further increases the wobble action. Also, I can cut 5 pieces out of this 20oz plastic bottle. FYI, we get these drinks from Walmart.
> 
> This is a size #2 SS hook. This happens to be a Dai-Riki 930, but something similar to a Mustad 34007 or a Gami SL12S would work too. The idea is to make this spoon light enough to be thrown with ideally a 7-8wt, but is possible to throw with a 6wt. a smaller version can be made with a size #4 hook with a slightly smaller spoon temple. I make them slightly larger with the same size #2 hooks with a little more epoxy and coat the outside with epoxy and glitter. That one is significantly heavier and takes a 9wt to throw. There is a shore 3/8" lengths of 30lb mono or FC tied on each side of the shank of the hook to keep the hook from rolling in the epoxy once dry. I'm using a single strand of 30lb FC for the weed guard, bent Johnson spoon style.
> 
> With this particular pattern, I've tried it several different ways to reduce the weight from the epoxy and have found the best way was to mix the glitter into the epoxy. The bottom of the clear plastic allows the glitter to shine thru. While the epoxy is still wet in the inside of the spoon, I lightly sprinkle a little more on the outside of the epoxy that is curing inside the spoon bowl. So to reiterate, there is no epoxy on the outside of the spoon, just the plastic template. If you are throwing it with an 8wt and want a little more durability, then you can put a thin coat of epoxy on the outside, but you will have to rotate the fly to keep the epoxy even until it kicks.
> 
> With that being said, what is unique about the build is epoxy only has to be applied once, without any rotation of the fly. Just mix up the 2-part epoxy, then add the glitter into it (in this case, I'm using caramel colored glitter, which is more like a new penny copper look), mix the glitter well, then dab it into the bowl of the spoon, making sure there is enough to cover completely, but not too much to add to much bulk and weight. Once it's in, I'll lift the hook up from the rear some a few times, up off the back of the spoon (which is only attached at that time at the eye of the hook) to allow the epoxy glitter mixture to work under the hook shank. Then with the point of the wooden skewer or a toothpick or bodkin, work the epoxy glitter up to the edges of the spoon. Then let it cure.
> 
> 
> 
> The end result is a small but short tear drop shaped spoon fly with enough curvature to wobble correctly with ease and light enough to throw without casting problems. It lands light and easy as well. The glitter is enough to catch their attention without having too much flash to spook weary reds in clear shallow water (a common problems we have here in Florida lately).
> 
> 
> 
> These seem wobble, roll and work the best with at lease 2ft of 12 to 15lb FC tippet.


Super slick flies, very nice write up. Have you ever used any of the Owner micro swivels when throwing spoon fly? A guy recently told me he uses them to eliminate line twist (so far not an issue for me), they're TINY and supposedly good to 30#..... Nice pictures too, very easy to understand your process.
LH


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater said:


> LowHydrogen, here is one of the spoon fly patterns I came up with some time ago. I basically use the bottom curve of a small plastic bottle. I have no patterns, just cut them to eye. I purposely did these shorter and wide, then longer and narrow, to show variations. They both work great and both have slightly different wobbles to them in the water. However, you can make a pattern and just duplicate it. The pieces (and/or pattern) are cut in the shape of a "tear drop" with a tab at the point to tie it at the eye of the hook to help secure it. I actually rest the tab on the eye of the hook without blocking the eye hole. One thing to note: notice the bend of the spoon. The widest part is actually towards the bottom of the bottle where it starts to really roll under. So the curve of the piece follows the curve of the hook bend. That further increases the wobble action. Also, I can cut 5 pieces out of this 20oz plastic bottle. FYI, we get these drinks from Walmart.
> 
> This is a size #2 SS hook. This happens to be a Dai-Riki 930, but something similar to a Mustad 34007 or a Gami SL12S would work too. The idea is to make this spoon light enough to be thrown with ideally a 7-8wt, but is possible to throw with a 6wt. a smaller version can be made with a size #4 hook with a slightly smaller spoon temple. I make them slightly larger with the same size #2 hooks with a little more epoxy and coat the outside with epoxy and glitter. That one is significantly heavier and takes a 9wt to throw. There is a shore 3/8" lengths of 30lb mono or FC tied on each side of the shank of the hook to keep the hook from rolling in the epoxy once dry. I'm using a single strand of 30lb FC for the weed guard, bent Johnson spoon style.
> 
> With this particular pattern, I've tried it several different ways to reduce the weight from the epoxy and have found the best way was to mix the glitter into the epoxy. The bottom of the clear plastic allows the glitter to shine thru. While the epoxy is still wet in the inside of the spoon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lightly sprinkle a little more on the outside of the epoxy that is curing inside the spoon bowl. So to reiterate, there is no epoxy on the outside of the spoon, just the plastic template. If you are throwing it with an 8wt and want a little more durability, then you can put a thin coat of epoxy on the outside, but you will have to rotate the fly to keep the epoxy even until it kicks.
> 
> With that being said, what is unique about the build is epoxy only has to be applied once, without any rotation of the fly. Just mix up the 2-part epoxy, then add the glitter into it (in this case, I'm using caramel colored glitter, which is more like a new penny copper look), mix the glitter well, then dab it into the bowl of the spoon, making sure there is enough to cover completely, but not too much to add to much bulk and weight. Once it's in, I'll lift the hook up from the rear some a few times, up off the back of the spoon (which is only attached at that time at the eye of the hook) to allow the epoxy glitter mixture to work under the hook shank. Then with the point of the wooden skewer or a toothpick or bodkin, work the epoxy glitter up to the edges of the spoon. Then let it cure.
> 
> 
> 
> The end result is a small but short tear drop shaped spoon fly with enough curvature to wobble correctly with ease and light enough to throw without casting problems. It lands light and easy as well. The glitter is enough to catch their attention without having too much flash to spook weary reds in clear shallow water (a common problems we have here in Florida lately).
> 
> 
> 
> These seem wobble, roll and work the best with at lease 2ft of 12 to 15lb FC tippet.


Send me a couple of those bad boys Ted. Texas high tides dropped this week.


----------



## lemaymiami

The heads for the SpeedBug are by Perfect Popper and are carried by many fly shops (any shop can order them from Wapsi Fly). They're actually meant for freshwater (and the size I use, the PP6 is actually meant for a ridiculous size #4 hook - I use a size #1 hook.....). What I like the most is that you run a layer of thread on the hook shank, mount the ready to go head on the shank, then lay a narrow bead of super glue in the slot, clamp closed with micro clamp (or ordinary clothes pin) and in a few minutes it's ready to tie up.... Pretty slick.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> Send me a couple of those bad boys Ted. Texas high tides dropped this week.


Will do!


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> Super slick flies, very nice write up. Have you ever used any of the Owner micro swivels when throwing spoon fly? A guy recently told me he uses them to eliminate line twist (so far not an issue for me), they're TINY and supposedly good to 30#..... Nice pictures too, very easy to understand your process.
> LH


I have found that 12-15lb FC tippet in about a 24-30" length gives the spoon enough flex to roll around, but the stiff FC stops it from completely spinning and twisting up. If you are using mono or a soft FC like Stren Vanish, or even a real light tippet like 10lb or less, then the spoon will start twisting up the tippet.

On the flip side, increasing the tippet material to 20lbs or more, seriously reduces the action of the spoon, being it's so light and limits the ability to roll and wobble.

I'm not a fan of more hardware, tho I have tried micro swivels in the past. But I can see it being effective for lighter tippet (6-12lb whatever) if the butt section of the leader was tied on one end and a long light tippet was tied on the other side of the swivel. Then the business end of the tippet is tied with a loop at the spoon fly.


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> The heads for the SpeedBug are by Perfect Popper and are carried by many fly shops (any shop can order them from Wapsi Fly). They're actually meant for freshwater (and the size I use, the PP6 is actually meant for a ridiculous size #4 hook - I use a size #1 hook.....). What I like the most is that you run a layer of thread on the hook shank, mount the ready to go head on the shank, then lay a narrow bead of super glue in the slot, clamp closed with micro clamp (or ordinary clothes pin) and in a few minutes it's ready to tie up.... Pretty slick.


No eyes, paint, coating or any else? So there is a slot on the bottom, not a hole you push the eye of the hook thru? Do you have a good on-line source for them?


----------



## lemaymiami

They're on E-Bay right now (enter Perfect Popper) in both hard and soft foam. The outfit with the most entries is a fly shop out of Georgia - Erleng's... Yes, they're slotted and come ready to use. No paint, no eyes, the fish shred them (we fish them like they were crippled glass minnow -no hard pops -just really short, sharp six inch strips to make them talk quietly....).

Me, I buy mine in bulk at wholesale when my wholesaler has them in stock (usually have to order three or four times before I get any - of course I'm ordering by the hundred or in multiples of 100.....).


----------



## blackmagic1

Do you know who made that "sack" thats on your buddy's platform?



Backwater said:


> Ted Haas


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I recently got some inspiration on this thread, and decided to tie up some patterns on some unused jig heads. I think they will make some unique Christmas presents for my father.


----------



## lemaymiami

Fly tying and jig making go hand in hand.... Matter of fact I'd been tying up jigs (re-tying used heads at firs) long before I ever did my first fly - all those years ago.


----------



## crboggs

A spoon should wobble, not spin...right? If its spinning, slow down the retrieve...


----------



## Backwater

CrappieFisherman said:


> I recently got some inspiration on this thread, and decided to tie up some patterns on some unused jig heads. I think they will make some unique Christmas presents for my father.


Give em away?? Heck, I like using them myself and can't seem to let em go! LOL


----------



## duppyzafari

View attachment 3377
Tis the season... for Redfish!


----------



## jonrconner

View attachment 3378
See through sand eels for bright days.
JC


----------



## bananabob

A couple sand fleas and ditch tarpon fly.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Backwater said:


> Give em away?? Heck, I like using them myself and can't seem to let em go! LOL


Just can't put the fly rod down long enough to cast a jig head on a spin.


----------



## Backwater

duppyzafari said:


>


Woo.... That looks like Christmas!


----------



## Backwater

bananabob said:


>


Love the sand fleas! I basically do the same thing but snorter legs and all white painted lead eyes (no pupils)


----------



## bryson

crboggs said:


>


I was looking through this thread and wanted to bring up this pattern from March -- what fibers make up that body? It's like a really dark brown rather than black. It looks great, but I've never noticed them in local shops. Also, is that just flash, bucktail, and one small hackle at the hook bend?

Thanks!

Bryson


----------



## crboggs

bryson said:


> I was looking through this thread and wanted to bring up this pattern from March -- what fibers make up that body? It's like a really dark brown rather than black. It looks great, but I've never noticed them in local shops. Also, is that just flash, bucktail, and one small hackle at the hook bend?


That pattern was actually brought back from a 10k Islands trip my fishing buddy made. Its not likely to be in stores. He learned it from an old timer down there.

The body is EP fiber...black and "everglades" colors mixed together to make it look mottled. Its then hit with Loon and hardened with a UV light. So its actually a hard crab shell kinda deal. The fly still looked new after catching two snook the first time I tied it on.

You are spot on with the other materials...a pinch of bucktail with a few pieces of flashabou and crab eyes...an olive hackle feather palmered at the hook bend gives you a transition to the EP fibers that make up the shell body.

Throw on small dumb bells or bead chain as needed for the depths you fish.


----------



## Backwater

blackmagic1 said:


> Do you know who made that "sack" thats on your buddy's platform?


They sell them at Bass Pro.


----------



## mluman83

First fly ever. I call it the "I don't know what the hell I'm doing crab".


----------



## WillW

Not bad


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice, Looks good. Lot better than my first fly. Don't be afraid to take the scissors to him. 
See you're from Gville, Go Gators!


----------



## mluman83

Did some trimming!


----------



## bananabob

Looking good! Let us know what eats it.


----------



## mluman83

Second fly.


----------



## Backwater

Hey WillW, where you been hiding? How's the fishing up there?

Hey mluman83, I think we have a board member named that! Ha!


----------



## WillW

Backwater said:


> Hey WillW, where you been hiding? How's the fishing up there?
> 
> Hey mluman83, I think we have a board member named that! Ha!


Fishing & hunting, ''tis the season


----------



## E-money

Started playing with some bunny tails yesterday for some LA bull reds. Feedback appreciated.

View attachment 3499


View attachment 3500


View attachment 3501


View attachment 3502


View attachment 3503


View attachment 3504


View attachment 3505


View attachment 3506


----------



## rakeel

@E-money are you using any kind of guard for the bunny strip? Long bunny strip tails tend to foul in the hook so you'll either want to put a mono loop in there or wrap the tail base with thread. Looks like you might have on in there, but thought I'd mention it. Either way, flies look great! Let us know how they do.


----------



## E-money

rakeel said:


> @E-money are you using any kind of guard for the bunny strip? Long bunny strip tails tend to foul in the hook so you'll either want to put a mono loop in there or wrap the tail base with thread. Looks like you might have on in there, but thought I'd mention it. Either way, flies look great! Let us know how they do.


I sure do! The strips are about 2.5" long and I put the loop through the hide about 1 inch back. I'm hoping that keeps them from fouling. And thanks for the compliments. I am still very new to this so each fly is taking me awhile.


----------



## rakeel

E-money said:


> I sure do! The strips are about 2.5" long and I put the loop through the hide about 1 inch back. I'm hoping that keeps them from fouling. And thanks for the compliments. I am still very new to this so each fly is taking me awhile.


Good deal. Man those look really good if you're new to tying. You also spin deer hair pretty good (2nd fly) for someone new to tying. I wouldn't worry too much about how long it takes you to tie each fly. I can tie most of my go-to patterns really quick if I'm trying to tie a bunch for a trip the next day, but if I'm just tying for fun, I tend to take my time. I'm pretty particular about things though. Is that foxy brush on the head of that first fly?


----------



## E-money

rakeel said:


> Good deal. Man those look really good if you're new to tying. You also spin deer hair pretty good (2nd fly) for someone new to tying. I wouldn't worry too much about how long it takes you to tie each fly. I can tie most of my go-to patterns really quick if I'm trying to tie a bunch for a trip the next day, but if I'm just tying for fun, I tend to take my time. I'm pretty particular about things though. Is that foxy brush on the head of that first fly?


Thanks a bunch. I am very new. I have only tied under two dozen flies total. I am just having fun with a bunch of different patterns to see what I like.

First fly is indeed foxy brush. I like that stuff but it is pricey for how much I needed to use on that 1/0. I am really enjoying using dubbing loops and materials like rabbit or cut up ep (like in the last fly).


----------



## texasag07

E-money said:


> Started playing with some bunny tails yesterday for some LA bull reds. Feedback appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506



You are going to want to have some with size large dumbbell eyes to get the fly down in a hurry to get it in front of a bulls face in a hurry.

Other than that they look like they will work fine.


----------



## Marshfly

blackmagic1 said:


> Do you know who made that "sack" thats on your buddy's platform?


That's a Tackleweb. They are great and come setup to hang like that or velcro into a compartment lid or something.


----------



## bananabob

View attachment 3544
View attachment 3545
Having a brace on my right arm for two weeks after carpel tunnel and ulnar nerve surgery has made me a little crabby according to the bride.


----------



## Dalecityusa

View attachment 3548
Was messing around with some articulating flies and tied this ... haven't tried it out but it looks promising !
View attachment 3547


----------



## Backwater

Dalecityusa said:


> View attachment 3548
> Was messing around with some articulating flies and tied this ... haven't tried it out but it looks promising !
> View attachment 3547


I think you should angle your weed guard back since it's pretty long and might interfeer with the movement of the fly.

Take the banana along and eat it first before you throw that fly. If that fly get's eaten, then you'll know it's a pretty good fly!


----------



## Backwater

bananabob said:


> View attachment 3544
> View attachment 3545
> Having a brace on my right arm for two weeks after carpel tunnel and ulnar nerve surgery has made me a little crabby according to the bride.


Speaking of bananas, hey BananaBob, what happen to your hand? Casting hand/wrist? Looks serious. Looks you might be "out of order" for a while.

Nice crab btw.


----------



## bananabob

Backwater actually I'm left handed caster but I was getting a lot of numbness and too often losing control of the line with my right with a heap landing where ever. Took brace off today and removed stiches in the hand but will let VA do the elbow Thurs. Hopefully in a few weeks It'll be better than ever...but I did go out on a buddy's dock Fri. and made a few cast anyway. Little tricky but still hit 60+ with the brace on. There _had_ been a few back drum around and soon to blow for days so I had to try, eh?
Couldn't tie the carapace on at all so I welded a bunch of hair with CCG, then trimmed it and welded it to the base.


----------



## duppyzafari

View attachment 3556
Minnows for falling water temps


----------



## lemaymiami

For E-money... I'm not a fan of mono loops when tying up rabbit tailed flies.... Instead I tie in a sparse amount of bucktail right at the bend of the hook first in the same color as that rabbit strip and flare it out slightly. Then I tie in the rabbit over the top of it.... You won't even notice the bucktail (keep it sparse) and your rabbit tails won't foul when wet. Give it a try - you'll like it..

By the way, great bunny flies - they'd work very well on quite a few big tarpon where I am each day - down the brackish and salt portions of the Everglades...


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> Started playing with some bunny tails yesterday for some LA bull reds. Feedback appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506


I like the blue on the last pic. Not sure about the weed guards unless you are hunting in heavy grass growing to the surface. Weed guards can deflect easily and you will never get an outside hook set.


----------



## E-money

lemaymiami said:


> For E-money... I'm not a fan of mono loops when tying up rabbit tailed flies.... Instead I tie in a sparse amount of bucktail right at the bend of the hook first in the same color as that rabbit strip and flare it out slightly. Then I tie in the rabbit over the top of it.... You won't even notice the bucktail (keep it sparse) and your rabbit tails won't foul when wet. Give it a try - you'll like it..
> 
> By the way, great bunny flies - they'd work very well on quite a few big tarpon where I am each day - down the brackish and salt portions of the Everglades...


Thanks for the tip! I am definitely going to give that a try. I don't mind the mono loop but I am always up for trying a different way to which which I prefer.



sjrobin said:


> I like the blue on the last pic. Not sure about the weed guards unless you are hunting in heavy grass growing to the surface. Weed guards can deflect easily and you will never get an outside hook set.


I mostly fish Delacroix. I LOVE fishing the grass. Good point on the deflecting though. Maybe I'll tie some with and some without and see if the one without gets too much salad on it.

I was able to tie up a couple different patterns last night. I think the pink/purple bunny with deer head is the best fly that I've tied thus far.

View attachment 3575


View attachment 3576


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That deer hair though...


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I can get on board with this. Tied 239 Flies megalollipop last night. The deer hair trimming could use some work but I'm sure some dumb red will eat it.
View attachment 3577


----------



## bananabob

Looks like something from the muppet show, but yes a red will slurp that.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Some of these remind me of Mardi Gras


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3591
Here's another from tonight, I'm getting this deer hair thing down!


----------



## LowHydrogen

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 3591
> Here's another from tonight, I'm getting this deer hair thing down!


What kind of packer are you using? And what are you using to trim?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

It's rolled deer hair trimmed with a double sided razor blade. I copied 239 Flies Deer Hair Megalolipop on Youtube.


----------



## LowHydrogen

10-4 you may already have one but I was going to say if you're trimming with a double sided razor you can get a bend a blade tool to hold the blade in a curve to help make it easier when you're giving it a haircut. They are awesome. You can make your own out of some 1/16 ss TIG wire


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Thanks man I'm going to try that


----------



## texasag07

Some recent ties


----------



## Backwater

texasag07, those are cool!


----------



## bananabob

View attachment 3612

Colors are reversed but I knew it looked familiar.
Nice crabs tex


----------



## RobA

getting ready for some backwater juvie tarpon in a couple weeks.

these take 2 seconds to tie with minnow head brush and barbell eyes, and i think they will kill:


tried and true:

this is an "experimental" one for the big tarpon in the spring:


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That megalolipop eats mine's lunch


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 3634


----------



## LowHydrogen

Deer hair popper. Purple n black hair body craft fur with black Krystal flash tail
View attachment 3670

View attachment 3671


----------



## sjrobin

texasag07 said:


> Some recent ties


Nice work!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Still tying up some more Christmas gifts. the first is a CK clawdad, the other two are a shad dart/crappie jig hybrid.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Finally tied something for myself. I found these great micro jig heads, and decided to tie a micro streamer for Crappie and Bluegill.


----------



## LowHydrogen

CrappieFisherman said:


> Still tying up some more Christmas gifts. the first is a CK clawdad, the other two are a shad dart/crappie jig hybrid.


What's the chartreuse body made of on that last jig? Doesn't look like just chenille, or is it coated with something? Either way I like it!


----------



## LowHydrogen

CrappieFisherman said:


> Finally tied something for myself. I found these great micro jig heads, and decided to tie a micro streamer for Crappie and Bluegill.
> View media item 1301


Pic not showing up. Click link and it says no permission to view.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

LowHydrogen said:


> What's the chartreuse body made of on that last jig? Doesn't look like just chenille, or is it coated with something? Either way I like it!


It's actually just chartreuse chenille. I picked up some packs from BPS that have some sparkly stuff mixed in...you know me and flash. Actually, I tried to keep the overall amount of flash down. I added in a very sparse (for me) amount in the marabou tail only to mimic a lateral line.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

LowHydrogen said:


> Pic not showing up. Click link and it says no permission to view.


Humm....was trying a new way to upload photos. Typically, I upload to a private album on my facebook back, and just add the image url link to my posts. This time I tried adding media directly to the site. Clearly, I have the permissions too tight on my Microskiff album.

I was getting worried that my photos are coming through in too large a format.


----------



## LowHydrogen

CrappieFisherman said:


> Finally tied something for myself. I found these great micro jig heads, and decided to tie a micro streamer for Crappie and Bluegill.


I know nothing about crappie, but that thing is gonna slay the bluegill.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tonight's work. Some subtle, and some not so subtle.
View attachment 3683


----------



## E-money

I'll throw in my work tonight as well. The deer hair was obviously before trimming.

View attachment 3684


View attachment 3685


----------



## tailwalk

Starting to feel okay about my ep baitfish pattern:

View attachment 3691


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 3699
View attachment 3700


----------



## tailwalk

tailwalk said:


> Starting to feel okay about my ep baitfish pattern:
> 
> View attachment 3691


Looking back at this thats a poor picture choice. Here's a better shot
View attachment 3707


----------



## texasag07

Big fish popper


----------



## cougmantx

I really like these. Is there a recipe


LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 3699
> View attachment 3700


that you are using?


----------



## LowHydrogen

cougmantx said:


> I really like these. Is there a recipe
> 
> that you are using?


Not really. They're pretty quick and simple.
Hook-#1 Mustad 34007
Thread-GSP
Eyes-Lead, bead chain, barbell, or other eyes of your choice
Tail-Craft fur in this case Sand color
Legs- Silly legs in this case Salmon with hot pink tips
Eyes-easy shrimp eyes
Body-UV polar chenille in this case pink
Weed Guard-30# hard mason doubled

I'll write this up how I do it, for anyone that's just starting out that may want to know.

Tie in lead or bead chain eyes of your choice leaving enough room for a doubled weed guard and a couple tapering wraps behind the eye of the hook (3/16"-1/4" should be plenty), wrap thread base all the way to the bend of the hook. Super glue that. Tie in craft fur tail, go ahead and put barring on the craft fur now while no other materials are on, or in the way, I think it's easier and cleaner. Tie in silly legs in a V pointing out the same direction as the tail. Tie in shrimp eyes, do this with them riding up the inside of the hook bend slightly, when you tie them down they will stand up nicely. Strip about 3/8" of the fiber off the center string of the polar chenille tie that in (don't wrap chenille yet) and wrap thread fwd to just behind the eyes. Now is a good time to hang the bobbin out of the way on your bobbin hanger. Super glue everything you've just tied in and let dry, if you try and palmer the chenille fwd now before the glue dries, you'll have a mess. Once dry palmer the chenille fwd stroking the fibers back each wrap, fight the urge to wrap over previous wraps, it's going to look sparse, that's what you want, wrapping over previous wraps mats down the earlier fibers reducing the fullness of the body and just adding to the problem, so advance tightly next to each wrap moving fwd until you're tight behind the eyes it'll look right when it's done, now tie the chenille in behind the eyes, if you want it to look clean you're going to want to tie in on a bit of an angle so the bottom wraps on this tie in fall directly under the eyes, pull tightly and don't get carried away with the wraps, they will pull down behind the eye and be neigh on invisible, this also keeps from having ugly wraps on the bottom mashing down the nice chenille you just put on. Now make a couple wraps and advance the thread ahead of the eyes. Cut a piece of weed guard material about 3" long. This is longer than you'll need for a reason. Double it and pinch lightly in the center with pliers. Turn the fly over point up, or rotate your vice, saddle the weed guard over just ahead of the eyes leaving room between the guard and eyes for wraps, tie in while pulling straight up on the ends once secure let go and look at how they're sitting, wrap on either side to adjust until they're slightly canted toward the hook point, now pull them away from each other till they're in an approx 45° V. Now grab the same ends and gently pull them back to see how far past the hook the go when pulled down. Hold them back just over the hook point, trim them so they go 1/8"-5/32" past the hook point, when you trim them hold the scissors parallel to the hook shank, this cuts the tips on a bevel making them that much more likely to shed grass and small fibers.
Whip finish, hard head clear or Sally's or whatever you prefer over all exposed thread (head, between eyes, underneath).

Some of that may seem excessive or overly particular but in the end it makes for a nice durable fly.


----------



## cougmantx

LowHydrogen said:


> Not really. They're pretty quick and simple.
> Hook-#1 Mustad 34007
> Thread-GSP
> Eyes-Lead, bead chain, barbell, or other eyes of your choice
> Tail-Craft fur in this case Sand color
> Legs- Silly legs in this case Salmon with hot pink tips
> Body-UV polar chenille in this case pink
> Weed Guard-30# hard mason doubled
> 
> I'll write this up how I do it, for anyone that's just starting out that may want to know.
> 
> Tie in lead or bead chain eyes of your choice leaving enough room for a doubled weed guard and a couple tapering wraps behind the eye of the hook (3/16"-1/4" should be plenty), wrap thread base all the way to the bend of the hook. Super glue that. Tie in craft fur tail, go ahead and put barring on the craft fur now while no other materials are on, or in the way, I think it's easier and cleaner. Tie in silly legs in a V pointing out the same direction as the tail. Strip about 3/8" of the fiber off the center string of the polar chenille tie that in (don't wrap chenille yet) and wrap thread fwd to just behind the eyes. Now is a good time to hang the bobbin out of the way on your bobbin hanger. Super glue everything you've just tied in and let dry, if you try and palmer the chenille fwd now before the glue dries, you'll have a mess. Once dry palmer the chenille fwd stroking the fibers back each wrap, fight the urge to wrap over previous wraps, it's going to look sparse, that's what you want, wrapping over previous wraps mats down the earlier fibers reducing the fullness of the body and just adding to the problem, so advance tightly next to each wrap moving fwd until you're tight behind the eyes it'll look right when it's done, now tie the chenille in behind the eyes, if you want it to look clean you're going to want to tie in on a bit of an angle so the bottom wraps on this tie in fall directly under the eyes, pull tightly and don't get carried away with the wraps, they will pull down behind the eye and be neigh on invisible, this also keeps from having ugly wraps on the bottom mashing down the nice chenille you just put on. Now make a couple wraps and advance the thread ahead of the eyes. Cut a piece of weed guard material about 3" long. This is longer than you'll need for a reason. Double it and pinch lightly in the center with pliers. Turn the fly over point up, or rotate your vice, saddle the weed guard over just ahead of the eyes leaving room between the guard and eyes for wraps, tie in while pulling straight up on the ends once secure let go and look at how they're sitting, wrap on either side to adjust until they're slightly canted toward the hook point, now pull them away from each other till they're in an approx 45° V. Now grab the same ends and gently pull them back to see how far past the hook the go when pulled down. Hold them back just over the hook point, trim them so they go 1/8"-5/32" past the hook point, when you trim them hold the scissors parallel to the hook shank, this cuts the tips on a bevel making them that much more likely to shed grass and small fibers.
> Whip finish, hard head clear or Sally's or whatever you prefer over all exposed thread (head, between eyes, underneath).
> 
> Some of that may seem excessive or overly particular but in the end it makes for a nice durable fly.




Thanks,

They look great.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Working on practicing new hair technique a buddy recently taught me. Made a few mistakes but still ended up better than the way I had been spinning it for quite a while. These were the first two, no real pattern/recipe followed just goofing around working on technique. 1 popper, 1 diver.
View attachment 3793
View attachment 3794
View attachment 3795
View attachment 3796


----------



## WillW

That popper is sweet


----------



## Dalecityusa

LowHydrogen said:


> Working on practicing new hair technique a buddy recently taught me. Made a few mistakes but still ended up better than the way I had been spinning it for quite a while. These were the first two, no real pattern/recipe followed just goofing around working on technique. 1 popper, 1 diver.
> View attachment 3793
> View attachment 3794
> View attachment 3795
> View attachment 3796


Those are sweet... what is the technique your buddy taught you?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Quick 5 minute shrimp thing.. Gonna run with the idea but tweak the proportions a little bit. Really liking the Varivas hooks so far


----------



## LowHydrogen

Dalecityusa said:


> Those are sweet... what is the technique your buddy taught you?


Stacking the hair and packing multiple times rather than spinning it, you can get more hair on the shank and get it way more dense. I've got a long way to go though, it's kind of frustrating esp when you get near the eye. Check out Bill Laminack, if you want to see how it's really done, Jedi level deer hair.


----------



## tailwalk

Playing around with blending ep fibers. Work in progress:

View attachment 3822
View attachment 3823


----------



## LowHydrogen

Silly Shrimp in water. Excuse the noise. It was super windy and the boat was heeled over due to the way I was leaning to get video.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

First attempt at a popper. Not super excited about it, so tell me what I can do better!


----------



## bananabob

Take it fishing...those critics are the ones that matter. Personally I think it looks great. Always love the grizzly hackles in my flies.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Thanks! And when I say I'm not excited about it, I mean I like the idea but not really the proportions. I have a bunch of popper heads now, so I'll play around with things some more in the future


----------



## LowHydrogen

Caleb.Esparza said:


> First attempt at a popper. Not super excited about it, so tell me what I can do better!


Mail it to me! I'll field test it for you. Looks good


----------



## bananabob

One thing I like is the longer tail. After popping it and letting it sit or just gently tugging it that tail will continue to move. Deadly.


----------



## Backwater

tailwalk said:


> Playing around with blending ep fibers. Work in progress:
> 
> View attachment 3822
> View attachment 3823


That's a very good color for big poons. You'll have to try that early next summer.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 3905
Here is my first attempt at a gurgler. Critique away, I wanna get these down


----------



## RobA

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 3905
> Here is my first attempt at a gurgler. Critique away, I wanna get these down


That looks good and will definitely catch fish. 
lately, when i tie gurglers, i try to avoid the large humpback and make them as aerodynamic as possible because they suck enough to cast as it is.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

RobA said:


> That looks good and will definitely catch fish.
> lately, when i tie gurglers, i try to avoid the large humpback and make them as aerodynamic as possible because they suck enough to cast as it is.


Yeah, I usually round then front flap for this same reason.

Definitely looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 3905
> Here is my first attempt at a gurgler. Critique away, I wanna get these down


I dig it. Only thing I might add is a weed guard, but I like fishing them in the thick grass, and in the pads for bass


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I dig it. Only thing I might add is a weed guard, but I like fishing them in the thick grass, and in the pads for bass


I had actually cut some mono for weed guard but I didn't leave enough room on the hook for one on this one. Next one is getting one for sure.


----------



## tailwalk

First ever attempt at a crab fly, using random material I have on hand. Need some smaller eyes, and a bigger dose of patience. anyway, figured I'd post it up here so I can look back and laugh later 

View attachment 3929


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I think it looks great!


----------



## tailwalk

mtoddsolomon said:


> I think it looks great!


You're generous! haha! I like the concept (not that it's original by any stretch) but need work on the execution. Need more practice with the mono crab eyes, and I want to try it with another tie style I worked out on another pattern do the body. I'll post the new and hopefully improved versions as I get better with it.. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I kind of want to get a dryer. Mainly so I can try to start building rods but also to start making crab eyes easier. I've been messing around with a lot of different stuff lately most of them look rough but I enjoy it.


----------



## tailwalk

Do you guys flatten the ends of mono eyes where they get tied in? Didn't think of that on the above tie. Will try next time


----------



## LowHydrogen

tailwalk said:


> Do you guys flatten the ends of mono eyes where they get tied in? Didn't think of that on the above tie. Will try next time


Depends.......on where I'm tying them in and what I want them to do.

If I'm tying them high on the shank of the hook and putting them against a thread ball and using thread tension near the thread ball, to get them to flair or roll out into the desired position, then no.

If I'm tying them into their final position and binding in independently then yes.

Either way can be adjusted after the fact with wraps added and tension applied working behind the eye stalks working toward the eye, but this is slower and more of a corrective action rather than a true positioning method.
I do always have a thread base before I tied in mono of any type, and super glue after they're in a position in happy with.

FYI easy translucent eye method.... Get glass beads from the craft store, plenty of different sizes and colors, stick mono through then burn down until it binds with the glass bead. The green shrimp I tied in post 1068 has eyes done in that fashion.


----------



## tailwalk

LowHydrogen said:


> Depends.......on where I'm tying them in and what I want them to do.
> 
> If I'm tying them high on the shank of the hook and putting them against a thread ball and using thread tension near the thread ball, to get them to flair or roll out into the desired position, then no.
> 
> If I'm tying them into their final position and binding in independently then yes.
> 
> Either way can be adjusted after the fact with wraps added and tension applied working behind the eye stalks working toward the eye, but this is slower and more of a corrective action rather than a true positioning method.
> I do always have a thread base before I tied in mono of any type, and super glue after they're in a position in happy with.
> 
> FYI easy translucent eye method.... Get glass beads from the craft store, plenty of different sizes and colors, stick mono through then burn down until it binds with the glass bead. The green shrimp I tied in post 1068 has eyes done in that fashion.


Thanks for the explanation. I was trying to angle the eyes a bit so they pointed toward the bend of the hook, and wrap around them to spread them apart a bit. When I wrapped back to where I wanted to tie in the brush they straightened out a bit, going more parallel with the shank. I was thinking that by flattening the ends I might be able to get them to hold the angle better. Letting glue set up on them before continuing is another thing I'll try. 

Maybe just cause I'm on my phone I don't see post #'s but that does sound like a cool way to make eyes!


----------



## LowHydrogen

tailwalk said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I was trying to angle the eyes a bit so they pointed toward the bend of the hook, and wrap around them to spread them apart a bit. When I wrapped back to where I wanted to tie in the brush they straightened out a bit, going more parallel with the shank. I was thinking that by flattening the ends I might be able to get them to hold the angle better. Letting glue set up on them before continuing is another thing I'll try.
> 
> Maybe just cause I'm on my phone I don't see post #'s but that does sound like a cool way to make eyes!


To get them out away from the shank and to stay in position, create a little ball of thread on the shank. You're basically creating a bump. Lay the mono eye stalks over the bump but only bind in on the hook eye side of the bump (I realize earlier I said the eye side, and thinking about it now that wasn't a great choice of words since we're discussing eyes lol). This will flair the eyes out and into a more natural position. 
Think of it like this, if you were to lay your fly rod down perpendicular (cross-ways) over a 2*4 in a parking lot, then step down on the rod on one side of the 2*4 the other side is going to raise up. This is obviously a ridiculous example but it's the only thing I could think of to illustrate the idea.
Hope that helps, if not send me a PM


----------



## tailwalk

LowHydrogen said:


> To get them out away from the shank and to stay in position, create a little ball of thread on the shank. You're basically creating a bump. Lay the mono eye stalks over the bump but only bind in on the hook eye side of the bump (I realize earlier I said the eye side, and thinking about it now that wasn't a great choice of words since we're discussing eyes lol). This will flair the eyes out and into a more natural position.
> Think of it like this, if you were to lay your fly rod down perpendicular (cross-ways) over a 2*4 in a parking lot, then step down on the rod on one side of the 2*4 the other side is going to raise up. This is obviously a ridiculous example but it's the only thing I could think of to illustrate the idea.
> Hope that helps, if not send me a PM


That does make sense, and the fly rod analogy works even if the thought of stepping on my fly rod made me twitch a little
Thanks again


----------



## blackmagic1

Found my vise that's been hidden for many years. Take it easy on my, just getting warmed back up. The Uglies....


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 4040
Playing around with some deer hair and craft fur


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 4077


----------



## bananabob

Some of my fav ********** LowHydro


----------



## LowHydrogen

bananabob said:


> Some of my fav ********** LowHydro


Indeed, but those are hopefully going to be eaten by Striper in the river.


----------



## blackmagic1

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 4077


 Whats that material?


----------



## LowHydrogen

blackmagic1 said:


> Whats that material?


EP, color is UV baitfish belly with hand colored backs (sharpie), except the back right, that one has EP mullet color for the back.


----------



## blackmagic1

LowHydrogen said:


> EP, color is UV baitfish belly with hand colored backs (sharpie), except the back right, that one has EP mullet color for the back.


Cool. I've never used EP. Shocking I know. I've always done similar using Neer Hair. The bottom fly on mine above is a poor representation but thats the stuff.


----------



## bryson

Been on a little bit of a bass kick recently -- spending some time playing with small bass (<2 lbs) in the neighborhood ponds, so I figured I'd do a few simple gurglers on cheaper hooks!

View attachment 4085


----------



## bananabob

The neer hair looks good too but I think a little scissor work would clean them up nicely and the top one's eyes look a bit gloppy for lack of better words. One thing to remember with baitfish flies is that less is more when it comes to the material. I always do a lot of brushing the material as I trim it.


----------



## tailwalk

bananabob said:


> One thing to remember with baitfish flies is that less is more when it comes to the material. I always do a lot of brushing the material as I trim it.


I agree with this to a point. there's definitely an advantage to less material but there's also a tipping point where there's just not enough. my best results have come from flies i thought had too much material that were thinned out with the scissors. my experience is 99% using ep fibers but I think it would hold true for other materials as well. If I'm on the edge of too much I feel like the comb and scissors will get me to a better end result than thinning out the material at the tie in point. it's a fun balancing act.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tonight's work. 
Trying out my new Marble Arctic Fox on Sea-'ducer style and some Clousers in decreasing degrees of fullness.
View attachment 4097


----------



## blackmagic1

bananabob said:


> The neer hair looks good too but I think a little scissor work would clean them up nicely and the top one's eyes look a bit gloppy for lack of better words. One thing to remember with baitfish flies is that less is more when it comes to the material. I always do a lot of brushing the material as I trim it.


Trust me, I know. That top fly has triple the material I used to tie it with. It was a clump of Super Hair I just cut and tied on. I remembered quickly what would happen but rolled with it. The hair was so old that those two colors are from the same gathering of hair. 10 year old epoxy wasnt my friend either. I'll clean up my game. There's a reason I called them "The Uglies"


----------



## tailwalk

Took my crab attempt #2 (not pictured) to the fly shop and got some critiques along with new colors. this is version #4, first try with legs. Changed up the weight from beadchain to small pseudo eyes. Hook is #2 sl12. Let me know what you think, particularly about the legs... also need a weedguard

View attachment 4098
View attachment 4099


----------



## CrappieFisherman

bryson said:


> Been on a little bit of a bass kick recently -- spending some time playing with small bass (<2 lbs) in the neighborhood ponds, so I figured I'd do a few simple gurglers on cheaper hooks!
> 
> View attachment 4085


Love the stripped foam look.

I'm thinking about tying up a few articulated streamers for the same reason...might try a sex dungeon.


----------



## LowHydrogen

CrappieFisherman said:


> ...might try a sex dungeon.


Bit personal don't ya think.... 

Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Nice little winter color gurgler. No matter how bad the colors are. ROLL TIDE!
View attachment 4137


----------



## CrappieFisherman

LowHydrogen said:


> Bit personal don't ya think....
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself


You ever tried one, or any other articulated? I really want something that mimics a broken back.


----------



## LowHydrogen

CrappieFisherman said:


> You ever tried one, or any other articulated? I really want something that mimics a broken back.


I've tried tying a couple of the Chocklett's Game Changers. Never fished them myself, but they looked awesome when I tested them in the pond. Not sure what I did with them, think I gave them to a buddy. I did the shanks myself out of SS MIG wire. Kinda copied what this guy did 



 I couldn't figure out what wire he was using said form casting spoon wire, but I didn't know where or what, and I already had the SS MIG wire on hand so I just used that.


----------



## texasag07

I tied a ton of articulated streamers when I lived up north. You do not need wire to tie these flies.

Just use 20lb mono for the connection and make sure you thread both ends of the mono through one or two plastic or metal beads as this will help keep the second hook from fouling.

Make sure to super glue your mono ends once wrapped in the first hook. 

Using 20lb mono I have caught everything from big mountain browns, 30" snook, 15-20lb jacks and bull reds without the second hook pulling free or the mono breaking.

In my opinion the mono is much easier to work with rather than wire.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

texasag07 said:


> I tied a ton of articulated streamers when I lived up north. You do not need wire to tie these flies.
> 
> Just use 20lb mono for the connection and make sure you thread both ends of the mono through one or two plastic or metal beads as this will help keep the second hook from fouling.
> 
> Make sure to super glue your mono ends once wrapped in the first hook.
> 
> Using 20lb mono I have caught everything from big mountain browns, 30" snook, 15-20lb jacks and bull reds without the second hook pulling free or the mono breaking.
> 
> In my opinion the mono is much easier to work with rather than wire.


Thanks for the tips...I'll be sure to show my attempts when I get back to the tying desk.


----------



## tailwalk

View attachment 4145
Tired of tying the blurple version, tried new colors. not sure if I like the bronze back, may have to get some darker brown.

Edit: forgot about my brown prismacolor! 
View attachment 4146


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I'm not going to claim this as a masterpiece...or anything other than fugly, but this is the first time I've ever tried to spin hair on a fly...and did so without a stacker (which is on the Christmas list).

Regardless, I am very happy with the articulation (used the 20lb mono with bead suggestion), and feel the head is good enough to get the action I'm looking for.


----------



## tailwalk

That looks better than my attempts at spinning hair! One of these days I'm going to sit down and spend some time practicing that art.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Couple Clousers and a mini.
View attachment 4154
View attachment 4155


----------



## bryson

Some fun colors for shrimp flies. Not sure how the fish will react, but we shall see! The colors are bright, but there is only a little flash. Might need a trim too, but I want to get it in the water first before deciding.


----------



## bananabob

Let us know how they do bryson


----------



## LowHydrogen

Liking the Orange & Blue, Spurrier must have taught you low country boys a thing or two before he came back....


----------



## bryson

@bananabob Will do -- I'm hoping to get out sometime within the next week, if someone would turn off the damn fan...

@LowHydrogen that's orange and purple right there! No room for Mr. Spurrier at my tying table


----------



## LowHydrogen

My take on combining Bill Laminack and Rune Westphal shrimp patterns. Couldn't find my sharpie set other than black so had to combine deer hair for back coloring. Will be adding color to the clear tail when they are located. Weighted and bent to ride point up.

View attachment 4173
View attachment 4174
View attachment 4175


----------



## bryson

@LowHydrogen very cool! I've been wanting to try some realistic patterns as well. Is that just bucktail, epoxy, and mono? Great job on getting the coloring on the body -- I think it looks way better that way than drawn on the epoxy! Is it weighted at all to help make sure it rides point up, or is the bend enough?


----------



## texasag07

Here is my top articulated streamer pattern that I mentioned a couple days ago. Works well in all colors I prefer black, olive, and white in that order.


----------



## LowHydrogen

bryson said:


> @LowHydrogen very cool! I've been wanting to try some realistic patterns as well. Is that just bucktail, epoxy, and mono? Great job on getting the coloring on the body -- I think it looks way better that way than drawn on the epoxy! Is it weighted at all to help make sure it rides point up, or is the bend enough?


Yes it's weighted really close to the bend to ensure proper landing. Bucktail, dubbing, mono, flashabou, loon hard head clear, I was considering using the loon uv stuff I bought a while back for my spoon flies........ but it sucks, complete waste of $75 in my opinion, usually like their products but if you're wanting to build any thickness at all skip it.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Went ahead and tied a second articulated. I am significantly happier this this one, and have satisfied my articulated craving...for now.
The movement of this fly feels much better








While I feel I was able to improve on my hair density for the head, I have a long way to go with shaping.








I'm also enjoying coloring the head with sharpies...if I get into hair spinning and stacking, I'm wondering if it is worth investing in different color hair?


----------



## tailwalk

Are you shaping with a razor? that fly looks pretty good to me! Funny you mentioned questioning the need for different color hair. I had the same thought after coloring my baitfish pattern. That was the end of my bronze ep but I have a lighter tan that I'm just going to color with the marker


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I don't have a double sided razor...probably my next tool I add to the collection. For now, I am shaping with a pair of scissors.


----------



## THX1138

Here are some shrimp Tail Gotcha I tied from a Postfly kit. I followed the prescribed pattern but added some EP shrimp eyes.

Lou


----------



## THX1138

This is my first attempt at a Musky pattern called the El Chupacabra. This is on a sz1 gama stinger as it is the biggest hook I have on hand. The recepie calls for a 5/0 gama worm hook and will be 6"-7" when done. This one is scaled down a little and is about 4" in length.

Lou


----------



## CrappieFisherman

THX1138 said:


> Here are some shrimp Tail Gotcha I tied from a Postfly kit. I followed the prescribed pattern but added some EP shrimp eyes.
> 
> Lou


How do you like those post fly boxes?


----------



## THX1138

So far I really dig it. I've only gotten one and it was the pattern as shown above. It came with all the materials needed, thread, and the recipe one their newsletter. There were also some coupons for other flyshops and a couple stickers. You don't really save any money on the materials. There is enough in the kit to tie 10 of that fly but there is more than enough left over that you can just add to the rest of your materials for other flies. At $25 a box its not too bad. The more months you pay for up front, the cheaper it is. I only did a 3 month as I am currently deployed to Kosovo and I don't want to loose any in the mail later on.

Lou


----------



## CedarCreek

THX1138 said:


> This is my first attempt at a Musky pattern called the El Chupacabra. This is on a sz1 gama stinger as it is the biggest hook I have on hand. The recepie calls for a 5/0 gama worm hook and will be 6"-7" when done. This one is scaled down a little and is about 4" in length.
> 
> Lou


That'll work. Are you planning on using it for Musky? Where? I'm getting ready to switch to some musky fishing myself now that our water temps in Virginia are down in the 30s. My best pattern here has been Chocklett's T bone articulated streamers checking in around 10-12 inches. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## THX1138

12"?!?!?! Sweet mother!! I've heard of the pattern but I've never seen one. Right now I am deployed to Kosovo. In central Indiana there are a hand full of locations that our DNR has stocked with Tiger Musky. The populations are pretty decent and 40" plus fish are being caught by folks I know personally. I love to tie and since I cant fish I'm trying to get as much of the vise as I can for the remainder of the deployment. I plan to tie a decent assortment for saltwater flies. Most of my efforts will be toward Bass flies but I am wanting to make a good dozen Musky flies for the fall. I'll be sure to post more as I get things knocked out.

I look forward to seeing the T-Bone. What rod and line combo do you cast that with?

Lou


----------



## CedarCreek

THX1138 said:


> 12"?!?!?! Sweet mother!! I've heard of the pattern but I've never seen one. Right now I am deployed to Kosovo. In central Indiana there are a hand full of locations that our DNR has stocked with Tiger Musky. The populations are pretty decent and 40" plus fish are being caught by folks I know personally. I love to tie and since I cant fish I'm trying to get as much of the vise as I can for the remainder of the deployment. I plan to tie a decent assortment for saltwater flies. Most of my efforts will be toward Bass flies but I am wanting to make a good dozen Musky flies for the fall. I'll be sure to post more as I get things knocked out.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the T-Bone. What rod and line combo do you cast that with?
> 
> Lou


Lou, These huge flies seem to work in the Mid-Atlantic rivers that have Musky populations but I have heard that smaller streamers (like Hangtime, Optic Minnow, and other Brad Bohen creations might be better in the midwest and pressured lakes). I use my 11 wt with a 4 foot butt of 60 pound mono looped to a 2 foot piece of 80 pound fluorocarbon with a loop knot (or crimped) to the fly. With that rod I use a teeny 450 line. My other rod is a 10 wt. For that one I use a Class V density compensated sinking line. Both lines work equally well. I make a false cast toward the center of the river and allow the back cast to fall toward the shoreline structure I'm targeting. I don't know all the lingo on the technique but that is how I manage to sling the fly where I want it. There is so much bulk in the fly I like those sinking lines just to get it down quick. Also, since i don't have any of those nice long hackles that folks usually use for the tails i've improvised a bit. Doesn't seem to matter. Here is a picture of a few ready to go. That chartreuse and orange one had the most action (follows, hookups) from last year. Cheers, John


----------



## THX1138

Those are sick! Thanks for the rod info too 

Lou


----------



## THX1138

Sz 2 electric chicken...

Lou


----------



## CrappieFisherman

CedarCreek said:


> Lou, These huge flies seem to work in the Mid-Atlantic rivers that have Musky populations but I have heard that smaller streamers (like Hangtime, Optic Minnow, and other Brad Bohen creations might be better in the midwest and pressured lakes). I use my 11 wt with a 4 foot butt of 60 pound mono looped to a 2 foot piece of 80 pound fluorocarbon with a loop knot (or crimped) to the fly. With that rod I use a teeny 450 line. My other rod is a 10 wt. For that one I use a Class V density compensated sinking line. Both lines work equally well. I make a false cast toward the center of the river and allow the back cast to fall toward the shoreline structure I'm targeting. I don't know all the lingo on the technique but that is how I manage to sling the fly where I want it. There is so much bulk in the fly I like those sinking lines just to get it down quick. Also, since i don't have any of those nice long hackles that folks usually use for the tails i've improvised a bit. Doesn't seem to matter. Here is a picture of a few ready to go. That chartreuse and orange one had the most action (follows, hookups) from last year. Cheers, John


Cedar,
Do you just go to the Potomac, or do you come down my way (Charlottesville).


----------



## CedarCreek

CrappieFisherman said:


> Cedar,
> Do you just go to the Potomac, or do you come down my way (Charlottesville).


I usually fish the upper Potomac out of my buddy's boat or the Shenandoah out of my canoe (with stabilizers) and have tried the New as well. The James west of the Blue Ridge might be best of all (and pretty close to you) but I haven't fished it for Musky yet.


----------



## LowHydrogen

CrappieFisherman said:


> I don't have a double sided razor...probably my next tool I add to the collection. For now, I am shaping with a pair of scissors.


I've been using the Wilkinson Sword brand pretty cheap, and they are super flexible, I've been able to bend them into a radius a good bit tighter than a dime to shape poppers, and they spring right back straight.


----------



## bryson

LowHydrogen said:


> I've been using the Wilkinson Sword brand pretty cheap, and they are super flexible, I've been able to bend them into a radius a good bit tighter than a dime to shape poppers, and they spring right back straight.


I just went to a Rite Aid and got their store-brand double sided razors. They might not be the best out there, but the difference between one of those and a regular single edged razor blade is night and day.


----------



## LowHydrogen

bryson said:


> I just went to a Rite Aid and got their store-brand double sided razors. They might not be the best out there, but the difference between one of those and a regular single edged razor blade is night and day.


Probably same stuff repackaged.


----------



## lemaymiami

Always use double edged razor blades for cutting deerhair (what makes them work so well is the thin-ness of the blades..). I very carefully, using a small pair of nippers, crack each blade in half lengthwise (making two blades) before using them. The moment the blade no longer cuts cleanly as you slice into deer hair... toss it and use a new one. I've never found that one brand was better than any other -but you have to toss any blade that isn't cutting cleanly. I've bought my blades at el cheapo discount stores and on line to get them in quantity - but over the years I always tried to avoid doing any spun and razored bugs for shops - just too time consuming for me...


----------



## yobata

I shave using a safety razor and can vouch that the Merkur brand double sided razor blades (high quality stainless steel) are by far the best I have used!









However, at $8-10 for a package of 10, they are expensive compared to generic razor blades that you can get a pack of 100 for the same price...


----------



## LowHydrogen

yobata said:


> I shave using a safety razor and can vouch that the Merkur brand double sided razor blades (high quality stainless steel) are by far the best I have used!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, at $8-10 for a package of 10, they are expensive compared to generic razor blades that you can get a pack of 100 for the same price...


Dude..... Solingen steel is the business! I have a couple of the old German Eye Brand knives and a couple of the German Tree Brand Bokers I usually don't carry them cause they're more expensive than my Case but there's no denying the quality.


----------



## Grayyoung77

Maybe for a tarpon??


----------



## tailwalk

Grayyoung77 said:


> Maybe for a tarpon??


Nice! I really need to practice some deer hair flies. I don't see any eyes (weight) there. Have you had that thing in the water at all? Looks like it should suspend nicely.


----------



## Grayyoung77

tailwalk said:


> Nice! I really need to practice some deer hair flies. I don't see any eyes (weight) there. Have you had that thing in the water at all? Looks like it should suspend nicely.


I was looking to add some mono eyes but ran out of room. It's a nice high column fly that lands soft. I'm thinking laid up fish for this one


----------



## bryson

bryson said:


> Some fun colors for shrimp flies. Not sure how the fish will react, but we shall see! The colors are bright, but there is only a little flash. Might need a trim too, but I want to get it in the water first before deciding.


Redfish and trout approved -- got out for a solo trip on Christmas Eve morning and picked up a 27" red and a bonus 15" trout (just blind casting at a point). Both fish absolutely wolfed down the fly. I also got a rotary vise for Christmas (been tying on the vise in my Cabela's starter kit), so I'm looking forward to tying up a few more of these!

View attachment 4465
View attachment 4466


----------



## bananabob

All this talk and photos of deer hair flies got me to my vise. 
Here's a couple I tied for jumbo flats trout. Now if I can just find them


----------



## Backwater

Grayyoung77 said:


> Maybe for a tarpon??


It looks good! I'd eat it!


----------



## bananabob

Good job Bryson! Loud works.


----------



## Backwater

bananabob said:


> All this talk and photos of deer hair flies got me to my vise.
> Here's a couple I tied for jumbo flats trout. Now if I can just find them


Looks very snooky to me!


----------



## THX1138

My first attempt at The Cockroach...

Lou


----------



## mtoddsolomon

My first crabs tonight, they are a little rough but not bad i guess for the first go round
View attachment 4519
View attachment 4520


----------



## bryson

@mtoddsolomon I dig the black and purple! One thing I would do is use a little less material around the tail, and push the whole body (including DB eyes) back towards the bend of the hook a little more. I know those fibers tend to end up wherever they want to be, but you can work them back a little by keeping your first few X wraps loose, then pulling the fibers back and putting a few thread wraps in front of them. Then you can do a few more X-wraps to lock it in.

Let me know if you ever want to get together and whip up a few flies! I just got that same vise for Christmas, and love it so far.


----------



## E-money

I tied up a hot pink blind tarpon bunny last night. I'm willing to bet redfish don't need to see eyes

View attachment 4522


----------



## LowHydrogen

Trying some new style eyes, and Varivas hooks.
View attachment 4536


----------



## cougmantx

Well I've gone the other direction. Tying some humpies to send to a couple friends in Colorado.


----------



## LowHydrogen

cougmantx said:


> Well I've gone the other direction. Tying some humpies to send to a couple friends in Colorado.


Very nice! That's not an easy tie.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Another shrimp. Took my time and got much better symmetry on the legs. Went a little darker in this one, also considering not epoxying the body but the jury is still out, opinions welcome...


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


>


Cool!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Tying my final flies for 2016. Got some UV rosin for Christmas, and tied up a deceiver in my favorite colors.










I tied this with some googly eyes from the craft store. They are buoyant and protrude a good bit. I'm curious how this will affect the action. I wrapped some lead to make it more neutrally buoyant...should be interesting.


----------



## THX1138

Greenback baitfish. Tied on a sz1 Mustad big game hook and SF fibers for the body.

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

THX1138 said:


> Greenback baitfish. Tied on a sz1 Mustad big game hook and SF fibers for the body.
> 
> Lou


Nice.
You need to take that guy out to raccoon lake and introduce him to a largemouth in the spring


----------



## THX1138

I'm in Kosovo right now but I will for sure late summer! Raccoon is 45 mins down the road from my house. There are also Striper and a fair bit of carp, I can't wait to get back to the states!

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

THX1138 said:


> I'm in Kosovo right now but I will for sure late summer! Raccoon is 45 mins down the road from my house. There are also Striper and a fair bit of carp, I can't wait to get back to the states!
> 
> Lou


Yeah I saw you were from Indy, I was on a project that had me staying out in Rockville for about 8 months, a couple years back. It's a really nice lake.


----------



## THX1138

My wife's gramma has a house just of the lake and we've bank fished it a few times but all the access points are pretty tough for fly tackle. I really look forward to getting out there on a boat and seeing what I can get done. Tight lines brother.

Lou


----------



## THX1138

Here's a Fish Skull baitfish head I tied last night... Thought I'd continue to add so as to not hijack the thread ;-)

Lou


----------



## bananabob

All St. Bernard hair baitfish. All except the pink that is.
View attachment 4652


----------



## CedarCreek

bananabob said:


> All St. Bernard hair baitfish. All except the pink that is.
> View attachment 4652


I like that one. Our new puppy always keeps one eye on me while I'm around her.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

CedarCreek said:


> I like that one. Our new puppy always keeps one eye on me while I'm around her.


Yeah, mine runs away when I pick up the scissors.


----------



## crboggs

bananabob said:


> All St. Bernard hair baitfish. All except the pink that is.


Hilarious...I keep saying I'm going to try a german shepherd hair bendback one of these days.


----------



## bananabob

Actually tied that a while back from another forum members dog named Gibson.
Fly looks great in the water and does catch fish. I call that fly..."The Gibson"...what else!


----------



## E-money

My All-Natural Crabby. Me thinks the reds will like. 

View attachment 4675


View attachment 4676


----------



## tailwalk

bananabob said:


> Actually tied that a while back from another forum members dog named Gibson.
> Fly looks great in the water and does catch fish. I call that fly..."The Gibson"...what else!


That's hilarious! you owe that dog a big box of treats!


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Hilarious...I keep saying I'm going to try a german shepherd hair bendback one of these days.


There was a famous salmon fly fishing guide in Iceland that was world renown for his flies and guiding the rivers there for many years. One day he stopped guiding and selling his flies and when asked why he stop, his reply was..... "my collie died!"


----------



## Backwater

I have a bad habit of not petting animals as much as gently pinching a tuff of it's hair in my hand (quickly) and eyeballing to see if it would look good as a fly or not. I'm not racist either. Dogs, cats, llamas, birds.... I do the same to all. Not saying I take a pair of scissors to them either..... Just... err.... window shoppin! 

I'm considering gettin me a collie!


----------



## tailwalk

View attachment 4705
Trying to make something besides the ep baitfish to throw at snook in the mangroves. This is a marabou tail w/ black krystal flash, rabbit strip collar and spun deer hair head w/ med. Bead chain. Not very experienced spinning hair so pointers welcome.


----------



## texasag07

Collie/sheltie are very similar to the fox variants and coyote I have used more than I care to admit. Lots of great colors on them.

Lab is not so bueno, I feel me and backwater share typical philosophies when looking at "new pets". Wife just got a horse so look for some horse mane flies soon!


----------



## lemaymiami

Tail... that purple and black fly will work just fine.... Some of the better performing deer hair bugs I've used over the years were sliders - and if you don't carefully pack the hair and don't get that perfectly spun and clipped look it will sink a bit and be very effective. The only thing I'd want to add is a weedguard (but we're in the 'glades where weedguards are pretty much essential....).


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> I have a bad habit of not petting animals as much as gently pinching a tuff of it's hair in my hand (quickly) and eyeballing to see if it would look good as a fly or not.


*lol*

We had to use beard hair last night for the monthly tie off at Bar Fly after the owner's wife mandated that he shave. The theme was "50 Shades of Grey". All the materials (hackle, deer hair, craft fur...beard hair) were grey. I threw together a little seaducer and it came out well enough to go up on the ceiling with all the previous month's winners.

Some of the guys were trying to spin it in a dubbing loop. I used it to make a collar in front of a palmered hackle feather.


----------



## duppyzafari

View attachment 4713
Obsessing about bonefish - just like every winter.


----------



## THX1138

Dude! Those are sick!

Lou


----------



## tailwalk

lemaymiami said:


> Tail... that purple and black fly will work just fine.... Some of the better performing deer hair bugs I've used over the years were sliders - and if you don't carefully pack the hair and don't get that perfectly spun and clipped look it will sink a bit and be very effective. The only thing I'd want to add is a weedguard (but we're in the 'glades where weedguards are pretty much essential....).


thanks! you're right about the weedguard, the 'final' version will have one. For now just trying to dial in working with deer hair. I tossed that fly in the pond tonight and it floats so I'm going to trim it down a little, going for a slow sink.


----------



## lemaymiami

You may not need to trim it at all since most deer hair bugs float - at first.... Make a cast or two with it, squeeze it a bit to thoroughly saturate that head then make a few addtional casts - it should sink a bit once it's saturated with water....


----------



## LowHydrogen

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 4713
> Obsessing about bonefish - just like every winter.


Nice,Very uniform. What type/color thread is that?


----------



## Backwater

duppyzafari said:


>


Duppy, throw on a intermediate or full sinking line and hit the LBK passes for pomps with that fly.


----------



## Hardluk81

View attachment 4785
First fly... do you think a red would eat this if he found it up in the grass?


----------



## texasag07

Hardluk81 said:


> View attachment 4785
> First fly... do you think a red would eat this if he found it up in the grass?


 Fly looks red approved!! but if you are planning on fishing in grass I would add a bass style weedguard from the hookshank to the eye.


----------



## Hardluk81

You probably can't see it because the pic is crap but I put a 20lb floro v guard on it. Is a bass style better?


----------



## Ken T

Hardluk,

Great job for fly number one. I especially like the sparseness of the tie. Many people use far too much material when starting out. It will be eaten by Reds and their associates for sure.

Ken


----------



## Ken T

Here is an interesting product that I just started messing around with. Temple Fox Fur a Wapsi Product. Not a new product but I had a bunch of it in my shop that did not sell for a year or two so I decided to tie some flies with it. What I find unique about this fur is that it has extreme underfur. it is similar in thickness to what you would use for sculpin heads. This simple baitfish was tied with only 2 clumps of fur one white for the rear and one olive which I spun and swept back to create both the over wing and head..

The material is very soft and will really come alive in the water. 









Ken


----------



## GG34

Ken, where is your shop?


----------



## texasag07

Temple fox is great stufff. Nice baitfish as well


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I was slammed busy building Christmas gifts for most of December so I've been away from the vise and microskiff altogether, but I tweaked the color a bit and added a little more flash to my shrimp thing.

Brought some of the earlier versions down to central Florida over the holiday and fished a little ditch I've had my eye on for a while... Between those and the gurglers I tied I probably landed 15-20 snook over the week. Mostly eager under-slot fish but I did get wrecked by a couple bruisers that I managed to feed


----------



## THX1138

Craft fur minnow on a Flymasters sz 4.

Lou


----------



## CrappieFisherman

My local lake is frozen over, but not enough to stand on, so I've just been tying new and interesting patterns (to me at least). Had a go at the small bait fish pattern tied by Davie McPhail. I think this pattern would be good for both fresh and saltwater.





  








DSC04068_1




__
CrappieFisherman


__
Jan 11, 2017


----------



## E-money

I took a shot at a mullet colored deceiver last night. 

View attachment 4922


----------



## duppyzafari

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice,Very uniform. What type/color thread is that?


Thanks! That's UTC ULTRA 210 thread, which is my fave. I'm not sure what the name of the color is, but it's almost silvery tan. I use it whenever I can.


----------



## THX1138

Hollow Point


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Putting these on here for fun...tied up a few copper johns and lightning bugs for my trip into the Blue Ridge Mountains tomorrow.
View attachment 4993
View attachment 4994

View attachment 4995


----------



## crboggs

Plan on hitting the negative low tomorrow...

View media item 1388
View media item 1389


----------



## Jfack

Been a few months since I've tied a fly. Little rusty but here's a see through chenille body shrimp, estaz shrimp, and a baitfish fly. All size 2 sl12s 

View attachment 5011
View attachment 5012


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


>


That shrimp pattern looks good!


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> Those shrimp pattern look good!


Thanks...the dark one (in the foreground) got several looks from reds yesterday but they wouldn't commit. I have to train myself to let the fly sit (or dig in) when its being stalked. I had one big red get right on top of it and lose it, so I gave it a short tic, and he was off like a rocket. I should have left it alone or done a super slow strip...dammit...


----------



## Cameronc

Ive been tying up some articulated sliders lately for bass and larger trout. So far they have produced for Largemouth, Gar, Sailfin Cat and even a grass carp took a hit at it. Ive been calling it the cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## blackmagic1

I guess the shrimpy thing is going around.


----------



## E-money

Here's my first attempt at a dahlberg diver

View attachment 5124


----------



## LowHydrogen

I see you've been stacking!!


----------



## E-money

LowHydrogen said:


> I see you've been stacking!!


I am far less intimidated by deer hair than I was when I started with it a couple months ago.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Do you have a fugly packer? I really noticed a difference in my hair after I started using one.


----------



## E-money

LowHydrogen said:


> Do you have a fugly packer? I really noticed a difference in my hair after I started using one.


Nope, never heard of it. I'll check them out.


----------



## LowHydrogen

E-money said:


> Nope, never heard of it. I'll check them out.


Go to Pat Cohen's website, rusuperfly.com, he developed them. Be warned, you're going to see some flys that he does and probably end up buying more than the packer lol. Dude is unreal with deer hair.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

That is a good looking diver! I can't stack or spin deer hair worth a flip. I guess I just need to commit to it and spend however long it takes to figure it out. 

I've been on a redfish crack kick lately. 









Experimented with tying in a weed guard on a few. 









And my take on Caprain Scott Sparrow's VIP popper. Captain Scott uses a spun deer hair collar and a bucktail. I used a little chenille and craft fur. This thing looks awesome in the water and is great for fishing slow in cold water.


----------



## THX1138

My first T-bone...

Lou


----------



## CedarCreek

THX1138 said:


> My first T-bone...
> 
> Lou


Funny, i just finished another one of those this morning. I'll tell you what's a bummer is losing one of those on a snag in 35 degree water and busting it off. No way I was jumping in. Hope you find them effective when you get back to the states. I'm adding a treble hook with a split ring at the first articulation behind the head to see if it helps with hookups. Prolly not the pc thing to do but I lost several fish last year because they just held onto the head of the fly and never really got stuck.


----------



## THX1138

This one is more "Sirloin" size, lol. I kind of just wanted to see how it would come out and I've never worked with the body tubing before. I have a lot more materials on the way and I will use a slightly bigger hook and probably add the third articulation. I'm really pleased with it and its given me some ideas for other things to try. I think a Pike would dig this for sure and maybe even some freak nasty largemouth ;-) This thing is light enough I might be able to throw it with an 8wt. We'll find out in a few months...

Lou


----------



## Backwater

CedarCreek said:


> Funny, i just finished another one of those this morning. I'll tell you what's a bummer is losing one of those on a snag in 35 degree water and busting it off. No way I was jumping in. Hope you find them effective when you get back to the states. I'm adding a treble hook with a split ring at the first articulation behind the head to see if it helps with hookups. Prolly not the pc thing to do but I lost several fish last year because they just held onto the head of the fly and never really got stuck.


I was chasing reds, while wading in shorts last weekend with my flip flips! Then I blew them out when I stepped on a pop oyster top, cut my foot had to stumble back in! Then I stumbled in some bar called the Salty Shamrock in Apollo Beach. There was brew from the bar tender, and soon it rendered, that ice cold concoction that helped me hang on!

Believe it or not, I left that bar with my wang in my hand. A new Wang Anchor that is....


----------



## duppyzafari

View attachment 5169


More amuse-bouches for the Bonefish. My toes are cold.


----------



## LowHydrogen

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 5169
> 
> 
> More amuse-bouches for the Bonefish. My toes are cold.


Are those SL45's? If yes, do you notice them rusting quicker than other Gama saltwater hooks? I didn't think they lasted nearly as long as the SL11's


----------



## duppyzafari

LowHydrogen said:


> Are those SL45's? If yes, do you notice them rusting quicker than other Gama saltwater hooks? I didn't think they lasted nearly as long as the SL11's


Yes, indeed - SL45's No 6. I haven't had rust issues, but I use ZERUST tabs in my boxes and literally almost never re-use a fly. Once it's been wet, it usually goes into a pocket and then into the trash, when I get home.


----------



## LowHydrogen

duppyzafari said:


> Yes, indeed - SL45's No 6. I haven't had rust issues, but I use ZERUST tabs in my boxes and literally almost never re-use a fly. Once it's been wet, it usually goes into a pocket and then into the trash, when I get home.


10-4 I usually fish them till they're messed up or I can see rust. I have a little tub with lid I put them in, to sit in fresh water from the cooler.
Sending you a PM.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Arctic Fox. Never used this color combination before, maybe the fish will like it.
View attachment 5205


----------



## THX1138

Articulated bucktail bass streamer I came up with today.

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

THX1138 said:


> Articulated bucktail bass streamer I came up with today.
> 
> Lou


IMO With that white/chartreuse and big eyes, there are also plenty of saltwater fish that wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## THX1138

I may or may not have had big jacks in mind too ;-)

Lou


----------



## Backwater

duppyzafari said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> More amuse-bouches for the Bonefish.


Bonefish? Heck, I'd use those for reds!


----------



## Backwater

THX1138 said:


>


Lou, that's what I would throw for oversize jacks! 2 handed stripping as fast as you can! That's all I throw at big jacks. Big baitfish patterns!


----------



## THX1138

View attachment 5336
Tied this guy last night with big jacks in mind... then I read your post this morning ;-)

Lou


----------



## Backwater

That would be good if the winds mucked up the water on a cloudy day, or 1st thing in the morning or late in the evenings.


----------



## 994

I was thinking of a fly for the lagoon that could serve more than one purpose. Tied with rabbit zonker, arctic fox, ep brush. Dead stick in a school of trailers and the rabbit lifts like a worm, small ticks for a shrimp, fast long strips across the potholes for a baitfish. This fly proved to be very well liked on Saturday morning.

Edit: there's a small mono loop with 20# mason, and a drop of zap a gap on the hide of the zonker to prevent fouling.


----------



## tailwalk

Perusing through ssflies on this dreary day has me eyeing their wooly mullet pattern. here's attempt 1:

View attachment 5354
Can't tell from pics if the tail feathers are splayed or not. This one is. Probably going to try one not splayed and see what happens.


----------



## THX1138

View attachment 5406

Bass steamer of my own design (or at least I haven't seen another like it)... 2/0 Gama worm hook and 25mm fish spine. The zonker is tied weedless and has a #7 fishmask up front.

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I was thinking of a fly for the lagoon that could serve more than one purpose. Tied with rabbit zonker, arctic fox, ep brush. Dead stick in a school of trailers and the rabbit lifts like a worm, small ticks for a shrimp, fast long strips across the potholes for a baitfish. This fly proved to be very well liked on Saturday morning.
> 
> Edit: there's a small mono loop with 20# mason, and a drop of zap a gap on the hide of the zonker to prevent fouling.


Nice fly! nice armorer's pad too. I tie at my reloading desk most of the time.


----------



## THX1138

View attachment 5460
T-bone on a Partridge 4/0 attitude extreme and TWO 40mm big game shanks.

Lou


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

My attempt at a size 4 Bauer crab. Time consuming little creatures


----------



## rakeel

Caleb.Esparza said:


> My attempt at a size 4 Bauer crab. Time consuming little creatures


Those look great. I don't know if you've ever seen Drew Chicone's Contraband crab, but it's a great alternative to the Bauer crab and can be tied a lot quicker.


----------



## lemaymiami

For tailwalk... great looking woolhead pattern... Here's a few additional to look at that we've had great success with over the years....


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

rakeel said:


> Those look great. I don't know if you've ever seen Drew Chicone's Contraband crab, but it's a great alternative to the Bauer crab and can be tied a lot quicker.


Thanks! I'm a big fan of Drew's style of tying but I haven't looked into the pattern in detail yet. I will though, my box is lacking in the crab department.


----------



## rakeel

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Thanks! I'm a big fan of Drew's style of tying but I haven't looked into the pattern in detail yet. I will though, my box is lacking in the crab department.


It's an easy tie. The only thing I don't like about the way Drew ties it is the only thing tied to the hook is a dumbell weight. The rest is just glued to the hook. I assume it's bc he's a commercial tier and it saves him time. I go ahead and tie the eyes and legs onto the hook for durability and better control of how they splay. Eventually the glue will give way and the body will rip off but at that point all I have to do is glue another body on top rather than have to redo everything.


----------



## 994

I'm curious about those foot long articulated streamers...What rod do you throw those with? What are you targeting?


----------



## THX1138

They are actually super light but I will be using an 11wt. Could probably easily be thrown with a 10wt. The bigger ones I've tied are intended for Pike and Musky. I've done a little smaller articulated baitfish that I may throw at jacks and maybe a barracuda ;-)

Lou


----------



## tailwalk

View attachment 5565

Trying out ep foxy brushes. I like the black tail effect.


----------



## THX1138

View attachment 5576
View attachment 5577
El chupacabra... pike fly but I think a barracuda might dig it ;-)

Lou


----------



## blackmagic1

needed a change of pace


----------



## THX1138

Shrimp thing...

Lou
View attachment 5627


----------



## Steve_Mevers

blackmagic1 said:


> needed a change of pace


nightime for browns??


----------



## blackmagic1

Steve_Mevers said:


> nightime for browns??


I'm gonna make a snook eat it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

blackmagic1 said:


> I'm gonna make a snook eat it.


I like your thinking! Save one for a river out west, I think a big brown trout might like it also.


----------



## THX1138

Half scale body tubing bunny.
View attachment 5647

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

THX1138 said:


> View attachment 5576
> View attachment 5577
> El chupacabra... pike fly but I think a barracuda might dig it ;-)
> 
> Lou


I think bass will dig it too, it reminds me of a fire tiger.



THX1138 said:


> Shrimp thing...
> 
> Lou
> View attachment 5627


Is that a Verivas, if so do you like them? Also, is this shrimp weighted?


----------



## THX1138

The El Chu is pretty big, I'm not saying a slob LMB wouldn't go for it but it is intended as a predator fly.

The Shrimp thing is weighted, it is the Flymen brass shrimp tail tied on a sz2 Flymasters salt hook. The body is Cohens Carp dub. I am trying to come up with flies using what I have on hand. It takes two weeks to get materials here and it is very frustrating. I've spent over $300 on tying stuff and I'm just waiting now... 

To all of you tiers be thankful you can get things in 3-4 days by mail order and be extremely thankful if you have a good local flyshop. DO NOT take these things for granted.

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

THX1138 said:


> The El Chu is pretty big, I'm not saying a slob LMB wouldn't go for it but it is intended as a predator fly.
> 
> The Shrimp thing is weighted, it is the Flymen brass shrimp tail tied on a sz2 Flymasters salt hook. The body is Cohens Carp dub. I am trying to come up with flies using what I have on hand. It takes two weeks to get materials here and it is very frustrating. I've spent over $300 on tying stuff and I'm just waiting now...
> 
> To all of you tiers be thankful you can get things in 3-4 days by mail order and be extremely thankful if you have a good local flyshop. DO NOT take these things for granted.
> 
> Lou


Nice.
How easy is access to yarn and a coffee grinder? You may be able to start making/blending your own dubbing, and then making your own dub brushes. You can also comb out macreme cord and cut it to lengths to make dubbing brushes, really easy once you get it down and super quick, also allows you blend up custom colors. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## 994

THX1138 said:


> frustrating. I've spent over $300 on tying stuff and I'm just waiting now...
> 
> To all of you tiers be thankful you can get things in 3-4 days by mail order and be extremely thankful if you have a good local flyshop. DO NOT take these things for granted.
> 
> Lou


$300 bucks? You obviously haven't gone down the rabbit hole too far yet. Just wait.. 

I would recommend you look at fly tyers dungeon online. His prices are cheap and he has bulk boxes with tons of different materials to keep you busy.


----------



## THX1138

Hobby n my friends, that's $300 just since I've been in Kosovo for 3 months... not including what I already have on hand! I have been down the rabbit hole of which you speak ;-)

I will look into the dungeon for sure though 

Lou


----------



## Ken T

Nice looking Dahlberg. I love to fish them. I tie them traditional and with a big rabbit strip tail. Love surface takes


----------



## THX1138

Those are sick! That's great deer hair work!

Lou


----------



## THX1138

Burner on sz4 B10S
View attachment 5732
Everglades special on 1/0 SL10S
View attachment 5731

Lou


----------



## E-money

Big ole crab for some big ole reds. 

View attachment 5740


View attachment 5741


----------



## Ken T

With the big drop in water temperature it may be time to get shrimpy. Played around with some EP Brushes tonight. They sure make tying shrimp creations easy.


----------



## Jason

I done did it now. Time to get after it


----------



## 994

While everyone argues over coolers I'm filling my bug box waiting for this cold front to pass by.


----------



## THX1138

Olive Schminnows on Sz 2 flymasters salt hooks.

Lou
View attachment 5936


----------



## blackmagic1

trying to learn this deer hair thing.


----------



## yobata

View attachment 5952
View attachment 5950
First one


----------



## Jason

Tied up some refish ritalin flies yesterday but they all ride point down. Any thoughts as to how I can get the fly to ride point up? Number 2 hook and X-Small dumbells. Pics to follow in next post


----------



## Jason

Redfish ritalin


----------



## 994

Jason said:


> Tied up some refish ritalin flies yesterday but they all ride point down. Any thoughts as to how I can get the fly to ride point up? Number 2 hook and X-Small dumbells. Pics to follow in next post


Might sounds weird, but make sure you are using a loop know to your leader. If not that could be a problem. I use some form of "redfish ritalin" most of the time in the lagoon and don't have a problem with them riding hook down on xs dumbbell.


----------



## Jason

Was using lefty loop knot


----------



## LowHydrogen

Jason said:


> Tied up some refish ritalin flies yesterday but they all ride point down. Any thoughts as to how I can get the fly to ride point up? Number 2 hook and X-Small dumbells. Pics to follow in next post


Eyes are too far forward. Sometimes if the eyes are placed too close to the eye of the hook, the keel effect of the bend/barb is too much for the eyes to offset. XS dumbbells on a #2 (when properly placed) shouldn't have any problem ensuring a point up orientation unless you're using a crazy heavy (something greater than 3x strong) hook. Look at your eye placement on your toad fly compared to your crack/Ritalin flies, I bet you that road rides hook up perfectly.

The other potential issue is placing too much buoyant material on the spine of the hook, this will sometimes cause unintended orientation issues. Unlikely in this situation....

When trying new patterns, a sink full of water is your friend. Toss them in, don't place them in easy, that way you get the closest thing to what they will do when thrown to fish.

Happy Tying
LH


----------



## LowHydrogen

yobata said:


> View attachment 5952
> View attachment 5950
> First one


Love bucktail deceivers. You mean first one of that pattern, or first fly ever?


----------



## Jason

Alright, quick sugery and sink test looks like I'm heading in the right direction now. Much better, thanks!


----------



## yobata

LowHydrogen said:


> Love bucktail deceivers. You mean first one of that pattern, or first fly ever?


First fly ever. Going to Harry Goode's next Saturday for their beginners fly tying class


----------



## LowHydrogen

Very nice! 
I run hot water over my bucktail deceivers after I'm done tying, it helps to train the hair into that streamlined shape, then hang from the eye until dry.


----------



## GG34

A lot of my flies ride hook down. Does it matter other then getting snags on the bottom?


----------



## bananabob

Seeing a bunch of rodents around lately...decided to try one myself. This is the second one.


----------



## Alex M.

View attachment 6009


----------



## lemaymiami

That's a great bug... tie up a few on a size #1 or #2 hook and you've got the perfect backcountry bug for cold, clear waters (down in the 'Glades when it's winter time in Whitewater, Oyster bays and points north...). The only addition I'd make is a wire weedguard...


----------



## bryson

bananabob said:


> Seeing a bunch of rodents around lately...decided to try one myself. This is the second one.


Talk about realistic! Gotta keep one eye on the sky when you're fishing something like that!


----------



## Jason

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 6009


Is that just purple and black bucktail behind the spun hair? Looks great!


----------



## blackmagic1

bananabob said:


> Seeing a bunch of rodents around lately...decided to try one myself. This is the second one.


Sweet! Now I've gotta pick up my rat game! How did you get your ears in?


----------



## Alex M.

Jason said:


> Is that just purple and black bucktail behind the spun hair? Looks great!


Thanks, it's purple badger


----------



## tailwalk

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 6009


That's sweet! does it sink at all or does it stay on top?


----------



## Alex M.

tailwalk said:


> That's sweet! does it sink at all or does it stay on top?


Thanks! Suspends pretty high.


----------



## tailwalk

Alex M. said:


> Thanks! Suspends pretty high.


Sounds perfect. Nice tie.


----------



## bananabob

blackmagic1 said:


> Sweet! Now I've gotta pick up my rat game! How did you get your ears in?


The ears were shaped like a teardrop and I just used a bodkin to open the hair and a little drop of superglue gel on the tip and pushed them in.
Tomorrow I'll swim test it somewhere.


----------



## E-money

New blue crab pattern....

View attachment 6053


----------



## Jason

Had to give the mullet like fly above a shot. Need to pick up better materials though for it


----------



## Alex M.

Jason said:


> Had to give the mullet like fly above a shot. Need to pick up better materials though for it


Looks good!


----------



## Alex M.

bananabob said:


> Seeing a bunch of rodents around lately...decided to try one myself. This is the second one.


That thing is awesome, nice tie!


----------



## Jason

Not the easiest shape to trim. No way the chartreuse doesn't end up stuck to a ditch pickle!


----------



## LowHydrogen

GG34 said:


> A lot of my flies ride hook down. Does it matter other then getting snags on the bottom?


It depends on the situation, what you want out of the fly, and where you fish it. 

If it's Crustacean pattern that you're fishing on the bottom, the hook point being up will help hooking up with foraging fish that are trying to pin it to the bottom as they feed. 
If it's a swimming pattern that isn't weedless and is oriented point down, it will catch more grass and trash, thereby ruining the action and your presentation. 

Essentially if you're in shallow water with vegetation and you want improved hookup rate with fish, you want it to ride point up, or be weedless .......either by weedguard or by the nature of the design (think deceiver patterns etc.. that are effectively weedless due to material protecting the hook point).
LH


----------



## LowHydrogen

bananabob said:


> Seeing a bunch of rodents around lately...decided to try one myself. This is the second one.


Slick as always Bob! Very nice.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 6009


Finally someone else around here who appreciates a little peacock hurl. Lol
View attachment 6060


----------



## THX1138

Ghetto Tramp
View attachment 6061
Lou


----------



## bananabob

Nice red n white mullet Jason. My fav for jumbo flats trout.


----------



## THX1138

Super jerk

View attachment 6172


Lou


----------



## texasag07

THX1138 said:


> Ghetto Tramp
> View attachment 6061
> Lou



Nice I like the colors. For whatever reason I can't get into tying with ostrich plumes. They look amazing dry and then once wet just seem to fold up and loose so much bulk and movement.

For the time and money I feel marabou beats ostrich eveytime. 

I will say though I am a marabou junkie, I own no less than 30 different colors. I also dye my own for custom colors, so maybe I am a bit biased.


----------



## THX1138

Bluegill Hollow Point
View attachment 6174


Lou


----------



## tailwalk

Megalolipop attempt 1:

View attachment 6189


----------



## Alex M.

View attachment 6198
View attachment 6199

Micropoon flies


----------



## THX1138

Alex, 
I dig both of those.

Lou


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 6009


I tied that fly up after looking at your post, just walked over the the canal across the street which is my R&D for fly testing. I love this fly! I am going to tie a few more and go smash some fish.


----------



## THX1138

Allspark on 6/0 Ahrex predator stinger...
View attachment 6215


Lou


----------



## JaxLaxFish

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 6198
> View attachment 6199
> 
> Micropoon flies


Both of those are nice and sparse. What are the materials?


----------



## JaxLaxFish

THX1138 said:


> Allspark on 6/0 Ahrex predator stinger...
> View attachment 6215
> 
> 
> Lou


Are you after pike or musky?


----------



## THX1138

Jax

Both ;-)

Lou


----------



## Alex M.

JaxLaxFish said:


> Both of those are nice and sparse. What are the materials?


Top is hackle, badger and short foxy brush. Bottom is yak with a few strands of flash. Thanks


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Tying some jumbo Redfish Kwans for a trip to Louisiana


----------



## shb

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 6198
> View attachment 6199
> 
> Micropoon flies



Those would work just fine on regular sized poon also


----------



## Zhunter

View attachment 6301
View attachment 6302
For things that eat crabs


----------



## tailwalk

View attachment 6309
View attachment 6310

Ep tarpon crab 1/0


----------



## Rayreds

tailwalk said:


> View attachment 6309
> View attachment 6310
> 
> Ep tarpon crab 1/0


any instructions???


----------



## E-money

View attachment 6361


View attachment 6362


----------



## rakeel

Poontar candy. After looking at this picture it looks like I need to trim up the deerhair on the bottom a little more


----------



## E-money

rakeel said:


> Poontar candy. After looking at this picture it looks like I need to trim up the deerhair on the bottom a little more


I think it looks awesome as is. Trim for anglers, leave it hairy for fish.


----------



## tailwalk

Rayreds said:


> any instructions???


I'll take pictures along the way on the next one. Give me a bit.
In the meantime, materials list:
Sl12s 1/0
Thread of choice
Orange ep brush
Rabbit strips
Krystal flash
Lg crustacean eyes
Ep fibers color 1 (bottom color)
Ep fibers color 2 (top color 1)
Ep fibers color 3 (top color 2)


----------



## THX1138

Playing with EP brushes...
View attachment 6377


Lou


----------



## tailwalk

Ok rayreds, here's the steps: (this might get a little long!) 

Lay down some thread and tie in the brush down the bend slightly. wrap towards the eye till you're on the straight part. I plan on getting a short foxy brush for this but I think the shrimp dub brush looks ok after trimming. 
View attachment 6381


Tie in a section of rabbit strip on each side of the hook shank
View attachment 6385


I forgot the Krista flash on this one but it would go next. Double two strands around the thread and tie in on top. Next take the bottom color ep fibers and cut a short section thick enough to completely encircle the hook shank, and tie in at the middle. Be sure to get 360 coverage
View attachment 6386

Fold the front facing half backwards, maintaining 360 coverage. repeat this so that you've covered the tie in point of the rabbit. Then tie in the eyes. Wrap back over the eyes so you're at the tie in point of the ep. 
View attachment 6387
View attachment 6388
View attachment 6392


Put glue down to lock in the eyes. Probably a good idea to glue in the rabbit too, but I forgot. Give the glue a bit to set up while you prepare the rest of the fibers. Here I cut four sections of top color 1 (bronze), 4 of top color 2 (tan) and 8 of the bottom color. These don't have to be as dense as the first two cause each one is only going on half of the hook shank. 
View attachment 6395

Take a piece of top color 1 and tie it in the same way you did the first two sections, only this time don't go all around, only the top. Turn the fly or rotate the vise and tie in a piece of the bottom color exactly beneath the top piece. Work the fibers so they fill any gaps on the sides.
View attachment 6396
At this point you should have 360 coverage, with top color 1 on the top and bottom color on the bottom. 
View attachment 6397

Repeat the folding back step so that the top and bottom colors stay aligned. Wrap a tiny thread dam to hold them facing back and add a drop of glue. Repeat this process, only this time using top color 2.
View attachment 6398

Keep repeating that step until just before the eye. Alternate top colors with each step, and add a drop of glue at least every other step. Also, use your fingers to compress the bunches after each mini thread dam. This will help hide the tie in points and make a better body overall. whip finish, and cut away the thread. You're going to be left with what looks like a furball. Comb it out and trim to shape. I like to trim top and bottom then round off the sides. 

Hope that was useful! Lets see what you make!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Working on some sand flea patterns for an upcoming San Diego trip.. pretty sure they would work over here on the Atlantic as well


----------



## Rayreds

tailwalk said:


> Ok rayreds, here's the steps: (this might get a little long!)
> 
> Lay down some thread and tie in the brush down the bend slightly. wrap towards the eye till you're on the straight part. I plan on getting a short foxy brush for this but I think the shrimp dub brush looks ok after trimming.
> View attachment 6381
> 
> 
> Tie in a section of rabbit strip on each side of the hook shank
> View attachment 6385
> 
> 
> I forgot the Krista flash on this one but it would go next. Double two strands around the thread and tie in on top. Next take the bottom color ep fibers and cut a short section thick enough to completely encircle the hook shank, and tie in at the middle. Be sure to get 360 coverage
> View attachment 6386
> 
> Fold the front facing half backwards, maintaining 360 coverage. repeat this so that you've covered the tie in point of the rabbit. Then tie in the eyes. Wrap back over the eyes so you're at the tie in point of the ep.
> View attachment 6387
> View attachment 6388
> View attachment 6392
> 
> 
> Put glue down to lock in the eyes. Probably a good idea to glue in the rabbit too, but I forgot. Give the glue a bit to set up while you prepare the rest of the fibers. Here I cut four sections of top color 1 (bronze), 4 of top color 2 (tan) and 8 of the bottom color. These don't have to be as dense as the first two cause each one is only going on half of the hook shank.
> View attachment 6395
> 
> Take a piece of top color 1 and tie it in the same way you did the first two sections, only this time don't go all around, only the top. Turn the fly or rotate the vise and tie in a piece of the bottom color exactly beneath the top piece. Work the fibers so they fill any gaps on the sides.
> View attachment 6396
> At this point you should have 360 coverage, with top color 1 on the top and bottom color on the bottom.
> View attachment 6397
> 
> Repeat the folding back step so that the top and bottom colors stay aligned. Wrap a tiny thread dam to hold them facing back and add a drop of glue. Repeat this process, only this time using top color 2.
> View attachment 6398
> 
> Keep repeating that step until just before the eye. Alternate top colors with each step, and add a drop of glue at least every other step. Also, use your fingers to compress the bunches after each mini thread dam. This will help hide the tie in points and make a better body overall. whip finish, and cut away the thread. You're going to be left with what looks like a furball. Comb it out and trim to shape. I like to trim top and bottom then round off the sides.
> 
> Hope that was useful! Lets see what you make!


Thanks for the pics and this will be on my list for this weekend rainy day. Hope its good enough to post.


----------



## texasag07

View attachment 6414
View attachment 6415
Couple from lately


----------



## THX1138

Articulated, weedless double barrel popper...
View attachment 6441


Lou


----------



## Backwater

Z, most people don't understand that crabs swim sideways! 

BTW, what are those lead things you've tied in? Looks too heavy for a typical 8 or even a 9wt.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

There was a clouser and deceiver hatch on my bench.

Just rounding out the missing holes before heading out to San Diego...hopefully something out there is hungry.


----------



## duppyzafari

Slipper Crabs for those Reds.
View attachment 6542


----------



## shb

Look ......from my phone....
View attachment 6582


----------



## shb

View attachment 6583


----------



## rakeel

Contraband


----------



## Zhunter

Backwater said:


> Z, most people don't understand that crabs swim sideways!
> 
> BTW, what are those lead things you've tied in? Looks too heavy for a typical 8 or even a 9wt.


They are typical lead dumbbell eyes that have been flattened. I have them in lots of different weights, but are intended for 10 wt's


----------



## bentley faulkner

IMG_0057




__
bentley faulkner


__
Feb 23, 2017







Have been tying up ritalins for nick, for a while thought you guys might them.


----------



## tailwalk

rakeel said:


> Contraband


These look awesome! did you use a cutter for the body, and if so which size? What hook did you use?


----------



## crboggs

View media item 1507


----------



## THX1138

Trout Nugget xl

View attachment 6897


Lou


----------



## coolguy420_69

just a few


----------



## shb

View attachment 6932
View attachment 6933
View attachment 6934


----------



## noahvale

Lefluer's Charlie. Killer speckled trout fly. 
Recipe here: http://www.laflyfish.com/flies/lafleurs-charlie.php


----------



## hferrell87

This Reds this past weekend denied all my attempts with natural colored flies, so I figured why not give them something that doesnt match the hatch at all!


----------



## Andrew Jones

Been messing with EP fibers and catching fish with them too!


----------



## rakeel

tailwalk said:


> These look awesome! did you use a cutter for the body, and if so which size? What hook did you use?


Thank you sir. I did use a cutter. I got the ones from Ole Florida Fly Shop, I can't remember the brand off the top of my head though. The ones in the picture are the small size. I also have the large size as well. I figured with those sizes I could cut them down to any size smaller or in between those two sizes with some scissors.

The hook on the ones shown are a SL11-3H size 4. After I tied those though I didn't think there was enough hook gap and started tying them on an SL11-3H size 2 and an SC15 size 1. I'm tying these for a buddy who's going to Belize and wanting to throw them at permit. I figured if he was going to get an eat from a permit, I wanted him to have the best chances of hooking up. I'll keep the ones pictured to throw at reds and see if the hook gap causes any issues.


----------



## LowHydrogen

@THX1138 are you still overseas? I've got some stuff you can have if you want it. I'll never use it but a pike guy would. Couldn't figure out how to PM a pic... PM me if you want it and we'll figure it out.
View attachment 6967


----------



## tailwalk

View attachment 7009
Not sure what I think of this yet. Tried to copy the ep tarpon shrimp. I need to figure out trimming around the rubber legs in the tarantula brush.


----------



## E-money

The two patterns from last night

View attachment 7013


View attachment 7014


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

With beach jacks starting to show up soon in the panhandle I figured I should tie some mullet looking things.
Foxy brush head, streamer hair and flash for the body. #1 2600-v which are quickly becoming my favorite hooks


----------



## THX1138

View attachment 7148
View attachment 7149
Tarpon Toads on 2/0 Gama SC15...

Lou
View attachment 7150


----------



## crboggs

tailwalk said:


> View attachment 7009
> Not sure what I think of this yet. Tried to copy the ep tarpon shrimp. I need to figure out trimming around the rubber legs in the tarantula brush.


Maybe shorten the zonker a bit or replace it with some barred craft fur and a couple of pieces of flash.

But then again...if it doesn't foul while you are fishing it...leave it alone.


----------



## tailwalk

crboggs said:


> Maybe shorten the zonker a bit or replace it with some barred craft fur and a couple of pieces of flash.
> 
> But then again...if it doesn't foul while you are fishing it...leave it alone.


I spent some time in the practice facility (aka the pond out back) and the fly behaved itself pretty well. Soft landing, suspends well... I did have an issue with fouling once or twice during casting but that could just be my mediocre casting skills. There are a couple things I'll try a bit different. I'll let you know what works. thanks for the feedback


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 7324


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 7325
View attachment 7326


----------



## THX1138

Baitfish tied from table scraps... I like it so I put a #7 fishmask on it...
View attachment 7327


Lou


----------



## THX1138

Olive T-bone...
View attachment 7328


Lou


----------



## G_straus822

View attachment 7385
View attachment 7386
View attachment 7387
View attachment 7388
View attachment 7389
View attachment 7390
View attachment 7391
View attachment 7392
View attachment 7394
View attachment 7393


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 7395


----------



## mtoddsolomon

View attachment 7396
Playing around with some rabbit fur


----------



## texasag07

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 7396
> Playing around with some rabbit fur


Wrap some chenille or hackle or something around those dumbbell eyes and it won't land like a depth charge. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## LowHydrogen

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 7396
> Playing around with some rabbit fur


I'm impressed, that's a pretty clean/organized looking desk and area. When I get done with a tying session, it looks like my area has been hit with a chicken IED.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

LowHydrogen said:


> I'm impressed, that's a pretty clean/organized looking desk and area. When I get done with a tying session, it looks like my area has been hit with a chicken IED.


I'm pretty anal about keeping my work area clean. Plus I just finished making my tying station. Built a table and hung some peg board to have all my materials all out there in the open.
View attachment 7411


----------



## RobA

Some finger mullet


----------



## Str8-Six

G_straus822 said:


> View attachment 7385
> View attachment 7386
> View attachment 7387
> View attachment 7388
> View attachment 7389
> View attachment 7390
> View attachment 7391
> View attachment 7392
> View attachment 7394
> View attachment 7393


What material are you using for the small white ones if you don't mind me asking? Seems simple and quick to tie.


----------



## pete_paschall

mtoddsolomon -  you have some of these critters coming your way...


----------



## crboggs

Str8-Six said:


> What material are you using for the small white ones if you don't mind me asking? Seems simple and quick to tie.


Those are crystal schminnows. Great beach flies for snook and super easy to tie. All you need is chenille, marabou, and the eyes. Google "norm's crystal schminnow" and you'll see plenty.


----------



## Str8-Six

crboggs said:


> Those are crystal schminnows. Great beach flies for snook and super easy to tie. All you need is chenille, marabou, and the eyes. Google "norm's crystal schminnow" and you'll see plenty.


Thank you. I will be tying some of these. It caught my eye because it looks just like a fly version of a crappie jig and I love crappie jigs.


----------



## crboggs

Good luck! They are easy to tie and you can use various eye weights depending on water depth.

If you fish beaches or dock lights, you should keep a couple in your box.


----------



## shb

View attachment 7531




Little baby flat wings.


----------



## G_straus822

Str8-Six said:


> What material are you using for the small white ones if you don't mind me asking? Seems simple and quick to tie.


They're called schminnows. Black bead chain or mono eyes. Pearl chenille for the body and white marabou for the tail. You can also make them glow. Simple effective snook fly.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size #4 Kwan variants


----------



## THX1138

Dude! Those are sick!!

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

Head style 1
View attachment 7581

Head style 2
View attachment 7584


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size 4, crabby thing. I've seen something similar before but I have no idea what it was called


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb.Esparza said:


> With beach jacks starting to show up soon in the panhandle I figured I should tie some mullet looking things.
> Foxy brush head, streamer hair and flash for the body. #1 2600-v which are quickly becoming my favorite hooks


Good profile and simple white. Who makes the #1 hook?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> Good profile and simple white. Who makes the #1 hook?


It's a Varivas 2600-V. Can't say enough good things about them


----------



## LowHydrogen

Caleb.Esparza said:


> It's a Varivas 2600-V. Can't say enough good things about them


x2 on the 2600V.
I would only add, be warned if buying online. Varivas hook sizing is not the same as traditional hook sizing. Top hook is a Mustad 34007 size #1, bottom is a Varivas 2610 ST-V size #6! 
View attachment 7622

Happy Tying


----------



## THX1138

Maribou Tarpon Toad on 2/0 SC15
View attachment 7623


Lou


----------



## THX1138

Game Changer on sz 2 B10s
View attachment 7625
View attachment 7624


Lou


----------



## E-money

View attachment 7626


Light crabs for spring slotties


----------



## THX1138

Shrimpy gurglers
View attachment 7732

Clousers for the bones
View attachment 7733

And this wooly mammoth tied from materials @LowHydrogen sent me 
View attachment 7734


Not a bad afternoon at the bench 

Lou


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I know some tiny tarpon that aren't gonna be too happy next week


----------



## duppyzafari

View attachment 7805
Two dozen Canal Shrimp for the CCA Tournament Fly Angler boxes.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Been playing around with some tinsel and estas...should make the bass happy.


----------



## LowHydrogen

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 7805
> Two dozen Canal Shrimp for the CCA Tournament Fly Angler boxes.


Nice flies.
Notice the thread change at the eye. Are you tying those bead chains in after the initial thread base and other materials are tied in, or were those just to close the eye?


----------



## LowHydrogen

View attachment 7846


View attachment 7845


----------



## duppyzafari

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice flies.
> Notice the thread change at the eye. Are you tying those bead chains in after the initial thread base and other materials are tied in, or were those just to close the eye?


Thanks!

Everything is tied in with UTC Ultra 280 in tan then I add a little olive on the nose. I usually tip with a contrasting color but the legs on this one are olive, so that's what I chose.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Been on a roll tying new patterns this weekend. Just finished my first crease fly. Need to get some larger Mylar tubing to make it better, but I'm happy with the result.

Anyone ever fish one of these?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size #6 micro gurglers are size #6 bass approved! I like the profile of these much more than the gurglers I normally tie, not to mention they throw like a dream on my 5wt. Can't wait to feed these to some juvenile tarpon


----------



## redchaser

Lots of tarpon flies. I started tying flies for an upcoming trip a couple of weeks ago, I finally stopped long enough to count the other night and found that I had tied 90 flies. Well my OCD like round numbers so I had to time ore to hit an even 100. I went to put them in the box I had and they wouldn't all fit, so I built another fly box, but spread out between the 2 boxes it doesn't fill them completely, that means I have to tie even more flies...because you know, you gotta fill the box....


----------



## bananabob

Looks like you need to seek professional help red.

Do post the results of the counseling you receive on your trip.


----------



## redchaser

bananabob said:


> Looks like you need to seek professional help red.
> 
> Do post the results of the counseling you receive on your trip.


I'll probably end up actually using 2 of them.


----------



## LowHydrogen

redchaser said:


> Lots of tarpon flies. I started tying flies for an upcoming trip a couple of weeks ago, I finally stopped long enough to count the other night and found that I had tied 90 flies. Well my OCD like round numbers so I had to time ore to hit an even 100. I went to put them in the box I had and they wouldn't all fit, so I built another fly box, but spread out between the 2 boxes it doesn't fill them completely, that means I have to tie even more flies...because you know, you gotta fill the box....
> View attachment 7916


Please post some closer shots of those grizzly hackled flies in the lower box. They look like 'ducer variants. One of my favorite style patterns, especially with grizzly hackle.


----------



## lemaymiami

Other than re-stocking Whitewater Clousers - the only thing I've been tying up are a few Seaducers, all white with a grizzly nose, on #1 or 1/0 hooks (each one with a wire weedguard, of course). They're pretty close to Chico's original pattern (no eyes...) for working very shallow, sight-fishing snook, reds, and big speckled trout (what they've been doing, hanging around with snook - I have no idea....).

Here's a pic of one of those trout, taken on Monday - then carefully released - it was over 22" and up inside Whitewater Bay out of Flamingo... You can barely see the fly hanging from its jaw.

By the way, his ten year old son got a 100lb bull shark earlier that day on only 15lb line.... don't think he'll want another any time soon...


----------



## redchaser

LowHydrogen said:


> Please post some closer shots of those grizzly hackled flies in the lower box. They look like 'ducer variants. One of my favorite style patterns, especially with grizzly hackle.


I'll try to post some when i get home. For redfish I tie and fish a lot of weighted seaducers, especially in black and red. First redfish I ever caught on fly was on a clasic seaducer in yellow red and grizzly.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

These critters are headed over Texas way


----------



## sjrobin

Thanks again Caleb.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> Thanks again Caleb.


Absolutely! I'll get them headed your way asap.


----------



## redchaser

Here's the upclose


----------



## Backwater

shb said:


>


Dude, What is up with those eyes??


----------



## shb

Tackle Warehouse 
Lure customization
Eyes
Something something look down eyes

Point the pupils towards the hook bend

Looks like frightened/fleeing bait fish looking at the horror below.

The horror.


----------



## shb

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/6th_Sense_Crush_HD_Down_Eyes/descpage


----------



## LowHydrogen

shb said:


> Tackle Warehouse
> Lure customization
> Eyes
> Something something look down eyes
> 
> Point the pupils towards the hook bend
> 
> Looks like frightened/fleeing bait fish looking at the horror below.
> 
> The horror.


Now that's funny.


----------



## THX1138

Clouser deep minnow for peacocks... on 2/0 Partridge attitude streamer.









Bass candy on sz 1 B10s with #6 Fishmask.









Lou


----------



## Dalecityusa

Fly rod broken givin me time to get some tying in ... which one would you use for mosquito lagoon reds ?? How they look?


----------



## Financekid1

Blue crab thingy


----------



## THX1138

Weedless, lightly weighted bluegill-esque streamers. As I was finishing the second one, I realized these are not going to hold the shape I want in the water. The body material is EP craft fur brush and EP sparkle brush palmered simultaneously. I think maybe some 1/8" body tubing or Gunnar Brammer's holo flash tube trick... my biggest problem with everything I've tied while deployed is that I have no way to swim test anything. I'm ready to get home to my family and my tried and true fishing waters. Cheers to all.










Lou


----------



## rakeel

Financekid1 said:


> View attachment 8243
> 
> Blue crab thingy












Oh yeah, I like this one. What materials are you using for the tail and body?


----------



## Financekid1

rakeel said:


> Oh yeah, I like this one. What materials are you using for the tail and body?


Thanks! Tail is blue **** hair..body is silver fox brush. Pretty easy to make. Hardest part is keeping your legs straight while wrapping the brush.


----------



## THX1138

Behold!! The Gangster crab!! Tied on sz 1 Mustad big game also used home made crab eyes 

















Lou


----------



## bjtripp83

last year posted here about fiddler fly i wanted to make for tailing reds in the lowcountry. when they are rooting, hooking up is largely a matter of getting the fly down thru the grass and on the ground and in their little field of vision. went through a lot of iterations. the final version looks like the one below with the feather "legs" removed, they got caught in the grass









caught 3 in the second evening out with that one before i stopped in order to photograph/video record. for the situtation i use it in it works like a charm. The foam claw is buoyant and i do a lead wrap on the shank, so it stays upright no matter how thick the grass im dragging it thru is. the claw is an additional weed guard too. towards the end of the fall tailing season, i had trouble getting takes, and i think it was because the fly was too flashy. when i was dealing with a single fish on a flat that wasn't so actively digging, i think the fish had pause enough to really look at the thing and feel something wasnt right. this year gonna try the one below for those situations...more muted, sand fiddler color.









i got some wood duck feathers and just threw one on this one to experiment w/. markered the tips of the weed guard to mimic eye stalks. 

Also tried to make up a shrimp fly later last season. didnt get any bites...think it was a similar problem w/ the subtle flashiness of pink eyes and fluoro antennae things in situations where the fish were more discerning. think i also wasnt stripping it naturally.









the last one i tied below. using the quill of a dove feather w/ ep fibers overlaid for the horn, markered the eyes black, folded the tail back like its popping and plan to strip it in pops and see what happens. its a little sloppy, ill clean it up as i tie more.


----------



## bjtripp83

THX1138 said:


> Behold!! The Gangster crab!! Tied on sz 1 Mustad big game also used home made crab eyes


how do you make the crab eyes


----------



## THX1138

Articulated suspending shrimp...









Lou


----------



## THX1138

bjtripp83 said:


> how do you make the crab eyes


I start with 30lb mono. Cut a section to length and take a lighter to both ends and make a small bead. Then I use thick Loon UV resin and put some on some scrap card stock. I dip the melted bead in the UV, spin in my fingers to even the resin, then cure. I dip the whole thing a second time and repeat the last step. This builds the shape evenly. I then use black sharpie to color the eye. Let the sharpie dry a little then dip one more layer, spin, then cure. It's a little time on consuming but not too bad once you get into the groove of it. 










Lou


----------



## Alex M.




----------



## crboggs

Tweaking this one for the 6wt...legs may get a trim if they foul too much...
View media item 1571


----------



## CrappieFisherman

The bluegills are coming...the bluegills are coming!


----------



## Pierson

Fresh red fish arsenal for the new 6 wt!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

I've got a new 10wt I'm fixing to buy, so I thought I'd tie something worthy to throw on it...what doesn't like a good yellow perch?


----------



## Backwater

Pierson said:


> Fresh red fish arsenal for the new 6 wt!
> 
> 
> View attachment 8450
> View attachment 8451
> View attachment 8452
> View attachment 8453
> View attachment 8455


All nice flies!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Decided to tie a trout fly...


----------



## THX1138

Stu Apte Tarpon fly on 2/0 SC15








Foam Tarpon Toad also on 2/0 SC15









Lou


----------



## CrappieFisherman

THX1138 said:


> Stu Apte Tarpon fly on 2/0 SC15
> View attachment 8568
> 
> Foam Tarpon Toad also on 2/0 SC15
> View attachment 8569
> 
> 
> Lou


I like that tarpon toad. Is that multiple pieces of foam?


----------



## THX1138

Yes. and its a PITA... at least the way I did it any way. I cut a thin strip of foam in each color and glue them together with a foam safe CA of your choice. Then cut the sections to length one shorter than the other to give a little taper. I then trip them length wise to slim the profile a little. Once all that is done, I "figure 8" tie each piece on one at a time. Once all the pieces are tied in, I go between each segment with Loctite ultragel and lock them all together. The last step is to take a razor blade and cut the side taper all in one shot, do this to each side. This makes for a solid piece and it should hold up when an angry fish bites... should...

Lou


----------



## [email protected]

This is one of the Fleyes I am tying up for the Spring in the North East.
I shot this video at The Atlantic Saltwater Flyrodders Tie For Pie Meeting on 3/28/17.
This is one of the simples topwater Fleyes you can make. It works well and lasts.
Brad


----------



## Jfack

I haven't tied in so long. Yet my materials keep accumulating.


----------



## THX1138

Borski's green zima...









Lou


----------



## shallowfish1

Last I tied were for a trip to the LA marsh last year and they saw little use given very high winds. I'm more of a function over form guy...which is another way of saying I tie ugly flies.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## texasag07

Little over 4 dozen of my 2/0 "tarpon convicts" headed out to a fly shop.


----------



## crboggs

THX1138 said:


> Borski's green zima...


Yup. I'll have a row of these in my poon box as well.

What hook did you tie on?


----------



## texasag07

I would bet it is tied on a 2/0 or 3/0 gami sc-15 from the looks of it.

It's definitely a great fly.


----------



## THX1138

crboggs said:


> Yup. I'll have a row of these in my poon box as well.
> 
> What hook did you tie on?


Thanks bro. 2/0 SC15... it's a super easy tie. I just can't wait to get out and use it! I'm less than 90 days in country and I can not wait to get out of here!!

Lou


----------



## THX1138

texasag07 said:


> Little over 4 dozen of my 2/0 "tarpon convicts" headed out to a fly shop.


Dude, these are sick! What is the head material? Kind of looks like marabou but not really... Mono eyes?

Lou


----------



## Guest

Still have







to figure out why white gurglers out fish brown gurglers about 500 to none


----------



## hferrell87




----------



## jbclarke16

New to the tying world but these are some I spun up the other day at school. Heading to the keys in a few weeks and trying to get some of my own tied.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tonight's work


----------



## jbclarke16

An EP Crab and some poon cockroaches. I accidentally whacked one of the legs off of the crab during trimming so I had to chop the other side off to match.


----------



## Spartan88

Epoxy Shrimp for dock lights. Yes it has been wet tested and it does ride in the water properly.


----------



## Pierson

A couple topwater snook patterns. Spun deer hair is such a love hate relationship....


----------



## THX1138

Sad Flea... saw the vid from Ole Florida fly shop. I didn't have all the called for materials on hand but I gave her a go. I think some carp might dig it...









Lou


----------



## THX1138

XL Gamechanger...










Lou


----------



## jbclarke16

What's everybody tying for tarpon? I've already tied three variations of bunny, several ep flies, and a cockroach variation. Trying to figure out what else I need to throw in my box. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Nway93

jbclarke16 said:


> What's everybody tying for tarpon? I've already tied three variations of bunny, several ep flies, and a cockroach variation. Trying to figure out what else I need to throw in my box. Anyone have any suggestions?


If you're fishing in the keys you want smaller stuff like toads and more flies like the cockroach. Easy way to tie them is tarantula brush for the head instead of ep fiber. Can knock them out in almost half the time. Don't skimp on hooks either owner akis are the way to go. I'd stay away from the gama sc15, sl12s, and tiemco 600sp. I'm by no means a tarpon expert but have either had bad personal experiences with those hooks or have very close friends that have.


----------



## wildwest30




----------



## jbclarke16

Nway93 said:


> If you're fishing in the keys you want smaller stuff like toads and more flies like the cockroach. Easy way to tie them is tarantula brush for the head instead of ep fiber. Can knock them out in almost half the time. Don't skimp on hooks either owner akis are the way to go. I'd stay away from the gama sc15, sl12s, and tiemco 600sp. I'm by no means a tarpon expert but have either had bad personal experiences with those hooks or have very close friends that have.


Yeah, we're headed to the keys! It'll be my first trip down there so I've got high hopes we can find some fish. So I guess smaller is better for the keys? If you don't mind me asking, what issues were had with the gamas and the tiemcos? I can't justify spending $22+ on a pack of 12 tiemcos anyway but with that kind of price you would expect "the best." Thanks for the advice, I will definitely keep that in mind and try to start rolling out more cockroaches and some toads.


----------



## Nway93

jbclarke16 said:


> Yeah, we're headed to the keys! It'll be my first trip down there so I've got high hopes we can find some fish. So I guess smaller is better for the keys? If you don't mind me asking, what issues were had with the gamas and the tiemcos? I can't justify spending $22+ on a pack of 12 tiemcos anyway but with that kind of price you would expect "the best." Thanks for the advice, I will definitely keep that in mind and try to start rolling out more cockroaches and some toads.


I've turned #2 sc15s into pretzels on redfish and had some bigger ones break on snook and small tarpon. The sl12 is notorious for breaking if clamped in the vice to tight and the point on tiemcos roll too easily. As for flies it needs to land soft and stay in the fishes face. My go to lowtide redfish fly happens to be a copy of a fly Jared Raskob uses for tarpon if that says anything. I just tie it on a smaller hook and with beadchain but same size.


----------



## jbclarke16

Nway93 said:


> I've turned #2 sc15s into pretzels on redfish and had some bigger ones break on snook and small tarpon. The sl12 is notorious for breaking if clamped in the vice to tight and the point on tiemcos roll too easily. As for flies it needs to land soft and stay in the fishes face. My go to lowtide redfish fly happens to be a copy of a fly Jared Raskob uses for tarpon if that says anything. I just tie it on a smaller hook and with beadchain but same size.


Ah, I gotcha, yeah I don't have any experience with the sc15 but will definitely steer clear now. I have tied a few of mine with sl12's so given your experience I may have to switch after this pack is empty lol. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LowHydrogen

EP bendbacks.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nway93 said:


> I've turned #2 sc15s into pretzels on redfish and had some bigger ones break on snook and small tarpon. The sl12 is notorious for breaking if clamped in the vice to tight and the point on tiemcos roll too easily. As for flies it needs to land soft and stay in the fishes face. My go to lowtide redfish fly happens to be a copy of a fly Jared Raskob uses for tarpon if that says anything. I just tie it on a smaller hook and with beadchain but same size.


You either have horrible luck with hooks, or exceptional luck finding beast redfish. If you're experiencing breakage from clamping in your vise I think you need to look at your jaws on the vise. I think you may have a burr or some type of casting/forging defect that must be damaging the hook. I have never fished Tiemco hooks but have fished a ton of Gamakatsu and haven't experienced issues like that.


----------



## rakeel

For what it's worth, I've had bad experience with the SC15 as well, mostly with breakage. I had a sheepshead snap one right below the eye of the hook recently.


----------



## bananabob

Anybody use VMC Pinhead 7120BN. Got some 2/0, look pretty strong but have yet to test them on any beasts. Hopefully soon on some surf fish, snook or tarpon.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Just finished up my first hollow tie deceiver.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

OK, one more big fly tied before my trip to the coast.


----------



## texasag07

Couple more.

As far as poon hooks go I like tiemco 600sp
Owner aki 
Mustad signature c 68snp( copy of the gamma sc-15 but a little stronger)
Just my opinion


----------



## Alex M.




----------



## jbclarke16

Tied some micro crabs up today for permit/bonefish


----------



## texasag07

Skrimp on a 1/0 owner aki


----------



## bryson

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 9270
> Skrimp on a 1/0 owner aki


What kind of feather is that with the small stripes? Looks great!


----------



## texasag07

bryson said:


> What kind of feather is that with the small stripes? Looks great!


It's from a redhead or pintail duck I shot i think, but you can find something similar searching for mallard flank.


----------



## THX1138

Con-man









Lou


----------



## shb

Alex M. said:


> View attachment 9246


Nice!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Haven't been tying much, but my gurgler stock took quite a hit on this last trip to Florida so I'm trying to catch back up.


----------



## THX1138

Superjerk










Lou


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Half dozen each, #6 and 1/0's


----------



## lemaymiami

Caleb, what is the collar on that rabbit strip pattern? It looks just like a fly one of my anglers sent me a few years back (the collar material...) and I'd sure like to be able to work a few up.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

lemaymiami said:


> Caleb, what is the collar on that rabbit strip pattern? It looks just like a fly one of my anglers sent me a few years back (the collar material...) and I'd sure like to be able to work a few up.


Cap't. Bob, 

From the rabbit strip forward it's a couple wraps of UV polar chenille, a collar of arctic fox, and finished off with some 1.5" EP foxy brush for the head. 

Not my pattern, but they're real buggy and I like them. I do wonder if they are too flashy for adult fish though..


----------



## THX1138

Playing around with some SC17's and double barrel poppers...





































Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Pierson

Caleb, your first fly inspired me to copy you. I made these with beach snook in mind but i feel like it could be a good dock light fly as well as a good backwater fly. What is your intended application with that fly?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Pierson said:


> Caleb, your first fly inspired me to copy you. I made these with beach snook in mind but i feel like it could be a good dock light fly as well as a good backwater fly. What is your intended application with that fly?
> 
> 
> View attachment 9758


All of the above! Haha. I tied them small with finicky beach fish, and docklights in mind. I'm gonna tie some more on a size #1 2600-V minus the flash in the tail with spooky clear water tarpon as the intended target hopefully.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Tied up a kiptail stealth bomber


----------



## THX1138

Toothless...


















Lou


----------



## THX1138

Hollow Point

















Lou


----------



## el9surf




----------



## LowHydrogen

Toads.


----------



## THX1138

@LowHydrogen 
Those Toads are sick bro.

Lou


----------



## WillW

LowHydrogen said:


> Toads.
> View attachment 9955


Just tied up some very similar to these. Tarpon on the brain


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Smackdaddy53

How can a brother get a few of these flies until I can start tying my own? Message me!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How can a brother get a few of these flies until I can start tying my own? Message me!


I'll send you a couple, PM me your address. It's a slower sink rate fly and I didn't put weed guards on these because I don't intend to bottom bounce them, but have in the past. If you need a guard, I can add a single or double (I prefer double) it's up to you. I tied up a handful tonight. I've been experimenting with different shapes to the head, you can trim them to dive or climb a bit on the retrieve depending on how you cut it and how you strip it. Disregard the feather width on the furthest fly I had wet it to train a couple unruly barbules.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll send you a couple, PM me your address. It's a slower sink rate fly and I didn't put weed guards on these because I don't intend to bottom bounce them, but have in the past. If you need a guard, I can add a single or double (I prefer double) it's up to you. I tied up a handful tonight. I've been experimenting with different shapes to the head, you can trim them to dive or climb a bit on the retrieve depending on how you cut it and how you strip it. Disregard the feather width on the furthest fly I had wet it to train a couple unruly barbules.
> View attachment 9985


Man the reds here are going to crush those on the left! I don't need weed guards, I will be keeping them high just over the grass.


----------



## EdK13

May the wind gods have mercy on fluff chuckin Texans, generally speaking.


----------



## Pierson

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 9975


I tie a lot of my tarpon bunnies like that with the deer hair head. Sink rate is sexy and you can trim it to swim all kinds of ways. Awesome fly!


----------



## 994

Clear water in the lagoon mixed with the pre summer shrimp spawn have forced me to abandon big bushy bugs (lots of alliteration here) for a more natural mini crustacean pattern. The pink UV EP brushes are hard to beat.


----------



## THX1138

Playing with the double barrel popper bodies...

















Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

THX1138 said:


> Playing with the double barrel popper bodies...
> View attachment 10047
> 
> View attachment 10048
> 
> 
> Lou


You bending those yourself or did they come that way?


----------



## THX1138

Those are Ahrex 1/0 Texas predator hooks... basically a light wire worm hook. I use them in conjunction with a 35mm fish spine and tie them articulated, weedless. 

Lou


----------



## el9surf

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Clear water in the lagoon mixed with the pre summer shrimp spawn have forced me to abandon big bushy bugs (lots of alliteration here) for a more natural mini crustacean pattern. The pink UV EP brushes are hard to beat.


I wouldn't mind having a few of those. How did you tie it? I had to downsize myself the other day to a small shrimp pattern.


----------



## sjrobin

Here are a few that might work and have worked for Texas reds in the right conditions. Proven bonefish flies from SS Flies. The names are cool. Missing link, mantis shrimp, spawning shrimp, and firecracker.


----------



## el9surf

This was my ticket on Sunday. Really starting to dig the owner mosquito, they are sticky. Just wish they made a longer shank version.


----------



## bryson

Here's a fun variation on the gold-bodied crabs I like to throw at tailing reds in Charleston:








Simple baitfish (this one has been fished a handful of times, but never had a fish on it):









Getting geared up for the Keys in a month, here's a larger baitfish pattern, nothing but rabbit and marabou: 








And a baitfish that came out looking a lot like a worm fly. I wanted to use just enough deer hair to make it suspend right under the surface (which it does), but I think I should have used just a little more, or built up the orange rabbit collar to give a more fishy appearance:









Here's a pretty simple deceiver, with ostrich as the tail.









Been tying a lot of dock light flies too, but they aren't anything fancy. I've got a big pack of Owner Mosquito hooks that I'm excited to tie with this weekend, so hopefully I can pick out some good patterns and crank out several of each. I've mostly just been experimenting and tying one-offs, other than the dock light flies and the flies for Charleston.


----------



## el9surf

I try to tie compact patterns on the mosquitoes. I don't want to give the fish a lot of extra material to short strike.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> Here's a fun variation on the gold-bodied crabs I like to throw at tailing reds in Charleston:
> View attachment 10085
> 
> Simple baitfish (this one has been fished a handful of times, but never had a fish on it):
> View attachment 10087
> 
> 
> Getting geared up for the Keys in a month, here's a larger baitfish pattern, nothing but rabbit and marabou:
> View attachment 10086
> 
> And a baitfish that came out looking a lot like a worm fly. I wanted to use just enough deer hair to make it suspend right under the surface (which it does), but I think I should have used just a little more, or built up the orange rabbit collar to give a more fishy appearance:
> View attachment 10088
> 
> 
> Here's a pretty simple deceiver, with ostrich as the tail.
> View attachment 10089
> 
> 
> Been tying a lot of dock light flies too, but they aren't anything fancy. I've got a big pack of Owner Mosquito hooks that I'm excited to tie with this weekend, so hopefully I can pick out some good patterns and crank out several of each. I've mostly just been experimenting and tying one-offs, other than the dock light flies and the flies for Charleston.


I started using ostrich herl on my deceivers as well, a la 239flies ndceiver, and have really liked it. It has awesome movement and gives a different pulsing motion than the normal splayed hackle. I tied a few for a buddy that went to Belize and he stuck some nice snook on them.


----------



## 994

el9surf said:


> I wouldn't mind having a few of those. How did you tie it? I had to downsize myself the other day to a small shrimp pattern.


Carapace is foxy brush, legs are some crab dubbing from fly tyers dungeon, mono eyes, body is ep wooly critter. Dumbbell for weight. Takes about 3 minutes!


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen

@Bill_Laminack inspired deer hair action. 2/0 Gama SC152H


----------



## Pierson

First attempt at the Kung Fu Crab. This may be my new favorite fly to ty. I think it looks hilarious!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

#4's


----------



## bananabob

Pierson, those are awesome crabs. AND your first attempt?
SBS?


----------



## Pierson

Thanks! Watched this video right here:


----------



## LowHydrogen

Pierson said:


> View attachment 10191
> 
> First attempt at the Kung Fu Crab. This may be my new favorite fly to ty. I think it looks hilarious!


Nice man! Looks awesome.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple baitfish


----------



## MatthewAbbott

First attempt at making a foam dragon fly. I still need to trim the wings up a little


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## LowHydrogen

@Pierson @Caleb.Esparza @MatthewAbbott et al.
Nice flies all around! When you guys post up, consider using the "post as thumbnail" option, (same as the flies I posted on this page). It'll still let people click on it if they want a closer look, they just won't be able to count each fiber LOL. Click some of the flies on this page and you'll see what I mean.
This is a feature that hasn't always been available, but it is now, and takes up less bandwidth. I've been guilty of this in the past also, but was informed, it costs the site less to host, and helps it stay moving quickly. 
@MatthewAbbott welcome to the tying thread. 
Happy Tying


----------



## RobA

Super simple toads in some colors that I didn't already have.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Ha. 10-4. I'm posting from my phone so I don't notice the size but I can sure see how it would be if viewing from a pc.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Same^^


----------



## el9surf

No epoxy, just a shell I cut out of some clear wrapper that was headed to the trash. It's pretty light, but has an xs tungsten scud body weight on the underside to keep it riding hook up. Size 4 extra long shank


----------



## Backwater

Caleb, you just keep getting better and better!

Rob A, let's go and splash the Willy!! Lol, bring those flies too!


----------



## CrappieFisherman

It's popper season...tied my first attempts at the CK popping bug.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Little scrimpy. Yay or nay?


----------



## Backwater

CrappieFisherman said:


>


Ok, I'm gonna say it....

What the....??


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Tied up some crappie jigs and roadrunners for a buddy....


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Then gave me all these to tie


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Backwater said:


> Ok, I'm gonna say it....
> 
> What the....??


Imitates a beetle or cicada. Gives a good splat when it hits the water, and pushes a lot of water when stripped. The red one absolutely slayed the bass in my local pond. Haven't fished the other one, yet.

Or, to put it differently:


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Round two of the popping bug. These are a bit more polished. I also got a grocery store to hook me up with enough corks from their wine tastings to keep me going for the rest of the summer.

They may look a bit strange, but with the beetle and locust year we are having, these are going to be bass candy. Plus, they are easy to skip to get under overhanging vegetation.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

1/0 2600-V


----------



## THX1138

Foxy Toads...










Lou


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

3/0 2600-V, and 7/0 inline circles. Got a few big toothy friends in mind...


----------



## sjrobin

Lemon sharks will probably try to eat the orange and white.


----------



## RG Air

imposters


----------



## lemaymiami

Every big shark loves a big fly that's the exact same color as a life preserver..... another of those "ask me how I know moments"


----------



## RobA

Backwater said:


> Caleb, you just keep getting better and better!
> 
> Rob A, let's go and splash the Willy!! Lol, bring those flies too!


Would love to Ted. I finally got around to replacing a frozen trim tab last week, so the boat has been sitting for a while. Need to run it soon.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

lemaymiami said:


> Every big shark loves a big fly that's the exact same color as a life preserver..... another of those "ask me how I know moments"



That's what I hear! Gonna get some orange schlappen today hopefully and spin up some solid orange ones


----------



## mwolaver

Some say those sharks will eat any large fly....as long as it's RED. Orange sounds close enough to me. 'Cuda carcass to the rescue.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

So...this happened:


----------



## bryson

@CrappieFisherman let us know if anything goes for those bugs! I dig the creativity.

I've got Keys fish on the brain, so I tied up a few Avalon crabs for permit and big bones, and was experimenting with a toad for juvi tarpon on the Owner Mosquito #2 hook.

Front fly is on SC15 #1; rear is on SL45 #4, I think.









Owner Mosquito #2


----------



## sidelock

Tarpon candy and a couple of snook schminnows


----------



## CedarCreek

Haven't been tying much lately but if it ever stops raining in the Mid-Atlantic I'd like to try out this Bomber firetiger imitation. Wish I hadn't run out of the "fire" color eyes.


----------



## lemaymiami

For anyone wanting to target sharks... here's what we use, called the Bloody Rooster.... Tied up on a very strong, 4/0 hook (mustad 3407ss, Tiemco 600sp, Owner Aki, Mustad 7766, etc..) it comes with a wire weedguard... Tail is eight bright orange schlappen tied in streamer style with as much of the fluff still on the feathers as possible, then a bit of pearl flashabou, then a bit of gold flashabou, then a very full palmered body (with three or four big bright orange schlappen), followed by a single bright red schlappen to finish the fly... Overall length -around seven inches - it casts like a wet dog (helps to have the wind at your back). Leader is a short trace of #5 or #6 wire ending in a solid tuna ring....

Note: the pic makes the fly look red in color - but it's actually bright orange with a noticeable red nose.... We also occasionally do this bug up in plain old red and white....

Here's the trick with sharks, by the way... don't toss your fly in front of a shark's nose - what you're looking for is a shark coming in towards you -then you keep your fly right next to it's eye on one side or the other.... The animal will move its head slightly and the fly will just be gone.....


----------



## shb

CedarCreek said:


> Haven't been tying much lately but if it ever stops raining in the Mid-Atlantic I'd like to try out this Bomber firetiger imitation. Wish I hadn't run out of the "fire" color eyes.


----------



## CrappieFisherman

bryson said:


> @CrappieFisherman let us know if anything goes for those bugs! I dig the creativity.
> 
> I've got Keys fish on the brain, so I tied up a few Avalon crabs for permit and big bones, and was experimenting with a toad for juvi tarpon on the Owner Mosquito #2 hook.
> 
> Front fly is on SC15 #1; rear is on SL45 #4, I think.
> View attachment 10804
> 
> 
> 
> Owner Mosquito #2
> View attachment 10805


So, it's been nicknamed the Menage a Trois ant. Best part is the hook is too heavy, so the fly sinks. I'm going to try and use it as a streamer just for kicks. I'm thinking I can get something to bite it 

FYI, this whole thing was tied on a dare. We were helping at project healing waters, tying a dry fly ant pattern, and this hook was presented as a challenge.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## MatthewAbbott

sidelock said:


> View attachment 10839


What's the body material?


----------



## sidelock

MatthewAbbott said:


> What's the body material?


If your question pertains to the crabs in the pictures, the top is EP Fiber highlighted with brown and olive Sharpie permanent markers and the bottom is velcro.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Ok. Thanks. I was wondering what the bottom crab body was made from. Looks good.


----------



## Barbs_deep

sidelock said:


> If your question pertains to the crabs in the pictures, the top is EP Fiber highlighted with brown and olive Sharpie permanent markers and the bottom is velcro.


Where do you get the Velcro ?


----------



## sidelock

Snook snacks.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

More traditional big shark colors, going to give one a go here soon..


----------



## lemaymiami

Something to remember... a circle hook in a shark's jaw is very difficult to remove. For sharks a J-hook is all I ever use (and we catch and release a bunch of sharks each year - mostly not on fly gear....). Almost always I can get the hook back with a long Arc Dehooker if they're J-hooks - any on circle hooks the critter (some up to ten feet long...) gets to keep the hook.

Note: all of our sharks stay in the water and the hook is removed right there..... Here's a pic of one just before I got my hook back.... a typical young bull shark....


----------



## CrappieFisherman

Started getting back to trying hollow tie again...still needs some work.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

lemaymiami said:


> Something to remember... a circle hook in a shark's jaw is very difficult to remove. For sharks a J-hook is all I ever use (and we catch and release a bunch of sharks each year - mostly not on fly gear....). Almost always I can get the hook back with a long Arc Dehooker if they're J-hooks - any on circle hooks the critter (some up to ten feet long...) gets to keep the hook.
> 
> Note: all of our sharks stay in the water and the hook is removed right there..... Here's a pic of one just before I got my hook back.... a typical young bull shark....


Capt. Bob, now that you bring it up.. I completely see your point about the circle hooks being not so great for releasing sharks.
I've always just grabbed the end of the hook and reverse circle popped them out when fishing for grouper but I completely overlooked the doing it on a toothy/pissed off shark part. 

The bent needle nose pliers actually work okay and are probably the route I'll take with these flies since I already tied them. Moving forward I'll probably start tying on a 7/0 Aki or something like that. 

Thanks for the invaluable lesson once again - Caleb


----------



## Blue Zone

This is a little off-target, but...

Many years ago I cleaned out a small fly shop which was closing of their inventory of a particular vintage soft hackle trout fly. They are my go-to if dries are not working and I am running low on these guys.

Short story; as I don't tie my own anyone know someone who can replicate them if I send off an example? They are similar to a hare's ear, but more sparse on about a #6.


----------



## jonrconner

Blue Zone said:


> This is a little off-target, but...
> 
> Many years ago I cleaned out a small fly shop which was closing of their inventory of a particular vintage soft hackle trout fly. They are my go-to if dries are not working and I am running low on these guys.
> 
> Short story; as I don't tie my own anyone know someone who can replicate them if I send off an example? They are similar to a hare's ear, but more sparse on about a #6.


You should post a photo.
JC


----------



## Blue Zone

jonrconner said:


> You should post a photo.
> JC


Here it is...the shank is green wrap if you can't tell


----------



## Griff0302

That should be pretty easy. It looks like nothing but mallard flank feathers and thread.


----------



## Griff0302

Blue Ruin - tied entirely from the Blue Jay that was terrorizing my tomatoes. I'm betting I can catch a beach Snook and or some micro poons on it.


----------



## RCR

Going to test these out on some Islamorada tarpon at the end of June. What do yall think about the trokar live bait hooks?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Ribbon shrimp. I haven't wet tested it yet. Curious to see how it swims.


----------



## kershelbarfield

upload album


----------



## Frank_Venable




----------



## Pierson

Couple Polar Fibre Minnows. Don't you love messing up a great fly with crappy sharpie work?


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> View attachment 10810
> View attachment 10811
> View attachment 10812
> Tarpon candy and a couple of snook schminnows


Ok so.... whatcha gonna do with all those flies?


----------



## Backwater

Frank_Venable said:


> View attachment 11494


So Frank, how are you doing with those foamy worms?


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Snook snacks.
> View attachment 10868


Sidelock, those are good. Where do you live and fish?


----------



## Sabalon

#1 bunnies for Key West


----------



## Sabalon

Holbox 6/0 tarpon flies.


----------



## Backwater

Sabalon said:


> Holbox 6/0 tarpon flies.


I take it you will be using these in Holbox?


----------



## Sabalon

Backwater said:


> I take it you will be using these in Holbox?


Yes. Flies for the big fish there are absurdly large and flashy.


----------



## eightwt

Griff0302 said:


> View attachment 10986
> Blue Ruin - tied entirely from the Blue Jay that was terrorizing my tomatoes. I'm betting I can catch a beach Snook and or some micro poons on it.


 We'll assume the cat got it.. LOL.


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> Ok so.... whatcha gonna do with all those flies?


I don't know........what do you do with all your flies ?


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> I don't know........what do you do with all your flies ?


I'll let you know when I get back from fishing. 

Just wanted to hear if you were planning something or just tying these days. Some good ties there.


----------



## 994

Summer time shrimp


----------



## Cronced

Just tied my first batch of flies in something like 15 years. In that time I've moved from Pennsylvania bass and trout country to South Florida and haven't fly fished more than a couple times, never in salt.










The ones on top are chartreuse and white Clousers. Bob used to tell me "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use!" And he also always told me to tie them a lot more sparsely than you see in magazines.

On bottom are cactus minnows, pearl ice chenille with pearl flash and white marabou tail. I'll whip some up later that have red heads.

All these flies are tied on mustad 3407 size 2 hooks. I plan on targeting snook, jacks and peacock bass with these.


----------



## RobA

Cronced said:


> Just tied my first batch of flies in something like 15 years. In that time I've moved from Pennsylvania bass and trout country to South Florida and haven't fly fished more than a couple times, never in salt.
> 
> View attachment 11886
> 
> 
> The ones on top are chartreuse and white Clousers. Bob used to tell me "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use!" And he also always told me to tie them a lot more sparsely than you see in magazines.
> 
> On bottom are cactus minnows, pearl ice chenille with pearl flash and white marabou tail. I'll whip some up later that have red heads.
> 
> All these flies are tied on mustad 3407 size 2 hooks. I plan on targeting snook, jacks and peacock bass with these.


If you throw those where the fish are, you will catch them.


----------



## Guest

Cronced said:


> Just tied my first batch of flies in something like 15 years. In that time I've moved from Pennsylvania bass and trout country to South Florida and haven't fly fished more than a couple times, never in salt.
> 
> View attachment 11886
> 
> 
> The ones on top are chartreuse and white Clousers. Bob used to tell me "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use!" And he also always told me to tie them a lot more sparsely than you see in magazines.
> 
> On bottom are cactus minnows, pearl ice chenille with pearl flash and white marabou tail. I'll whip some up later that have red heads.
> 
> All these flies are tied on mustad 3407 size 2 hooks. I plan on targeting snook, jacks and peacock bass with these.


First thing about flies in salt - they float unless weighted. Cactus minnows like Baltimore Jack Bruce Krystal Buggers for the lower Susky, Potomac rivers etc. weighted are better in winter in Florida than summer beach feather chucking; which usually only calls for mono eyes & as for Clousers , bead chain eyes will suspend them in the water column.


----------



## eightwt

trailblazerEXT said:


> First thing about flies in salt - they float unless weighted


 I was wondering how much the salt effects sink rates. I weight most of my flies, but probably need to check salinity compared to other salt water i have fished.


----------



## texasag07

Some destination shrimp and a artic fox style peanut butter poon fly.


----------



## sjrobin

Destination for the shrimp is? Some days reds like white shrimp flies.


----------



## texasag07

sjrobin said:


> Destination for the shrimp is? Some days reds like white shrimp flies.


Currently they are destination less. It was part of an order I had that changed. It's been one of my go to patterns in the Florida panhandle for reds and also works well for reds in Texas . I named it the "destination shrimp". 

They are tied on size 4's. If interested message me.


----------



## Sabalon

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 11893
> View attachment 11894
> Some destination shrimp and a artic fox style peanut butter poon fly.


Those are great.


Edit: and so are the tarpon convicts you sent me.


----------



## Backwater

Cronced said:


> Just tied my first batch of flies in something like 15 years. In that time I've moved from Pennsylvania bass and trout country to South Florida and haven't fly fished more than a couple times, never in salt.
> 
> View attachment 11886
> 
> 
> The ones on top are chartreuse and white Clousers. Bob used to tell me "If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use!" And he also always told me to tie them a lot more sparsely than you see in magazines.
> 
> On bottom are cactus minnows, pearl ice chenille with pearl flash and white marabou tail. I'll whip some up later that have red heads.
> 
> All these flies are tied on mustad 3407 size 2 hooks. I plan on targeting snook, jacks and peacock bass with these.


Nice ties for a guy just getting back in the game after all those years. Be careful not to use too heavy of a lead dumbbell eye to weight the fly with. Some of those flies on the left should be thrown with a 9 or even a 10wt, to get them out there effectively.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Few EP Minnows and a 6 pack of gurglers. 1/0 2600V and #2 2600ST-V's respectively


----------



## Cronced

Backwater said:


> Nice ties for a guy just getting back in the game after all those years. Be careful not to use too heavy of a lead dumbbell eye to weight the fly with. Some of those flies on the left should be thrown with a 9 or even a 10wt, to get them out there effectively.


Thanks. I was fortunate enough to have Bob Clouser himself as my local fly shop growing up and I learned tying and casting from him.

For the flies I used 1/60 oz and 1/30 oz eyes. Hopefully the 1/30 oz won't be too heavy. I just picked up one of the tailwater outfitters toccoa 8 weight rods and it feels pretty forgiving. With a little luck I'll be back on the fish soon enough!


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Few EP Minnows and a 6 pack of gurglers. 1/0 2600V and #2 2600ST-V's respectively
> 
> View attachment 11970
> 
> 
> View attachment 11968


Caleb, you're just ate up with it! Lol


----------



## Backwater

Cronced said:


> Thanks. I was fortunate enough to have Bob Clouser himself as my local fly shop growing up and I learned tying and casting from him.
> 
> For the flies I used 1/60 oz and 1/30 oz eyes. Hopefully the 1/30 oz won't be too heavy. I just picked up one of the tailwater outfitters toccoa 8 weight rods and it feels pretty forgiving. With a little luck I'll be back on the fish soon enough!


Very cool! Too priviledged to have Bob teach you first hand. Can't understand why you would want to walk away from that. But glad to see you back in the game. What area do you live and fish?


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


>


That's a great beach fly if I've ever seen one. Grab that handful of them and run down here to Florida and fish them! You'll catch about everything that swims the beaches on them. But what's up with the blue legs? Try your next batch with the Wapsi orange fire tip sili legs. Gives them some eye candy to see and look at before they'll eat it!








or


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Caleb, you're just ate up with it! Lol


Tarpon do funny things to your brain.. plus I'll be visiting my favorite little tarpon nursery in Sebastian next week so I figured I should start restocking my gurgler stash. I tend to lose a few to the bushes and the occasional canal cuda


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Tarpon do funny things to your brain.. plus I'll be visiting my favorite little tarpon nursery in Sebastian next week so I figured I should start restocking my gurgler stash. I tend to lose a few to the bushes and the occasional canal cuda


Weed guards!


----------



## Cronced

Backwater said:


> Very cool! Too priviledged to have Bob teach you first hand. Can't understand why you would want to walk away from that. But glad to see you back in the game. What area do you live and fish?


It wasn't a conscious choice to not fly fish anymore. It just sort of happened. Florida was such a new and foreign thing to me when I moved here (Jupiter is where I live and do most of my fishing). I remember catching a jack early on down here and having to ask someone what it was. Seriously. Fly fishing seemed like it was so far out of my realm of possibility so I stuck with spinning gear, got good with that, then never got back to fly hear.

Well, now is the time, I guess. Today is going to be my maiden fly only trip to go after some peacock bass. Hopefully they cooperate!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Spun up a couple of these for @abgautier to try out. I'm constantly tweaking the gurglers I tie, they are my absolute favorite fly to fish. Gotta be at least the 5th or 6th variation at this point.. This one using arctic fox for the tail and less flash.
#2 2600ST-V


----------



## E-money

I've been heavy on the crabs lately. But so have the reds.


----------



## texasag07

Bonefish/redfish bug, on a size 4.


----------



## sidelock

Back to sweet water patterns.


----------



## el9surf

sidelock said:


> Back to sweet water patterns.
> View attachment 12144
> View attachment 12145
> View attachment 12142
> View attachment 12143


What is that? Looks like it would slay the bass.


----------



## sidelock

el9surf said:


> What is that? Looks like it would slay the bass.


My tweaked and improved version of a Titanic slider, a fly originally developed and used for Golden Dorado.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

el9surf said:


> What is that? Looks like it would slay the bass.


Lol. That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Miniature gurgler.

Stinks that my next cast I had a pretty nice bass take me into some brush and broke me off.


----------



## el9surf

sidelock said:


> My tweaked and improved version of a Titanic slider, a fly originally developed and used for Golden Dorado.


How are you getting the foam to curve like that? I can figure out the rest. For bass have you tried turning the hook on the pattern so it rides hook up? Thinking it would just glide over Lilly pads.


----------



## sidelock

el9surf said:


> How are you getting the foam to curve like that? I can figure out the rest. For bass have you tried turning the hook on the pattern so it rides hook up? Thinking it would just glide over Lilly pads.


I haven't tied any with an inverted hook but without the keel effect of the hook I don't think they will push as much water and make as much noise. These are my first ties and I haven't fished them yet.
Compound angle V cut and glued with foam safe super glue.
The chartreuse heads were the first attempt and cut straight instead of compound and when glued it left a gap in the seam so I filled it with UV resin mixed with glitter to fill the gap. The pink and purple heads are compound cut and no filler necessary in the seam which makes the seam stronger and more durable.


----------



## el9surf

sidelock said:


> I haven't tied any with an inverted hook but without the keel effect of the hook I don't think they will push as much water and make as much noise. These are my first ties and I haven't fished them yet.
> Compound angle V cut and glued with foam safe super glue.
> The chartreuse heads were the first attempt and cut straight instead of compound and when glued it left a gap in the seam so I filled it with UV resin mixed with glitter to fill the gap. The pink and purple heads are compound cut and no filler necessary in the seam which makes the seam stronger and more durable.
> View attachment 12173
> View attachment 12172


Thanks for sharing. So does the hole just slide over the eye and then get glued to body material. Even if the hook rides up and doesn't give the keel effect I would imagine it would still create a small surface wake which should be enough. Bass on buzz baits as a kid brings back epic memories. This looks like it could provide the same entertainment.


----------



## sidelock

Yes the hole slides over the eye, the material is all tied on the top side of the hook shank and the under side of the shank is then super glued (gel/thick) to the foam head and the hole is filled with UV resin mixed with glitter.


----------



## sidelock

Rattle jerk baits.


----------



## Backwater

Sidelock, nice ties!

I use the same hook for a couple of patterns myself. Interesting use for the rattle. I've use the same tubing, rattle combination on a bendback where the rattle inside the tube, is mounted below the hook shank for an exaggerated belly of the bendback minnow.

Where do you live and fish?


----------



## sidelock

Something like this, top one is on a 60* jig hook.















I live in Canada and travel to fish all over, fresh and salt.


----------



## Backwater

Yep!


----------



## crboggs

texasag07 said:


> Bonefish/redfish bug, on a size 4.


Man...full disclosure...I'm gonna copy the hell out of this for winter reds.


----------



## E-money

crboggs said:


> Man...full disclosure...I'm gonna copy the hell out of this for winter reds.


samesies


----------



## sjrobin

sidelock said:


> Rattle jerk baits.
> View attachment 12176
> View attachment 12177
> View attachment 12178
> View attachment 12179


Look great. How do they cast?


----------



## sidelock

sjrobin said:


> Look great. How do they cast?


No problem at all, the Fish Skull head takes some getting used to, similar to a heavy clouser. They swim just like jerk baits, deadly on early season bass.


----------



## Wilson

RF crack with some UV legs and a dusting of predator wrap.


----------



## Backwater

Wilson said:


> RF crack with some UV legs and a dusting of predator wrap.
> View attachment 12571


Nice flies Wilson!










Welcome to the microskiff Fly Fishing forum!


----------



## rakeel

Been experimenting with using rabbit fur in dubbing loops lately. 

Polar fiber/bunny collar seaducer









Craft fur shrimp pattern with rabbit collar


----------



## bryson

rakeel said:


> Been experimenting with using rabbit fur in dubbing loops lately.
> 
> Polar fiber/bunny collar seaducer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craft fur shrimp pattern with rabbit collar


Do you put the fur in a clip first so you can cut the leather off? I like to spin rabbit fur too, but can only do a little at a time since I have to hold it in my fingers.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> Do you put the fur in a clip first so you can cut the leather off? I like to spin rabbit fur too, but can only do a little at a time since I have to hold it in my fingers.


Yessir. I bought these clips awhile back adn they work great. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006HVPXS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T2_b46BzbF3B56HS

Having multiple is nice bc you can setup 2 materials in different clamps, get them lined up then combine them without it getting all misaligned. It's hard to see in the picture but there's some polar flash and UV material that's dubbed into the rabbit hair of the seaducer.


----------



## Cronced

Finally got a chance to really fish my first flies from a few months ago. I tied a few and then went to work for almost 6 straight weeks. Anyway... picked up my first fish on a self tied fly in many, many years. The fly is an old standard, a brown/white Clouser. The fish is my first ever peacock bass on a fly.


----------



## bonehead

Nice man. My first ever fish on a fly was also a peacock on a pink/white clouser. So much fun!


----------



## bonehead

Been tying a bunch of clousers lately, nice stock of 150


----------



## lemaymiami

those will fill a few fly bins....


----------



## E-money

Been tying a bunch of different toads and crabs


----------



## Cronced

Tied up a few of these guys. White bucktail, a few strands of Crystal flash, mono eyes, pearl chenille body and a clear straw tied in for the shell. The straw was cut in half long ways and tapered to a point at the head, and a little less by the tail.


----------



## Backwater

FlatsRoamer said:


> Been tying a bunch of clousers lately, nice stock of 150


Why so many of the same size and color? I take it these are for an order?

Btw, I had a good time talking with ole Bob Clouser about 3 weeks ago, 1 on 1. The conversation was only about getting fat and growing old and the funny problems of both, not about flies!


----------



## bonehead

I've never talked to Bob but heard he is a nice guy. Just building up stock so I can sell to a local fly shop since they seemingly always need some. I usually bring 1-2 dozen each time I stop in which is every week, also just for fun lol. I enjoy tying, except spinning deer hair!


----------



## Pierson

FlatsRoamer said:


> I enjoy tying, except spinning deer hair!


Love this haha. Right there with ya


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Quick, easy, and fishy.


----------



## bonehead

I like that one. Never really been a fan of complicated flies such as a gangster gurgler. Things like clousers, schminnows, simple gurgs, get the job done and don't cost too much to tie. 

Nice fly


----------



## Cronced

FlatsRoamer said:


> I've never talked to Bob but heard he is a nice guy.


Bob really is a super nice guy. Back in high school (which was nearly 20 years ago for me) a friend and I went to his shop. My friend was looking for a new rod. Bob threw a reel and some line on it for us to go to an open yard across the street and try out. A few minutes later he comes strolling across the street and ended up giving us casting lessons for over an hour.

I don't know too many private business owners that would let a couple teenagers walk out their door to go play around with their merchandise. I feel very fortunate to be able to say that much of what I know of fly fishing and tying I learned from Bob.


----------



## crboggs

Simple gurglers are the best gurglers...


----------



## Rookiemistake

where do you get that foam?what thickness?ive been using craft store foam. works ok but some a little thicker would be great.ive also been eyeing those tapered end foam cutters but not sure what size to get for redfish gurglers


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Rookiemistake said:


> where do you get that foam?what thickness?ive been using craft store foam. works ok but some a little thicker would be great.ive also been eyeing those tapered end foam cutters but not sure what size to get for redfish gurglers


Just cut foam strips with a straight edge and razor blade for gurglers


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

It's 2mm foam I believe. I just cut it with a straight edge and a razor blade. Usually just buy the sheets of foam from hobby lobby


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Rookiemistake said:


> where do you get that foam?what thickness?ive been using craft store foam. works ok but some a little thicker would be great.ive also been eyeing those tapered end foam cutters but not sure what size to get for redfish gurglers


----------



## Pierson

New shrimp fly I have been working on. The goal was to make a shrimp fly that looks and swims as close to a DOA as possible. Basically a Supreme Hair Shrimp that rides hook facing up. After about a dozen attempts going from fly vise, to the bath tub, to the trash can, I finally have a fly I am satisfied with. At least for now....


----------



## E-money

Been trying some tarpon stuff but I can't get away from those crabs!


----------



## rakeel

I started working on a little different pattern recently that's basically a mix between a crack fly and a simram bonefish fly. My last few trips I noticed crack flies spooking fish in shallow water when I'd strip it and my theory was the chenille body might have been pushing too much water, but I still wanted to keep some of the qualities of a crack fly. I also wanted something that would ride hook up for when I'm fishing over grass and could be ubiquitous enough to pass for a crab. And so began my journey to create a fly that did this. 

The first version looked like this. There's an ice dub under body to provide some flash and the EP is loosely wrapped to give a translucent look and trimmed to form a wing.









That version caught fish but I wanted to try a version that was more like a Simram with the wing starting forward of the eyes so more of the ice dub would show. So the next version looked like this








This was the version I sat on for awhile and I also tied it weightless and with beadchain eyes. It caught fish and I got a lot of positive feedback from some of the guys I tie for with it. But I wanted to try a little smaller version with a different tail to try and better imitate some of the small shrimp I often find in the shallow marshes and something that would better imitate a small crab if I fished it on the bottom. So I tied some with arctic fox tails and red fox tails. 








Got to field test the one on top this past weekend on some reds belly crawling in a shallow marsh with success








I'm sure I'll still tweak the pattern but for now I'm fairly satisfied with it. I plan on tying up a few with lead wire under the dubbing for a softer presentation when needed.


----------



## Rick hambric

LowHydrogen said:


> Disclaimer,
> 
> Anyone using flies tied by, or patterns posted by LowHydrogen shall fully indemnify, hold harmless and defend LowHydrogen and his associates, officers, employees, agents, stockholders and Affiliates, from and against all claims, demands, actions, suits, damages, liabilities, losses, settlements, judgments, costs and expenses (including but not limited to reasonable losses of marabou, chenille, hooks, thread or patience), whether or not involving a third party set of bead chain eyes, which arise out of or relate to (1) any egregious or profound denials by redfish, speckled trout or any other inshore game fish, (1A) denials by catfish are covered, (except Gafftopsail Cats {those picky bastards}) (2) any losses suffered due to flies being mildly or moderately embedded in the back of head, back of ear, back of arm, backside, especially during delivery or attempted delivery with winds or breezes abeam to casting hand. (3) other enumerated categories of claims and losses regardless of whether the claim has merit or not, especially claims and complaints by spouses of stray marabou (no matter how festive looking) in your beard.
> 
> Ok, all kidding aside, I'm new here, but I think that's a good idea, and going forward I will try to follow that standard.
> 
> In line with that...... the only experimental (unproven) would be the last 2 I posted (red ice chenille, gold bead-chain eyes, purple marabou, black craft fur, and gold krystal flash) never fished.... and also the (sparse tan bucktail, gold tinsel wrapping on shank, gold krystal flash, and green barbell eyes) has only been fished once resulting in a juvenile speckled trout.
> 
> LowHy


I think you pulled a paragraph out of one of the contracts on my desk!!!


----------



## Rick hambric

A little crab action.


----------



## E-money

Rick hambric said:


> A little crab action.


mmm mmmm I love crabs!


----------



## T Bone

Spawning blue crab shrimp


----------



## Financekid1

E-money said:


> Been trying some tarpon stuff but I can't get away from those crabs!
> View attachment 14183
> View attachment 14184
> View attachment 14185
> View attachment 14186
> View attachment 14187


I must have one of those bottom crabs!!!


----------



## E-money

Financekid1 said:


> I must have one of those bottom crabs!!!


I'll send you a couple after I make sure they work this weekend lol


----------



## Backwater

Pierson said:


> New shrimp fly I have been working on. The goal was to make a shrimp fly that looks and swims as close to a DOA as possible. Basically a Supreme Hair Shrimp that rides hook facing up. After about a dozen attempts going from fly vise, to the bath tub, to the trash can, I finally have a fly I am satisfied with. At least for now....


I love the concept, but I think it's redundant to have the hook point facing up on a top water fly. I think in real world, the hook bend and point will roll over and flip your fly upside down. You're better off making it so that the hook point rides down.

Other than that, I think it's a cool concept!


----------



## Rick hambric

What legs are those @T Bone ?


----------



## Pierson

Backwater said:


> I love the concept, but I think it's redundant to have the hook point facing up on a top water fly. I think in real world, the hook bend and point will roll over and flip your fly upside down. You're better off making it so that the hook point rides down.
> Other than that, I think it's a cool concept!


Thanks Ted!
I should have elaborated a little, while the foam may fool you, this is not a top water fly. It has a sink rate of about 4-5" per second. It is weighted under the belly. Originally just the weighted belly got it to ride hook up in about 70% of situations. I could have added more weight but I wanted the fly to still land softly and be easily thrown with a 6 wt. The foam was the breakthrough moment. Adding that little bit of buoyancy to the top of the fly makes it ride hook up no matter what you do to it and the weighted belly gives it a great sink rate. Kind of like a yin yang effect.


----------



## E-money

I received a new vise for my birthday and spent the entire day Saturday tying some swimmers. Got fish on the chart/purple deer hair bug and the purple/black bunny on Sunday.


----------



## redjim

Great good ties Emoney!


----------



## E-money

redjim said:


> Great good ties Emoney!


many thanks


----------



## Rick hambric

Made a few of these. They'll get weedguards when my 20#mason gets delivered. Forgot I was out.


----------



## Rick hambric

.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Pierson said:


> New shrimp fly I have been working on. The goal was to make a shrimp fly that looks and swims as close to a DOA as possible. Basically a Supreme Hair Shrimp that rides hook facing up. After about a dozen attempts going from fly vise, to the bath tub, to the trash can, I finally have a fly I am satisfied with. At least for now....


Have you fished them yet?


----------



## Pierson

Steve_Mevers said:


> Have you fished them yet?


No they are not proven yet! Hoping to get on the water tomorrow ...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Finally got to sit down at the vise after a week of having tile put in the house. Black bead chain eyes with a pink ep tail and body.


----------



## Rick hambric

@MatthewAbbott I'd fish the hell out of that!!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Rick hambric said:


> @MatthewAbbott I'd fish the hell out of that!!!


Thanks man. I was hoping to try them out this weekend but it looks like I'm going to be working all weekend.


----------



## Rick hambric

I'll call your crab and raise you a shrimp @MatthewAbbott


----------



## Rick hambric

Did some de stressing after work when everyone left.


----------



## crboggs

Because this is what the belly crawlers are eating right now...

Foxtrot Mullet
View media item 1924


----------



## crboggs

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 14718


This...right here...I'd throw the hell out of this...


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Rick hambric

crboggs said:


> This...right here...I'd throw the hell out of this...


Thanks. Peach marabou tail post wrapped, root beer midgeflash, pearl/black legs, opal rootbeer estaz grande. Bead chain eyes. All on a mustad 1/0. It's super easy to tie.


----------



## crboggs

Rick hambric said:


> Thanks. Peach marabou tail post wrapped, root beer midgeflash, pearl/black legs, opal rootbeer estaz grande. Bead chain eyes. All on a mustad 1/0. It's super easy to tie.


I may spin this up on a #2 for winter reds once it cools down. Looks tasty.

Had a stud redfish charge the fly I just posted this morning...I saw him pushing around under a mangrove, plopped the fly down a few feet away in open water, he lit up and rushed it but missed it and tried to circle back, I stripped it to see if he'd pounce again, and he took off like a rocket in the opposite direction pushing a wake like a submarine. Fun times.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

New little dock light fly for trout. Picked up some tubing material at a fabric store while out with the wifey today for cheap.


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Because this is what the belly crawlers are eating right now...
> 
> Foxtrot Mullet
> View media item 1924


I've caught lots of reds on similar mullet patterns over the years. I always like tho throw in reds eyes on them too.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Some super simple dock flies. Hopefully Harvey will be finished up next weekend so I can fish some lights....


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Ballyhoo attempt #1


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Attempt #2






I've caught some big trout in the lights on live ballyhoo. Never tried to tie one really. What yalls opinions?


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Cwilson27

Had to tie some of my go to ep baitfish patterns for the box


----------



## Backwater

MatthewAbbott said:


> Attempt #2
> View attachment 15068
> I've caught some big trout in the lights on live ballyhoo. Never tried to tie one really. What yalls opinions?


Use red thread on the bill.


----------



## eightwt

MatthewAbbott said:


> Ballyhoo attempt #1


Tied some of those 15 years ago but not as Ballyhoo, just for beach up on the Eastern Shore. Have caught bluefish on them. Tied exactly the same other than the tail color.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

eightwt said:


> Tied some of those 15 years ago but not as Ballyhoo, just for beach up on the Eastern Shore. Have caught bluefish on them. Tied exactly the same other than the tail color.


Orange was what was on top in my drawer. Lol. I tied one up with green also. If I can't get a trout to eat them I know I'll be able to get an alligator gar too. 

I'm going to tie one with a red bill per @Backwater's recommendation and roll with it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

''Tis the season


----------



## Rick hambric

What do you do if you're waiting out a storm and have no power? Tie flies of course!!!!


----------



## Rick hambric

A green drafting table isn't the best background for pics...


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> A green drafting table isn't the best background for pics...


Looking good! I tied one up by candle light earlier -- no telling how it will look in the daylight! It's for the swap though, so I can pretty much do those with my eyes closed by now. Is that a rabbit collar on the white and chartreuse? Looks like it will have some awesome movement in the water.


----------



## Rick hambric

bryson said:


> Looking good! I tied one up by candle light earlier -- no telling how it will look in the daylight! It's for the swap though, so I can pretty much do those with my eyes closed by now. Is that a rabbit collar on the white and chartreuse? Looks like it will have some awesome movement in the water.


Yes, white marabou tail with chartreuse ostrich. Then rabbit collar. It's one of my favorite poon flies, tied that one on an owner live bait #1. Hoping a cruising snook will like it. I had some sunlight for a little while today then I pulled out a led lantern and hung it from the light to work. Ended up making a menajorie of sliders, and baitfish profiles.


----------



## Rick hambric

I'm Here's you a few more @bryson


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 15765
> View attachment 15766
> View attachment 15767
> I'm Here's you a few more @bryson


Those 3 looks good. Might get lucky with those!


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Those 3 looks good. Might get lucky with those!


Thanks ted, now just wondering how long until the appalach basin is back to normal.... too many people saw the whole bay drained thanks to the hurricane


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> Thanks ted, now just wondering how long until the appalach basin is back to normal.... too many people saw the whole bay drained thanks to the hurricane


Like other places on the Florida's Gulf Coast.


----------



## Rick hambric

While enjoying a conversation with ted last night and knowing my dawgs were beating up on Samford, decided to tie a few.


----------



## Rick hambric

@rakeel you got me tying fox shrimp!!! White fox with a little gold mixed for the dubbing then fox wing.


----------



## rakeel

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 16044
> @rakeel you got me tying fox shrimp!!! White fox with a little gold mixed for the dubbing then fox wing.


Looks great! I may have to give that one a try


----------



## LifeOnFly

SF blend baitfish and a few pink whats up docks in the back. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lemaymiami

That's a great looking bug... Any chance you could post a pic of those small flies in the background?


----------



## LifeOnFly

3 are tied on #6 and 3 are tied on #4. This is darrens design from Old Florida fly shop I couldn't even tell you how many snook and small poon I have got on lights with them.


----------



## bryson

LifeOnFly said:


> 3 are tied on #6 and 3 are tied on #4. This is darrens design from Old Florida fly shop I couldn't even tell you how many snook and small poon I have got on lights with them.


I love those -- I haven't had a chance to fish them at any lights, but it's a nice, quick tie and I have several in my fly box just waiting to get used.


----------



## LifeOnFly

bryson said:


> I love those -- I haven't had a chance to fish them at any lights, but it's a nice, quick tie and I have several in my fly box just waiting to get used.


Yeah Darren did a GREAT job in their design I do not go docklight fishing without them.


----------



## GG34

Is that SF blend the same as EP?


----------



## LifeOnFly

GG34 said:


> Is that SF blend the same as EP?


I wouldn't say the same but its similar. It comes in a long pack of fiber like ep and its synthetic just a bit more stringier id say.
http://olefloridaflyshop.com/shop/tying-materials/sf-blend/


----------



## Dalecityusa

Lemme know what ya think!


----------



## Rick hambric

Dalecityusa said:


> Lemme know what ya think!
> View attachment 16174
> View attachment 16175
> View attachment 16176
> View attachment 16177
> View attachment 16178
> View attachment 16179
> View attachment 16180


I would throw any of them happily!!!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Dalecityusa said:


> Lemme know what ya think!
> View attachment 16174
> View attachment 16175
> View attachment 16176
> View attachment 16177
> View attachment 16178
> View attachment 16179
> View attachment 16180



Top one should be money. I tie something very similar with less flash in size 4 or 6 and have been wrecking them on it the last couple months.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Bigger flies for bigger redfish. It's getting to be that time in the northern gulf..


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Peanuts


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Chartreuse Toad for a club swap!


----------



## rakeel

A little slider variation


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Rick hambric

Bored at home this weekend. A slider, some baitfish, and a few poon flies.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Chasing dragons..


----------



## texasag07

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Chasing dragons..
> View attachment 16653


What's the tail made of?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

"Mangums Dragon Tails"

Synthetic tails like 7-8" long at full length. They swim like a ribbonfish in the water and seem pretty durable so far.


----------



## Rick hambric

Caleb.Esparza said:


> "Mangums Dragon Tails"
> 
> Synthetic tails like 7-8" long at full length. They swim like a ribbonfish in the water and seem pretty durable so far.


Sounds like it would make a good cobia eel fly. Med lead eyes and a touch of brush for a head.


----------



## Pierson

Some updated Yin Yang Shrimp. Finally field tested and indeed they do catch the fish. Mostly snook so far.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Rick hambric said:


> Sounds like it would make a good cobia eel fly. Med lead eyes and a touch of brush for a head.



Tied a few last night just like that to throw at big Louisiana redfish. Heavy lead dumbells and a stout hook should do the trick.


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## rakeel

Mas


----------



## shb

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 16685


More pics, or sbs?


Very nice.


----------



## Rick hambric

shb said:


> More pics, or sbs?
> 
> 
> Very nice.


----------



## lsunoe

Trying a new, quick pattern for bulls


----------



## KnotHome

Pierson said:


> Some updated Yin Yang Shrimp. Finally field tested and indeed they do catch the fish. Mostly snook so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16663
> View attachment 16664


Any issue with them trying to roll over?


----------



## Pierson

KnotHome said:


> Any issue with them trying to roll over?


No issues at all, lots of trial and error to achieve that though. Sinks perfectly upright at about 6" a second. Very similar action to the DOA shrimp.


----------



## bryson

Had a fun little fly swap at a local brewery last week; I whipped up a few flies with what they had spread out on the table. Only tools we had were a vise, bobbin, and scissors, so it was a little interesting. I trimmed the deer hair with scissors, and I spun some rabbit in a dubbing loop with my fingers. Had a great time overall, but haven't thrown either fly yet.

I think I want to experiment more with the jig hooks -- I feel like it might be really useful if I want the fly to ride hook point up with the minimum amount of weight possible. I like the sink rate of bead chain eyes on several of my flies, but it can be tough to get the fly to ride correctly.


----------



## lsunoe

Well no bulls yet, but the pattern worked out over the weekend.


----------



## albrighty_then

This is actually my first fly I've ever tied, and now I'm hooked. Going for a crayfish pattern for carp.


----------



## rakeel

albrighty_then said:


> This is actually my first fly I've ever tied, and now I'm hooked. Going for a crayfish pattern for carp.
> View attachment 17369


What size is that? Carp generally like stuff small, like sz 6-10 scud hook small. Looks great though, especially for your first tie.


----------



## albrighty_then

rakeel said:


> What size is that? Carp generally like stuff small, like sz 6-10 scud hook small. Looks great though, especially for your first tie.



It is a size 2/0 hook, maybe I can trim the claws down a little? It does seem a little long for carp now that you mention it


----------



## MatthewAbbott

albrighty_then said:


> It is a size 2/0 hook, maybe I can trim the claws down a little? It does seem a little long for carp now that you mention it


I wouldn't cut it up. Keep that one for bass.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

1/0 double barrel Yak popper. Simple enough to tie once you prep the heads and super lightweight when wet so you can throw them a mile.


----------



## texasag07

Some bonefish flies going out to WillW.

Also a couple pics of some custom dyed artic fox using food coloring and also koolaid.


----------



## CedarCreek

Herring pattern for the fall run striped bass in the Mid-Atlantic. I lightly coated some large mylar tubing with epoxy for a bead chain rattle chamber around the hook shank then added layers of SF Blend and krystal flash.


----------



## lsunoe

Well just made a big ole order that should be here sometime next week. New vise (Renzetti SW Traveller), hooks, thread, dumbbells, blah blah I will post a pic once it all comes in. So pumped to be using a better vise than my $12 one I've been using.


----------



## albrighty_then

Had my vise for a 6 days now, been on it when possible lol a small crawfish for carp and a basic







topwater for the stripers and hybrids. Any tips on why my buck tail keeps fanning oudt like this?


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Guest

albrighty_then said:


> View attachment 17462
> Had my vise for a 6 days now, been on it when possible lol a small crawfish for carp and a basic
> View attachment 17461
> topwater for the stripers and hybrids. Any tips on why my buck tail keeps fanning oudt like this?


Take a comb & brush out underhairs & fur before tying in; when tying in behind another material the other material will make it flare out so don't apply as much thread pressure on the first wraps.


----------



## Pierson

albrighty_then said:


> View attachment 17462
> Had my vise for a 6 days now, been on it when possible lol a small crawfish for carp and a basic
> View attachment 17461
> topwater for the stripers and hybrids. Any tips on why my buck tail keeps fanning oudt like this?


When you sinch the bucktail down tight it will flair out. Sinch it down to secure it and then do some looser wraps as you go back to push the hairs down. Just dont do those too tight. Takes a little practice. Enjoy the new vice! Looks like you are hooked


----------



## bryson

albrighty_then said:


> View attachment 17462
> Had my vise for a 6 days now, been on it when possible lol a small crawfish for carp and a basic
> View attachment 17461
> topwater for the stripers and hybrids. Any tips on why my buck tail keeps fanning oudt like this?


If you are grabbing the hair from the base of the tail, it will fan out more. Use the fibers closer to the tip, where they aren't as hollow. Also, I (personally) wouldn't trim the ends of the hair. If you want shorter hair, just tie it in shorter.

Good progress though, keep it up! Those will fish for sure.


----------



## Steve_Mevers




----------



## Sean-NOLA

Last night working on Borski Sliders, in bulk! My son is on quality control, of course!


----------



## texasag07

Couple different flies headedto a buddy. Foxy charlie’s, my destination shrimp, and my bonefish muddler.

Also a couple pics of the new bags I’m using for fly orders. They are fully biodegradeable. I bought in bulk and definitely don’t need all of what I have. 

Message me if you want to purchase some for cheap for your flies or materials they are 3”x4”.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## lsunoe




----------



## lsunoe

Tied a few up today


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

On a size 6 crab kick today..


----------



## Backwater

Guys, be careful about throwing experimental flies up on this thread that mimic more alien food than flies that have actually caught fish for you. I can put up a 1000 pics of flies that have never seen the water, but less got a look from a fish. I don't think people aren't looking for that. Instead, this thread has been more monitored and viewed by people looking for choice flies to fish and be productive with, not something you threw some fuzz on a hook and said to yourself "Humm, I think I'll throw a pic of it up on the fly board."

I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but it's the honest truth of the masses out there who are looking for ideas of flies to fish other than the few they have, who want to broaden their scope of productivity, instead of wasting their time with "experimentals" with no success backing it. Yes fly tying is an art form, but an art form that catches fish. Let's try to keep that in mind when considering posting and keep that focus on this thread. Otherwise, "IF" it is an idea of a fly that you think may be something to try out for you or others, then state it so, which will give people that "caveat" to try at your own risk and no history of being productive with that fly. On the flip side, if you post a fly you are tying that works for you, give a bit of insight of how the fly worked for you (or your buddy, etc.).

Hope that makes sense to you. 


Ted


----------



## lsunoe

The first ones i posted are great bull flies for winter in Louisiana. They seem to like big flies with some bright colors. The second smaller flies I posted worked well for us in the clear ponds over the summer so I was restocking my box with those. Here you can (kinda) see one of the big chartreuse flies in the mouth of this bruiser.


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## DeepSouthFly

The name of the thread is "what's everyone been tying". @Backwater since you have the experience, more than most on here I'm sure, maybe you could start a thread that is called "Successful redfish fly patterns". Please do not mis-interpret my tone, not trying to be a smart butt. I like seeing what everyone is tying since I am new to this and still learning. I'm not on the coast and cannot fish every afternoon to test every fly I have tied to "prove" it works. I like seeing different materials making different flies and what all is used to make it.


----------



## bryson

DeepSouthFly said:


> The name of the thread is "what's everyone been tying". @Backwater since you have the experience, more than most on here I'm sure, maybe you could start a thread that is called "Successful redfish fly patterns". Please do not mis-interpret my tone, not trying to be a smart butt. I like seeing what everyone is tying since I am new to this and still learning. I'm not on the coast and cannot fish every afternoon to test every fly I have tied to "prove" it works. I like seeing different materials making different flies and what all is used to make it.


I don't think he's saying not to post up whatever you've been tying, just suggesting that we give a little background when posting a picture up -- always good to know why you're tying what you're tying, regardless of whether it's because the fish have been wolfing it or if it's because you wanted to play with a new material or technique. I love seeing the "experimental" flies as well, and I think this is the place to show them off for sure.

Side note, we actually had some variation of the "successful fly patterns" thread a while ago, but I think it was called "Your 3 Best Flies" or something similar.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

bryson said:


> I don't think he's saying not to post up whatever you've been tying, just suggesting that we give a little background when posting a picture up -- always good to know why you're tying what you're tying, regardless of whether it's because the fish have been wolfing it or if it's because you wanted to play with a new material or technique. I love seeing the "experimental" flies as well, and I think this is the place to show them off for sure.
> 
> Side note, we actually had some variation of the "successful fly patterns" thread a while ago, but I think it was called "Your 3 Best Flies" or something similar.


We need to get that thread back going. Especially since shallow water redfishing is in full swing since its fall.


----------



## Backwater

bryson said:


> I don't think he's saying not to post up whatever you've been tying, just suggesting that we give a little background when posting a picture up -- always good to know why you're tying what you're tying, regardless of whether it's because the fish have been wolfing it or if it's because you wanted to play with a new material or technique. I love seeing the "experimental" flies as well, and I think this is the place to show them off for sure.
> 
> Side note, we actually had some variation of the "successful fly patterns" thread a while ago, but I think it was called "Your 3 Best Flies" or something similar.


Yep! 

Someone also put up a thread called "Redfish flies", or something to that effect.


----------



## lsunoe

Backwater said:


> Yep!
> 
> Someone also put up a thread called "Redfish flies", or something to that effect.


That was me. Talking about fishing is the only thing that gets me through the school week


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I'll post up some alien food...

Green ep tail and the body is Maine **** cat "dubbing" with ep sparkle cut into it. Lol


----------



## Stevie

1 crab and 2 redfish crack variations. If I get a rejection on the crab, will pull off the orange legs and try again.

Fishing out of Seadrift, TX tomorrow.


----------



## texasag07

Restocking my poon fly box.

I call it the megalops mullet.

The weight of the rabbit collar helps it sink well when you want it to, but while casting it sheds water well and lands pretty soft.

In this color it also looks a whole lot like a crab scuttling away.

It also works well on jacks and redfish.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 17795
> Restocking my poon fly box.
> 
> I call it the megalops mullet.
> 
> The weight of the rabbit collar helps it sink well when you want it to, but while casting it sheds water well and lands pretty soft.
> 
> In this color it also looks a whole lot like a crab scuttling away.
> 
> It also works well on jacks and redfish.


drool


----------



## redjim

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 17795
> Restocking my poon fly box.
> 
> I call it the megalops mullet.
> 
> The weight of the rabbit collar helps it sink well when you want it to, but while casting it sheds water well and lands pretty soft.
> 
> In this color it also looks a whole lot like a crab scuttling away.
> 
> It also works well on jacks and redfish.


Wonderful looking bug!


----------



## lsunoe

White polar fiber, 2 wraps of UV Olive Polar Chenille, 2 wraps of tan foxy brush, then 4-5 wraps of blue crab crustaceous brush. Tied on an Allen SW004 with medium dumbbell eyes


----------



## bonehead

Whats the head material on that megalops mullet? Awesome tie!!


----------



## bryson

Had a redfish crush the blue/green one the other day, so I figured I'd tie up a mullety version. Also jumped a few tarpon on micro-gurgs (#6), but I think the hook was too small to stick. Tied up a few minis -- I should be able to use them for redfish too, when I don't want to use the larger gurglers I usually throw. All are on Owner Mosquito #2 hooks. The only difference between the two in the picture is the addition of one saddle hackle at the back of the foam. I haven't decided if I like it or not; I guess I'll need to see it in the water.


----------



## Pierson

Since things are cooling down here in Florida, I thought I would share my most productive fly of the summer/warmer months. The Game Change Gurgler, tied on a Gama SL-11-3H size 4.
Ill tie a smaller version on a size 6 for the 6wt. Basically a tan gurgler tied with EP Game Change eyes. Got 2 personal best fish posted below on this guy. Simple tie that will survive at least a dozen fish.


----------



## bryson

@Pierson that trout is a monster!


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> @Pierson that trout is a monster!


Thanks!! It was a good picture, only measured 25"


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple mullet flies. Both are the same length but the white and green is denser. Little experiment on cast ability and how high they ride in the water.


----------



## Hewe Dat

My buddy started using 45 degree jig hooks upside down on his poppers and having good luck with the they way they perform. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> Had a redfish crush the blue/green one the other day, so I figured I'd tie up a mullety version. Also jumped a few tarpon on micro-gurgs (#6), but I think the hook was too small to stick. Tied up a few minis -- I should be able to use them for redfish too, when I don't want to use the larger gurglers I usually throw. All are on Owner Mosquito #2 hooks. The only difference between the two in the picture is the addition of one saddle hackle at the back of the foam. I haven't decided if I like it or not; I guess I'll need to see it in the water.
> 
> View attachment 18043
> View attachment 18044
> View attachment 18045


Wait a minute.....are you tying from inside your truck?!


----------



## bryson

Pierson said:


> Wait a minute.....are you tying from inside your truck?!


Ha! Good eye! No, I wasn't tying in there, but snapped a few pictures during my lunch break  

I was tying the night before at a friend's house, so I still had all my stuff in my truck. I can fit about 90% of my stuff in a big Christmas ornament container (or something), so it's pretty easy to grab it and go.


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> Ha! Good eye! No, I wasn't tying in there, but snapped a few pictures during my lunch break
> 
> I was tying the night before at a friend's house, so I still had all my stuff in my truck. I can fit about 90% of my stuff in a big Christmas ornament container (or something), so it's pretty easy to grab it and go.


Haha okay that explains it. I was hoping for something crazy like "Yeah ya know, traffic is bad on my way to work so I usually spin up a few on the way"


----------



## bryson

Pierson said:


> Haha okay that explains it. I was hoping for something crazy like "Yeah ya know, traffic is bad on my way to work so I usually spin up a few on the way"


Thankfully my traffic isn't that bad, but now I do think I might have a new lunch break activity...


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Borski Sliders


----------



## lsunoe

Two new ties, one for the sheepies and one for the bulls. Going to be testing both tomorrow.


----------



## Rick hambric

Over the past few nights.


----------



## lsunoe

Well, my top fly from a post up worked on the slots today. 12 fish without a single refusal. Didn’t get a shot at a sheepy unfortunately but the results were good enough for me to tie up a 6-pack of them. Some got a little more dressed up than others.


----------



## lsunoe

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 18259
> View attachment 18256
> View attachment 18255
> View attachment 18253
> Over the past few nights.


Nice ties Rick.
I've never really worked with rabbit but I plan on grabbing some next time I hit my local shop. Would those strips be upside down in the water with the dumbbell eyes positioned where they are? If so, have you found that it even maters if its upside down or not?


----------



## Rick hambric

lsunoe said:


> Nice ties Rick.
> I've never really worked with rabbit but I plan on grabbing some next time I hit my local shop. Would those strips be upside down in the water with the dumbbell eyes positioned where they are? If so, have you found that it even maters if its upside down or not?


No. With small or med bead chain that close to the eye it rides hook down and fur up. I typically use a full flouro leader so I can get away with small bead chain. If you’re going to use a lead eye bigger than xsmall tie the lead eye on the bottom side. To keep the hookpoint down. Also that gives a nice jigging action as well. Tying magnum bunny strips are easy. One trick I learned by accident was I take curves scissors and cut a point on all my bunny strips, this leaves a v shape on the tie down end. One day I took a 2” peice and slapped it on a hook before trimming the v off. Found out that the v wraps around the shank and provides a nice taper to the bunny and there’s no hard edge to fill. Also I always put a small line of gel glue down prior to my bunny. Last but not least, I’ve tried both styles of fouling loops, and the type that goes through the tail as the 239 guy does works great, but reduces action on small flies. The traditional loop works better on small stuff. I can say I’ve went to only gsp thread which has made dubbing loop brushes much easier and with a pack of sharpies you can make any color you wish. Now I hope to improve on the toad patterns as I suck at the crab stacking that people make look so easy.


----------



## texasag07

Destination shrimp and a craft fur head big poon bug.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Digging that shrimp @texasag07 . What kind of eyes are those?


----------



## texasag07

DeepSouthFly said:


> Digging that shrimp @texasag07 . What kind of eyes are those?


Thanks 

I make the eyes. I glue two black small glass beads onto 40lb mono then dip in 5 minute epoxy then stick in my drying wheel. I can normally coat about 10-12 eyes in epoxy before it kicks off. 

Once they harden I usually spray with a clear coat spray paint to keep the from being tacky.

It’s a pain of a process but it’s cheaper even with labor costs than buying the amount of eyes I would need in a year.


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


>


Looks more like a mullet than a shrimp. Doesn't matter, I'd tie it on! We got eaten this year by this fish, tied just like this one you have above. A buck 25 to the boat! Looks like the same Owner hook too!

I have my buddy Steve (United Fly) here putting the heat to her and working her up from very deep water. I think we got her to the boat in under 20 mins in over 20ft deep of water. Way to go Steve!


----------



## texasag07

@Backwater the white one is the destination shrimp.

The other I don’t have a name for since so many people tie variations of it.

It’s tied a little longer/larger than most my poon bugs at about 4” or so and tied on a tiemco 2/0 600sp.

I fed that exact bug to a big fish that we believe to be in the 150 ish class recently. We got the leader many times but were trying to grab her while still a little green and had the bite tippet knot get caught in the glove as she freaked out.
For reference her head was in front of the front bulkhead of my 18hpx and her tail was equal to the back bulkhead at the rear of the cockpit which is Approx. 7’


----------



## Rick hambric

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















My two for the night. A bunny shrimp and old faithful


----------



## bonehead

Filled the box with a couple of these guys


----------



## LowHydrogen

Poppers


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## lsunoe

Rick hambric said:


> No. With small or med bead chain that close to the eye it rides hook down and fur up. I typically use a full flouro leader so I can get away with small bead chain. If you’re going to use a lead eye bigger than xsmall tie the lead eye on the bottom side. To keep the hookpoint down. Also that gives a nice jigging action as well. Tying magnum bunny strips are easy. One trick I learned by accident was I take curves scissors and cut a point on all my bunny strips, this leaves a v shape on the tie down end. One day I took a 2” peice and slapped it on a hook before trimming the v off. Found out that the v wraps around the shank and provides a nice taper to the bunny and there’s no hard edge to fill. Also I always put a small line of gel glue down prior to my bunny. Last but not least, I’ve tried both styles of fouling loops, and the type that goes through the tail as the 239 guy does works great, but reduces action on small flies. The traditional loop works better on small stuff. I can say I’ve went to only gsp thread which has made dubbing loop brushes much easier and with a pack of sharpies you can make any color you wish. Now I hope to improve on the toad patterns as I suck at the crab stacking that people make look so easy.


Awesome man thanks for all that. I'm pretty excited to try out some rabbit. Whenever I can make it over to the shop I'll be buying some. 
So you prefer to fish the bunny with the hook down as opposed to up?


----------



## Rick hambric

lsunoe said:


> Awesome man thanks for all that. I'm pretty excited to try out some rabbit. Whenever I can make it over to the shop I'll be buying some.
> So you prefer to fish the bunny with the hook down as opposed to up?


Depends the fly. The shrimp fly is hook up, Big sliders and toads are hook down


----------



## Gervais

Getting into spinning deer hair. Haven’t tried them out yet though.


----------



## albrighty_then

Been busy lately playing around with new ideas, hopefully I'll be using some of these when I make it back down south to Daytona.


----------



## Rick hambric

The







My two for the night. Both on a mustad c47sd. Shrimp on a #2, the Avalon imposter on a #1.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple "foxy" shrimp attempts tied with opossum fur.


----------



## Gervais

MatthewAbbott said:


> Couple "foxy" shrimp attempts tied with opossum fur.
> View attachment 18952


How is it taste?


----------



## lsunoe

Well, I can verify that this bull fly works. Here’s the smallest of 6 bulls from Friday. They went 17, 23, 24, 25.5, 26.5, and 28lbs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Gervais said:


> How is it taste?


Couldn't tell ya... I'm allergic to shellfish


----------



## WillW

lsunoe said:


> View attachment 18966
> View attachment 18963
> Well, I can verify that this bull fly works. Here’s the smallest of 6 bulls from Friday. They went 17, 23, 24, 25.5, 26.5, and 28lbs.


Where'd you pick that map up on your tying desk?


----------



## WillW

And nice fish too


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Where'd you pick that map up on your tying desk?


I'm honestly not sure. I got it from my dad who has had it forever and a lot of the marsh on the map is way different than it is now. I'll see if I can find the maker of the map and if they have an updated one when I get home tonight


----------



## texasag07

Toads and some Artic fox dying projects. If anyone needs any custom color dyed fox let me know as I bought a whole fox.


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Where'd you pick that map up on your tying desk?


google standard mapping. the map you see there is Louisiana #4 but they have everywhere


----------



## Flyman28

Looks like someone skinned the family cat! Like it fell asleep on the desk and walked out of its skin!


----------



## bananabob

Beat me to it Flyman. Poor Fluffly ran out in front of that car.


----------



## Rick hambric

@texasag07 I’m curious, how much did that critter cost you??


----------



## texasag07

Most $100-300 depending on how nice of one you want. I got one on the lower end.

I have been dying my own marabou and hackles as well so that I can get all three materials to have the same exact color for certain flies where that is desired. Its pretty hard to match colors well with most of the production materials out there, so I decided to take it to the next level and cut out the middle man.


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 19070
> View attachment 19068
> View attachment 19069
> Toads and some Artic fox dying projects. If anyone needs any custom color dyed fox let me know as I bought a whole fox.


I still have a whole tail, but I'll take a nice hunk (maybe a 4"x 4" patch) of the softer, longer hair, maybe on the under side of the neck, in front of the front legs, in the natural white color.

Also, have you ever experimented with a natural shrimp color? Something between a very light tan and a very light peach with almost a washed out look to it.? It's a color that is almost impossible to find in any hair. Take a look at some fresh live shrimp in a bait shop and notice the color of them. Almost a light tan with a hint of peach in it. If you can get the dye color right, I'd be interested in getting some dyed in that natural shrimp color for shrimp patterns.

PM me and tell me what I will owe you for the white stuff and then later, lets see what you can mix up for a natural shrimp color. Now if I can only find the same color in a ice or cactus chenille...


----------



## redjim

lsunoe said:


> View attachment 18966
> View attachment 18963
> Well, I can verify that this bull fly works. Here’s the smallest of 6 bulls from Friday. They went 17, 23, 24, 25.5, 26.5, and 28lbs.


Wow Mike, that is one heck of a day of fishing!


----------



## lsunoe

redjim said:


> Wow Mike, that is one heck of a day of fishing!


Yes, very very fun! 
Here’s the big girl.


----------



## texasag07

Backwater said:


> I still have a whole tail, but I'll take a nice hunk (maybe a 4"x 4" patch) of the softer, longer hair, maybe on the under side of the neck, in front of the front legs, in the natural white color.
> 
> Also, have you ever experimented with a natural shrimp color? Something between a very light tan and a very light peach with almost a washed out look to it.? It's a color that is almost impossible to find in any hair. Take a look are some fresh live shrimp in a bait shop and notice the color of them. Almost a light tan with a hint of peach in it. If you can get the dye color right, I'd be interested in getting some dyed in that natural shrimp color for shrimp patterns.
> 
> PM me and tell me what I will owe you for the white stuff and then later, lets see what you can mix up for a natural shrimp color. Now if I can only find the same color in a ice or cactus chenille...


I will send you a pm tomorrow as I’m busy finishing an bunch of bugs right now and we can go from there. 

The color is possible from what I have done so far. I haven’t played with that exact color but some stuff similar.


----------



## redjim

lsunoe said:


> View attachment 19115
> 
> 
> Yes, very very fun!
> Here’s the big girl.


All on that one great fly, GREAT PHOTO!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

H. Lau's Flashbang in 1/0. Quick to spin up and they should definitely get a reaction. I plan on feeding these to some plus sized redfish in the morning


----------



## Doublehaul

Caleb.Esparza said:


> H. Lau's Flashbang in 1/0. Quick to spin up and they should definitely get a reaction. I plan on feeding these to some plus sized redfish in the morning
> View attachment 19160


SF blend?


----------



## A.vulpes

Doing the gurgler thing lately.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Doublehaul said:


> SF blend?


Flashabou and foxy brush.


----------



## A.vulpes




----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Looks more like a mullet than a shrimp. Doesn't matter, I'd tie it on! We got eaten this year by this fish, tied just like this one you have above. A buck 25 to the boat! Looks like the same Owner hook too!
> 
> I have my buddy Steve (United Fly) here putting the heat to her and working her up from very deep water. I think we got her to the boat in under 20 mins in over 20ft deep of water. Way to go Steve!


I don't guess you where site cast or cuming


Backwater said:


> Looks more like a mullet than a shrimp. Doesn't matter, I'd tie it on! We got eaten this year by this fish, tied just like this one you have above. A buck 25 to the boat! Looks like the same Owner hook too!
> 
> I have my buddy Steve (United Fly) here putting the heat to her and working her up from very deep water. I think we got her to the boat in under 20 mins in over 20ft deep of water. Way to go Steve!


I don't guess you where site casting or chuming those Poon's up. Maybe cast and hoping


----------



## texasag07

Making Eyes and a few flies.


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> I don't guess you where site cast or cuming
> 
> 
> I don't guess you where site casting or chuming those Poon's up. Maybe cast and hoping


Sight casting? Yes, we were throwing on a school that were chaining. 

Chumming? You're kidding, right?


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 19284
> View attachment 19285
> Making Eyes and a few flies.


Dude, love the baitfish overlooking the field of eyes! How do you grow those eyes so pretty like that? Lol The scrimps are looking good too! Just add cocktail sauce!


----------



## lemaymiami

Texas, I like that conehead pattern... I have a good selection of coneheads but haven't had very good results with the patterns I've tried them on.... Guess I'll have to break them out again and give it another go.


----------



## eightwt

texasag07 said:


> Making Eyes and a few flies


Using mono? If so, what size? Thanks


----------



## bryson

@texasag07 love both those flies -- I also really like the idea of a lightly weighted baitfish where the weight isn't way up at the eye of the hook. I'd imagine it sinks a little more level (although I don't have enough experience to know whether the fish care or not). Also really like the grizzly lateral line. Is that EP brush or a different mfg?


----------



## texasag07

Thanks all. Here is a buddy’s fish that fell for the cone.

Eyes are two small black glass beads super glued to 40lb mono. I roll them in 5 minute devcon epoxy. Once I coat them I stick them onto a foam sheet attached to my rod drying wheel and they will self level. To finish I spray them with a light coat of clear coat spray paint( much faster than coating each individual eye with a top coat). Takes roughly 1 hour to make 36 eyes.

Cone head baitfish is SF fiber with a hackle tied in when the first tail clump is tied on. I’m hit or mis on the cones sometimes I love them sometimes I don’t. With the cone pushed farther back it helps the fly to not nose dive so hard when you stop stripping. I do feel it may not look as natural if a fish sees it from the side.

If you like catching bluefish or Spanish Mack’s get some 3-4xl long shank trout streamer hooks and tie the pattern near the hook bend like that and it will greatly reduce the amount of fish clip off’s you have when using lighter lb test.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Sight casting? Yes, we were throwing on a school that were chaining.
> 
> Chumming? You're kidding, right?


Sorry I did not know they chained in 20'


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> Sorry I did not know they chained in 20'


I've chased them over 7 miles offshore in 50ft deep of water and daisy chaining on the surface. You'd be surprised what they will do.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> I've chased them over 7 miles offshore in 50ft deep of water and daisy chaining on the surface. You'd be surprised what they will do.


Man wish I had seen that let alone make a cast to them. Maybe next year I'll pm you where to go


----------



## backbone

permitchaser said:


> Man wish I had seen that let alone make a cast to them. Maybe next year I'll pm you where to go


^ This is off topic and a little trollish.

Just because the water is deep does not mean the fish will be...


----------



## texasag07

Back on track with the flies.


----------



## Rick hambric

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 19437
> View attachment 19438
> View attachment 19439
> View attachment 19440
> Back on track with the flies.


I reallly like that top one and the fuzzy gurgled. And the two shrimps below it. What’s your recipe for the shrimp if you don’t mind?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Playing with some new brushes












And one little baitfish


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 19437
> View attachment 19438
> View attachment 19439
> View attachment 19440
> Back on track with the flies.


Ok, your camera is way cool!

Wait... Did you find my shrimp color? Nice bonefish fly on top. Tell us about the material you used to palmer the body of the bottom 2 shrimp. BTW, great job on all those flies!


----------



## lsunoe

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 19437
> View attachment 19438
> View attachment 19439
> View attachment 19440
> Back on track with the flies.


Awesome ties man. Gonna need some more details on the shrimp.


----------



## Str8-Six

While watching the Jags.


----------



## lsunoe

The big girls have been loving the orange lately.


----------



## lsunoe

Here’s how the fly looks when it’s wet. The polar chenille lays really nice along the polar fiber tail. Sinks pretty quick with the XLarge dumbbell eyes which I like for those fish that pop up out of nowhere right by the boat.


----------



## Backwater

lsunoe said:


>


What a pig!!!


----------



## Backwater

So... Steve Lewis from *United Fly* texts me this pic and says.... "There on!"











So then I tie up a few of these little candies! 










Then the next day out with Steve..... BHAM!!! 










There it is!










Gotta love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## lsunoe

That's awesome. I wanna get one of those bad


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I've been looking offshore for some bonita. How far out should I be looking?


----------



## Backwater

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I've been looking offshore for some bonita. How far out should I be looking?


Right now, a couple of miles.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Backwater said:


> Right now, a couple of miles.


I'm hoping to put my 8wt to the test on one of those fish. Is that doable?


----------



## Rick hambric

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm hoping to put my 8wt to the test on one of those fish. Is that doable?


Yes, but a 9 or 10 would be recommended.


----------



## texasag07

8wt is more than enough for most of them unless you get one of those 10 plus lb fish. I have caught 20-30 this year on my 6wt and 7wt. Most were prolly 5-8lbs.

There are fun on just about any rod with their incredible speed on the first or second run

Nice Bobo Ted.


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


> 8wt is more than enough for most of them unless you get one of those 10 plus lb fish. I have caught 20-30 this year on my 6wt and 7wt. Most were prolly 5-8lbs.
> 
> There are fun on just about any rod with their incredible speed on the first or second run
> 
> Nice Bobo Ted.


These were the bigger fish (little tunnies/ bonitas). 8wts will work, but I had the 9wt Hardy to help get them in quicker. Love to see those bigger ones missile out of the water after bait. Still gets the hairs standing on the back of my neck!


----------



## lsunoe

Great tie @Backwater I'm assuming this is what you were going for? An anchovy type fly.


----------



## GoldScales

I got inspired by Isunoe

Headed to NOLA in a few weeks. Do y’all think this is too big? 3/0 600sp


----------



## lsunoe

GoldScales said:


> View attachment 19579
> I got inspired by Isunoe
> 
> Headed to NOLA in a few weeks. Do y’all think this is too big? 3/0 600sp


That looks great. Ive been tying mine on a 2/0 but that should do great. I love that orange/yellow Tarantula


----------



## GoldScales




----------



## lsunoe

Those look great man.


----------



## Net 30

Backwater said:


> So... Steve Lewis from *United Fly* texts me this pic and says.... "There on!"
> 
> So then I tie up a few of these little candies!
> 
> Gotta love it when a plan comes together!


Bobby Popovics would approve!


----------



## Backwater

Net 30 said:


> Bobby Popovics would approve!


Not quite a Popovic surf candy, but definitely inspired by him for sure!


----------



## E-money

GoldScales said:


> View attachment 19590
> View attachment 19589
> View attachment 19588


Those look awesome! 3/0 is definitely not too big. That being said, my last fish was a 25lber on a #6 crab fly lol


----------



## LowHydrogen

Another popper


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## texasag07

Bonefish bug


----------



## Backwater

Today's my birthday. So one of the presents my wife get's me is an individual brown sharpie.










Now to a normal person, you'd think that was a joke or a lame present. But I was simply amazed she found one alone, all by itself. Unless you order a huge multicolor pack with one in there, they just don't exsist individually, even on those racks you find where they sell individual pens, unless you buy one online, which includes shipping and even then, they are hard to come by. Believe me, I've hunted for one for over 4yrs now. You go try to actually fine one and you'll see what I mean. It's a unicorn marker pen. Needless to say, I was ecstatic!!!


----------



## Pierson

Backwater said:


> Unless you order a huge multicolor pack with one in there, they just don't exsist individually,


Bought the multicolor pack thinking it would step up my fly game.....Use the brown sharpie 99.99% of the time haha


----------



## Backwater

Pierson said:


> Bought the multicolor pack thinking it would step up my fly game.....Use the brown sharpie 99.99% of the time haha


See!!! 

She found it at Micheals and I think I've checked those racks maybe a dozen times each year with no luck. Lol


----------



## Rick hambric

Bought a multi color pack a few months ago. White gsp and a color pack, I can have any color thread I want. Still use the brown most of all.


----------



## lsunoe

Backwater said:


> Today's my birthday. So one of the presents my wife get's me is an individual brown sharpie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to a normal person, you'd think that was a joke or a lame present. But I was simply amazed she found one alone, all by itself. Unless you order a huge multicolor pack with one in there, they just don't exsist individually, even on those racks you find where they sell individual pens, unless you buy one online, which includes shipping and even then, they are hard to come by. Believe me, I've hunted for one for over 4yrs now. You go try to actually fine one and you'll see what I mean. It's a unicorn marker pen. Needless to say, I was


Happy Birthday! That’s a great gift indeed.


----------



## E-money

For some reason all the brown sharpies at work go missing


----------



## SnailPowered

I'm still fairly new-ish to tying, but spun this up last night. Going to see how it does this weekend.




  








20171206_010535




__
SnailPowered


__
Dec 7, 2017




Shrimp-ish fly


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Backwater said:


> See!!!
> 
> She found it at Micheals and I think I've checked those racks maybe a dozen times each year with no luck. Lol


Yalls must be a better store than mine. Lol. Me and the wife were there Saturday and couldn't find one. 

Happy birthday too!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> See!!!
> 
> She found it at Micheals and I think I've checked those racks maybe a dozen times each year with no luck. Lol


Happy B-day! I have to admit, I am familiar with this phenomenon......Example: me looking under the sink for something.....It's not there!?!?!.....yes it is.....no it's not!?......walks in and grabs it, seriously don't know how she does it. Brown and gold are the majority of what I use as well.


----------



## el9surf

Next time your marker dries up just search brown sharpie on eBay or amazon. I love shopping from my couch.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Going back to snookland soon


----------



## Will8badfish




----------



## FlyBy

Backwater said:


> Unless you order a huge multicolor pack with one in there, they just don't exist individually


You'll probably get a different colored one each year for your birthday for awhile.

I tied one of these some time ago and it disappeared. Oddly enough I found the legs, hook, eyes and feathers so I tied another.


----------



## Jason

Dressed up crack


----------



## Backwater

Roger_Cook said:


>


That thing would have never seen water before one of my buddies ate it!


----------



## Hardluk81

Trying my hand at some frog gurglers.


----------



## Rick hambric

Tied these two up before I cleaned off my drafting table. A Christmas clouser with fox tail, crystal braid, and ep wing. Then a shrimp wannabe with ep silky tail two wraps of uv copper chenille and marabou in a dubbing loop for the body, then trim the top. I’m done tying for a while. My box is full and I’ll be off th water for another week or 4... damn foot


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

#6 simple bug. I tie these for spooky redfish, and may get to test them on some So. Fla bonefish soon. This one has double bead chain eyes


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> This one has double bead chain eyes


Caleb, why double bead chain?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

A little more weight, and to help it sink a little more level and ensure that it rides hook point up. Sometimes I have issues with just a single pair of medium bead chain eyes getting things to ride hook point up. The second set of eyes are mostly hidden by the brush to help with a soft landing @Backwater


----------



## texasag07

Caleb.Esparza said:


> A little more weight, and to help it sink a little more level and ensure that it rides hook point up. Sometimes I have issues with just a single pair of medium bead chain eyes getting things to ride hook point up. The second set of eyes are mostly hidden by the brush to help with a soft landing @Backwater


Something to try that is my preference is a small piece of lead wire laid parallel to the shank tied onto same side of the hook as your bead chain. You might find that is makes that pattern a little quicker and cleaner since you don't have to mess with wrapping and trimming around the second set of bead chain eyes and should yield the same effect.

Still a really nice fly how ever you go about tying it.


----------



## Rick hambric

@Caleb.Esparza food for thought... one lead eye half way back the shank will do the job. It still gets covered by the dubbing. That’s what I did on my marabou body shrimps.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Thanks for the input guys! Both seem more ideal than trimming around the second set of bead chain eyes.


----------



## Rick hambric

Boredom took over and another shrimp was made... cream craft fur, dab of rust silky ep on the underside, mono eyes, then all artic fox. A pinch around the whole hook then Used some under fur for dubbing. There’s a small chartreuse lead eye under the dub that just shows up when wet. Let’s not forget the sacred brown sharpie!!


----------



## mightyrime

just started using flash n slinky...seems a bit better than SF blend for some west coast palegic flies


----------



## mightyrime

ok what am i doing wrong to post photos????


----------



## Backwater




----------



## lsunoe

No fly pics tonight but I did get two new toys in.


----------



## texasag07

Anyone having problems with a horrible petroleum/formaldehyde smell coming from the hareline chicones crusher legs?

I bought 3 packs in different colors and they all smell really bad like the afore mentioned smell. They smell so bad like chemicals I won’t tie them on a fly. 
I left the packages open for about a week with little to no change. I also tried soap and water on some with very litttle change? Is this an isolated issue?


----------



## Guest

texasag07 said:


> Anyone having problems with a horrible petroleum/formaldehyde smell coming from the hareline chicones crusher legs?
> 
> I bought 3 packs in different colors and they all smell really bad like the afore mentioned smell. They smell so bad like chemicals I won’t tie them on a fly.
> I left the packages open for about a week with little to no change. I also tried soap and water on some with very litttle change? Is this an isolated issue?


Might try sealing them in a plastic bag with baking soda & changing it out a few times while it absorbs more & more of the stench. Not sure if the powder used to cure animal skins & feathers would be any better as it's more for absorbing oils.


----------



## Backwater

Send them back.


----------



## texasag07

I sent hareline a message on Instagram and haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Lefty's Deceivers!


----------



## bonehead

Tied a couple of these guys for my box!


----------



## rakeel

texasag07 said:


> Anyone having problems with a horrible petroleum/formaldehyde smell coming from the hareline chicones crusher legs?
> 
> I bought 3 packs in different colors and they all smell really bad like the afore mentioned smell. They smell so bad like chemicals I won’t tie them on a fly.
> I left the packages open for about a week with little to no change. I also tried soap and water on some with very litttle change? Is this an isolated issue?


I have a few packs of Chicone crusher legs and none have the smell you mentioned. Hopefully it's an isolated issue but let us know what Hareline comes back with.


----------



## Rick hambric

Started to tie a few trout flies, a craft fur clouser and a marabou streamer, then I found some black saddle hackles and some crappy schlappen. Then I went into poon mode. My favorite black fly with uv Copper at the bend, and a black/purple marabou/hackle/with dub brush head. Now I need to remember to order some more daiichi 3111 hooks. Anyone ever used the Allen sw004? Are they good poon hooks?


----------



## bonehead

I tie some tarpon flies on the sw004 1/0 hooks. I haven't fished them yet but they so look and feel pretty strong. Just need to test them on the judge that matters..


----------



## tailwalk

Lil baby minnows


----------



## bonehead

Simple and Sparse baitfish


----------



## texasag07

couple bugs


----------



## lemaymiami

those will work....


----------



## LowHydrogen

texasag07 said:


> Anyone having problems with a horrible petroleum/formaldehyde smell coming from the hareline chicones crusher legs?
> 
> I bought 3 packs in different colors and they all smell really bad like the afore mentioned smell. They smell so bad like chemicals I won’t tie them on a fly.
> I left the packages open for about a week with little to no change. I also tried soap and water on some with very litttle change? Is this an isolated issue?


Put them in the sun for a couple days, outside of any packaging, UV light helps break down most any smell.


----------



## texasag07

Update on the stinky legs chicone’s barred legs.

Hareline says that a lot of their barred silicone legs have that smell and have ever since they started producing them.

Said they would send some other type of legs if I wanted.

It’s a bit crazy they haven’t corrected a known problem. I guess I will skip those in the future.

So far I have dish soaped them, fast orange hand cleanered them and left them out to air dry in the house.

They are now in baking soda. Some are getting close to not smelly, but this is just a little nuts.

Also a few more bugs to keep this thing on track.


----------



## macmulisha

First attempt at tying up a baitfish…


----------



## tailwalk

Shrimp, squid, something edible. Gonna play with different colors on this one. And yeah, disclaimer, it's not proven yet.


----------



## Rick hambric

Here’s the few from this week. Finally out of my poon hooks. I stepped up my photo game as I believe @texasag07 is a professional photographer!! And I spun up a few trout flies as well, squishy head minnows in nuclear chicken.
Also included an undershot of my favorite little black fly. The uv copper polar chenille really shows from the underside. Any critiques?


----------



## bananabob

mac your baitfish tie looks good but some careful scissor work will make it really sweet.


----------



## G_straus822

Just a couple I've tied the last couple months. Nothing perfect but the fish don't seem to mind to much.


----------



## bonehead

Love the baitfish patterns in the first picture, nice job.


----------



## saltlifedoc

Haven’t tied many flies since I left California, did a lot of bass fishing with the long rod out there. Here’s a few I whipped up for that fishery.


----------



## pete_paschall

So I recently got married to an amazing woman with an amazing dog. The dog is a sheltie mix and looks a little bit like a fox. Her name is Josie (the dog, not the wife). She has some really soft and long fur around her ears that I call her "crazy fur". So today, on a whim, I harvested a little and made a tail, then used Arctic fox to finish it off. I call it the "Sweet Josie Brown" (the name of a great beer out of Raleigh).


----------



## bonehead

Go ahead and clip off everything you can lol, looks like good stuff to me.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Hardluk81

pete_paschall said:


> So I recently got married to an amazing woman with an amazing dog. The dog is a sheltie mix and looks a little bit like a fox. Her name is Josie (the dog, not the wife). She has some really soft and long fur around her ears that I call her "crazy fur". So today, on a whim, I harvested a little and made a tail, then used Arctic fox to finish it off. I call it the "Sweet Josie Brown" (the name of a great beer out of Raleigh).
> 
> View attachment 21043


My wife has a Pomeranian I’ve been eyeballing!


----------



## texasag07

pete_paschall said:


> So I recently got married to an amazing woman with an amazing dog. The dog is a sheltie mix and looks a little bit like a fox. Her name is Josie (the dog, not the wife). She has some really soft and long fur around her ears that I call her "crazy fur". So today, on a whim, I harvested a little and made a tail, then used Arctic fox to finish it off. I call it the "Sweet Josie Brown" (the name of a great beer out of Raleigh).
> 
> View attachment 21043


Shelty fur is amazing to tie with it’s almost identical to artic Fox.

Also th aks rick I’m just q guy armed with an iPhone and found the right light to use it in. Let me know if you want any tips.


----------



## texasag07

Ok here’s one of my newer patterns that I have been testing lately. I call it the artic convict as it follows similarly to my tarpon convict.

I have tied it in a way that the marabou rarely fouls and it presents a Widish profile that mimics the ep synthetic patterns that I hate work so well but have no movement.

Works stupid well on snook abdchopefully equally good on tarpon.


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## RobA

Reloading the dock light box


----------



## macmulisha

bananabob said:


> mac your baitfish tie looks good but some careful scissor work will make it really sweet.


Thanks for the advice!! Any type of scissor I should be looking for to do the job?


----------



## lsunoe

macmulisha said:


> Thanks for the advice!! Any type of scissor I should be looking for to do the job?


I like my Dr. Slick’s.


----------



## Pierson

macmulisha said:


> Thanks for the advice!! Any type of scissor I should be looking for to do the job?


Look for scissors called synthetic scissors. They have small serrations on the blades and it grips and cuts the EP (or any other synthetic fiber) really well. Typical fly tying scissors, even if they are very sharp will work, but when doing touch up work you will notice that the fibers will slide up the blade of the scissors and it doesn't quite cut right where you want. I actually got some synthetic scissors on accident but when I found out what they were for I started using them and it SIGNIFICANTLY upped my synthetic trimming game.


----------



## macmulisha

Pierson said:


> Look for scissors called synthetic scissors. They have small serrations on the blades and it grips and cuts the EP (or any other synthetic fiber) really well. Typical fly tying scissors, even if they are very sharp will work, but when doing touch up work you will notice that the fibers will slide up the blade of the scissors and it doesn't quite cut right where you want. I actually got some synthetic scissors on accident but when I found out what they were for I started using them and it SIGNIFICANTLY upped my synthetic trimming game.


Thank you. I’ll check them out


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## bananabob

macmulisha, sharp scissors no matter which brand are a must. I always trim a little at a time and brush the fibers out all through the process.
Here's a few photos from a baitfish SBS I did a couple years ago that show the progression. Starts out looking pretty wild after tying then I brush it out before making the first cut.
Sometimes even after fishing one I'll brush it out and do a little more trimming.
Hope this helps.


----------



## FlyBy

I use thinning shears near the end of the trimming process.


----------



## Rick hambric

I use either serrated scissors or a double edge razor from my stash for my merker open comb.


----------



## slewis

Soon...


----------



## macmulisha

bananabob said:


> macmulisha, sharp scissors no matter which brand are a must. I always trim a little at a time and brush the fibers out all through the process.
> Here's a few photos from a baitfish SBS I did a couple years ago that show the progression. Starts out looking pretty wild after tying then I brush it out before making the first cut.
> Sometimes even after fishing one I'll brush it out and do a little more trimming.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Been a while since I did a skrimp.


----------



## Rick hambric

Had to go to Augusta yesterday and went to the local fly shop. Picked up a few supplies and bumped into a guy named walker. Cool little shop.


----------



## Dustin Pack




----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## el9surf

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 21071
> View attachment 21066
> View attachment 21067
> View attachment 21068
> View attachment 21069
> Ok here’s one of my newer patterns that I have been testing lately. I call it the artic convict as it follows similarly to my tarpon convict.
> 
> I have tied it in a way that the marabou rarely fouls and it presents a Widish profile that mimics the ep synthetic patterns that I hate work so well but have no movement.
> 
> Works stupid well on snook abdchopefully equally good on tarpon.


Does that have two marabou feathers, one for each side?


----------



## Hewe Dat

Tied a few of my go to baitfish.
2” of .030 lead wire (doubled over and tied under the hook shank)
CF to outline the belly
SF blend for the mid of the body
EP tarpon streamer for the back
Topped off with EP crystal blue flash


----------



## texasag07

el9surf said:


> Does that have two marabou feathers, one for each side?


I tie two ways. If I want a smaller profile with more movement like if throwing for poon only I will opt for one featherer ad it allows for more movement and quicker sink rate, for more of a backcountry scenario of banging magroves for snook it has two feathers. Two feathers tied in side by side double the profile width. .

For more info message me for more Info.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Perch


----------



## Pierson

Can never have enough of these little guys. Been falling back in love with the EP baitfish lately.


----------



## jonrconner

Tying up some bonefish flies foe Aklins in April.
JC


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## LowHydrogen

Another Perch, Crappie sized this time.


----------



## LowHydrogen

What are you guys photographing these flies with, the Hubble Space Telescope? Whenever I click on most of these posts to look at it, I can count the fibers lol. If you'll use the "thumbnail" option instead of "full image", people will be able to get a better look without the site using as much bandwidth (helps keep it free). Really get a better view, since sometimes I can't zoom back out far enough to get a decent look at the fly.

Click on my last posted pic, then click on the others and you'll see what I mean. It's like Wayne's World extreme close up. I'm not getting on to you guys just trying to help out.

Happy tying.


----------



## Rick hambric

LowHydrogen said:


> What are you guys photographing these flies with, the Hubble Space Telescope? Whenever I click on most of these posts to look at it, I can count the fibers lol. If you'll use the "thumbnail" option instead of "full image", people will be able to get a better look without the site using as much bandwidth (helps keep it free). Really get a better view, since sometimes I can't zoom back out far enough to get a decent look at the fly.
> 
> Click on my last posted pic, then click on the others and you'll see what I mean. It's like Wayne's World extreme close up. I'm not getting on to you guys just trying to help out.
> 
> Happy tying.


I phone & galaxy cameras are awesome.


----------



## hostage1985

Jon, give me a call after your Aklins; plans and schemes.
Todd


----------



## jonrconner

hostage1985 said:


> Jon, give me a call after your Aklins; plans and schemes.
> Todd


Be glad to, I’m going to Salina Point Lodge, it’s a DIY operation, Be there the second week of April.
My email is [email protected], remind me when the time comes.
JC


----------



## Hardluk81




----------



## MatthewAbbott

For my toothy gar friends when the weather warms back up.


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## tailwalk

Cold weather and the poon fly thread have me dreaming...


----------



## albrighty_then

Still am yet to throw a fly at a red but have been tying my impression of shrimp patterns for when I make it down to Fla this spring, you guys think these will do?


----------



## bonehead

Those will definitely get hammered! Just make sure to have a variety of sizes and weights and you'll be more than fine.


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## G_straus822

A couple more from last week.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Whipped up a couple bugs this morning!


----------



## Forgottencoast

One more


----------



## crboggs

Goofing off on the vise while its windy and rainy...this resulted...

View media item 2422


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Yak hair clousers 
#6 Gama SL113h


----------



## Rick hambric

I will be buying my artic fox and Finn raccoon from waters west from now on. 3in long half a tail for the fox. Great deal, good quality, and a plethora of colors!!!


----------



## CedarCreek

Couple from the other day I hope to swing through some deep, fast and dirty water for tarpon this summer.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

To windy to fish, getting ready for Flamingo trip.


----------



## Rick hambric

Spent an hour at the vise tonight. Would have been less, but I had to tie a damn crab.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Been re-visiting the wiggle worm concept.. It's a love/hate relationship so far.


----------



## Stevie

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 22301
> View attachment 22302
> View attachment 22303
> View attachment 22304
> Spent an hour at the vise tonight. Would have been less, but I had to tie a damn crab.


You tied the crab blind, with the badger tail to make it suspend? What species are you targeting with that fly?


----------



## tailwalk

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Been re-visiting the wiggle worm concept.. It's a love/hate relationship so far.
> View attachment 22305


What's the tail material? Looks good!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

tailwalk said:


> What's the tail material? Looks good!


Mangum's dragon tail. They move well but don't shed water and have some durability issues if you don't do a little prep work on them


----------



## bonehead

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Mangum's dragon tail. They move well but don't shed water and have some durability issues if you don't do a little prep work on them


What prep work do you do? Curious...


----------



## Hewe Dat

bonehead said:


> What prep work do you do? Curious...


You gotta burn the ends to keep them from unraveling, I tried them and had some issues with them coming apart and fouling on the hook real bad. They do look great in the water though. I still like cutting strips of craft fur and using a mono loop to keep it from fouling on the hook.


----------



## Rick hambric

Stevie said:


> You tied the crab blind, with the badger tail to make it suspend? What species are you targeting with that fly?


That’s coyote. Has a med lead eye under it. It sinks. Also never had a reject because it didn’t have eyes. Presentation is more important


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

bonehead said:


> What prep work do you do? Curious...


Cut them down a bit from full length, burn both ends and use a good amount of glue where you tie it in. I also tie them pretty far back on the shank and post wrap them to minimize fouling.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Been trying to burn up the last of my 600SP's, tied these 1/0 extra heavy with large dumbells and a wire wrapped shank for the local goldfish population.


----------



## Ken T

Just recently started messing around with some Hareline products that are new this year. The flies below were tied with Senyo's Laser Hair. Very easy to work with. Hair is all the perfect length and the colors blend easily. The fibers have a pretty cool shine. This material is soft and it moves in the water like marabou. 

There are lots of materials to choose from these days. I like to tie my clousers with 3 different materials, very stiff, mid and soft. The varying materials will create different actions on the fly. This material is my new choice for the soft material and fishing conditions that lack water movement.

Below are both high and low profile clouser style bait fish and a pair tied bend back style. 

Ken


----------



## Rick hambric

Had to put a cape I picked up yesterday at the Atl fly show to work.


----------



## texasag07

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Been trying to burn up the last of my 600SP's, tied these 1/0 extra heavy with large dumbells and a wire wrapped shank for the local goldfish population.
> 
> View attachment 22329


Please send excess 600sp’s to my house please, lol.


----------



## bananabob

Playing with a little PB for spring snook, trout, what ever.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Been trying to burn up the last of my 600SP's, tied these 1/0 extra heavy with large dumbells and a wire wrapped shank for the local goldfish population.
> 
> View attachment 22329


is that a foxy brush head?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

LowHydrogen said:


> is that a foxy brush head?


Yes


----------



## LowHydrogen

Thought so, just hadn't seen that color before.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tan & barred ginger. Experimenting with them a little longer than normal.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## Cronced

If I had exactly one fly for the rest of time: a size 4 Clouser in chartreuse and white with a red head and pearl flashabou. I can't even tell you how many species of fish I've caught on this, so here is an hour of bench time to replenish my box.


----------



## texasag07

Tarpon, permit, and redfish bugs.


----------



## bryson

texasag07 said:


> Tarpon, permit, and redfish bugs.
> View attachment 22674
> View attachment 22675
> View attachment 22676
> View attachment 22677
> View attachment 22678


What type of feathers are you using as the heads on those last two flies? Marabou? Looks great! I often struggle to get a baitfish look when making the head from feathers.


----------



## Rick hambric

bryson said:


> What type of feathers are you using as the heads on those last two flies? Marabou? Looks great! I often struggle to get a baitfish look when making the head from feathers.


Looks like marabou. Ever tried making a dubbing loop and putting in 6in of marabou? Go to staples and get a pack of bulldog clips. Makes life easy.


----------



## Rick hambric

a box of 12pc 3in long bulldog clips are $14.00 
https://m.staples.com/X-ACTO-4-Bulldog-Clips-3-Inches-Box-of-12/product_617613


----------



## LowHydrogen

bryson said:


> What type of feathers are you using as the heads on those last two flies? Marabou? Looks great! I often struggle to get a baitfish look when making the head from feathers.


If I'm dealing with marabou that's not very wide, or with feathers that have a stiff quill. Sometimes they don't want to cooperate when palmering, so I strip the marabou off the quill and tie in at the base (quill side) like you would any other hair, material, etc.


----------



## texasag07

It’s marabou. That’s put into a dubbing loop.


----------



## bryson

Thanks @texasag07 and @Rick hambric -- yeah, I actually do marabou in a dubbing loop pretty often, but it's usually the extra select stuff that I strip a side from. It ends up pretty bushy, even when I am super careful not to trap the quills.


----------



## Rick hambric

Got a new coyote tail delivered today. So what to do.


----------



## Rick hambric

My last 3/0aki. Little core of yote, palmered peach marabou, then the topside of a pink bucktail, add on a pair of mono eyes, and you got a nice poonfly. 
Warning tarpon muddlers can be very addictive.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Bunch of these and a 1/2 dozen gurglers so far today. Hoping to kick my tarpon season off early this year..


----------



## mro




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size 2 backcountry bugs


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Size 2 backcountry bugs


Caleb, what are you palmering for the body? I'm assuming you are trimming it. Also, I recognize the hook but can't place it. What is it??


----------



## Jred

Little size 6 shrimp


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Caleb, what are you palmering for the body? I'm assuming you are trimming it. Also, I recognize the hook but can't place it. What is it??


Finn raccoon for the tail, small collar of Arctic fox, and EP minnow head brush for the body trimmed to shape. The hook is a Varivas 2600-STV


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Finn raccoon for the tail, small collar of Arctic fox, and EP minnow head brush for the body trimmed to shape. The hook is a Varivas 2600-STV


Oh yeah, good hook...but expensive! But good hook! 

What's the actual color and length of the EP minnow head brush (you know how they vary in fiber lengths and color)?


----------



## mro

Rick hambric said:


> Ever tried making a dubbing loop and putting in 6in of marabou? Go to staples and get a pack of bulldog clips. Makes life easy


30 lbs drag fly reels, 70 lbs test GT fly lines and now marabou in a dubbing loop. I think I need to get out from beneath my rock a little more often.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Oh yeah, good hook...but expensive! But good hook!
> 
> What's the actual color and length of the EP minnow head brush (you know how they vary in fiber lengths and color)?


The EP brush is the 1.5" minnow head brush in "back country". It has a lot of blue in it when you look at the piece of brush and I wasn't sure I'd like it, but once I palmered it and trimmed to shape it actually looks really fishy. 

Headed for the glades backcountry on the 19th and looking forward to throwing them at a fish!


----------



## texasag07

mro said:


> 30 lbs drag fly reels, 70 lbs test GT fly lines and now marabou in a dubbing loop. I think I need to get out from beneath my rock a little more often.


Go ahead and come on out from under it the weathers nice and the fish are eating.


----------



## Rick hambric

mro said:


> 30 lbs drag fly reels, 70 lbs test GT fly lines and now marabou in a dubbing loop. I think I need to get out from beneath my rock a little more often.


See photo. When the select marabou you get has a 1/8” quill that cannot be palmered, what do you do??? Pop in a loop and spin. Sometimes our best discoveries are by accident and necessity, not proper planning and education.


----------



## mro

Rick hambric said:


> When the select marabou you get has a 1/8” quill that cannot be palmered, what do you do???


Usually I cut a small bunch to length, place on the hook like you would deer hair with a few loose wraps then work it around the hooks shaft, tighten the thread. Repeat as needed.

That said..... think I'm going to an office supply store soon


----------



## fishfirst92

My variation of a Chicone Disco Shrimp


----------



## LowHydrogen

Large Popovics' patterns, with mono extensions. The red over white is a hollow tied Bulkhead on a lighter hook and suspends. The mullet is a hollow tied deceiver (blended grey and black over white) sinks slowly. Both have just a bit of red flash.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Chart over White, lipped bucktail deceiver, with mono extension.














Practicing blending hair on another mullet, no extension on this one just long thin grey hackle.


----------



## mro

Some flies just bug me...


----------



## mightyrime

snook fly selection for marco island... these look good for the task? Do i need to tie other colors? It looks like all i read is pink or white.

thanks


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Angry crawfish guy


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Few for my carp buddies... hopefully


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

mightyrime said:


> snook fly selection for marco island... these look good for the task? Do i need to tie other colors? It looks like all i read is pink or white.
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 23388


Those probably won't work.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

2 1/2" black and purple baitfish.


----------



## rakeel

mro said:


> 30 lbs drag fly reels, 70 lbs test GT fly lines and now marabou in a dubbing loop. I think I need to get out from beneath my rock a little more often.


Yuhhh put a little bit of Aleene's fabric fusion down on the thread base area where you'll be palmering the dubbed marabou onto and it makes that marabou last a really long time.


----------



## rakeel

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 22730
> Got a new coyote tail delivered today. So what to do.


If you like that yote tail you should get you some american red fox tail from a trapper. It's almost like having the underfur of the arctic fox with stiffer guard hairs like coyote, but not as stiff as coyote.


----------



## Rick hambric

rakeel said:


> If you like that yote tail you should get you some american red fox tail from a trapper. It's almost like having the underfur of the arctic fox with stiffer guard hairs like coyote, but not as stiff as coyote.


It’s more fun to get it yourself


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 23534
> 
> It’s more fun to get it yourself


Electronic call or mouth call at night I guess


----------



## Rick hambric

permitchaser said:


> Electronic call or mouth call at night I guess


Electric, and we start at 10pm. In times of need a mouth call.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

MatthewAbbott said:


> Angry crawfish guy
> View attachment 23407


Want


----------



## MatthewAbbott

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Want


I hoping the bass around me do too. It's my first real attempt at a crawfish. If we ever get a break from the rain I'll put it on some beds


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

MatthewAbbott said:


> I hoping the bass around me do too. It's my first real attempt at a crawfish. If we ever get a break from the rain I'll put it on some beds


It’s sure to work. 
Looks great. 
May be a sleeper carp fly too.


----------



## Forgottencoast

A few redfish/black drum bugs and a couple baitfish for my first year attempting to learn tarpon in the panhandle...

Also a “quick” inshore package I tied for my buddy in Bradenton getting into fly fishing.

Sizes 1/0-4


----------



## LowHydrogen

Lipped hollow tie
Crab
Brown hollow tie


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## mro

Post by LowHydrogen

View attachment 23725


Realistic tie of the monster Mothra???  
(1961 Japanese movie)


----------



## Rick hambric

A little yellow fly on a huge 3/0 5180.


----------



## LowHydrogen

mro said:


> Post by LowHydrogen
> 
> View attachment 23725
> 
> 
> Realistic tie of the monster Mothra???
> (1961 Japanese movie)


Yep, I have a place with deep water and heavy current.....gonna see if any of the locals have seen that movie.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Mr. Krabs, less Mothra more Krab.


----------



## mro

*less Mothra more Krab.

Thanks... you made my day, altho I think the vodka is strong with in me 
*


----------



## tailwalk

Bryson's poon swap fly gave me some motivation to play with blending ep fibers:


----------



## bryson

tailwalk said:


> Bryson's poon swap fly gave me some motivation to play with blending ep fibers:
> 
> View attachment 23875


I really like that! Any tips on blending the fibers? I think I'm going to have to copy that style. It would look really good too with a purple tail blended to a black head, rather than the top/bottom color variation that you typically see.


----------



## lsunoe

bryson said:


> I really like that! Any tips on blending the fibers? I think I'm going to have to copy that style. It would look really good too with a purple tail blended to a black head, rather than the top/bottom color variation that you typically see.


I was thinking the same exact color scheme.


----------



## mro

*less Mothra almost Krab.*
*









and the eyes drag in the sand *


----------



## flysalt060

Forgottencoast said:


> A few redfish/black drum bugs and a couple baitfish for my first year attempting to learn tarpon in the panhandle...
> 
> Also a “quick” inshore package I tied for my buddy in Bradenton getting into fly fishing.
> 
> Sizes 1/0-4


Purple baitfish and tan toad will work. Some Olive roads. Root beer anything for reds and trout. And some light tan dark brown clousers with gold flash, in 2's and 4's


----------



## flysalt060

Olive toads. Stupid autocorrect.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Been on a baitfish kick the last couple days


----------



## tailwalk

bryson said:


> I really like that! Any tips on blending the fibers? I think I'm going to have to copy that style. It would look really good too with a purple tail blended to a black head, rather than the top/bottom color variation that you typically see.


Thanks for the color idea! Tips on blending fibers... so for that fly the tail is 50/50 yellow and chartreuse. I started with a section of each and split them in half so I had four sections then took 1/2 & 1/2 and combed them together and repeated that with the other sections then again with the resulting two sections. Then do that again. Same process for the head color but with chartreuse and blue. Following the ep tarpon streamer pattern gave that result. The chartreuse in each overlaps and gives that middle chartreuse dominant effect. Pretty much an accident really, but I like it. More colors to come.


----------



## shb

tailwalk said:


> Bryson's poon swap fly gave me some motivation to play with blending ep fibers:
> 
> View attachment 23875








Winner, winner gamefish dinner


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Tied on a 3/0 Aki, with big angry minnows and black water in mind..


----------



## lemaymiami

Caleb, like those pink and black bugs... is that the dragon tail you're using instead of rabbit strip?


----------



## Pierson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Tied on a 3/0 Aki, with big angry minnows and black water in mind..
> View attachment 23938


Caleb, your attention to detail on your flies has always impressed me. If you don't already, you need to get into rod building.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

lemaymiami said:


> Caleb, like those pink and black bugs... is that the dragon tail you're using instead of rabbit strip?


Yes sir! I'm a little on the fence with them durability wise but I think I figured out how to make them last. I tied them with plans of using them the same way you employ the Tarpon snake.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Pierson said:


> Caleb, your attention to detail on your flies has always impressed me. If you don't already, you need to get into rod building.


Thanks! And I'd like to.. may dabble with building my next trout rod.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## GullsGoneWild

bryson said:


> I really like that! Any tips on blending the fibers? I think I'm going to have to copy that style. It would look really good too with a purple tail blended to a black head, rather than the top/bottom color variation that you typically see.


I think EP has a pre-blended wrap in black and purple. I like the pink/purple, white/chartreuse and white/grey wraps


----------



## texasag07

Bunch of Flies recently. Finished up tying a complete Belize



































permit, tarpon, bonefish box for a buddy in Montana


----------



## Rick hambric

Little spun head mulletry tonight


----------



## Rick hambric

The mulletry collection


----------



## KingFlySC

I’ve been tying these up here lately.


----------



## FlyBy

KingFlySC said:


> I’ve been tying these up here lately.


Cuda?


----------



## KingFlySC

Roger_Cook said:


> Cuda?


Yes sir, I know these aren’t necessary, but I’m going to have one of my rods set up just for them. I hooked 5-6 last time I was in the keys and every one broke off because I just wasn’t set up for them. Bonefish leaders won’t cut it.


----------



## FlyBy

I catch them around the AR buoys. Unbelievable fish on the fly.


----------



## KingFlySC

Roger_Cook said:


> I catch them around the AR buoys. Unbelievable fish on the fly.


My ignorance is about to show, what’s an AR buoy?


----------



## FlyBy

Artificial reef. http://www.longbayara.com/. You can see them lying beside the buoy. They are in the process of removing the buoys, so I don't know how that will affect finding them.


----------



## mro

Marabou, 2/0


----------



## tailwalk

Working on the blurple version... Pretty sure I'm tearing this one down so the eye isn't glued, just resting there to test the look:


----------



## mro

Some years ago I decided to make a BAF  (big a$$ fly) for halibut. For the main body I tried tying in a white synthetic fiber (was thinner than deer hair). 
Long story short it looked like cra... poo! 
I was going to drop them into my "two many martini drawer" when I spied a jar of Soft Body Plastic Resin which I really could not remember acquiring but must have seemed a good idea at the time. As I dabbed some on the white fibers they actually melted/fused together. After a few minuets the concoction solidified (like mixing a two part epoxy) and became hard, altho not near as strong as an epoxy. I now had my very own squid lure fly. Never caught a Halibut on it but strippers liked it.


----------



## bryson

Tied this little guy up for tarpon. On a 2/0 Owner Aki. Trying to decide if I should put eyes on it and go baitfishy, or leave as-is and go shrimpy. Either way it will get a coat of UV resin over the orange nail polish.


----------



## Rick hambric

bryson said:


> Tied this little guy up for tarpon. On a 2/0 Owner Aki. Trying to decide if I should put eyes on it and go baitfishy, or leave as-is and go shrimpy. Either way it will get a coat of UV resin over the orange nail polish.
> 
> View attachment 24139


As is is perfect


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> As is is perfect


Thanks! I'll have to figure out how to fish it once I get down south and find a few fish.


----------



## KingFlySC

bryson said:


> Tied this little guy up for tarpon. On a 2/0 Owner Aki. Trying to decide if I should put eyes on it and go baitfishy, or leave as-is and go shrimpy. Either way it will get a coat of UV resin over the orange nail polish.
> 
> View attachment 24139


I like it, all hackle?


----------



## bryson

KingFlySC said:


> I like it, all hackle?


Thanks! Yeah, it's 4 feathers splayed for the tail, and two palmered together for the head. I might should have used only one for the head, but I'll have to experiment.


----------



## lsunoe

Some shrimpy action for the slots. Realized my bull box is way more filled than the slots so I whipped up a few of these.


----------



## lsunoe

First pass on a pattern I stole from a friend. Needs a thicker tail and a little bit cleaner head. Also have some more painted lead eyes coming in today so that should help finish the new ones off nicely.


----------



## texasag07

Redfish food


----------



## Backwater

Crabby Patty! LOL 

No, not calling it that, but yeah it's my own recipe!


----------



## KingFlySC

Backwater said:


> View attachment 24309
> View attachment 24310
> 
> 
> Cabby patty! LOL
> 
> Yeah it's my out recipe!


Would you mind sharing a little more on this one? I need to tie this. If not I completely understand. That’s one of the best looking crab patterns I’ve seen.


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> View attachment 24309


Very nice. How do you build the body for that fly?


----------



## Rookiemistake

Backwater said:


> View attachment 24309
> View attachment 24310
> 
> 
> Cabby patty! LOL
> 
> Yeah it's my out recipe!


I tie one like that but never thought about the feathers splayed out like that... time to change it up...
Testing flood tide crabs now


----------



## crboggs

bryson said:


> Tied this little guy up for tarpon. On a 2/0 Owner Aki. Trying to decide if I should put eyes on it and go baitfishy, or leave as-is and go shrimpy. Either way it will get a coat of UV resin over the orange nail polish.
> 
> View attachment 24139


Tie a few with marabou in place of the palmered hackle feathers as well.


----------



## Backwater

Ok guys, give me some time and I'll share it when I get time. It's yet another spin-off of a pattern I came up with about 20yrs ago and trying to get it published.


----------



## lsunoe

Backwater said:


> Ok guys, give me some time and I'll share it when I get time. It's yet another spin-off of a pattern I came up with about 20yrs ago and trying to get it published.


But there’s no time like the present


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> Ok guys, give me some time and I'll share it when I get time. It's yet another spin-off of a pattern I came up with about 20yrs ago and trying to get it published.


I bet you could scale it down and it would be a sheepshead killer...looks very crabby...


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> I bet you could scale it down and it would be a sheepshead killer...looks very crabby...


I have scaled it down and have caught many sheephead on it for many, many years.


----------



## Newman

Backwater said:


> I have scaled it down and have caught many sheephead on it for many, many years.


Not as good as Backwaters.
But works.


----------



## texasag07




----------



## permitchaser

Roger_Cook said:


> Cuda?


Just what I was thinking
Hey Roger!


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


>


Another good mullet fly!


----------



## Backwater




----------



## lsunoe

Nice rod. Love my Zephrus


----------



## Newman

Backwater said:


> View attachment 24404
> 
> View attachment 24405


I like this!
Is that an acrylic nail?
How is it weighted?
Does it rock and wobble? Or spin.


----------



## Backwater

Newman said:


> I like this!
> Is that an acrylic nail?
> How is it weighted?
> Does it rock and wobble? Or spin.


Yes... Another thing I've done for many years, with other spoons. Weighted with epoxy. Yes it wobbles, but I had to trim the legs to get it to wobble more. With 12lb tippet, without legs, it looks like it's spinning it wobbles so fast.


----------



## Newman

Backwater said:


> Yes... Another thing I've done for many years, with other spoons. Weighted with epoxy. Yes it wobbles, but I had to trim the legs to get it to wobble more. With 12lb tippet, without legs, it looks like it's spinning it wobbles so fast.


Bet it looks very much like a small escaping crustacean.
Hopefully it doesn’t make that annoying helicopter noise when being cast like the Dupre, I personally can’t stand that.
Very cool!
Thanks!


----------



## Backwater

Newman said:


> Bet it looks very much like a small escaping crustacean.
> Hopefully it doesn’t make that annoying helicopter noise when being cast like the Dupre, I personally can’t stand that.
> Very cool!
> Thanks!


Weird, but I've caught quite a few sheepheads on spoons lately.


----------



## FlyBy

permitchaser said:


> Just what I was thinking
> Hey Roger!


Two more months. We'll get'em.


----------



## Newman

Backwater said:


> Weird, but I've caught quite a few sheepheads on spoons lately.


My limited experience with catching them all involved hard, ”crunchy” flies.
Have seen them peck at a small Merkin type crab’s claw, only to bolt after realizing it was a soft phony.


----------



## mro

Newman said:


> hard, ”crunchy” flies.


My first little crab
















Finished with my Marabou







"Bait fish" ties until I see how the 4/0 looks/acts in the water. The little ones have always been pretty good.


----------



## Newman

mro said:


> My first little crab
> View attachment 24411
> 
> View attachment 24410
> 
> Finished with my Marabou
> View attachment 24412
> "Bait fish" ties until I see how the 4/0 looks/acts in the water. The little ones have always been pretty good.


Crab looks great!!
Shiny hook driving me crazy tho, put some fingernail polish on it.
Does it sink, and land on bottom, right side up?


----------



## mro

There's a "lead eye" on the hooks shaft under the left crabs eye. Think I'll fill the kitchen sink and cast it in to see how it lands.... 

If it lands good then all i need to do is improve the shells shape/color and make the legs and claws a little more believable.


----------



## bryson

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 24362


I'm loving these -- the purple one you posted up on IG too! Are the feathers splayed or married?


----------



## texasag07

bryson said:


> I'm loving these -- the purple one you posted up on IG too! Are the feathers splayed or married?


Thanks alot. They are splayed , the feathers I was working with on the tan one didn't have quite as much natural curve to them so a little less splayed effect.


----------



## bonehead

Snook treats!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Little Shrimp for my 6wt.


----------



## Rayreds

LowHydrogen said:


> Little Shrimp for my 6wt.
> View attachment 24620
> View attachment 24621


Cool little shrimp What did you tie the body with?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rayreds said:


> Cool little shrimp What did you tie the body with?


Dubbing, and then a palmered hackle, trimmed on the side and tapered going fwd (both tan). Then UV cure on the back.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Threw a clouser at a few fish the other day for the first time ever I think in 14 years of waving a fly rod around. I've tied a few in the past but really just kept them in the box for nostalgia's sake. Can't hurt to add a few more..


----------



## eightwt

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Threw a clouser at a few fish the other day for the first time ever I think in 14 years of waving a fly rod around.


What do you normally fish?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

eightwt said:


> What do you normally fish?


I fish for redfish probably 80% of the time and for that I typically use small buggy bonefish type flies or crabs in the #4-#6 range. Not really into the big flashy rubber legged/crustacean eyed flies that most people throw these days. Even my bull redfish flies are usually some kind of large slider.


----------



## eightwt

Still trying to figure out reds. Have caught a few, but they probably were on a death wish. Has anyone read Chico Fernandez book on redfish fishing? Good read?


----------



## Rick hambric

eightwt said:


> Still trying to figure out reds. Have caught a few, but they probably were on a death wish. Has anyone read Chico Fernandez book on redfish fishing? Good read?


Yes good read.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I know full well I'm not the only one. Let's see em'!


----------



## KingFlySC

Red headed deceiver. ostrich herl, buck tail, some crystal flash and epoxy and glitter head. Tying them up with white body’s and different colored heads.


----------



## permitchaser

KingFlySC said:


> I’ve been tying these up here lately.
> View attachment 24027


Cool fly but how do you attach the braid to the front hook. I've used nail knots for tandem hooks but yours looks better
That fly might catch a Striper also


----------



## KingFlySC

permitchaser said:


> Cool fly but how do you attach the braid to the front hook. I've used nail knots for tandem hooks but yours looks better
> That fly might catch a Striper also


I use the nylon coated stainless braid. I just lay it on the shank and wrap the shit out of it, whip finish then zap glue it.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a pic of a full-bore something for all of us that remember Lefty Kreh... 

Tied up on a 4/0 hook - this lavish and extravagant pattern I called the Southern Deceiver (the Southern Angler in Stuart was one of the shops I was tying for back then.... and it was a favorite of local big, big snook anglers fishing at night back then, mid to late eighties...). Lefty's Deceiver, the original pattern, was something that many of us tied up as one of our first patterns when learning. I'd been tying for about 20 years when asked by the shop to come up with a large baitfish pattern to mimic threadfins that were prime forage at night around bridges at Stuart... this was the result - and I still have my masters from way back then... Enjoy, and take a moment to think about Lefty - one of many that left our sport better when they passed on.


----------



## permitchaser

KingFlySC said:


> I use the nylon coated stainless braid. I just lay it on the shank and wrap the shit out of it, whip finish then zap glue it.


Yea that's sounds like what I would do and use super glue
Have you caught any cuda on it yet. I would imagine a 2 handed strip


----------



## KingFlySC

permitchaser said:


> Yea that's sounds like what I would do and use super glue
> Have you caught any cuda on it yet. I would imagine a 2 handed strip


I have not, and I should note that this fly is not my design, but one that I found on youtube. Shoot, this trip coming up is only my second time to the keys. I did however loose a few flies to cuda the first time I was down there, but just because I only had light mono tippet. From what I have seen and read the 2 hand strip is the way to go with this fly. Its big, and pretty heavy and I have yet to even cast it. I may string up my rod tomorrow and try one out. 

I had planned on tying up like 20 of these things but decided to just tie up like 6 and save the hooks for some big deceivers. The epoxy head deceivers have a little more diversity for multiple species I think.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## permitchaser

KingFlySC said:


> I have not, and I should note that this fly is not my design, but one that I found on youtube. Shoot, this trip coming up is only my second time to the keys. I did however loose a few flies to cuda the first time I was down there, but just because I only had light mono tippet. From what I have seen and read the 2 hand strip is the way to go with this fly. Its big, and pretty heavy and I have yet to even cast it. I may string up my rod tomorrow and try one out.
> 
> I had planned on tying up like 20 of these things but decided to just tie up like 6 and save the hooks for some big deceivers. The epoxy head deceivers have a little more diversity for multiple species I think.


I've never caught a Cuda on fly but years ago we where fishing for them with spinning gear ripping a tube lure as fast as we could. I caught a big 4 footer. It ran toward the Mako I was in and jumped over the boat, over my head with its mouth open and landed in the water on the other side of the boat . We both agreed to have that fish mounted which I did
I can post a picture of it if you want


----------



## KingFlySC

permitchaser said:


> I've never caught a Cuda on fly but years ago we where fishing for them with spinning gear ripping a tube lure as fast as we could. I caught a big 4 footer. It ran toward the Mako I was in and jumped over the boat, over my head with its mouth open and landed in the water on the other side of the boat . We both agreed to have that fish mounted which I did
> I can post a picture of it if you want


Whaaat? That’s nuts man. Please do post a picture. That’s a hell of a cuda story.


----------



## permitchaser

Had it mounted by someone in Miami pfluger maybe. Had to turn my phone sideways to get it in
Live mount, back then there where no plastic mounts. My big Grayling form Alaska is a plastic mount


----------



## KingFlySC

permitchaser said:


> Had it mounted by someone in Miami pfluger maybe. Had to turn my phone sideways to get it in
> Live mount, back then there where no plastic mounts. My big Grayling form Alaska is a plastic mount


That is awesome man. Good looking cuda. I cant wait to get down to the keys. Only 1 more week. Hopefully ill have some pictures and videos to share.


----------



## bonehead

Black tailed devils on the brain...


----------



## mro

First Spoon flys, front two are on 2/0 and the little one in back is on a #14 nymph hook.









I have one more that is a little different but not yet ready for prime time


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## mro

This needs a water test.............

















Maybe a shorter shank hook and a shorter marabou tail ???


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## Rick hambric

A little crab/craw action today while it rained. 
there is a small lead eye under that deer hair. tied on a c47sd #1.


----------



## mro

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 25093
> A little crab/craw action today while it rained.
> there is a small lead eye under that deer hair. tied on a c47sd #1.
> View attachment 25094


Pokemon ???


----------



## Rick hambric

mro said:


> Pokemon ???


What the hell is that??


----------



## rakeel

texasag07 said:


> Bunch of Flies recently. Finished up tying a complete Belize
> View attachment 23953
> View attachment 23954
> View attachment 23955
> View attachment 23956
> View attachment 23957
> permit, tarpon, bonefish box for a buddy in Montana


That flexo crab looks great. You using actual flexo body for that or wiring loom?


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## mro

What the hell is that??

Half a$$ed attempt at humor.
Pokemon was something my two daughters were "into" back in the mid 90's and your colorfull crab sorta reminded me of it.
I just checked and it's still around but has changed from what i remember. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFctpiB_Hnlk3ejWfHqSm6Q


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

#8


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## DeepSouthFly

Will small bonefish gotchas work on pomps? Gonna try them on some tomorrow. 

Worked on some shrimps also. 
The bigger one is on a SC15, 2/0. Gonna try it for tarpon.


----------



## Backwater

DeepSouthFly said:


> Will small bonefish gotchas work on pomps? Gonna try them on some tomorrow.


Yes! 

Also tie up some short, chartreuse and white bucktail clousers (more dense that what you have there), about an 1.5" long, with yellow size sm lead dumbbell eyes and finish the head with pink thread, to catch their attention. 

Btw, those shrimp flies will work for poonies.


----------



## permitchaser

KingFlySC said:


> That is awesome man. Good looking cuda. I cant wait to get down to the keys. Only 1 more week. Hopefully ill have some pictures and videos to share.


Just remembered, there's a huge Cuda around the 2 piers at one of the hotels we stayed at in the keys
I had heard there was one but all I saw was some 2' ones around the piers
M grandson was fishing on the lower pier with his spinning rod when he cast the front half of his rod out into the water and yelled Papa what do I do .I told him just reel it in you have a lure on the end and that will catch on the guide and you can reel it in
He did this and when he did this monster Cuda followed in in. It was as long as a small car 
You should try that fish with your fly .If you land it that would be a record


----------



## texasag07

rakeel said:


> That flexo crab looks great. You using actual flexo body for that or wiring loom?


It is the actual flexo tubing.


----------



## backbone

Mud Crab
Tiemco size 4


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Experimental baitfish. Put a 3/16 copper bead for a nose on it.


----------



## mro

Mini-pops ... 2x long #14


----------



## mro

To go along with the mini-pops ...
a couple mini-streamers


----------



## Rick hambric

mro said:


> To go along with the mini-pops ...
> a couple mini-streamers
> 
> View attachment 25621


Trout stuff?? What do you chase after over in Cali??


----------



## mro

Next month depending on weather I've been invited to a picnic at a foothills reservoir. There will be at least one father and son who have never caught a fish. Might be a few other kids too. While I've not been to this particular lake in 30 years I'm confident that it has loads of Blue Gills and Black Bass. Plan to bring to the party a 2 wt, 4 wt and a 5 wt rod. Casting lessons are always more fun when something pulls on the string. I'll also bring a couple closed face spin rigs for those who would like to try but not with a fly rod. 
Seeing the excitement on a young kids face when a bobber disappears is so cool...

Mike
BTW, 
The stuff I throw at trout are mostly streamers from 1 1/2 to 4 inches long. If you know when and where to go in CA there are some large trout to be had.


----------



## bananabob

permitchaser said:


> He did this and when he did this monster Cuda followed in in. It was as long as a small car
> You should try that fish with your fly .If you land it that would be a record


Some records may be better just left alone.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Mini-pops ... 2x long #14
> 
> View attachment 25611
> 
> View attachment 25612


What are the heads made from they look familiar


----------



## mro

I took one raw cork popper like in this pic, used a razor to cut it down/shape.


----------



## mro

BTW, if you click on them you can get a "close up" look at them. You will see that the two out side pops look a little better formed because the were made from the ends of the raw popper while the two in he middle are a little "rougher" looking as I cut them out of what was left of the raw popper.

Also to get an Idea of just how small they are the two mini-streamers are tied with the same hook. I wanted them small enough so that a blue gill could easily swallow one and hook it's self. Just trying to stack the deck for a newbie's success.


----------



## texasag07

Bigfish food


----------



## Newman

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 25716
> View attachment 25717
> Bigfish food


Very Nice!!!


----------



## mro

I never caught a Sheepshead on the fly. Always thought that if you wanted to catch them you needed to feed them a fiddler crap or a shirmp. So been watching the sheepy swap thread to see what their tying. I've tied a couple crabs and I think after I tie a couple more they will work.

Saw something like this .......

















Sheepshead eat this?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

3/0 Water pusher wigglers


----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking bugs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Sz 4 blue crabbie patties


----------



## LowHydrogen

mro said:


> First Spoon flys, front two are on 2/0 and the little one in back is on a #14 nymph hook.
> 
> View attachment 25055
> 
> I have one more that is a little different but not yet ready for prime time


I count 2 Regals, and a Renzetti....I thought I had problems .


----------



## Backwater

texasag07 said:


>


Dude, you know you just spanked it and tied a damn good lookin fly there!


----------



## permitchaser

sand fleas


----------



## mro

LowHydrogen said:


> I count 2 Regals, and a Renzetti....I thought I had problems .


Glad you can't see the right side of my tying desk...
or to the left


----------



## mro

Best reason to have a glass of wine now and then


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> Best reason to have a glass of wine now and then


 Best part of me having wine is how the wife behaves afterwards... but those are nice too


----------



## Jred

Size 4 B10S


----------



## LowCo18

Getting ready for some tailers


----------



## mro

rusty the crab


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

1 of 6 Tarpon fly boutonniere's for my wedding. Tied on a 1/0 Aki because I fully intend to clip the safety pin off the back and throw it at a fish when it's all said and done.


----------



## Pierson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> 1 of 6 Tarpon fly boutonniere's for my wedding. Tied on a 1/0 Aki because I fully intend to clip the safety pin off the back and throw it at a fish when it's all said and done.
> 
> View attachment 26402


Dude that's awesome! I'm getting married this year and my fiancee wants me to do the same thing. In honor of Lefty, this is my first draft.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Pierson said:


> Dude that's awesome! I'm getting married this year and my fiancee wants me to do the same thing. In honor of Lefty, this is my first draft.
> View attachment 26410


Congrats! That's a good looking fly. I can't tie most of the classics to save my life.. I wanted to use a pattern that I fish a lot, just had to change up the colors a bit to make it contrast with my suit for photos etc.


----------



## Pierson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Congrats! That's a good looking fly. I can't tie most of the classics to save my life.. I wanted to use a pattern that I fish a lot, just had to change up the colors a bit to make it contrast with my suit for photos etc.


Congrats to you as well! Your flies always look super sharp. I have to dial in the colors on mine as well. Has to look "more pretty less fishy" or so she says haha


----------



## permitchaser

Yea those flys look great and congrats on your wedding
but will they catch sheepies


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


>





Pierson said:


>





permitchaser said:


> Yea those flys look great....
> but will they catch sheepies


Noooo.... 









Hello.... Now what do those flies look like?

And.... What do "Sheepies" eat?


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Noooo....


LOL


----------



## rspehL

My go-to clean/cleanish water shrimp pattern


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple gurglers


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Snack size crabs and a Kwan


----------



## Surffshr

if your wondering if I’ve been drinking, the answer is yes.


----------



## Forgottencoast

B&P Toad tied last night and chewed this morning on forgotten coast!


----------



## lsunoe

Forgottencoast said:


> B&P Toad tied last night and chewed this morning on forgotten coast!


Nice! What's the purple in the "tail"? Arctic fox?


----------



## texasag07

lsunoe said:


> Nice! What's the purple in the "tail"? Arctic fox?


Looks like craft fur.


----------



## texasag07

Surffshr said:


> if your wondering if I’ve been drinking, the answer is yes.
> View attachment 26656


Glad I am not the only one that has used a seadek sample kit for flies.


----------



## Forgottencoast

lsunoe said:


> Nice! What's the purple in the "tail"? Arctic fox?


It’s craft fur. Still trying to decide if I like craft fur or pseudo hair better. I think the craft fur has more movement


----------



## lsunoe

Forgottencoast said:


> It’s craft fur. Still trying to decide if I like craft fur or pseudo hair better. I think the craft fur has more movement


Have you tried polar fiber? I love that stuff


----------



## mtgreenheads

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 23952


Great looking fly! Is that an EP brush you're using? Thanks!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

mtgreenheads said:


> Great looking fly! Is that an EP brush you're using? Thanks!


3" foxy brush trimmed to shape for the head


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple sz 1 scrimps while I wait on my stros to start.


----------



## WillW

MatthewAbbott said:


> Couple sz 1 scrimps while I wait on my stros to start.
> View attachment 26727


I support this picture. Went to the game last night but they didn't get the W.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

WillW said:


> I support this picture. Went to the game last night but they didn't get the W.


Yeah man last night was rough. Hopefully tonight ends a little better


----------



## texasag07

Couple bonefish bugs headed to exuma.


----------



## texasag07

Little tarpon and surface fly action.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 26749
> View attachment 26750
> View attachment 26751
> Couple bonefish bugs headed to exuma.


The bottom fly, is that Arctic fox on the head going back towards the hook? I copied this fly the other night for redfish but I had to use craft fur. Ended up looking better than I thought.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Couple redfish bugs.


----------



## Forgottencoast

First time at tarpon streamers....maybe I can get one of these panhandle tarpon to eat one? Any other fly suggestions?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rodents on Sz.4 B10s


----------



## THX1138

LowHydrogen said:


> Rodents on Sz.4 B10s
> View attachment 27031


I know a lot of dudes throw these for trout but I LOVE these for fall smallmouth. Awesome pattern, great ties.

Lou


----------



## texasag07

DeepSouthFly said:


> Couple redfish bugs.


It is either artic fox or Finn racoon as I dye both in that color and depending on what part of the pelt they are taken from they are much the same.

Craft, pseudo, of sculpin wool would be an alright substitute. Artic fox and finn are easier to control how they are presented depending on your thread tension, whereas craft is not as forgiving. This bug works really well btw.


----------



## texasag07

THX1138 said:


> I know a lot of dudes throw these for trout but I LOVE these for fall smallmouth. Awesome pattern, great ties.
> Lou


Traditionally most fish these mouse patterns at night which does work, but daytime mousing is far superior. From my experience the optimum scenario is the day that a cold front, or big storm is coming through. I’m not talking a day before or a day after I’m talking about getting out and fishing while it roll’s through or really soon when it does. If they are a right you can Fish them like bass on a top waterr in A river. They will chase it down and slam it.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

texasag07 said:


> It is either artic fox or Finn racoon as I dye both in that color and depending on what part of the pelt they are taken from they are much the same.
> 
> Craft, pseudo, of sculpin wool would be an alright substitute. Artic fox and finn are easier to control how they are presented depending on your thread tension, whereas craft is not as forgiving. This bug works really well btw.


It's actually artic goat hair I got at an Orvis shop in B ham a long time ago. I used this instead of the psuedo just messing around but it looks better IMO. Has more of a silky shine to it. Not as much action in the water as psuedo or craft fur but I didn't really want much anyways. Was wanting more of a shrimpy look.


----------



## texasag07

This weeks goodies.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Some tarpon and cobia bugs


----------



## Doublehaul

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 27623
> View attachment 27624
> View attachment 27625
> View attachment 27626
> View attachment 27627
> This weeks goodies.


Texas,
Really like the 1st and 4th flies. Body material looks like an estaz on the first one? how about on the 4th one?

That bead chain eye on #4 not enough to flip that hook, correct?


----------



## texasag07

Doublehaul said:


> Texas,
> Really like the 1st and 4th flies. Body material looks like an estaz on the first one? how about on the 4th one?
> 
> That bead chain eye on #4 not enough to flip that hook, correct?


Thanks.

First and 4th use synthetic fiber similar to EP, for the body material. The 4th fly is a pair of mono eyes not metal beadchain. It rides hook point down.


----------



## permitchaser

LowHydrogen said:


> Rodents on Sz.4 B10s
> View attachment 27031


you need to show us how you do the foam


----------



## Doublehaul

texasag07 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> First and 4th use synthetic fiber similar to EP, for the body material. The 4th fly is a pair of mono eyes not metal beadchain. It rides hook point down.


cool, thanks.

Great ties!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

#4 with beadchain eyes
#2 with sm lead eyes


----------



## Forgottencoast

I think I like the palmered marabou for the head WAY better...


----------



## bryson

Forgottencoast said:


> I think I like the palmered marabou for the head WAY better...


That looks really good -- is that one of the "mini" tails, or a cut-down regular one?


----------



## Forgottencoast

bryson said:


> That looks really good -- is that one of the "mini" tails, or a cut-down regular one?


It is a regular tail cut in half


----------



## Rick hambric

It’s been a while since I dropped anything off the vise. But had to clear the mind tonight. Tucher heiffeweizen and prince = purple flies..


----------



## tailwalk

Picture me with gold eyes


----------



## Doublehaul

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 28798
> View attachment 28797
> View attachment 28796
> It’s been a while since I dropped anything off the vise. But had to clear the mind tonight. Tucher heiffeweizen and prince = purple flies..


Love the Slider, looks great. Funny how the Music and the drink can definitely influence the tying!


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 28798
> View attachment 28797
> View attachment 28796
> It’s been a while since I dropped anything off the vise. But had to clear the mind tonight. Tucher heiffeweizen and prince = purple flies..


The beer? Yes! Prince? no!

Flies look good tho!


----------



## eightwt

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 28798
> View attachment 28797
> View attachment 28796
> It’s been a while since I dropped anything off the vise. But had to clear the mind tonight. Tucher heiffeweizen and prince = purple flies..


Very nice. Target species?


----------



## Rick hambric

eightwt said:


> Very nice. Target species?


Slider is on a #1 sc71 so a little copper or maybe a ole linesider while the other two are on an owner ssw strait 3/0... and they are working their way north as we speak!


----------



## LowHydrogen

permitchaser said:


> you need to show us how you do the foam


Been traveling a lot so I'll try and get some pics up eventually. Basically tie the foam Gartside Gurgler style but leave it long enough to fold back over the front tie in point. Tie in tight, fold it back over itself and tie in again in the same spot. That will flare that rear facing foam tag end up. Then you just take scissors and cut the tag end in half for ears, after that pull them out a bit to the sides. They will move easy enough and stay flared out. You can shape them a bit if you care but I mostly just left the square. I typically use a drop of super glue after each tie in on these. Hope that helps.


----------



## G_straus822

Put these together the other day for snook and reds


----------



## Zhunter

Trout flies, mostly size 16, but some as small at 22’s. This is one of 4 boxes, this is the nymph box


----------



## eightwt

First attempt at an EP fiber pattern. What color combos can you suggest for inshore? Currently have chartreuse, purple, white, tan, black, and minnow.


----------



## Zika

The purple/black (Peanut Butter) is a popular pattern for migrating tarpon in our area. You can spin up a good looking pinfish with chartreuse/white.


----------



## flysalt060

Been tying nothing. Celebration this weekend, that a veteran used to do, but now a bit much for even him. Then on call, then either south to AP or north to south holston. Have many ties to lose.


----------



## LowHydrogen

eightwt said:


> View attachment 29241
> 
> First attempt at an EP fiber pattern. What color combos can you suggest for inshore? Currently have chartreuse, purple, white, tan, black, and minnow.


 Minnow over white, black over purple, chartreuse over white, tan over white, white over white, minnow over chartreuse, chartreuse over chartreuse, and all black does good on some days. I like all black flies with a bit of red flash. Attached a few examples.

Also consider tying all white and adding coloring with brown or green with a bit of gold sharpie blended in, it adds a nice iridescent look to ep baitfish.
Happy tying.


----------



## eightwt

Thanks for the suggestions. Do any of you weight with some lead wire to get deeper?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

eightwt said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Do any of you weight with some lead wire to get deeper?


I haven’t used lead but I have put a copper bead on the nose. It gave the fly a jigging action that I really liked. I’m sure if you wrapped lead it would work just fine. I caught several nice bass with this one before I lost it. Actually never had a chance to use it at the coast. Think I’ll tie a few for this weekend.


----------



## Pierson

eightwt said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Do any of you weight with some lead wire to get deeper?


I use some lead wire from time to time to get a little more depth from my fly. Rather than wrapping it around the hook, I like to fold the wire over itself a few times and then twist it up into basically a long thin weight and tie it to the bottom of the hook shank. This is to help the minnow swim up and down nicely as EP minnows can creep on their sides sometimes if not tied correctly.

Your first one looks great, way better than my first one. It took me a long time to thin down my EP strands on my flies. It is very easy to tie up a super thick EP fly thinking trimming it down will make it better. I remember I was so excited to try out my first batch of EP minnows only to find out that I tied a bunch of worthless EP bobbers as they wouldn't even sink because they were too thick. When you pull out a strand of EP fibers to tie on the hook, go ahead and divide that into two strands, then tie the fly. You will be amazed at how much better they look the less fibers you actually use. @MatthewAbbott has the perfect example above, look how thin and translucent that thing is. If you held it up to a light, you could see right through it. Not to say in muddy waters you wouldn't want a thicker profile, but to me the whole point of the EP fibers is how they create the translucent effect that many bait fish have in the water when you tie them thin enough and trust me, the fish notice.

Sorry for the novel, but I feel like the EP minnow is one fly that can always be improved upon and it wasn't until I really got it dialed in that I even started catching fish on them. They don't have a ton of action so the actual appearance of the fly is very important.


----------



## LowHydrogen

eightwt said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Do any of you weight with some lead wire to get deeper?


I don't weight mine, I will however use a thicker wire hook to increase sink rate.

As others have said it needs to be sparse, not because ep fiber is super buoyant, but because it traps air affecting sink rate and like @Pierson mentioned baitfish are translucent.

I usually hold the fly up to a light, if it's hard to see through it's too thick.
Here's a couple examples, the lighter color one is a bendback so if the hook profile looks odd, that's what it is.


----------



## eightwt

Good tips, thanks. Tied a second today and definitely too much material. Like many have said in fly tying, less is more.


----------



## tailwalk

Ep minnows are definitely an experiment in trial and error for me. Somewhere I've got a pic of the first everglades special I tied and oh man, I could probably make three flies with the material I used on that one. And it didn't look good at all. Here's where I'm at with that fly now:















Some of the commercial flies do use lead wire but as far as I can tell it's only on the packed head flies like the everglades special or finger mullet. They're also tied on sc15 hooks mostly so there's not a lot of weight in the hook. The fly above doesn't have lead wire but it's also tied on a heavier hook and not packed as tight in the head. 

One thing that I didn't pay attention to in the beginning of tying ep flies was tapering the materials as you are tying them in. You don't want a straight cut on the end. Measure out a little short of your desired length and taper the bunch to extend to the length you want.







My approach used to be that it didn't matter cause the shaping of the fly was going to be done with scissor work. After watching some (Ok all) of the videos on ep's website and seeing how little he actually ends up trimming, and trying it for myself, I'm sold. Try to shape the fly as your tying it. Then it's less sculpting and more cleaning up a few strays. 

Colors? Black over purple is good, chartreuse over white is also good. Don't get carried away coming up with brilliant color schemes before nailing the pattern. Otherwise you end up with this:







When all you need to make is something like this:


----------



## eightwt

tailwalk said:


> Colors? Black over purple is good, chartreuse over white is also good. Don't get carried away coming up with brilliant color schemes before nailing the pattern. Otherwise you end up with this:
> 
> When all you need to make is something like this:


Thanks for the post. Discovered I had sand color also, so I think I have enough colors for now. Could use red though. Maybe green also......


----------



## tailwalk

eightwt said:


> Thanks for the post. Discovered I had sand color also, so I think I have enough colors for now. Could use red though. Maybe green also......


That's how it starts!! Well that green isn't really the right green, maybe...  
Honestly, the first tarpon I caught on fly (not that I've caught a lot of them) was on a fly that was pretty darn close to the one you posted. Keep playing with the colors you have and perfect the tie. Worry about the silhouette more than the color. The ones you have are great. Keep tying.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Been trying to work with deer hair for slider type flies. I cannot get that crap right to save my life. I'll post 2 sliders shortly.


----------



## LowHydrogen

DeepSouthFly said:


> Been trying to work with deer hair for slider type flies. I cannot get that crap right to save my life. I'll post 2 sliders shortly.


Make sure if you're trying to flare out the hair you are using belly hair or body hair. Bucktail isn't (as) hollow and doesn't like to act right when you're spinning, stacking or trying to make a collar or head.


----------



## Samsamoyed

As mentioned above, there's deer hair and there's deer hair; some of it's suitable for spinning and some isn't. If you're lucky enough to live near a fly shop, ask whoever's on duty for tips on what to buy and how to use it. I'd watch every video I could find (some are better than others) and practice, practice, practice. Believe it or not, it's a simple process, and once you get the idea, it'll be easy. It'd help if you explain the problems you're having.


----------



## eightwt

tailwalk said:


> One thing that I didn't pay attention to in the beginning of tying ep flies was tapering the materials as you are tying them in.


Hadn't done that. I'm sure will be a great help. Did tie one on a SC17 1/0 the other day. Went yesterday looking for a tarpon, way too rough for an old man on a 10 ft yak to see any, but did tie the fly on to see how it looked. Tracked pretty straight, but still just a little too heavy on material. They seem to shed water on the cast pretty good it seems.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Should I start a spoon fly debate?? Lol!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Forgottencoast said:


> Should I start a spoon fly debate?? Lol!!


Looks great. What hook, what epoxy? And yeah it's been a while since we've had one, maybe ask a question about weed guards reducing hook ups, that should do it lol.


----------



## Seymour fish

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 26749
> View attachment 26750
> View attachment 26751
> Couple bonefish bugs headed to exuma.


These will never work on reds. Not a chance


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Forgottencoast

LowHydrogen said:


> Looks great. What hook, what epoxy? And yeah it's been a while since we've had one, maybe ask a question about weed guards reducing hook ups, that should do it lol.


size 1 hook (bent a little) and gorilla glue 5 min epoxy. they are a b**** to make but look great.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## el9surf

Nothing exciting in terms of tying, but knowing they will be connected to tarpon next week gets me amped up.


----------



## eightwt

el9surf said:


> knowing they will be connected to tarpon next week gets me amped up.


Like your confidence!


----------



## el9surf

eightwt said:


> Like your confidence!


I have more confidence with the little ones 40# and under lol. Big ones are a different story.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

el9surf said:


> Nothing exciting in terms of tying, but knowing they will be connected to tarpon next week gets me amped up.
> View attachment 29996


Did you epoxy over the foam?


----------



## el9surf

No it's g02 glue. Was supposed to spread on a bit thinner but my glue is getting old, came out a little clumpy. Holds the eyes in place.


----------



## RileyH203

This may have been covered before, but I wanted to get some opinions. What are everyone's thoughts on crustacean eyes? Are they worth the effort to assemble/include in flies? do the fish really care one way or the other? I use them occasionally and feel they are more of an accent step than a necessity. Interested to hear others thoughts.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

RileyH203 said:


> This may have been covered before, but I wanted to get some opinions. What are everyone's thoughts on crustacean eyes? Are they worth the effort to assemble/include in flies? do the fish really care one way or the other? I use them occasionally and feel they are more of an accent step than a necessity. Interested to hear others thoughts.


I care.


----------



## Pierson

RileyH203 said:


> This may have been covered before, but I wanted to get some opinions. What are everyone's thoughts on crustacean eyes? Are they worth the effort to assemble/include in flies? do the fish really care one way or the other? I use them occasionally and feel they are more of an accent step than a necessity. Interested to hear others thoughts.


Always the fisherman's preference. For me, ambiguous weighted bushy flies like redfish crack, I wont put eyes on. Who knows what the fish is thinking when he sees that. Mud minnow? Shrimp? Crab? I'll leave that up to him, but I don't want a pair of eyes to throw him off because they aren't where he was expecting them to be. 

Now a fly that is nothing other than a crab or nothing other than a shrimp (supreme shrimp, fiddlesticks crab) sure, throw some eyes on there. That is an obvious characteristic of that crustacean so the fish should key on on an obvious feature like crustacean eyes.

But hey, i'm not a fish, just trying to think like one. But for the record I am using less and less eyes on my crustacean flies.


----------



## duppyzafari

Since we're on the subject of crustacean eyes, here are some Kwans I just tied.

Making the eyes is always a bit of a drag but they look nice when they're all done.

As far as fishiness of crustacean eyes goes... I just saw resort tarpon in the Keys racing to gobble up onion rings thrown from the patio bar, so there's no telling what these fish will end up eating. I like the way the eyes look, and that's enough of a reason for me.


----------



## Seymour fish

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 27623
> View attachment 27624
> View attachment 27625
> View attachment 27626
> View attachment 27627
> This weeks goodies.


Texas, that is a fine set of flies ! The top shrimp, in cream/tan, is deadly on the sand. Seymour


----------



## sjrobin

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 27623
> View attachment 27624
> View attachment 27625
> View attachment 27626
> View attachment 27627
> This weeks goodies.


I like the black eyes. Nice work.


----------



## Seymour fish

RileyH203 said:


> This may have been covered before, but I wanted to get some opinions. What are everyone's thoughts on crustacean eyes? Are they worth the effort to assemble/include in flies? do the fish really care one way or the other? I use them occasionally and feel they are more of an accent step than a necessity. Interested to hear others thoughts.


Triggers: the more the merrier


----------



## flatzcrazy

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 29809


If I was a fish I would definitely eat that


----------



## Gervais

Messing around with more deer hair. Was thinking redfish on the design but the bass hammered it. Works as a diver and does pretty well sub surface like an injured bait fish.


----------



## permitchaser

Some flys on here will catch fish, eyes or no eyes. Some just catch fishermen
I've noticed a lot of bulk on flies recently. Bob Clouser says tie sparse so does Lefty, but they look good
just sayen


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> Messing around with more deer hair. Was thinking redfish on the design but the bass hammered it. Works as a diver and does pretty well sub surface like an injured bait fish.
> View attachment 30221
> View attachment 30220
> View attachment 30222


Nice fly
can you explain the 4 loose beads on the mono?


----------



## Gervais

permitchaser said:


> Nice fly
> can you explain the 4 loose beads on the mono?


Thanks @permitchaser They are tungsten beads. Acts as a rattle but easier to find a place for then the glass tube rattles.


----------



## permitchaser

Gervais said:


> Thanks @permitchaser They are tungsten beads. Acts as a rattle but easier to find a place for then the glass tube rattles.


That's what I thoght, rattle, but couldn't tell they where tungsten


----------



## Rick hambric

Last few for a while. All empty spots are filled in my boxes. First time in years I’m boatless in poon season. I think I’m going mad..


----------



## Rick hambric

As I’m cleaning off my drafting table for project X, I find jewels I’d forgotten about...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rick hambric said:


> First time in years I’m boatless in poon season. I think I’m going mad..


^^Nice bugs man.
How'd you let that boat thing happen happen!? What is the replacement going to be?


----------



## Rick hambric

LowHydrogen said:


> ^^Nice bugs man.
> How'd you let that boat thing happen happen!? What is the replacement going to be?


Thanks. The replacement?? That’s project X. I’d been trying to sell the old girl for a while and then out of the blue, a man with cash showed up... I said here ya go!!


----------



## flysalt060

This. Sorry pic and I were a little blurry when I took it.


----------



## permitchaser

flysalt060 said:


> View attachment 30578
> This. Sorry pic and I were a little blurry when I took it.


glad too see my fly bench is not the only one thats blurry


----------



## TGuido52

Heading out for TX river bass and stripers.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Have been doing a lot more fishing than tying lately but I still make the time here and there.


----------



## Jred




----------



## Forgottencoast

A couple for a poon trip Thursday.


----------



## Seymour fish

Jred said:


> View attachment 30774


Dandy little crab !


----------



## Jred

Seymour fish said:


> Dandy little crab !


I think E-money caught a 7lb sheep on this fly from the sheep fly swap. Olive/orange color.


----------



## cougmantx

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 30225
> View attachment 30226
> View attachment 30227
> View attachment 30228
> As I’m cleaning off my drafting table for project X, I find jewels I’d forgotten about...


Great fly...but you need to share a little of that scotch there buddy.


----------



## Rick hambric

cougmantx said:


> Great fly...but you need to share a little of that scotch there buddy.


Thanks, I miss my scotch and cigar buddy. I hated when he was transferred to another base. We used to go half’s on a bottle once a month and 3-4x a month sit on th back porch and enjoy a good cigar and single malt. Now I have to drink by myself


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## lemaymiami

Good looking tails... We won't be using the ones you sent until the big fish come back later this summer. Hope those that I sent you get some use.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I've been waiting to put them to use but things are a bit slow here in the northern gulf this year. Should be any day now @lemaymiami


----------



## bryson

lsunoe said:


> What’s everyone’s favorite fly for jacks?


As an expert on this topic due to my two micro jacks caught on the fly, I vote for literally any topwater fly


----------



## lsunoe

What’s everyone’s favorite fly for jacks?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Poppers have the most fun factor but a big streamer 3/0-5/0 will stick more fish. EP baitfish, Yak baitfish, etc.


----------



## lemaymiami

No finesse needed for jacks - just slap down whatever you're tossing and start working it hard... Of course this is when jacks are ganging up on bait and blind man could get hooked up... We get more than our share of jacks while trying to catch something else...

Now for the fun part, try to tailor your rod and flies to the size of your jacks. 
There are some jacks that are so big and aggressive that a 12wt rod and big sailfish popper or fly... might not be enough. Find the right size jack, match the forage (in size mostly - fish tearing up glass minnows probably won't pay much attention to bigger flies...) and use the appropriate size rod and you're in business... 

Keep in mind as well that jacks will chase a school of bait for a long ways (sometimes until they're out of sight) so don't waste time fishing where they were -try to wait until they blow up again then race there and you're trying to get in on the action while they're still blowing up the bait.

Hope this helps


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Few of these last night. 1/0 Aki, some with bead chain eyes, some with mono eyes, and some with no eyes like this.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Jumped 2 poons, fed a couple more, and boated my first with this fly here on Tuesday. It has been such a pleasure chasing these fish and trying to figure out the puzzle that is tarpon fishing


----------



## bonehead

Nice! Hoping I can say the same tomorrow... lol.


----------



## ShugC

Waiting on some blanks to come in for rod orders so I have had a few days in the shop that I have had time to tie for myself. This is about half of what I have tied in the last 2 days.


----------



## Str8-Six

Caught my first bone today on the bottom fly. They were going crazy for it. Not the prettiest flies but effective.


----------



## bonehead

Niceee man!

I’ve been tying a bunch of gurglers like these lately. Wondering if I should throw these along the trail tomorrow


----------



## tailwalk

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 31414


What's the color of the tail strip on these called? That looks perfect for a concept I'm working on. Nice ties!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Backwater

bonehead said:


>


What the heck? I want to name that "Alien Food!" Lol

I want to hear if you catch something on them. I'm sure the ciclids will eat them tho.


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


>


Caleb, yer killin me with your fly porn!


----------



## bonehead

Backwater said:


> What the heck? I want to name that "Alien Food!" Lol
> 
> I want to hear if you catch something on them. I'm sure the ciclids will eat them tho.


Hahah! Yeah I was just messing around with some stuff and came out with this... not sure how’s it going to fish. Throwing them tomorrow at some baby tarpon (hopefully).


----------



## Rayreds

The Wedding Shrimp. Invented by a friend Cory Rich. A real red catcher. Bead weight at hook eye makes makes its move like a real shrimp! Weed guard lets in come, for the most part, thought the grass .


----------



## Seymour fish

Rayreds said:


> The Wedding Shrimp. Invented by a friend Cory Rich. A real red catcher. Bead weight at hook eye makes makes its move like a real shrimp! Weed guard lets in come, for the most part, thought the grass .
> View attachment 32704


Looks a bit like a Scott Sanchez foam shrimp


----------



## Str8-Six

More bonefish flies to field test tomorrow. First time experimenting with mono eyes, I think I put them to far back.


----------



## crboggs

lsunoe said:


> What’s everyone’s favorite fly for jacks?


Gurglers.


----------



## Seymour fish

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 32740
> View attachment 32742
> 
> More bonefish flies to field test tomorrow. First time experimenting with mono eyes, I think I put them to far back.


Great looking fly. Eyes are farther back than most. Would fish it as is as long as it runs right in the bathtub, play with proportions as you see fit, but your pattern is a Winner


----------



## G McC

Crabs to try out in the flooded grass, hope to test them tonight.


----------



## lsunoe

4/0 Aki
Shark fly


----------



## Gervais

Some big, pain to throw, 4/0 DC dodgers to try and get the big girls.


----------



## flatzcrazy

lsunoe said:


> 4/0 Aki
> Shark fly
> 
> View attachment 33328


So how do the toothy critters respond to that beautiful fly?


----------



## lsunoe

Jack Snack


----------



## lsunoe

flatzcrazy said:


> So how do the toothy critters respond to that beautiful fly?


Hasn’t been field tested yet but I’m assuming they’ll gobble it up.


----------



## flatzcrazy

lsunoe said:


> Hasn’t been field tested yet but I’m assuming they’ll gobble it up.


Always amazed that a shark will take a fly at all, please let us know how they respond!


----------



## lsunoe

finally stepped up my vise game a little bit


----------



## lsunoe

Second ever EP Baitfish attempt


----------



## commtrd

I picked up a Norvise now need to get some materials. Starting with the basics.


----------



## Rick hambric

commtrd said:


> I picked up a Norvise now need to get some materials. Starting with the basics.


Picked up??? That’s one hell of a vise!!!!! Played with one at the Atlanta show. I’d love to own one one day.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Simple gurgler and a marabou shrimp


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

2/0 fish for fish that eat other fish in clear water. Been focusing on tapering my fibers as I tie them in to result in baitfish that don't need any trimming. Only shaped the head with a razor blade on this one.


----------



## texasag07

Been a while since I dropped anything in here.


----------



## Seymour fish

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 34108
> View attachment 34110
> View attachment 34112
> View attachment 34114
> View attachment 34116
> Been a while since I dropped anything in here.


Texasag, keep em coming, you’re on a roll. Favorite is that tan marabou shrimp


----------



## Pierson

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 34108
> View attachment 34110
> View attachment 34112
> View attachment 34114
> View attachment 34116
> Been a while since I dropped anything in here.


Shit man those are nice! I bet that last one has some insane action. Just might have to copy....


----------



## FlyBy

Been finding spanish mackerel feeding on tiny glass minnows, 1/8" to 3/16" in diameter, 1 1/4" long. They're picky about size and weren't hitting my crease flies as well as they usually do so I came up with a tiny glass minnow fly that's easy and quick to tie. Sorry about the background, didn't have time for anything elaborate.


----------



## FlyBy

What spanish do to crease flies.

Before:







After:







Since I was at the bench and hadn't had time to tie lately I whipped up a Redfish Lizzie







And a Mr. Mullet


----------



## bonehead

Some bonefish bug action lately


----------



## shb

Finally drew a tag out west.






Out west is also known for big brown trouts.













Folks say Double Bunnys are good for big brown trouts.





















We shall see.


----------



## bryson

Spun up a dozen flies for a buddy down in the Keys -- a few redfish and bonefish flies, plus a handful of tarpon flies:

Reds and Bones:









Tarpon (four #2, three 2/0):









Close-up of the simple juvi tarpon fly we had some success with:








He's had some success with the bonefish using those tan out-of-focus shrimp in the first picture, so I'll probably spin up another dozen or so to send down there this week. He's had some luck with the juvi tarpon flies too, but I don't think they are as picky.


----------



## bryson

shb said:


> Finally drew a tag out west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out west is also known for big brown trouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks say Double Bunnys are good for big brown trouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see.


Those look good! Where you heading out west?


----------



## shb

The sage desert of sw Wyoming.


----------



## redjim

Reds and Bones:
View attachment 34442


Tarpon (four #2, three 2/0):
View attachment 34444


Close-up of the simple juvi tarpon fly we had some success with:
View attachment 34446


Great looking stuff Bryson![/QUOTE]


----------



## lemaymiami

Very good looking bugs....


----------



## texasag07

Floating crab pattern. Got a little water test video on my Instagram account for those interested.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Been working on some flood tide orders and wanted to show y’all what I’ve been tying. Let me know what y’all think.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Slowly chipping away at filling my bonefish box.. Recently transitioned to the #4 and #6 Mustad titan-x for all my spooky redfish/bonefish flies and I've been really digging them so far.


----------



## Doublehaul

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Slowly chipping away at filling my bonefish box.. Recently transitioned to the #4 and #6 Mustad titan-x for all my spooky redfish/bonefish flies and I've been really digging them so far.
> 
> View attachment 36678


Caleb,
What is it that you like about those hooks?

Is that a variation of a crazy Charlie?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Doublehaul said:


> Caleb,
> What is it that you like about those hooks?
> 
> Is that a variation of a crazy Charlie?



Sticky sharp, non glare finish, not too heavy, and have held up well so far on the local redfish. Wider gap than the Gama S11-3H I was tying those same flies with earlier. 

And yes, just my take on the Charlie using Arctic fox.


----------



## duppyzafari

B&P+C on Gama SL113H #4s


----------



## Megalops

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 36680
> 
> B&P+C on Gama SL113H #4s


Duppy, man you can tie like a boss!


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Some lucky 14s heading out, and I’m also working on a custom crab order that’s going to Belize. Let me know what y’all think about the crab fly. Could use any suggestions. The guy wanted it on a size 4 hook so, I put it on a daichi 2456, but in the future I may tie these on a s11-3H original gama in size 6. Anyways let me know what yall think as I am not very experienced with the ole Permit.


----------



## Doublehaul

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Sticky sharp, non glare finish, not too heavy, and have held up well so far on the local redfish. Wider gap than the Gama S11-3H I was tying those same flies with earlier.
> 
> And yes, just my take on the Charlie using Arctic fox.


beautiful !


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## G McC

Timucua_Outdoors said:


> View attachment 36688
> View attachment 36690
> View attachment 36692
> Some lucky 14s heading out, and I’m also working on a custom crab order that’s going to Belize. Let me know what y’all think about the crab fly. Could use any suggestions. The guy wanted it on a size 4 hook so, I put it on a daichi 2456, but in the future I may tie these on a s11-3H original gama in size 6. Anyways let me know what yall think as I am not very experienced with the ole Permit.


Will they look natural on the drop? I've always been skeptical of crab flies that have the claws on the side like that, seems like more drag on one side would make it spin when sinking. Never tried one so could certainly be wrong.

I like the flood flies, just started tying some on jig hooks like that. Will see how they work in a couple of weeks.


----------



## texasag07

There is problably a dumbbell eye the size of a small car( kinda joking) hidden underneath that crab. I’m always amazed how much weight you have to put in even small crabs like that to get them to sink fast enough to get down to the bottom in 2-4’ of water.


----------



## lsunoe

Been trying to force myself to get better with deer hair and it’s a very slow process. Tried this crab over the weekend and caught about 15 reds and hooked 4 sheepies on it so definitely happy with the pattern. Has medium dumbbell eyes underneath and it always lands upright and has a really nice sink rate for shallow water.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

G McC said:


> Will they look natural on the drop? I've always been skeptical of crab flies that have the claws on the side like that, seems like more drag on one side would make it spin when sinking. Never tried one so could certainly be wrong.
> 
> I like the flood flies, just started tying some on jig hooks like that. Will see how they work in a couple of weeks.


It passed the swim and sink test and Texas was right there is a dubbell hidden under there. It’s pretty crazy how much you’ve got to wiegh those crabs down.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Wildlife bug on a SL12s size 2


----------



## bonehead

Simplicity

View attachment 37388


----------



## T Bone




----------



## Rick hambric

Been on a seaducer kick lately.


----------



## Backwater

T Bone said:


>


I like that blue! It works!


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb Esparza I need more of these. About 10 same size.


----------



## Jred

New glow eyes. Gonna test out this pattern under some lights this week


----------



## Cronced

Tied up some all white gurglers to replace the one I used up last week (the torn up one on a semi straightened out hook in front). Gonna try them in the early morning for some dock light snook and jacks.


----------



## bonehead

Simple and sparse... I like it!


----------



## Cronced

The white gurglers were a smash hit this morning. Ladyfish, and snook were all over them everywhere I threw. Unfortunately there was a tarpon I was totally unprepared for. It was the first tarpon I've ever had on a fly rod and I won't go into details, but I'll just suggest not attempting to land a tarpon, in the dark, by yourself, on a fly rod, when you've never done it before. Now I need to replace two sections of my rod which were destroyed in the process.


----------



## lsunoe

My first two attempts on the Tuscan Bunny. The black/purple is on 1/0 Aki and the Yellow/white is on 2/0 Aki


----------



## brianBFD

I'm not a fly tying guy, but do appreciate the art and the artwork that comes from it. I do like to fish with a fly rod though and simply buy what I need. I lurk on this forum just to look at the awesome creations you guys make. A good friend of mine just made a video of himself tying up a predator shrimp and thought some of you might enjoy it. I'm not promoting him or trying to help him sell product, I simply liked the video and wanted to share it.
.


----------



## T Bone

Simple


----------



## Cronced

lsunoe said:


> My first two attempts on the Tuscan Bunny....


I had to go look this one up after seeing your ties. I love the concept. No flash, few materials, simple steps... everything I love in a fly!


----------



## 994

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 37722
> Been on a seaducer kick lately.


Me too. After spending the past couple months tying synthetic shrimp and baitfish, I’m pleasantly reminded of how much life a good feather displays underwater. Also reminded of how delicate an unweighted seaducer lands on the water. Bonked a couple on the head yesterday that turned around and crushed it.


----------



## lsunoe

6/0 Fat Boy Mullet for Jacks


----------



## lsunoe

#4 EP Spawning Shrimp


----------



## Seymour fish

lsunoe said:


> #4 EP Spawning Shrimp
> 
> View attachment 38962


Isunoe, That exact fly is deadly on a hard sand bottom


----------



## lsunoe

Seymour fish said:


> Isunoe, That exact fly is deadly on a hard sand bottom


I’m heading to Destin on Thursday. Hoping to try it out then.


----------



## Seymour fish

lsunoe said:


> I’m heading to Destin on Thursday. Hoping to try it out then.


Versatile: swim it, or lead and let settle to bottom and ambush. STx reds love it. Good luck !


----------



## MatthewAbbott

lsunoe said:


> I’m heading to Destin on Thursday. Hoping to try it out then.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Articulated Yak popper tied on a 1/0 Aki.


----------



## rakeel

Arts and Crafts


----------



## G McC

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Articulated Yak popper tied on a 1/0 Aki.
> 
> View attachment 39080


Popper looks good, are you using the Fish Skulz articulated shanks for the popper head? If so what size shanks/popper head do you find works best?


----------



## TGlidden




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

G McC said:


> Popper looks good, are you using the Fish Skulz articulated shanks for the popper head? If so what size shanks/popper head do you find works best?


Yes, the chockletts big game shanks and these are 28mm with a medium head.


----------



## wmw4




----------



## Tailer

Backcountry Sweepers for winter.


----------



## T Bone




----------



## Karlee

Still new to tying, but getting better


----------



## bonehead

Good looking fly man! Honestly would not have guessed that you were new to tying...


----------



## Karlee

bonehead said:


> Good looking fly man! Honestly would not have guessed that you were new to tying...


I appreciate the comments. There are some technical flaws, but I think it should fool a few fish.


----------



## Karlee

bonehead said:


> Good looking fly man! Honestly would not have guessed that you were new to tying...


I appreciate the comments. There are some technical flaws, but I think it should fool a few fish.


----------



## wmw4

Hopefully get my first pompano during the fall run up here on the panhandle.


----------



## RG Air

ni


Tailer said:


> Backcountry Sweepers for winter.
> 
> View attachment 39714


nice hair work


----------



## RG Air

@Jred eyes. purple with glitter....the glitter is from the strip club...which supposedly brings extra luck.









size 2 mustad shrimp hook...model?? Small lead eyes with room for weed guard... wrap to bend... .5 ep tarantula black and prup couple wraps...artic fox...flash on top...legs on sides...couple wraps ep brush...eyes.... couple wraps ep brush almost to lead eyes...in very small gap stack a little purple deer hair... double sided razor trim... forward of eyes weed guard 30 hard mono


----------



## Cronced

Karlee said:


> Still new to tying, but getting better


First off, that's a good looking fly. I would tie it on and fish it any day. Nice job!

One thing everybody does when starting out is to make their flies too full. I'm not saying yours is, as this type of fly isn't what I tie, but try to make an attempt at keeping your flies sparse. Bushy flies look awesome to us humans, but sparse flies (to me anyway) have better movement and fool a lot more fish.

There are exceptions of course. Some flies you want to push a lot of water. But a sparse fly will dive more than a bushy one and we all know lots of fish hit on the "drop". Get the materials in the right place and the silhouette will be right. Keep it sparse and the action will entice fish.

Keep it up. You'll do well to copy a lot of the guys on this thread and soon enough others will be copying yours!


----------



## Karlee

Cronced said:


> First off, that's a good looking fly. I would tie it on and fish it any day. Nice job!
> 
> One thing everybody does when starting out is to make their flies too full. I'm not saying yours is, as this type of fly isn't what I tie, but try to make an attempt at keeping your flies sparse. Bushy flies look awesome to us humans, but sparse flies (to me anyway) have better movement and fool a lot more fish.
> 
> There are exceptions of course. Some flies you want to push a lot of water. But a sparse fly will dive more than a bushy one and we all know lots of fish hit on the "drop". Get the materials in the right place and the silhouette will be right. Keep it sparse and the action will entice fish.
> 
> Keep it up. You'll do well to copy a lot of the guys on this thread and soon enough others will be copying yours!


Thanks a lot for the feedback. This is exactly what I was looking for. I have noticed with these brushes it’s really easy to pile a bunch of material on a hook and as soon as it’s wet it has no shape. I guess It will take time to know the perfect balance.


----------



## efi2712micro

Cronced said:


> First off, that's a good looking fly. I would tie it on and fish it any day. Nice job!
> 
> One thing everybody does when starting out is to make their flies too full. I'm not saying yours is, as this type of fly isn't what I tie, but try to make an attempt at keeping your flies sparse. Bushy flies look awesome to us humans, but sparse flies (to me anyway) have better movement and fool a lot more fish.
> 
> There are exceptions of course. Some flies you want to push a lot of water. But a sparse fly will dive more than a bushy one and we all know lots of fish hit on the "drop". Get the materials in the right place and the silhouette will be right. Keep it sparse and the action will entice fish.
> 
> Keep it up. You'll do well to copy a lot of the guys on this thread and soon enough others will be copying yours!


Started using ep crustacean and they make your flies VERY dense! Will try them but curious how well they will do versus tying your crab straight from the EP fibers


----------



## Seymour fish

RG Air said:


> @Jred eyes. purple with glitter....the glitter is from the strip club...which supposedly brings extra luck.
> View attachment 39984
> 
> 
> size 2 mustad shrimp hook...model?? Small lead eyes with room for weed guard... wrap to bend... .5 ep tarantula black and prup couple wraps...artic fox...flash on top...legs on sides...couple wraps ep brush...eyes.... couple wraps ep brush almost to lead eyes...in very small gap stack a little purple deer hair... double sided razor trim... forward of eyes weed guard 30 hard mono


Same basic fly in chartreuse accounted for 15 puppy drum up skinny evening before last.


----------



## Seymour fish

efi2712micro said:


> Started using ep crustacean and they make your flies VERY dense! Will try them but curious how well they will do versus tying your crab straight from the EP fibers


Too dense, need more weight, at cross purposes


----------



## Rookiemistake

Rained this morning so i tied a few


----------



## Rookiemistake

Afternoon session i call it “ afternoon delight” if i could just get on the water for these floods


----------



## texasag07

Few quick bugs


----------



## Cronced

One quick try on a Tuscan bunny. It turned out OK. I'll have to give spinning foam a few more tries.


----------



## efi2712micro

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 40346
> View attachment 40348
> View attachment 40350
> Few quick bugs


Texas - these are really neat! Care to share the recipes, particularly 1 and 3. Definitely something I would wan to tie. Thanks


----------



## Hardluk81




----------



## Hardluk81

I guess I need to work at my picture taking. This looks like crap compared to some of yours.


----------



## Karlee

T Bone said:


> View attachment 37400
> 
> View attachment 37404


I like this 1st pattern. Can you share what brush you used?


----------



## tailwalk

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 40348


This is sick! Is that fox in a dubbing loop for the head?


----------



## Hardluk81

View attachment 41082
First try at some EP micro crabs. These are a PITA!


----------



## TieOneOnJax

This guy has been getting it done in the flood grass lately.


----------



## trekker

TieOneOnJax said:


> View attachment 41084
> 
> 
> This guy has been getting it done in the flood grass lately.


Sweet fly.


----------



## texasag07

tailwalk said:


> This is sick! Is that fox in a dubbing loop for the head?


Yes sir that is correct.


----------



## tunataker

Our tunny season has ended down here in southeast Florida. Hope to find some big Jacks soon. I heard Blackfins may show up offshore too. 
View attachment 41190


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Lots of these lately 
View attachment 41510


----------



## Rookiemistake

Nice i like it whats the body material?


----------



## Rookiemistake

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Lots of these lately
> View attachment 41510


Whats the body and hooks


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Rookiemistake said:


> Whats the body and hooks



Body is senyo's laser dub and it's a #4 mustad titan-X hook


----------



## bryson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Body is senyo's laser dub and it's a #4 mustad titan-X hook


Might need to check out that Mustad. Have you used them yourself much? Just wondering how they hold up with respect to corrosion and stuff. Great looking bugs!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

bryson said:


> Might need to check out that Mustad. Have you used them yourself much? Just wondering how they hold up with respect to corrosion and stuff. Great looking bugs!



I really like them so far. Haven't experienced any corrosion so far, the few flies I have kept for myself and used on the last few trips all still look brand new. Seems to retain the finish better than the gama hooks I used to use for these flies.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Also, I just bought 4 more 25pks this week at $10 each so they are priced a good bit better than the Gama hooks and appear to be superior in quality as well @bryson


----------



## bryson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Also, I just bought 4 more 25pks this week at $10 each so they are priced a good bit better than the Gama hooks and appear to be superior in quality as well @bryson


Thanks for the heads up -- I might have to get a pack or two. I've been tying a kind of similar pattern on the B10S and these look like a pretty good alternative.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I am not a fan of the b10s for anything that swims in the salt so I'd say these are a pretty decent alternative lol @bryson


----------



## Shiloh

Stocking up on Flood Tide Goodies:
BC


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I tied my first shrimp fly yesterday and first fly in about 6 years. I need more materials, I had to improvise on an EP Shrimp pattern and use some bucktail a set of red eyes and flashy dubbing. It should work though.


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I am not a fan of the b10s for anything that swims in the salt so I'd say these are a pretty decent alternative lol @bryson


Yeah they rust out in a hurry in the salt. Hate that!  They are also 1 size bigger than a standard hook bend for some reason. But they are a very sticky hook and do make a good freshwater bass hook tho.


----------



## Seymour fish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I tied my first shrimp fly yesterday and first fly in about 6 years. I need more materials, I had to improvise on an EP Shrimp pattern and use some bucktail a set of red eyes and flashy dubbing. It should work though.
> View attachment 41636


Mack, looks plenty good. Give it a bathtub test to be sure it will land hook point up, and run hook point up when you strip it. If passes that test, will catch plenty


----------



## texasag07

Big jack and bull red food. Hook is a little out of proportion on the tan one but it was the test concept bug.


----------



## THX1138

@texasag07 I'd throw that big tan bastard in a heart beat! Big meat, big fish!! I love it!

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

Never used Yak hair before. I'm liking it.


----------



## rakeel

No 6 crystal dubbing shrimp


----------



## texasag07

rakeel said:


> No 6 crystal dubbing shrimp


Umm marsh shrimp flush time!


----------



## Tailer

Mullet run prep.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

XXL coyote ugly. 2/0 Titan x because large winter redfish in the marsh.


----------



## duppyzafari

Some Crabs. Not sure I'll get to throw them at any Winter Reds on the Red Tide Coast, this year, but they'll be in the box, just in case.


----------



## wmw4

Slowly filling up a box for a Marsh trip in november


----------



## lsunoe

wmw4 said:


> Slowly filling up a box for a Marsh trip in november


I throw something extremely similar all the time. Will destroy.


----------



## Jred

Anyone who needs crustacean eyes and hates making them check out my ad in the for sale section!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## sjrobin

wmw4 said:


> Slowly filling up a box for a Marsh trip in november


I like that color.


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 42458


Looking forward to trying the big poppy soon. Skiff has been on the trailer since the package arrived.


----------



## bonehead

Juvy tarpon bug


----------



## Doublehaul

bonehead said:


> Juvy tarpon bug
> View attachment 43906


Hey Fellas,
What are y'all's favorite flies for Bahamas Bones? I have the chance to fish around Eleuthera for 2 days in October. I'm thinking #4 or #6 bead chain Clouser's in tan, and white and pink. I've never been so open to suggestions. thanks in advance.


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> Hey Fellas,
> What are y'all's favorite flies for Bahamas Bones? I have the chance to fish around Eleuthera for 2 days in October. I'm thinking #4 or #6 bead chain Clouser's in tan, and white and pink. I've never been so open to suggestions. thanks in advance.


Haul, info on depth and bottom makeup will help. Gotchas, Peterson spawning shrimp, tan pops bitters, small Isley crabs, toads, squimps, etc. outside the box: worm flies. Top secret: the Baited Breath. There is no accurate pattern reference available. Be sure your ties ride hook point up no matter the weight or lack thereof. Fly on the bottom in count of 3


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

#1 coyote uglies trying out some of the eyes I got from @Jred last week


----------



## Jred

Caleb.Esparza said:


> #1 coyote uglies trying out some of the eyes I got from @Jred last week
> 
> View attachment 44380


Those ties look great. Glad you like the eyes!


----------



## bonehead

Caleb, how durable do you find the coyote to be?


----------



## Seymour fish

bonehead said:


> Caleb, how durable do you find the coyote to be?


Bone, have similar ties from 86 with several dozen reds on each that are still fishsble. Hair and good hackle holds up. Marabou gets ripped. Synthetics if well tied in last and last. What to do with all the flies that just won’t go away is the larger question. Generally give them away to newbies, kids, etc


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

bonehead said:


> Caleb, how durable do you find the coyote to be?


No issues so far. Holds up just as well as arctic fox at least. I don't really use synthetics much and it's rare that I wear a fly out.


----------



## sjrobin

Caleb.Esparza said:


> #1 coyote uglies trying out some of the eyes I got from @Jred last week
> 
> View attachment 44380


Have you put them in front of fish yet?


----------



## RG Air

after you catch a half dozen bust out a small gurgler and check that box.


----------



## Doublehaul

Seymour fish said:


> Haul, info on depth and bottom makeup will help. Gotchas, Peterson spawning shrimp, tan pops bitters, small Isley crabs, toads, squimps, etc. outside the box: worm flies. Top secret: the Baited Breath. There is no accurate pattern reference available. Be sure your ties ride hook point up no matter the weight or lack thereof. Fly on the bottom in count of 3


Thanks Bud, great information.


----------



## Doublehaul

Caleb.Esparza said:


> #1 coyote uglies trying out some of the eyes I got from @Jred last week
> 
> View attachment 44380


beautiful


----------



## Doublehaul

RG Air said:


> after you catch a half dozen bust out a small gurgler and check that box.


 Deal!


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> Thanks Bud, great information.


Haul, most welcome. Have Fun !


----------



## Tailer




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

sjrobin said:


> Have you put them in front of fish yet?


Been fishing the same pattern but a size larger with great success for the past month or two. I used EP eyes for those earlier generations otherwise they are identical


----------



## wmw4

Hey guys got a quick question. The hook is an 811s sz 8 and the bead chain is wapsi medium. Was just playing around with the idea of a down sized marsh critter. Threw the fly in the tub and it rode hook point down or on its side. Do I need bigger bead chain or what? Wouldn’t think so but eventually going to start hammering out a bonefish box and don’t want to waste time tying flies that don’t ride correctly. Thanks!


----------



## G McC

Medium bead chain should be plenty for a size 8 assuming you are tying in on the side of the shank opposite the hook point (can't tell from picture). The key to getting flies to ride hook point up is material placement. You want to have more material on the side that will be the top. You can try a littlemore craft fur for the wing and trimming down the chenille on the side that will be the bottom. Wrapping the tail slightly up the hook bend can help too.


----------



## Doublehaul

wmw4 said:


> Hey guys got a quick question. The hook is an 811s sz 8 and the bead chain is wapsi medium. Was just playing around with the idea of a down sized marsh critter. Threw the fly in the tub and it rode hook point down or on its side. Do I need bigger bead chain or what? Wouldn’t think so but eventually going to start hammering out a bonefish box and don’t want to waste time tying flies that don’t ride correctly. Thanks!


 Nice looking bug. No weed guard here/?


----------



## wmw4

G McC said:


> Medium bead chain should be plenty for a size 8 assuming you are tying in on the side of the shank opposite the hook point (can't tell from picture). The key to getting flies to ride hook point up is material placement. You want to have more material on the side that will be the top. You can try a littlemore craft fur for the wing and trimming down the chenille on the side that will be the bottom. Wrapping the tail slightly up the hook bend can help too.


Thanks! I'll give it a shot later today.


----------



## Seymour fish

G McC said:


> Medium bead chain should be plenty for a size 8 assuming you are tying in on the side of the shank opposite the hook point (can't tell from picture). The key to getting flies to ride hook point up is material placement. You want to have more material on the side that will be the top. You can try a littlemore craft fur for the wing and trimming down the chenille on the side that will be the bottom. Wrapping the tail slightly up the hook bend can help too.


What G said ! Think hydrodynamic drag. Your wing is too long a sparse. Use fewer wraps of crystal chenille to give more shank. Tie in 2-3 clumps of trimmed rabbit to get some bulk, as an “underwing”, then lay the craft fur on top of that. Definitely trim the underside flat. Often these sorts of minor adjustments will produce a winner. Keep water testing until she lays right and runs right, then crank out a bunch


----------



## Doublehaul

Seymour fish said:


> What G said ! Think hydrodynamic drag. Your wing is too long a sparse. Use fewer wraps of crystal chenille to give more shank. Tie in 2-3 clumps of trimmed rabbit to get some bulk, as an “underwing”, then lay the craft fur on top of that. Definitely trim the underside flat. Often these sorts of minor adjustments will produce a winner. Keep water testing until she lays right and runs right, then crank out a bunch


Seymour,
"trimmed rabbit" refers to a dubbing loop or just loose hair cut from the hide?

Thanks


----------



## Seymour fish

Seymour fish said:


> What G said ! Think hydrodynamic drag. Your wing is too long a sparse. Use fewer wraps of crystal chenille to give more shank. Tie in 2-3 clumps of trimmed rabbit to get some bulk, as an “underwing”, then lay the craft fur on top of that. Definitely trim the underside flat. Often these sorts of minor adjustments will produce a winner. Keep water testing until she lays right and runs right, then crank out a bunch


Think of the torques involved and how best to offset Moving your eyes back toward the bend a little can help. Try placing them about the center of your current chenille. If you then wrap them with chenille you will get a nice soft landing


----------



## Doublehaul

Seymour fish said:


> Think of the torques involved and how best to offset Moving your eyes back toward the bend a little can help. Try placing them about the center of your current chenille. If you then wrap them with chenille you will get a nice soft landing


How about using BT instead of the craft fur, a little more bouyant?


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> Seymour,
> "trimmed rabbit" refers to a dubbing loop or just loose hair cut from the hide?
> 
> Thanks


Just hair cut loose from the hide. You can use hair in a dubbing loop but is slow way to serve the lord and requires trimming on the underside. It also fails to extend out radially and just lays down. Palmered rabbit strip is much better when you are going for that look. Original simrams used a tight pull of flat braid on the bottom in this setting as a work around


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> How about using BT instead of the craft fur, a little more bouyant?


Anything more buoyant=Yes ! Works well until gets soggy. BT of certain stiffness gives vibration which will turn a fleeing fish, if the sink rate is just right. Sitting on the bottom, it lacks “life”, thus some marabou and/or rabbit is beneficial


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> How about using BT instead of the craft fur, a little more bouyant?


When tying in clumps of rabbit you may experiment with the “high-tie” style to prop the hair to get bulk that doesn’t collapse thus maintaining both profile and hydrodynamics as desired


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> How about using BT instead of the craft fur, a little more bouyant?


Careful, you could wind up with a pops bitters or a Peterson spawning crab. Lmao.


----------



## Rick hambric

Enjoying power while I still have it...


----------



## Seymour fish

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 44622
> View attachment 44620
> View attachment 44618
> Enjoying power while I still have it...


Rick, those last 2 are Money ! Pulling for you and everyone down there


----------



## texasag07

wmw4 said:


> Thanks! I'll give it a shot later today.


Another thing to think of on flies especially bonefish and small redfish flies in the placement of the bead chain in the pattern. A lot of people’s bonefish flies want to headstand hook point up and not lay flat and bottom correctly. A lot of times it doesn’t matter but personally I usually want it to lay flat. By pushing the bead chain further back towards the hook bend( at least halfway down the shank). It will make a big difference in making the fly sink more level and land correctly on the bottom. 

I feel this gives a better chance of hooking the fish if laying more parallel to the bottom then if the fly is at almost 90 degrees to the bottom. 

Trim that chenille down and use less of it and play with moving the weight before adding more weight.


----------



## Rick hambric

Seymour fish said:


> Rick, those last 2 are Money ! Pulling for you and everyone down there


Thanks. It’s just getting fairly rough now. Sustained winds over 50. The mini clouser is all coyote tail. Easy little bugger to tie that works when there’s little mud minnows or brown shrimp around. The bottom one is coyote tail, a pair of eyes from @Jred then a body of Aussie possum in a dubbing loop. Med brass eyes.


----------



## Seymour fish

texasag07 said:


> Another thing to think of on flies especially bonefish and small redfish flies in the placement of the bead chain in the pattern. A lot of people’s bonefish flies want to headstand hook point up and not lay flat and bottom correctly. A lot of times it doesn’t matter but personally I usually want it to lay flat. By pushing the bead chain further back towards the hook bend( at least halfway down the shank). It will make a big difference in making the fly sink more level and land correctly on the bottom.
> 
> I feel this gives a better chance of hooking the fish if laying more parallel to the bottom then if the fly is at almost 90 degrees to the bottom.
> 
> Trim that chenille down and use less of it and play with moving the weight before adding more weight.


Aggie , we think alike. 1) weight placement opposite hook point better offsets the torque2) sucker skins tantalizingly across the bottom and is easily taken for crab or shrimp


----------



## Seymour fish

Seymour fish said:


> Aggie , we think alike. 1) weight placement opposite hook point better offsets the torque2) sucker skins tantalizingly across the bottom and is easily taken for crab or shrimp


SKIMS


----------



## Doublehaul

Seymour fish said:


> Aggie , we think alike. 1) weight placement opposite hook point better offsets the torque2) sucker skins tantalizingly across the bottom and is easily taken for crab or shrimp


Wow,
excellent tutorial boys, very nice!


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> Wow,
> excellent tutorial boys, very nice!


We want you to have success. Just paying it forward from our own mentors


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a couple of bugs that work really well - they're a bit old fashioned and done up on #4 hooks. I've been tying them for about 25 years now... They work well in Biscayne Bay down to Key Largo for big tailers (average 8-9lbs when we were fishing them...).


----------



## Doublehaul

lemaymiami said:


> Here's a couple of bugs that work really well - they're a bit old fashioned and done up on #4 hooks. I've been tying them for about 25 years now... They work well in Biscayne Bay down to Key Largo for big tailers (average 8-9lbs when we were fishing them...).


Bob,
Those look great. What is the hook wrapped with in that bottom fly? The wing appears to be BT. Thanks


----------



## Doublehaul

Seymour fish said:


> We want you to have success. Just paying it forward from our own mentors


That is the way to do it- in everything. Thank you. 
I've got some small hooks and small bead chain on order and should be working on them this weekend. If i figure out how to post pics I will.


----------



## Seymour fish

Doublehaul said:


> Bob,
> Those look great. What is the hook wrapped with in that bottom fly? The wing appears to be BT. Thanks


Looks like Swannundaze: semi translucent flat/oval plastic. Can allow underlying color show through. Gives segmented buggy look. If looks too inert, can Palmer a hackle in the creases and maybe trim it to give a bristle look


----------



## Seymour fish

Seymour fish said:


> Looks like Swannundaze: semi translucent flat/oval plastic. Can allow underlying color show through. Gives segmented buggy look. If looks too inert, can Palmer a hackle in the creases and maybe trim it to give a bristle look


Think “crazy Charlie”


----------



## Seymour fish

lemaymiami said:


> Here's a couple of bugs that work really well - they're a bit old fashioned and done up on #4 hooks. I've been tying them for about 25 years now... They work well in Biscayne Bay down to Key Largo for big tailers (average 8-9lbs when we were fishing them...).


Ray, notice you are using some lead. Are the lead dumbbells 1/80, 1/60 ? And how deep are you fishing these ? Do you follow the “on the bottom in count of 3” ?


----------



## Seymour fish

Seymour fish said:


> Ray, notice you are using some lead. Are the lead dumbbells 1/80, 1/60 ? And how deep are you fishing these ? Do you follow the “on the bottom in count of 3” ?


BOB ! (Had a friend in Tx Ray LeMay. Sorry)


----------



## lsunoe

Seymour fish said:


> BOB ! (Had a friend in Tx Ray LeMay. Sorry)


Hey man any details on the fly in your pro pic?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Got home this mourning and found some vise time. Working nights is starting to get to me. Maybe I’ll find time to use them next month...


----------



## lemaymiami

Alright - these bugs came from my bonefish masters box (reference patterns...), and both patterns are meant to be used over the thick turtle grass you can find up on top of some of the bayside flats in Biscayne Bay where you have to allow the bug to sink down into the grass then move it as a fish approaches. The top two flies are my version of the Mitch Howell bonefish fly that Bob Kay came up with in the late seventies/early eighties. The original didn't have the lead eyes I've added.... They're the smallest sized presentation eyes from Wapsi (couldn't tell you the weight without looking them up in the catalog. Most fly shops carry Wapsi materials (they're just about the best around - but are wholesale only....).

The bottom fly is a Clear Charlie - and I used to do them in quantity for more than a few shops. The thread on them is simply 4lb mono, or it's equivalent - sewing shops carry mono thread (Coates & Clark, I believe) but it's a bit lighter and you have to be careful tying with it... All of my mono used for tying is strictly from re-cycled line removed from spinning reels in sizes, 4lb, 6lb, and 10lb (heavier sizes mostly used for tying up bucktail jigs...). The wing on the Clear Charlie was always calf tail in different colors -in the one shown it's tan dyed calftail (old timers called it kiptail... calftail was actually a substitute for impala - also called kiptail - impala hasn't been a legal fly material since it was banned long before I came on the scene). The body is clear V-Rib in size medium (V-Rib, like Swannundaze, is an extruded soft vinyl "lace" that is a bit stretchy so you can wind it on lightly in it's normal dimension (the stuff is flat on one side then round on the other) or pull on it a bit to thin it down... Bodies for clear charlies can be any color you desire by winding on flat waxed nylon thread in the color of choice - then tying on the V-Rib over the top - or you can use mono and the entire body is clear.. In the fly shown, after you tie in the V-Rib upside down - round side toward the hook (and when you wrap it, the round side will be on the surface of the body) , then I tied in about ten strands of pink pearl flashabou over the v-rib - then wound it forward as a unit (otherwise the Flashabou wouldn't cover the shank properly....).Then the V-Rib is wound back over the Flashabou to give it depth and form... The wing is extra thick for a reason -it makes the fly weedless if used poperly... 

Note - all body materials are tied in just behind the bead chain eyes and secured all the way to the hook's bend - then the materials are wound forward towards the beach chain eyes and tied off. When doing them in bulk I'd do eyes on all of the hooks, then bodies on all of the hooks - then the wing in front of the eyes and formed a small head with the thread for a whip finish end...

In use ,the Clear Charlie and other bugs being fished for big bonefish is cast well ahead of a tailing fish (about 8 or 10 feet) then not moved at all just allowed to lay on the bottom. You're betting that the bonefish will move towards your fly so you have to really note exactly where the fly landed then watch your fish like a hawk.... If it isn't moving towards the fly you have to pick it up and cast it again. The reason we never tossed this bug directly at these fish is because really big bones (some well above ten pounds) are super spooky and just scoot away from anything landing near them... We all called this a "gambling style" presentation since you're betting the fish will continue to your fly (not a very good bet most days since bonefish rarely travel in a straight line for long...). You never move the bug until the fish is within seeing distance (in clear water maybe three feet away - in murky waters maybe a bit closer...). The strip? A sharp short twitch (not moving the line more that six inches - usually a lot less -that's all you do.....). If the fish sees it you're in business - if no response twitch it a second time - then re-cast if the fish moves away... The heavy wing always allowed the fly to sit down in any vegetation or right on the bottom then not snag on anything as you moved it up into the fish's vision...

Lastly, the Mitch Howell is named after a very skilled bonefish angler who's actually run bonefish fly tournaments down in the Keys... He regularly posts on this site under FMH - and might just have two super customized Hells Bay skiffs for sale right now... If you talk with him tell him I said "Hi"...


----------



## Seymour fish

lsunoe said:


> Hey man any details on the fly in your pro pic?


Isunoe, That crab is my own pattern which uses 60 lb mono eyes providing a base along with 1/60 oz lead between these stalks, which are left purposely long to provide tie in point for 2 peacock feathers on top and the rubber legs and a bit of angel hair underneath. Some off-white fabric paint to the underside covers wraps and provides some planing surface and structural integrity. It flips to the desired hook point up orientation immediately on landing and planes down or settles down flat depending on exact weight placement, and lands on bottom hook point up every time. It is low bulk thus casts better than expected. It came about after my dogs killed a male peacock which showed up on top of my wellhouse at the farm one misty day. Nothing left but feathers so quickly gathered them up and had been sitting on them for 5 yrs waiting for some burst of creativity. It came after immersion in study of every crab pattern available and a desire to tie a “sideways “ crab. It is derivative and has some Jewett crab and Nix crab in it. A #2 hook seems proportionate for the size of the feathers. Turns out to be an easy tie. Plenty action on the drop and hovers sideways along the bottom on the strip. Lack of bulk allows it to get down quickly. No weed guard as fish it on the sand, but one could easily be added. With a bit less weight it could be made to skim right over the tips of vegetation on a grass flat. As already have a series of CumStain flies, let’s call it the CumStain Crab. Seymour


----------



## Rick hambric

Needed some vise time last night. Tying by flashlight aint half bad.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

@WillW inspired flexo crabs. I see myself building a lot of these in the near future


----------



## tunataker

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 45316
> View attachment 45318
> Needed some vise time last night. Tying by flashlight aint half bad.


A Prince of Tides tied in green and black produced a nice Sheepshead for me some years ago. Probably the only one I will ever catch.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Some of my Pop Corn Shrimp in Black and purple.


----------



## mro

Caleb.Esparza said:


> @WillW inspired flexo crabs. I see myself building a lot of these in the near future
> 
> View attachment 45934


Had trouble sleeping last night so I poured myself a rather large Hennessy which I took over to my tying desk. Found that I never finished little Miss Crustacea. Just needed to attach her legs. When I finished she was placed into the drawer where flies await placement into their respective boxes. 








Well I mentioned seeing Caleb's crabs beautiful legs and said you should have your pic taken too! She was to embarrassed to leave the drawer so i told her a joke...

Sign scribbled in a stall at the Port Hole bar: "Don't bother to squat above this seat, the crabs around here can jump ten feet!"


----------



## flysalt060

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 45316
> View attachment 45318
> Needed some vise time last night. Tying by flashlight aint half bad.


Figured y’all would have power back. But nope, some of folks on another forum said same thing.


----------



## Rick hambric

flysalt060 said:


> Figured y’all would have power back. But nope, some of folks on another forum said same thing.


Got the electricity yesterday thank goodness. Now my shop is a week behind!!


----------



## mro

I was checking out flies in the contest and this came to mind. My first try at a shrimp?















Not on a par with what I saw in the contest but maybe will get better after tying a few more.


----------



## Jred

Small redfish fly I’ve been tying for use in the Texas marsh. I really like tying with this ep sparkle brush.


----------



## mro

Not a big fan of gurglers, but sometimes it pays to have something with a lighter touch down on the presentation compared to my cork or basal wood poppers.


----------



## mro

Shrimpy version 2.0 

The "shells" 3 colors are not coming through


----------



## Crazy Larry

Tied these the other day for striped bass that may or may not be around yet. only hooked a small crab so far.

Ken Abrames's Eel Punt (about 6" from tip to tail).

View media item 3750


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

1/0 Depth charge for those days when the big goldfish are riding deep and the water is dirty. Left them bushier than I normally would for that reason. 

1/0 SL12S and 1/4" dumbells for maximum sinkage.


----------



## Andrew Jones




----------



## mro

Hi Andrew,
is that a foam body?

I'm a big fan of poppers altho I've yet to tie one with foam. Last night I just started my last in a series of wine cork poppers. Probably should call it a mini spook tho... 
After shaping the cork some need a little epoxy to keep em from falling apart which also helps fill some of the worst "divots ". Little sanding and ready for for some color before adding a feather or two.


----------



## Andrew Jones

mro said:


> Hi Andrew,
> is that a foam body?
> 
> I'm a big fan of poppers altho I've yet to tie one with foam. Last night I just started my last in a series of wine cork poppers. Probably should call it a mini spook tho...
> After shaping the cork some need a little epoxy to keep em from falling apart which also helps fill some of the worst "divots ". Little sanding and ready for for some color before adding a feather or two.
> 
> View attachment 46990


Yes. It is foam! It is something I decided to try since I have done a few inlays in the past with foam into grips while building rods. Poppers are my favorite fly to fish too. I have thought about shaping some from old wine corks and balsa. I have a new mini wood lathe and am eager to try different stuff. Thanks for the response!


----------



## mro

Next time I'm near the hobby shop I'll be picking up a 3/8 and 1/2" balsa dowels. I use my drill press as a lathe.  Gets the job done.

You'll find that balsa and wine corks cast and float a little different. Balsa is easier to work, paint and accepts stick on eyes/decals better. If you want to make em look "professional" get an air brush. I don't even seal cork (seal does make em look better) and paint them with nail polish but rattle can balsa. Two coats of nail polish weights like 4 or 5 coats of paint. Some I finish coat with 5 minute epoxy which can double the coatings weight. You can also change the action by where you place the hooks eye and of course how you cup/slant the poppers face. After you make a few you will learn a couple other little tricks to change their action.

Look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## mro

Little bit of wab-it
6/32 dia lead eye, 1/36 oz


----------



## Crazy Larry

One more night fly...getting ready for the run.


----------



## Crazy Larry

here's what I tied with Jred's crusty eyes for the fly tying contest. First two are articulated and swim well, but I decided to submit the simpler squimp fly in the end.

View media item 3786
View media item 3784
View media item 3796
View media item 3792


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Str8-Six

Hopefully I’ll be able to try this one out after work this week. Mullet run in full swing now.


----------



## bonehead




----------



## wmw4

Marsh trip in 2 weeks


----------



## mro

Last couple ties...


----------



## mro

Now, I know that I've got a little more time on my hands than most... But there has to be some of you out there tying that just need to post 










I've been dreaming of visiting Marco and the 10K's


----------



## Rick hambric

I’m going to be in Brunswick,ga this weekend. If anyone from se ga to ne fla want a poling partner sat, let me know! I’m going nuts over here being boatless.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Rick, that deer hair work looks great. I'm trying to learn this skill right now. Couple questions:

Do you stack or spin the hair? I just watch a video of Pat Cohen stacking the hair and tried that on the black eel fly I posted above. I was able to get a denser head than past attempts at spinning the hair. He had a tool that he used to push the hair back out of the way when building the head and tying off that I don't have. I ended up just whip finishing in the pile of hair but I didn't leave any room the way you did.

Also, do you use a specific type of deer hair for this?


----------



## lemaymiami

I'll jump in here since I do a bit of hair spinning... Anyone can make the tool needed for packing deerhair if you don't have a shop to buy one from. Simplest thing in the world - just take an old Bic stick pen (or something similar) and remove the ink tube and ball point - leaving the nice clean tube remaining... The tapered end where the ball point was serves two purposes -you can use it as a pusher or packer for small heads with smaller hooks -the taper also makes a very handy half hitch tool. The other end with the larger hole is just right for packing most deer hair.... Before you use it though - check to see that the hole fits over your hook's eye. If not you'll have to MacGuyver up one with a larger hole since the tool needs to slip over the eye of the hook to be any use.

When I got started tying - all those years ago we simply didn't have access to all the great tools on the market today so we routinely made our own... 

Hope this helps


----------



## Rick hambric

@lemaymiami you beat me to it! @Crazy Larry I only tie w/ gsp nowadays. so ill take a bunch of hair and lay it on the top of the hook then give it 2 loose wraps. adjust the hair as I see fit then tighten down on her pulling up. it will spin some, but typically just flares out. I was going to spin some spears white mullets, but quickly realized im out of yellow hair... need to order some. I used chartreuse belly hair for that one.


----------



## wmw4

Doing a secret Santa fly swap on another forum and almost got my box completed. Going to finish it off with 3 gurglers


----------



## bonehead




----------



## el9surf

Not sure how to take the cool focused pictures some of you post.


----------



## lemaymiami

That will fish... and for doing good close up photos... Here's a few tips...

1. None of us can hold our cameras still enough -the simplest thing to getting sharper pics is to simply use a tripod for your camera (even those lovely small point and shoot cameras will benefit from using a tripod when you really want your best work..). I'll even go to using the built in timer on mine so that I'm not even touching the camera when the shutter trips....

2. Most all of the newer cameras have a close up mode (on mine it's simply the picture of a flower on the settings dial). It will allow you to get much closer to your target....

3. Can't say how many photos I've seen of flies were almost ruined by placing them in a background that had so much else in the frame that it distracted from the fly... Use colored craft paper (or my favorite - simple foam craft sheets in different colors) -I keep a stack of them in an assortment of colors - then do several shots, simply changing the background between each shot. Later, once I have them on the screen of my computer - I can choose what looks best for a given shot...

4. The last item to consider is how you light up your fly for that great photo... The best lighting is usually just natural light with artificial lighting or flash photography only at it's best when coming from the side (not directly onto the target, so there's a bit of contrast and a slight bit of shadow to give depth of field.). I'm not very skilled in this area - and don't have a fancy light box or professional background lighting... but I can take a few different pics of the object taken with the light at different angles, mixed with available natural light (then with and without flash) to give you several views of the same item to compare.. Then, afterwards you can put them all up on the screen and see which one you prefer.. At least that's how I do it.. 

One last thought - in more than one of the books I read about photography they cited the "rule of thirds" for outdoor photography... In short your photo should have a third above and a third under the item or scenery you're trying to shoot to give context and perspective. In other words the portion of the picture you're wanting the eye to focus on shouldn't be at one end of the frame or other - you want some background around it so the eye can appreciate what you're trying to show.... I'm still struggling with that one - but I try to keep it in mind...

Hope this helps...


----------



## el9surf

lemaymiami said:


> That will fish... and for doing good close up photos... Here's a few tips...
> 
> 1. None of us can hold our cameras still enough -the simplest thing to getting sharper pics is to simply use a tripod for your camera (even those lovely small point and shoot cameras will benefit from using a tripod when you really want your best work..). I'll even go to using the built in timer on mine so that I'm not even touching the camera when the shutter trips....
> 
> 2. Most all of the newer cameras have a close up mode (on mine it's simply the picture of a flower on the settings dial). It will allow you to get much closer to your target....
> 
> 3. Can't say how many photos I've seen of flies were almost ruined by placing them in a background that had so much else in the frame that it distracted from the fly... Use colored craft paper (or my favorite - simple foam craft sheets in different colors) -I keep a stack of them in an assortment of colors - then do several shots, simply changing the background between each shot. Later, once I have them on the screen of my computer - I can choose what looks best for a given shot...
> 
> 4. The last item to consider is how you light up your fly for that great photo... The best lighting is usually just natural light with artificial lighting or flash photography only at it's best when coming from the side (not directly onto the target, so there's a bit of contrast and a slight bit of shadow to give depth of field.). I'm not very skilled in this area - and don't have a fancy light box or professional background lighting... but I can take a few different pics of the object taken with the light at different angles, mixed with available natural light (then with and without flash) to give you several views of the same item to compare.. Then, afterwards you can put them all up on the screen and see which one you prefer.. At least that's how I do it..
> 
> One last thought - in more than one of the books I read about photography they cited the "rule of thirds" for outdoor photography... In short your photo should have a third above and a third under the item or scenery you're trying to shoot to give context and perspective. In other words the portion of the picture you're wanting the eye to focus on shouldn't be at one end of the frame or other - you want some background around it so the eye can appreciate what you're trying to show.... I'm still struggling with that one - but I try to keep it in mind...
> 
> Hope this helps...


Thanks for the tips. I will try and implement those ideas.


----------



## mro

Early eighties I found this pattern in the Orvis index called the "Matuka". I liked the pattern but not their colors so I changed them to olive dub body w/gold rib and furnace hackle for the feathers. Very good freshwater trout fly.
Never been one to leave good enough alone I thought if tied a little bit with saltwater in mind it could make a good low light pattern.


----------



## mro

BTW,
this is what can happen when a good idea goes...........


----------



## Andrew Jones




----------



## bonehead

Just picked up this reel. Officially a Nauti-Boy!


----------



## mro

Here's my first and second craft fur ties.

View attachment 48712


----------



## mro

Finished my last cork popper for awhile.


----------



## RG Air




----------



## Surffshr

Rainy day plagiarizing. Except for the hook... thanks for the trip! @sjrobin and new pattern! @Caleb.Esparza first timer with the rabbit and the legs.


----------



## texasag07

Bonefish/redfish shrimp


----------



## Crazy Larry

Bulkhead deceiver


----------



## THX1138

Some buck tail deceivers I did up in bluegill colors. They fooled a few nice smallmouth earlier this week 

Lou


----------



## LowHydrogen

Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 49518
> View attachment 49520
> Bulkhead deceiver


Nice! Love those, Popovics is my favorite tyer.After I tie mine and wet them with hot water to train the hair, I stick them in the freezer. It helps lock them in shape without affecting the awesome action they have.


----------



## Crazy Larry

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice! Love those, Popovics is my favorite tyer.After I tie mine and wet them with hot water to train the hair, I stick them in the freezer. It helps lock them in shape without affecting the awesome action they have.


Thanks! I’ll try the freezer trick. That black buck tail is stiffer than I like to work with. I guess that’s what I get for internet shopping. Here’s a few more after Pop’s designs:


----------



## el9surf

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice! Love those, Popovics is my favorite tyer.After I tie mine and wet them with hot water to train the hair, I stick them in the freezer. It helps lock them in shape without affecting the awesome action they have.


Never tried that. The wife is going to wonder what's going on when she finds a bunch of fur in the freezer.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Crazy Larry said:


> Thanks! I’ll try the freezer trick. That black buck tail is stiffer than I like to work with. I guess that’s what I get for internet shopping. Here’s a few more after Pop’s designs:
> 
> View attachment 49618
> 
> 
> View attachment 49620


Killer! Awesome profile on those man.

Most people look at these flies and see a fly with mostly one type of material, and discount it as a simple fly. Which it is (simple material, but hard to get it right), they don't realize how much practice it takes to not use too much material, to get really nice profiles and action since you can't trim the fly. All done by proper measuring, material selection, flaring, and training the hair. Wish I could like that picture twice.


----------



## mro

I can't remember how long ago I added some craft fur to my material collection but never made a fly with it till the other day. Seems to have possibilities and now that I've tied a couple I need to take them to a local pond so I can see how they look in the water...


----------



## texasag07

I don’t do a whole lot of crabs cause they are pain to tie but here is one for a small order I’m working on.


----------



## bonehead




----------



## mro

One thing led to another which almost got me a shrimp...


----------



## mro

version 3.0


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Test --- for upcoming bonefishing in the Bahamas


----------



## RaspberryPatch

previous set >









more at https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2018/11/17/catnip-fly/


----------



## RaspberryPatch

then some Scott Heywood inspired flies


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Then my spawning shrimp





































still learning how to use this editor -- all images are actually 700px wide - same size


----------



## mro

RaspberryPatch said:


> Test --- for upcoming bonefishing in the Bahamas


your pics are very good. Each of your tie's have different eyes, do you make those too?


----------



## RaspberryPatch

mro said:


> your pics are very good. Each of your tie's have different eyes, do you make those too?


Thank you, and yes I make the eyes. As I use beads, I will change colors, but this set is in black or off-white and black tip.


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Something other than black


----------



## RaspberryPatch




----------



## RaspberryPatch

https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2018/11/28/bonefish-fly-goto-1/

Wilson's flats fiend


----------



## eightwt

Where's the coin from patch?


----------



## RaspberryPatch

eightwt said:


> Where's the coin from patch?


Bahamas


----------



## texasag07

Mexico bound treats


----------



## mro

version 4, 5 & 6
left click to zoom in....


----------



## bonehead




----------



## Backwater

bonehead said:


>


Interesting... but you catchin anything on them?


----------



## Backwater




----------



## g8rfly

Backwater said:


> View attachment 51034


nice one. Bet that does well for beach snook


----------



## Pierson

Been too busy to tie lately. Finally got some much needed vice therapy this morning.


----------



## Backwater

g8rfly said:


> nice one. Bet that does well for beach snook


Probably! 

I made it up to watch big jacks explode on it on the surface. I mean, what doesn't like an injured sardine up on the surface, right? Heck, I'd jump in and eat it!


----------



## Cronced

Now that the mullet run is over and the snook are turning back to shrimp, it's time to tie up some gurgle shrimp flies. They are just plain gurglers with crustacean eyes from @Jred , but the snook go crazy for it.


----------



## wmw4

Kwan, basic crab, and a pattern I stole from the sheepie swap. Going to throw them hopefully this week and see how they work for me around here before I start cranking out a bunch. Any criticism is welcome


----------



## Steve_Mevers

wmw4 said:


> Kwan, basic crab, and a pattern I stole from the sheepie swap. Going to throw them hopefully this week and see how they work for me around here before I start cranking out a bunch. Any criticism is welcome


I have had good luck with the Kwan on redfish, I add legs and some flash.


----------



## Pierson

Headed to the Bahamas in a week for my honeymoon. Hoping to catch a few DIY bones while i'm down there. Tied up my first ever batch of bonefish flies in a bunch of different sizes/weights/colors.

Bonefish Junk








Rubber Leg Gotcha with Arctic Fox








Orange Butt Bunny








Greg's Flats Fly


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> Been too busy to tie lately. Finally got some much needed vice therapy this morning.


Nice. Always have a few of those guys in my box. Like those color combos.

I just started messing around with dubbing loops. Figured it was a skill set I needed to add to the tool box. Not ready to share any of the results yet though. *lol*


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> Nice. Always have a few of those guys in my box. Like those color combos.
> 
> I just started messing around with dubbing loops. Figured it was a skill set I needed to add to the tool box. Not ready to share any of the results yet though. *lol*


Yeahhh i've been meaning to give those a try too. Still taking the easy way out an just buying brushes.


----------



## bryson

@Pierson those bonefish bugs look great!

Dubbing loops are actually pretty easy, especially once you've done it once or twice. I still use brushes, but it's really useful for when you want to spin some marabou, or rabbit, or anything weird that isn't readily available in a brush. There's also no wire, so you aren't adding that weight.


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> @Pierson those bonefish bugs look great!
> 
> Dubbing loops are actually pretty easy, especially once you've done it once or twice. I still use brushes, but it's really useful for when you want to spin some marabou, or rabbit, or anything weird that isn't readily available in a brush. There's also no wire, so you aren't adding that weight.


What dubbing material do you most often use, keeping redfish in mind?


----------



## duppyzafari

Aquarium Toads for Jardines de la Reina


----------



## mro

Rorschach test..................???


----------



## bryson

Pierson said:


> What dubbing material do you most often use, keeping redfish in mind?


I actually don't use dubbing all that often, at least not in a dubbing loop.

If I do make a loop, I like to strip the quills from extra select marabou and spin that, or use the fur from rabbit strips if I don't want the bulk of the leather on there. For most of my redfish flies, though, I usually use the EP Tarantula or Woolly Critter brush in some variation of a redfish crack pattern. You could spin craft fur or whatever else you want though -- I've even spun up scraps from the tying table with pretty good results.


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> I actually don't use dubbing all that often, at least not in a dubbing loop.
> 
> If I do make a loop, I like to strip the quills from extra select marabou and spin that, or use the fur from rabbit strips if I don't want the bulk of the leather on there. For most of my redfish flies, though, I usually use the EP Tarantula or Woolly Critter brush in some variation of a redfish crack pattern. You could spin craft fur or whatever else you want though -- I've even spun up scraps from the tying table with pretty good results.


Great info, just may have to give it a try. I like my craft fur minnows about an inch shorter than the actual fur so I trim a good clump off the bottom. I can finally but those excess clumps to good use!


----------



## bryson

Pierson said:


> Great info, just may have to give it a try. I like my craft fur minnows about an inch shorter than the actual fur so I trim a good clump off the bottom. I can finally but those excess clumps to good use!


The nice thing is, if you don't like it just cut it off! It's not like you're wasting that expensive brush or anything, and all you leave on the hook shank is some extra thread.


----------



## ZaneD

bonehead said:


> View attachment 50332


I like it. What is the body material? Foxy brush?


----------



## bonehead

Zane, close with the foxy but not quite it! Actually coyote in a dubbing loop. It's basically Chicone's coyote shrimp, except it has a wing. 
At this point I honestly believe that every fly is just an imitation of another with their own tweaks (and of course, different name). Anyways, always fun to twist up some fur and make it look like a shrimp.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Pierson said:


> What dubbing material do you most often use, keeping redfish in mind?



Coyote fur!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Been away from the vise for at least a month, cranked out a few of these with the coming winter redfish season in mind. Should do nicely when they are swimming in gin clear water over sand.


----------



## ifsteve

I'll take a half dozen Caleb. Will pole for flies (or beer)......lol


----------



## bryson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Been away from the vise for at least a month, cranked out a few of these with the coming winter redfish season in mind. Should do nicely when they are swimming in gin clear water over sand.
> 
> View attachment 51648


That's pretty! Is the tail/wing craft fur?

Looks like bonefish candy to me too, since it's 50 degrees here and my mind is in the tropics...


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

ifsteve said:


> I'll take a half dozen Caleb. Will pole for flies (or beer)......lol


I can make that happen!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

bryson said:


> That's pretty! Is the tail/wing craft fur?
> 
> Looks like bonefish candy to me too, since it's 50 degrees here and my mind is in the tropics...


It's actually white Arctic fox. I tend to throw a lot of bonefish flies at redfish depending on where I'm fishing which made it easy to pack a fly box for my trip to the Turks next month.


----------



## bonehead

Caleb, was there last summer. They’ll eat just about anything lol as long as they see it!


----------



## Crazy Larry




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Also these.


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 51778


What is the main material?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

RaspberryPatch said:


> What is the main material?


The tail is magnum rabbit strip and the head is senyo chromatic 1.5" brush


----------



## Karlee

First attempts at a dubbing loop. The trimming is the tricky part!


----------



## Crazy Larry

RaspberryPatch said:


> What is the main material?





RaspberryPatch said:


> What is the main material?


Patch, good question. I don’t know exactly. Got it out of a bargain bin at the fly fishing show last year. It feels like a very soft fox. Crinkled bulk with lots of guard hairs. It’s pure white and doesn’t looked bleached. The weird part is that it’s cut into very thin strips and woven in with a cotton string mesh. I have a small patch of it, maybe 6”x3”. Any ideas?


----------



## bonehead

My guess is arctic fox.


----------



## Crazy Larry

bonehead said:


> My guess is arctic fox.


It has all the qualities of Arctic Fox. That was my guess too.


----------



## texasag07

Looks like artic Fox or temple fox


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Most Likely arctic fox hair. It’s a lot softer than the tail.


----------



## RaspberryPatch

texasag07 said:


> Looks like artic Fox or temple fox


I relook at my collection of fur, and it does look like Arctic Fox, but a higher guard hair count than the samples that I have. Very nice, and being arctic flox, it would sway well in the water.


----------



## texasag07

RaspberryPatch said:


> I relook at my collection of fur, and it does look like Arctic Fox, but a higher guard hair count than the samples that I have. Very nice, and being arctic flox, it would sway well in the water.


Yeah the length and guard hairs make it look closer to temple fox. Either way very similar.


----------



## RaspberryPatch

texasag07 said:


> Yeah the length and guard hairs make it look closer to temple fox. Either way very similar.


I think that is why I like fly fishing shows with fly tyers and crawling through the bins for natural materials. This is where I find some awesome furs, Indian Rooster Capes. Now, some of the old fly-fishing shops also had bins of amazing finds. Thinking of Hunters and American Anglers both of NH, and I really enjoyed some of the finds. I still have this amazing blue-grey hen cape that I sparing use for wet flys, from Dave (American Angling) and I still cherish the beaver dubbing from Hunters (It is getting bring thin now).

Do not get me wrong, some amazing new suppliers - think Veevus - but I miss the old mass bins of odds.

Crazy Larry - nice fur and nice fly.


----------



## lemaymiami

I used to fill orders for American -they were a class outfit...


----------



## RaspberryPatch

I probably bought some of your flies for freshwater pike, a long time ago, near the start of my journey in fly fishing. I used the big eye flies for pike in my local waters for many years.

The workmanship was great and wished I kept some. I was always disappointed in my attempts, especially the heads and eyes.



lemaymiami said:


> I used to fill orders for American -they were a class outfit...[/QUO


Today, I am using large muddlers, the Catnip that I published earlier and long hollow flies, usually with SF materials.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Another with Jred’s crusty eyes. Chicone’s disco shrimp.


----------



## THX1138

Hairwing on a SZ4 streamer hook...









Lou


----------



## Ken T

Waters cooling so I've been doing some of my winter favorites.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Ken T said:


> Waters cooling so I've been doing some of my winter favorites.


Just what I’m thinking about these days. How do you do your spoon bodies?


----------



## Karlee

Brown shrimp. I’d love for the wind to let up to try it out. I’m still relatively new to tying so opinion is always welcome.


----------



## Ken T

Crazy Larry said:


> Just what I’m thinking about these days. How do you do your spoon bodies?


I used to use the bottoms from plastic soda bottles. These however are Kiley's Spoon Skinz, a Hareline Product. They are adhesive and very flexible. Once you put them on the hook and shape, apply resin and hit with the light and they get hard.
The cool thing is you can use the adhesive side to stick to any flash material you please. I use various mylar colors, flashback, glitter etc. This pattern is great for just inching the fly along the bottom in deep cuts when Reds are laid up.

With the resin you can also embed any additional materials into the back of the spoon. The red stripe is a few strands of krystal flash stuck in a resin ridge.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

A few redfish crack-ish flies and a near-nuff sculpin.


----------



## trekker

Still musky season in the Ohio River Valley.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Done went and got rum drunk and tied some clousers. Should fish nicely in 4-6 foot of water for some speckled specimens.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Pre-rum drink near-nuff sculpin and something for the sheepies (hopefully)


----------



## Crazy Larry




----------



## Crazy Larry




----------



## Crazy Larry




----------



## Crazy Larry

On a roll today.


----------



## bonehead

Winter bug


----------



## Backwater

Crazy Larry said:


> View attachment 52582


Good winter time snook and red pattern (both with that tan, or the rusty one you did above or even olive tails).

I absolutely love this saying you quote....



Crazy Larry said:


> "Strip it like you're milking a mouse."


 Love that!

If I ever quote that to someone on the boat, I'm gonna give you the credit for that one!


----------



## texasag07

Playing with some new feathers.


----------



## mro

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 52858
> Playing with some new feathers.


I'm a big fan of minnow imitations.
Dry that fly looks real cool.
Is the hair like material synthetic?
I'd like to see how the materials work together in the water.
You could have a very popular design...


----------



## Crazy Larry

Haha...like all great quotes, it came from a podcast. Original source is Aron Cascone talking striped bass with TR on Orvis podcast.



Backwater said:


> Good winter time snook and red pattern (both with that tan, or the rusty one you did above or even olive tails).
> 
> I absolutely love this saying you quote....
> 
> 
> 
> Love that!
> 
> If I ever quote that to someone on the boat, I'm gonna give you the credit for that one!


----------



## Crazy Larry

hey bonehead, I like that one. What are the materials?



bonehead said:


> View attachment 52754
> Winter bug


----------



## texasag07

mro said:


> I'm a big fan of minnow imitations.
> Dry that fly looks real cool.
> Is the hair like material synthetic?
> I'd like to see how the materials work together in the water.
> You could have a very popular design...


Head is Finn racoon when wet it will give it a slightly bulky head and taper down nicely this is a very similar fly to some others I tie with just the addition of the feathers on the side.


----------



## Crazy Larry




----------



## TXFrenchman

All size 4 Daiichi 2546


----------



## mro




----------



## mro

I know it sounds dumb but
there are a lot of pics in this thread that look
fishy to me.....


----------



## MatthewAbbott

First Postfly tied from my wife’s gift.
Theirs top mine bottom with @Jred eyes in lieu of the ones in the kit.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Black variant w purple glitter @Jred eyes


----------



## Rookiemistake

Got ostrich from backwater. Just tied a few
#2 daichi


----------



## mro




----------



## bonehead




----------



## TXFrenchman

Daiichi 1/0 2546


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Freshwater focus ....



















https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2018/12/27/hollow-fleye/


----------



## sjrobin

bonehead said:


> View attachment 53900


Redfish will eat that fly sometimes.


----------



## sjrobin

bonehead said:


> View attachment 53900


Red and black drum will eat that fly sometimes. I will take five if you sell them.


----------



## jonrconner

A few all purpose bugs.
JC


----------



## Doublehaul

jonrconner said:


> View attachment 54586
> A few all purpose bugs.
> JC


Jon,
Very nice tyes. Deer Hair slider? Guess you could call it a Muddler variant too. Either way looks great.


----------



## jonrconner

Doublehaul said:


> Jon,
> Very nice tyes. Deer Hair slider? Guess you could call it a Muddler variant too. Either way looks great.


Anything with deer hair head is a muddler variant, I just call it a deerhair bug, originally tied for stripers, most fish seem to like it, especially bass of all kinds, but I got a tarpon on one last month and the Finn who was on the boat after me got many eats on his copy of it, Holbox MX.
JC


----------



## TXFrenchman

Tying some bigger stuff for the LA marsh


----------



## hostage1985

jonrconner said:


> View attachment 54586
> A few all purpose bugs.
> JC


Nice Jon. I don't suppose any CT River fish would mistake those for Hoppers? TC


----------



## LowHydrogen

RaspberryPatch said:


> Freshwater focus ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2018/12/27/hollow-fleye/


Super nice!^^


----------



## jonrconner

hostage1985 said:


> Nice Jon. I don't suppose any CT River fish would mistake those for Hoppers? TC


Smallies are rather hard to talk to, but they DO like my bug.
JC


----------



## JT McStravic

Here is my first fly ever tied a little crack skraamp! Let the addiction begin!


----------



## 994

This guy did the trick this week


----------



## Mike Geer

18A71998-B506-4764-90D3-0B896E8197C0




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 6, 2019




My favorite are fish fly






Been tying these for Texas reds. I tie them in different sizes and colors.


----------



## RG Air

Mike Geer said:


> 18A71998-B506-4764-90D3-0B896E8197C0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 6, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite are fish fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been tying these for Texas reds. I tie them in different sizes and colors.


cool .. is that yarn?


----------



## Mike Geer

Yep, you can vary it, but that one is rabbit strip and sparkle yarn.
Caught 10 reds on Tuesday with this fly.




  








1CC31293-E994-4875-94C5-9D4B71AE2993




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 9, 2019




A Typical Texas Red caught on a 5wt with 4 lbs. tippet






Mike


----------



## RG Air

Mike Geer said:


> Yep, you can vary it, but that one is rabbit strip and sparkle yarn.
> Caught 10 reds on Tuesday with this fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1CC31293-E994-4875-94C5-9D4B71AE2993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 9, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Typical Texas Red caught on a 5wt with 4 lbs. tippet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


good on ya


----------



## Pierson

Winter time muddler


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> Winter time muddler
> 
> View attachment 56054


Looks like a Tampa Muddler. I've watched them get hammered from the poling platform a few times since @K3anderson fishes them 99% of the time.


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> Looks like a Tampa Muddler. I've watched them get hammered from the poling platform a few times since @K3anderson fishes them 99% of the time.


Oh full disclaimer, I copied that tampa muddler he posted last week. Looks awesome!


----------



## K3anderson

Pierson said:


> Oh full disclaimer, I copied that tampa muddler he posted last week. Looks awesome!


Just stand by for destruction. That's all I'm saying. If they spook, go down to 10lb. done and done.


----------



## Megalops

Pierson said:


> Oh full disclaimer, I copied that tampa muddler he posted last week. Looks awesome!


Full disclaimer two: I’m copying YOU! Lol.


----------



## GG34

Mike Geer said:


> Yep, you can vary it, but that one is rabbit strip and sparkle yarn.
> Caught 10 reds on Tuesday with this fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1CC31293-E994-4875-94C5-9D4B71AE2993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 9, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Typical Texas Red caught on a 5wt with 4 lbs. tippet


Mike, do you put any mono loop or anything to keep the rabbit strip from fouling?


----------



## Mike Geer

GG34 said:


> Mike, do you put any mono loop or anything to keep the rabbit strip from fouling?



No, I do not use a piece of mono to prevent fouling. I do use a loop on some tarpon flies, but in the hook up application I have found that you just need to tie the rabbit a little bit into the curve of the hook (so the rabbit strip is actually pointing up at at about a 30 degree angle). This causes the fly to ride hook up, which helps with grass and prevents fouling.

Mike


----------



## Backwater

Pierson said:


> Winter time muddler
> 
> View attachment 56054


Looks similar to a buddy named Scott where we use to throw them in the bay for reds, snook and big trout. Basically, it's a deer hair mullet fly and he always like the red eyes, while I preferred the gold eyes (not yellow). We'd also use gold flash. That was about 22yrs ago.


----------



## dbrady784

The Cheeto. I love them, so I figured why not fish too


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## tunataker

Hope I can do some offshore trips soon. 
This one is tied on a heavy duty live bait hook. 
Synthetic materials, purple yak, and body braid sealed with resin.


----------



## TXFrenchman




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Filling the box for white bass.






Kwans because why not.


----------



## mro

I'm making plans to hit a couple of my favorite German Brown lakes as soon as the snow is passable. I really don't need any more nymphs but the ones left in the box are "second choices". This one still needs a little work on the wing case.

What I do is have three rods ready to go in the boat.
First is set up with a WF-F, 10 foot leader and will have a 4 or 5 inch mink articulated streamer on it.
Second is set up with WF-F, 10 foot leader and will have one of these articulated nymphs on it.
Third will be equipped with a 6/7 foot leader, #4 SA sinking shooting head attached to .030 Cortland shooting line and a 4/5 inch articulated mink streamer because as I go around the lakes you reach spots where the browns will be 15 to 20 feet deep.


----------



## Backwater

Pelagic magic!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Haven't tied anything in forever. These guys are going to a fellow forum member.


----------



## Cej2525

Here's what I'm using in south Mississippi.

#2 redfish crack is my go to. Tied them on 34007 and 930's.



















Epoxy spoons out of coke bottle plastic










A crab pattern inspired by Drew Chiocnes Controband crab #4. Hoping to get a Sheepie on one in the next 10 years!


----------



## Cej2525

A few more....


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Cej2525 said:


> A few more....


What’s wire weed guard made from?

Nice flies


----------



## Cej2525

MatthewAbbott said:


> What’s wire weed guard made from?
> 
> Nice flies


Thanks, it's a leader material called Knot2Kinky. Hard as hell to get the little bends in it needed to tie but it's super durable and really springy. I put it on almost all of my flies. It's easier clip it off later then to try and add it after the fact.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Cej2525

MatthewAbbott said:


> Thanks buddy.


No problem


----------



## Stevie

1/2 dozen ginger Clousers for Andros and an ugly one off redfish fly


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

1/0 Andy’s skinny shrimp. Because large anchovies.


----------



## TXFrenchman

2s and 2/0s


----------



## ElHydro

lightings not the best, but a few 1-offs of andy’s skinny shrimp, ghost rat in both tan and white, green fish-hair shrimp and barred baitfish. had been enough variety to make em eat in various water conditions


----------



## Denduke

Got some FlexCordLight to make finger mullet and SarMulMacs, etc


----------



## Denduke

Might as well show my fiber shrimp with 5 mm glass rattles.


----------



## Denduke

Some consider my spinners lures instead of flies, whatever.


----------



## Denduke

Some big stuff...


----------



## Denduke

Curly tails


----------



## Denduke

BabyNutterRatFly. 7/0
Little flattys
Spoons outa plastic Easter eggs
Swim cap pink tails
Crab
Croakers
Fiber/craft fur streamers


----------



## WillW

Denduke said:


> Might as well show my fiber shrimp with 5 mm glass rattles.


Not an easy tie, I’ve spent lots of time on a similar pattern


----------



## Karlee

Baitfish from 239 flies tying night.


----------



## Shadowcast

Feel free to critique....my first 3 ties on the new vice.


----------



## permitchaser

Denduke said:


> BabyNutterRatFly. 7/0
> Little flattys
> Spoons outa plastic Easter eggs
> Swim cap pink tails
> Crab
> Croakers
> Fiber/craft fur streamers


man you've been busy. They all look good


----------



## Mike Geer

C9B95C2B-F9A8-4F78-BB5D-81A398CE6993




__
Mike Geer


__
Feb 7, 2019











  








386B87BD-C64C-48CD-A08B-EC1AED1D2926




__
Mike Geer


__
Feb 7, 2019








A couple more variations of my favorite Redfish fly


----------



## LowHydrogen

Shadowcast said:


> Feel free to critique....my first 3 ties on the new vice.
> View attachment 60032
> View attachment 60034
> View attachment 60036


Look nice man. 

One pointer, when you tie the gurgler, first tie the tail in, then tie in the foam but leave the front end sticking back, then tie in you chenille, palmer fwd over that foam on the shank, then tie off, then bring your foam fwd and tie off behind the head and whip finish, this will hide the body foam on the shank portion and it'll look and fish much better.

Happy tying.


----------



## TxFlyFish

Anyone been tying any keys tarpon flies?

Specifically coker smokers, Leeroy's or Craig's delights?

Was told to tie some for an upcoming trip and can't find what they look like.


----------



## Newman

TxFlyFish said:


> Anyone been tying any keys tarpon flies?
> 
> Specifically coker smokers, Leeroy's or Craig's delights?
> 
> Was told to tie some for an upcoming trip and can't find what they look like.


Ssflies.com ties Coker Smokers commercially, should be pics on their site.
LeRoy is a generic term for large, schlappen and hackle fly, usually in black.
A very old Isla backcountry fly.
Think big tarpon wooly bugger.
Sometimes they work, especially in discolored water, or low light.


----------



## Skram

Lots of great ties on here! Here’s a few recent ones from my vise. Some baitfish, sand fleas and a shrimpy hybrid.


----------



## Hardluk81

First tie on my new vise.


----------



## mro

I was cleaning my tying desk, then pulled some of the stuff out of the waste box and made the thing above.  Think it's a wutch-a-ma-call-it.... 
3 different leg material, mismatched home made eyes, some salvaged pink and white craft fur, few stands flashy stuff.
nickle barbel eye and hook from the drawer tho.


----------



## Karlee

239 flies A2Z baitfish


----------



## Ian M

mro said:


> View attachment 60418
> 
> I was cleaning my tying desk, then pulled some of the stuff out of the waste box and made the thing above.  Think it's a wutch-a-ma-call-it....
> 3 different leg material, mismatched home made eyes, some salvaged pink and white craft fur, few stands flashy stuff.
> nickle barbel eye and hook from the drawer tho.


Trash flies are my favorite!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## ShannonD

Gentlemen (and ladies if there are any participating) there are a ton of great looking flies here. I am headed for Islamorada the first of April. Can you drill down to maybe a dozen go-tos for that time and place please? Tarpon and just about any other fish that swims are my targets -- since you guys have such a "target-rich" environment! THANKS.


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

ShannonD said:


> Gentlemen (and ladies if there are any participating) there are a ton of great looking flies here. I am headed for Islamorada the first of April. Can you drill down to maybe a dozen go-tos for that time and place please? Tarpon and just about any other fish that swims are my targets -- since you guys have such a "target-rich" environment! THANKS.


I’d love to tie you some flies man! Message me on Instagram if you have it @Timucua_Outdoors 
You are going to want to try to catch some bonefish and might even want to try for a permit. If you have a guide I would ask him what as been producing for those fish! You can also check out my website www.timucuaoutdoors.com


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

A little twist on a kwan fly








Then the go to Low Tide Crush







Bonefish Gotchas going to Cuba 








The Buggy Bunny
















Then the Home Slice which is also going to Cuba








Let me know what y’all think!


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

Karlee said:


> Baitfish from 239 flies tying night.


Nick broke out the 5 minute finger mullet for you guys last month?


----------



## Karlee

Chopsflyfishes said:


> Nick broke out the 5 minute finger mullet for you guys last month?


 Yeah, it’s a nice easy tie.


----------



## Skram

Playing with some new colors and materials on the gurgler


----------



## texasag07

A few from lately.


----------



## ShannonD

I got work to do!


----------



## Ian M

Working on those winter time fiddler patterns.


----------



## sidelock

Pike and Muskie flies


----------



## lemaymiami

those would be great snook and tarpon flies if they were just a little bit sparser...


----------



## sidelock

lemaymiami said:


> those would be great snook and tarpon flies if they were just a little bit sparser...


Yea, muskie flies generally need to push water to entice them into striking.


----------



## Pierson

Fresh batch of Everglades food


----------



## pointblank

Pierson said:


> Fresh batch of Everglades food
> View attachment 62040


What size/brand hooks are the ones on the left? Those all look good!


----------



## Pierson

Thanks! I was in a rush to crank them out so they aren't very pretty. The left flies are on 4/0 Varivas 2600ST-V. Pretty massive hook, those flies are 6-7" long. Middle flies are on the same hook in a 2/0, right flies are on a 1/0 Gama SC15.


----------



## texasag07

Tarpon fodder.


----------



## sidelock

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 62250
> View attachment 62252
> View attachment 62256
> View attachment 62250
> View attachment 62252
> Tarpon fodder.


Is that tan Arctic Fox collar over the chartreuse marabou ?


----------



## texasag07

sidelock said:


> Is that tan Arctic Fox collar over the chartreuse marabou ?


It is artic Fox but its not tan. It’s a custom color that I dye that’s has a light tinge of orange to it.


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> those would be great snook and tarpon flies if they were just a little bit sparser...


Too much flash tho.


----------



## sidelock

texasag07 said:


> It is artic Fox but its not tan. It’s a custom color that I dye that’s has a light tinge of orange to it.


I guess peach would have been a more accurate description than tan. Nice fly !


----------



## LowHydrogen

Anyone else having issues uploading images?


----------



## lemaymiami

Backwater those fishing in clear waters want very little or no flash - that's just not the case in the backcountry of the 'glades where the waters are so dark the tarpon look golden until the break up into the air and are silver again....


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 60418
> 
> I was cleaning my tying desk, then pulled some of the stuff out of the waste box and made the thing above.  Think it's a wutch-a-ma-call-it....
> 3 different leg material, mismatched home made eyes, some salvaged pink and white craft fur, few stands flashy stuff.
> nickle barbel eye and hook from the drawer tho.


I hope you remember how its tied cause some fish is going to tear it up


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> I hope you remember how its tied cause some fish is going to tear it up


Think that's the 5th or 6th fly I've tied which is all synthetic materials.
Glued at each step too....
If it gets bit and chewed up that's all right with me. 

(better to be chewed than never bitten)


----------



## LowHydrogen

Thanks @crboggs drag and drop worked. FYI if you guys can't upload via the button, drag and drop the pic. Works great.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## mro

LowHydrogen said:


> Anyone else having issues uploading images?


I've been getting an error message when attempting to upload for about a week now.


----------



## Karlee

mro said:


> I've been getting an error message when attempting to upload for about a week now.


 getting the same error


----------



## gandolf




----------



## hostage1985

Low Hydrogen, have you any ideas specific to getting pictures from a Chromebook (or alternatively directly from an iphone)?


----------



## LowHydrogen

hostage1985 said:


> Low Hydrogen, have you any ideas specific to getting pictures from a Chromebook (or alternatively directly from an iphone)?


No sorry, I had to email the pics to my computer, then drag and drop in the dialog box and it uploaded. 

If you figure it out, post it up. I know the admins know about the issue, I'm not sure what changed.


----------



## 321nole

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 62348


palolo variant?

seeing this got me excited for the long weekend I just booked in key west for mid-may


----------



## LowHydrogen

321nole said:


> palolo variant?
> 
> seeing this got me excited for the long weekend I just booked in key west for mid-may


Yeah, I played around with it until I got it just negatively buoyant. It sinks Suuuper slow. I'm going to see if anything wants to play with it this summer.


----------



## mro




----------



## mro

Pic above.....
My first "toads"



LowHydrogen said:


> drag and drop


D&D worked, thanks.
Copy and paste did not.
Just opened my directory in a second window, then D&D the file into the forum post window.


----------



## mro

Comments welcome on the toads.... Tied on 1 and 2's
Top pic, left side has a rabbit tail.
All others marabou


----------



## IRLyRiser

Going to try and camp in the Everglades in a couple weeks.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Some shad flies in old school colors.


----------



## sidelock

More articulated Muskie flies.
View attachment 62840







View attachment 62844


----------



## TXFrenchman

View attachment 62848







Redfish and sheep snacks


----------



## Ferrulewax

sidelock said:


> More articulated Muskie flies.
> View attachment 62840
> View attachment 62842
> View attachment 62844


Do you do much musky fishing? What watersheds do you fish?


----------



## Ferrulewax

Last night’s Work.... terrible picture
Craft Fur and Baitfish Brush GC


----------



## pete_paschall

Crabz...

View attachment 62872


----------



## pete_paschall

View attachment 62876
And skrimpz


----------



## flysalt060

Ferrulewax said:


> Last night’s Work.... terrible picture
> Craft Fur and Baitfish Brush GC


Looks better than my first attempt last Saturday. Had to keep going back and watch schulzy tie it. And 6.95 a polar fiber brush, only 2 in the 3 inch bag.


----------



## Ferrulewax

flysalt060 said:


> Looks better than my first attempt last Saturday. Had to keep going back and watch schulzy tie it. And 6.95 a polar fiber brush, only 2 in the 3 inch bag.


Yeah, brushes add up quick. Thats why I elected to do the craft fur.


----------



## R-Factor

This thread is making me hungry!  Very nice gang- we have some talented tyers here.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

Some of the stuff I’ve been tying up for the glades.


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> Backwater those fishing in clear waters want very little or no flash - that's just not the case in the backcountry of the 'glades where the waters are so dark the tarpon look golden until the break up into the air and are silver again....


Bob, I've caught my share of backwater tarpon, in the Glades and in many rivers all over Florida and I personally seem to do better with less flash than with more flash. But I do know and understand that you guys do catch plenty with your flashy snake flies up in the rivers. For me, I think it's more of the push and feel of the fly, as well as the contrast and profile, over the flash. And if there is a big snook around, I don't want her to turn off on the fly either.


----------



## SC on the FLY

3/0 SC 15 Gama


----------



## mro

tails are arctic fox


----------



## sidelock

Chartreuse fly is arctic fox tail and home made craft fur brush















yellow fly is marabou over arctic fox and craft fur brush.
Waters West has the best color selection of arctic fox tail.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Chartreuse fly is arctic fox tail and home made craft fur brush
> View attachment 62948
> View attachment 62950
> 
> yellow fly is marabou over arctic fox and craft fur brush.
> Waters West has the best color selection of arctic fox tail.


Nice ties! I also use a lot of arctic fox. Got turned onto it about 25yrs ago. Love the stuff! I also make my own brushes on occasion.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Tying up some stuff for a trip to Colorado this summer


----------



## sidelock

Spring couldn't come soon enough.






























Bucktail color blending flat wing.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Spring couldn't come soon enough.
> View attachment 63082
> View attachment 63084
> View attachment 63086
> 
> Bucktail color blending flat wing.


What are you talking about? It's 80 degrees today and water temps in the high 70's! But it did get cold the other night when a buddy and I went to go snook fishing. I think it got down to 68 degrees! Burrr... Still caught 6 snook on fly, regardless of how cold it was! Little guys, but snook nonetheless!










It's a tough life, but somebody's got to live it! 

Nice ties btw!


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> What are you talking about? It's 80 degrees today and water temps in the high 70's! But it did get cold the other night when a buddy and I went to go snook fishing. I think it got down to 68 degrees! Burrr... Still caught 6 snook on fly, regardless of how cold it was! It's a tough life, but somebody's got to live it!
> 
> Nice ties btw!


Yea but that's probably because you are just a little further from Antarctica than I am LOL


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Yea but that's probably because you are just a little further from Antarctica than I am LOL


Don't you mean the "Arctic Circle?"


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> Don't you mean the "Arctic Circle?"


Yes, auto spell and I don't get along.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## salt_fly

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 62576
> 
> Going to try and camp in the Everglades in a couple weeks.


That makes and excellent background for fly photography!


----------



## salt_fly

pete_paschall said:


> Crabz...
> 
> View attachment 62872


Where did you get that stuff for the crab's body/shell? Is it a scrub pad?


----------



## sidelock

salt_fly said:


> Where did you get that stuff for the crab's body/shell? Is it a scrub pad?


looks like velcro.


----------



## pete_paschall

salt_fly said:


> Where did you get that stuff for the crab's body/shell? Is it a scrub pad?


I collected a bunch of spartina grass from the marsh, dried it in a kiln, cut it into thin strips, then wove it together...

Kidding, it's just Scotch Brite Greener Clean scouring pads. But the spartina grass would've been much cooler.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GYB197M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## eightwt

MatthewAbbott said:


> Tying up some stuff for a trip to Colorado this summer


Might suggest some pheasant tails and cdc emerges also. Good luck


----------



## sidelock

Galloup's Zoo Cougar


----------



## lemaymiami

For those tying some flies while “waiting” for spring... I came off the water at around 1 Am this morning- after three nights of fishing baby tarpon on fly with customers aboard. Our best fish was around 50lbs (and on a 9wt rod).

Just nothing like the Miami - Miami Beach at night...


----------



## Megalops




----------



## permitchaser

sidelock said:


> View attachment 63108
> View attachment 63110
> View attachment 63112


So you move the eye from the front of a crease fly to the back and it becomes a sqiud. Who knew?


----------



## sidelock

permitchaser said:


> So you move the eye from the front of a crease fly to the back and it becomes a sqiud. Who knew?


Now you do !


----------



## pointblank

Skram said:


> Lots of great ties on here! Here’s a few recent ones from my vise. Some baitfish, sand fleas and a shrimpy hybrid.
> View attachment 60306
> View attachment 60308
> View attachment 60310
> View attachment 60312


Awesome job on the sand flea! I need to try that one of these days.


----------



## duppyzafari

Errrrrrrrthang eats a Finger Mullet


----------



## sidelock




----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size 2 sl12s. Spring and spooky fish over sand are coming!


----------



## LowHydrogen

duppyzafari said:


> View attachment 63454
> 
> Errrrrrrrthang eats a Finger Mullet


Are you weighting these with lead wraps, or no weight?

Hard to tell from that pic how dense they are tied.


----------



## eightwt

sidelock said:


> View attachment 63460


Aren't they beautiful.


----------



## duppyzafari

LowHydrogen said:


> Are you weighting these with lead wraps, or no weight?
> 
> Hard to tell from that pic how dense they are tied.


No weight on these. This trio is a bit bigger than they appear - the hook is a Gamakatsu SL12S 1/0, so they suspend and sink slowly with just the weight of the thicker hook wire.


----------



## LowHydrogen

duppyzafari said:


> No weight on these. This trio is a bit bigger than they appear - the hook is a Gamakatsu SL12S 1/0, so they suspend and sink slowly with just the weight of the thicker hook wire.


Roger, thanks I do something similar on an Aki, ....mine don't look that clean though. Trimming tips?


----------



## sidelock

eightwt said:


> Aren't they beautiful.


X2
Actually that picture was meant to be posted in another thread.


----------



## duppyzafari

LowHydrogen said:


> Roger, thanks I do something similar on an Aki, ....mine don't look that clean though. Trimming tips?


I actually trimmed these for probably twice as long as I needed to. A fish would've eaten them looking far less manicured. These were going to a customer AND going on Instagram, so I wanted them perfect. If they were just for my box it would have been like 5 minutes of fast trimming and that's it.


----------



## Scrather

First attempt at Hannie’s crab 








View attachment 63566


----------



## mro




----------



## sidelock

View attachment 63832


----------



## Backwater

Nice ties! I think you have cabin fever and are tying up a storm!


----------



## JakeM




----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> Nice ties! I think you have cabin fever and are tying up a storm!


We've been in a deep freeze for weeks !


----------



## Backwater

Yeah we were in a deep freeze too, dipping down into the upper 40's 2 nights in a row with daytime highs in the low to mid 60's. It was tough, I had to put a jacket on and actually wear shoes. Glad were back up to normal winter temps of 60's at night and upper 70's to 80 during the day and wearing normal foot wear again.


----------



## sidelock

Hey, life is full of trade offs ! It may get cold up here but we don't have to worry about devastating floods or hurricanes.


----------



## JakeM

Just finished packing my fly tying stuff up for deployment. Will have plenty of time to tie then.


----------



## ElHydro

JakeM said:


> Just finished packing my fly tying stuff up for deployment. Will have plenty of time to tie then.


be safe brother


----------



## fishnpreacher

JakeM said:


> Just finished packing my fly tying stuff up for deployment. Will have plenty of time to tie then.


Thank you for your service. Godspeed, my friend!


----------



## mro

What I imagined and the result not what I had in mind...


----------



## JakeM




----------



## mro

I've been contemplating getting some UV stuff...
Nice fly Jake


----------



## JakeM

Thanks


----------



## sidelock




----------



## georgiadrifter

I


JakeM said:


> Just finished packing my fly tying stuff up for deployment. Will have plenty of time to tie then.


I know how it is to pack tying material for a trip. Invariably you forget to pack a certain size hook, spool of thread, EP fiber, color of buck tail....etc.

With that said, when you get to your destination, and get settled in....if that’s even possible....send me a PM with your APO/FPO address, and a list of any material you left behind. I’d be honored to send you a fly-tying care package.

Stay safe.


----------



## JakeM

I appreciate that. That means a lot.


----------



## sidelock

JakeM said:


> Just finished packing my fly tying stuff up for deployment. Will have plenty of time to tie then.


Stay focused and safe and come back to your family and loved once.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> we don't have to worry about devastating floods or hurricanes.


Neither do I. We live in an area where 100's of years ago, one of the Indian shamans prayed to the weather gods to keep hurricanes away from this area and as far back in recorded Florida history goes, no hurricane has ever hit the area where I live in. No floods either.


----------



## JakeM

Even though I am new to the forum it’s great. Nobody I know ties so it’s awesome to see what other people are tying and a good spot for ideas. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sidelock

Clouser hybrids


----------



## EvanHammer

Backwater said:


> Neither do I. We live in an area where 100's of years ago, one of the Indian shamans prayed to the weather gods to keep hurricanes away from this area and as far back in recorded Florida history goes, no hurricane has ever hit the area where I live in. No floods either.


Pretty sure you just jinxed yourself :/


----------



## jonrconner

sidelock said:


> Clouser hybrids
> View attachment 64936


Very nice, what is the thinking behind using jig hooks? I make dredger flies sort of like that but with heavier eyes in a half and half style.
JC


----------



## sidelock

jonrconner said:


> Very nice, what is the thinking behind using jig hooks? I make dredger flies sort of like that but with heavier eyes in a half and half style.
> JC


Better hooking leverage, drop less fish


----------



## fishnpreacher

sidelock said:


> Better hooking leverage, drop less fish


Makes sense, the more in line the hook eye is with the hook point, the better hookset and better fish holding strength you'll have.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Clouser hybrids
> View attachment 64936


I recognize the pattern, tho on a jig hook.


----------



## bryson

I don't use jig hooks very often, but I do like that they seem to flip over and ride hook point up with less weight.


----------



## texasag07




----------



## sidelock

jonrconner said:


> Very nice, what is the thinking behind using jig hooks? I make dredger flies sort of like that but with heavier eyes in a half and half style.
> JC





fishnpreacher said:


> Makes sense, the more in line the hook eye is with the hook point, the better hookset and better fish holding strength you'll have.


----------



## mro

Hey Tex... that's one sexy fly


----------



## duppyzafari

More Lorito colorway toads en route to Cuba. Wish I was taking them there, myself.


----------



## Tailer

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 65262


What's the head on this one? Looks like a great laid-up poon fly.


----------



## crboggs

sidelock said:


> View attachment 65300


I'm a big fan of the jig hooks for summer redfish flies in deeper water.


----------



## levidog

Trying to figure out the Dragon Tail situation. Just make sure you burn or glue the tails well before casting. Especially if you cast like me.
These things look really good in the water. Marabou or hackle for lighter flies, Rabbit for a little bulkier fly. The Crosscut Rabbit collars also look good with them. They actually cast and ride in the water well. I get Jealous seeing how well some people tie. Kudos to all the great artists out there. This is what a very part time tier comes up with.








Going to try some with popper heads. Because you never know.


----------



## Pierson

sidelock said:


> Clouser hybrids
> View attachment 64936


Wait wait wait, I just noticed something. Where the hell is the thread on these flies? Surely you didn't just epoxy that deer hair right on the hook??


----------



## Pierson

First couple toads of the season


----------



## sidelock

Pierson said:


> Wait wait wait, I just noticed something. Where the hell is the thread on these flies? Surely you didn't just epoxy that deer hair right on the hook??


#4m Uni Mono clear tying thread. I use that chit on everything !


----------



## mro

Halo fly


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## TXFrenchman

View attachment 66256








I’ve been messing with some 60 degrees this week... ready to see how they fish.


----------



## Backwater

Pierson said:


> First couple toads of the season



Is that like....

"THE FIRST GIFT OF CHRISTMAS!!!"


----------



## Backwater

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 66252
> View attachment 66254
> View attachment 66256
> View attachment 66258
> 
> I’ve been messing with some 60 degrees this week... ready to see how they fish.


Nice redfish flies Ben!


----------



## Backwater

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 66234


Hey I like it! Have you tried it yet? Looks very innovative. I can see that causing the water to bubble up around the fly, which could be a plus on the surface.


----------



## Pierson

Backwater said:


> Is that like....
> 
> "THE FIRST GIFT OF CHRISTMAS!!!"


Haha pretty much!


----------



## crboggs

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> I’ve been messing with some 60 degrees this week... ready to see how they fish.


Those look fantastic.


----------



## crboggs

Backwater said:


> Hey I like it! Have you tried it yet? Looks very innovative. I can see that causing the water to bubble up around the fly, which could be a plus on the surface.


Yup. Looks a bit like a riff on a Tuscan Bunny...


----------



## Backwater

Mangrove crab fly


----------



## timogleason

Backwater said:


> Yeah we were in a deep freeze too, dipping down into the upper 40's 2 nights in a row with daytime highs in the low to mid 60's. It was tough, I had to put a jacket on and actually wear shoes. Glad were back up to normal winter temps of 60's at night and upper 70's to 80 during the day and wearing normal foot wear again.
> 
> View attachment 64268


I HATE when I have to wear shoes. Cool Mangrove Crab fly Backwater. Looks fancy. That herl get destroyed fast or does it last a few fish?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I’ve been messing with some 60 degrees this week... ready to see how they fish.[/QUOTE]what hook and where are you buying them from?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Backwater said:


> Hey I like it! Have you tried it yet? Looks very innovative. I can see that causing the water to bubble up around the fly, which could be a plus on the surface.


I’ve only test swam them but they do what I want so far. Spun them up with those buoy dwelling blackfish in mind.


----------



## TXFrenchman

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’ve been messing with some 60 degrees this week... ready to see how they fish.


what hook and where are you buying them from?[/QUOTE]

I buy them at Sportsman’s Finest in Austin.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Just messin' around, a couple of Clouser(ish) flies and my first attempt at a toad. Tied with small lead eyes for some flats fishing later this summer


----------



## Backwater

timogleason said:


> I HATE when I have to wear shoes. Cool Mangrove Crab fly Backwater. Looks fancy. That herl get destroyed fast or does it last a few fish?


Ostrich hurl is pretty durable, believe it or not. But it doesn't do it's thing with it being out to the side, until the fly stops and rest. That is the problem with most people fishing bottom crabs. They move it too much, to fast cause they don't have the patience. It needs to be bumped and then rest a bit before the next bump. That perks up the interest of the fish. When he's almost on it, you can then take it away in order to get a reaction strike out of the fish.


----------



## T Bone

Backwater said:


> Mangrove crab fly
> View attachment 66262


Awesome looking fly Backwater. Is that EP Fiber for the body? What color is it? Thanks


----------



## Backwater

T Bone said:


> Awesome looking fly Backwater. Is that EP Fiber for the body? What color is it? Thanks


Thanks T Bone! It's basically like EP fiber, except I picked it up from Fly Tiers Dungeon. It's just less money than EP. It's a gun metal blackish color with some brown strands in it.


----------



## bonehead




----------



## JakeM

Great ties everyone. I am on a temporary hold for about 3 weeks till my fly tying stuff and will be in the same location. After that though it is game on with the intent to tie every night. I will start posting then and will always be checking for new ideas or comments on what I have tied.


----------



## Skram

1st Ghost Shrimp attempt. It ain’t pretty but I guess neither are Ghost Shrimp. On a #2 Gama B10S


----------



## permitchaser

Say hello to my little friend, Mullet Fly. Congo Fur no EP here. Found the pattern on YouTube


----------



## georgiadrifter

In lieu of my Sunday afternoon nap....Toads, bunnies and EP baitfish


----------



## permitchaser

georgiadrifter said:


> View attachment 67446
> In lieu of my Sunday afternoon nap....Toads, bunnies and EP baitfish


that one on the lower right reminds me of a whistler i tie in blue/ black


----------



## georgiadrifter

permitchaser said:


> that one on the lower right reminds me of a whistler i tie in blue/ black


It’s my feeble attempt at Gary Merriman’s Tarpon Toad.....which I think is a spin-off of a Merkin’s Crab.


----------



## sidelock

Craft fur over palmered white marabou bend back style
ATTACH=full]67448[/ATTACH]


----------



## georgiadrifter

georgiadrifter said:


> It’s my feeble attempt at Gary Merriman’s Tarpon Toad.....which I think is a spin-off of a Merkin’s Crab.


Oh....sorry.....it’s a tarpon bunny....but you prolly know that. I’m gonna try it using Dragon Tails.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> View attachment 67448
> Craft fur over palmered white marabou bend back style
> ATTACH=full]67448[/ATTACH]


Nice ties. I've seen that technique where you are pointing the fibers up from the bend back. They look good, but never tried tying them or using them. I'm sure it'll get eaten.! 

I don't tie bend backs as often as I maybe should, but on a minnow pattern like that, I usually wrap the shank with something pearl, then tie in a belly with some white arctic fox, to create a bit larger profile and to help hide the hook. Also a typical redfish bend back where I'm just going with a gold wrapped or gold tubing on the shank and then an olive back, with nothing covering the gold, so I can show that off to the fish.


----------



## LowTideFly

Biscayne Bones seem to like my skrimps


----------



## sidelock

Joe Blado's Crease Flies


----------



## sidelock

View attachment 67646


----------



## Rick hambric

Here’s a few as of late.


----------



## lsunoe

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 67762
> View attachment 67764
> View attachment 67766
> Here’s a few as of late.


Nice looking crab Rick. Might have to copy that one for some Sheepies


----------



## Doublehaul

good job on the deceiver, looks like a little ostrich herl in there.


----------



## Rick hambric

lsunoe said:


> Nice looking crab Rick. Might have to copy that one for some Sheepies


That’s on an owner flyliner #2. There’s a med brass eye under there and some lead wire on the shank as well. Tungsten eyes work best. I’m out though.


----------



## T Bone




----------



## Aarondhutch

Some marabou/ep flies for the backcountry, what color would you pick?


----------



## tigerfly

sidelock said:


> View attachment 67646


Those are just BAD. In a very good way. I'm going to have to tie some of those up


----------



## Aarondhutch

tigerfly said:


> Those are just BAD. In a very good way. I'm going to have to tie some of those up


Great movement!


----------



## sidelock




----------



## fishnpreacher

sidelock, them dogs will hunt!! Good ties!


----------



## texasag07

Redfish fodder


----------



## Karlee

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 68286
> Redfish fodder


This fly looks great!! What is the body material?


----------



## texasag07

Karlee said:


> This fly looks great!! What is the body material?


It actually a craft fur and ice dub brush made by fair flies that I trimmed down to make a body. It’s kinda a weird way to use a nice long fibered brush but it worked well.


----------



## permitchaser

My Toadie, Whistler, leggy Tarpon Fly


----------



## JakeM

Nice ties everyone. About 5 more days and my tying stuff will be back with me. Then I will have about 6 months of uninterrupted tying.


----------



## Pierson

Large craft fur mullet


----------



## k-roc

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 67762
> View attachment 67764
> View attachment 67766
> Here’s a few as of late.


Nice flies Rick, who is loving the hot pink on that shrimp? I'm guessing redfish but maybe it's a secret permit fly?


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


>


A lot of my anchovy patterns and some of my clousers that I use as standard flies, that I tie, I'll use that gold or silver mylar tubing and seems to work great. I found a much thinner version at JoAnn's Fabrics that seems to have more movement to it and looks a little more realistic proportionally, as far as a lateral lines goes. I did away with the flash tail since, for me, it's counter productive, as far as the bite goes, tho sometimes I tie the end about 1/4 - 3/8" and then frey the end, for the tail shape. Otherwise, no tail.
































It's hard to see the tubing in these Stand up 3D Clousers I do, but it's there.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> A lot of my anchovy patterns and some of my clousers I use as standard flies, that I tie I use that gold or silver mylar tubing and seems to work great. I found a much thinner version at JoAnn's Fabrics that seems to have more movement to it and looks a little more natural. I did away with the flash tail since, for me, it's counter productive, as far as the bite goes, tho sometimes I tie the end about 1/4/3/8" and then frey the end, for the tail shape. Otherwise, no tail.
> 
> View attachment 68546
> 
> View attachment 68544
> 
> View attachment 68548
> View attachment 68540


I'll take a 1/2 doz. of the second one from the top! Sweet
Question. What size tippet are you using for those Bonita? I seem to get cut off a lot when I'm fishing for them. Like cut CLEAN off, unless I hook them just right. I was running 30# fluoro (Berkley).


----------



## Aarondhutch

Baitfish patterns


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> A lot of my anchovy patterns and some of my clousers that I use as standard flies, that I tie, I'll use that gold or silver mylar tubing and seems to work great. I found a much thinner version at JoAnn's Fabrics that seems to have more movement to it and looks a little more realistic proportionally, as far as a lateral lines goes. I did away with the flash tail since, for me, it's counter productive, as far as the bite goes, tho sometimes I tie the end about 1/4 - 3/8" and then frey the end, for the tail shape. Otherwise, no tail.
> 
> View attachment 68546
> 
> View attachment 68544
> 
> View attachment 68548
> View attachment 68540
> 
> It's hard to see the tubing in these Stand up 3D Clousers I do, but it's there.


Those are not my anchovy patterns. Everything has its time, place and purpose including flash !
These are some of my anchovy patterns for Harkers


----------



## texasag07

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll take a 1/2 doz. of the second one from the top! Sweet
> Question. What size tippet are you using for those Bonita? I seem to get cut off a lot when I'm fishing for them. Like cut CLEAN off, unless I hook them just right. I was running 30# fluoro (Berkley).


I’m typically using 12-20lb but 15lb is my standard, depends how much sun and how they are feeding. You will get a lot more bites on 15lb vs 20-30 at least in my area. 40 doesn’t usually get you bit. If I’m fishing my thin pencil gurglers in usually using 20 since the eat is pretty violent and seem to pop more off on the hookup.

Sounds like you are finding them mixed in with Spanish if your losing them on 30lb since they don’t really have any teeth. If I see Spanish jumping with them I move on.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## LowHydrogen

texasag07 said:


> I’m typically using 12-20lb but 15lb is my standard, depends how much sun and how they are feeding. You will get a lot more bites on 15lb vs 20-30 at least in my area. 40 doesn’t usually get you bit. If I’m fishing my thin pencil gurglers in usually using 20 since the eat is pretty violent and seem to pop more off on the hookup.
> 
> Sounds like you are finding them mixed in with Spanish if your losing them on 30lb since they don’t really have any teeth. If I see Spanish jumping with them I move on.


Kinda what I was thinking but I was suspecting Kings but didn't really know, since I had landed several Spanish the day I'm thinking of without getting cut. The hits were pretty impressive for that split second... lol. I don't fish them a lot.


----------



## texasag07

LowHydrogen said:


> Kinda what I was thinking but I was suspecting Kings but didn't really know, since I had landed several Spanish the day I'm thinking of without getting cut. The hits were pretty impressive for that split second... lol. I don't fish them a lot.


Very possible when they are going nuts a lot of time there are Spanish and other things working below them. If you let the fly sink for a couple seconds or strip to slow a lot of times you pick up something you weren’t looking for.


----------



## Rick hambric

k-roc said:


> Nice flies Rick, who is loving the hot pink on that shrimp? I'm guessing redfish but maybe it's a secret permit fly?


 That’s been a good little fly in semi clear waters for me over the years. I’ll tie a few different variations of it, but is still the same basic fly. Works well as a shrimp imitation or you can keep it high in the column to imitate a minnow.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> A lot of my anchovy patterns and some of my clousers that I use as standard flies, that I tie, I'll use that gold or silver mylar tubing and seems to work great. I found a much thinner version at JoAnn's Fabrics that seems to have more movement to it and looks a little more realistic proportionally, as far as a lateral lines goes. I did away with the flash tail since, for me, it's counter productive, as far as the bite goes, tho sometimes I tie the end about 1/4 - 3/8" and then frey the end, for the tail shape. Otherwise, no tail.
> 
> View attachment 68546
> 
> View attachment 68544
> 
> View attachment 68548
> View attachment 68540
> 
> It's hard to see the tubing in these Stand up 3D Clousers I do, but it's there.


I don't think we have a JoAnn's around here ill try Hobby Lobby and Michael's for Mylar tubing


----------



## sidelock

Rattle jerk baits.


----------



## Rick hambric

sidelock said:


> Rattle bait.
> View attachment 68812
> View attachment 68814
> View attachment 68816
> View attachment 68818


I’ll take a dozen!!!


----------



## Pierson

@sidelock 

What hooks are you using for those rattle baits?


----------



## sidelock

VMC 7319 ELWG.
https://vmcpeche.com/products/extra-long-wide-gap-worm-hook


----------



## permitchaser

sidelock said:


> VMC 7319 ELWG.
> https://vmcpeche.com/products/extra-long-wide-gap-worm-hook


I call that a wide gap worm hook for fishing plastic baits. I can get them at Wal-Mart
Ive caught bass on them


----------



## sidelock

permitchaser said:


> I call that a wide gap worm hook for fishing plastic baits. I can get them at Wal-Mart
> Ive caught bass on them


That's what ELWG stands for. Extra long (shank) wide gap.


----------



## crboggs

Time to start tying some heavier summer flies for deeper tides...


----------



## Stormy Monday

sidelock said:


> View attachment 68002
> View attachment 68004
> View attachment 68006


Nice dime SL! I use those in my fighting butts (gonna copy those flies for striper season too!);


----------



## EvanHammer

sidelock said:


> Rattle jerk baits.
> View attachment 68812
> View attachment 68814
> View attachment 68816
> View attachment 68818


Is that mylar tubing holding the rattle? If so, how do you close up the back up the tubing?

It looks like a rattle in mylar tubing tied off only at the front and then a craft fur (or other?) wind bendback style that covers the rattle? Or am I way off?


----------



## sidelock

The rattle is super glued to the mylar tubing. It could be pushed further towards the eye of the hook and tied off at the back if one wanted to go that route but I wanted to leave as much space as possible to allow the tubing to flex when a fish strikes.
I have never had a rattle come undone.


----------



## JakeM




----------



## JakeM

Not fly tying but something to do till my stuff gets to me


----------



## eightwt

That be the Chessy Bay I believe. Nice. Loved catching rock on the fly


----------



## JakeM

Hope this makes a little more sense on what I’m going for


----------



## JakeM




----------



## crboggs

I haven't tied with marabou or fox in a long time, but need some flies that have some action even when sitting still for those cruising reds on higher summer tides.

So I dug into my box of materials and threw a few things together...


----------



## Denduke

Few I tied for tarpon trip last year. Failed to get one on the fly. Work in progress....


----------



## Denduke

Crboggs few similar to yours but plastic beads for heads. I like rubber legs and added some mono weed guards.


----------



## Denduke

Got the beads from DollarTree for the different colors. Tried some heavey glass beads but came out too heavey to flycast so puttem in the MatrixShad jig box for spin gear. Great colors.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Flies have already been tied, been tying leaders......I wonder if they are thinking about me too??


----------



## sidelock

That


Forgottencoast said:


> Flies have already been tied, been tying leaders......I wonder if they are thinking about me too??


That stretcher looks familiar.


----------



## Forgottencoast

sidelock said:


> That
> 
> That stretcher looks familiar.


Made by a friend of mine in homosassa, maybe you know him


----------



## sidelock

Forgottencoast said:


> Made by a friend of mine in homosassa, maybe you know him





Forgottencoast said:


> Made by a friend of mine in homosassa, maybe you know him


Yes.


----------



## Forgottencoast

sidelock said:


> Yes.


Sounds like you have good taste in friends!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Been attempting some sz 12 stimulators and a few sz 16 scuds. 

Proportions got a little better on the stimies as a went along. The tan was the first and the yellow was the ninth.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Sz 12 Elk Hair Caddis


----------



## jonterr

Denduke said:


> View attachment 69716
> View attachment 69718
> View attachment 69720
> Few I tied for tarpon trip last year. Failed to get one on the fly. Work in progress....


So
What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## Denduke

Retired but been back to work last 5 months. Been getting ready for some tailwater trouting







in Arkie land.


----------



## JakeM

View attachment 70206


----------



## JakeM

Finally got my tying stuff back to me


----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## bonehead




----------



## g8rfly

I haven't contributed to date, but wanted to thank everyone for the content and share some flies I've been whipping up for Tarpon season.



































View attachment 71104


----------



## TXFrenchman

View attachment 71108

Pretty much the same stuff I always tie but trying out some different colors and materials


----------



## g8rfly

Tarpon crab first attempt...


----------



## TXFrenchman

Belize prep


----------



## permitchaser

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 71474
> Belize prep


Are those shiny balls to make click sound, weight or bling?


----------



## Backwater

g8rfly said:


> Tarpon crab first attempt...
> View attachment 71122


Now yer talkin! I knew you had it in you. But face the point of the hook down brotha!


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> Are those shiny balls to make click sound, weight or bling?


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


>


Sent you a pm
Bling!


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> Sent you a pm
> Bling!


Oh?

To answer your question, it makes a click sound.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Backwater said:


> Oh?
> 
> To answer your question, it makes a click sound.


Yep, I’ve never fished an avalon but I read it makes the click, helps get the fly down and acts as a keel keeping it hook point up.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Catching up with the crab trend


----------



## texasag07

Tarpon time, some headed to Cuba and some for the personal stash.


----------



## RJTaylor

Which Owner hook is that, texasag07?


----------



## texasag07

RJTaylor said:


> Which Owner hook is that, texasag07?


It’s an Allen fly fishing sw-004 1/0, it’s a really great hook and I have transferred about 75 percent of my tarpon fly work for clients and myself to using this hook. 

I use to use a mix of owner/tiemco sp/mustad. Now just mustad and Allen.


----------



## Doublehaul

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 72038
> View attachment 72040
> Tarpon time, some headed to Cuba and some for the personal stash.





texasag07 said:


> View attachment 72038
> View attachment 72040
> Tarpon time, some headed to Cuba and some for the personal stash.


do you a "recipe" for that bottom pair?


----------



## RJTaylor

texasag07 said:


> It’s an Allen fly fishing sw-004 1/0, it’s a really great hook and I have transferred about 75 percent of my tarpon fly work for clients and myself to using this hook.
> 
> I use to use a mix of owner/tiemco sp/mustad. Now just mustad and Allen.


Thanks for the info. Looked like a cutting point Owner I used to tie tarpon flies on.


----------



## 994

I got some nice Mallard feathers from North Carolina last weekend so I had to tie something. Bored with EP so I tied a baitfish with natural materials. Looks wild dry but when wet it has such vibrant pulsing. Then tied a gurgler which came out pretty good. Don’t mind the epoxy mess at the eye, I blame the bourbon.


----------



## permitchaser

I've got a supply of guinea fowl fethers. Used some for crabs and shrimp but i got to figure how to use a hole one. Love the dark gray with white dots


----------



## jay.bush1434

Still a newb but having fun. The purple and black bunny strip for specks and then my version of a tarpon bunny which actually looks a lot like a shrimp in the water.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## Rookiemistake

Little crab


----------



## Rookiemistake

Sliders


----------



## JakeM




----------



## Hank

sidelock said:


> View attachment 72586


So, I liked this a couple of days ago, (post 2862) but looking at it now again I think that’s not enough. The use of classic traditional materials along with modern technique just puts these over the top. If the fish are not eating these you should go home. Great flies!


----------



## sidelock

Hank said:


> So, I liked this a couple of days ago, (post 2862) but looking at it now again I think that’s not enough. The use of classic traditional materials along with modern technique just puts these over the top. If the fish are not eating these you should go home. Great flies!


Synthetics expand the variety of tying materials and offer additional choices along with new techniques but there's something undeniably more appealing than just tradition with using natural material and watching them come back to life beneath the surface.


----------



## LowTideFly

Rusty Shrimp


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


>


Nice ties! Love that classic jungle cock eyes look. The Lil tunnies will eat them up down here right now.


----------



## sidelock

crease flies


----------



## krash

sidelock, what do you call this fly, looks dam near identical to small fishes I see in the local canals, same places I see tarpon perhaps eating them.



sidelock said:


> View attachment 72586


----------



## Rookiemistake

sidelock said:


> crease flies
> View attachment 73102
> View attachment 73104


Those are badass how do you make them?


----------



## Newman

Posting after Sidelock sucks..
Especially when all I tie is basic stuff..


----------



## sidelock

krash said:


> sidelock, what do you call this fly, looks dam near identical to small fishes I see in the local canals, same places I see tarpon perhaps eating them.


No particular name , just basic streamers tied with peacock herl, bucktail, a single hackle tied flatwing style and flash.


----------



## sidelock

Rookiemistake said:


> Those are badass how do you make them?


Do a google search on youtube for crease fly, I'm sure there are many.


----------



## crboggs

Rookiemistake said:


> Sliders


Yessir. Really like these. Sliders are money for reds in my local waters...but I haven't tried them on the jig hooks yet. Definitely going to spin a few up before my next trip out...


----------



## sidelock

Newman said:


> View attachment 73160
> Posting after Sidelock sucks..
> Especially when all I tie is basic stuff..


Nothing wrong with those ! little steps will get you where you want to be.


----------



## sidelock

Sand eels


----------



## JakeM




----------



## JakeM

First attempt at Dave Skok’s slobster


----------



## lsunoe

Starting to tie up a bonefish box. #4 Mantis shrimp


----------



## Timucua_Outdoors

Been busy lately! Dm me or shoot me an email if yall want any! Some of these are on the website also. www.timucuaoutdoors.com


----------



## Str8-Six

Finally got around to getting the glow in dark materials I wanted to experiment with. We’ve had a lot of success with glow Doas so that is what inspired the glow. Also tied some glow toads but no picture. Hopefully I have some fish pics tonight.


----------



## JHawth42

Couple redfish snacks for the Lowcountry


----------



## JakeM




----------



## Str8-Six

JakeM said:


> View attachment 74612


Those look awesome. What is this pattern called? How fast does it sink?


----------



## JakeM

I have no idea what it’s called.... just kinda messed around


----------



## JakeM

It has a 1/40 oz dumbbell mid shank


----------



## JakeM

Maybe someone else knows what it’s call.... ha ha


----------



## Cronced

Tied these up yesterday afternoon. Nothing special, just a few simple gurglers and then had my first try at an ep minnow. Never got to fish the minnow as the gurglers had the snooks' attention last night.


----------



## T Bone

Some pretty basic patterns as of late...


----------



## bonehead

Simple tan baitfish fly. Been tying a bunch of these in several different color patterns.


----------



## LowTideFly

Crab


----------



## Mike Geer

87E4F2DD-20C2-4267-A44C-ECCC997B0124




__
Mike Geer


__
May 24, 2019




Big Trout and Redfish flies






Tied up some big profile flies for big specks; they work for reds as well.

Mike


----------



## Mike Geer

C408E207-24F8-486A-9BED-937EAE63BBF4




__
Mike Geer


__
May 24, 2019




Shrimp flies






Some pretty realistic shrimp patterns.

Mike


----------



## Dave Nickles

Mike Geer said:


> C408E207-24F8-486A-9BED-937EAE63BBF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> May 24, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp flies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty realistic shrimp patterns.
> 
> Mike


Those look great! Is there a recipe or video for tying them ?


----------



## Mike Geer

Dave Nickles said:


> Those look great! Is there a recipe or video for tying them ?


Thx
No, these are my own patterns. If you are interested feel free to PM me. If enough guys are interested I might do a video.

Mike


----------



## RaspberryPatch

flats fiend variants > https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2019/05/27/flats-fiend-update/


----------



## RaspberryPatch




----------



## RaspberryPatch

Heywood inspired fly using fly fur and coyote


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size 2 Coyote and hackle Bushwood. No flash for spooky fish. Doesn’t get more simple!


----------



## Sethsawyer

Mustard 3-0 worm hook craft fur headed deciever. Funky chicken color combo has been hot


----------



## A.vulpes




----------



## JakeM

Deployment tying


----------



## crboggs

RaspberryPatch said:


> Heywood inspired fly using fly fur and coyote


I like that...gives me an idea or two...if I can find some time on the vise...


----------



## Rick hambric

First time at the vise in a while. Needed some de stressing and wanted to know if I could see good enough after eye surgery..


----------



## LowTideFly

These will get eaten


----------



## bonehead




----------



## TieOneOnJax

Helped stocked a box for a buddy heading to the Bahamas. Mostly stuck to the classics.


----------



## krash

LowTideFly said:


> These will get eaten


LowTide, what do you call this fly ?
Looks very similar to one I've seen b4...


----------



## Backwater

TieOneOnJax said:


> Helped stocked a box for a buddy heading to the Bahamas. Mostly stuck to the classics.
> 
> View attachment 76898
> View attachment 76900
> View attachment 76902
> View attachment 76904
> View attachment 76906
> View attachment 76908


My kinda bonefish flies!


----------



## LowTideFly

krash said:


> LowTide, what do you call this fly ?
> Looks very similar to one I've seen b4...


my take on ververkas mantis


----------



## LowTideFly

Some shrimp headed up to the Panhandle


----------



## Rick hambric

Mike Geer said:


> C408E207-24F8-486A-9BED-937EAE63BBF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mike Geer
> 
> 
> __
> May 24, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp flies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty realistic shrimp patterns.
> 
> Mike


Video please


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Little crackish action... #1 w/ small lead eyes and #2 with bead chain for light weight action.


----------



## texasag07

Flats fodder with a touch of some new colored uv resin.


----------



## RaspberryPatch

Sorry, after multiple attempts, images will not load, link et cetera. I cannot debug is the fault is with the forum or wordpress. If you want to see my tan flies for Exuma Mangroves https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2019/06/14/crazy-charlies-mangrove-close-ups/


----------



## Shallow Expectations

I messed up cutting the body but it will still fish. Filling the box with some tan, olive and black/purple ones too.


----------



## Guest

Tied up some minnows.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Snook food


----------



## LowTideFly

Size 2


----------



## el9surf

A little something for the bass.


----------



## bonehead




----------



## eightwt

Rick hambric said:


> after eye surgery..


Hope all is well. Fly's look good


----------



## Mc_Fly

Pretty excited to tie my first batch. Not flies but those are coming soon enough. I picked up a used vise and some materials on a trade so the kids and I could get some quality time. Here’s my third try and my kids first (5 and 2-1/2). I tied the first loop and then let them have at it.


----------



## Rick hambric

eightwt said:


> Hope all is well. Fly's look good


Thanks, had to work on my left cornea 4x. Finally I’m 20/15 in right and 20/20 in left.


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> Thanks, had to work on my left cornea 4x. Finally I’m 20/15 in right and 20/20 in left.


Man I hate when that happens 
Hope your on the mend brother


----------



## Copahee Hound

Mc_Fly said:


> View attachment 80724
> View attachment 80722
> View attachment 80720
> Pretty excited to tie my first batch. Not flies but those are coming soon enough. I picked up a used vise and some materials on a trade so the kids and I could get some quality time. Here’s my third try and my kids first (5 and 2-1/2). I tied the first loop and then let them have at it.


Might not be a fly, might be the wrong section, but i think we all want to see what the kiddos catch on something they TIED themselves. Way to go Dad!


----------



## JakeM

Tying a few mole crab patters... I was the only guy at the store buying fake fingernails


----------



## Mc_Fly

Now to try some flies. Very amateur but may catch a fish.... hopefully


----------



## sidelock

Balsa sliders and pencil poppers.


----------



## Mc_Fly

Gurgler mullet with a little weeedless foam. No clue how it’ll float.


----------



## greyfusion




----------



## lemaymiami

Grey... great looking work - how does that synthetic tail compare to natural bucktail? I occasionally do jigs with completely feather tails for particular customers but I've never done anything that well finished...


----------



## greyfusion

Thanks.. The availability of so many more color choices than buck tail makes the synthetic stuff fun. I like bucktail too though. I do notice that some of the synthetics pulse like Marabou in the water. What you don’t see in these 3 is the rattles.. Love those rattles...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Decided to work on my hair game tonight. I need practice but getting better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> Decided to work on my hair game tonight. I need practice but getting better.
> View attachment 80976


I bet they’ll get eats


----------



## lemaymiami

I'll have to post a pic or two of the current order of bucktail jigs I'm working on for a local shop... 100 one ounce pilchard jigs - heads are already powder coated and baked to harden them. They're pretty simple but really catch fish in waters just offshore....


----------



## Scott Kor

lemaymiami said:


> I'll have to post a pic or two of the current order of bucktail jigs I'm working on for a local shop... 100 one ounce pilchard jigs - heads are already powder coated and baked to harden them. They're pretty simple but really catch fish in waters just offshore....
> 
> Bucktail jigs are some of the most underrated lures. Yours look great. I love bucktail, and I use it on the majority of my streamer patterns. One thing that I often hear is that it can be stiff and lack movement so people go to craft fur. Not true. Get it wet and water saturated and after a few casts, it's movement is sweet.


----------



## Mc_Fly

I’m hooked. What a fun hobby. You guys are sooo much cleaner than mine but will hopefully get there with practice.


----------



## greyfusion

4 beers later... Black and purple. Maybe should have went shiny purple on the collar, but is what it is. Not my confidence color combo to cast, but see a lot of anglers fish it.


----------



## JakeM




----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tying a little bit of everything.


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Been tying up these for pike and musky


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Finally got the silverside foils in. I do like the anchovy foils but the silverside is just much nicer.


----------



## sidelock

Shallow Expectations said:


> Finally got the silverside foils in. I do like the anchovy foils but the silverside is just much nicer.
> View attachment 82412


Where did you get the foils ? they look a lot more realistic than the once I've seen.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

sidelock said:


> Where did you get the foils ? they look a lot more realistic than the once I've seen.


From deer creek in the UK. Hard to get anyone in the US to order them and the ones that do get the larger ones which are useless to me. This is the medium in the picture and its still kinda big. The smalls are perfect for beach snook, docklights or anything else in FL.


----------



## sidelock

Shallow Expectations said:


> From deer creek in the UK. Hard to get anyone in the US to order them and the ones that do get the larger ones which are useless to me. This is the medium in the picture and its still kinda big. The smalls are perfect for beach snook, docklights or anything else in FL.


They look a lot more detailed than Fleye Foils that are available locally. What size hook is that one tied on ?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

This is on a #1 or 1/0 Gamakatsu SL12S short. I forgot which is used. The fleye foils are good if you just want a flashy minnow. Its also easier to get those in smaller sizes. The small tied on a #4 is pretty killer on docklights. 
Working on getting 10 packs of the smalls of the deer creek foils since alot of people seem to like them. I'll probably go through that pretty quick with orders


----------



## sidelock

Shallow Expectations said:


> This is on a #1 or 1/0 Gamakatsu SL12S short. I forgot which is used. The fleye foils are good if you just want a flashy minnow. Its also easier to get those in smaller sizes. The small tied on a #4 is pretty killer on docklights.
> Working on getting 10 packs of the smalls of the deer creek foils since alot of people seem to like them. I'll probably go through that pretty quick with orders


I looked at their website and its misleading. In the size option box they list all three sizes S,M & L but in their product description they only list only M and L.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

sidelock said:


> I looked at their website and its misleading. In the size option box they list all three sizes S,M & L but in their product description they only list only M and L.


I don't think they sell many of the smalls or for some reason don't really offer it. I have had alot of trouble getting them. Hopefully the 10 packs I am supposedly getting are smalls. These would be killers on a #4 gamakatsu SL12S short or a #2 SC15


----------



## sidelock

That's exactly what I would put them on for the albie run at Harkers Island come fall. I emailed them about the sizes discrepancy on their website, we shall see if they'll reply.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

sidelock said:


> That's exactly what I would put them on for the albie run at Harkers Island come fall. I emailed them about the sizes discrepancy on their website, we shall see if they'll reply.
> View attachment 82536


Ya I would like to have #4, 1/0, and 4/0 in my line up then offer each size in fleye foils, deer creek foils or just a regular candy like you have here.


----------



## Doublehaul

Shallow Expectations said:


> Ya I would like to have #4, 1/0, and 4/0 in my line up then offer each size in fleye foils, deer creek foils or just a regular candy like you have here.


There are obviously some really great tyers here so I'm going to ask-does anyone have a good way to manage their flash materials? I've got filaments and fibers all over the desk and it seems like there is no good way to neatly keep the stuff handy. Some of the stuff has just become a snarled mess, Thanks.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Doublehaul said:


> There are obviously some really great tyers here so I'm going to ask-does anyone have a good way to manage their flash materials? I've got filaments and fibers all over the desk and it seems like there is no good way to neatly keep the stuff handy. Some of the stuff has just become a snarled mess, Thanks.


This is probably your best bet that I know of. I'm sure you can make your own or something similar for cheaper. I however have materials scattered all over a table with very little organization to speak of. https://www.jsflyfishing.com/oasis-sparkle-spinner


----------



## Copahee Hound

Doublehaul said:


> There are obviously some really great tyers here so I'm going to ask-does anyone have a good way to manage their flash materials? I've got filaments and fibers all over the desk and it seems like there is no good way to neatly keep the stuff handy. Some of the stuff has just become a snarled mess, Thanks.


I’m not a good tyer, but I do have severe OCD... I put a zip tie on my flash materials as soon as I open the package. I prefer to tie it in the middle and shove it back into the packaging, but my buddy ties it on top and puts it in a Plano box. Either way works, just a matter of your preference. Hope that helps


----------



## texasag07

I use a piece of closed cell foam that is used in cushions and packing materials. I staple a piece of Velcro to the foam, and then stick the other on my roll top desk wall.

Cut the zip tie on the flash short about 3/4 -1” long and stick it in the foam.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's what I came up with many years ago. I got a clear plastic sheet and cut it to fit my desk top, then I cut all of my flash that I'm using about halfway up the tie wrap that they all come with. That short end of tie wrap slides between the plastic and the desktop - allowing the flash to hang vertically on the front edge of the desk. With that setup I can see at a glance if I have the right color, texture, etc to tie with for any of the more than 100 patterns I was tying back when I was tying for fly shops...

Doing production work (a dozen or one hundred of the same pattern...) things change. I put two materials clips on the shaft of my tying vise that stay there always and whatever flash I'm actually using gets clipped to one or the other... In use I just grab the flash - leaving it attached to the clip, cut the strands needed and keep moving... Production tying is all about efficiency, and being able to tie the same pattern over and over again so that everyone is identical....


----------



## Doublehaul

lemaymiami said:


> Here's what I came up with many years ago. I got a clear plastic sheet and cut it to fit my desk top, then I cut all of my flash that I'm using about halfway up the tie wrap that they all come with. That short end of tie wrap slides between the plastic and the desktop - allowing the flash to hang vertically on the front edge of the desk. With that setup I can see at a glance if I have the right color, texture, etc to tie with for any of the more than 100 patterns I was tying back when I was tying for fly shops...
> 
> Doing production work (a dozen or one hundred of the same pattern...) things change. I put two materials clips on the shaft of my tying vise that stay there always and whatever flash I'm actually using gets clipped to one or the other... In use I just grab the flash - leaving it attached to the clip, cut the strands needed and keep moving... Production tying is all about efficiency, and being able to tie the same pattern over and over again so that everyone is identical....


 Thanks Captain, very interesting. I am definitely not doing any production, maybe 2 or 3 flies per session and sometimes they're all different flies.


----------



## Doublehaul

texasag07 said:


> I use a piece of closed cell foam that is used in cushions and packing materials. I staple a piece of Velcro to the foam, and then stick the other on my roll top desk wall.
> 
> Cut the zip tie on the flash short about 3/4 -1” long and stick it in the foam.


Great idea, Thank you.


----------



## Doublehaul

Copahee Hound said:


> I’m not a good tyer, but I do have severe OCD... I put a zip tie on my flash materials as soon as I open the package. I prefer to tie it in the middle and shove it back into the packaging, but my buddy ties it on top and puts it in a Plano box. Either way works, just a matter of your preference. Hope that helps


LOL, me too. Plano box sounds like a really good way to everything accessible when you need it and out of the way when you don't.


----------



## Doublehaul

Shallow Expectations said:


> This is probably your best bet that I know of. I'm sure you can make your own or something similar for cheaper. I however have materials scattered all over a table with very little organization to speak of. https://www.jsflyfishing.com/oasis-sparkle-spinner


Much appreciated. Desk may be a little tight for that right now, may try to rig something similar.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Doublehaul said:


> There are obviously some really great tyers here so I'm going to ask-does anyone have a good way to manage their flash materials? I've got filaments and fibers all over the desk and it seems like there is no good way to neatly keep the stuff handy. Some of the stuff has just become a snarled mess, Thanks.


Keep the material in the bag, cut the corner off the bottom of the bag, use your bodkin to pull out however many strands you need. Keeps everything neat and untangled and you never have more material than you need on your bench.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Spun up a batch of these for the slurpers in the creeks.


----------



## RG Air

TieOneOnJax said:


> View attachment 83070
> Spun up a batch of these for the slurpers in the creeks.


those'll do.. these have been getting hurt when asked to do the same job


----------



## TieOneOnJax

RG Air said:


> those'll do.. these have been getting hurt when asked to do the same job
> View attachment 83280


Very nice. Many ways to skin this redfish.


----------



## RG Air

TieOneOnJax said:


> Very nice. Many ways to skin this redfish.


I've been tossing around idea of using all buoyant natural materials for this job... in my mind it looks exactly like the light brown grasshoppers we see in the creeks.... off the vice im sure it'll look just like a oval of deerhair if im lucky


----------



## Shallow Expectations

I took the time to make gold eyes so it must work


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Little crab


----------



## Mc_Fly

Need to work on cleaning up my wraps but like this color combo. Homemade eyes. Beads and mono with nail polish


----------



## Scott Kor

Shallow Expectations said:


> This is probably your best bet that I know of. I'm sure you can make your own or something similar for cheaper. I however have materials scattered all over a table with very little organization to speak of. https://www.jsflyfishing.com/oasis-sparkle-spinner


I have one of those and I love it. It is loaded with my most commonly used flash. The rest of my flash stays in a drawer in the original sleeve, already factory zip tied. I cut a small pie shaped opening on the top edge of the package and just pull out what I need with my bodkin. Similar to the video link below:


----------



## JakeM

Got some magic heads the other week and finally got around to trying one out


----------



## Mc_Fly

Rattlin’ Skrimpz

Time to go find a redfish


----------



## Mc_Fly

Bent a Long shank to make a stand up shrimp, size 2. Elk hair, bonefish tan, gold flash and some homemade eyes. 

T minus 4 hours till this gets stuck in a redfish face (hopefully)...


----------



## Skram

A few big ones for tarpon and one for the sharks.


----------



## LowTideFly

Keel weighted shrimps. Tied a bit of lead under the shank of the hook instead of lead or bead chain eyes because I’ve Never seen a shrimp with 2 sets of eyes.


----------



## JakeM

I like that. Have you tied any crabs that way?


----------



## LowTideFly

JakeM said:


> I like that. Have you tied any crabs that way?


Indeed


----------



## LowTideFly

Dark shrimp on a jig hook. Should do well in Flamingo


----------



## hlane09

Shrimp and tarpon toads


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

#6 glass minnows


----------



## bonehead




----------



## Mc_Fly

Circle hook gurgler. Seeing if this can increase the hook up ratio


----------



## JakeM

Recently bought “Striper moon” and found a purpose for this 15” yak hair I bought about 5 years ago


----------



## Denduke

Speaking of glass minnows. May be lil fat. Bottom 2, eyes are lead and made of flash. Top 2 made with flash and craft fur reg stick on eyes Krazyglued. The bottom therefore will ride hook up.
Not satisfied with a more transparent body tried couple with EP fiber....


----------



## Skram

Craft Fur baitfish on a gama B10s


----------



## LowTideFly

Cheetos Puffs


----------



## tx8er

Mc_Fly said:


> View attachment 85652
> Circle hook gurgler. Seeing if this can increase the hook up ratio


Nice. Let us know how that does.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Was playing around with some different colors trying to go with a pinfish look.Looks better in person as its hard to see the barring in the photo.


----------



## LowTideFly

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## Shallow Expectations

LowTideFly said:


> Cheetos Puffs


What are you using for the body? .5" tarantula brush?


----------



## LowTideFly

Shallow Expectations said:


> What are you using for the body? .5" tarantula brush?


Fox brush


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Keeping busy tying about a little of everything.


----------



## sidelock

Shallow Expectations said:


> Keeping busy tying about a little of everything.
> View attachment 87008
> View attachment 87010
> View attachment 87006
> View attachment 87012


What size foils and hooks did you use on the anchovy ?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Those are the small foils on a #2 Gamakatsu SL12s Short. I also do mediums on a 1/0 and larges and a regular SL12s 2/0. Just ordered 25 packs of small foils as a bunch of people have asked for those flies


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Whipped out a few flies for the beach and pass tomorrow, hoping the weather cooperates.


----------



## texasag07

Fish food


----------



## Scott Kor

Caleb.Esparza said:


> #6 glass minnows
> View attachment 84704


I like the hook gap on those


----------



## Scott Kor

Mc_Fly said:


> View attachment 85652
> Circle hook gurgler. Seeing if this can increase the hook up ratio


I wonder if that will work. Just don't set the hook, right? When the fish turns, a tight line should steer the hook into the jaw. Many fish are missed on top because the angler sees the fish coming and sets to soon. So, waiting will be the hardest part. Good luck. I would love to know how it goes. I'm not sure any hook will help with short strikes except for an added stinger. So there will be some missed fish regardless of the hook type.


----------



## lemaymiami

Where we are, backcountry Everglades... the first topwater strike is almost always a miss... I tell my anglers that if they simply keep the bug moving the second strike won't miss at all - but it takes some discipline...


----------



## eightwt

Craft fur bait pattern. Works well where there is current or drifting for trout on a sink tip or intermediate line.


----------



## BrownDog

A few I tied up the other night.


----------



## LowTideFly

Added a few crabs to the box


----------



## Mc_Fly

tx8er said:


> Nice. Let us know how that does.


Verdict is 1-5 with reg hook same pattern and 3-3 circle hook. Looks like I’ll be tying more circle hooks.


----------



## Mc_Fly

Scott Kor said:


> I wonder if that will work. Just don't set the hook, right? When the fish turns, a tight line should steer the hook into the jaw. Many fish are missed on top because the angler sees the fish coming and sets to soon. So, waiting will be the hardest part. Good luck. I would love to know how it goes. I'm not sure any hook will help with short strikes except for an added stinger. So there will be some missed fish regardless of the hook type.


So this really seemed to work. Bottom jaw on one and corner of mouth the other two. Surprisingly easier than j hooks


----------



## Scott Kor

Mc_Fly said:


> So this really seemed to work. Bottom jaw on one and corner of mouth the other two. Surprisingly easier than j hooks


Thanks for the follow up! 
Dammit, now I have more flies to tie.


----------



## lemaymiami

The only fish where a circle hook might help - is a ladyfish - the way they jump and shake their heads like tarpon... Other than that I figured out long ago that a circle hook for flies is a solution in search of a problem...


----------



## Scott Kor

lemaymiami said:


> The only fish where a circle hook might help - is a ladyfish - the way they jump and shake their heads like tarpon... Other than that I figured out long ago that a circle hook for flies is a solution in search of a problem...


Thanks Bob, this may save me some time!


----------



## Mc_Fly

lemaymiami said:


> The only fish where a circle hook might help - is a ladyfish - the way they jump and shake their heads like tarpon... Other than that I figured out long ago that a circle hook for flies is a solution in search of a problem...


Fair enough, I just started tying and thought it was a good idea. What downfalls did you find with circle hook flies?


----------



## Rick hambric

While waiting on the Sheetrock guys to fix some Michael damage in my ceilings.


----------



## LowTideFly

Jiggy Shrimp


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's the deal about circle hooks... they're a passive hook (came from long liners and other commercial users where the gear is fixed and the fish hooks himself as he swims away... against a tethered line...

Hand a fly with a circle hook to a guy who knows how to strip strike a fish (pretty much the recommended method that's universally approved....) and you'll miss with a circle hook... Hand a circle hook fly to someone that's an absolute beginner and has no idea how to hook a fish and they'll succeed since all that's needed is to keep the line tight while the fish does the rest... 

We use circles all day long live baiting tarpon (as big as they get) and I do my best not to let the angler touch the rod in the holder until it's bent double and the drag is screaming... We actually count on hooking eight of ten strikes that way - with no dropback whatsoever... But when we're tossing flies at those same big fish all I want is a double strength (at least) J - hook fly and an angler who knows how to strip strike. If they've never used that method - I'll teach them since they won't be successful without it....

Many years ago I did up some bugs on circle hooks and they were pretty much a failure.. even a slow boy like me will eventually quit doing something that doesn't work very well (at least that's my take on it...).

Hope this helps


----------



## Scallah3

Rainy day tie up


----------



## Shallow Expectations

I have heard of people using circle hooks when dredging flies offshore with heavy sinking lines. I am not sure if it makes much of a difference or not. Inshore J hooks all the way. You can hook fish with circle hooks but you'll pull alot more hooks of their mouths than with J hooks. 

Just got finished with the anchovy run here in Stuart,FL and now preparing for the mullet run.


----------



## Dave Nickles

Shallow Ex: Those mullet are really fantastic. As a major rookie in tying, what is the material that the heads are made from - epoxy or some sort of soft rubberish material? I was at Orvis picking up some stuff and they have Glass Minnows made with the soft, pliable stuff sort of bent over the hook, and with eyes attached they look real. I just cant find that material. 

Edit: With more online search time I found the Gummi Body material. Going to order some and see that I can do.


----------



## Doublehaul

Shallow Expectations said:


> I have heard of people using circle hooks when dredging flies offshore with heavy sinking lines. I am not sure if it makes much of a difference or not. Inshore J hooks all the way. You can hook fish with circle hooks but you'll pull alot more hooks of their mouths than with J hooks.
> 
> Just got finished with the anchovy run here in Stuart,FL and now preparing for the mullet run.
> View attachment 88586
> View attachment 88588


Shallow,
All beautiful tyes. Do you find that the candy type flies do well imitating a mullet or were those flies the anchovy imitations?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Dave Nickles said:


> Shallow Ex: Those mullet are really fantastic. As a major rookie in tying, what is the material that the heads are made from - epoxy or some sort of soft rubberish material? I was at Orvis picking up some stuff and they have Glass Minnows made with the soft, pliable stuff sort of bent over the hook, and with eyes attached they look real. I just cant find that material.
> 
> Edit: With more online search time I found the Gummi Body material. Going to order some and see that I can do.


The head of the mullet flies is EP minnow head brush that is trimmed. No epoxy except for some flow on the thread. The minnow flies have a foil body that I epoxy around. 



Doublehaul said:


> Shallow,
> All beautiful tyes. Do you find that the candy type flies do well imitating a mullet or were those flies the anchovy imitations?


The minnow flies I use as anchovy imitations. If I tie the candies in the large size I can make them look like a mullet.


----------



## Howard Cummings

I have been tying Ole Mr Wiggly. I read about'm in an article on smallmouth fishing in Wisconsin. The article featured Jack Allen, well known Everglades bass/popping bug guide. I fish in the eastern brackish waters of North Carolina which has a "hatch" of lovely blue dragon flies. So my Ole Mr Wigglies are blue. CAN NOT WAIT to try them once the summer doldrums have passed.


----------



## texasag07

Just to keep this thread up top where it belongs.


----------



## bonehead




----------



## T Bone

Restocking the box


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I’ve been slacking on photographing my ties lately but I’ve been working to stock my boxes before my busy season.


----------



## permitchaser

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I’ve been slacking on photographing my ties lately but I’ve been working to stock my boxes before my busy season.
> 
> View attachment 90124


just a guess, foam circles glued together
they look good


----------



## Andrew Jones




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Trying to figure this carp thing out...


----------



## permitchaser

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 90304
> Trying to figure this carp thing out...


Looks good let us know if it works


----------



## MatthewAbbott

permitchaser said:


> Looks good let us know if it works


Thanks. I can’t seem to figure them out so hopefully this does it. Lol


----------



## Davo406

Worked on this flood tide red in North FL


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Davo406 said:


> Worked on this flood tide red in North FL


What jig hook is that?


----------



## Davo406

MatthewAbbott said:


> What jig hook is that?


----------



## Davo406

Picked them up during the flood tide fest at Black Fly Outfitters. I really like the #2 so far


----------



## crboggs

I've been using those Umpqua jig hooks for a couple of years...big fan of them...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

crboggs said:


> I've been using those Umpqua jig hooks for a couple of years...big fan of them...


I’ve been wanting to try some patterns out on a good jig hook.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Attempt at a dragon fly nymph


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## texasag07

Here is one that works


----------



## MatthewAbbott

permitchaser said:


> Looks good let us know if it works


Well walked a canal today and caught a few bluegill and a tilapia. Only seen a couple carp mudding. This this fly lands a little heavier than I was hoping.


----------



## JakeM

View attachment 90418


----------



## permitchaser

JakeM said:


> View attachment 90472
> View attachment 90418


I like reticulated fly but that one looks like a 13 wt. may be needed to throw it or a spining rod


----------



## Skram

Size 1 Crab


----------



## Guest




----------



## bryson

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 90414
> View attachment 90416
> Here is one that works


Love it. That was basically my fly of choice this year on the little tarpon we found.

Only difference was cross-cut rabbit instead of the fox (or whatever the blue is on yours), and a sparsely-packed deer hair head instead of using beadchain eyes.

Pretty much the same colors too, only mine was all tan without the blue highlight. Simple and effective!


----------



## flyclimber

Scallah3 said:


> Rainy day tie up


I've seen this one...


----------



## flyclimber

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 90304
> Trying to figure this carp thing out...





permitchaser said:


> Looks good let us know if it works


I caught my first and only 2 grass carp on a white craft fur puff ball. Looks like a piece of bread.... Very natural occurrence in the wild


----------



## Guest




----------



## Denduke

Tried couple of baitfish and some squrmmy worms for the grass carp.


----------



## Denduke

Couple tarpon cockroaches with collars outa black squirrel tail.


----------



## Flyfish40

Love tying dark colors


----------



## Flyfish40

Ready to go fish


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Finally back in the swing of things after Dorian made me run out to Utah/Wyoming to chase trout and photograph wildlife for a few weeks. Soo many candies to tie.

Need a way to make the brush mullet.Had alot of request for the same fly but 8-9" long. Tried adding articulations but didn't like it. All my saddles seemed too small as well. Any advise would be good.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

lemaymiami said:


> Here's the deal about circle hooks... they're a passive hook (came from long liners and other commercial users where the gear is fixed and the fish hooks himself as he swims away... against a tethered line...
> 
> Hand a fly with a circle hook to a guy who knows how to strip strike a fish (pretty much the recommended method that's universally approved....) and you'll miss with a circle hook... Hand a circle hook fly to someone that's an absolute beginner and has no idea how to hook a fish and they'll succeed since all that's needed is to keep the line tight while the fish does the rest...
> 
> We use circles all day long live baiting tarpon (as big as they get) and I do my best not to let the angler touch the rod in the holder until it's bent double and the drag is screaming... We actually count on hooking eight of ten strikes that way - with no dropback whatsoever... But when we're tossing flies at those same big fish all I want is a double strength (at least) J - hook fly and an angler who knows how to strip strike. If they've never used that method - I'll teach them since they won't be successful without it....
> 
> Many years ago I did up some bugs on circle hooks and they were pretty much a failure.. even a slow boy like me will eventually quit doing something that doesn't work very well (at least that's my take on it...).
> 
> Hope this helps


Exactly! The last thing I need when a fish strikes is to have to remember not to strip strike. Also, I think a fish will keep a natural bait in its mouth longer allowing the circle hook to set than an artificial bait.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Trying my hand at some different crab patterns. Need some chenille legs for the flex crab. The other I don't think i would change a thing.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

CBR gurgler


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Denduke

Really like your baitfish as well as the others, ShallowExpectations. Your crab is lifelike for sure. Never figured out how “realist” manage so lifelike legs, etc. Had to scrounge for some kinda foil. Wut you using, Sir?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Denduke said:


> View attachment 94864
> View attachment 94866
> Really like your baitfish as well as the others, ShallowExpectations. Your crab is lifelike for sure. Never figured out how “realist” manage so lifelike legs, etc. Had to scrounge for some kinda foil. Wut you using, Sir?


Denduke I used Deer Creek Silverside foils. There are some other similar products to it on the market but i find the Deer Creek ones to be the easiest to work with plus i like the life like look to them. One of these days i'll get around to doing a SBS on all of the patterns but gotta get the website finished first.


----------



## texasag07

Crab goodies


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Getting ready for a Project Healing Waters event.


----------



## AZ_squid

on a trip up in Wisconsin, we'll see if the musky like my offering.


----------



## commtrd

Shallow Expectations said:


> Trying my hand at some different crab patterns. Need some chenille legs for the flex crab. The other I don't think i would change a thing.
> View attachment 94548
> View attachment 94550


Wow! That 2nd crab is beautiful! Great craftsmanship!


----------



## jay.bush1434

View attachment 95646

Been working on a wounded finger mullet pattern. I’ve tied up a bunch of these after a couple iterations. Rides just at the surface, has some SF fiber for some flash, on SL12s no. 2 hook. Works really well with two handed retrieve and a little twitch.


----------



## dawgdoc1

bonehead said:


> View attachment 90094


Those look cool! what kind of feathers are those?


----------



## bonehead

Ostrich herl, gold flash, 1.5 tan foxy brush, medium orange FL. bead chain eyes, 1/0 Mustad C68.

Thanks!!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Size 2 SL12s


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Caleb we had similar ideas on what to tie. I'm still getting use to working with the flex tubing but liking the results so far. Can't wait to test them on some permit.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## birdyshooter

Gurglers #2 & #4


----------



## Copahee Hound

Trying a new weed guard. Guess I should have asked if anyone is using a loop instead of the usual mono stick, but it was raining and the fam is asleep


----------



## Snakesurf

Made these for shallow marsh waters. Casting at tails.


----------



## Doublehaul

Copahee Hound said:


> Trying a new weed guard. Guess I should have asked if anyone is using a loop instead of the usual mono stick, but it was raining and the fam is asleep
> View attachment 97168


Great looking fly, what are you using for the body? EP brush?

I have used the loop and like it. I think Capt Bob Lemay did a nice thread on weed guards, somewhere on this site.


----------



## Copahee Hound

Doublehaul said:


> Great looking fly, what are you using for the body? EP brush?
> 
> I have used the loop and like it. I think Capt Bob Lemay did a nice thread on weed guards, somewhere on this site.


Purple EP fibers, purple, deer hair, 2 silly legs, crab eyes, and black EP fibers. Its supposed to be a sparse crab but the pic is at the wrong angle to show it. 

Thanks! I'll look up the Capt's thread about weed guards, I lost 2 flies in the grass last week due to my lackluster weed guards.


----------



## Denduke

Tried a few slide on; body outa hard foam UV resin and SallyHansens. Tails all flash from HobbyLobby.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Popper action


----------



## Shadowcast

Tied some crabs for the winter last night...


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> Popper action
> View attachment 98172
> View attachment 98170


I've been a fan forever of top water flys.
Not always the right go to, but sure is cool when they work.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> I've been a fan forever of top water flys.
> Not always the right go to, but sure is cool when they work.


I’m trying to get into them more. I love the strikes when I have a top water on but don’t fish them that much. Hopefully that changes this fall and into spring.


----------



## mro

back in the day, talking Florida 
during the next month or so streamers worked better than poppers... unless those days the sun came out and warmed the bottom that was but a foot or two especially along side a drop off or a channel. 
Flat out love watching a fish come out of the water striking a popper.


----------



## olbardo

SF blue gill imitation and my first attempt at a double hook baby rainbow bunny streamer. Both are about 3.5"


----------



## MatthewAbbott

My new bug spinner






and a sz two pink shrimp


----------



## Denduke

Using the idea of a clicker float with something under it over grass beds that is popular in Ms/La rather than the loud popping cork. I came up with click thru poppers. Tie a small shrimp fly underneath like under regular poppers. Hope the video works. The file is too large try to find the YouTube of it.


----------



## Flyfish40




----------



## olbardo

FF40- do you make those mono eyes? if so, what's your technique? I can never seem to get them to look the same twice.


----------



## bonehead

Keeping it simple as always!


----------



## Doublehaul

bonehead said:


> Keeping it simple as always!
> 
> View attachment 98952


That is beautiful! Simple works.


----------



## Scott Kor

I had a buddy tell me that he had caught several reds among a group of pilings near his house on live pin fish. He sent me some pics of the bait which were darker than normal. I couldn't find a pattern that I liked so I came up with the one in the picture. On my first good cast, (not counting the previous bad casts) I hooked a nice speck (pictured). That was a cool surprise, but that one long tooth did some damage to the fly. I figured it had a few more casts in it, and threw it back in. I hooked up again, and promptly got wrapped around a piling and broke off. I threw several other flies and and only got a bump. Good news is that the pin fish fly works. Bad news is that it doesn't hold up well to teeth, which means most saltwater fish. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## eightwt

Scott Kor said:


> Bad news is that it doesn't hold up well to teeth,


I don't think anything does, just some a little better than others.


----------



## Denduke

Not that big but possiblity
Flex cord


----------



## Ferrulewax




----------



## Loogie

Some Redfish flies for my trip to Amelia


----------



## Scott Kor

Loogie said:


> Some Redfish flies for my trip to Amelia
> View attachment 99460


Are those Redfish Crack flies?


----------



## Loogie

Trying these with EP fiber tails, I normally tie them with Craft Fur tails. They are very effective on Redfish and Specks. Not sure what they are called because I just kind off made them up based on other patterns and experimentations, this is my most successful pattern on shallow Reds.


----------



## Doublehaul

Scott Kor said:


> Are those Redfish Crack flies?


looks like based on Borski Bonefish slider,


----------



## Scott Kor

Headed to Marco Island. Last time I was there I saw some giant snook under the dock lights hitting shrimp on the surface. It may be too late for them now, but if I see them again I will be ready.


----------



## Cronced

I'm always trying to go as minimal as possible, and 3 ingredients is about as minimal as it can get for an effective fly for me. Two white feathers, some crystal chenille and mono eyes and you got yourself a dock light fly that you can tie in a few minutes for pennies apiece. And they work.


----------



## bonehead

Simple crab fly.


----------



## texasag07

Feathered crabs


----------



## Sethsawyer

bonehead said:


> Simple crab fly.
> View attachment 101112
> View attachment 101114


Great fly, my "Merkins" never come out that pretty, and this is my favorite style of weedguard. I hang up less and miss fewer fish with double forward weedguards


----------



## Denduke

My feathered crabs. Coyote hair top 2 hackle bottom 2.


----------



## BrownDog

A lot of creativity in the color department


----------



## Copahee Hound

BrownDog said:


> A lot of creativity in the color department


Great minds...


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Fist full of trout candies


----------



## bonehead

Pop it like it’s hot


----------



## mro

From day one have always been a fan of top water flys.
But have yet to tie a "foam" popper.
Tied a few gurglers and used them w/good results but no poppers. All mine are made with left over wine corks or balsa > My most productive been using balsa wood.


----------



## lemaymiami

I do a bunch of small poppers - all with pre-shaped soft foam Perfect Popper heads on #1 hooks... Here's a pic or two to get you started if you want...








We fish them with 8wts mostly - but only at dawn or dusk or when there's no wind at all....








No head cement at all... just a bit of Krazy Glue to secure the head -then a tiny touch of the stuff on the thread after a whip finish ending...









They're called SpeedBugs - and this version is still my go to in the backcountry of the Everglades for snook, trout, tarpon, and anything else that might hit something that moves like a crippled minnow... These were always a best seller back when I was tying for shops.


----------



## ZAWHITE

Loogie said:


> Some Redfish flies for my trip to Amelia
> View attachment 99460


Just curious, what did you use for the body?


----------



## featherwhipper

Preview of some Permit and Redfish flies headed out the door to some customers.


----------



## Doublehaul

featherwhipper said:


> Preview of some Permit and Redfish flies headed out the door to some customers.
> View attachment 101490
> View attachment 101494
> View attachment 101492


EP fiber body on that merkin? marabou tail? Beautiful tye


----------



## BrownDog

First shot at tying a slider in a long time, I have not worked with deer hair in awhile and had to stumble through spinning it.

I tie most nights and end up with a surplus of flies. If there is anyone in the Charleston area getting into fly fishing that could use some to put into oysters or marsh grass while they learn let me know.


----------



## Doublehaul

BrownDog said:


> First shot at tying a slider in a long time, I have not worked with deer hair in awhile and had to stumble through spinning it.
> 
> I tie most nights and end up with a surplus of flies. If there is anyone in the Charleston area getting into fly fishing that could use some to put into oysters or marsh grass while they learn let me know.
> 
> View attachment 101496


Love the Borski slider! great fly. Your tye looks great. The deer hair is a PITA but looks great. I have experimented with other materials for the head and they seem to work OK, but I still like the deer hair.


----------



## featherwhipper

Doublehaul said:


> EP fiber body on that merkin? marabou tail? Beautiful tye


Doublehaul, 
Yes. Exactly! Not too complicated. Thank you!


----------



## G_straus822

Just for fun


----------



## Loogie

ZAWHITE said:


> Just curious, what did you use for the body?


The body is medium polar chenille, root beer color, just behind the polar chenille is grizzly saddle hackle. Very effective suspending fly, works good in mouths of creeks at low tide where the oyster beds are going dry and the reds are hunting fish coming out of the spartina flats.


----------



## Loogie

Kinda rainy in Amelia Island today so I tied a half dozen "Cringle Deceivers" for a Christmas fly swap.


----------



## Jred

Hoping to get my first sheepshead this winter


----------



## Loogie

Redfish crab


----------



## tunataker

Sparsely tied. White kip tail and a few strands of olive yak hair tied on top with some silver body braid on a size 2 hook.


----------



## Skram

Glow Eyed EP Baitfish 2/0 SC15


----------



## Flyfish40




----------



## Shallow Expectations

72 flexos ready for some claw and leg coloring.


----------



## efi2712micro

Jred said:


> Hoping to get my first sheepshead this winter
> View attachment 101976


@Jred This look like a winner for sheepies. What do you use for the body?


----------



## Jred

efi2712micro said:


> @Jred This look like a winner for sheepies. What do you use for the body?


1.5” olive foxy brush


----------



## Flyfishin4redfish




----------



## birdyshooter

A little army of Borski Sliders!!


----------



## KurtActual

Shallow Expectations said:


> 72 flexos ready for some claw and leg coloring.
> View attachment 103238


Incredible. I would LOVE to try to tie one of these. Have you a video we could watch? Or at least materials list?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

KurtActual said:


> Incredible. I would LOVE to try to tie one of these. Have you a video we could watch? Or at least materials list?


I was going to do a video once my site goes up. They aren't hard once you know how to make them. Materials are flex tubing, and ultra chenille. Use any weight that will flip the hook over. For eyes I use mono eyes but you could make your own or go eyeless if you wanted. I will most likely sell a material pack for the DIY guys at some point.


----------



## efi2712micro

Shallow Expectations said:


> I was going to do a video once my site goes up. They aren't hard once you know how to make them. Materials are flex tubing, and ultra chenille. Use any weight that will flip the hook over. For eyes I use mono eyes but you could make your own or go eyeless if you wanted. I will most likely sell a material pack for the DIY guys at some point.


I am in when you’re ready!


----------



## texasag07

Tide pod crabs


----------



## BrownDog

Simple fly that has been working, can be tied in any color/size/weight.


----------



## KurtActual

^Looks like a simple redfish crack. Love it.


----------



## bryson

BrownDog said:


> Simple fly that has been working, can be tied in any color/size/weight.
> 
> View attachment 103694
> 
> View attachment 103696
> 
> View attachment 103702
> 
> 
> View attachment 103698
> 
> View attachment 103700
> 
> 
> View attachment 103704


I like the Carp Dub -- makes for a cool, messy, crabby fly. Those look good!


----------



## efi2712micro

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 103680
> View attachment 103682
> View attachment 103684
> View attachment 103686
> View attachment 103688
> Tide pod crabs


Really like the pictures! Lot of thinking went into it


----------



## birdyshooter

Something crabby.


----------



## karstopo

https://postimg.cc/gallery/27jjd8s9m/

A variety for inshore saltwater.


----------



## Denduke

Oops FlyJigs... Sometimes my pards won’t let me fly fish. Distance traveled, etc. It’s all about filing the cooler. La. has liberal speck size and number. Tied a fiber shrimp behind the jig/Matrix shad tails, the bread/butter around bridge piling on falling tide LakePonchatrain. Caught some but kept hanging up and breaking off. So applied RedFishCrack to jig heads. Can’t wait to try’em.


----------



## bonehead

Another simple popper.


----------



## lemaymiami

I'm almost ready to start tying flies again... One more dozen jigs to complete a current order (a dozen skimmer jigs) then I'll start working up what's going to be needed up inside the backcountry of the 'glades between now and April...

The last six months I've been slowly re-fitting my skiff and that's now just about done (with only some trailer maintenance stuff remaining)... When you go full time as a guide and make/repair/ or modify all of your own gear the days just fly by....


----------



## LLMflyfisher




----------



## karstopo




----------



## Denduke

A few easy shrimp. Dubbed the gray and rootbeer Estaz the other. The lil eyes painted black from wedding stuff HobbyLobby.


----------



## SouthCoaster

Hey y’all, I’m new to the forums, but have already seen some great patterns. Here is my latest obsession:


----------



## Scott Kor

SouthCoaster said:


> Hey y’all, I’m new to the forums, but have already seen some great patterns. Here is my latest obsession:


Wow! Very, very nice hair work. I caught one of my personal best bass (8.5lbs) on a Dahlberg diver. I was proud of that fly. It wasn't nearly as tight as yours. Great tying!


----------



## karstopo

Yes, those are perfect. Works of art.


----------



## SouthCoaster

Scott Kor said:


> Wow! Very, very nice hair work. I caught one of my personal best bass (8.5lbs) on a Dahlberg diver. I was proud of that fly. It wasn't nearly as tight as yours. Great tying!


Appreciate it! I could only imagine how thrilling it would be to tangle with a bass of that size.


----------



## texasag07

Couple as of late


----------



## FlyBy

Scott Kor said:


> Wow! Very, very nice hair work. I caught one of my personal best bass (8.5lbs) on a Dahlberg diver. I was proud of that fly. It wasn't nearly as tight as yours. Great tying!


I loves me a white Dahlberg Diver for snook. Those are beautiful.


----------



## Scott Kor

SouthCoaster said:


> Appreciate it! I could only imagine how thrilling it would be to tangle with a bass of that size.


OK, the best part was that when I caught it, I was doing a fly casting class for the men's retreat at my church. When I was done, one of the guys said "Ok Scott, let's see you throw out there in the lake and catch a fish". That was a sweet set up. Ha ha.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Haven't posted on this thread in forever. Getting ready for a trip. Hope the GTs like em.

Brush flies on 5/0 SC15s


----------



## Scott Kor

LowHydrogen said:


> Haven't posted on this thread in forever. Getting ready for a trip. Hope the GTs like em.
> 
> Brush flies on 5/0 SC15s
> View attachment 106598


Beautiful! Is that craft fur on the head? I'm jealous of the GT trip. Good luck! I hope to see pics with one of these flies hanging out of a massive GT mouth.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Scott Kor said:


> Beautiful! Is that craft fur on the head? I'm jealous of the GT trip. Good luck! I hope to see pics with one of these flies hanging out of a massive GT mouth.


I hope you get to see that too! 

Head is Arctic Fox tail. The head is tied in normal but the clump just before it a reverse tie to help build profile without adding a lot of bulk.


----------



## eightwt

LowHydrogen said:


> Hope the GTs like em.


Sounds like a club meeting presentation to me  Color me green. Good luck


----------



## Denduke

UV some Xmas styrofoam balls for some sparkle stuff for the season. 2/0


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## LowHydrogen

Shallow Expectations said:


> View attachment 107268
> View attachment 107270
> View attachment 107272


Are those MFC bodies on the upper left of first pic?
I have seen them advertised but never (that I can remember) seen a completed fly with them. They look great.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Yes those are the MFC crab bodies with the MFC crab backs then colored with sharpies.


----------



## karstopo

Something for wintertime gator specks. Icelandic sheep wool. Kinda long, but they look so good swimming. A few LMB and channel cats on the test range have eaten a few.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

1st articulated fly attempt


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tried a gamechanger fly. I don't think it came out too bad but definitely need to water test it and improve it. Tied using artic fox. It should have crazy movement. We'll see if the snook like it. A couple other ties too.


----------



## redchaser

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156375640176268


----------



## jsnipes

Good work on the flexos.

One tip, thread the legs on the other side of the body. If they are on the underside like that it can cause the fly to spin when it drops which is no bueno. It’s odd bc it doesn’t look quite as clean but it fishes better.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

I haven't had any issues with spin while dropping. I test theses in my aquarium. I only see issues when people under weight them or try stripping them too fast. The MFC crabs will spin too if tied with bead chain instead of lead.


----------



## redchaser

Shallow Expectations said:


> I haven't had any issues with spin while dropping. I test theses in my aquarium. I only see issues when people under weight them or try stripping them too fast. The MFC crabs will spin too if tied with bead chain instead of lead.


If you tie your lead eyes in a little more toward the hook eye from center, the crab will fall leaning toward one side, which is actually how real crabs often dive. I haven't experienced any spin or flip problems like this. I could see where it would happen if the weight was centered on the shank though.


----------



## redchaser

KurtActual said:


> Incredible. I would LOVE to try to tie one of these. Have you a video we could watch? Or at least materials list?






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156376106801268


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Redchaser this is what I do. I tie the lead weight forward then add beadchain on the backside. I want it to fall forward. Only thing on the center of the shank is Mcfly foam for the egg sack.


----------



## jsnipes

Ehhh maybe. I know the AFC guides won’t fish them (ask me how I know) w the legs tied on the under side and they fish those crabs couple hundred days a year. 

for redfish, it probably doesn’t matter.


----------



## BrownDog

Took a break from working on the boat. Not sure why but I always feel off mixing synthetic and natural materials in flies.


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hopefully at least one of these find it’s way into a fat trouts mouth this winter/spring.


----------



## Ken T

Some gifts for our Christmas Dinner guests.























Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## bonehead




----------



## Josh Hartley

BrownDog said:


> A lot of creativity in the color department
> 
> View attachment 101188


Does the purple work better in stained or clear water? Sweet flies


----------



## BrownDog

Josh Hartley said:


> Does the purple work better in stained or clear water? Sweet flies


I am going to contradict myself here:

I typically fish dark/natural colors in more stained water.
That being said purple and black, especially to me, is one of the best combinations I have for colder water/winter fishing. When the water is often clearer.


----------



## Backwater

Denduke said:


> UV some Xmas styrofoam balls for some sparkle stuff for the season. 2/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 106972


Don't!


----------



## Dave Nickles

Why?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Loogie

Here are some crab EP flies for some flood tides.


----------



## permitchaser

redchaser said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156375640176268


thats a cool video but I dont do deer hair


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> I dont do deer hair


Feel sorry for you 
Missing out on a valuable tying material...

Somewhere in one of my material tying binds is a deer patch, rusty orange/red, dark brown all the way to tan. It has been totally used and is only a clipped skin now. I've saved it to remind me to be on the look out for it's replacement. Almost 40 years later I've not found it's match. Close to half of the "big fish" I caught in the seventy's was from this patch. I tied a real simple pattern I named it the wedge, on 2,3 and 4/0 3407 Mustads. I jumped my first tarpon on a seducer, I landed my first Tarpon on a wedge.


----------



## redchaser

permitchaser said:


> thats a cool video but I dont do deer hair


I generally avoid Deer hair because it's a PITA, messy and I suck at it, but it's such a minimal amount on Vlahos Fighting Crab that it hardly counts...


----------



## Scott Kor

Josh Hartley said:


> Does the purple work better in stained or clear water? Sweet flies


Everything I read as well as my own experience says that in stained water you want to be on either end of the color spectrum. Meaning, either very dark (black, dark purple) so that the fish can still see a silhouette of the fly, or very bright (Chartreuse, Fluorescent Pink) so that the color stands out in the stain.

You also sort of have to know what is meant by "stained". To some this means muddy and to some this means dark / tannic like tea, and to some this means either. I sometimes choose between the two ends of the color spectrum differently based on whether we are talking muddy or tannic stain. Also, even in stained water fish can be spooky or they can be ready to eat. If I feel that they are spooky, I stick with the dark silhouette patterns. If they are ready to eat, I go to what I think that they can see best between dark and bright.

Purple is a favorite confidence color for me because I read long ago that most fish can see it the best in the color spectrum. For that reason, just as Brown Dog stated, I often use it in clear water as well.


----------



## redchaser

Scott Kor said:


> Everything I read as well as my own experience says that in stained water you want to be on either end of the color spectrum. Meaning, either very dark (black, dark purple) so that the fish can still see a silhouette of the fly, or very bright (Chartreuse, Fluorescent Pink) so that the color stands out in the stain.
> 
> You also sort of have to know what is meant by "stained". To some this means muddy and to some this means dark / tannic like tea, and to some this means either. I sometimes choose between the two ends of the color spectrum differently based on whether we are talking muddy or tannic stain. Also, even in stained water fish can be spooky or they can be ready to eat. If I feel that they are spooky, I stick with the dark silhouette patterns. If they are ready to eat, I go to what I think that they can see best between dark and bright.
> 
> Purple is a favorite confidence color for me because I read long ago that most fish can see it the best in the color spectrum. For that reason, just as Brown Dog stated, I often use it in clear water as well.


I for sure like dark colors in stained water. What really sold me on it was A trip I about a dozen years ago. It was early March, a front had moved through with strong winds and rain and the water was like chocolate milk. I was a guy around a marsh pond about a foot deep, he was blind casting becasue we couldn't see anything. He hooked up with a nice red so I staked out the boat. We sat in that one spot blind casting flies and put over 40 red fish in the boat. In the course of all that I did some experimenting, changing colors and flies and it was pretty obvious that a black and red weighted seaducer was out fishing everything else. I also find that black doesn't spook fish in clear water so it's a great color to have tied on. I really like purple too, for my winter time bull red fishing, I always start with Purple dna Chartreuse.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## birdyshooter

Been a long time since I've tied any of these. Now I just need to remember "less is more".


----------



## birdyshooter

Thank god for youtube!! I started making dubbing brushes. Saves a ton of time!! Tying ep flies in the original design had always been a pain in the a$$.... and the trimming.... and trimming.... and more trimming. Never looking back now!!


----------



## TR.




----------



## birdyshooter

Going through all my ep colors now.
Purple anyone??


----------



## BrownDog

birdyshooter said:


> Thank god for youtube!! I started making dubbing brushes. Saves a ton of time!!


Instead of spinning a brush ahead of time I have just been spinning them up into dubbing loops as I tie the fly using thread instead of wire. You can only put together what you need and blend any materials on a per fly basis.


----------



## lemaymiami

Electric blue... is my purple - all day long....


----------



## birdyshooter

BrownDog said:


> Instead of spinning a brush ahead of time I have just been spinning them up into dubbing loops as I tie the fly using thread instead of wire. You can only put together what you need and blend any materials on a per fly basis.


That's pretty much what got me started making the dubbing brushes. Making loops became time consuming. Brushes are really easy and quick, plus I had everything on hand to get me started. I like to tie in multiples of 3 of everything and brushes make quick work of it.


----------



## karstopo

Gartside Soft Hackle Streamers on size one Mustad Stingers. Definitely a pattern that looks better wet and swimming.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Filling some bonefish boxes for the bahamas. #4 white special should help get the job done.


----------



## G_straus822




----------



## Seba

Shallow Expectations said:


> Filling some bonefish boxes for the bahamas. #4 white special should help get the job done.
> View attachment 110390


Wich eye size is it? Thanks


----------



## Shallow Expectations

I think the one pictured is a Xsmall or a small. I am doing both of those sizes and large beadchain for a client at his request. Also doing the same eyes in #2 for him.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Snakesurf

birdyshooter said:


> Going through all my ep colors now.
> Purple anyone??
> View attachment 110008


Try SF fibers . I was big fan of EP but the SF seems like a better fiber for everything I am trying to do.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Mackerel season is here.


----------



## birdyshooter

Snakesurf said:


> Try SF fibers . I was big fan of EP but the SF seems like a better fiber for everything I am trying to do.


I'll have a look at them. I've been convinced congo hair might be my new ep alternative.


----------



## texasag07

Here is a couple


----------



## Seymour fish

Shallow Expectations said:


> Filling some bonefish boxes for the bahamas. #4 white special should help get the job done.
> View attachment 110390


Shallow, Same pattern in lime green with orange butt can be extremely useful on the table top in Deep Creek, S Andros


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Seymour fish said:


> Shallow, Same pattern in lime green with orange butt can be extremely useful on the table top in Deep Creek, S Andros


This can be done as I do make this pattern in chartreuse and orange. I also do gold and pink.


----------



## Scott Kor

birdyshooter said:


> Going through all my ep colors now.
> Purple anyone??
> View attachment 110008


Nice flies Birdy. I have started using some nice 3D tab eyes instead of gluing. Sometimes I don't want the eyes to compress the sides of the fly. And they stay on much better.


----------



## birdyshooter

Scott Kor said:


> Nice flies Birdy. I have started using some nice 3D tab eyes instead of gluing. Sometimes I don't want the eyes to compress the sides of the fly. And they stay on much better.
> View attachment 111342


Scott, I like that idea. Where did you pick those up from?


----------



## Scott Kor

birdyshooter said:


> Scott, I like that idea. Where did you pick those up from?


I found some for a great price on Ebay, but I believe that they are widely available.


----------



## mro

Finally getting around to making some wood poppers/sliders
Have enough cork and foam in the box and a half dozen of these will fill it out.
These start out from a 3/4" round dowel.


----------



## Backwater

Dave Nickles said:


> Why?


It's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Backwater

mro said:


> View attachment 111600
> 
> 
> View attachment 111602
> 
> 
> Finally getting around to making some wood poppers/sliders
> Have enough cork and foam in the box and a half dozen of these will fill it out.
> These start out from a 3/4" round dowel.


The old ones were made out of cork for a reason. Some in Balsa, yes. Foam or styrofoam is really the way to go for flies these days. Wood is just too heavy, unless you are using them on bait casters. I've made wooden plugs for spinning outfits and they were fun to make and work well for that. But not for fly fishing.


----------



## Backwater

lemaymiami said:


> Electric blue... is my purple - all day long....


What's the reel Bob?


----------



## Scott Kor

Backwater said:


> The old ones were made out of cork for a reason. Foam or styrofoam is really the way to go for flies these days. Wood is just too heavy, unless you are using them on bait casters. I've made wooden plugs for spinning outfits and they were fun to make and work well for that. But not for fly fishing.


Backwater, I get your point. I have a big plank of Balsa that I have been working with for a lifetime. With the availability of foam, I no longer use it for anything other then sliders because the heads are not as big and therefore weigh less than a full popper body. I will say that I love the Balsa for this purpose. My sliders hold up much better than foam and they seem to swim just right instead of wanting to skip on the surface like some foam heads do. I also like that they more slowly rise back up to the surface than foam. On the other hand, I still have to form the heads. That takes time when you can easily find preformed foam heads that work. So I admit that I use those too.


----------



## Dave Nickles

Backwater said:


> It's just wrong on so many levels.


Thanks for the kind, illuminating answer. As a newb to fly tying that really helped me out.


----------



## lemaymiami

For backwater -the reel is a #2 Fin Nor Classic -the last of the Miami reels back when every part was machined out from solid metal by a skilled operator - long before computerized lathing and machining came along... This particular one has a rim control spool - not very many did, and they only were introduced a year or two before the original Fin Nor sold off... I was a dealer for Fin Nor back then in a very small way (I needed reels for the rods I was making to order...). I take it out occasionally and will sell it off someday..

For Dave Nickles, unfortunately that nice turned down wooden popper head simply won't work since no fly rod will be able to handle its weight... I knew a man, many years ago that was the premier lure maker down here in south Florida - life time member of the Tropical Anglers Club, Bob White (long passed away... ). He used to turn down "chugger" plugs for his customers out of cedar, then through wired them and weighted each one with a precise drop of molten lead before painting them up... Those chuggers were used with either spin or plug casting gear and were deadly effective on everything that swims - both offshore and inshore when fish were attacking baitfish at the surface.... I may have one or two still around somewhere that have to be at least 30 years old - and still brand new.

Bob White was my mentor when I was learning to make bucktail jigs - all those years ago. Wish I'd taken the time to tell him just how much he taught me...


----------



## Dave Nickles

Thanks Capt. Lemay, but Backwater's comment "dont" was a reply to Denduke's Dec 2019 post about using styrofoam balls with sparkle. I was asking why it was wrong and received his non-answer POS reply.


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> What's the reel Bob?[/QUOTE
> 
> Fin-Nor. You should know that guru


----------



## birdyshooter

Back to flies guys!!!!


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> Backwater said: ↑
> What's the reel Bob?[/QUOTE
> 
> Fin-Nor. You should know that guru


 I wasn't familiar with that version of Fin Nor, so.... You must be the Fin Nor Guru.  I only know of the newer ones (early 90's version) and the old Wedding cakes.


----------



## Backwater

Dave Nickles said:


> Thanks for the kind, illuminating answer. As a newb to fly tying that really helped me out.


Sorry, my reply must of rubbed you the wrong way. I was just trying to give Denduke some constructive criticism with a little humor to it, as well as anyone viewing this thread. That's one of those things (something like sparkle balls on a fly) where you don't want to show up to a hot fishing spot with an experienced fly fishing buddy and then pull out of box of them to tie one on. You may get that look.


----------



## Denduke

Dave Nickles. I really like young tiers and always wanta help. Here’s some places I’ve posted these things. You should get the info you want. You can explore “denduke” for other outa the box stuff. Fly tying to me is a science not an art. We won’t worry about any knothead comedians along the way
Styrofoam ball bugs

http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/90-mississippi-fly-fishing/232731-easter-egg-poppers.html


http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/90-mississippi-fly-fishing/231839-roundies.html


http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=88183


http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=87762

BTW I don’t do swaps cuz I wanta catch my fish on my flies. SecretSanta deal awhile back I gifted a box each trout, bream, bass, inshore salty, blue water salty to the guys. My inshore box went to a guy in Australia. Hoping to hear if he gets a barimundy on one of my bugs.


----------



## Denduke

Here’s another one prolly good for a laugh.
http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/90-mississippi-fly-fishing/231577-click-poppers.html


Chaser rigs


----------



## Flyfish40

Winter time sand fleas


----------



## Denduke

My sand fleas.


----------



## duppyzafari

Gurgs


----------



## Scott Kor

Denduke said:


> Here’s another one prolly good for a laugh.
> http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/90-mississippi-fly-fishing/231577-click-poppers.html
> 
> I like the chaser rig concept. Have you fished it with any better success than a regular two streamer rig?
> 
> 
> Chaser rigs


----------



## mro

Some were above someone posted about "dolphin" flys.
Back in the day my dad and I were in the Sea of Cortez and he made a hasty adjustment to his cast as we were literally surrounded by a school Dorado, (going for the big ones ).
I gave him a little good nature "poop" as he snapped off his fly which landed about 30 " from our panga. As the fly slowly sank a 40+# drifted over and inhaled the fly. He looked over to me and said, "see... my flys are gust as good as bait"


----------



## mro

BTW, the middle one


----------



## Dave Nickles

Thanks for the pics and advice. Those are some beautiful ties, especially the blue/purple ones. One of my buddies always says "if your going for Snook or Reds use any color . . . as long as it's blue".


----------



## Denduke

Scott ain’t fished it yet. Did get few doubles on a fly behind a jig on specks. I had a red one time eat the shrimp fly and popper on same lunge one time
Got the idea from this bass site






















https://majorleaguefishing.com/angl...t-chaser-rig-will-put-more-fish-in-your-boat/


----------



## Scott Kor

Denduke said:


> Scott ain’t fished it yet. Did get few doubles on a fly behind a jig on specks. I had a red one time eat the shrimp fly and popper on same lunge one time
> Got the idea from this bass site
> View attachment 112224
> View attachment 112228
> View attachment 112230
> 
> https://majorleaguefishing.com/angl...t-chaser-rig-will-put-more-fish-in-your-boat/


Ha! Nice one man double.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Kinda like this game changer thing. The bass in my neighborhood like it too. Once spring comes around we'll see what the tarpon and snook think about it.








Basic white girl shrimp/crab








UV tungsten resin to get down quicker for and juvi poons this spring.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Shallow Expectations said:


> UV tungsten resin to get down quicker


----------



## Shallow Expectations

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 112720


Yes DeerCreek makes a UV resin they mix tungsten power into. Pretty cool stuff and helps to not add extra bulk to the fly by putting lead wire wraps in the body. They also make colored, glow in the dark, chemeleon (colour shifting nano pigment technology), and a non flake glitter resins.

I was going to try it on blind tied bonefish bitters. Add a layer of the tungsten resin then cover it with a colored UV resin.


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## Shallow Expectations

If it ain't chartreuse it ain't no use.








If it ain't white it ain't right.


----------



## mro

Shallow Expectations said:


> If it ain't chartreuse it ain't no use.





Shallow Expectations said:


> If it ain't white it ain't right.


Sounds like a lota crab to me!


----------



## Backwater

Offshore crack!


----------



## tunataker

Backwater said:


> Offshore crack!
> 
> View attachment 113558


I tied a couple of these Ballyhoo types but have not found big fish out there yet. I tied mine on large Tiemco 600SP hooks. 
These big flies should be very effective on any large pelagic species. Big Jacks off the beach should also go crazy for them.


----------



## Backwater

Denduke said:


> Dave Nickles.... We won’t worry about any knothead comedians along the way
> Styrofoam ball bugs












Denduke, with respect, there are lots of things people come up with, including myself , that can catch a fish. I was just being a little humorous trying to point that out, without saying something directly about it. I mean, heck, you can shred a white t-shirt, tie on a shred of that t-shirt onto a hook, cast it out there and as the "Law of Average" has it, if you cast it out there enough times, something will eat it. Is that my idea of a fly. Humm....not so much (unless I was desperate for food and had nothing else to use ). Lord knows I've tied up my fair share of experiments and alien food, which end up in the circular file before I'll use it or show it to someone. And even then, it needs to hit all the bases, like... will it cast properly or will it cause issues with the fly line, like dragging cause it's too heavy or helicoptering cause it's wind resistant (your turtles for example)? Will the action of the fly be effected? Lots of other questions there.

For me and what I've seen most experienced fly tiers and fly fishermen also do, I like to keep my fly fishing, exactly that..."fly fishing." Sure, I use all the latest synthetic stuff plus traditional hair and feather materials, with all the other items to cuase a fly to do certain things and look a certain way. There comes a point tho to where you can get obscured and gimmicky with it to the point where the gray area becomes distorted and you have to ask yourself, is this really a fly (in the sense of the word) or fly fishing? I mean, you can carve a wooden plug, paint it up, add a bass spinner to it with some hooks and troll it behind the boat with a floating fly line on a fly rod and pretend it's fly fishing.

Hey, I guess you can go to whatever extreme you want to go. But No, it's you doing you and not exactly fly fishing (just being honest, according to the general concensus in the fly fishing industry), maybe fishing, sure, but not necessarily fly fishing, traditionally speaking that is. That being said, I'm no fly fishing or tying snobbish traditionalist. But for me, there comes a point where I drawl the line and don't cross it. I'm not saying you need to be like me or others. Sure, some of your stuff has merit, but then again, some of your stuff went a little too overboard for others. It seems you are also trying to make a case to drawl in others, even newbs to come join you into thinking this is what fly fishing is all about, because....well... It might be for you, but not so much for most. Again, I understand that you want to do you and that's ok. But it does look like there was not a lot of thought through before you posted it. That's what I was trying to say.










Hey, I remembered 40yrs ago when this plug came out and it got lots of laughs and nods and you could even catch a fish with it. But I had no desire to tie one on to the business end of my bait caster rod nor did I want anyone else to see one in my box, unless I was using it as a laugh. So no way I'd use it, nor did anyone else I knew who were serious fishermen.

To answer Dave Nickles, the round floatation ball will cause the fly to have an un-natural action, hence after a century of lure and fly making out there in the fishing world, you don't see anyone marketing or using it for that. Humm... there must be a reason why and I assure you, it's been tried before, otherwise, you would have seen it. That being said, many things have spawn from ideas like that. Who knows, Denduke could be one of those pioneers. Hey, Bob Clouser was one of those pioneers as well. But his fly was also extremely effective, yet still "fly" like.. But personally, I wouldn't put something out there (web or otherwise) unless it's been tried and tested to be very effective and useful to people, looks and acts within the scope of what a fly is, instead of wasting their time out on the water thinking it would be good, when in reality, its just posting fly fishing street art as a fly to use, that may or may not do anything out there but spook the fish and frustrate you in the end.

I'm sure I'll receive flack for this post. But I am only speaking for myself and my experience with the subject after 30yrs now worth of fly tying and fly fishing here in the Florida salt.


----------



## Denduke

First of all, hard for Backwater to see the big grin on my face when I said that on a forum. Meant no disrespect and sorry if I offended you. Great members here and I’m privileged to interact with them. This stuff to me is more of a science to me than art. Y’all tie your Decievers and Clousers and I’ll ease outa the picture. And if you get bored DaveN just google denduke. 
http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=89189


----------



## Dave Nickles

Guys, I had no intention of starting an off topic argument, I was just trying to get an answer about why the styro glittered balls might be a bad idea. Now I have it. Like I said as a newbie to fly tying (but not fishing) I have great respect for the members here that create some magnificent flys and share their menus and expertise - that certainly includes Backwater and Denduke. So let's let this go.
BTW Backwater, that Ballyhoo is one of the finest offshore pieces I've ever seen.


----------



## Backwater

Denduke, in no way am I trying to drive you off the forum. I'm just trying to share an honest perspective, that's all. Fly tying is more like creative observation and design with an artistic touch than actual science (and that's me coming from an engineering background). But I see you posting endless stuff that you may or may not even know if it's effective or not. You're just putting it out there with an underlying idea that it will work, or...maybe not. 

As your profile says, you are in Collins MS and I'm sure your access to saltwater is limited. So the simple math is, with the amount of fly experiments you post vs the amount of actual on-the-water/saltwater time to test each of those to see if a fly is tried and true to be good and effected, will be even more limited. Heck, Heck, I've posted a lot of crazy shizzit, but I can assure you they'll catch fish (just do a Search on this thread using my handle and you will see what I mean). I live only 5 minutes to the boat ramp, south shore of Tampa Bay and within 15 minutes of 8 really good areas with ramps, and I can't even test all the stuff I tie. So until those "out-of-the-ordinary" experiments are tried and banging fish, I'm not going to waste people's time and post something that may waste their time, if they make one up and use it, giving them the illusion that they will work, without saying I haven't tried it so I don't really know. Does that make sense?

I have a fly fishing buddy that is a crazy amazing fly tier. He could bang out 50 flies in an hour if he wanted to. So he has got endless boxes of flies he uses and constantly test. And believe me when I say he comes up with some weird stuff. But... his boat can be launched within 5 mins of stepping outside of his front door and is on the water at least 4-5 days a week (he's a machine). So when he shows me a fly to use, I don't question him or the fly, cause I know it's productive.

Another example was, I have another friend that we were texting and chatting about redfish flies and he text me a pic of a redfish fly he uses on the other side of the bay. So I tied it up and tried it in an area where I thought the reds were. Didn't catch the 1st red with it, but the snook wouldn't leave it alone. Caught about 12 snook that day on it. Maybe the reds were never there. ??  Hey, I've also been there tying up something that I thought for sure would spank the fish and all you could hear were crickets everytime I broke it out of the box to try. Nothing! Put something else on and started catching fish, put that experiment fly on that I had all this faith in, and they got lock jaw once again. Tried it in different conditions, still zero'ed out. So it ended up in the box back at the house where it waits for the box cutter. Did I post it up? No. Could I have? Sure maybe, but why!

And then I have another ole friend that owns a fly shop about 1.5hrs from me. He's inland and mostly just fishes freshwater. Yes he's good at it and has some flies that can catch a lot of bass and bluegills. His shop has piles of flies he sells to the general FF'ing public (and I've seen him tie 200 flies/day), but probably 1 out of 20 flies he sells are known effective flies and the other 95% are experiments, especially the saltwater ones, that he hasn't tried out or knows anyone that has been productive with them. His attitude is..._"It don't matter, they'll eat it!"_ I personally think that is a piss poor attitude to take and feed his customers with. So I tell people that goes to his shop to approach the fly bins with a "buyer-beware" view on what they are looking at. 

Anyway....

So my thoughts on this particular fly tying board is to post the things that are your versions of known flies that work, or ones that you have come with (or a buddies) that you know for sure work and better yet, work well. Otherwise, if it appears to be something within the genre of what a fly is, but you haven't tried it out personally, then state that in the post. I mean, people view this thread to get ideas on new flies to try, and to ultimately help them be productive. If it's something that may waste their time, then give them a caveat that you haven't tried it or don't know if it will work or not cause it's something you just came up with. That's not to say that this thread can't be a collaboration of fly tiers working on project flies. But to all reading this post, don't put your alien food or experiments up on this thread just because you personally think it's cool or they're cool, especially if it's way outside of the box of what a fly is. Otherwise, you'll have people that think it's something to use, when in fact, it's an experiment or just not a fly, in all sense of the word. So keep it to yourself or be honest with people until you know it's good.

This thread get's more than 20 times the views of non-member lurkers, as it does members. So please consider that and the whole big picture of the sport and don't lead them on.

Ted


----------



## Seymour fish

Backwater said:


> Denduke, in no way am I trying to drive you off the forum. I'm just trying to share an honest perspective, that's all. Fly tying is more like creative observation and design with an artistic touch than actual science (and that's me coming from an engineering background). But I see you posting endless stuff that you may or may not even know if it's effective or not. You're just putting it out there with an underlying idea that it will work, or...maybe not.
> 
> As your profile says, you are in Collins MS and I'm sure your access to saltwater is limited. So the simple math is, with the amount of fly experiments you post vs the amount of actual on-the-water/saltwater time to test each of those to see if a fly is tried and true to be good and effected, will be even more limited. Heck, Heck, I've posted a lot of crazy shizzit, but I can assure you they'll catch fish (just do a Search on this thread using my handle and you will see what I mean). I live only 5 minutes to the boat ramp, south shore of Tampa Bay and within 15 minutes of 8 really good areas with ramps, and I can't even test all the stuff I tie. So until those "out-of-the-ordinary" experiments are tried and banging fish, I'm not going to waste people's time and post something that may waste their time, if they make one up and use it, giving them the illusion that they will work, without saying I haven't tried it so I don't really know. Does that make sense?
> 
> I have a fly fishing buddy that is a crazy amazing fly tier. He could bang out 50 flies in an hour if he wanted to. So he has got endless boxes of flies he uses and constantly test. And believe me when I say he comes up with some weird stuff. But... his boat can be launched within 5 mins of stepping outside of his front door and is on the water at least 4-5 days a week (he's a machine). So when he shows me a fly to use, I don't question him or the fly, cause I know it's productive.
> 
> Another example was, I have another friend that we were texting and chatting about redfish flies and he text me a pic of a redfish fly he uses on the other side of the bay. So I tied it up and tried it in an area where I thought the reds were. Didn't catch the 1st red with it, but the snook wouldn't leave it alone. Caught about 12 snook that day on it. Maybe the reds were never there. ??  Hey, I've also been there tying up something that I thought for sure would spank the fish and all you could hear were crickets everytime I broke it out of the box to try. Nothing! Put something else on and started catching fish, put that experiment fly on that I had all this faith in, and they got lock jaw once again. Tried it in different conditions, still zero'ed out. So it ended up in the box back at the house where it waits for the box cutter. Did I post it up? No. Could I have? Sure maybe, but why!
> 
> And then I have another ole friend that owns a fly shop about 1.5hrs from me. He's inland and mostly just fishes freshwater. Yes he's good at it and has some flies that can catch a lot of bass and bluegills. His shop has piles of flies he sells to the general FF'ing public (and I've seen him tie 200 flies/day), but probably 1 out of 20 flies he sells are known effective flies and the other 95% are experiments, especially the saltwater ones, that he hasn't tried out or knows anyone that has been productive with them. His attitude is..._"It don't matter, they'll eat it!"_ I personally think that is a piss poor attitude to take and feed his customers with. So I tell people that goes to his shop to approach the fly bins with a "buyer-beware" view on what they are looking at.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> So my thoughts on this particular fly tying board is to post the things that are your versions of known flies that work, or ones that you have come with (or a buddies) that you know for sure work and better yet, work well. Otherwise, if it appears to be something within the genre of what a fly is, but you haven't tried it out personally, then state that in the post. I mean, people view this thread to get ideas on new flies to try, and to ultimately help them be productive. If it's something that may waste their time, then give them a caveat that you haven't tried it or don't know if it will work or not cause it's something you just came up with. That's not to say that this thread can't be a collaboration of fly tiers working on project flies. But to all reading this post, don't put your alien food or experiments up on this thread just because you personally think it's cool or they're cool, especially if it's way outside of the box of what a fly is. Otherwise, you'll have people that think it's something to use, when in fact, it's an experiment or just not a fly, in all sense of the word. So keep it to yourself or be honest with people until you know it's good.
> 
> This thread get's more than 20 times the views of non-member lurkers, as it does members. So please consider that and the whole big picture of the sport and don't lead them on.
> 
> Ted


Ted, You devote a lot of time to this forum. Your intentions seem good as you shape a vision of how it ought to be in regards to all things fly fishing. If you lean toward the rigid or dogmatic , as engineers are characterized to do by the lay public, it waters down your pearls of wisdom for some folks. It seems to me a flys function in the water is the meat of it. Sometimes that can be gleaned from a static photo and a materials list, but the intentions and thus the thought behind it would be more valuable. More so, a wet test Video in a tub, etc. Perhaps if you agree, you might proselytize for such. Seymour


----------



## Backwater

Seymour fish said:


> Ted, You devote a lot of time to this forum. Your intentions seem good as you shape a vision of how it ought to be in regards to all things fly fishing. If you lean toward the rigid or dogmatic , as engineers are characterized to do by the lay public, it waters down your pearls of wisdom for some folks.


But in fact, I am open minded and one who promotes creativity within this sport. However, there comes a point where something goes way beyond the scope of what something is and no one is saying anything about it (for whatever reason). I don't, however, live in a rainbow world, but am one of those people who will say something about it when it goes too far outside of the gray area, considering the greater good of the sport.



Seymour fish said:


> It seems to me a flys function in the water is the meat of it. Sometimes that can be gleaned from a static photo and a materials list, but the intentions and thus the thought behind it would be more valuable. More so, a wet test Video in a tub, etc. Perhaps if you agree, you might proselytize for such. Seymour


Look, if it's a fly that is good, looks good and is productive, then by all means, post it. But if someone is posting it out there to get people's opinion, not knowing if it's good or not (without saying so) then that is what I'm giving them, my opinion if I suspect it hasn't been tested to be productive. And bathtub testing doesn't prove that it will catch fish. Just say'n. I don't understand why there are no dislike buttons on this site. I also don't like seeing every kid on my son's baseball team get a trophy, weather they are any good or not, because what is it telling the kids and are we really worried that much about getting their little feelings hurt, because they didn't put in the effort, like the other kids did? I don't get it.

Ok then, cool, if the progress of the fly can be shown and stated "as an experiment," as sort of a think tank post in the thread (I think I saw you do one of those), like a boat build, then ok and that caveat was giving. But just because it may look like a potential Picasso to someone and consider it to be "the one," doesn't mean it will add any value to others.


----------



## 994

Put yer dicks away and post some flies. Here’s one I probably already posted a couple weeks ago, just to get this back on track..


----------



## Flyfish40

A little backcountry fly


----------



## Seymour fish

Backwater said:


> But in fact, I am open minded and one who promotes creativity within this sport. However, there comes a point where something goes way beyond the scope of what something is and no one is saying anything about it (for whatever reason). I don't, however, live in a rainbow world, but am one of those people who will say something about it when it goes too far outside of the gray area, considering the greater good of the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if it's a fly that is good, looks good and is productive, then by all means, post it. But if someone is posting it out there to get people's opinion, not knowing if it's good or not (without saying so) then that is what I'm giving them, my opinion if I suspect it hasn't been tested to be productive. And bathtub testing doesn't prove that it will catch fish. Just say'n. I don't understand why there are no dislike buttons on this site. I also don't like seeing every kid on my son's baseball team get a trophy, weather they are any good or not, because what is it telling the kids and are we really worried that much about getting their little feelings hurt, because they didn't put in the effort, like the other kids did? I don't get it.
> 
> Ok then, cool, if the progress of the fly can be shown and stated "as an experiment," as sort of a think tank post in the thread (I think I saw you do one of those), like a boat build, then ok and that caveat was giving. But just because it may look like a potential Picasso to someone and consider it to be "the one," doesn't mean it will add any value to others.


fish, as the final arbiters, give no participation trophies. There are No“bad calls “ , just fact. Ate it or refused. If we “drill down” into the “granularity,” a couple buzzwords intentionally satirized, there is value in the description of the How the fish did or didn’t, to judge which direction the tying effort takes you with respect to some usual standby. Though tub testing provides no Guarantee, one can glean sink rate, tracking, % landing hook point up in a crustation, range of speeds it will swim, life at rest, balance, best strip to accomplish goal, buoyancy (fresh water). Many prototypes fail. Some will not only land right, but show life at rest, and swim beautifully. These I gladly take bets on for bones and reds before they see salt. I don’t post these in snapshot threads. An advanced fly tying column might be welcome. Seymour


Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 114306
> A little backcountry fly


----------



## karstopo

The fish and their decision making process is eternally interesting. I’ve had a particular fly get zero or near zero refusals one day and then maybe just a few days later get nothing but refusal after refusal from the same species in the same setting using the exact fly that worked so well on the prior outing. 

Borski sliders for me seem to be one pattern that’s particularly prone this phenomenon. Lights out, gangbusters one day, crickets the next. What even does a borski slider suggest? A shrimp, some little reef hugging blenny or goby, some other invertebrate or crustacean? All of the above or something else, I just don’t know. 

I tend to be more into suggestive flies that move well in current or stripped than imitative flies that look the part, but don’t always move quite right. That’s probably a leftover from years of lure fishing where lures with the best action and movement almost always trumped lures that looked like the real deal, but didn’t move much like the real thing.

I’ve yet to find a fly that’s 100% effective with the fish every time. I like seeing what’s being tied because sometimes it stimulates ideas for things I want to tie and fish. It is always nice to have a little background on the fly. I don’t see any reason to censor experimental patterns, but I do like to know if the experiment has been tested in any way and if so, what were the highlights on the results. 

It’s all just information, use it however you like.


----------



## Scott Kor

I call this a Marsh Whistler. There are a gazillion flies that look sort of like this. This one however, is actually a Jig Hook Whistler. The only differences are the proportions and the added shrimp eyes. I have had great luck with standard Whistlers in the Louisiana Marsh. Fish caught with it in the marsh include redfish, seatrout, black drum, sheepshead, bass, Jack's, ladyfish, etc. And that's just marsh fish. I have probably caught as many species in other salt and fresh water areas. OK I believe Whistlers can catch darn near anything. I'm pretty sure Dan Blanton originally created Whistlers for stripers in the California delta. A place sort of like the marsh. I like a Whistler vs some of the other similar ties because:

1) confidence. Lots of stripers, bass and saltwater fish on Whistlers 
2) I love bucktail. Some people think it stiff, but when it gets saturated, it really moves. It is way less likely to foul than craft fur. (IMO)
3) the heavy hackle collar moves a lot of water. It thumps when you strip it. More than cactus chenille. It's like a Clouser with more sound.
4) I am not a fan of weed guards although they are often a necessity. the 60° jig hook allows you to fish the fly hook point up with a little less weight. This also cuts down some of the need for a weed guard when you want to drag bottom. 
5) The 60° jig hook still allows you to swim the fly, and I feel that it has the added benefit of giving you leverage on the hook set.


----------



## karstopo

Looks good. Which 60 degree hook are you using? 

I do these shrimp on size 4 Mustad Duratin 60 degree hooks, but I’m not crazy about the hooks.


----------



## Scott Kor

karstopo said:


> Looks good. Which 60 degree hook are you using?
> 
> I do these shrimp on size 4 Mustad Duratin 60 degree hooks, but I’m not crazy about the hooks.
> View attachment 114446


Try the Trokar TK835. Super sharp with a black nickel finish. I also love the Gamakatsu 60° round bend. You can get a few sizes smaller than the Trokar. They are sticky sharp. The only problem is that they are bronze so you have to be diligent about rinsing them off. I do this anyway, so it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Seymour fish

Scott Kor said:


> I call this a Marsh Whistler. There are a gazillion flies that look sort of like this. This one however, is actually a Jig Hook Whistler. The only differences are the proportions and the added shrimp eyes. I have had great luck with standard Whistlers in the Louisiana Marsh. Fish caught with it in the marsh include redfish, seatrout, black drum, sheepshead, bass, Jack's, ladyfish, etc. And that's just marsh fish. I have probably caught as many species in other salt and fresh water areas. OK I believe Whistlers can catch darn near anything. I'm pretty sure Dan Blanton originally created Whistlers for stripers in the California delta. A place sort of like the marsh. I like a Whistler vs some of the other similar ties because:
> 
> 1) confidence. Lots of stripers, bass and saltwater fish on Whistlers
> 2) I love bucktail. Some people think it stiff, but when it gets saturated, it really moves. It is way less likely to foul than craft fur. (IMO)
> 3) the heavy hackle collar moves a lot of water. It thumps when you strip it. More than cactus chenille. It's like a Clouser with more sound.
> 4) I am not a fan of weed guards although they are often a necessity. the 60° jig hook allows you to fish the fly hook point up with a little less weight. This also cuts down some of the need for a weed guard when you want to drag bottom.
> 5) The 60° jig hook still allows you to swim the fly, and I feel that it has the added benefit of giving you leverage on the hook set.
> 
> View attachment 114442
> View attachment 114444


Dam fine fly, for all the reasons listed.


----------



## Acuna

I’ve been tying a lot of merkin style crab flies lately. I like to use a scrappy looking dubbing with micro legs mixed in for the tail. I can confirm that redfish will eat these.


----------



## Acuna

Here’s an example


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## Seymour fish

Scott Kor said:


> Try the Trokar TK835. Super sharp with a black nickel finish. I also love the Gamakatsu 60° round bend. You can get a few sizes smaller than the Trokar. They are sticky sharp. The only problem is that they are bronze so you have to be diligent about rinsing them off. I do this anyway, so it hasn't been a problem.


Scott, the Owner #5317-098 wide gap round bend 60 deg is similar


----------



## Backwater

I'm going live bait fishing. Well... my version of it.


----------



## Backwater

Seymour fish said:


> fish, as the final arbiters, give no participation trophies. There are No“bad calls “ , just fact. Ate it or refused. If we “drill down” into the “granularity,” a couple buzzwords intentionally satirized, there is value in the description of the How the fish did or didn’t, to judge which direction the tying effort takes you with respect to some usual standby. Though tub testing provides no Guarantee, one can glean sink rate, tracking, % landing hook point up in a crustation, range of speeds it will swim, life at rest, balance, best strip to accomplish goal, buoyancy (fresh water). Many prototypes fail. Some will not only land right, but show life at rest, and swim beautifully. These I gladly take bets on for bones and reds before they see salt. I don’t post these in snapshot threads. An advanced fly tying column might be welcome. Seymour


How bout an "experimental" fly tying thread/column. Takes the guess work out of what is good or what is experimentation. Then you can have people collaborate on them there. That can be Denduke's domain, or anyone else's, who wants to toss ideas around, without confusing fly members, viewers or lurkers.


----------



## Backwater

karstopo said:


> The fish and their decision making process is eternally interesting. I’ve had a particular fly get zero or near zero refusals one day and then maybe just a few days later get nothing but refusal after refusal from the same species in the same setting using the exact fly that worked so well on the prior outing.
> 
> Borski sliders for me seem to be one pattern that’s particularly prone this phenomenon. Lights out, gangbusters one day, crickets the next. What even does a borski slider suggest? A shrimp, some little reef hugging blenny or goby, some other invertebrate or crustacean? All of the above or something else, I just don’t know.
> 
> I tend to be more into suggestive flies that move well in current or stripped than imitative flies that look the part, but don’t always move quite right. That’s probably a leftover from years of lure fishing where lures with the best action and movement almost always trumped lures that looked like the real deal, but didn’t move much like the real thing.
> 
> I’ve yet to find a fly that’s 100% effective with the fish every time. I like seeing what’s being tied because sometimes it stimulates ideas for things I want to tie and fish. It is always nice to have a little background on the fly. I don’t see any reason to censor experimental patterns, but I do like to know if the experiment has been tested in any way and if so, what were the highlights on the results.
> 
> It’s all just information, use it however you like.


Those days when a fly is knocking it out of the ballpark, then other days it get's ignored, that can be contributed to fish conditions (and there are so many variables on that very subject, which I can write a book about it).

I actually have several flies that I know will not get refused with certain species, be it used when the conditions are in sync and line up with one another. And that may just be your key is knowing and understand those conditions when they can't leave that certain fly alone, then look for those exact same conditions to then reuse that fly. Trust me, that will increase your odds of of replicate that scenario.

As some who is constantly in the think tank or trying out and testing new flies over the years, I tend to not get zero'ed into one specific fly or several, that I know are my go-to flies, unless I'm just trying to locate fish with them and see if they are on the bite. I mean, if I sit there catching one fish after another on the same thing, then I get bored with it and want to change it up to see what else they'll eat. It's more of the investigative sit of me, especially since I've caught more fish in my days than anyone should be allowed to catch.  So I feel a sense of duty, as well as just broadening my knowledge, to not only help me be more effective when I'm trying to entice them to eat something when they are refusing everything else I throw at them (for whatever reasons), but to also help others be more productive when those fish shut down on them as well. Many times too, I've come home too, getting zero'ed out for the day, which causes me to look back and compare the conditions on those better days to the conditions on the days I get skunked or take a different fly and see where I can make slight changes to my fly to improve my odds the follow day, if conditions were the same on the day I got skunked.

Back when I guided migrating tarpon on fly, they would change what they wanted and what they didn't almost on a daily basis and sometimes even hourly. So every night I'd be tying up fresh variations to see if they would catch their attention or not the following day. Which leads me to this point, that sometimes it's not conditions either, but the fish (the smart, pressured ones) will wise up and turn off on a pattern since they've seen it too much and it doesn't look natural to them, or conditions to where they are now being more active instead of being reactive. reactive. I've seen that from being pressure by too many anglers in a short amount of time, or they have been feeding and are now full the next day, which causes them to be picky, or new bait moved into the area they they turn their interest to, or the solunar magnetic drawl of the moon and/or sun phases shuts them down. Weather, tides, what clarity or conditions, spawning cycles, competition, bait, moon phases, sky brightness, etc., etc. Soooooo many variables to why they turn off of a certain fly.....

Ted Haas


----------



## Flyfish40

Wh


Backwater said:


> I'm going live bait fishing. Well... my version of it.
> 
> View attachment 114516
> [/QUOTE what materials did you use?


----------



## karstopo

Yep, I definitely will change out from a fly that is working well to different pattern just to see how the fish respond. That’s a great time to test out experimental or novel patterns. The fish are there and feeding, so why not work in some fly you haven’t fished or tied before? As an example, I hadn’t tied or fished Gartside Soft Hackle streamers and only tied up a few late last year when I received some gadwall flank feathers from my ducking hunting daughter wanting somehow to incorporate them into a pattern. 

Wintertime negative tides here often concentrate feeding redfish along some slight drop offs where big flats have lost most their water. I was on one such concentration catching a redfish about every 3rd or 4th cast. After a while of that, I switched from a redfish crack pattern to the Gartside soft hackle streamer. I knew then that at least the Gartside streamer pattern wasn’t repulsive to the redfish since I caught several more fish on the streamer. 

From that experience, I’ve gone on to using the Gartside streamer in other situations and it’s been productive. 

I guess a well known pattern like the Gartside soft hackle streamer is also an experimental one, if the person tying or fishing it hasn’t done either with the pattern prior. 

These flies don’t come out of molds so there will be even unintentional variations from tier to tier. I intentionally add in a craft fur tail which is a deviation from the SBS shown on the Gartside website. 

Experimenting is big and important in fishing, at least to my way of thinking. Any good and new fly that goes on to being a widely loved pattern was once an experimental one.


----------



## Seymour fish

Backwater said:


> How bout an "experimental" fly tying thread/column. Takes the guess work out of what is good or what is experimentation. Then you can have people collaborate on them there. That can be Denduke's domain, or anyone else's, who wants to toss ideas around, without confusing fly members, viewers or lurkers.


Do it


----------



## Seymour fish

Backwater said:


> How bout an "experimental" fly tying thread/column. Takes the guess work out of what is good or what is experimentation. Then you can have people collaborate on them there. That can be Denduke's domain, or anyone else's, who wants to toss ideas around, without confusing fly members, viewers or lurkers.


Do it


Backwater said:


> Those days when a fly is knocking it out of the ballpark, then other days it get's ignored, that can be contributed to fish conditions (and there are so many variables on that very subject, which I can write a book about it).
> 
> I actually have several flies that I know will not get refused with certain species, be it used when the conditions are in sync and line up with one another. And that may just be your key is knowing and understand those conditions when they can't leave that certain fly alone, then look for those exact same conditions to then reuse that fly. Trust me, that will increase your odds of of replicate that scenario.
> 
> As some who is constantly in the think tank or trying out and testing new flies over the years, I tend to not get zero'ed into one specific fly or several, that I know are my go-to flies, unless I'm just trying to locate fish with them and see if they are on the bite. I mean, if I sit there catching one fish after another on the same thing, then I get bored with it and want to change it up to see what else they'll eat. It's more of the investigative sit of me, especially since I've caught more fish in my days than anyone should be allowed to catch.  So I feel a sense of duty, as well as just broadening my knowledge, to not only help me be more effective when I'm trying to entice them to eat something when they are refusing everything else I throw at them (for whatever reasons), but to also help others be more productive when those fish shut down on them as well. Many times too, I've come home too, getting zero'ed out for the day, which causes me to look back and compare the conditions on those better days to the conditions on the days I get skunked or take a different fly and see where I can make slight changes to my fly to improve my odds the follow day, if conditions were the same on the day I got skunked.
> 
> Back when I guided migrating tarpon on fly, they would change what they wanted and what they didn't almost on a daily basis and sometimes even hourly. So every night I'd be tying up fresh variations to see if they would catch their attention or not the following day. Which leads me to this point, that sometimes it's not conditions either, but the fish (the smart, pressured ones) will wise up and turn off on a pattern since they've seen it too much and it doesn't look natural to them, or conditions to where they are now being more active instead of being reactive. reactive. I've seen that from being pressure by too many anglers in a short amount of time, or they have been feeding and are now full the next day, which causes them to be picky, or new bait moved into the area they they turn their interest to, or the solunar magnetic drawl of the moon and/or sun phases shuts them down. Weather, tides, what clarity or conditions, spawning cycles, competition, bait, moon phases, sky brightness, etc., etc. Soooooo many variables to why they turn off of a certain fly.....
> 
> Ted Haas


ted, good content. Have seen reds go 100% selective in one area, and yet 1/4 mile away they were eating the usual. This winter they would only eat a fly ripped past their noses. Twitches, slow strips, no dice. Seymour


----------



## Andrew Jones

Been catching a lot of speckled trout on this one lately!


----------



## Acuna

For redfish, I honestly think the rate of fall and action (how fast you strip) is way more important than the pattern on MOST days. So I say tie what you like and get after it. Are there exceptions? Of course.... YMMV


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Had and extremely looooong and busy week working nights this past week. Decided when I got off this mourning to have a couple brews, a glass of scotch and tie a couple flies before my quick nap for the day.

Both are tied on #1 SC15’s w/ large bead chain eyes. 

My favorite color for this pattern. Sand/tan tail, a couple wraps of root beer Palmer chenille w/ vanilla copper NK dubbing for the head.






Second one has a purple polar fiber tail, same two wraps of Palmer chenille and grape soda NK dubbing head.






I haven’t tied a whole lot with the polar fiber but I do like how thin the fibers are and how well they move. I just hope they don’t foul too bad over time.


----------



## Scott Kor

Seymour fish said:


> Scott, the Owner #5317-098 wide gap round bend 60 deg is similar


Thank you. I have a buddy that buys those wholesale. I will have to check them out.


----------



## permitchaser

Acuna said:


> Here’s an example


doesn't look like any of my merkins, but i like them. Now to the weed guard, is that a plastic tube?


----------



## Acuna

That is 40 pound Mason hard mono.

And I refer to these as merkin style because I am cross wrapping fibers to make the body and I am imitating crabs so..... 

I’d feel like a fraud if I claimed to invent a new pattern, which I absolutely haven’t done.


----------



## Acuna

More “merkins”


----------



## permitchaser

Acuna said:


> That is 40 pound Mason hard mono.
> 
> And I refer to these as merkin style because I am cross wrapping fibers to make the body and I am imitating crabs so.....
> 
> Sorry from the picture it looked like it fit over the hook
> Yea ive tied some cross wrap flies lately but trim the ends. Maybe I'll use looser materials and leave it fuzzy
> I’d feel like a fraud if I claimed to invent a new pattern, which I absolutely haven’t done.


----------



## BrownDog

MatthewAbbott said:


> I haven’t tied a whole lot with the polar fiber but I do like how thin the fibers are and how well they move. I just hope they don’t foul too bad over time.


I think polar and pseudo hair are a notable improvement over craft fur and give a better action.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

BrownDog said:


> I think polar and pseudo hair are a notable improvement over craft fur and give a better action.


Agreed. I started using using pseudo hair over craft fur a while ago. Just recently got the polar fiber though.


----------



## Backwater

karstopo said:


> Yep, I definitely will change out from a fly that is working well to different pattern just to see how the fish respond. That’s a great time to test out experimental or novel patterns. The fish are there and feeding, so why not work in some fly you haven’t fished or tied before? As an example, I hadn’t tied or fished Gartside Soft Hackle streamers and only tied up a few late last year when I received some gadwall flank feathers from my ducking hunting daughter wanting somehow to incorporate them into a pattern.
> 
> Wintertime negative tides here often concentrate feeding redfish along some slight drop offs where big flats have lost most their water. I was on one such concentration catching a redfish about every 3rd or 4th cast. After a while of that, I switched from a redfish crack pattern to the Gartside soft hackle streamer. I knew then that at least the Gartside streamer pattern wasn’t repulsive to the redfish since I caught several more fish on the streamer.
> 
> From that experience, I’ve gone on to using the Gartside streamer in other situations and it’s been productive.
> 
> I guess a well known pattern like the Gartside soft hackle streamer is also an experimental one, if the person tying or fishing it hasn’t done either with the pattern prior.
> 
> These flies don’t come out of molds so there will be even unintentional variations from tier to tier. I intentionally add in a craft fur tail which is a deviation from the SBS shown on the Gartside website.
> 
> Experimenting is big and important in fishing, at least to my way of thinking. Any good and new fly that goes on to being a widely loved pattern was once an experimental one.


That's exactly my M.O., which adds to a wider scope of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Backwater

Seymour fish said:


> fish, as the final arbiters, give no participation trophies. There are No“bad calls “ , just fact. Ate it or refused. If we “drill down” into the “granularity,” a couple buzzwords intentionally satirized, there is value in the description of the How the fish did or didn’t, to judge which direction the tying effort takes you with respect to some usual standby. Though tub testing provides no Guarantee, one can glean sink rate, tracking, % landing hook point up in a crustation, range of speeds it will swim, life at rest, balance, best strip to accomplish goal, buoyancy (fresh water). Many prototypes fail. Some will not only land right, but show life at rest, and swim beautifully. These I gladly take bets on for bones and reds before they see salt. I don’t post these in snapshot threads. An advanced fly tying column might be welcome. Seymour


If the peremptory of one's reproof to another's deliberations of conventional vs unorthodox fly tying methodologies, with yet another, in an esoteric, supercilious and magniloquent manner, then the purpose of that person's pillory pontification will be futile and irrelevant. With that, experience of tested practices that the relevant discovery of predictive modeling and analytics of a fly's behavior patterns in a tub are inconclusive and therefore irrelevant and rudimentary in relationship to understanding the cognitive dissonance of a fish.



Seymour, back to experimental flies. My first full grown tarpon was caught on a fly I whipped up the night before, while receiving constant refusals on historically proven classic tarpon flies, being on the fish all morning each day, for almost a week straight. On the last and final day I was there, along with other anglers trying to have any sort of luck with those same fish, I tied on that fly, which looked almost exactly like the one in your avatar profile pic, only a little different. As the pod headed north along the beach, they stopped, spun around for no apparent reason and started back south. At that moment, with the crab pattern tied on, I dropped it into the water to get just a quick confirmation that it would flip over on it's intended correct side and sink rate, I then rolled it out, made 2 false cast to line up and lead the lead fish. I only stripped it 3 times, before I seen the gills flair and what looked like a silver colored 5 gal bucket inhale that fly. At the time I was testing a no stretch fly line and hit it hard with my stripping hand and she came out of the water in all her 140lbs worth of glory. The internal gradification was throwing the expermental fly I tied the night before into the equasion. Was it the fly, the change of direction of the fish, the change of the lead fish, the showing of power and authority to the other followers, conditions? One can only ponder the conclusion.


----------



## Seymour fish

Backwater said:


> If the peremptory of one's deliberations of conventional vs unorthodox fly tying methodologies, in a esoteric, supercilious and magniloquent manner to another, then the purpose of their pillory pontification will be futile and irrelevant. With that, experience of tested practices that the relevant discovery of predictive modeling and analytics of a fly's behavior patterns in a tub are inconclusive and therefore irrelevant and rudimentary in relationship to understanding the cognitive dissonance of a fish.
> 
> 
> Seymour, back to experimental flies. My first full grown tarpon was caught on a fly I whipped up the night before, while receiving constant refusals on historically proven classic tarpon flies, being on the fish all morning each day, for almost a week straight. On the last and final day I was there, along with other anglers trying to have any sort of luck with those same fish, I tied on that fly, which looked almost exactly like the one in your avatar profile pic, only a little different. As the pod headed north along the beach, they stopped, spun around for no apparent reason and started back south. At that moment, with the crab pattern tied on, I dropped it into the water to get just a quick confirmation that it would flip over on it's intended correct side and sink rate, I then rolled it out, made 2 false cast to line up and lead the lead fish. I only stripped it 3 times, before I seen the gills flair and what looked like a silver colored 5 gal bucket inhale that fly. At the time I was testing a no stretch fly line and hit it hard with my stripping hand and she came out of the water in all her 140lbs worth of glory. The internal gradification was throwing the expermental fly I tied the night before into the equasion. Was it the fly, the change of direction of the fish, the change of the lead fish, the showing of power and authority to the other followers, conditions? One can only ponder the conclusion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114780


Ted, this first paragraph is a masterpiece, yet discounts the tub more than is fair. It is a valuable step in evaluating any outside-the-box creation. If the tub test suits your design goal, then it’s worthy of sea trial. A fail reveals the error. Valuable feedback. Your tarpon story speaks to the heart. Eureka moments never forgotten.


Backwater said:


> If the peremptory of one's deliberations of conventional vs unorthodox fly tying methodologies, in a esoteric, supercilious and magniloquent manner to another, then the purpose of their pillory pontification will be futile and irrelevant. With that, experience of tested practices that the relevant discovery of predictive modeling and analytics of a fly's behavior patterns in a tub are inconclusive and therefore irrelevant and rudimentary in relationship to understanding the cognitive dissonance of a fish.
> 
> 
> Seymour, back to experimental flies. My first full grown tarpon was caught on a fly I whipped up the night before, while receiving constant refusals on historically proven classic tarpon flies, being on the fish all morning each day, for almost a week straight. On the last and final day I was there, along with other anglers trying to have any sort of luck with those same fish, I tied on that fly, which looked almost exactly like the one in your avatar profile pic, only a little different. As the pod headed north along the beach, they stopped, spun around for no apparent reason and started back south. At that moment, with the crab pattern tied on, I dropped it into the water to get just a quick confirmation that it would flip over on it's intended correct side and sink rate, I then rolled it out, made 2 false cast to line up and lead the lead fish. I only stripped it 3 times, before I seen the gills flair and what looked like a silver colored 5 gal bucket inhale that fly. At the time I was testing a no stretch fly line and hit it hard with my stripping hand and she came out of the water in all her 140lbs worth of glory. The internal gradification was throwing the expermental fly I tied the night before into the equasion. Was it the fly, the change of direction of the fish, the change of the lead fish, the showing of power and authority to the other followers, conditions? One can only ponder the conclusion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114780


----------



## Pikebreath

The Badger Bunny (AKA "Just Winging It) 

My go to bonefish fly,,, really simple tie.

Hook: SC15 #2
Thread: Tan, Cream, burnt orange
Eyes: Optional Bead chain tied mid shank,,, or blind
Under Wing: Badger Tail stiff guard hairs (similar to calf tail)
Over wing: Small piece (about 1/4" or so) of tan Bunny zonker strip 
Flash: 6-12 strands of tan or root bear midge flash
Legs: Sili-legs Pumpkin or tan speckled / barred ,,, one five inch piece can make three legs

The crinkly badger hair helps turn fly over when fished blind or with bead chain,,, also softens the landing. Because of this , this fly can be dropped very close to tailing bones,,, and the bones certainly don't mind eating it!!!


----------



## Scott Kor

Backwater said:


> If the peremptory of one's reproof to another's deliberations of conventional vs unorthodox fly tying methodologies, with yet another, in an esoteric, supercilious and magniloquent manner, then the purpose of that person's pillory pontification will be futile and irrelevant. With that, experience of tested practices that the relevant discovery of predictive modeling and analytics of a fly's behavior patterns in a tub are inconclusive and therefore irrelevant and rudimentary in relationship to understanding the cognitive dissonance of a fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seymour, back to experimental flies. My first full grown tarpon was caught on a fly I whipped up the night before, while receiving constant refusals on historically proven classic tarpon flies, being on the fish all morning each day, for almost a week straight. On the last and final day I was there, along with other anglers trying to have any sort of luck with those same fish, I tied on that fly, which looked almost exactly like the one in your avatar profile pic, only a little different. As the pod headed north along the beach, they stopped, spun around for no apparent reason and started back south. At that moment, with the crab pattern tied on, I dropped it into the water to get just a quick confirmation that it would flip over on it's intended correct side and sink rate, I then rolled it out, made 2 false cast to line up and lead the lead fish. I only stripped it 3 times, before I seen the gills flair and what looked like a silver colored 5 gal bucket inhale that fly. At the time I was testing a no stretch fly line and hit it hard with my stripping hand and she came out of the water in all her 140lbs worth of glory. The internal gradification was throwing the expermental fly I tied the night before into the equasion. Was it the fly, the change of direction of the fish, the change of the lead fish, the showing of power and authority to the other followers, conditions? One can only ponder the conclusion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114780


Backwater, I have a very similar story. I tied the fly the night before I caught my first tarpon. In fact it was the first cast to the first fish (tarpon) I had ever cast at. Of course, just like catching any other fish on your first cast, that meant I was cursed to toil after them my remaining years. I am pondering shifting to a species that I might have better luck with. Like permit.


----------



## BrownDog

estaz shrimp

Easy one to tie that works

Size 1 SC15
Tan pseudo hair
Silly legs
Sparkle brush
Root beer estaz
Small lead eyes


----------



## LowHydrogen

Scott Kor said:


> Beautiful! Is that craft fur on the head? I'm jealous of the GT trip. Good luck! I hope to see pics with one of these flies hanging out of a massive GT mouth.


 Not massive but they did produce.


----------



## Scott Kor

LowHydrogen said:


> Not massive but they did produce.
> View attachment 114904


Ha ha! Awesome! You freaking did it! How cool is that. It reminds me of that movie Vision Quest. As I said. I am soooooo freaking jealous, but happy for you. Nothing like having a plan and making it happen. That made my night.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

#8 flexo. Almost want to experiment going smaller with 1/16" tubing and a #10 or #12 hook. Not sure why i'd need smaller other then to say I could


----------



## karstopo

Lots of goby and blenny fish hang out around the oyster reefs, these redfish crack look the part or that’s my guess. Redfish love these, so do the sheepshead and flounder, everyone likes an easy dinner.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

karstopo said:


> View attachment 115340
> 
> 
> Lots of goby and blenny fish hang out around the oyster reefs, these redfish crack look the part or that’s my guess. Redfish love these, so do the sheepshead and flounder, everyone likes an easy dinner.


I wish I could get sheepies to eat a crack fly...


----------



## jay.bush1434

Mullet popsicle. I tied this one up for big winter time speckled trout. When they eat, they want a real meal. I think it would be a little better with spun white deer hair head and instead of the polar cactus chenille to help the fly sink more level and a little slower.


----------



## Loogie

Jay, curious on the action of your mullet popsicle, doest it swim well? Very nice tie!


----------



## Scott Kor

Shallow Expectations said:


> #8 flexo. Almost want to experiment going smaller with 1/16" tubing and a #10 or #12 hook. Not sure why i'd need smaller other then to say I could
> View attachment 115288


Have you tested it to see if it flips hook point up every time yet? The first ones I tied needed more weight which was a bit disappointing. I found that the heavy wire hooks I was using were part of the problem since the bend and point weight was offsetting some of the dumbbell eye weight. Also one of the members on this site suggested that the legs should be threaded in on top to help flip the fly. So that also helped a little. Now all mine flip over hook point up but I still have to use a little heavier dumbbell than I had hoped. Yours are a little smaller, so the hook is too. Therefore you can probably use the weight I want to use and it flips. But mine are a little bit bigger than a nickel. I am working on another solution.


----------



## Scott Kor

karstopo said:


> Looks good. Which 60 degree hook are you using?
> 
> I do these shrimp on size 4 Mustad Duratin 60 degree hooks, but I’m not crazy about the hooks.
> View attachment 114446


I just looked at these again. I like the clear rubber legs. I am thinking of making some clear ghost shrimp like the ones that I saw under the dock lights.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Scott Kor said:


> Have you tested it to see if it flips hook point up every time yet? The first ones I tied needed more weight which was a bit disappointing. I found that the heavy wire hooks I was using were part of the problem since the bend and point weight was offsetting some of the dumbbell eye weight. Also one of the members on this site suggested that the legs should be threaded in on top to help flip the fly. So that also helped a little. Now all mine flip over hook point up but I still have to use a little heavier dumbbell than I had hoped. Yours are a little smaller, so the hook is too. Therefore you can probably use the weight I want to use and it flips. But mine are a little bit bigger than a nickel. I am working on another solution.


Yes they flip. You do need to weight them properly. I see alot of guys try and get away with just bead chain or very light lead/brass and it just won't work. Heavy wire hooks are also an issue. Heavier the hook the more it takes to flip it. I haven't noticed a difference on how it swims or it flipping based on where i put the legs. As long as its weighted correctly it flips and swims fine. It doesn't look like it but there are 2 small brass weights in that #8 pictured. I wish i could make it super light with beadchain but it won't work. I have though about using a jig hook like pictured below for lighter versions that will always flip. Just need to make them and try them out.


----------



## karstopo

Scott Kor said:


> I just looked at these again. I like the clear rubber legs. I am thinking of making some clear ghost shrimp like the ones that I saw under the dock lights.


I think I’m using mostly the Waspi Sili legs. 

I’ve done these shrimp for a few years now in several different colors. I’ve now mostly settled on a light brown, light pink, and a white/light gray and try to match the legs to the color. 

I can’t remember where you are, but on the upper Texas coast various shrimp are often a big part of the forage. I like the backwards type, sort of gets that fleeing, kicking shrimp motion that shrimp will do when attacked. 









The shrimp fly next to a slightly digested shrimp a speckled trout regurgitated. Close enough.


----------



## Scott Kor

Shallow Expectations said:


> Yes they flip. You do need to weight them properly. I see alot of guys try and get away with just bead chain or very light lead/brass and it just won't work. Heavy wire hooks are also an issue. Heavier the hook the more it takes to flip it. I haven't noticed a difference on how it swims or it flipping based on where i put the legs. As long as its weighted correctly it flips and swims fine. It doesn't look like it but there are 2 small brass weights in that #8 pictured. I wish i could make it super light with beadchain but it won't work. I have though about using a jig hook like pictured below for lighter versions that will always flip. Just need to make them and try them out.
> 
> Thanks for the info. You and I came to the same conclusion on the weight. There is a turning point.  Also, I have done exactly as you suggested and tied them on a jig hook. My findings are that it does help, but to get the full effect, there must be a modicum of tension from the tippet line pulling on the eye as the fly drops. So if all your casts roll out properly you are golden. For us mere mortals, there will be some sloppy casts. When I drop the jig hook crab in the tank with no tension, it doesn't always flip. I suspect that extra amount of hook sticking up to to the eye, adds to the problem of the hook offsetting the weight. Another issue is that even with some tippet tension, many of our casts are made in very shallow water. The amount of time the fly gets to turn over in a foot of water is minimal. I love this fly and I am fine with it just needing to be heavy. It's not a problem when thrown on an eight weight or higher, which is most of the time. But I would love to use it on light line, so I have a solution in mind. If it works I will share. Or, just tying them smaller to offset hook weight as you have done, may be my best answer.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115416


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> Not massive but they did produce.
> View attachment 114904


Dude, sporting the beard!


----------



## jay.bush1434

Loogie said:


> Jay, curious on the action of your mullet popsicle, doest it swim well? Very nice tie!


It swims very nice but the big aluminum eyes weight the front down more than I would like. That’s why I think if I spun some white deer hair it would level it out. I have video of it swimming somewhere


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Skram

Jig Hook Redfish Candy


----------



## Flyfish40

EP pinfish fly, good fly for snook, trout and reds


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Pattern I seen on FB. Looked promising for the summer time flats.








I like the mono rib (top) more than the wire rib (bottom).

What say y’all?


----------



## IRLyRiser

My sons first flies. He’s been tying them while I’m at work for his friends. Let’s hope the bug catches him.


----------



## Scott Kor

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 116512
> My sons first flies. He’s been tying them while I’m at work for his friends. Let’s hope the bug catches him.
> 
> Nice! Put him on some ladyfish with those so he can catch something on his own creation, and the bug WILL catch him.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Still a work in progress on a strong arm but I like the way its looking. just need to prefect that rabbit claw and size it right.


----------



## efi2712micro

MatthewAbbott said:


> Pattern I seen on FB. Looked promising for the summer time flats.
> View attachment 116498
> 
> 
> I like the mono rib (top) more than the wire rib (bottom).
> 
> What say y’all?


It looks good! How does it swim, hook up or down?


----------



## Guest

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 116512
> My sons first flies. He’s been tying them while I’m at work for his friends. Let’s hope the bug catches him.


Looks better than my first fly, for sure.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

efi2712micro said:


> It looks good! How does it swim, hook up or down?


TBH I haven’t wetted it yet. Should ride point down though. I have about 15 wraps of lead on the shank but I don’t think that’ll be enough to flip it.


----------



## karstopo

My take on a Gartside Muddled deceiver. They swam great, let's see What the fish think


----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking bugs... Folks will still be tying Jack Gartsides' patterns long after I'm dead and gone... Wish he were still around.

That looks too long to be maribou - what is the collar/body material?


----------



## karstopo

lemaymiami said:


> Great looking bugs... Folks will still be tying Jack Gartsides' patterns long after I'm dead and gone... Wish he were still around.
> 
> That looks too long to be maribou - what is the collar/body material?


That is some marabou. I have to comb through my bags to find some feathers that are long enough. I also tie in craft fur in for the tails, I do that as well on the Gartside soft Hackle Streamers, instead of his original recipe that uses hackle feather tails for the muddled deceiver. 

There is also the deer body hair collar. I had some pretty long deer body hair and left it long. I used a little Estaz right in front of the craft fur tail. That’s off-script, but he did use something with a flashy look along the hook shank. 

These are tied on size one Mustad Stinger hooks, they have a smaller gaps than the Gamakatsu B10S. 

The gartside soft hackle streamer has been pretty good so far on redfish, but I haven’t fished the muddled deceiver yet. Wanted something that stays close to the surface when using floating line so maybe these muddled deceivers will be good. There’s one little place close to my house that gets some good snook near the surface when it warms up, I could see tossing one of these deceivers at them.


----------



## karstopo

Tried the olive muddled deceiver on the lake LMB. This 5+# bass approved. Always good to break the ice on a new to me pattern.


----------



## LLMflyfisher




----------



## FrankZinCLE

Been getting ready for ice out!
#esoxonthefly 
#pikeonthefly 
#muskyonthefly


----------



## Doublehaul

FrankZinCLE said:


> Been getting ready for ice out!
> #esoxonthefly
> #pikeonthefly
> #muskyonthefly


NIce work. the all orange ones are beautiful are hollow tyes. Materials?


----------



## FrankZinCLE

Doublehaul said:


> NIce work. the all orange ones are beautiful are hollow tyes. Materials?


Thank you- those I call my "Orange Crush" 

Hook is a #4/0 AhreX Predator
Thread is FL Orange- Veevus
Reverse tied Orange Buck Tail, Covered by Bright Orange EP 3D fibers and mixed with Big FLy Fiber


----------



## Shadowcast

I've been tying up a stonefly nymph or two....


----------



## Flyfish40

Don’t you hate when you cut a leg while trimming! Haha .... hopefully I can cast this infront of some drums soon.


----------



## karstopo

Very nice. Better hope the fish can’t count legs, but who hasn’t seen a real crab or two missing a leg? 

I don’t seem to see many slot black drum where I fish, just those massive ones from time to time and I dredge up a few mostly smaller ones, bottom of the slot or undersized types next to reefs. I do see lots of striped fish, but almost all are sheepshead.


----------



## Bill Payne

My take on a Crazy Charlie, Tied on a #4 hook (guitar pick for Scale). Hope to fool some shad with these.


----------



## Crazy Larry

it’s been a while since I posted on here but I got back to the vise a little recently. Tying up some classic baitfish for an early spring trip to NC for reds.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

A thing of beauty


----------



## Backwater

Bill Payne said:


> My take on a Crazy Charlie, Tied on a #4 hook (guitar pick for Scale). Hope to fool some shad with these.


If you tied a size small yellow or chartreuse lead dumbbell eyes on that very same fly, it would be a killer pompano fly! Both of them!


----------



## Desperado213

Tied up my first fly today. I need to work on finishing near the eye a little cleaner but overall I'm pretty happy with it. Now to try it on some reds!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Desperado213 said:


> Tied up my first fly today. I need to work on finishing near the eye a little cleaner but overall I'm pretty happy with it. Now to try it on some reds!


Pretty good for a first fly. It will fish for sure. Trim the head some and you will be a sharp looking fly.


----------



## Bill Payne

Backwater said:


> If you tied a size small yellow or chartreuse lead dumbbell eyes on that very same fly, it would be a killer pompano fly! Both of them!


Thanks for the tip. I’ll try it out


----------



## Backwater

Bill Payne said:


> Thanks for the tip. I’ll try it out


March and April are good months for them.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Stolen by a snook today


----------



## Scott Kor

Shallow Expectations said:


> A thing of beauty
> View attachment 118082


Jeez, not sure if the arrangement isn't as nice as the flies! I might have trouble with ruining the display by pulling a fly out to fish with. That box IS a thing of beauty.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Scott Kor said:


> Jeez, not sure if the arrangement isn't as nice as the flies! I might have trouble with ruining the display by pulling a fly out to fish with. That box IS a thing of beauty.


Just wait until I work up the nerve to do this with a boat box. Probably throw in some snook tarpon and redfish flies to make it just right for the avid inshore angler


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Simple shrimpy kinda thing. 








Simple 2 ingredient baitfish pattern.


----------



## Seymour fish

LLMflyfisher said:


> View attachment 117454


Have you tried it in the slough ?


----------



## Scott Kor

LLMflyfisher said:


> View attachment 117454


In keeping with your theme of matching the gear fishermen hatch, I tied these two Bendback flies to match two popular jig bodies.

.


----------



## jay.bush1434

My most productive pattern is the sloppiest most unrefined pattern I tie. Has caught countless reds, lots of speckled trout, a few catfish and some sheepies.
Latest batch is tied on #4 SL45 but I usually tie it on a #2 SL12s. I’m using glow eyes for these for fishing in the canal lights at night.


----------



## Backwater

IRLyRiser said:


> Stolen by a snook today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice! Very buggy/shrimpy looking. Funny that I've watched snook eat moths and roaches.


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Scott Kor said:


> In keeping with your theme of matching the gear fishermen hatch, I tied these two Bendback flies to match two popular jig bodies.
> 
> .
> View attachment 118496
> View attachment 118502
> View attachment 118498
> View attachment 118500


Those look good


Seymour fish said:


> Have you tried it in the slough ?


in the slough?


----------



## Doublehaul

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 118616
> My most productive pattern is the sloppiest most unrefined pattern I tie. Has caught countless reds, lots of speckled trout, a few catfish and some sheepies.
> Latest batch is tied on #4 SL45 but I usually tie it on a #2 SL12s. I’m using glow eyes for these for fishing in the canal lights at night.


that thing is a shrimp for sure.


----------



## Scott Kor

LLMflyfisher said:


> Those look good
> 
> in the slough?


I really only fish them over grass or laid up fish. I'm sure that there are other applications. They are lightly weighted and slow sinking with just some lead wraps in the nose. 

I was in Delacroix a few years back fishing a pond that had grass about eight inches under the surface. Super clear. A buddy was throwing a spoon on a spinning rod to get through the grass. More often than not his splash would spook a fish and he had to reel in fairly fast to keep the spoon over the grass. The spoon wasn't working. I was throwing flies similar to these bend backs (white and chartreuse) and picking up both reds and trout. I could cast long distance due to the light weight and with almost no splash. I could fish it slow and let it drop in and out of potholes without picking up grass. I remember that he got the gist of what I was doing, and switched to a light weight jig head with a body similar to the ones in the pictures I sent. He started catching fish as well. 

I have done this in other places but that was a memorable outing. It was close to top water fishing since you could usually see the fish take the fly just under the surface.


----------



## BrownDog

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 118616
> My most productive pattern is the sloppiest most unrefined pattern I tie. Has caught countless reds, lots of speckled trout, a few catfish and some sheepies.
> Latest batch is tied on #4 SL45 but I usually tie it on a #2 SL12s. I’m using glow eyes for these for fishing in the canal lights at night.


I have been tying an Estaz shrimp for a while but this gave me the idea to mix it up a little, the legs make me think of a DOA shrimp.










Another recent creation


----------



## jay.bush1434

BrownDog said:


> I have been tying an Estaz shrimp for a while but this gave me the idea to mix it up a little, the legs make me think of a DOA shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 119212
> 
> 
> Another recent creation
> 
> View attachment 119214
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice! I’ll be borrowing that pattern for sure.


----------



## pjordan

So it's been a while but I am firing up the vice again. This is the Shadilac


----------



## Seymour fish

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 118616
> My most productive pattern is the sloppiest most unrefined pattern I tie. Has caught countless reds, lots of speckled trout, a few catfish and some sheepies.
> Latest batch is tied on #4 SL45 but I usually tie it on a #2 SL12s. I’m using glow eyes for these for fishing in the canal lights at night.


Is that wing tied out of FlyTyersDungeon material ?


----------



## jay.bush1434

Seymour fish said:


> Is that wing tied out of FlyTyersDungeon material ?


Tan EP
---------
small lead eyes
tie in cactus chenille behind point of hook
tie in legs
advance thread out of the way
wrap cactus chenille forward over eyes
tie in eyes and krystal flash antenna
tie in wing with tan EP fiber
whip finish and UV coat


----------



## Loogie

Trying a mouse for LMB this spring.


----------



## Backwater

Loogie said:


> Trying a mouse for LMB this spring.
> View attachment 119394
> View attachment 119396
> View attachment 119398


Bass bait too right there!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I’ve found that tying the legs in on the top side of the body allows them to flip correctly with less weight. Size 8 s11-3H I use two pairs of medium bead chain and they work great. Size 4 SL12s I use a single medium dumbbell and they swim hook up every time. 




Shallow Expectations said:


> Yes they flip. You do need to weight them properly. I see alot of guys try and get away with just bead chain or very light lead/brass and it just won't work. Heavy wire hooks are also an issue. Heavier the hook the more it takes to flip it. I haven't noticed a difference on how it swims or it flipping based on where i put the legs. As long as its weighted correctly it flips and swims fine. It doesn't look like it but there are 2 small brass weights in that #8 pictured. I wish i could make it super light with beadchain but it won't work. I have though about using a jig hook like pictured below for lighter versions that will always flip. Just need to make them and try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115416


----------



## Shallow Expectations

My SBS flexo crab in video form. 







Caleb.Esparza said:


> I’ve found that tying the legs in on the top side of the body allows them to flip correctly with less weight. Size 8 s11-3H I use two pairs of medium bead chain and they work great. Size 4 SL12s I use a single medium dumbbell and they swim hook up every time.


My #8 is tied with 1 small brass and 1 small beadchain. #4 get 2 small brass or 1 Xsmall lead and a medium beadchain. The 1/0 with medium lead and large beadchain is the heaviest I do. These are all on Daiichi 2546 but I will be doing some this week on SL12s #2 at the request of a client.


----------



## Loogie

Here are the finished mice!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Attempt numero uno. Not perfect  but I think it’ll fish.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

#2 slightly smaller...twice as terrifying 

*Tiny raaawwr*


----------



## AZ_squid

MatthewAbbott said:


> Attempt numero uno. Not perfect  but I think it’ll fish.
> View attachment 120120


Flexo?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

AZ_squid said:


> Flexo?


Yeah.

It’s not as bad as it’s made out to be to work with. That’s the 1/8”. Tried ordering the 1/4” too but between me hitting the “order” button and them shipping it sold out.


----------



## AZ_squid

Cool, I've been interested in tying up a few of those bad boys. There's a video of some guys in the Seychelles throwing them at triggers, bones and permit tearing them up. Cool fly! I want them for sheepies.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I’m hoping the sheeps like them.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## Shallow Expectations

MatthewAbbott said:


> Attempt numero uno. Not perfect  but I think it’ll fish.
> View attachment 120120


Great first attempt. It looks like it would fish to me. Definitely a lot easier than it seems to tie.



AZ_squid said:


> Cool, I've been interested in tying up a few of those bad boys. There's a video of some guys in the Seychelles throwing them at triggers, bones and permit tearing them up. Cool fly! I want them for sheepies.


See my video a few posts up. That video will help you learn to tie a flexo. After a few attempts you should have it down.


----------



## Guest




----------



## fishnpreacher

sidelock said:


> View attachment 120130


That is sweet!


----------



## sidelock




----------



## sidelock




----------



## karstopo

Decided to tie a few of these flexo crabs myself. Had to mess around with the weighting to get them to ride point up and level on the in the water strip and sink test. They are Good enough to fish, I can refine them later if they show signs of working.


----------



## tx8er

sidelock said:


> View attachment 120130


This is cool. Do you have a recipe or video for it? TIA


----------



## sidelock

tx8er said:


> This is cool. Do you have a recipe or video for it? TIA


It's a simple tie. A few strands of white bucktail for tail, four or six strands of crystal flash, six to eight saddle hackle tips tied 360* around hook shank, and a llama hair dubbing brush wound on long shank hook. Eyes glued on llama hair and spots applied on hackles with sharpie marker. The trick is getting the right body/tentacles proportion. Tentacles should be longer than the body.
The fly in the picture below is basically a similar tie without hackles and has a trimmed craft fur dubbing brush body. The eyes are epoxies to short lengths of monofilament tied to the back of the hook shank. The end of the mono where the eyes come in contact is flattened with needle nose pliers and the tip is slightly melted to create a small ball, the flattened rough mono facilitates better bonding and the tiny ball at the end prevents it from sliding off. Hope you can make sense of all that.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## sidelock

Bucktail blending


----------



## Loogie

Its going to be time to go after Shad soon! The two on the left are tungsten. beads. Easy to tie half dozen of each type in about 15 min! The chain eye flies ride a little higher in the column, and the tungsten rides lower, killer combo on the stream I target these Shad.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

Nice.. the jungle cock is a nice touch!


----------



## LowTideFly

Should get eaten by just about anything


----------



## Acuna

Been on a Sea Ducer jam lately....


----------



## BrownDog

Acuna said:


> Been on a Sea Ducer jam lately....


are you hackling those with marabou? I like it way over the seaducers I have been tying forever.


----------



## Acuna

Not marabou, I have some saddle hackle capes that have some really big, juicy feathers on them that I use for the body.

Those are tied on size 4 hooks, for reference.


----------



## Copahee Hound

BrownDog said:


> are you hackling those with marabou? I like it way over the seaducers I have been tying forever.


Is hackling marabou a thing? How does it hold up?


----------



## BrownDog

Copahee Hound said:


> Is hackling marabou a thing? How does it hold up?


I have done it for tails and it seems to let it "breathe" more than if it was tied in laying down.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> Pattern I seen on FB. Looked promising for the summer time flats.
> View attachment 116498
> 
> 
> I like the mono rib (top) more than the wire rib (bottom).
> 
> What say y’all?


I prefer the mono wrap. What about wrapping some black or rust/copper krystal flash with the mono to add just a touch of sparkle and contrast to the body fiber?
It looks like an old school shrimp pattern I saw a couple weeks ago a friend of mine tied. Very cool and simple to tie. I like.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> I prefer the mono wrap. What about wrapping some black or rust/copper krystal flash with the mono to add just a touch of sparkle and contrast to the body fiber?
> It looks like an old school shrimp pattern I saw a couple weeks ago a friend of mine tied. Very cool and simple to tie. I like.


I thought about wrapping a stand of crystal flash for the ribbing but would be afraid it would break when a fish eats it. I could wrap flash over the mono so it stays intact though.


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> wrapping a stand of crystal flash for the ribbing


Depending on the fly,
I use the tying thread, piece of mono or copper wire and tie it to the hook, then tie the flash/tinsel or even peacock, twist them together then wrap it for the ribbing. Using the copper wire adds a small amount of weight for those flys you want to sink slowly but not as fast as lead would. You can use just one piece of flash or several for different looks...

toothy critters will still destroy your fly but hopefully you'll get more than one bite out of it


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> Depending on the fly,
> I use the tying thread, piece of mono or copper wire and tie it to the hook, then tie the flash/tinsel or even peacock, twist them together then wrap it for the ribbing. Using the copper wire adds a small amount of weight for those flys you want to sink slowly but not as fast as lead would.
> 
> toothy critters will still destroy your fly but hopefully you'll get more than one bite out of it


Thats a good idea to twist them together.


----------



## AZ_squid

March in Texas means periods of 2-3 days where the jacks come in close to the beaches. Decides to start tying some 10wt flies in anticipation.


----------



## Skram

AZ_squid said:


> March in Texas means periods of 2-3 days where the jacks come in close to the beaches. Decides to start tying some 10wt flies in anticipation.
> View attachment 121278


Is that a rattle on the bottom or just keel weight?


----------



## AZ_squid

Skram said:


> Is that a rattle on the bottom or just keel weight?


Rattle


----------



## Howard Cummings

Loogie,what size hook on the shad flies? Thanks


----------



## Loogie

Howard Cummings said:


> Loogie,what size hook on the shad flies? Thanks


They are size 4


----------



## mro

Out here on the left coast I catch em in the Sacramento and American rivers.
Mostly use 4 and 6's.

How big do you're shad get?


----------



## LowTideFly

Jiggy Shrimp


----------



## sidelock

May couldn't come around soon enough.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## Andrew Jones

jay.bush1434 said:


> It swims very nice but the big aluminum eyes weight the front down more than I would like. That’s why I think if I spun some white deer hair it would level it out. I have video of it swimming somewhere


Jay, Nice meeting you at the fly fishers meeting a few weeks ago! I have tied quite a few flies for winter trout and have found that no eyes work best and the trout still eat them. If you must have eyes, weightless dumbbell eyes are much lighter than the aluminums. You can get them at FTU, but I make my own.


----------



## Loogie

mro said:


> Out here on the left coast I catch em in the Sacramento and American rivers.
> Mostly use 4 and 6's.
> 
> How big do you're shad get?


 They probably average 10-16" but I have caught some bigger ones in the 20" range


----------



## Flyfish40

Snook snack


----------



## jay.bush1434

Andrew Jones said:


> Jay, Nice meeting you at the fly fishers meeting a few weeks ago! I have tied quite a few flies for winter trout and have found that no eyes work best and the trout still eat them. If you must have eyes, weightless dumbbell eyes are much lighter than the aluminums. You can get them at FTU, but I make my own.


Good meeting you as well. Thanks for the idea about using those no weight eyes. I'll have to check them out. The alloy ones were pretty light, or so I thought. I still haven't spun any of those mullets up with white deer hair yet. Been working on some other patterns lately.


----------



## Seymour fish

LLMflyfisher said:


> Those look good
> 
> in the slough?


West side shore south of Mansfield, and to the west in the chocolate water


----------



## Seymour fish

LowTideFly said:


> Jiggy Shrimp


Low Tide, that fly is deadly on big bones


----------



## kjnengr

Andrew Jones said:


> Jay, Nice meeting you at the fly fishers meeting a few weeks ago! I have tied quite a few flies for winter trout and have found that no eyes work best and the trout still eat them. If you must have eyes, weightless dumbbell eyes are much lighter than the aluminums. You can get them at FTU, but I make my own.


What's the head material on the top fly?


----------



## sidelock

EP fibers is not my favorite fly tying material but I do like the fact that it can be trimmed into a 3 dimensional shape of a baitfish, unlike some other materials that restricts streamers to be somewhat flat sided and single dimensional. Streamers with a cylindrical profile and broader shoulders compared to flat once not only push more water and track better but are also less wind resistant and less likely to spin during casting especially larger once.


----------



## Andrew Jones

kjnengr said:


> What's the head material on the top fly?


A palmered Ep Brush and saddle hackle.


----------



## pjordan

sidelock said:


> May couldn't come around soon enough.
> View attachment 121744


Awesome looking toads!


----------



## IRLyRiser

social distancing boredom redfish style Capt branham permit fly.


----------



## Seymour fish

Seymour fish said:


> Low Tide, that fly is deadly on big bones


 Hawaii


----------



## LowTideFly

Seymour fish said:


> Low Tide, that fly is deadly on big bones





Seymour fish said:


> Hawaii


biscayne too


----------



## sidelock




----------



## lemaymiami

Some very good looking bugs Sidelock -all they need for my area are weed guards...


----------



## sidelock

View attachment 123192


----------



## pjordan

EP Fiber Game Changers







[/ATTACH]


----------



## mro

Hi Pjordan,
ever have puffers shorten your fly?


----------



## LowHydrogen

sidelock said:


> Bucktail blending
> View attachment 120362
> View attachment 120364
> View attachment 120366


Super nice!!


----------



## pjordan

mro said:


> Hi Pjordan,
> ever have puffers shorten your fly?


No, we don't see too many of them in our bay, too much brackish water for them I reckon.


----------



## LowTideFly

Peacock Slider


----------



## bonehead

My own midnight minnow


----------



## smess88

EP Minnows


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Up early for work tonight. Better weather has me thinking of dock lights for specks.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> Up early for work tonight. Better weather has me thinking of dock lights for specks.
> View attachment 123992


The fish are feeding on 1" menhaden in the lights right now. Any of those patterns would work really good in the lights right now. Let me know when you get some time to get away and we'll go fish the lights. My kid has been whacking the fish just about every night on his 6wt.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> The fish are feeding on 1" menhaden in the lights right now. Any of those patterns would work really good in the lights right now. Let me know when you get some time to get away and we'll go fish the lights. My kid has been whacking the fish just about every night on his 6wt.


 That’s awesome.

First opportunity I get to head south I am. Any size to the trout or are they still the typical fish sticks?


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> That’s awesome.
> 
> First opportunity I get to head south I am. Any size to the trout or are they still the typical fish sticks?


16-18" trout but they are thick fish, been gorging on baitfish. Occasionally a 20"er. It's the reds you have to be careful with. Mid slots will push the specks out of the way and put a serious bend in the 6wt.


----------



## MMessana

Tied a few for my personal box while the rain passed Saturday am.


----------



## mro

jay.bush1434 said:


> and put a serious bend in the 6wt


any bent rod works for me


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## olbardo

marshy thing and a couple SF bluegill imitations


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## Shallow Expectations

Doing a little R&D. What do you guys think of the bigger claw? I'm kinda digging it. I might start offering it soon. Only think I think i want to change is the legs. The sitecastfishing legs in sand/brown with blue tips would look sick. Maybe even throw some red or orange on the ends of those blue tip because why not.


----------



## JakeM

Flat wing double barrels


----------



## Wannabeguide

Tying a little black and purple.


----------



## Dave Nickles

Shallow Expectations said:


> Doing a little R&D. What do you guys think of the bigger claw? I'm kinda digging it. I might start offering it soon. Only think I think i want to change is the legs. The sitecastfishing legs in sand/brown with blue tips would look sick. Maybe even throw some red or orange on the ends of those blue tip because why not.
> View attachment 124732


I'm still very much a rookie so I'm not sure how everything is "supposed" to look, but that looks danged good to me! The claws look proportioned right and the legs are great.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Dave Nickles said:


> I'm still very much a rookie so I'm not sure how everything is "supposed" to look, but that looks danged good to me! The claws look proportioned right and the legs are great.


So far everyone seems to like the bigger rabbit claw. I'll probably keep the magnum bunny on this #1 and when i do the #4 use regular bunny. I wouldn't mind keeping these legs but the sightcastfishing legs look sick and I think would really make this fly pop. Fish might not care if its prettier but I care when I show off to my buddies


----------



## Sethsawyer

Reds have been keyed in on small baitfish. So I tied up a few size 4 foxtail beadchain clousers to match the hatch.


----------



## Wannabeguide

This quarantine has bought me some time to fill my box


----------



## pjordan

Wannabeguide said:


> This quarantine has bought me some time to fill my box


There are worse ways to fill up spare time!


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Backwater

pjordan said:


> There are worse ways to fill up spare time!


Yeah, like watching the media. 

I say..._"tie up some new flies, not watch the news lies!" _


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Nothing better to do but tie up some bugs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Blind crawfish for bass ( if I can get to them while they are still bedding)


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Backwater said:


> Yeah, like watching the media.
> 
> I say..._"tie up some new flies, not watch the news lies!" _


I won’t be able to leave the house for a few days. Plan on going through my fly boxes and chopping up the flies I don’t/haven’t used for “parts” and to clear up some space for more productive patterns.


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> Blind crawfish for bass ( if I can get to them while they are still bedding)
> View attachment 125288


I'd bet that would get eaten from Flamingo to Padre Island.
Good color and size too.


----------



## ianwilson




----------



## RG Air




----------



## mro

3mile-isle mutant minnow


----------



## Skram

My go to Redfish fly. The trout have been loving it too though. 2/0 Owner Aki


----------



## mro

just a side note,
I have half a dozen or so glow in the dark tying materials and I've 5 gal bucket I keep my ready to use rock fish (think grouper) jigs from 2 to 12 ounces painted with florescent paint BUT really have zero evidence that I get more or less strikes using them. 

Have any of you guys tried it?


----------



## BrownDog

shifting back towards the natural colors


----------



## Seymour fish

ianwilson said:


> View attachment 125328


Jig hook FTW !


----------



## lemaymiami

Not doing much tying now (except for filling bucktail jig orders...). Instead I'm doing rod repairs (just glued up a new cork handle on an old Sage rod) and still have at least four more rods to strip down and re-wrap with new guides... 

Normally all of this would be summer work since guiding in the Everglades slows way down in summer but with the current situation I have plenty of time for shop work. I've already gotten booking cancellations into the first week of May....


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## tunataker

Hope the marinas open up soon in Palm Beach county.


----------



## JakeM

Wasting time


----------



## mro




----------



## pjordan

Skram said:


> My go to Redfish fly. The trout have been loving it too though. 2/0 Owner Aki
> View attachment 125398


This is money


----------



## bonehead




----------



## Backwater

IRLyRiser said:


>


I remember back 20yrs ago when I was guiding and I had a cult following of fly guys coming from South Africa and booking me for snook, reds and tarpon combo trips. So one night we were hitting some dock lights and getting skunked for some reason. So one of the guys broke out an ugly white popper just like the ones you have there in that pic, only all white with a white tail. They even only had a black sharpie dot for the eye, instead of those epoxy eyes you have. I almost laughed as it appeared to lack the artsey luster of a well made fly popper head and just looked like they cut it out of a block of foam with a box cutter, just like your heads look there with the exact same shape. Something my 12yr old daughter would come up with (I had her tying at one point). So normally, I suggest they look for something else or tie on one of mine. But they insisted they wanted to use it and they did. The bottom line was, they spanked the snook that night with those ugly flies and they even caught their fair share of them on the beaches the next morning with them. Lol

Some people here may think they don't look "cool." But I know from experience they're fish getters! What we may think doesn't look good, may look good and tasty to the fish... and....vise versa!


----------



## Skram

EP Baitfish assortment


----------



## Howard Cummings

Largemouths love those blockheads


----------



## mro

Backwater said:


> The bottom line was, they spanked the snook that night


Now I know that it was a Snook that ate SpongeBob SquarePants


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Working on some strong arms to send out for some buddies to test for me. Please excuse the crappy weed guard on the last one. I didn't intent for these to have weed guards. Should be killer as a fiddler for redfish and hopefully the permit will think it looks good too. Just need this virus to go away so I can get some fishing in.


----------



## GAFlyFisher

What hooks are you tying these on? 


Shallow Expectations said:


> Working on some strong arms to send out for some buddies to test for me. Please excuse the crappy weed guard on the last one. I didn't intent for these to have weed guards. Should be killer as a fiddler for redfish and hopefully the permit will think it looks good too. Just need this virus to go away so I can get some fishing in.
> View attachment 126196
> View attachment 126198
> View attachment 126200
> View attachment 126202


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Umpqua 506 heavy. #4 and #1. They seem like good hooks but untested at the moment.


----------



## Flyfish40

A few redfish flies to pass the time.


----------



## bonehead




----------



## Backwater

Shallow Expectations said:


> Umpqua 506 heavy. #4 and #1. They seem like good hooks but untested at the moment.


Interesting hook. Is that a 45 or 60 degree bend? The heavy appears to "look" heavy. But I looked up the number to see if they have one that is lighter and found this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Umpqua-XS5...0wAAOSw4khd6U~4:sc:USPSFirstClass!34221!US!-1

What's interesting about this version of that hook is the shank remains heavy, thereby reducing the need to add heavier eyes or more lead wire. But the rest of the hook that rides up, from bent to point is regular size and therefore appears to be more stealthy.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Backwater said:


> Interesting hook. Is that a 45 or 60 degree bend? The heavy appears to "look" heavy. But I looked up the number to see if they have one that is lighter and found this one.
> 
> It is a 60 degree hook. The reason I went with the jig hook is so i could use the lighter weight. I wanted the heavy version since some of these will be thrown to permit and some people have already asked if that hook is strong enough to stand up to their crushers. If just fishing redfish the non heavy version is probably fine.
> 
> So far i like the hook. Just need a few reds and permit on it to then i'll probably start offering this fly.


----------



## Backwater

9 times out of 10, if the guy is doing what he's supposed to be doing on a retrieve, he'll hook them in the lips. If you were a professional tier and I needed to buy some crabby patties, I'd be asking for the XS506, if those 2 hooks were the choice, because having too many perms eyeballing my flies and then getting refusals for whatever reasons, I'd be choosing the stealthier hook to get the "eat" and then making sure my retrieve was spot on and I played the fish out right so I would straighten it out. To me, the semantics of getting those bastards to eat is the hardest part, aside from locating them. All the rest is the art of playing them out correctly.


----------



## Souldad7

sidelock said:


> View attachment 122850
> EP fibers is not my favorite fly tying material but I do like the fact that it can be trimmed into a 3 dimensional shape of a baitfish, unlike some other materials that restricts streamers to be somewhat flat sided and single dimensional.
> View attachment 122854


Sidelock, I have not used EP fibers before, so I don't know if it is the material or the way that you are tying the fly that is giving you the bulk of the fly instead of just ending up with a one-dimensional flat-sided fly. Are you tying material on the sides of the hook in addition to top and bottom of the hook, or do the materials give you the bulk by just tying top and bottom? Thanks.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Backwater said:


> 9 times out of 10, if the guy is doing what he's supposed to be doing on a retrieve, he'll hook them in the lips. If you were a professional tier and I needed to buy some crabby patties, I'd be asking for the XS506, if those 2 hooks were the choice, because having too many perms eyeballing my flies and then getting refusals for whatever reasons, I'd be choosing the stealthier hook to get the "eat" and then making sure my retrieve was spot on and I played the fish out right so I would straighten it out. To me, the semantics of getting those bastards to eat is the hardest part, aside from locating them. All the rest is the art of playing them out correctly.
> 
> I agree. All of my permit fishing has been with a Daiichi 2546 i've never had a problem with the hook getting crushed. Personally i've never bend one on any fish. Always hooked in the lips on the permit. I think many just overthink the hook or get sold by what costs the most so it must be best. Most usually ask me to tie a permit fly with a tiemco 600SP. I think its overkill and too heavy but if thats what the people want they get it


----------



## Backwater

I think the 60 degree hook is a great addition to a crab pattern and I'll be trying them in the near future.


----------



## Sethsawyer

Andrea Anderson inspired flash bend back.


----------



## sidelock

Souldad7 said:


> Sidelock, I have not used EP fibers before, so I don't know if it is the material or the way that you are tying the fly that is giving you the bulk of the fly instead of just ending up with a one-dimensional flat-sided fly. Are you tying material on the sides of the hook in addition to top and bottom of the hook, or do the materials give you the bulk by just tying top and bottom? Thanks.


The material is tied on both the top of the hook shank and the bottom in alternate very thin bunches except for the tail of course. All the body material is folded in half around the hook shank and pulled back and tied in place at an angle facing backward. Every bunch you tie in covers the tie in point of the previous bunch because of the angle. Similar in practice or principal to how you would tie a two prong mono weed guard around the hook shank only at a steeper angle. The fly is then brushed out with a piece of velcro which will flare the fibers and then trimmed to shape. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Souldad7 said:


> Sidelock, I have not used EP fibers before, so I don't know if it is the material or the way that you are tying the fly that is giving you the bulk of the fly instead of just ending up with a one-dimensional flat-sided fly. Are you tying material on the sides of the hook in addition to top and bottom of the hook, or do the materials give you the bulk by just tying top and bottom? Thanks.





sidelock said:


> The material is tied on both the top of the hook shank and the bottom in alternate very thin bunches except for the for the tail of course. All the body material is folded in half around the hook shank and pulled back and tied in place at an angle facing backward. Every bunch you tie in covers the tie in point of the prior bunch because of the angle. Similar in practice or principal to how you would tie a two prong mono weed guard around the hook shank only at a steeper angle. The fly is then brushed out with a piece of velcro which will flare the fibers and then trimmed to shape. Hope that makes sense.


Visual representation


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> Interesting hook. Is that a 45 or 60 degree bend? The heavy appears to "look" heavy. But I looked up the number to see if they have one that is lighter and found this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Umpqua-XS5...0wAAOSw4khd6U~4:sc:USPSFirstClass!34221!US!-1
> 
> What's interesting about this version of that hook is the shank remains heavy, thereby reducing the need to add heavier eyes or more lead wire. But the rest of the hook that rides up, from bent to point is regular size and therefore appears to be more stealthy.


Jig hooks are not specifically designed to ride hook point up without additional weight. The advantage of a jig hook when utilized for fly tying is better penetration because of a straighter line pull compared to a J hook as a result of the eye position. They also drop fewer fish. Needless to say the type of material and how its distributed also has an influence how a hook rides but for a jig hook to ride inverted without additional weight it would naturally require to have more weight mass in the short eye portion than the longer hook bend.


----------



## sidelock

MatthewAbbott said:


> Visual representation


Johnny King ties a pattern called Kinky Muddler utilizing similar tying style to create 360* mass. That's where I got the idea of folding the material over but I used the hook shank to fold the material for a neater tie and it allows for sparser patterns.


----------



## sidelock

Looks like early season Pike fishing may be put on hold this year unfortunately.


----------



## sidelock

Wi


MatthewAbbott said:


> Visual representation


Wish you had posted that link earlier, would have saved me trying to explain how. LOL


----------



## sidelock

Rattle streamer on 60* jig hook .


----------



## JakeM




----------



## sidelock

Tubes flies before gluing eyes on.


----------



## BrownDog

Just got in some of the crab dubbing from FTD and really like all the micro silly legs in it. Have a feeling this one will get eaten.


----------



## sidelock

Black Death 13" long articulated.


----------



## sidelock

Galloup Zoo Cougar


----------



## sidelock

MatthewAbbott said:


> Visual representation


As one can see the finished fly in the video is somewhat flat sided. It takes a little time and practice to get the hang of tying the material just right to provide mass on the side of the fly but it can be done.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

sidelock said:


> As one can see the finished fly in the video is somewhat flat sided. It takes a little time and practice to get the hang of tying the material just right to provide mass on the side of the fly but it can be done.


The one in the video is flatter. Less tension pulling up/down and more material will give it greater 360* coverage. Effectively tying on the “corners” as the video you posted. (Which is an awesome video of a cool fly. I need to learn to tie it smaller on a sz4)


----------



## g8rfly

Lots of tying in quarantine. One of my recent favs.


----------



## Guest

Any time I spend that much time on a fly its got a 100% mangrove snag success rate.


----------



## g8rfly

Aldoni said:


> Any time I spend that much time on a fly its got a 100% mangrove snag success rate.


haha. Thankfully it will not be thrown near any structure. That's one 3/0 targeted for Tarpon. It's also not that bad of a tie. The deer hair body is meant to be not stacked too tight to allow it to swim sub surface. though i need to test...


----------



## tailwalk

For anyone interested, epflies.com has opened up the member tying videos for free. It changed how I tie ep flies for sure. Very few youtubers get it "right". 


sidelock said:


> As one can see the finished fly in the video is somewhat flat sided. It takes a little time and practice to get the hang of tying the material just right to provide mass on the side of the fly but it can be done.





MatthewAbbott said:


> The one in the video is flatter. Less tension pulling up/down and more material will give it greater 360* coverage. Effectively tying on the “corners” as the video you posted. (Which is an awesome video of a cool fly. I need to learn to tie it smaller on a sz4)


----------



## MatthewAbbott

tailwalk said:


> For anyone interested, epflies.com has opened up the member tying videos for free. It changed how I tie ep flies for sure. Very few youtubers get it "right".


When trying to view; it still makes me go through the “signing up” process.... no thanks.


Thanks for the recommendation though.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## mro

BrownDog said:


> really like all the micro silly legs in it


I just got some FTD copper/brown to experiment with. Stuff looks interesting.

How did you tie in their dubbing?


----------



## sidelock

MatthewAbbott said:


> The one in the video is flatter. Less tension pulling up/down and more material will give it greater 360* coverage. Effectively tying on the “corners” as the video you posted. (Which is an awesome video of a cool fly. I need to learn to tie it smaller on a sz4)


Jonny King is a brilliant fly tier !


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> I just got some FTD copper/brown to experiment with. Stuff looks interesting.
> 
> How did you tie in their dubbing?


I normally use dubbing loops.


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> I normally use dubbing loops.


I have some on a 1/0 hook in the vice right now which I have started. (using a loop). Going to cut it all off and try again but this time will try "brushing" it out some as I wrap it.

Yesterdays flys 










My white nail polish is kaput so no eyes on these yet.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Johnny King ties a pattern called Kinky Muddler utilizing similar tying style to create 360* mass.


 Aside from the tail, that's pretty much how you would do an EP style mullet fly anyway.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Jig hooks are not specifically designed to ride hook point up without additional weight. The advantage of a jig hook when utilized for fly tying is better penetration because of a straighter line pull compared to a J hook as a result of the eye position. They also drop fewer fish. Needless to say the type of material and how its distributed also has an influence how a hook rides but for a jig hook to ride inverted without additional weight it would naturally require to have more weight mass in the short eye portion than the longer hook bend.
> View attachment 126336
> View attachment 126338


What I like about a jig hook (especially the 60 degree bend) is when it bumps a rock, coral or shells, wood, weeds or stuff lying on the bottom, pops up easy and over it without getting hung up as bad. They also make a great addition to clousers, with I've used many times with slow crawling a clouser along the bottom.


----------



## flysalt060

Every damn variation of a game changer or something with a dragon tail. Hopefully flymen, Blane, enrico and mangum come out this with a royalty check worth cashing.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Black Death 13" long articulated.
> View attachment 126414


Are these all pike flies too?


----------



## LowTideFly

Permit on the Brain


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## mro

Backwater said:


>





BrownDog said:


> View attachment 126730


In this particular weed guard application...
If the guard is longer than the position of the hook point why not angle it back a little?


----------



## Backwater

mro said:


> In this particular weed guard application...
> If the guard is longer than the position of the hook point why not angle it back a little?


It's a double weed guard with thicker FC material than normal weed guards that is just sliding off weeds. This is more of a "branch" guard, for throwing up and even under mangrove branches and bumping the fly off of roots, branches and dead wood. So I don't want that guard to bend and get even close to the hook point in these conditions. This heavier guard will bounce or hop the fly up and off the branch and twigs without getting stuck on it. It'll still bend when a snook or red chomps down on it. Otherwise, if it's just for throwing out on grass flats, etc., than a normal weed guard will work where it's pointed and rides just over the hook point. Makes sense?


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> Aside from the tail, that's pretty much how you would do an EP style mullet fly anyway.
> 
> View attachment 126684
> View attachment 126686


Bottom picture looks like a Skok's Mushmouth.


----------



## sidelock

Backwater said:


> Are these all pike flies too?


Yes but can't get the boat in the water. All boat ramps are shut down even Marina's. Only essential business are open, groceries, medical etc. everything else is shut down.


----------



## mro

Backwater said:


> Makes sense?


Sorta 

BTW
How often does a weed hang on that guard?


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> Yes but can't get the boat in the water. All boat ramps are shut down even Marina's. Only essential business are open, groceries, medical etc. everything else is shut down.


On and off today, I'm working in between sprinkles to work on a custom boat trailer for my smaller skiff I'm building up. I'm making it to load and off load a small skiff just about anywhere, no boat ramps or marina necessary. I can drop it off the side of the bank in a ditch or canal if I have to! Lol Covid-19 proof!


----------



## sidelock

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077723909251295


----------



## BrownDog

mro said:


> In this particular weed guard application...
> If the guard is longer than the position of the hook point why not angle it back a little?


the picture is making the length look off, the guard when bent back come right to the hook point. No extra length.
As far as not tying it with some bend, I’m sure you can do that. I feel that tying it in vertical makes it “stiffer” than already angled back.


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077723909251295


----------



## Backwater

mro said:


> Sorta
> 
> BTW
> How often does a weed hang on that guard?


At that point, it's not about weeds, it's about not getting hung up in the branches. Look at Ken T 's weed guards he posted on your weed guard thread. Tied in the same way. He's in the bushes everyday, literally. Most of the time, the weeds slip off. But sometimes you get a few. Oh well, I'm not having to fish my fly out of the sticks as often tho.


----------



## MMessana

Some little simple black crabs for the local Orvis.


----------



## mro

MMessana said:


> Some little simple black


My second favorite color...


----------



## acesover

A little freshwater stuff.....


----------



## bonehead

One of my favorite patterns in olive


----------



## tcov

Never tied a fly but always thought it would be something fun to try. Bought myself a cheap kit and decided to give it a shot. First two pics is my attempt at a wooly bugger. Second pics are just something I thought looked good. Can see this being addicting!


----------



## Guest

sidelock said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1077723909251295


Pretty slick! At first I was anticipating trajedy when I noticed that slack line! Very resourceful!


----------



## MMessana




----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking rabbits.... I particularly like seeing them with shorter rabbit strips since that's all that you need to keep the tail behaving properly when the fly is in the water...


----------



## Backwater

acesover said:


> A little freshwater stuff.....


How'd you do that scale pattern on the popper body?


----------



## acesover

I use a real fine mesh that the wife had for doing lord knows what with. You can get it at just about any hobby store or fabric store. One thing I have found out when doing these, it is much quicker and easier if you use a flat paint instead of any gloss paint. The gloss has a tendency to run together when you remove the mesh. I just use an old pair of forceps to hold the mesh tight against the foam and hit it lightly with the paint. The flat paint dries quicker and you can remove the mesh sooner. The paint I used on these was rust colored primer in a rattle can.


----------



## mro

acesover said:


> The paint I used


Very cool poppers
and I'm a popper fan too.

Did you finish them with a clear coat ?


----------



## acesover

I put multiple coats of Liquid Fusion on them.


----------



## MMessana

Size 6 Shrimp


----------



## MN16

We had to leave Cedar Key early this year because of the Covid-19 situation so we’re back in NE Mn at our home on Lake Superiors North Shore fishing the spring steelhead run. This spring has been warm with temps in the 30’s and 40’s but the last couple days have been in the teens with wind chills around zero so I took a break and tied up a few medium sized musky flies. Hopefully the ice is off the lakes for the June opener.


----------



## trekker




----------



## Mc_Fly

Still an amateur but having fun. Tied a few redfish snacks for low tide oyster bars.


----------



## AZ_squid

so apparently you can use a compressed air can and sharpies like a ghetto air brush. Here's my first attempt at it. Trout have been liking the poppers lately so I decided to spruce it up a little for them, because of course they care about that.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Empty box until the pandemic hit!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Boat ramps are starting to open back up. Here's a SBS for my kwan for when you are able to get back out on the water.


----------



## dux20

Couple Of gurglers for the bass in the neighborhood ponds.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

dingoatemebaby said:


> Empty box until the pandemic hit!
> 
> View attachment 129402


I just want you to organize my fly box...lol


----------



## mro

I'm trying reduced deer hair from what I normally would use. Now need to go to a local pond to see what they look like in the water next to my normal one.


----------



## LowTideFly

Little Bendback shrimp


----------



## Flyboy

Getting ready for some bass


----------



## RJTaylor

Lazy tier's version of a Redfish Ritalin


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Shrimp pattern I’ve been working on.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## sidelock

This has to be the easiest and quickest mouse pattern to tie.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Attempt at an articulated worm pattern for some ditch pickles. I’ll probably trim it up some before I fish it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Micro rabbit game changer


----------



## RJTaylor

No name redfish fly


----------



## RJTaylor

I’m on a tequila fueled roll, and discovering the joy that brushes bring to my laziness.


----------



## el9surf

I'm sure the purist here will cringe but the bass on my lake eat spinner baits 10 to 1 over anything else you throw at them. Haven't tested it yet but I'm sure it will work.








On a side note if you are tying bushwhacker patterns the hook pictured below is the shit. It's relatively light wire so it's easy to cast. Has a longer neck area to tie on compared to typical worm hooks, which don't offer much space for material.


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Boat ramps are opening. Can’t wait to find some time to get out there.


----------



## mro

mink tail


----------



## Steve_Mevers

A little bit of everything,


----------



## BrownDog

First time tying with jig hooks, I like them. Also liking this EP 3D blend, I feel it is the right green to imitate crabs around here.


----------



## LowTideFly

Couple critters for Biscayne Bay


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

finger mullet and mud minnows - using EP brushes and craft fur:


----------



## mro

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> finger mullet and mud minnows - using EP brushes and craft fur:


Can't make up my mind which one I like best


----------



## Jdl80

Jumped on the flexo bandwagon


----------



## RJTaylor

Jdl80 said:


> Jumped on the flexo bandwagon


What size flexo tube is that?


----------



## Jdl80

RJTaylor said:


> What size flexo tube is that?


6mm which is just shy of 1/4”, not sure if it’s the “standard” flex tubing most people tie with, I have miles of this stuff at my work for cable chafing jackets. I think this is a size 1 gamakatsu hook.


----------



## RJTaylor

Thanks. I ordered 3/8, and it was way too big for my use.


----------



## Mc_Fly




----------



## Surffshr

These have been named Conference Call...for more than one reason.


----------



## shb

AZ_squid said:


> View attachment 129358
> so apparently you can use a compressed air can and sharpies like a ghetto air brush.



You got a picture of that?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

shb said:


> You got a picture of that?


----------



## AZ_squid

MatthewAbbott said:


>


What he said. Haha @shb


----------



## MatthewAbbott

AZ_squid said:


> What he said. Haha @shb


I had to google it to know what you were talking about. Lol. It’s a sweet idea.


----------



## AZ_squid

MatthewAbbott said:


> I had to google it to know what you were talking about. Lol. It’s a sweet idea.


It's pretty awesome. I don't tie professionally so an airbrush isn't very practical. I only tie 2-3 poppers at a time so it's very convenient. I was just holding the sharpie, but I think I'm gonna kill an old pair of the girlfriend's 200 pairs of flip flops for the cause after watching that.


----------



## Backwater

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 132148
> 
> These have been named Conference Call...for more than one reason.


Very cool! I love the sparse use for the marabou hurl. Kinda just gives them a teaser! I notice the rootbeer chenille, but is that some king of purple brush for the body? What size hook and what are you targeting with these?

Also, I'm curious about your catfish avatar with the broad stripe. What is it and where did you catch it?


----------



## Backwater

MatthewAbbott said:


>


Cool. I also saw this one a while back without using the holder.






One thing to remember if you are spraying sharpie on a popper body and you don't cover it with some sort of clear, the sharpie will bleed out. So I'll put a thin coat of either Liquid Fusion or Gorilla Clear on it, to lock in the color and make the popper have a nice finish and be very durable to last for multiple fish.

Unfortunately, sharpie will bleed out while in the water on some synthetic materials and there is not much you can do about that. But some synthetic materials will hold the color. You'll just have to experiment around with which ones will and which ones wouldn't. Some ultra hair and EP type fibers will hold the sharpie ink, while other synthetics, like mylar, synthetic chenille and others will bleed out quickly.

One final note. I'll let a fly hang out on my fly drying rack for about a week when using Sharpies to allow the smell to completely gas off. Otherwise, the smell can actually turn a fish off on the fly. I've experimented with that over the years and found it to be true.


----------



## AZ_squid

Good advice @Backwater


----------



## Hank

There was back in manual art days, a commercially made sprayer that fit a popular brand of art markers. I have one somewhere in a box. 

For flytying, even a cheap hobby level airbrush can be put to good use. If you have a compressor, give airbrush a try.


----------



## Surffshr

Backwater said:


> Very cool! I love the sparse use for the marabou hurl. Kinda just gives them a teaser! I notice the rootbeer chenille, but is that some king of purple brush for the body? What size hook and what are you targeting with these?
> 
> Also, I'm curious about your catfish avatar with the broad stripe. What is it and where did you catch it?


So this fly really was born from sitting at my converted-to-home-office-work-table during the never ending conference calls that I have these days and by what I had available to use. It was inspired by the tiny green crabs that hatch down here in the spring. I spun a few different flies up and showed them to @not2shabby who said he really liked the look of that one for targeting black drum which motivated me to make more. 

The recipe is a size 6 hook, root beer chenille, olive marabou, larger bead chain eyes, a purple 0.5” EP streamer brush, and a 40 lb flouro weed guard. I like using different color FL threads to tie with, and I’ve added in some heavily trimmed down EP Shrimp brush in brown to help the purple brush last longer as it is discontinued and I have one left. It is small and dense which really helps it cut wind and get down to the fish quickly. I have yet to target black drum with it, but reds in ankle deep water have been absolutely hammering it.










The line on that catfish is a funny shadow. It’s just a hard head that ate my fly while I was casting in my canal...it actually happens more than I’ll admit.


----------



## Backwater

Hank said:


> There was back in manual art days, a commercially made sprayer that fit a popular brand of art markers. I have one somewhere in a box.
> 
> For fly tying, even a cheap hobby level airbrush can be put to good use. If you have a compressor, give airbrush a try.


I've seen both the color pen sprayer setup and the airbrush and think they are really cool, but never pull the trigger on one. But I'm not a fan of things sitting around in a box and collecting dust and I'm thinking for me, it would just sit there and not be used, when I'm trying to simplify my life. But who knows, maybe one day.  

For now tho, the sharpie system is just too easy and inexpensive to use for little stuff, which is normally what I need it for.


----------



## Hank

Amazon has some airbrush kits for 50ish dollars including a mini compressor. Just the brush for 20ish.

I just bought some alcohol based airbrush paints for cheap. Was gonna use them on the crab fly swap flies but the body material did not show in time so I did MOE instead.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Redfish Crack and MFC crab videos.


----------



## Mc_Fly

Shallow Expectations said:


> Redfish Crack and MFC crab videos.


Very much enjoyed the redfish crack video. Huge help for a beginner. The tying back on the material was something I was not doing. Immediately tied one and was super happy


----------



## birdyshooter

I'm headed to the mountains in a few days, so I had to come up with new pattern. We'll see!!


----------



## mro

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 132640


That sparks a few memories.
On my "larger" dry flies I tie a Humpy not to dissimilar to your fly. Used it mostly in faster water, 12 to 10's


----------



## Mc_Fly

Stoked on this one.


----------



## Mc_Fly

One more for tonight.


----------



## mro

I've never tried a purple fly for German Browns . Might give this one a shot next trip to the mountains.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Mc_Fly said:


> View attachment 132686
> View attachment 132684
> Stoked on this one.


Looks good. I like the olive color combo. Now put it in front of a redfish and lets see a fish on it.


----------



## Mc_Fly




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Little articulated slider.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

This is my attempt at tying a finger mullet pattern using a EP Fox brush for the head, I am just starting to use EP fibers more, I have always preferred to tie mostly with feathers, and fur. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Dave Nickles

Steve_Mevers said:


> This is my attempt at tying a finger mullet pattern using a EP Fox brush for the head, I am just starting to use EP fibers more, I have always preferred to tie mostly with feathers, and fur. Feedback appreciated.
> View attachment 133258


My feedback: Send me a few to test for you!

That fly is beautiful and will catch everything form Snook to Tarpon.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Revised my mantis shrimp to look a little better. Still playing around with the dubbing to see what i like best for the body. I already know the sheephead and snappers love it. Just need to get it in front of a big bone


----------



## jay.bush1434

Steve_Mevers said:


> This is my attempt at tying a finger mullet pattern using a EP Fox brush for the head, I am just starting to use EP fibers more, I have always preferred to tie mostly with feathers, and fur. Feedback appreciated.
> View attachment 133258


Defiantly send a few my way to try on some big Texas speckled trout


----------



## Desperado213

Hoping these work out. They have great movement testing them in the pool.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Tying some tiny clear shrimp for some NEFL dock light fishing. I’ve got a good feeling these will get eaten.


----------



## RJTaylor

Can you tie me up about a pound of those in jumbo size?


----------



## Mc_Fly

Running low on materials and having to get creative.


----------



## Mc_Fly




----------



## Caleb.Esparza




----------



## mro

Caleb.Esparza said:


> View attachment 135368


Lego Master?


----------



## MMessana

Worms and merkins


----------



## LowHydrogen

MN16 said:


> We had to leave Cedar Key early this year because of the Covid-19 situation so we’re back in NE Mn at our home on Lake Superiors North Shore fishing the spring steelhead run. This spring has been warm with temps in the 30’s and 40’s but the last couple days have been in the teens with wind chills around zero so I took a break and tied up a few medium sized musky flies. Hopefully the ice is off the lakes for the June opener.
> View attachment 128376


Are you past Castle Danger?

I have never fished North of the Baptisim, but mostly between the French and Gooseberry, pretty country up there.


----------



## LowHydrogen

sidelock said:


> This has to be the easiest and quickest mouse pattern to tie.
> View attachment 130374


Master Splinter?


----------



## Skram

Not much actual tying in this one but I’ve had fun playing with resin shrimp lately. Hope to throw it in a tripletails mouth this week.


----------



## Str8-Six

Worms


----------



## Backwater

TieOneOnJax said:


> Tying some tiny clear shrimp for some NEFL dock light fishing. I’ve got a good feeling these will get eaten.
> 
> View attachment 134502
> View attachment 134504


Who was the guy that was selling some nice shrimp eyes here on this forum a few yrs back?? Brain fart  Anyways, I picked up a variety of colored mono type eyes from him and he included 3 sets of glow in the dark eyes. About 15yrs ago I tried some GITD material on a few night flies and I didn't see much difference than the regular fly I used and it may have had a lesser result. So I nix'ed it back then. Fast forward to 3yrs ago when I received those eyes and thought I'd give them a try.

So we hit a few undisclosed areas where targeted some undisclosed docks and got into the snook thick. We wore out 6 of my good dock light snook flies and then broke out those 3 undisclosed flies using those GITD eyes. We continued to spank the snook and even hit some docks where there was little to no light. So I broke out the flashlight, charged those eyes and then used em and surprisingly, we caught a few off the dark docks as well.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Backwater

Skram said:


> Not much actual tying in this one but I’ve had fun playing with resin shrimp lately. Hope to throw it in a tripletails mouth this week.
> View attachment 135840


Beautiful. 

But with that much resin and looks like lead in the tail, you could prolly throw that thing with a spinning rod. It might not be fun throwing on a fly rod. Just saying.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Backwater said:


> Who was the guy that was selling some nice shrimp eyes here on this forum a few yrs back?? Brain fart  Anyways, I picked up a variety of colored mono type eyes from him and he included 3 sets of glow in the dark eyes. About 15yrs ago I tried some GITD material on a few night flies and I didn't see much difference than the regular fly I used and it may have had a lesser result. So I nix'ed it back then. Fast forward to 3yrs ago when I received those eyes and thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> So we hit a few undisclosed areas where targeted some undisclosed docks and got into the snook thick. We wore out 6 of my good dock light snook flies and then broke out those 3 undisclosed flies using those GITD eyes. We continued to spank the snook and even hit some docks where there was little to no light. So I broke out the flashlight, charged those eyes and then used em and surprisingly, we caught a few off the dark docks as well.
> 
> Good luck with them!


Thanks! That’s good to know. I’ve tied a couple of the same pattern without the GITD stuff so I’ll have to do a side by side and see if there’s any difference. I’ve had some good luck with GITD DOA shrimp in the lights up here so I figured a GITD shrimp fly may also work.


----------



## mro

Skram said:


> Not much actual tying in this one but I’ve had fun playing with resin shrimp lately. Hope to throw it in a tripletails mouth this week.
> View attachment 135840


It could be argued that that's more lure than fly....
but can't be argued it isn't kinda bada$$


----------



## Skram

Backwater said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> But with that much resin and looks like lead in the tail, you could prolly throw that thing with a spinning rod. It might not be fun throwing on a fly rod. Just saying.


Thank you. I will post after I get a chance to throw them this week. I also built a version without the Stainless Shrimp tail (from Flymen Co). They are surprisingly lighter than they look. I’m expecting them to throw about like a weighted crab does. I did build them to throw at tripletail so no long distance casting will be needed atleast.


----------



## Scottg4001




----------



## RJTaylor

Work in progress, but not terrible for my first attempt.


----------



## TXFrenchman

I’ve been tying up all kind of stuff. I’ve been really liking the crack flys with a bead head. Land softly and sink just right. Also, let me know if anybody needs a sticker!


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a few quick re-cycles that are back in stock ready to go now... 









Check out the full info here.... http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?/topic/90584-recycled-flies/


----------



## fishnpreacher




----------



## TieOneOnJax

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 136464
> I’ve been tying up all kind of stuff. I’ve been really liking the crack flys with a bead head. Land softly and sink just right. Also, let me know if anybody needs a sticker!
> View attachment 136456
> View attachment 136458
> View attachment 136460
> View attachment 136448
> View attachment 136452
> View attachment 136454
> View attachment 136428
> View attachment 136432
> 
> View attachment 136462


Nice ties. 

Are you using a studio box to take these pictures?


----------



## TXFrenchman

TieOneOnJax said:


> Nice ties.
> 
> Are you using a studio box to take these pictures?


yep, it’s a DIY one but essentially the same thing.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> yep, it’s a DIY one but essentially the same thing.


Very cool. The results are very clean.


----------



## Skram

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 136464
> I’ve been tying up all kind of stuff. I’ve been really liking the crack flys with a bead head. Land softly and sink just right. Also, let me know if anybody needs a sticker!


Nice ties! What size bead heads are you using? Are they tungsten?


----------



## TXFrenchman

Skram said:


> Nice ties! What size bead heads are you using? Are they tungsten?


I believe they are A 3/16 brass bead. They’re a great size for a size 4.


----------



## TXFrenchman

TieOneOnJax said:


> Very cool. The results are very clean.


Thank you! I usually have to do a tiny bit of editing to clean up the background. It might be worth getting on of those desk top ones eventually.


----------



## mro

Polar bear...
Haven't seen that since I was a kid.


----------



## lemaymiami

In all the years I was tying for shops (and anyone else that knew what they wanted...) I never produced a single bug using polar bear.... I've had a pound or two of the stuff for many years, though, just sitting and getting a bit yellower over time... Way back in the seventies a few enterprising souls found old moth eaten polar bear rugs, bought them, and then cut them up into pieces to sell to tyers who couldn't get the stuff any other way since they were banned from importation... 

All these years later you can now buy legal polar bear - but it's expensive. Since I've quit tying commercially I'm doing a bit of experimenting with my old stock (before it's no longer usable at all...).


----------



## mro

Other than a small ceremonial pouch with a couple feathers sticking out of it, I've never taken advantage of my Alaskan heritage.
(not counting fly fishing AK  ) 
I still have relatives there including a half brother. 

Little eye candy


----------



## Backwater

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 136464
> I’ve been tying up all kind of stuff. I’ve been really liking the crack flys with a bead head. Land softly and sink just right. Also, let me know if anybody needs a sticker!
> View attachment 136456
> View attachment 136458
> View attachment 136460
> View attachment 136448
> View attachment 136452
> View attachment 136454
> View attachment 136428
> View attachment 136432
> 
> View attachment 136462


Benjamin....Ben!!!! You are BRINGIN it!!! Man, those are freakin sweet! Even "I" want to eat them they look so good!!

Hey what's that lil lead lip looking thing?


----------



## lemaymiami

For MRO... my only brother moved up there more than 35 years ago now... He's not an angler (and thinks salmon are what you feed your dogs...)... he's a hunter and lives a full bore subsistence lifestyle. They haven't bought beef, pork, or chicken in all those years. His idea of a field rifle is a 375 H&H... He has three of them. He's in the MatSu area about 30 miles out of Palmer... I've only been once and noted two things clearly.. . Whatever I paid a dollar for here in south Florida - I had to pay two dollars in AK... The other thing that was pretty obvious - everyone I met was in a lot better physical condition than me...


----------



## TXFrenchman

Backwater said:


> Benjamin....Ben!!!! You are BRINGIN it!!! Man, those are freakin sweet! Even "I" want to eat them they look so good!!
> 
> Hey what's that lil lead lip looking thing?


Much appreciated! It’s a Flymen Fishing Co shrimp and cray tail. That fly has an orange hot bead as the egg sack but it wasn’t quite enough weight so added the small size shrimp/cray tail.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Some for the largemouth


----------



## Backwater

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Much appreciated! It’s a Flymen Fishing Co shrimp and cray tail. That fly has an orange hot bead as the egg sack but it wasn’t quite enough weight so added the small size shrimp/cray tail.


I suppose you could use fingernail polish with a top coat of Sally Hansen's clear coat to pre-paint that lead tail before tying it in. How's the action? I bet that would make a pompano fly dig and puff up some sand on the retrieve and get their attention.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Backwater said:


> I suppose you could use fingernail polish with a top coat of Sally Hansen's clear coat to pre-paint that lead tail before tying it in. How's the action? I bet that would make a pompano fly dig and puff up some sand on the retrieve and get their attention.


Yes I think it’D take paint just fine! I like them because flies sink/ride hook point up. I have really only experimented with the small on a small hook Size 4 Gamakatsu SL-45. In my head it should give a little bit of a crank bait wobble but can’t verify that yet.


----------



## Skram

Backwater said:


> I suppose you could use fingernail polish with a top coat of Sally Hansen's clear coat to pre-paint that lead tail before tying it in. How's the action? I bet that would make a pompano fly dig and puff up some sand on the retrieve and get their attention.





Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Yes I think it’D take paint just fine! I like them because flies sink/ride hook point up. I have really only experimented with the small on a small hook Size 4 Gamakatsu SL-45. In my head it should give a little bit of a crank bait wobble but can’t verify that yet.


They do add a slight wobble and darting action. They are made from stainless steel so about the weight of a bead chain. Easier to tie and look better than beadchain or dumbell in my opinion (if you want a shrimp look of course)


----------



## TXFrenchman

Skram said:


> They do add a slight wobble and darting action. They are made from stainless steel so about the weight of a bead chain. Easier to tie and look better than beadchain or dumbell in my opinion (if you want a shrimp look of course)


I like the sound of that. I also have hell picking up grass with beadchain eyes. If these pick up half the suspended grass that beadchain does they may get more use!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Few candies.
























Bend back for the bass ponds.






Olive crack-ish bug.






New little trout snack pattern. It’ll be a few months before I get to try them out though.


----------



## RJTaylor

An ugly bunch of ditch flies that will be sure to get crashed on by jacks. Snook is the target, but I’m a realist.


----------



## RJTaylor

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> View attachment 136464
> I’ve been tying up all kind of stuff. I’ve been really liking the crack flys with a bead head. Land softly and sink just right. Also, let me know if anybody needs a sticker!
> View attachment 136456
> View attachment 136458
> View attachment 136460
> View attachment 136448
> View attachment 136452
> View attachment 136454
> View attachment 136428
> View attachment 136432
> 
> View attachment 136462


I’m in for a sticker. Let me know what I need to do. One of my bulkheads will look sweet with it on there.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Been busy the last couple nights getting ready for a trip to Indian River/Mosquito Lagoon for baby tarpon and snook next week. A pattern I call a wounded mullet, regular gurglers and a shrimpy attractor pattern I call a hot mess. The wounded mulllet and hot mess have been very productive for me in Texas so I thought I'd give them a try in your Florida water.


----------



## mro

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> In my head it should give a little bit of a crank bait wobble but can’t verify that yet.


I can do that


----------



## Davo406

I call it the Gonz


----------



## Backwater

jay.bush1434 said:


>


That's just way too organized for me!


----------



## Davo406

Davo406 said:


> I call it the Gonz


The Gonz got it done today!


----------



## Inghamboys

Awesome fly! Can I get a material list?


Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> View attachment 131626
> finger mullet and mud minnows - using EP brushes and craft fur:


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Beach time...


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Inghamboys said:


> Awesome fly! Can I get a material list?


It's a pretty easy tie - I used:

AHRERX NS110 #2 hook
EP Gamechanger eyes 4.5 mm (but go up one size if you want)
4 - 6 saddle hackles (2 of the 6 are barred, placed last)
3" EP craft fur brush (could sub 3" foxy brush if you like)
1.5" EP minnow head brush

optional: one or two turns of 1.5" foxy brush between the 3" brush and the minnow head brush


----------



## Mc_Fly

Prior to fly fishing I loved and still throw a lot of gold spinnerbaits in the spartina. This is my first summer with more time spent fly fishing. I couldn’t help but to tie a few I can fish the edges of grass and oyster bars. The top is articulating and no weight for throwing right at the edges at a mid tide and the spinner (is it a fly?) is for a fat tide but not where it floods. Top one is really cool after a quick strip, it kinda fluffs is the only expression I can think of. Really good action. I got the idea from the drunk and disorderly bass fly.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Saw this slider on an Instagram video and had to tie some. Could make a great mouse fly too.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a pretty good small bug that we use for reds, snook, and baby tarpon in the backcountry when we can see there's lot of small bait up along mangrove shorelines... I call it the Gold Bug and usually do them up on a Mustad 34007 #4 hook... 








the wire weedguard is formed out of #3 trolling wire (Malin's hard wire...).

Be a hero... take a kid fishing...


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Filled a redfish box going to SC. Should be able to stick a few with something in here.








Maybe when this pandemic is fully over i'll be able to get back to Belize and teach the permit there about my kung fu.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Hoping to entice some of the bigger ladies on the beach...


----------



## shb

TieOneOnJax said:


> Tying some tiny clear shrimp for some NEFL dock light fishing. I’ve got a good feeling these will get eaten.
> 
> View attachment 134502
> View attachment 134504




Whats in there to make it flouresce?


----------



## lemaymiami

Steve, that's a great pattern and will work almost anywhere. I can remember when Scott Hamilton first came up with it years and years ago - but his never had those great eyes... The original pattern was called an Eat Me if I remember correctly and Scot hammered fish on the reef and out in blue waters with it for years (and may still be fishing them for all I know...).


----------



## JC Designs

Hey fellas! I am gonna be raising some meat chickens very soon. It will be Sept. before they are ready for the freezer. If any of ya’ll would like some saddles and capes let me know. I will preserve the capes and saddles with borax. Here is what I ask in return... Cover shipping and tie me a half dozen trout, snook, redfish, panfish, bass flys and send them back to me. The feathers will be from my yard flock birds and have some cool natural colors and barring. I will raising between 10 & 20 birds. Just pm me and let me know if you are interested. Thanks, James


----------



## RJTaylor




----------



## JC Designs

Hey fellas, looks like I might have some hackles and saddles sooner than later. Just had some biddies hatch from broody hens. As far as I can tell, these are gonna be mostly black. They may have some red and or buff coloring mixed in. And the black usually has some iridescent green to it. Some are spoken for already but my offer stands to ya’ll!


----------



## Chasingreds

Tied my first fly. Hopefully many more to come.


----------



## mro

Chasingreds said:


> Tied my first fly. Hopefully many more to come.


good start.

My first fly (got CRS) 
was tied with 4 pound mono off my push button spin caster from either a sea gull or pigeon gray feather I found on the ground. 
Used a #12 bait hook. 
Blue Gills liked it


----------



## JC Designs

JC Designs said:


> Hey fellas! I am gonna be raising some meat chickens very soon. It will be Sept. before they are ready for the freezer. If any of ya’ll would like some saddles and capes let me know. I will preserve the capes and saddles with borax. Here is what I ask in return... Cover shipping and tie me a half dozen trout, snook, redfish, panfish, bass flys and send them back to me. The feathers will be from my yard flock birds and have some cool natural colors and barring. I will raising between 10 & 20 birds. Just pm me and let me know if you are interested. Thanks, James


Wanted to clarify after reading, half dozen flys total is what I’m asking not a half dozen of each. Just want to cover cost really. Sorry if there was confusion. And I’m not picky, tie what you know! Maybe add a note telling me what it is and what it’s target species is since I’m still pretty much a newb with flies!


----------



## Rick hambric

Few strands of krystal flash, Two feathers, few wraps of krystal braid and a as bead chain.


----------



## tcov

Hopefully these can get me my first beach snook on fly, old classic schminnow pattern.


----------



## sidelock

tcov said:


> Hopefully these can get me my first beach snook on fly, old classic schminnow pattern.
> View attachment 140070


I tie mine the same way you do but the original pattern has the marabou tips at the tail cut square. I'm assuming the square tail kicks more water on the retrieve.


----------



## Canon Clark

tcov said:


> Hopefully these can get me my first beach snook on fly, old classic schminnow pattern.
> View attachment 140070


schminnows absolutey will


----------



## Canon Clark




----------



## tunataker

Getting ready for some big Jacks. I found some Clear Cure Goo dumbbell eyes that I never used before in one of my fly tying material boxes. The fly is just over 5 in. Room for improvement but I think it will work.


----------



## Backwater

This pic of this fly was one that had already been hit (hit and landed) by about 1/2 dozen snook, rinsed real good, allowed to dry out, 1 eye glued back on and fly brushed back out. Hook point touched back up and she's ready for action again.

Funny how I normally use arctic fox for the belly, but my brother's wife recently got a white Maltese dog and I couldn't take my eyes off the dog's hair and my brother noticed when I pet the dog, I was sizing up the hair to see what a fly would look like tied from that hair. So he saved some clippings from it's last haircut. The snook loved it!


----------



## Davo406




----------



## Davo406

Davo406 said:


> View attachment 141022


Little guy got it done on the mid 20” snook and micro poon


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## Davo406

Some more top water sauce


----------



## jay.bush1434

Finally tried my hand at big flatwings. This one is tied on a 3/0 Tiemco 600sp. Only issue I have is that the local fly shops are out of good barred hackle that is long enough to fit this fly. Should be a good one offshore for cobia and snapper. Hopefully I can entice a few poons and big snook when I get back to Florida in August.


----------



## lemaymiami

Good looking bug.... I particularly like that has a bit fuller profile than most flatwings that I see from up north.


----------



## Backwater

Davo406 said:


> Some more top water sauce


Have you fish these yet?

Like the idea of them, but I've found that a large unsupported hangover lip like that will droop down too much and not pop or push water, but instead, cause it to dive. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Backwater

sidelock said:


> I tie mine the same way you do but the original pattern has the marabou tips at the tail cut square. I'm assuming the square tail kicks more water on the retrieve.


It doesn't matter.


----------



## jay.bush1434

lemaymiami said:


> Good looking bug.... I particularly like that has a bit fuller profile than most flatwings that I see from up north.


Thanks Capt. I copied this from a flatwing I got from Brita Fordice a few months ago at a fly fishing show. She ties them big for Puget Sound fish. It was easier to tie than I thought but does require a fair bit of material and careful stacking to keep the profile tall and skinny without a significant amount of trimming.


----------



## sidelock

Flatwing / Bucktail blending







View attachment 141554


----------



## sidelock

Flatwing anchovie and bendbacks


----------



## Davo406

I haven’t tried them yet but have the same thoughts as you. I can always trim the lip down while on the water if they dive and don’t pop right. I think I can flip the lip back too and make them push water which would be different. I was going for a slightly larger profile for so bigger fish we scouted. Find out what they’ll do in Monday. 


Backwater said:


> Have you fish these yet?
> 
> Like the idea of them, but I've found that a large unsupported hangover lip like that will droop down too much and not pop or push water, but instead, cause it to dive.
> 
> Your thoughts?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tarpon on the beach are thick in my neck of the woods right now. Trying out a new color combo on them in a few hours. Lets hope they cooperate because i do like the color.


----------



## Davo406

A few more for the box. Tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## tcov

Canon Clark said:


> schminnows absolutey will


Well it did, until it didn’t.. drag set too tight on a decent sized snook..


----------



## tx8er

tcov said:


> Well it did, until it didn’t.. drag set too tight on a decent sized snook..
> View attachment 141868


Dang it !


----------



## mro

Shallow Expectations said:


>


Don't know if anyone interested in a small add-on to this type of fly.

I tie in a short piece of the fur (about 1/2" of the leather) inverted under the tail. I like the way it looks 










Above fly, the "add-on is actually a little longer. To have a little of the fur in front of the hooks bend I stuck it through the hook about 3/8" or so and tied it to the bottom of the shank right before it curves.


----------



## tunataker

A 3 in. greenie on a size 2 hook. Trying it on snook on the beach soon.


----------



## Backwater

tcov said:


> Well it did, until it didn’t.. drag set too tight on a decent sized snook..
> View attachment 141868


What was the hook?


----------



## mro

One way










Or another...


----------



## tcov

Backwater said:


> What was the hook?


 Gamakatsu SS15 #2


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Rick hambric

View attachment 142100
View attachment 142102
View attachment 142100
View attachment 142102


----------



## Backwater

tcov said:


> Gamakatsu SS15 #2


Almost looks like a Mustad 3407 tinned hook. Was that fish around structure?


----------



## tcov

Backwater said:


> Almost looks like a Mustad 3407 tinned hook. Was that fish around structure?


 Nope, on the beach. 99% sure it was user error, having drag not properly set to let fish run. Fly fishing beginner, so I am used to horsing on fish with my normal gear.


----------



## Flyboy

adding some dock light flies to the box


----------



## Backwater

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 142110
> adding some dock light flies to the box


If you drop the hook size to a #4 or #2, you can catch beach snook on that one.


----------



## Backwater

tcov said:


> Nope, on the beach. 99% sure it was user error, having drag not properly set to let fish run. Fly fishing beginner, so I am used to horsing on fish with my normal gear.


I actually would rather finesse those fish in rather than horsing them in. That will also keep the hooks from bending and light tippets from breaking. Also, consider going to a better hook.


----------



## tcov

Backwater said:


> I actually would rather finesse those fish in rather than horsing them in. That will also keep the hooks from bending and light tippets from breaking. Also, consider going to a better hook.


Recs for brand of hook in this size?


----------



## tx8er

tcov said:


> Recs for brand of hook in this size?


Following. I use the SS and SC 15s on a regular basis.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

tx8er said:


> Following. I use the SS and SC 15s on a regular basis.


I use the SC 15 a lot, but in my opinion they are sized a little small. The #1 is more the size of a #2. I use the #1 and 1/0 the most.


----------



## Backwater

tcov said:


> Recs for brand of hook in this size?


This is probably my fav and check out the price vs quantity!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-DAI-RIK...489791?hash=item43e87faaff:g:NVsAAOxyUrZS8xfr


Here is one that is slightly heavier but I haven't straighten one out yet.










Also, I like the Mustad 3407-BN (black nickel) for grass flats and dock light fishing.


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> This is probably my fav and check out the price vs quantity!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-DAI-RIK...489791?hash=item43e87faaff:g:NVsAAOxyUrZS8xfr
> 
> 
> Here is one that is slightly heavier but I haven't straighten one out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I like the Mustad 3407-BN (black nickel) for grass flats and dock light fishing.


One of my favorites!!


----------



## AZ_squid

Got 7 days off work for the "sickness" decided I'd start putting some flies back into the box.


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## tunataker

With so many anchovies in the surf, the snook are having a feast every morning. This 2.5 inch purple and white candy proved to be a winner.


----------



## JC Designs

Man, I’ve been watching this thread for quite some time now and can’t wait to get my “man cave” done and get a bench set up! Ya’ll have tied some amazing flies here! Keep’em comin!


----------



## AZ_squid

JC Designs said:


> Man, I’ve been watching this thread for quite some time now and can’t wait to get my “man cave” done and get a bench set up! Ya’ll have tied some amazing flies here! Keep’em comin!


You don't need a man cave to tie up some sweet flies man. Kitchen table works just fine. Nice thing about a dedicated area is that you get to leave your crap laying around haha.


----------



## JC Designs

AZ_squid said:


> You don't need a man cave to tie up some sweet flies man. Kitchen table works just fine. Nice thing about a dedicated area is that you get to leave your crap laying around haha.


Oh, I get it! But our home is a “tiny home” at 600sq ft so space is a premium for us! My little building is almost done and will be used for equipment maintenance, rod repair/building, lure making/ fly tying.


----------



## Liam Nissan

Shallow Expectations said:


> View attachment 143554


I'm stealing this pattern

Also... is there anything in addition to the chenile that makes the claws stay out?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

The eyes help them stay out too. Just wrap the claws in tight so they don't move.
I'll do a video on the pattern this weekend since my tarpon fishing is shot with the beaches closing for the weekend


----------



## permitchaser

Shallow Expectations said:


> The eyes help them stay out too. Just wrap the claws in tight so they don't move.
> I'll do a video on the pattern this weekend since my tarpon fishing is shot with the beaches closing for the weekend


Looks like you put sally on the fur then nail polish on the ends


----------



## Liam Nissan

Shallow Expectations said:


> The eyes help them stay out too. Just wrap the claws in tight so they don't move.
> I'll do a video on the pattern this weekend since my tarpon fishing is shot with the beaches closing for the weekend


awesome man thanks!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

permitchaser said:


> Looks like you put sally on the fur then nail polish on the ends


I do a coat of loon thick on the fur to make the claw. Then I color the tips and add another coat of loon thick. This way the claws keep their shape


----------



## permitchaser

Carp Bug


----------



## Skram

permitchaser said:


> Carp Bug
> View attachment 144078


What size hook is this on? I've never targeting carp, but I'd like to tie a few and give it a go.


----------



## permitchaser

I think its an 8 chrome hook


----------



## tunataker

I ran out this morning for a quick beach session before login at work. Beaches were closed for the weekend and I was dying for some action. Snook were active. Candy type fly is under 3 inch on a size 2 hook. Colors are more green than it appears here. All chewed up but I will still fish it tomorrow.


----------



## Kingfisher67




----------



## permitchaser

Kingfisher67 said:


> View attachment 144864
> View attachment 144866
> View attachment 144868


Those must be dumbbell eyes
Cool fly


----------



## TXFrenchman

Inspiration from my own on the water preferences and just hope the reds agree. Calling this one the Marshelada


----------



## Skram

5/0 Offshore & Jack Popper assortment.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## permitchaser

I've had back surgery so I'm not able to drive so to keep sain I'm tying flies





























the first Tarpon fly is what I call my super Toad, lost one in SC last year with a no fish guide casting a 13wt. for hours
Second is a Carp Craw Fish I got off YouTube and Mad river
I'm on a lot of meds so I may make some mistakes like leaving eyes of the Tarpon fly and pulling an eye off the craw fish


----------



## texican08

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Inspiration from my own on the water preferences and just hope the reds agree. Calling this one the Marshelada
> View attachment 144940
> View attachment 144942
> View attachment 144930


digging the chartreuse marshelada. What material is the body/wing/head?


----------



## JakeB

Ugly, but snagged a couple stripers


----------



## JakeB




----------



## Jdl80

few micro flexo crabs. Size 4 tiemco 800 series.


----------



## permitchaser

I had back surgery 2 weeks ago and about all I can do is tie flies. I am planning to go Carp fishing as soon as I can so that's what I've been tying. I've been going to YouTube on my TV and Kindle and talking to Henry Lee Flower IV for advise. Henry Cowan, a Striper/Carp guide in Atlanta like the Clouser swimming nymph so I tied some of those. Another suggested woolly buggers and after looking at videos I decided John Montana and others tied small weighted simple buggy flies, and some craw fish patterns. My Plan is to fill both boxes then I'll be ready for the rest of the year and beyond. Henry Lee Fowler IV has been very helpful and helped keeping me sane. I have a meeting with my Dr. Thursday to see how I'm doing. I can't lift any more then 10 lbs. so to go Carp fishing I'll need my grandsons to come and help me load the boat. I keep the Yeti, Electric Wench battery and 24V trolling motor and PP in the garage till I'm ready to go fishing


----------



## Loogie

Here are some Tarpon Toads fresh from the vice.


----------



## VTWolverine

Standup craw pattern I'd been thinking about for awhile:


----------



## fishnpreacher

VTWolverine said:


> Standup craw pattern I'd been thinking about for awhile:
> View attachment 151247


I like it!


----------



## texasag07

VTWolverine said:


> Standup craw pattern I'd been thinking about for awhile:
> View attachment 151247


What hook is that tied on? I like it!


----------



## VTWolverine

texasag07 said:


> What hook is that tied on? I like it!


Mustad 37140, I think this one is a size 6


----------



## Flyfish40

mullet fly... right around the corner


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple micro changers.


----------



## sidelock




----------



## AMiller




----------



## AZ_squid

That thing is awesome!


Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 151330
> 
> mullet fly... right around the corner


----------



## permitchaser

Tying carp flies today. Used Fly Tiers Dungeon Hi-Float fiber for tail then palmered Chenille over the hook for durability before the FTD dubbing. The Hi-Float fiber is cool it makes the tail stick up


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Tying carp flies today. /QUOTE]
> 
> So what's it called,
> and it looks to be a couple inches long?


----------



## Seebs

Umpqua U401
Chartreuse 210 flat waxed thread
Black hackle
Some shinny stuff
FL chartreuse buck tail
Holographic eyes
Loon UV thick


----------



## permitchaser

It’s a #6-8 hook I think I’ll call it Fuzzy Carp Fly


----------



## permitchaser

Now I thought more and Fuzzy Carp Bug sounds better


----------



## birdyshooter

Quick and easy micro shrimp.


----------



## sidelock

Flexor Crab
View attachment 151876


----------



## sidelock

Flexor Crab


----------



## sidelock




----------



## sidelock

View attachment 151881


----------



## sidelock

What happened to the option to delete a post ? This new format sucks !


----------



## sidelock




----------



## sidelock

View attachment 151882


----------



## sidelock

View attachment 151882


----------



## sidelock




----------



## mro

sidelock said:


> View attachment 151879


For a synthetic that's pretty cool


----------



## Davo406

SF fiber bait fish and an Oakhill special skrimp


----------



## Dave Nickles

Posting for two reasons:
1. There hasn't been a post in 10 days
2. I am a rank rookie at tying and would really like some advice, so I'm putting these up for critique. I have to say they look better when wet.


----------



## mro

Good beginning.



Dave Nickles said:


> I have to say they look better when wet.


think I do too...


----------



## permitchaser

Those will catch something. Just use them and report back


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Alot of food for snook and tarpon on the beach. Sadly losing alot of them to breaking fish off and being to lazy to change out leaders after a snook or 2.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Dave Nickles said:


> Posting for two reasons:
> 1. There hasn't been a post in 10 days
> 2. I am a rank rookie at tying and would really like some advice, so I'm putting these up for critique. I have to say they look better when wet.
> View attachment 152950
> View attachment 152951
> 
> View attachment 152952


Nice looking flies. I would suggest slightly less material on the clousers. On the shrimp, trim the hair over the hook eye back a little so it doesn't interfere with the loop knot. Pinch your barbs down. Go fish them.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Been fiddling around with some super weedless bait fish patterns tied on an offset shank worm hook. The material is tied on a piece of 40lb hard mono, then all tied to the offset shank of the hook. I UV thin the eyes on and then build up a nice head with UV thick. They swim very balanced with a fairly slow head down sink. Caught redfish on the green one yesterday. I've got a couple ideas to fine tune the pattern and just need to water test them before hitting the fly box with a half dozen or so of each.


----------



## sidelock

jay.bush1434 said:


> Been fiddling around with some super weedless bait fish patterns tied on an offset shank worm hook. The material is tied on a piece of 40lb hard mono, then all tied to the offset shank of the hook. I UV thin the eyes on and then build up a nice head with UV thick. They swim very balanced with a fairly slow head down sink. Caught redfish on the green one yesterday. I've got a couple ideas to fine tune the pattern and just need to water test them before hitting the fly box with a half dozen or so of each.
> View attachment 153749
> View attachment 153750


You can get worm hooks with longer shanks to facilitate fly tying. These are VMC XL Wide Gap Worm Hooks. I don't like the off set to the side type, instead I offset them by grasping the shank with smooth nose pliers and bending it up words, which positions the point well above the line of the shank to create a larger gap. The particular hook in the picture was one of the first I worked with before I started off setting them. You can also keel them in different positions to influence their action and tie rattles that flex when a fish bites.


----------



## lemaymiami

Iv'e been adding rattles as needed for years doing something similar - only mine are at the rear of the hook concealed by the spreader... on conventional "point down" hooks...


----------



## permitchaser

lemaymiami said:


> Iv'e been adding rattles as needed for years doing something similar - only mine are at the rear of the hook concealed by the spreader... on conventional "point down" hooks...


Then show us


----------



## commtrd

permitchaser said:


> Then show us


Kinda rude eh? A little respect goes a long way, like asking for some images or instruction. Catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Or maybe a different / better way to tie flies?


----------



## LowTideFly




----------



## gh_estero

Some minnow patterns, a few shrimp patterns and some poppers. All got the job done on a variety of fish this weekend!


----------



## G_straus822

gh_estero said:


> Some minnow patterns, a few shrimp patterns and some poppers. All got the job done on a variety of fish this weekend!


Saturday was interesting!


----------



## permitchaser

tide up a few Gurglers for my trip to NC this fall


----------



## Flyfish40

Some redfish flies


----------



## rspehL

Some beach mullet for the snooks!


----------



## texasag07




----------



## gh_estero

G_straus822 said:


> Saturday was interesting!


by this weekend, I meant Sunday....lol


----------



## permitchaser

Found this pattern on YouTube searched for red fish gurglers with weed guard. I've been trying to use 40lb. Mono for weed guard but I'm not happy with them. I'm going back to pieces of plastic drink bottles


----------



## AZ_squid

Well see what the fish think of these guys next weekend. Hoping the drum and sheepies like them.


----------



## [email protected]

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 154176


Hey @texasag07 ,

I love the profile of this fly -- I'm curious about what brushes you used. I tried to make one similar. It looks like a pseudo hair tail and then 2-3 brushes. I did it w/ foxy/craft fur/micro streamer brushes and it's not a bad looking fly but it doesn't quite have the structure your fly does. Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## texasag07

[email protected] said:


> Hey @texasag07 ,
> 
> I love the profile of this fly -- I'm curious about what brushes you used. I tried to make one similar. It looks like a pseudo hair tail and then 2-3 brushes. I did it w/ foxy/craft fur/micro streamer brushes and it's not a bad looking fly but it doesn't quite have the structure your fly does. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 154522


There aren’t any brushes used. Pseudo tail, then a wrap of crosscut rabbit, then two hackles palmered forward kinda similar to how you would tie a seaducer head.


----------



## Jason M

I needed some skinny stuff


----------



## LowTideFly

Baby Poon Ammo


----------



## featherwhipper

Strong Arm Blue Crab/Fiddler Flies.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Not so sure about the red/tan kwans but that is what was requested so we make it happen. One of these days I’ll have time to refill my permit box with the Kung fu crabs.


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

A little redfish and sheepy bug I’ve been working on. Drives fish nuts!


----------



## eightwt

Chopsflyfishes said:


> A little redfish and sheepy bug I’ve been working on. Drives fish nuts!


Does look fishy? Recipe?


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

eightwt said:


> Does look fishy? Recipe?


Tail: about a 2 and a half inch strip of black rabbit
Legs: Grizzly Flutter legs purple barred fuschia
Flash: black Krystal flash
Collar: package was labeled as deer hair. It is NOT deer har, closest thing I've been able to find is temple fox
Body: Black and purple EP crustacean brush trimmed flat like a crab body
Weedguard, 30lb mason
Eyes: works best with large bead chain or small lead eyes
Hook: SC15 sz2 or similar


----------



## eightwt

Chopsflyfishes said:


> Tail: about a 2 and a half inch strip of black rabbit
> Legs: Grizzly Flutter legs purple barred fuschia
> Flash: black Krystal flash
> Collar: package was labeled as deer hair. It is NOT deer har, closest thing I've been able to find is temple fox
> Body: Black and purple EP crustacean brush trimmed flat like a crab body
> Weedguard, 30lb mason
> Eyes: works best with large bead chain or small lead eyes
> Hook: SC15 sz2 or similar


Thanks


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Yak minnow


----------



## mro

Chopsflyfishes said:


> View attachment 154857
> 
> A little redfish and sheepy bug I’ve been working on. Drives fish nuts!


two pieces to make the tail?


----------



## Chopsflyfishes

mro said:


> two pieces to make the tail?


Nope just one single strip about 2 or 2 and a half inches long. it was my last piece of rabbit so I had to make do. I think it looks better and throws better than a longer tail anyway.


----------



## mro

Chopsflyfishes said:


> I think it looks better


I agree, 
but the reason i asked is that I use two pieces so the "top and bottom" of the tail are have more "symmetry" which from the picture yours seems to have.
Nice tie.


----------



## permitchaser

tying up some silver sides for my trip to NC chasing false albacore


----------



## mro

sometimes little sparse flies are killer....


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> sometimes little sparse flies are killer....


I'll try that.


----------



## BD108

First "Shrimp" fly and only third fly ever tied. Attempted from a youtube video. Let me know what y'all think? I didn't have any dubbing so I made due with some yarn. Not sure if that was the right call. Appreciate any input.


----------



## mro

I think that's pretty good for your third tie.


----------



## permitchaser

Good that you used what you had. Only comment is you may want to use lead wire around the hook to get it to sink. The way you have is eyes on the front and eyes on the back. Fish probably won't care. Go use it and prove me wrong


----------



## permitchaser

I purchased some beads from Michael's for eyes and couldn't wait to use some


----------



## HoseMonkey

Purple shrimp. My first go at it, turned out better than I expected. About to whip up a few more. I’m still very new to the tying game


----------



## RJTaylor

Looks good. The only recommendation I have, is to tie it hook point up next time(mono eyes).


----------



## HoseMonkey

RJTaylor said:


> Looks good. The only recommendation I have, is to tie it hook point up next time(mono eyes).


Thanks for the input! This is my second fly I’ve tied so it’s been a kind of trial and error deal. Hope to get it down a little better after one or two more and a few beers😏


----------



## fishnpreacher

HoseMonkey, Your fly will indeed ride hook point up, but the eyes as you have them will be on the bottom of the fly. If you flip the fly over and tie in the mono eyes the same way, you should be good.
If that's just your second fly, you are way ahead of where I was in tying flies. My second fly was trashed....literally. I would still fish this one as is!


----------



## HoseMonkey

fishnpreacher said:


> HoseMonkey, Your fly will indeed ride hook point up, but the eyes as you have them will be on the bottom of the fly. If you flip the fly over and tie in the mono eyes the same way, you should be good.
> If that's just your second fly, you are way ahead of where I was in tying flies. My second fly was trashed....literally. I would still fish this one as is!


thanks! I just been watching a lot of YouTube and decided to take on the challenge. Purple and black has been working really well for me for catching reds here in Galveston, TX. Hoping to catch one on a fly I tyed myself


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## neueklasse




----------



## neueklasse




----------



## jay.bush1434

Finally got my return trip to the Mosquito Lagoon planned so I'm working on some old school style poon flies. I'm going to tie this same pattern 4 different ways with different material and see how they fish. The one in the pic swims fantastic.
3/0 Kona hook
Black bucktail
Black crystal Estaz chenille body for just a touch of sparkle
Barred red/black hackle for collar over Estaz


----------



## permitchaser

Looks good but I'm not a poon. Let us know if they like it


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

neueklasse said:


> View attachment 155763


I tie a redfish-crack fly very similar in color to this and it slams here in SE LA. I recommend throwing a few orange rooster saddle feathers under the fur and trimming the EP fibers a little more, that's what I do and I think it swims a lot better.


----------



## scissorhands




----------



## permitchaser

Do those actually catch fish or do they just look like they would


----------



## mro

jay.bush1434 said:


> poon flies


Last year in this thread Capt. Bob Lemay posted a pic of his "Sand Devil" .
I've got a few copies I made in my box for next time I chasing tarpon and will throw them at just about anything else if i see it while that fly is in hand ready to go... 
Think it should be an excellent clear water fly.









Everglades Flies?


Making my first trip to the Everglades in March. Can anyone help me out on some patterns or colors for snook, baby tarpon, etc..? I've got the materials so lets here them! Thanks.




www.microskiff.com


----------



## PaytonWP

First time poster. I love this thread.
Here’s a game changer type shrimp
And a little slider


----------



## permitchaser

PaytonWP said:


> First time poster. I love this thread.
> Here’s a game changer type shrimp
> And a little slider
> View attachment 156025
> 
> View attachment 156026


So what species are going for...GT


----------



## Bill Payne

I jumped a bunch of baby tarpon on a 4 wt yesterday. This was the fly. I have no idea where I got it and I want to reproduce it. This is a deceiver, right? i want to tie up a few more but I’m not familiar with the synthetic.any idea what it is? Also what is the fat foil that is Wrapped around the shank.

I can reproduce with buck tail and flashabou, I’m curious as to what these materials are though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eightwt

Bill Payne said:


> This is a deceiver, right? i want to tie up a few more but I’m not familiar with the synthetic.any idea what it is? Also what is the fat foil that is Wrapped


Sorta, look at some Deceiver Utubes. The material is silver tinsel.


----------



## lemaymiami

Howdy Bill, that's a classic Lefty's Deceiver, with saddle hackles (three on a side paired with the curve facing inwards to that the tail makes a single unit), then mylar tinsel (flat ribbon like material, comes in different widths and colors, years ago your choice in mylar was either silver or gold...) tied in just short of the head then wound forward from the hook bend to the thread where you catch the end of the mylar with the tying thread then trim the remainder away... Finally ending with bucktail (or the longer hairs from a calf tail - as long as they're still straight). Once the body is completed over the mylar a small head of thread is built up and whip finished away... 

The Deceiver has been around for years and years - and there're probably more You Tube videos of it than just about any other saltwater pattern if you look a bit. Lefty's pattern was so universal it was even commemorated with a stamp issue of it by the Post Office a few years back... I used to do hundreds of them for different shops years ago.. mostly in size 1/0 with every color variation you can imagine. By the way most of us long ago got away from using mylar tinsel for that silver body - instead we use diamond braid or something similar that's quick to tie and provides more color choices... That mylar body is always the first thing to shred away from a Deceiver when you get bit.... 

Looked in my photo files but couldn't find a pic of a basic Deceiver... Here's the only one I still have - it's a full dress version of Lefty's classic meant for really big fish.. The shops that carried it called it a Southern Deceiver and I only did them on very strong, heavy 4/0 hooks... 








this version is seven inches overall...


----------



## Bill Payne

lemaymiami said:


> Howdy Bill, that's a classic Lefty's Deceiver, with saddle hackles (three on a side paired with the curve facing inwards to that the tail makes a single unit), then mylar tinsel (flat ribbon like material, comes in different widths and colors, years ago your choice in mylar was either silver or gold...) tied in just short of the head then wound forward from the hook bend to the thread where you catch the end of the mylar with the tying thread then trim the remainder away... Finally ending with bucktail (or the longer hairs from a calf tail - as long as they're still straight). Once the body is completed over the mylar a small head of thread is built up and whip finished away...
> 
> The Deceiver has been around for years and years - and there're probably more You Tube videos of it than just about any other saltwater pattern if you look a bit. Lefty's pattern was so universal it was even commemorated with a stamp issue of it by the Post Office a few years back... I used to do hundreds of them for different shops years ago.. mostly in size 1/0 with every color variation you can imagine. By the way most of us long ago got away from using mylar tinsel for that silver body - instead we use diamond braid or something similar that's quick to tie and provides more color choices... That mylar body is always the first thing to shred away from a Deceiver when you get bit....
> 
> Looked in my photo files but couldn't find a pic of a basic Deceiver... Here's the only one I still have - it's a full dress version of Lefty's classic meant for really big fish.. The shops that carried it called it a Southern Deceiver and I only did them on very strong, heavy 4/0 hooks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this version is seven inches overall...


Thanks captain, I’ll tie some up the way you suggest. And calf tail is a good tip, the buck tail is just not quite right.


----------



## PaytonWP

permitchaser said:


> So what species are going for...GT


La and Florida redfish this winter hopefully


----------



## Jdl80

flexo mullet


----------



## Jason M

Getting ready for skinny stuff


----------



## lemaymiami

Finally did find a pic of the standard Deceiver I tied so many of for shops.. Here it is on a 1/0 hook - the body is calf tail (old timers called it "kip tail" since it was originally a substitute for Impala (kip tail) that was no longer allowed to be exported from Africa - long before I ever tied my first fly... Note that the body (whether calftail or bucktail needs to extend a bit past the entire hook for best effect. This version also comes with a pearl diamond braid underbody as well as pearl Flashabou Accent... The painted eyes you see are my own addition to the original version (and the tail on this sample is about 1/2 inch too long - but no one's perfect...


----------



## Jason M

lemaymiami said:


> Finally did find a pic of the standard Deceiver I tied so many of for shops.. Here it is on a 1/0 hook - the body is calf tail (old timers called it "kip tail" since it was originally a substitute for Impala (kip tail) that was no longer allowed to be exported from Africa - long before I ever tied my first fly... Note that the body (whether calftail or bucktail needs to extend a bit past the entire hook for best effect. This version also comes with a pearl diamond braid underbody as well as pearl Flashabou Accent... The painted eyes you see are my own addition to the original version (and the tail on this sample is about 1/2 inch too long - but no one's perfect...


Bob,

I'd love to hear how you tie on your hackle? Do you trim the hackle first? Strip the fibers off stem, etc.

Do you handle schlappen differently than saddle hackle?


----------



## lemaymiami

I do it in different ways - depending on the effects needed... with a saddle hackle tail the traditional way ("Deceiver style) you match your two sides (for the Deceiver it's three on a side, for a Tarpon Snake it's four on a side...) so that each side has all the feathers curving the same way.. .then marry the two sides (total six hackles for a Deceiver style tail, eight for a Tarpon Snake...) then holding them as a unit, strip off all the fibers not needed - then trim the bare feather shafts to the exact dimensions you want under the thread and tie in place with the entire unit on top of the hook shank. This allows a smooth body later for subsequent body materials to be mounted onto... if needed. Next I add any flash needed in whatever colors (for me, that's usually pearl Flashabou or Flashabou Accent and the strands will be tied in so they stream alongside the tail before moving on to the next step... The only time I add any glue (I long ago quit using head cement - the stuff doesn't glue much of anything...) is a tiny drop of super glue at my starting point after the first material is tied in place and a final drop on the head of the fly after all of the tying is done for that fly... My favorite super glue is called Krazy Glue, and I only use the original thin version - it's available in most grocery stores or drug stores... Here's a pic showing it in use...









Using neck hackles for a tail, things change... Like above, the various hackles are matched up (almost always only three on a side, then married up as a unit (all six feathers with the curve facing outwards then while holding them as a unit - then a quick cut across all six is done - slightly ahead of where you're going to tie them in and no fibers are stripped away at all... leaving the fibers in place will prevent any of the neck hackles from twisting (hopefully) as you tie them into place... + Now for the fun part - you again divide the two sides apart and only tie in one side at a time - not on top of the hook shank , but on each side so that the feather shafts align with each side of the hook shank....

A quick look backwards... Each tarpon fly (or something similar where you're using the tail feathers splayed apart) will either start with a bare hook shank or a "spreader" tied in first.... That spreader is a generous amount of calftail tied in first before you tie in the neck hackle tail...








this pic shows a hint of the spreaders on the Big Eye series of Keys style tarpon flies - particularly the upper right hand ones (Sand Devils)... if you look closely you can see a hint of orange at the base of each tail - that's the spreader... This photo shows flies ready to be packaged after the final finish was applied and allowed to harden (using FlexCoat, a rodcrafter's finish, that needs to be rotated for two hours after application..).

Spreaders add bulk to the pattern - but their main purpose is to prevent the tail feathers from fouling when you're tossing them at fish...

Hope this helps. I used to do classes and seminars on this sort of stuff. If you could watch the tying process you'd catch on pretty quickly.... All of my thread is simply Danville's Flat Waxed Nylon (roughly 210 denier if you're using
another brand of thread... ).

Almost forgot... Schlappen is handled the same as saddle hackles with one or two exceptions.... By its nature schlappen has heavier feather stems, so if you're going to palmer with it (wrap the feather around the hook shank) you'll not be able to use the part that has a thick shaft that won't wrap properly at all. I tend not to use schlappen for tails since, once again, it's nature won't provide those nice straight feathers you're wanting for a tail...


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Its that time of year again to restock candies. 2 dozen down and only 3 more dozen to go.


----------



## lemaymiami

Good looking Surf Candies...


----------



## Jason M

lemaymiami said:


> I do it in different ways - depending on the effects needed... with a saddle hackle tail the traditional way ("Deceiver style) you match your two sides (for the Deceiver it's three on a side, for a Tarpon Snake it's four on a side...) so that each side has all the feathers curving the same way.. .then marry the two sides (total six hackles for a Deceiver style tail, eight for a Tarpon Snake...) then holding them as a unit, strip off all the fibers not needed - then trim the bare feather shafts to the exact dimensions you want under the thread and tie in place with the entire unit on top of the hook shank. This allows a smooth body later for subsequent body materials to be mounted onto... if needed. Next I add any flash needed in whatever colors (for me, that's usually pearl Flashabou or Flashabou Accent and the strands will be tied in so they stream alongside the tail before moving on to the next step... The only time I add any glue (I long ago quit using head cement - the stuff doesn't glue much of anything...) is a tiny drop of super glue at my starting point after the first material is tied in place and a final drop on the head of the fly after all of the tying is done for that fly... My favorite super glue is called Krazy Glue, and I only use the original thin version - it's available in most grocery stores or drug stores... Here's a pic showing it in use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using neck hackles for a tail, things change... Like above, the various hackles are matched up (almost always only three on a side, then married up as a unit (all six feathers with the curve facing outwards then while holding them as a unit - then a quick cut across all six is done - slightly ahead of where you're going to tie them in and no fibers are stripped away at all... leaving the fibers in place will prevent any of the neck hackles from twisting (hopefully) as you tie them into place... + Now for the fun part - you again divide the two sides apart and only tie in one side at a time - not on top of the hook shank , but on each side so that the feather shafts align with each side of the hook shank....
> 
> A quick look backwards... Each tarpon fly (or something similar where you're using the tail feathers splayed apart) will either start with a bare hook shank or a "spreader" tied in first.... That spreader is a generous amount of calftail tied in first before you tie in the neck hackle tail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic shows a hint of the spreaders on the Big Eye series of Keys style tarpon flies - particularly the upper right hand ones (Sand Devils)... if you look closely you can see a hint of orange at the base of each tail - that's the spreader... This photo shows flies ready to be packaged after the final finish was applied and allowed to harden (using FlexCoat, a rodcrafter's finish, that needs to be rotated for two hours after application..).
> 
> Spreaders add bulk to the pattern - but their main purpose is to prevent the tail feathers from fouling when you're tossing them at fish...
> 
> Hope this helps. I used to do classes and seminars on this sort of stuff. If you could watch the tying process you'd catch on pretty quickly.... All of my thread is simply Danville's Flat Waxed Nylon (roughly 210 denier if you're using
> another brand of thread... ).
> 
> Almost forgot... Schlappen is handled the same as saddle hackles with one or two exceptions.... By its nature schlappen has heavier feather stems, so if you're going to palmer with it (wrap the feather around the hook shank) you'll not be able to use the part that has a thick shaft that won't wrap properly at all. I tend not to use schlappen for tails since, once again, it's nature won't provide those nice straight feathers you're wanting for a tail...


Thank you Bob. I've been trying for 25 years but it was all self taught with some hints here and there and books could really get into the details like this. They were all pattern pictures and a recipe list.


----------



## lemaymiami

If I'm ever forced to leave the water - a fly-tying book is one of several different projects I'd consider... but I doubt I'll be leaving the water as long as I'm able to stand up in the morning... Pretty much in geezer territory now but still enjoy guiding...


----------



## mro

lemaymiami said:


> If I'm ever forced to leave the water - a fly-tying book is one of several different projects I'd consider... but I doubt I'll be leaving the water as long as I'm able to stand up in the morning... Pretty much in geezer territory now but still enjoy guiding...



PLEASE DO IT SOON 

I've but half a dozen books about fly fishing.
I'll place an order today if you commit to to doing one.
I've got a couple years on you fly fishing the salt in Florida but,
all things considered I'm just a novice.
I'd bet there's at least a few of us who are willing to send an incentive now to be among the first to get some of your insight to the sport we love.


----------



## lemaymiami

Thanks for the kind words... Chico Fernandez (who's written a book or two himself) told me years ago that they're fun to do - as long as you're not expecting much money... and so it goes...


----------



## permitchaser

Tied up some False Albie Candy


----------



## permitchaser

Don't know why my horizontal pictures turn


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> False Albie Candy


I could see that working along the beaches.


----------



## Loogie

How about some Purple Marsh Crabs


----------



## mro

Loogie said:


> How about some Purple Marsh Crabs


My video is sure screwed up.
They look orange/black to me.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> My video is sure screwed up.
> They look orange/black to me.


Me too. Lol.


----------



## Loogie

Well, you guys are right, they aren't exactly purple, LoL. This is the "Purple Marsh Crab" this crab is more orange and green...


----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking crab flies... All I ever did with crab patterns was try to match the color of the crab to the bottom colors I was fishing in (except for the Merkin which I kept original...). A dark crab for a dark bottom, a light crab for a light bottom... not much else to say from this corner... 

Once again, though, great looking crabs... and the way you have those lead eyes set up they should dive for the bottom just like the real thing...


----------



## Loogie

Thanks for the tips on the colors and the compliments Capt LeMay!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Pure crack sexiness...


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> Pure crack sexiness...
> View attachment 156750


OK, that one looks green


----------



## jay.bush1434

Trying to copy Capt Bob’s tarpon snake in the first one. Playing with cross cut rabbit strips in the second one. I generally don’t like to palmer rabbit strips since the skin tends to dry up after a couple times and it effects the action of the rabbit fur. Anyway, have a trip scheduled in a couple weeks to fish the Mosquito lagoon again. Hopefully I can convince a tarpon to eat that snake and a snook to eat the other one. That’s if the big girls stay around...


----------



## permitchaser

Tying up some big loud gurgs for water over grass reds


----------



## TXFrenchman

6 more Marsheladas


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Few strong arm merkins in my favorite fish catching colors olive, tan and purple. Tied on #2 SL12s’ w/ large bead chain on 2 and X-small lead on the purp.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Attempt at a mouse. Maybe I’ll get a bass to eat it?


----------



## permitchaser

MatthewAbbott said:


> Attempt at a mouse. Maybe I’ll get a bass to eat it?
> View attachment 157375


that shows creativity and what did you do to make it float


----------



## MatthewAbbott

permitchaser said:


> that shows creativity and what did you do to make it float


The body is “home grown” 😉 opossum tied in a dubbing loop. I’ve tied smaller flies with it and it seems to be pretty buoyant. Haven’t tied anything this large with it though (sz 2). Should float well enough though.


----------



## permitchaser

MatthewAbbott said:


> The body is “home grown” 😉 opossum tied in a dubbing loop. I’ve tied smaller flies with it and it seems to be pretty buoyant. Haven’t tied anything this large with it though (sz 2). Should float well enough though.


Fly Tiers Dungeon has high float fiber that may work. It’s good to watch their video on how to fluff it up


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> what did you do to make it float


deer hair works...


----------



## Loogie

Here are some Gurglers ready for action, the big ones are #2/0, smaller ones #2


----------



## 59441




----------



## mro

I still haven't got around to getting some of that uv glue although I did get a couple little tubes of super glue from the drug store.
Managed to glue the eyes to my finger ...


----------



## 59441

I use E6000 to glue the eyes on, then Uv to cover everything to keep threads locked in.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> I still haven't got around to getting some of that uv glue although I did get a couple little tubes of super glue from the drug store.
> Managed to glue the eyes to my finger ...


like we've never done that before


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> like we've never done that before


It was new to me... 
I'm still using epoxy.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

My version of an Avalon Crab fly. The permit loved this fly when I was in Belize. Keep them light with bead chain or brass and they are killers when dragged in front of some cruising permit.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## permitchaser

Do those pieces of mono work as weed guard in Spartina grass


----------



## MatthewAbbott

permitchaser said:


> Do those pieces of mono work as weed guard in Spartina grass


Some.


----------



## RJTaylor

MatthewAbbott said:


> View attachment 157855


Good looking fly, Matt.

Never had good luck with solid dark colors on the LLM. Maybe it’s the water clarity? Most of what I fish down here is martini clear.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

RJTaylor said:


> Good looking fly, Matt.
> 
> Never had good luck with solid dark colors on the LLM. Maybe it’s the water clarity? Most of what I fish down here is martini clear.


Thanks. Lately olive-ish has been doing pretty good for me. Our water has been more on the dirty side. Once it clears up ill start throwing lighter natural colors more.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MatthewAbbott said:


> Thanks. Lately olive-ish has been doing pretty good for me. Our water has been more on the dirty side. Once it clears up ill start throwing lighter natural colors more.


I'd fish the heck out of that fly. Purple and black has been working for me. Haven't really found any really clean water so dark patterns it is.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Loving this lightbulb fly


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Half of a new box completed. seems fishy so far


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola

Can we see side views of the bead eye/clouser's? Look great.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> Can we see side views of the bead eye/clouser's? Look great.


Same pattern just different color and with the xsmall lead eyes. My favorite little bonefish snack.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Sz 4 SL45 shrimp


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Just learning to airbrush to make some good popper heads. Results have been interesting so far.


----------



## mro

Shallow Expectations said:


> Just learning to airbrush to make some good popper heads. Results have been interesting so far.



At times I'm a top water fanatic...  very nice work


----------



## karstopo

Boring fish getters. Size 4 gamakatsu SL-45. Small tungsten dumbbells. Redfish, trout, flounder, jacks, sheepshead, croaker, drum, whiting, etc. catchers.


----------



## mro

karstopo said:


> Boring fish getters


I'd be surprised if those wouldn't get eaten in just about any river or lake in the USA...


----------



## lemaymiami

Borski's redfish slider - a great shallow water pattern. First time I saw one used (my angler brought a few with him) every red we sight-fished just jumped on one the moment it came into view. Nowadays it's been added to my arsenal...


----------



## karstopo

I tied a few more Borski sliders along with a couple of gartside soft hackle streamers. Fish the flies you enjoy tying and fishing.


----------



## Loogie

Borski sliders work very well in mangroves, as long as you put a good double 30lb hook guard in front, you can swim that thing through some rough stuff. I have lost more than one when I hook a fish in some thick grove's, great fly, I tie some in all black and all purple as well.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smaller lighter strong arm crab b/c f*#$& sheepshead.













Second for size reference.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Little dock light pattern. Not sure if the glow is gimmicky or will help, we’ll see!


----------



## TXFrenchman

One of these days I’ll actually talk myself it to fishing a gurgler. Whenever that day comes I’ll have a few on hand.


----------



## mro

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Not sure if the glow is gimmicky or will help, we’ll see!


I've got a small box with 6 or 7 pieces of luminous fake fur. Tied some on some "deep sea" jigs and a couple streamers. Did catch a few stripers on one of the streamers but never fished them enough to see if they could produce any better than anything else I've tied. 



Benjamin Baudouin said:


> One of these days I’ll actually talk myself it to fishing a gurgler.


I've a couple in a box and have enough material to ty dozens more but I just like throwing my cork and wood poppers. Now and then I'll throw a deer hair top water streamer/slider or spun hair popper.

love the strikes on top


----------



## TXFrenchman

mro said:


> I've got a small box with 6 or 7 pieces of luminous fake fur. Tied some on some "deep sea" jigs and a couple streamers. Did catch a few stripers on one of the streamers but never fished them enough to see if they could produce any better than anything else I've tied.
> 
> 
> 
> I've a couple in a box and have enough material to ty dozens more but I just like throwing my cork and wood poppers. Now and then I'll throw a deer hair top water streamer/slider or spun hair popper.
> 
> love the strikes on top


It’s hard for me to get away from patterns that I have more faith in! Next time I’m out and they’re thick, I’ll swap to one and try and build a little faith-


----------



## mro

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Next time I’m out and they’re thick, I’ll swap to one and try and build a little faith-


A fly shows it's worth first, just because you like it. 
Then second if it produces when other flies don't.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> It’s hard for me to get away from patterns that I have more faith in! Next time I’m out and they’re thick, I’ll swap to one and try and build a little faith-


Back when I fished lights a lot with conventional tackle I would throw glow crappie jigs and sassy shads. Worked well enough that I kept them in my pier box.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Put together a box for an instagram giveaway. Should make someone happy.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Shallow Expectations said:


> Put together a box for an instagram giveaway. Should make someone happy.
> View attachment 158925


Hell of a giveaway!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Hell of a giveaway!


The last giveaway didn't do so great. Gave away $100 in tying materials and a couple flies. This is a $200 box so hopefully it gets some attention.


----------



## mro

Shallow Expectations said:


> The last giveaway didn't do so great.


I could send you a couple of my flies...
Then at least you could get a few laughs 

Some pretty nice ties in there, but white crabs?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Shallow Expectations said:


> Put together a box for an instagram giveaway. Should make someone happy.
> View attachment 158925


Man, I might have to join Instagram....


----------



## Shallow Expectations

mro said:


> I could send you a couple of my flies...
> Then at least you could get a few laughs
> 
> Some pretty nice ties in there, but white crabs?


 Fish that white crab over some white sand flats in the Bahamas or Belize and it will do great. 



MatthewAbbott said:


> Man, I might have to join Instagram....


 Best place to view some great flies.


----------



## mro

Shallow Expectations said:


> Fish that white


I was just yanking on your chain ... leader


----------



## permitchaser

Send it a vet or wounded warriors


----------



## karstopo

Redfish Crack, my iteration of it, in colors that have served me well.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Faux fox shrimp.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Louisiana 9 pack


----------



## karstopo

Never fished these, first time tying, Redfish rattle fly. Swam great, feeling hopeful about their chances.


----------



## jay.bush1434

karstopo said:


> View attachment 159232
> 
> Never fished these, first time tying, Redfish rattle fly. Swam great, feeling hopeful about their chances.


Those will get chomped right now. The Northshore of West G bay is really clear and a lot of the widgeon grass has died back in the cooler water. A lot of the reds we caught the last couple days were throwing up shrimp and polychaete worms.


----------



## 59441

A certain someone inspired me to try wire weed guards. surprised at how easy they are to tie in.
@lemaymiami


----------



## karstopo

More of these size 2 gama stinger redfish rattle pattern in fall/winter colors. Going to fish them, hopefully they work in the saltwater. Caught a LMB and yellow bass on a chartreuse and white one so they aren’t completely repulsive to fish. Easy tie at any rate.


----------



## Loogie

Karstopo, nice ties, you should try the same flies using the new bend back hooks that are available. JS Fly fishing has them, they will certainly add an extra dimension to your flies. If you do show us some pics!


----------



## permitchaser

karstopo said:


> View attachment 159471
> 
> More of these size 2 gama stinger redfish rattle pattern in fall/winter colors. Going to fish them, hopefully they work in the saltwater. Caught a LMB and yellow bass on a chartreuse and white one so they aren’t completely repulsive to fish. Easy tie at any rate.


Do those really rattle. I have plenty of beads and can tie them to any fly like you did but just wondering


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Got a request to do some tan/rust kwans. Photo makes the body look much lighter than it is. Really digging the colors. 
Working on doing a frog too. Still getting use o using the airbrush but getting better. Once I put these parts together with some palmered hackles and wiggle legs I think we'll be in business.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

With all the wind and rain lately it seemed fitting to refill some tarpon boxes after a great summer of tarpon fishing. Doing some toads for a tarpon specific box.


----------



## permitchaser

My version of a Borski Carp Fly
#6 Eagle Claw streamer, Fly tiers Dungeon High Float fiber, bead chain, FTD Kraken dubbing
Just a little UV thread


----------



## Skram

Some Psuedo Hair Fathead minnows on #2 Ahrex. Redfish and Striper have been eating them up lately.


----------



## Newman

Skram said:


> Some Psuedo Hair Fathead minnows on #2 Ahrex. Redfish and Striper have been eating them up lately.
> View attachment 159881


Those please!!!


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola

Skram said:


> Some Psuedo Hair Fathead minnows on #2 Ahrex. Redfish and Striper have been eating them up lately.
> View attachment 159881


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola

Any of those for sale?


----------



## IRLyRiser

Headed to Louisiana in the morning.


----------



## CedarCreek

Tied up a few shrimp gurglers making use of an abundant supply of chihuahua x cattle dog fur.


----------



## Dave Nickles

As a rookie I hesitated to post after the shrimp gurglers, but what the hell gotta start somewhere. So bored with the covid stuff that I have been trying to learn from youtube and some great stuff from this forum. I'm also learning to get used to how something as amateurishly ugly as these ties can look so good in the water.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Dave Nickles said:


> As a rookie I hesitated to post after the shrimp gurglers, but what the hell gotta start somewhere. So bored with the covid stuff that I have been trying to learn from youtube and some great stuff from this forum. I'm also learning to get used to how something as amateurishly ugly as these ties can look so good in the water.
> 
> View attachment 160247
> View attachment 160248
> View attachment 160249
> View attachment 160250


 Not bad. On the baitfish are they weighted on the shank? If not I don;t think they will flip over and ride like you want them too. The shrimp will catch, fish it. Flies do not need to be dolled up and pretty to be effective. I have a youtube channel that can help you with your tying. I try and breakdown each pattern and go slow so you can replicate the flies for DIY guys. Here is a link to an easy baitfish. You will find some easy shrimp patterns on there as well. Post whatever flies you make and if you need help ask. Plenty of good tyers on here who can help you get better.


----------



## Dave Nickles

Yes sir the shanks are weighted with "lead wire'' like I saw on a recent post and they ride pretty good. I'm a subscricer to your youtube channel and have learned from it. I just ordered some shell bodies so I can try your MFC crabs. Thanks


----------



## 59441

Dave Nickles said:


> Yes sir the shanks are weighted with "lead wire'' like I saw on a recent post and they ride pretty good. I'm a subscricer to your youtube channel and have learned from it. I just ordered some shell bodies so I can try your MFC crabs. Thanks


If you want to practice tying baitfish without "wasting" a lot of money... eagle claw hooks at bass pro in big packs and congo hair brush from Fly tyers dungeon and just go ham. Won't feel bad about wasting material since its affordable yet decent quality. I still feel bad every time a fly doesn't come out right after spending $14 on brush.



Fly Tying Materials | Fly Tying Recipes | Fly Tying Supplies | Fly Tyers Dungeon | Fly Tying Supplies




https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/eagle-claw-lazer-sharp-billy-pate-fly-hooks-lo67



I also recommend this guys video.


----------



## permitchaser

Dave Nickles said:


> As a rookie I hesitated to post after the shrimp gurglers, but what the hell gotta start somewhere. So bored with the covid stuff that I have been trying to learn from youtube and some great stuff from this forum. I'm also learning to get used to how something as amateurishly ugly as these ties can look so good in the water.
> 
> View attachment 160247
> View attachment 160248
> View attachment 160249
> View attachment 160250


you'd be surprised how many fish are caught on flies you think are ugly


----------



## fishnpreacher

permitchaser said:


> you'd be surprised how many fish are caught on flies you think are ugly


Most flies are tied to catch fishermen first, then fish second
Ugly flies catch fish, mine are proof.


----------



## wmw4




----------



## Terry

Been stuck in a hotel for 5 weeks (weekdays) lost count of the number of flies that have been tied...


----------



## Copahee Hound

@Terry Purple and pink crack? What conditions does that work? Pink is my confidence topwaater


----------



## Terry

Copahee Hound said:


> @Terry Purple and pink crack? What conditions does that work? Pink is my confidence topwaater


The condition at the time was boredom. Figured why not... I will give a shot.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Testing the yellow rose - TX redfish approved


----------



## ERK




----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking crabby bugs...


----------



## RG Air

solid record on floodtide this year


----------



## karstopo

Duck hunting daughter shot a hooded merganser this morning. Turned the flank feathers into gartside soft hackle streamers.


----------



## permitchaser

That's what I like shoot it, skin it, tie a fly


----------



## karstopo

More of the Gartside Soft Hackle Streamers with the Hooded merganser collars, hopefully in some winning saltwater colors. These hover and suspend like a Corky lure so they can be fish slow and shallow. The bottom one is how they look once drug through the water a few casts. The profile gets fishy once they get wet that initial time and stays that way until the fish chew them up. Here’s to fish chewing them up.


----------



## BrownDog

Electric chicken/wando special


----------



## mro

BrownDog said:


> Electric chicken/wando special


What hook is that?


----------



## BrownDog

mro said:


> What hook is that?


umpqua back country size 1


----------



## mro

My favorite hook is the Mustad 34007
I do tie using other hooks but it's my go to hook for close to 1/4 of all my streamers both fresh and saltwater.


----------



## birdyshooter

I'm getting pretty good at cranking these bad boys out. Now, just t







o find time to do some fishing!!


----------



## Dave Nickles

Is that Mustad actually stainless steel? I was looking at it, but in many places stainless hooks are not legal - appropriately in my opinion.


----------



## birdyshooter

It's a.....



https://www.gamakatsu.com/product/b10s-stinger-1x-strong-forged/#


----------



## LowTideFly

Redfish will oblige


----------



## lemaymiami

I’d sure like to hear about places where “stainless hooks aren’t legal”....


----------



## BrownDog

Same basic pattern , one tied heavier with more materials, the other tied lighter with less material.


----------



## karstopo

lemaymiami said:


> I’d sure like to hear about places where “stainless hooks aren’t legal”....


I know Texas prohibits stainless steel hooks for shark, but I believe this is for natural bait only. Doesn’t Florida have a similar ban for reef fish and bait fishing with stainless hooks?


----------



## lemaymiami

Quite possibly - not certain since I haven’t fished offshore since the mid eighties....

I was a commercial fly tyer for at least 35 years though, tying for shops locally and as far away as Boston and even Oregon... and I’ve never heard the slightest prohibition about flies using stainless hooks.

Years ago I did get requests from shops catering to specific fly tournaments that I not use stainless in specific orders I was filling (bonefish tournament) but that was their preference only - not a rule or law...


----------



## birdyshooter

My 5 minute crack addiction. Simple in and out. Dungeon fibers, spinner blade skirt, self made brush, and lead eyes.


----------



## Dave Nickles

lemaymiami said:


> I’d sure like to hear about places where “stainless hooks aren’t legal”....


While not relevant to fly fishing, FWC regs state "All persons aboard a vessel harvesting reef fish must possess and use non-stainless steel non-offset circle hooks when using natural baits." I have seen on other forums that some states prohibit stainless - can't say which from memory. I personally dont think it good to use them but I certainly wouldn't hold against anyone.


----------



## lemaymiami

Don't believe that has anything at all to do with fly fishing hooks.... that's why I asked initially... 

Each to his own... the idea that hooks "rust out" in a fish over time is actually a fallacy. What actually happens is an abscess forms, enlarges, then the hook falls out if the fish lives long enough. Regulators will regulate though and we get to live with whatever they decide is best... Mostly the FWC is right on the money with their regs and they're head and shoulders above what we had here in Florida before they were formed. My first conservation battles came as a fishing club member in the late seventies back when we lost every battle we fought and watched specie after specie go into decline and collapse so I have a very clear memory of the "bad old days" before the advent of the FWC... Still - they're not infallible and I can think of several instances in particular - but no government agency is any better. We're lucky to have them down here in paradise... 

Although I'm no longer tying commercially I still buy my hooks by the thousand per size - and the vast majority from a #6 all the way up to a 4/0 will be that time honored Mustad #34007 (stainless, of course). I do use non-stainless hooks premium hooks for tarpon and other hook breaking species (either Tiemco or Owner) but the way they will rust after only one or two uses is not one of their better features...


----------



## permitchaser

Well it turned cold here so I got a little crazy


----------



## saltyhackle

here's an experimental foamy shrimp pattern I whipped up out of boredom.. read about it on a blog from some tarpon lodge in mexico.. looked pretty cool so I gave it shot. will likely have to wait till summer to throw at some baby poons..


----------



## Uno

A little tailing bonefish bug tied on a Gama SL45 size 4.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Simple low water fly. Sz 6 SL12s


----------



## trekker




----------



## permitchaser

trekker said:


> View attachment 161342


Is that a wire leader


----------



## trekker

permitchaser said:


> Is that a wire leader


No. Just a piece of wire the fly hangs on.


----------



## 59441




----------



## Jred

Lil redfish crab


----------



## ShallowMinded84

My work boots.......it's cold here in Florida!!


----------



## bigbassin123

This is my first post here.

Figured I’d share some flies I’ve tied recently, most are stolen off other posts in this thread. Fairly inexperienced on tying so feel free to weigh in with comments/criticism.

First handful are just seaducer/dt gibby style flies for the surf and mosquito ditch fishing, following two are redfish flies.

The last fly is something easy I came up with for small creek fishing, very effective on panfish and small bass. Basically a small clouser (#12 hook) with a marbuo tail. With how simple it is, I doubt I’m the first to come up with it.


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## Loogie

How about some Squgly's, a snook catcher!


----------



## Seymour fish

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 162140


Surf, The placement of your top “lip” is awesome and works much better than the typical gurgler. Try it on a topwater shrimp for reds !


----------



## permitchaser

Bass popper I saw on Dungeon 
Mine has high float tail


----------



## Flyboy

big, nasty and hopefully something thinks it looks tasty


----------



## BrownDog

This is a fly that has been working very well for me lately, I use it in olive/black, purple/blaick, chartruse/purple. Tied on size 1 Umpqua Backcountry with SM lead eyes.



Attach eyes and use mono to create a loop to help the tail from fouling










Tie in the rabbit zonker strip for a tail then cut off a section of rabbit zonker from the hide and place into a dubbing loop. 










Spin the loop and pick out the hair, then palmer forward to create a collar.










From here form another larger dubbing loop we will use for the body. We will tie in EP fiber or similar, I use a piece of cardboard to lay the fiber on and then hold while i place it in the loop.




























Once in the loop spin it up and pick the fibers out.










Palmer this forward until you are just behind the eyes.










Pick out the fibers as best you can with a comb or bodkin










Trim to your desired shape


----------



## birdyshooter

@BrownDog Nice step by step!!


----------



## permitchaser

BrownDog said:


> This is a fly that has been working very well for me lately, I use it in olive/black, purple/blaick, chartruse/purple. Tied on size 1 Umpqua Backcountry with SM lead eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Attach eyes and use mono to create a loop to help the tail from fouling
> 
> View attachment 162337
> 
> 
> Tie in the rabbit zonker strip for a tail then cut off a section of rabbit zonker from the hide and place into a dubbing loop.
> 
> View attachment 162338
> 
> 
> Spin the loop and pick out the hair, then palmer forward to create a collar.
> 
> View attachment 162339
> 
> 
> From here form another larger dubbing loop we will use for the body. We will tie in EP fiber or similar, I use a piece of cardboard to lay the fiber on and then hold while i place it in the loop.
> 
> View attachment 162340
> 
> 
> View attachment 162341
> 
> 
> View attachment 162342
> 
> 
> Once in the loop spin it up and pick the fibers out.
> 
> View attachment 162343
> 
> 
> Palmer this forward until you are just behind the eyes.
> 
> View attachment 162344
> 
> 
> Pick out the fibers as best you can with a comb or bodkin
> 
> View attachment 162345
> 
> 
> Trim to your desired shape
> 
> View attachment 162346


Thanks for the recipe. Looks like a Tarpon fly but maybe Snook or what?


----------



## BrownDog

permitchaser said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Looks like a Tarpon fly but maybe Snook or what?


Redfish, but I bet plenty others would eat it too. A lot of action with the rabbit and will push a decent bit of water with the EP up front. 

I should have added a top down view but I trim the body like a toad style fly.


----------



## Flyfish40

BrownDog said:


> This is a fly that has been working very well for me lately, I use it in olive/black, purple/blaick, chartruse/purple. Tied on size 1 Umpqua Backcountry with SM lead eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Attach eyes and use mono to create a loop to help the tail from fouling
> 
> View attachment 162337
> 
> 
> Tie in the rabbit zonker strip for a tail then cut off a section of rabbit zonker from the hide and place into a dubbing loop.
> 
> View attachment 162338
> 
> 
> Spin the loop and pick out the hair, then palmer forward to create a collar.
> 
> View attachment 162339
> 
> 
> From here form another larger dubbing loop we will use for the body. We will tie in EP fiber or similar, I use a piece of cardboard to lay the fiber on and then hold while i place it in the loop.
> 
> View attachment 162340
> 
> 
> View attachment 162341
> 
> 
> View attachment 162342
> 
> 
> Once in the loop spin it up and pick the fibers out.
> 
> View attachment 162343
> 
> 
> Palmer this forward until you are just behind the eyes.
> 
> View attachment 162344
> 
> 
> Pick out the fibers as best you can with a comb or bodkin
> 
> View attachment 162345
> 
> 
> Trim to your desired shape
> 
> View attachment 162346


Looks great! I tie a very similar fly with a purple zonker strip some silly legs Palmer some rabbit brush and a some tarantula brush and finish with some stacked deer hair. It’s killer!


----------



## Flyfish40

Flyfish40 said:


> Looks great! I tie a very similar fly with a purple zonker strip some silly legs Palmer some rabbit brush and a some tarantula brush and finish with some stacked deer hair. It’s killer!


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## permitchaser

Couple of Hellgrammite flies for carp if you don’t know what a Hellgrammite is it’s the larval form of a dragonfly


----------



## Flyfish40

jackson man said:


> Great looking fly! Care to share the recipe? Thanks!


Thanks... I do purple rabbit strip 1st, then some Finn raccoon in purple, then I do the tarantula brush about 4 wraps and add silly legs and finish by stacking deer hair and small dumbbell eyes. Great movement and sits will on the bottom and moves water well.


----------



## fishnpreacher

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 162430
> 
> Couple of Hellgrammite flies for carp if you don’t know what a Hellgrammite is it’s the larval form of a dragonfly


Growing up we called them "go-devils". Go down to the creek, turn over a few rocks maybe stir the leaves on the bottom a bit, we would get several and go to the pond and catch some catfish. And they will bite you!


----------



## mro

fishnpreacher said:


> they will bite you


Their tiny monsters, 
and carnivorous like most animals on the planet.


----------



## Newman

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 162430
> 
> Couple of Hellgrammite flies for carp if you don’t know what a Hellgrammite is it’s the larval form of a dragonfly


Not to split hairs, pretty sure the larval form of a dragonfly is called a dragonfly nymph, hellgrammite is the nymph of a dobsonfly.


----------



## permitchaser

When I was a kid my uncle would take me to the Patomic river in MD. Fished out of an aluminum boat and caught the crap out of cat fish on hellgramites. I made my uncle put them on a hook cause they bite. But fish love them


----------



## permitchaser

Newman said:


> Not to split hairs, pretty sure the larval form of a dragonfly is called a dragonfly nymph, hellgrammite is the nymph of a dobsonfly.


You are correct grasshopper, my bad


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Electric Chicken Redfish Crack. Got a few all pink ones too for chasing Pompano in the morning.


----------



## Newman

permitchaser said:


> When I was a kid my uncle would take me to the Patomic river in MD. Fished out of an aluminum boat and caught the crap out of cat fish on hellgramites. I made my uncle put them on a hook cause they bite. But fish love them


They will bite!
As a kid we used to catch them, flipping rocks and trying to grab them behind head.
It was great fun, and every single one got promptly eaten when impaled on a hook and thrown in.
They were hard enough to come by that one had to be careful about where they were cast, slow pools got bream (usually redeyes), big smallmouth or the occasional holdover brown trout were in the waist deep, shaded undercuts, especially if there was wood or big boulders nearby.
We later got good at catching mad Tom’s, they only got eaten by the big stuff.
Glad I spent my summers on creeks and rivers instead of inside on a computer or gaming console.


----------



## mro




----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 162469


That won't catch anything, it looks to good
So how is it tied? All I can figure out is the eyes
Dave Whitlock?


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Dave Whitlock?


Think I've got one of his books from the 80's,

This is a _mro articulated_ fly 
When lucky the tails wag on a slow retrieve or when held in a current.
Even most of the stone flies aren't tied this big.

hook tied first
goose biots for the tail
olive rabbit dubbing with gold tinsel rib

Then attach to the front shaft.
More olive dubbing.
Along the way attaching the dubbing, stop here and there to attach some swiss straw for the shell cases and legs.

btw,
how the goose biots are tied in make the tail wag... or not
If adding some weight, only on the front shaft, not the hook.
Eyes made using some small plastic beads and mono.


----------



## permitchaser

I watched a video on tying a stone fly. They used plastic body pieces and a gang of legs from a fly tying supply company. I kinda like all the tyers on here that create their material


----------



## Loogie

How about some #6 Squgly flies...these suspend and are killer in the mangroves!


----------



## Loogie

And some #2 Crabs


----------



## permitchaser

Crawfish Carp fly. FTD Hi-Float fibers and kraken dubbing, Eagle Claw #6 long shank
I had trouble getting my carp flies down quick with just lead wraps. So I went to a cone and bead


----------



## KurtActual

slowly getting back into tying


----------



## Loogie

Decided to tie up some shrimp, I tied some suspending and some a little heavier that should scoot to the bottom gently.


----------



## permitchaser

FTD Tarpon Dragon 
Owner 2/0 Aki Twist


----------



## rspehL

I am dreaming of bonefish and permit these days. I will start on the tarpon stuff for may.
Robbie


----------



## rspehL




----------



## redchaser

Today I tied some of these 



to join all of these


----------



## Copahee Hound

rspehL said:


> View attachment 163225


Your organization makes my OCD feel lazy


----------



## rspehL

Copahee Hound said:


> Your organization makes my OCD feel lazy



I now have sooo many fly boxes now but they are all labeled and organized.


----------



## permitchaser

I have too many fly boxes but their not labeled but I can see my ugly flies through the clear tops


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> too many fly boxes


Too many? not possible 
back in the eighties I once (very briefly) felt a tinge of guilt about my collection of rods/reels/tying materials/boats etc..
Then I noticed my wife's shoe collection, matching purses, belts, clothes etc. (was taking up 3/4's of our walk-in closet).
One of her purses cost more than 5 current top end fly rods.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola

Man those Louis Vuittons can be expensive, Hermes are even more so I found out! Gotta keep Mamma happy, because if, well you know the rest.


----------



## permitchaser

I never felt guilty buying fishing stuff. But then y'all heard I got a new push pole and it only cost diamonds for her


----------



## ButterDawg

Simple tarpon bug on 1/0 Gami SL12S


----------



## Jason M

Jig hook seaducer made with badger


----------



## kjnengr

ButterDawg said:


> Simple tarpon bug on 1/0 Gami SL12S
> View attachment 163432



Looks good ButterDawg. Recipe? Marabou tail, marabou collar, and ep brush head?


----------



## ButterDawg

kjnengr said:


> Looks good ButterDawg. Recipe? Marabou tail, marabou collar, and ep brush head?


Appreciate it! It's basically a finnquito variation. Stacked marabou tail, palmered webby saddle hackle collar, and a Hareline wire-free synthetic fox brush head. 

First time using the wire-free brush and it is an interesting material. Looks great and is way cheaper than EP but questionable durability and not much less bulky than a wire brush.


----------



## Loogie

Tying some Seaducer's, its a very effective pattern!


----------



## permitchaser

ButterDawg said:


> Appreciate it! It's basically a finnquito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variation. Stacked marabou tail, palmered webby saddle hackle collar, and a Hareline wire-free synthetic fox brush head.
> 
> First time using the wire-free brush and it is an interesting material. Looks great and is way cheaper than EP but questionable durability and not much less bulky than a wire brush.


I looked you dubing brush, looks interesting
I got these from FTD for $6. A lot cheaper than EP


----------



## ButterDawg

Rabbit strip and laser dub minnows for snook on 1/0 SC15


----------



## tailwalk

My take on Giacobba's skrimp.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

A few scraggly feathers + an old bell = excellent cat toy


----------



## Loogie

Here is a shrimpy color shrimp!


----------



## Flyboy

When all I can do is chase steelhead or ice fish, I chase steelhead


----------



## ButterDawg

Seaducer variation on a 2/0 SC15. Head is two marabou dubbing loops in front of a palmered saddle hackle to prevent the marabou from collapsing.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 164024
> When all I can do is chase steelhead or ice fish, I chase steelhead


Maybe one day.


----------



## Flyfish40

for reds and sheepys


----------



## mro

Bad A$$ case of the crabs there Flyfish40


----------



## Loogie

What do you make those claws with Flyfish40?


----------



## Flyfish40

Loogie said:


> What do you make those claws with Flyfish40?


It is ultra chenille, I double it over and make and over hand knot to create a little joint in the claw and use whatever color you want and burn the edges... blue claws look pretty badass also


----------



## Flyfish40

Flyfish40 said:


> It is ultra chenille, I double it over and make and over hand knot to create a little joint in the claw and use whatever color you want and burn the edges... blue claws look pretty badass also


----------



## Loogie

Sure are good looking crabs! Nice work, thanks for the description, going to add that to my arsenal of ideas.


----------



## Seebs




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Couple redfish bugs.


----------



## RJTaylor

You're in Texas, aren't you Matthew? How do you get away with no weed guard?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

RJTaylor said:


> You're in Texas, aren't you Matthew? How do you get away with no weed guard?


We don’t have a ton a grass in our bay system and what grass we do have fouls the hook anyways. I’m not a fan of weed guards. I’ll tie them in sometimes but usually end up cutting them off anyways.
When I do fish grass I just don’t let the fly get down into it too much and deal with it when I have too.


----------



## permitchaser

Tarpon Demon


----------



## Toad

Layman’s attempt at some poon bugs


----------



## jackson man

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.


Simple EP Micro Minnow used for white bass, hybrids, smallies


----------



## Cory Michner

Toad said:


> Layman’s attempt at some poon bugs


Those don't look "Layman" to me!


----------



## jackson man

Cory Michner said:


> Those don't look "Layman" to me!


They look quite effective!


----------



## ButterDawg

Rounding out my box for a trip to the Keys hopefully happening in early March. Anything missing? Thinking some taller profile baitfish


----------



## jackson man

ButterDawg said:


> Rounding out my box for a trip to the Keys hopefully happening in early March. Anything missing? Thinking some taller profile baitfish
> 
> 
> View attachment 164734


Maybe a few cuda flies?


----------



## permitchaser

You look all set. I'm tying up some too but the fun is to pace yourself tying.


----------



## permitchaser

ButterDawg said:


> Rounding out my box for a trip to the Keys hopefully happening in early March. Anything missing? Thinking some taller profile baitfish
> 
> 
> View attachment 164734


What type of box is that?


----------



## birdyshooter

permitchaser said:


> What type of box is that?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

38 dozen flies completed for a shop. Fingers hurt but it’s worth it if one of these catches a fish. Now doing a bonefish box for a fellow forum member then back to shop orders. Hopefully I have time to fish in February.


----------



## jackson man

Shallow Expectations said:


> 38 dozen flies completed for a shop. Fingers hurt but it’s worth it if one of these catches a fish. Now doing a bonefish box for a fellow forum member then back to shop orders. Hopefully I have time to fish in February.
> View attachment 164900
> View attachment 164901
> View attachment 164902


Wow! Looks like a crab army!


----------



## ButterDawg

Shallow Expectations said:


> 38 dozen flies completed for a shop. Fingers hurt but it’s worth it if one of these catches a fish. Now doing a bonefish box for a fellow forum member then back to shop orders. Hopefully I have time to fish in February.


Excellent work!! Are those bottom streamers yak?


----------



## jackson man

permitchaser said:


> What type of box is that?


Cliffs Bugger Box! I own several, however they don't have a a gasket lined lid. They hold a lot of flies but you do have to be careful that they don't get too much spray on them.


----------



## ButterDawg

jackson man said:


> Cliffs Bugger Box! I own several, however they don't have a a gasket lined lid. They hold a lot of flies but you do have to be careful that they don't get too much spray on them.


Yep, this is the Bugger Beast Jr.

Large carrying capacity, but still light and comfortably fits in a rolltop backpack. Can be made DIY with a plastic handgun case and some slit foam for a quarter of the price.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Working on some patterns for sheepshead. Getting ready for The Sheepy tourney. This one is large gold bead chain eyes, sightcast marsh legs, sculpin wool body and a strip of micro pulsator rabbit strip. Sinks slow and moves with the slightest touch on the fly line. Daiichi 2546 #4 hook with the gap opened a little


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jay.bush1434 said:


> Working on some patterns for sheepshead. Getting ready for The Sheepy tourney. This one is large gold bead chain eyes, sightcast marsh legs, sculpin wool body and a strip of micro pulsator rabbit strip. Sinks slow and moves with the slightest touch on the fly line. Daiichi 2546 #4 hook with the gap opened a little


Strong arm merkins and small crack flies... FYI 😉😉😉


----------



## AZ_squid

Sandcrab variant, reds liked them the other day and my buddy landed 2 sheepshead on one very similar.


----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking bugs. Reminds me why I quit filling orders after doing it for more than thirty years...


----------



## jay.bush1434

lemaymiami said:


> Great looking bugs. Reminds me why I quit filling orders after doing it for more than thirty years...


This coming from a guy that has multiple well known flies some still in current production. You are being too kind Capt. I tie your tarpon snake often in multiple sizes.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

ButterDawg said:


> Excellent work!! Are those bottom streamers yak?


 Yes those are Yak minnows. Those were my go to fly over the summer for tarpon and snook on the beach.


----------



## saltyhackle

Olive SA merkin variation. been the go to for reds all winter here in TB


----------



## jay.bush1434

jackson man said:


> Cliffs Bugger Box! I own several, however they don't have a a gasket lined lid. They hold a lot of flies but you do have to be careful that they don't get too much spray on them.


I have 6 of them that I use to store my flies. I use an large MFC box that has clear lids and gaskets on my boat. I load the MFC box based on what I'm fishing for from the Bugger beasts and take it on the boat.


----------



## permitchaser

I picked up some expensive boxes from Dollar General some cost .50 and others where $1. They hold my flies just fine


----------



## jackson man

permitchaser said:


> I picked up some expensive boxes from Dollar General some cost .50 and others where $1. They hold my flies just fine


Diamond Jim Brady?


----------



## Snakesurf

I make my fly boxes with Plano boxes without the dividers and glue the thick EVA sheets from Hobby Lobby in them to hold the flies. You can cut EVA ribbing strips and glue them to the sheet glued to the box. It comes out to about $5 a box. My photo is one with flies in it.


----------



## permitchaser

jackson man said:


> Diamond Jim Brady?


These are just fine and the price was right


----------



## ButterDawg

Glades backcountry sampler tied up for a forum member


----------



## lemaymiami

Good looking bugs...


----------



## permitchaser

Orange Crush Tarpon Flies


----------



## permitchaser

FTD Tarpon Dragon


----------



## permitchaser

FTD Sand Crabs


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Did a bonefish box for a fellow member. Almost had to keep it for myself.


----------



## Snakesurf

Call it a rabbit fur and marabou "Pole Dancer".


----------



## permitchaser

Shallow Expectations said:


> Did a bonefish box for a fellow member. Almost had to keep it for myself.
> View attachment 165520


Can you show them out of the box?


----------



## permitchaser

Clear water Tarpon Demons


----------



## trekker




----------



## BrownDog

Snakesurf said:


> Call it a rabbit fur and marabou "Pole Dancer".


That fly has to have unreal action


----------



## Shallow Expectations

permitchaser said:


> Can you show them out of the box?


I already mailed out the package but here are a few that were in the box


----------



## Shallow Expectations

SBS video on tying a strong arm merkin. Pretty much a must have fly for bonefish and permit in the keys right now and I'm sure great on those species on any flat around the world.


----------



## BrownDog

Size 2 SC15 after a good day


----------



## mro

That's one wide gap hook you got there Browndog...


----------



## BrownDog

mro said:


> That's one wide gap hook you got there Browndog...


Another custom wide gap hook from awhile back.


----------



## permitchaser

BrownDog said:


> Size 2 SC15 after a good day
> 
> View attachment 165666


Try Owners


----------



## BrownDog

permitchaser said:


> Try Owners


which model? Overall I like tying on the SC15 due to the hook dimensions and it does hold up well overall.

the 2 worst I have used are the Gama B10 stingers and the umpqua all purpose saltwater


----------



## permitchaser

BrownDog said:


> which model? Overall I like tying on the SC15 due to the hook dimensions and it does hold up well overall.
> 
> the 2 worst I have used are the Gama B10 stingers and the umpqua all purpose saltwater


owner flyliner or Aki light


----------



## MatthewAbbott

BrownDog said:


> Size 2 SC15 after a good day
> 
> View attachment 165666





BrownDog said:


> Another custom wide gap hook from awhile back.
> 
> View attachment 165671


Bend them back in and get some more...🤘


----------



## Loogie

How about some crabs


----------



## ButterDawg

Loogie said:


> How about some crabs
> View attachment 165730


Really like that double strong arm. Haven’t seen it done before but will def have to try it!


----------



## texasag07

BrownDog said:


> which model? Overall I like tying on the SC15 due to the hook dimensions and it does hold up well overall.
> 
> the 2 worst I have used are the Gama B10 stingers and the umpqua all purpose saltwater


Swap to the mustad c-68snp dt and this will be a much smaller problem or no problem depending on the size. The mustad has a slightly larger diameter but sized the same size and the same profile. It sticks just about as good but isn’t a total pile without bend or breaking especially for redfish.


----------



## Loogie

Here is the pattern I am settling on, I will tie 4 of these, then 4 lighter ones and 4 blue crabs.


----------



## neueklasse

Hopefully future redfish turds


----------



## permitchaser

First time I tried chanelle claws 🦞


----------



## Loogie

Whats the body material? Thats a busy fly, and I bet it works well!


----------



## ElLobo

Been on to some shrimpy stuff this time of year. Based off the simram fly but with some modification. Has a rattle in the tubing body.


----------



## ButterDawg

Some recent stuff for the personal box in between orders

Toad - 1/0 SL12S


----------



## ButterDawg

Tarpon bunny variations - 1/0 SL12S


----------



## ButterDawg

Gamechangers with the new EP Practical Brush Combo Pack. Still kind of a pain to tie, but definitely easier not needing to trim anything. Hardware: 15mm shank - 15mm shank - 20mm shank - 20mm shank - 2/0 SLS12


----------



## jay.bush1434

permitchaser said:


> First time I tried chanelle claws 🦞
> View attachment 165861


show a pic of that fly wet. I like it a lot.


----------



## mro

That fly reminds me of a homeless guy I saw in SF last week


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 165886
> 
> 
> That fly reminds me of a homeless guy I saw in SF last week


Then maybe I’ll catch a wino homeless Tarpon


----------



## permitchaser

jay.bush1434 said:


> show a pic of that fly wet. I like it a lot.


Here you go Jay, next one will have dumbbell eyes cause this one sinks too slow. That FTD dubbing floats. And when I took it out of the water it didn’t look wet while in the water everything wiggled, that’s what I want


----------



## permitchaser

Loogie said:


> Whats the body material? Thats a busy fly, and I bet it works well!


All Fly Tyers Dungeon stuff. Sand Crab brown dubbing for the splitter/tail and Private Stash white mix. Bug legs in brown for antenna and bead chain eyes. I’m changing to dumbbells next cause FTD dubbing floats


----------



## permitchaser

Put dumbbells on then went with tan legs and olive crystal web. Brown crab and blue crab sand crab dubbing. Gami SL12S, 210, flat wax in chartreuse This baby should sink


----------



## jay.bush1434

permitchaser said:


> Put dumbbells on then went with tan legs and olive crystal web. Brown crab and blue crab sand crab dubbing. Gami SL12S, 210, flat wax in chartreuse This baby should sink


Keep some with bead chain and some with dumbbells. I often see small crabs riding the tide high in the water column and they only go down if spooked.


----------



## permitchaser

jay.bush1434 said:


> Keep some with bead chain and some with dumbbells. I often see small crabs riding the tide high in the water column and they only go down if spooked.


Your right Jay I was thinking to keep it near the surface and then pull it down just like a real crab or the way to fish for Permit


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> keep it near the surface and then pull it down


What type of fly line are you using?


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> What type of fly line are you using?


Floating Monic, I think. 9-15' leader


----------



## FlyBy

Choko flies


----------



## permitchaser

ElLobo said:


> Been on to some shrimpy stuff this time of year. Based off the simram fly but with some modification. Has a rattle in the tubing body.
> View attachment 165865


Looks good. I'm guessing for redfish. Like the rattle


FlyBy said:


> Choko flies
> 
> View attachment 166023


Go get them Flyby


----------



## jackson man

permitchaser said:


> Here you go Jay, next one will have dumbbell eyes cause this one sinks too slow. That FTD dubbing floats. And when I took it out of the water it didn’t look wet while in the water everything wiggled, that’s what I want
> 
> View attachment 165946


Always a good idea to test new patterns out ahead of time to see how fast or slow they sink, do they ride true. does material wrap the hook bend. This especially important when playing with new tying materials. Good job!


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Been tying up some strongarm yarn merkins


----------



## ButterDawg

Flexo crabs on #1 SL11-3H











EP Spawning Shrimp on #4 SL11-3H


----------



## Cory Michner

ButterDawg said:


> Flexo crabs on #1 SL11-3H
> View attachment 166048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EP Spawning Shrimp on #4 SL11-3H
> View attachment 166049


Beautiful - what is the body material on the spawning shrimp? I really like how translucent it is.


----------



## ButterDawg

Cory Michner said:


> Beautiful - what is the body material on the spawning shrimp? I really like how translucent it is.


Thank you! Material is EP Shrimp Dub Brush 0.75” in tan and shrimp pink


----------



## redchaser

BrownDog said:


> which model? Overall I like tying on the SC15 due to the hook dimensions and it does hold up well overall.
> 
> the 2 worst I have used are the Gama B10 stingers and the umpqua all purpose saltwater


BrownDog,

The Gama SL12s is very similar in dimensions to the SC15, but stronger. For winter time bulls I quit using SC15's because I was getting bent hooks, switched to the SL12s and haven't had the problem since. I like the Gama SC15's and SL12S' because they are "bitey", I don't miss many hookups with them.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

ButterDawg said:


> Some recent stuff for the personal box in between orders
> 
> Toad - 1/0 SL12S
> 
> View attachment 165882


 Love the new avatar. Butter Dawg has got to be either a yella lab, or a golden ret...


----------



## Toad

ButterDawg said:


> Some recent stuff for the personal box in between orders
> 
> Toad - 1/0 SL12S
> 
> View attachment 165882


ButterDawg, what kind of marabou do you use for the tails on those toads? They are perfect. Mine do not look like that...


----------



## ButterDawg

Toad said:


> ButterDawg, what kind of marabou do you use for the tails on those toads? They are perfect. Mine do not look like that...


Nothing crazy - Wapsi Strung Marabou or Hareline Extra Select work fine

My “secret” is to tie in by the tips and palmer the stem, rather than doing stacks. Half the challenge is finding a feather with the right mix of stem thinness, barbule length, whispiness, and volume to get the desired effect. I think the marabou tends to foul less when tied in like this as well.Looks like a hot mess at first but really comes to life when brushed out!

A significant portion of the pack ends up being kinda junky and I try to find other uses for it.


----------



## mro

ButterDawg said:


> the challenge is finding a feather


Some times the feather just needs a little work.
These are made from the "worst" saddle hackle" I've got.










Think the bottom one will make a nice green back...
(with a better feather)


----------



## Skram

I just finished up filming/editing a series of tying videos for my friend at Space Coast Flies. We launched our first tutorial yesterday and will be releasing more every week or 2. This is a full length detailed version and we will be releasing shorter versions of each video as well for people that don't want to watch the long one and just need a step by step or refresher. Subscribe if you enjoy it and want to see more soon.


----------



## kjnengr

ButterDawg said:


> Nothing crazy - Wapsi Strung Marabou or Hareline Extra Select work fine
> 
> My “secret” is to tie in by the tips and palmer the stem, rather than doing stacks. Half the challenge is finding a feather with the right mix of stem thinness, barbule length, whispiness, and volume to get the desired effect. I think the marabou tends to foul less when tied in like this as well.Looks like a hot mess at first but really comes to life when brushed out!
> 
> A significant portion of the pack ends up being kinda junky and I try to find other uses for it.


How many feathers were you using for each tail? One? Multiples?


----------



## ButterDawg

kjnengr said:


> How many feathers were you using for each tail? One? Multiples?


Usually 2 feather sections in different colors for a bit of contrast. Tie in by the tips and strip everything from the quill where it starts getting too thick to palmer to help keep things clean. The middle section you’re left with should have the best quality fibers. Preen/brush out feathers as you wrap to prevent fibers from getting trapped.


----------



## kjnengr

ButterDawg said:


> Usually 2 feather sections in different colors for a bit of contrast. Tie in by the tips and strip everything from the quill where it starts getting too thick to palmer to help keep things clean. The middle section you’re left with should have the best quality fibers. Preen/brush out feathers as you wrap to prevent fibers from getting trapped.
> 
> View attachment 166215


Cool. I thought it looked a little thick to be just one feather. I have seen people tie in by the stem and palmer from the tip as well. Yes, I do like the look that using different colors gives you. 

I used the same technique to make a collar on the fly below. I palmered marabou and EP sparkle brush together similar to the way you mention using two different colored marabou feathers.


----------



## permitchaser

Got a new brush from FTD. Put some gold NL and tan legs with white crab dubbing as a tail. I need some more marabou I want to be like @butterdog


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

permitchaser said:


> Got a new brush from FTD. Put some gold NL and tan legs with white crab dubbing as a tail. I need some more marabou I want to be like @butterdog


@ButterDawg is the man lol


----------



## ButterDawg

Not sure I deserve the praise, but appreciate the kind words! Some great work being presented here from so many talented folks

First half of a custom order of tarpon bunnies made for @Out4Trout


----------



## tailwalk

Clean ties, butterdawg! I tie toads like that too.






pretty sure they like 'em 😀

Playing with deer hair lately:


----------



## permitchaser

Couple of Tarpon sliders, my version, black and purple and clear water flies


----------



## mro




----------



## texasag07




----------



## mro




----------



## mro




----------



## RJTaylor

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 167062
> View attachment 167062


Looks good. Keep us posted on it's durability.


----------



## Dave Nickles

That's some beautiful work! Juvie Rainbow Trout for the big boys?


----------



## kjnengr

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 167062
> View attachment 167062


What material did you use for the head of that fly?


----------



## tailwalk




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Tied with beach snook in mind( if I can get the dates booked)

#4SL12s EP baitfish & a heavy #4 “kit” hook bug.














Think they would work late July-ish?


----------



## Toad

Tied this one this afternoon. Still takes me a while...


----------



## Loogie

Matthew, Yes they will absolutely work, I would also suggest you tie a half dozen Schminnows. It is a must have pattern for the surf. The summer is perfect for Snook on the beach, especially Sanibel Island where I live half the year. Your pattern with the black chain eyes is perfect for that environment. BTW The Schminnow is designed to be fished in the shallow surf, use 35lb flour bite tippet though because their mouths are very abrasive. And you can tie a dozen very quickly. Nice baitfish btw.


----------



## Loogie

Here is a crab pattern I like, tied a half dozen this pm.


----------



## tailwalk

My subscription to epflies expired a couple years ago but it was more than worth the investment. He stopped adding new videos right before I decided not to renew. Are there any new ties on there?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Loogie said:


> Matthew, Yes they will absolutely work, I would also suggest you tie a half dozen Schminnows. It is a must have pattern for the surf. The summer is perfect for Snook on the beach, especially Sanibel Island where I live half the year. Your pattern with the black chain eyes is perfect for that environment. BTW The Schminnow is designed to be fished in the shallow surf, use 35lb flour bite tippet though because their mouths are very abrasive. And you can tie a dozen very quickly. Nice baitfish btw.


I’ve tied a few schminnows as well. Hopefully I’ll be able to book my vacation in the next week or so to Vero Beach.


----------



## Skram

Some SF minnows from today on 1/0 Ahrex


----------



## Toad

tailwalk said:


> My subscription to epflies expired a couple years ago but it was more than worth the investment. He stopped adding new videos right before I decided not to renew. Are there any new ties on there?


Latest pattern is from July 2017


----------



## tailwalk

Thanks, saves me $20 lol.


----------



## texasag07

RJTaylor said:


> Looks good. Keep us posted on it's durability.

















about15-20 fish later. They work, this isn’t a test fly just a box resupply haha.
Head is two hen saddle hackles I dyed olive.


----------



## Rayreds

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 167218
> View attachment 167218
> about15-20 fish later. They work, this isn’t a test fly just a box resupply haha.
> Head is two hen saddle hackles I dyed olive.


Down and Dirty. Got to love it!!


----------



## Loogie

After numerous versions, I settled on these, they passed the swim test in my lake now hopefully they will work on mr Redfish.


----------



## mro

My first foray into UV resin.
ultra thin formula Solarez on the left ........ Loon thick on the right
The Solarez dried almost immediately ... ... Loon is tacky to the touch even after spending about 5 minuets under a 
" Tim the Tool Man 50 watt, 5 amp UV light and then letting it set in sun light for a few minuets too.

Going to play with them a little bit more before declaring one an official winner 
The Solarez one is going to get another coat before I put it on anything else.


----------



## mro

The Solarez second coat was dry just like the first coat.
The head and eyes look better with the second coat .
Put a light coat of Solarez over the Loon and it's no longer tacky 
Think I'll try the other Solarez "formulas".


----------



## permitchaser

jackson man said:


> I do like the EP baitfish patterns! I subscribe to his web site to learn how he ties all of the EP patterns.


Ok just me but why pay for something that's free. You can see all the EP you want on ytube . I met Enrique Paluso at a fly fish show. I told him in Italian that I was also Sicilian. He turned his nose up on me and proved to be a pompous bore. So I was glad I've always used Congo fur


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> My first foray into UV resin.
> ultra thin formula Solarez on the left ........ Loon thick on the right
> The Solarez dried almost immediately ... ... Loon is tacky to the touch even after spending about 5 minuets under a
> " Tim the Tool Man 50 watt, 5 amp UV light and then letting it set in sun light for a few minuets too.
> 
> Going to play with them a little bit more before declaring one an official winner
> The Solarez one is going to get another coat before I put it on anything else.
> 
> View attachment 167326


Binford is the best.


----------



## AZ_squid

hoping with the heavier hook it'll suspend half a foot below the surface. We shall see.


----------



## tailwalk

permitchaser said:


> Ok just me but why pay for something that's free. You can see all the EP you want on ytube . I met Enrique Paluso at a fly fish show. I told him in Italian that I was also Sicilian. He turned his nose up on me and proved to be a pompous bore. So I was glad I've always used Congo fur


I can't speak to the personality of the man but he makes effective flies. That's all I care about. I also found quite a few versions of his baitfish fly on YouTube and while that was helpful and anyone could be satisfied with that, I don't regret paying for the year of membership. My best tarpon fly to date is directly influenced by the time I spent watching him tie and it has nothing in common with any spin on any pattern found on YouTube.


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> Binford is the best.


Binford?
Google doesn't seem to know it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> Binford?
> Google doesn't seem to know it.


----------



## Copahee Hound

mro said:


> Binford?
> Google doesn't seem to know it.


Home Improvement?!


----------



## permitchaser

Looked up binford went to benford still no Bueno


----------



## MatthewAbbott

permitchaser said:


> Looked up binford went to benford still no Bueno


Binford Tools in the company Tim “The Tool Man” Taylor from the show “Home Improvement” endorsed.


----------



## FlyBy

More Choko flies.









Does the green thing look like a squid's head? I think it will when I get through with it.


----------



## mro

First attempts at making wire weed guards.
Left is a 2/0 34007 ... center is a 3/0 unknown that came w/weed guard ... right is a 3/0 34007










30 # wire leader material which I just used 2 pair needle nose plyers to bend.
Attached with tying thread, then UV glued it. If I ever get my garage back I'll make a wire templet and silver solder them to the hook like my spinner flys are done. Tuesday I might have a chance to test them in the water.
Next though is to see how much trouble they are to tie a fly on em.


----------



## mro

Haven't finished the head.
Was going to put on some eyes but maybe not.
This fly might need an intermediate line with all the deer hair.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's how I do that kind of weedguard... When I make single weedguards I start with #5 trolling wire (Malin's Hard Wire..). I learned the hard way that you needed softer wire for a double guard and like #4 wire for a looped weedguard... Now for the fun part - take an ordinary toothpick and make it into a measuring stick by marking it with a Sharpy pen the exact distance from the rear end of the hook eye for the size hook you're using - to the barb on the hook. With that toothpick you now have a tool to get the exact distance from the loop end of the wire that it needs to stick out in front of the hook.

Now for the wire itself, take four inches of wire and bend it back on itself in the middle, the simply fold the ends of the wire back on itself after cutting it about 1/8" longer than your toothpick indicates. Tie it in under the hook shank making sure the looped wire sticks out forward the exact distance your measuring stick indicates. At that point for a bare hook with weedguard you're done except for folding it back into place... if you want to tie a weedless fly dress the pattern you want onto the hook with that new weedguard sticking straight out from the hook (you won't bend the wire loop down into position until after you tied your fly with all the finishing work completed.

Now for the final part, bend the wire down into position and immediately you'll note it's a bit too long. Simply bend the end right where the wire would touch the hook point to make a perfect "catch" for the loop on the hook and you're done... Here's a pic of a few very old Apte Too tarpon flies back when I was making them for someone famous - years ago... 








with and without weedguard.. 
















Most shops carry Malin's - this is #5 wire - I always used #4 for a doubled weedguard.


----------



## mro

A significant difference between your hook and the Mustad 3/0 34007 I used is the length and I've "made do" with the wire I have on hand which is slightly less "springy" than the commercial made one I copied so it will release "slightly" easier. The wire I'm using does not lend it's self to bending either.

Beautiful flys Capt LeMay


----------



## lemaymiami

Those photos are years old, from the late eighties... long before I took up guiding in 1996. I’ll have to do a pic or two to illustrate the step by step...


----------



## mro

lemaymiami said:


> Those photos are years old, from the late eighties...



My current ties leave enough to be desired,
I'm glad that I've no pics of the flys I tied back in the 60's and 70's or 80's.

BTW, furnace hackle is one of my favorites.
The only fly I like better is your Sand Demon.


----------



## Toad

A few more EP fiber baitfish. These are 4” long tied on SL12S 2/0.


----------



## mro

Last of this style I'll be tying for awhile.
Smashed down the barb so this one will go into my freshwater trout fly box.
Blue Runner 










I figure I need to get some different colored background sheets as I've notice that a lot of the colors are not showing up


----------



## fishnpreacher

mro said:


> Last of this style I'll be tying for awhile.
> Smashed down the barb so this one will go into my freshwater trout fly box.
> Blue Runner
> 
> View attachment 167545
> 
> 
> I figure I need to get some different colored background sheets as I've notice that a lot of the colors are not showing up


I'd tie it on my 8wt and throw it at stripers.....or trout.....or largemouths

You get the picture? Good lookin' fly!


----------



## mro

fishnpreacher said:


> throw it at stripers.....or trout.....or largemouths


For stripers and LBM's I have an articulated streamer that works excellent.
At least in the delta and lakes here in CA
The same streamer catches trout too.


----------



## reedriley8

a few small redfish ritalin flies and an oversized crab, louisiana style, with some wood duck feathers in the tail from birds I shot this season.


----------



## Stormy Monday

I can't even take a picture of it, but someone else must have faced this. Last time I tied an actual dry fly I was around 22 years old. I tied a few but I lived on the ocean so not that many. Now I'm 65 and retiring in the mountains so I ordered a batch of #14 hooks. At some point in the last 43 years I am convinced they must have changed the way hooks are measured, because I got the package today and I swear these must be size 28 midge hooks! I tied up what would be a generic white midge, can't even see the damned thing and I'll never be able to get a leader though that eye. Anyways I think for the industry to shrink hook sizes by 75% like that is cruel. I matched them up to a PDF that says they're a 14 but I think that's a conspiracy created by PETA to discourage fishermen. It's insidious and I could go on, but I have to go out and kick those kids off my lawn now....thanks for listening.


----------



## mro

Stormy Monday said:


> I think that's a conspiracy created by PETA to discourage fishermen. It's insidious and I could go on, but I have to go out and kick those kids off my lawn now....thanks for listening.


I'm just a little older and totally agree.
As for the kids, I have a remote control for my sprinklers.
Works good for those pesky dog walkers who like to let their dog poop on my grass too...


----------



## mro

As fer wire weed guards, I did a quick google and Eagle Claw and Gamatsu came up.
First is an Eagle Claw









Gamakatsu









Mine 









When the wire is sprung, it's out of the way enough to tie a fly










I'll "revisit" making these when I get my garage back.
Then I should be able to make them uniform and like the above center one.
For now the ones I have will let me test them out.


----------



## birdyshooter

All this wire weed guard talk got me thinking. If you're gonna go, go all out!!


----------



## mro

birdyshooter said:


> All this wire weed guard talk got me thinking. If you're gonna go, go all out!!
> View attachment 167682


Grab a 10/12" piece of that stuff with plyers so your can pull on it.
Your going to get a surprise.


----------



## birdyshooter

mro said:


> Grab a 10/12" piece of that stuff with plyers so your can pull on it.
> Your going to get a surprise.


Like what?? I never used the stuff. The only issue I can think of is if it will hold a bend.


----------



## permitchaser

That Eagle Claw I used many years back. I used it bass fishing and put black rubber worms on it. So many years back I think the first time I used it I rode my bike to the lake


----------



## TR.

lemaymiami said:


> Here's how I do that kind of weedguard... When I make single weedguards I start with #5 trolling wire (Malin's Hard Wire..). I learned the hard way that you needed softer wire for a double guard and like #4 wire for a looped weedguard... Now for the fun part - take an ordinary toothpick and make it into a measuring stick by marking it with a Sharpy pen the exact distance from the rear end of the hook eye for the size hook you're using - to the barb on the hook. With that toothpick you now have a tool to get the exact distance from the loop end of the wire that it needs to stick out in front of the hook.
> 
> Now for the wire itself, take four inches of wire and bend it back on itself in the middle, the simply fold the ends of the wire back on itself after cutting it about 1/8" longer than your toothpick indicates. Tie it in under the hook shank making sure the looped wire sticks out forward the exact distance your measuring stick indicates. At that point for a bare hook with weedguard you're done except for folding it back into place... if you want to tie a weedless fly dress the pattern you want onto the hook with that new weedguard sticking straight out from the hook (you won't bend the wire loop down into position until after you tied your fly with all the finishing work completed.
> 
> Now for the final part, bend the wire down into position and immediately you'll note it's a bit too long. Simply bend the end right where the wire would touch the hook point to make a perfect "catch" for the loop on the hook and you're done... Here's a pic of a few very old Apte Too tarpon flies back when I was making them for someone famous - years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with and without weedguard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most shops carry Malin's - this is #5 wire - I always used #4 for a doubled weedguard.


Thank you.


----------



## Ken T

One of my go to Baitfish imitations


----------



## Ken T

High profile Clouser's and High Profile Half and Half


----------



## mro

birdyshooter said:


> Like what?? I never used the stuff. The only issue I can think of is if it will hold a bend.


On the package it says it's elastic.
Their not joking.
You'd think it would not stretch as much as mono but it does, then all at once as you release the pressure it snaps back to it's original length. Not a big thing but a little "wonky".
Since you have some try it


----------



## RJTaylor

birdyshooter said:


> All this wire weed guard talk got me thinking. If you're gonna go, go all out!!
> View attachment 167682


I use knot 2 kinky titanium single strand. Blows everything else out of the water.


----------



## permitchaser

Ken T said:


> One of my go to Baitfish imitations
> View attachment 167749
> View attachment 167749


I like those care to give the formula I may tie some


----------



## BrownDog

Rain rain rain


----------



## lemaymiami

Ken... great looking flies. Every now and then I think about going into production tying again - but I get over it. Still doing lots of bucktails and leadheads though.

For anyone interested I’m now posting a pic or two on Instagram (listed as Lemaymiami there as well...).


----------



## Copahee Hound

lemaymiami said:


> Still doing lots of bucktails and leadheads though.
> 
> For anyone interested I’m now posting a pic or two on Instagram (listed as Lemaymiami there as well...).


I just tried to tie some this week but mine are nowhere near as clean as yours


----------



## Loogie

Some time for Shrimp and some Gurgs with a rattle.


----------



## lemaymiami

Copahee... that jig of yours will catch fish just fine. Remember I’ve been working with bucktails for nearly fifty years...


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

Loogie said:


> Some time for Shrimp and some Gurgs with a rattle.


Do you guys find the rattle helps? I have some that I bought, but never have bothered to tie them into a fly.


----------



## Loogie

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> Do you guys find the rattle helps? I have some that I bought, but never have bothered to tie them into a fly.


I surely dont know, I am stuck in VA with bad wether and it I wanted to tie some up to try and see if it makes a difference . I would imagine a small strip would make the clicking noise followed by a gurgle strip. I'll make sure I fish one long enough to see if they work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> Do you guys find the rattle helps? I have some that I bought, but never have bothered to tie them into a fly.


A little rattle never hurts, I promise you that.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A little rattle never hurts, I promise you that.


Something new to try then. I have found for reds that many times they pick up a fly and spit it out so quickly you often don't realize it until its too late. So experimenting now with wool and deer hair heads to give some "chewability"


----------



## Ken T

permitchaser said:


> I like those care to give the formula I may tie some


Pretty easy tie. 4 Hackles for tails. EP Fiber wing. I stack it to increase the profile of the baitfish


----------



## permitchaser

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> Something new to try then. I have found for reds that many times they pick up a fly and spit it out so quickly you often don't realize it until its too late. So experimenting now with wool and deer hair heads to give some "chewability"


When I tie crab or toad flies I like to coat them with Sally to give them crunch, like a crab. Don't know for sure if it works


----------



## mro

I've got one fly drawer where I place flies that I most likely will not fish, then a second drawer where I put flies that I know will never wind up on the end of one of my rods. These four just came out of the first drawer. Think they were tied in 2018 0r 19...
All four received a treatment of UV ( I'd tell you the brand but the glass in the pic has compromised my memory (sounds better than saying I'm getting old  )

The minnow first received some internal trimming, then darkened the vertical lines and then UVed the eyes in place.
I'm thinking I'll tie it on when I go up to the delta so I can see what it looks like in the water. If I like it then I'll tie a few.
The spoon flies? back into the drawer, served their purpose (someone on this site were tying them so I had to give em a try. Gave them a coat of the UV which seems to work just fine.
All these were tied on 2/0's


----------



## Str8-Six

Big crab fly on top is a prototype I tied based on my last outing. I had three aggressive eats from two bones and a permit on a spin gear with a savage gear crab. Moved the lure very little if not at all to get strikes. I had over ten shots on permit that day but no luck on fly, as the story goes with permit. This was my attempt at trying to make a fly stand up similar to the crab lure. Will most likely need to trim and adjust lead.

The bottom epoxy flies are my second version of a goofy jig type fly. They work very well on pompano and I plan to try the one with marabou for bones in deep water as well. They have same wobble as goofy jigs.


----------



## Seymour fish

Str8-Six said:


> Big crab fly on top is a prototype I tied based on my last outing. I had three aggressive eats from two bones and a permit on a spin gear with a savage gear crab. Moved the lure very little if not at all to get strikes. I had over ten shots on permit that day but no luck on fly, as the story goes with permit. This was my attempt at trying to make a fly stand up similar to the crab lure. Will most likely need to trim and adjust lead.
> 
> The bottom epoxy flies are my second version of a goofy jig type fly. They work very well on pompano and I plan to try the one with marabou for bones in deep water as well. They have same wobble as goofy jigs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167930


Is the larger green crab tied on a 69 degree jig hook ? Can’t quite tell from pic.


----------



## Seymour fish

Seymour fish said:


> Is the larger green crab tied on a 69 degree jig hook ? Can’t quite tell from pic.


60, (dammit) lol


----------



## Str8-Six

Seymour fish said:


> 60, (dammit) lol


Haha. Yes it’s a umpqua jig-60 size 1


----------



## FlyBy

Seymour fish said:


> 60, (dammit) lol


Freudian slip.


----------



## mro

Str8-Six said:


> epoxy flies are my second version of a goofy jig type fly


Did you make a mold to form those?
Could be interesting.

Don't remember when or where I got this but thought bones might like it.










Been meaning to replace the fluff with mink or artic fox fur and a little bit of flash.


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## Str8-Six

mro said:


> Did you make a mold to form those?
> Could be interesting.
> 
> Don't remember when or where I got this but thought bones might like it.
> 
> View attachment 167974
> 
> 
> Been meaning to replace the fluff with mink or artic fox fur and a little bit of flash.


Yeah, that will definitely work. No mold. I tied a small piece of hook shank perpendicular to the hook and attached a small piece of lead afterwards. I glued on the beads to the end of the hook added shank before adding epoxy. Definitely used way to much lead after testing in pool.


----------



## mro

momma was a shrimp, daddy was a crawdad


----------



## permitchaser

Str8-Six said:


> Yeah, that will definitely work. No mold. I tied a small piece of hook shank perpendicular to the hook and attached a small piece of lead afterwards. I glued on the beads to the end of the hook added shank before adding epoxy. Definitely used way to much lead after testing in pool.


Year ago I was fishing bone fish and wanted to tie flies like that. We called them rotiserary flies. I tried to use the one off our grill but mama caught me


----------



## mro

Longer hook shaft than the one pictured above.
We've had so little rain this season and a mild winter that the small mouth bass might move into there spring aggressive mode a little early. Plan to toss these in their likely places in a few days.










Just noticed the claws, think I made those last Christmas...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mro said:


> Longer hook shaft than the one pictured above.
> We've had so little rain this season and a mild winter that the small mouth bass might move into there spring aggressive mode a little early. Plan to toss these in their likely places in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 168051
> 
> 
> Just noticed the claws, think I made those last Christmas...


I like it!


----------



## mro

Another smalley fly.
I normally do better with dark flies until summer then the flies get a little bigger and add more flash.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Longer hook shaft than the one pictured above.
> We've had so little rain this season and a mild winter that the small mouth bass might move into there spring aggressive mode a little early. Plan to toss these in their likely places in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 168051
> 
> 
> Just noticed the claws, think I made those last Christmas...


That's a cool fly..but does it represent a shrimp or crab or crawfish


----------



## permitchaser

Rabbit Tarpon Demon


----------



## reedriley8

Couple giacobba blue claws


----------



## Skram

reedriley8 said:


> Couple giacobba blue claws


I have also tied a few Blue Claws lately. Just tried a variation with some Crustacean brush too.


----------



## permitchaser

I liked it so I tied my version 
3/0 Owner, FTD Hi Float orange, Estaz green hot spot and FTD blue crab dubbing with Mason weed guard


----------



## Seymour fish

mro said:


> Did you make a mold to form those?
> Could be interesting.
> 
> Don't remember when or where I got this but thought bones might like it.
> 
> View attachment 167974
> 
> 
> Been meaning to replace the fluff with mink or artic fox fur and a little bit of flash.


Caught my first bone on similar fly. Basically a copy of the old diamond jig. Deadly if you lead them enough, and let them find it up skinny. A little deer hair works well as a collar around your fur.


----------



## Hank

mro said:


> Did you make a mold to form those?
> Could be interesting.
> 
> Don't remember when or where I got this but thought bones might like it.
> 
> View attachment 167974
> 
> 
> Been meaning to replace the fluff with mink or artic fox fur and a little bit of flash.


That is a MOE - Mother of Epoxy fly. Or a near imitation.


----------



## rhart6

Got the Kendrick's Wooly Mantis material kit from ole florida fly shop. Probably broke the thread half a dozen times trying to tie this. First time doing a dubbing loop. Looking forward to getting this pattern down.


----------



## mro

[


----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## Mountolive




----------



## forasong




----------



## Permit.Me

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> View attachment 168828
> View attachment 168829
> View attachment 168830
> View attachment 168831
> View attachment 168832


How do you like your NorVice? I love mine!


----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Permit.Me

Mountolive said:


> View attachment 168841
> View attachment 168842
> View attachment 168843


Wow! Eye see how you're doing it!😁


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

Permit.Me said:


> How do you like your NorVice? I love mine!


Like it. Still probably going to end up with a renzetti travel vise for ease of transport and keep the norvise at home.


----------



## Permit.Me

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Like it. Still probably going to end up with a renzetti travel vise for ease of transport and keep the norvise at home.


Yeah, I hear you! It's not the easiest vice to transport.


----------



## TXFrenchman

kwan variant


----------



## permitchaser

Got some hooks from FTD


----------



## mro

Your black fly is a catcher


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mountolive said:


> View attachment 168841
> View attachment 168842
> View attachment 168843


What beads are those? I like those eyes!!!


----------



## AZ_squid

Triple tail, rattling, articulated sh!+ sammich. Just in time for jack season here in TX.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Your black fly is a catcher


Thanks I'll tie some more


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Thanks I'll tie some more


Not saying your other flys won't catch, I just partial to black and white and ....


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Not saying your other flys won't catch, I just partial to black and white and ....


No problemo I knew what you meant


----------



## mro




----------



## Mountolive

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What beads are those? I like those eyes!!!


I got them on etsy. The size is important. I’m using Mason brand hard mono and this size fits the diameter of the mono just right


----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mountolive said:


> I got them on etsy. The size is important. I’m using Mason brand hard mono and this size fits the diameter of the mono just right
> View attachment 169028
> View attachment 169029


Thank you!


----------



## permitchaser

Trying to tie like @BrownDog


----------



## fishnpreacher

Let me try this tying thing


----------



## permitchaser

fishnpreacher said:


> Let me try this tying thing
> 
> View attachment 169099
> 
> View attachment 169095


Those look good. Any FTD stuff on those


----------



## fishnpreacher

permitchaser said:


> Those look good. Any FTD stuff on those


No, I picked up the materials at Sportsmans Warehouse
Hook is a #1 Gama Drop shot hook
Bead chain eyes
Different tail materials, but I liked the way the black craft fur looks
Round rubber legs
Body is palmer chenille, red and root beer color


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 169179



Originally, one of the "features" of this type of fly was that when stripped that the front tied material would help keep the fly on an even keel and depth during a strip. When trimming making both sides "even" helps do this.

Purple and black... ooora


----------



## mro

Third to the smallest version of my favorite fly


----------



## Mountolive

Hi. I got a few questions about the beaded eyes. Here is how I make them.
1 Mason hard mono 30 pound test. 239flies.com sells this if you cant find it. This diameter fits the size beads i use perfectly. You get the beads on etsy. I got many different colors and have enough for a lifetime. Size 9/0 glass beads are what you want. 

2 Cut a piece of mono off. Maybe 3 inches or so. Just enough to easily hold in your fingers. 

3 Burn the tip of mono with a lighter till you get a small ball of melted mono on the end. This holds your bead in place. 

4 you can make a sharpie mark on the melted mono if you want color here. Or hit it with raidzap uv colored resin. 

5 feed the bead or beads onto the non burned end of mono. I cut the non burned end with a diagonal cut to make it easier for the beads to thread onto the mono. 

6 uv cure glue. I use loon thin with an applicator tip (not a brush). I build up a head with three applications. (UV glue - light cure, more uv glue - light cure, more uv glue - light cure.)

7 you can color the eye with a sharpie in between these uv glue curing steps to add color variation however you like. You can also apply uv fluorescing glue in between these uv curing steps if you want the eyes to fluoresce. I like to make a pupil dot with raidzap uv resin flex colored fl pink.





Raidzap UV Resin Flex - Colored





fish have uv receptors in their eyes and can see the pink very well even in dirty water. this is the same reason we use krystal flash and colors like chartreuse in fly patterns. They can see in color, black and white, and in ultra violet.) i make a black sharpie dot or dash in the center of the pink to act like a crustacean pupil. - dot for shrimp eyes. Dash for crab eyes.

8. I put the eyes outside in the sun after I have made a big lot of them. I want them to really cure hard. 10 min in full sunlight and it is as hard as it will get. The uv curing flashlight doesn’t seem to get the eyes as cured as full sunlight will, but maybe that is just me and my light. I use a loon uv light.

9. I think the loon uv glue is a little tacky after curing, which i don’t like. The raidzap brand clear cures very clear and tack free, but the applicator bottle is not as good as the loon bottle. My ideal set up would be raidzap uv glue in the loon applicator bottle. But, i haven’t figured out how to get that to work yet.



i try to pick bead and sharpie colors to make a flashy and attractive looking eye. I want the eye to POP and get some attention from a suicidal fish. Shrimp eyes are more round and crabs are more oblong.



i will throw away old half used uv glue bottles if they are old and has been open for a few months. I find that the older opened bottles of uv cure softer or get brittle. The new bottles seem to cure harder and be less tacky after curing. I’m not a polymer chemist, so I may be doing something wrong or just be plain wrong. But that is my perception. 
I hope this helps.

Eric Kimes


----------



## Str8-Six

About two more dozen to go for this poon season.


----------



## TR.

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 169310
> 
> About two more dozen to go for this poon season.


Small dragon tail pieces for the worms?


----------



## Str8-Six

TR. said:


> Small dragon tail pieces for the worms?


Yeah. They move very well but don’t last as long as rabbit strip.


----------



## TR.

Str8-Six said:


> Yeah. They move very well but don’t last as long as rabbit strip.


Nice and very creative.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Poppers for glades canals.


----------



## Mountolive




----------



## lemaymiami

Very cool eyes... well done !


----------



## permitchaser

I do about the same thing making eyes. I have beads of different colors from Hobby lobby. Use 20 lb Mason, put the bead on, burn the end, put supper glue on the shaft at the burned end slide the bead down..boom


----------



## mro

3 inch deceiver, no flash


----------



## Mountolive

Why no flash?


----------



## mro

Mountolive said:


> Why no flash?


I've got dozens tied with flash but was thinking about the ultimate lure thread which got me thinking about soft plastics. They come in all sizes. I've got some that are 7 inches with 7/0 hooks which I use meat fishing out here along the CA coast. They work and so does the ones you guys with spinning gear throw at just about everything in Florida.
NOT much flash on those is there???

Going to tie a few more and when my go to flies aren't getting it done I'll give them a try.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

The one good thing about making mistakes on a fly for an order is it means more flies for my personal box. Decided to experiment with some chenille claws and a brush body after the mistake and I like the result. Next one i do this way will need some legs. I think this might be really nice in a #6 or #8 with bead chain or possibly blind for very shallow fish.


----------



## Mountolive

mro said:


> I've got dozens tied with flash but was thinking about the ultimate lure thread which got me thinking about soft plastics. They come in all sizes. I've got some that are 7 inches with 7/0 hooks which I use meat fishing out here along the CA coast. They work and so does the ones you guys with spinning gear throw at just about everything in Florida.
> NOT much flash on those is there???
> 
> Going to tie a few more and when my go to flies aren't getting it done I'll give them a try.


Ok. Makes sense. I put flash in some capacity on everything, so I was curious about your thinking. There are so many good ideas out there. It is a great looking fly.


----------



## Str8-Six

Str8-Six said:


> Big crab fly on top is a prototype I tied based on my last outing. I had three aggressive eats from two bones and a permit on a spin gear with a savage gear crab. Moved the lure very little if not at all to get strikes. I had over ten shots on permit that day but no luck on fly, as the story goes with permit. This was my attempt at trying to make a fly stand up similar to the crab lure. Will most likely need to trim and adjust lead.
> 
> The bottom epoxy flies are my second version of a goofy jig type fly. They work very well on pompano and I plan to try the one with marabou for bones in deep water as well. They have same wobble as goofy jigs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167930


My second version of trying to make a permit fly stand up. Disregard the eye size and claw length as my main goal was to test the concept and ensure the fly stood up. The mono keel in combination with the 60 degree hook does a great job of forcing it upright. Not sure if anyone has tried this yet but definitely worth a try as I see a lot of potential with this combo.


----------



## Mountolive

Str8-Six said:


> My second version of trying to make a permit fly stand up is a success. Disregard the eye size and claw length as my main goal was to test the concept and ensure the fly stood up. The mono keel in combination with the 60 degree hook does a great job of forcing it upright. Not sure if anyone has tried this yet but definitely worth a try as I see a lot of potential with this combo.
> View attachment 169664
> 
> View attachment 169665
> View attachment 169666
> 
> 
> View attachment 169667


That keel is cool. Is it a rattle as well? Or just for weight and keel to get it to stand up in the fighting stance?
I have been using the umpqua 60 degree hooks for shrimp and crab flies. I like them a lot. Haven’t tested them on a fish yet, just tying for an upcoming trip. The 60 degree bend with lead eyes lets the claw on the back of the hook really stand up. 

Have you seen the strong arm merkin fly? I have tied a few because key west people say they are the thing for permit there.


Here is an article regarding a potential ladies world record on a strong arm merkin variant. She caught the fish with Capt. Brandon Cyr. 









Fly angler’s catch could shatter world record


A Florida angler’s catch of a massive permit could shatter a world record that has stood for 21 years. Kathryn Vallilee, while fly fishing recently off Key West, landed a 21-pound permit on 6-pound…




ftw.usatoday.com





If you look at the recipie for the strong arm crab she used (Skok’s Strong Arm Merkin fly) it has dubbing on the strong claw. I can’t get my dub to spin on my strong claw after I hit the claw with uv glue. I just don’t have the technique right.

Whether the claw is dubbed or not, the single strong claw looks like a good keel to get the fly to fall with the hook tip up. 

I’m very interested in how your mono keel works for you on the water. 

Thank you.

Eric


----------



## Mountolive

Mountolive said:


> That keel is cool. Is it a rattle as well? Or just for weight and keel to get it to stand up in the fighting stance?
> I have been using the umpqua 60 degree hooks for shrimp and crab flies. I like them a lot. Haven’t tested them on a fish yet, just tying for an upcoming trip. The 60 degree bend with lead eyes lets the claw on the back of the hook really stand up.
> 
> Have you seen the strong arm merkin fly? I have tied a few because key west people say they are the thing for permit there.
> 
> 
> Here is an article regarding a potential ladies world record on a strong arm merkin variant. She caught the fish with Capt. Brandon Cyr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly angler’s catch could shatter world record
> 
> 
> A Florida angler’s catch of a massive permit could shatter a world record that has stood for 21 years. Kathryn Vallilee, while fly fishing recently off Key West, landed a 21-pound permit on 6-pound…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftw.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the recipie for the strong arm crab she used (Skok’s Strong Arm Merkin fly) it has dubbing on the strong claw. I can’t get my dub to spin on my strong claw after I hit the claw with uv glue. I just don’t have the technique right.
> 
> Whether the claw is dubbed or not, the single strong claw looks like a good keel to get the fly to fall with the hook tip up.
> 
> I’m very interested in how your mono keel works for you on the water.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Eric


----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Str8-Six

Mountolive said:


> That keel is cool. Is it a rattle as well? Or just for weight and keel to get it to stand up in the fighting stance?
> I have been using the umpqua 60 degree hooks for shrimp and crab flies. I like them a lot. Haven’t tested them on a fish yet, just tying for an upcoming trip. The 60 degree bend with lead eyes lets the claw on the back of the hook really stand up.
> 
> Have you seen the strong arm merkin fly? I have tied a few because key west people say they are the thing for permit there.
> 
> 
> Here is an article regarding a potential ladies world record on a strong arm merkin variant. She caught the fish with Capt. Brandon Cyr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly angler’s catch could shatter world record
> 
> 
> A Florida angler’s catch of a massive permit could shatter a world record that has stood for 21 years. Kathryn Vallilee, while fly fishing recently off Key West, landed a 21-pound permit on 6-pound…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftw.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the recipie for the strong arm crab she used (Skok’s Strong Arm Merkin fly) it has dubbing on the strong claw. I can’t get my dub to spin on my strong claw after I hit the claw with uv glue. I just don’t have the technique right.
> 
> Whether the claw is dubbed or not, the single strong claw looks like a good keel to get the fly to fall with the hook tip up.
> 
> I’m very interested in how your mono keel works for you on the water.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Eric


Hey Eric,
The keel helps it run straight while stripping instead of running crooked - I first saw this on the Avalon fly. I can see it making some noise if stripped quickly but that wasn’t the objective. Also, it seems like the keel does a good job forcing the fly upright into a fighting stance even when using lighter lead eyes. I looked up the Stok Strong Arm merkin and definitely plan on tying some variation of those as well, thank you for sharing. I’ll be sure to let you... and everyone on the formum know if I catch a permit on fly haha.


----------



## Tailer

Mountolive said:


> If you look at the recipie for the strong arm crab she used (Skok’s Strong Arm Merkin fly) it has dubbing on the strong claw. I can’t get my dub to spin on my strong claw after I hit the claw with uv glue. I just don’t have the technique right.


You can use a dubbing loop for that, just spin the loop loosely rather than tight like you would on a dubbed body. Tease the fibers back towards the claw once you’ve wound the loop over the tie in point on the claw.


----------



## Mountolive

Tailer said:


> You can use a dubbing loop for that, just spin the loop loosely rather than tight like you would on a dubbed body. Tease the fibers back towards the claw once you’ve wound the loop over the tie in point on the claw.


Ok. That is helpful.
I was wrapping the dub tight (like it was on the hook shank) and there wasn’t enough purchase on the strong claw to hold the thread. The thread just slipped around. I’ll back off the pressure and see what happens. Thank you.


----------



## Mountolive

I need more practice. Lots of thanks to @Tailer on the technique to dub the strong claw.
- Eric


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tying a variety of flies in all flavors the past few weeks. Really like mixing up the colors.


----------



## Tailer

Mountolive said:


> View attachment 169698
> View attachment 169699
> 
> I need more practice. Lots of thanks to @Tailer on the technique to dub the strong claw.
> - Eric


Looks pretty good to me. I spin the loop very loosely for a buggy-er look.


----------



## Flatoutfly

Getting ready for the Mullet bite.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

You guys all make me look bad. I have been tying flies for most of my life and they ain't as purdy as yours.


----------



## Copahee Hound

@Shallow Expectations Under what conditions are you throwing the olive/pink shrimp?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> You guys all make me look bad. I have been tying flies for most of my life and they ain't as purdy as yours.


Flies don't need to be purdy to catch fish. 



Copahee Hound said:


> @Shallow Expectations Under what conditions are you throwing the olive/pink shrimp?
> View attachment 169772


That is pink and chartreuse or electric chicken as some like to call it. Its a good color combo here in the indian river. I find it works well in clear or dirty water. I think the color mimics a pinfish but you can most certainly find that color in shrimp too. Sometimes you just need a bright fly that stands out to get a fishes attention.
Side note: it also makes a great peacock bass fly. They can't stand those bright colors and just attack it.


----------



## Mountolive

I got these bodies all pre cut in a package at a fly shop years ago. Enrico Puglisi brand made them. I’m starting to run out of the pre-cut bodies. What is a good substitute for the body? Where can I buy the material to make my own body? I think this is a bauer or ******** crab, but I am not sure that is the correct name.
I have tried to use mcfly foam and lydias yarn, but was not having success using those materials. Those yarn type materials want to fall apart into individual fibers as I am gluing the body to the hook’s shank. I have seen videos on people using these materials to make great flies. I am having trouble with them, though. The body falls apart and won’t stay together. Drew Chicone uses fabric paint on some of his crab pattern bodies. I haven’t tried that yet, because the fabric paint takes four hours to dry and setup.
It seems like a one piece body for the top and the same for the bottom is more straight forward approach. Just superglue all the tops on, then come back for the bottom side and you are done. 

I’m looking for white and tan/sand color bodies. I also want to tie four dozen of them and will give them all away, so price and speed is going to matter on this project. So many demands.....! 

Any ideas?

Eric


----------



## mro

Mountolive said:


> I’m looking for


That looks like it could be cut from a commercial buffing pad.
If you have a local janitorial supply house they may have them in stock although most don't sell less than a case of 5 pads which even the smallest size you could make a gazillion crab bodies...


----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Mountolive

mro said:


> That looks like it could be cut from a commercial buffing pad.
> If you have a local janitorial supply house they may have them in stock although most don't sell less than a case of 5 pads which even the smallest size you could make a gazillion crab bodies...


Are you talking about the kind of pads a custodian would use to buff out the hallway at the high school? That is a good idea.


----------



## kjnengr

Mountolive said:


> Are you talking about the kind of pads a custodian would use to buff out the hallway at the high school? That is a good idea.


You can also look at Scotch Brite pads. The contraband crab uses these. You will need to cut the bodies in half though as the standard pad is too thick.


----------



## Flyfish40

stacked EP fiber works awesome!


----------



## RJTaylor

@Mountolive 

This is the exact same material, in sheet form.









Furry Foam | Ole Florida Fly Shop


Furry Foam is a thin flexible foam the has a fuzzy outer coating. It's perfect for creating crab patterns for Flats and Back Country species. Cuts well with the River Road Creations Cutters.




olefloridaflyshop.com


----------



## Seymour fish

Str8-Six said:


> My second version of trying to make a permit fly stand up. Disregard the eye size and claw length as my main goal was to test the concept and ensure the fly stood up. The mono keel in combination with the 60 degree hook does a great job of forcing it upright. Not sure if anyone has tried this yet but definitely worth a try as I see a lot of potential with this combo.
> View attachment 169664
> 
> View attachment 169665
> View attachment 169666
> 
> 
> View attachment 169667


Two thoughts: 1) water-test to be sure the fly won’t flip over backwards when it lands on bottom 2) consider a splayed pair of mono loops with beads to insure the fly lands upright and stable on the bottom. Love those 60 deg hooks. You will like the hookup ratio.


----------



## mro

Pic from Amazon


----------



## Str8-Six

Seymour fish said:


> Two thoughts: 1) water-test to be sure the fly won’t flip over backwards when it lands on bottom 2) consider a splayed pair of mono loops with beads to insure the fly lands upright and stable on the bottom. Love those 60 deg hooks. You will like the hookup ratio.


Thanks for the advice sir. I actually thought about doing this too but wanted to try with just one loop first. Just water tested the fly in my Jacuzzi about 20 times throwing the fly every which ways to see how it landed on the bottom. Each time the fly landed upright like the picture below. Fly sinks around 1 foot per second. Real test will be tomorrow on the water in front of a permit.
I’ve got a long way to go before my flies get to the your level.


----------



## Skram

A couple Pompano Bugs since things are heating up. Size 2 and 4 Ahrex SA280


----------



## permitchaser

Mountolive said:


> View attachment 169870
> 
> I got these bodies all pre cut in a package at a fly shop years ago. Enrico Puglisi brand made them. I’m starting to run out of the pre-cut bodies. What is a good substitute for the body? Where can I buy the material to make my own body? I think this is a bauer or ****** crab, but I am not sure that is the correct name.
> I have tried to use mcfly foam and lydias yarn, but was not having success using those materials. Those yarn type materials want to fall apart into individual fibers as I am gluing the body to the hook’s shank. I have seen videos on people using these materials to make great flies. I am having trouble with them, though. The body falls apart and won’t stay together. Drew Chicone uses fabric paint on some of his crab pattern bodies. I haven’t tried that yet, because the fabric paint takes four hours to dry and setup.
> It seems like a one piece body for the top and the same for the bottom is more straight forward approach. Just superglue all the tops on, then come back for the bottom side and you are done.
> 
> I’m looking for white and tan/sand color bodies. I also want to tie four dozen of them and will give them all away, so price and speed is going to matter on this project. So many demands.....!
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Eric


Look like some felt


----------



## permitchaser

Tarpon bunnies with a Congo Hair


----------



## ButterDawg

Popovics Semper Fleye in lemon lime destined for my striped bass flats box
2/0 SL12S

Shameless self promo: I recently started an instagram page @ButterDawgFlyCo - come say hi! 👋🏻


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV




----------



## mro




----------



## mro

Put some uv over the painted eyes/head


----------



## permitchaser

A couple of Tarpon shrimp 🦐 1/0 Owner


----------



## 59441




----------



## mro




----------



## permitchaser

Tarpon girls. Owner 1/0 Aki Twist, Owner 3/0 5180, Owner4/0 Aki Twist


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis

ButterDawg said:


> Popovics Semper Fleye in lemon lime destined for my striped bass flats box
> 2/0 SL12S


With what looks to be real jungle cock eyes! Impressed!


----------



## Mountolive

One dozen. Heavy eyes. Tied with furry foam I got online from Old Florida Fly Shop. Thanks for the forum help on the foam body supplies. Two doz more to go!


----------



## reedriley8

Mountolive said:


> One dozen. Heavy eyes. Tied with furry foam I got online from Old Florida Fly Shop. Thanks for the forum help on the foam body supplies. Two doz more to go!


What made you go with the big lead eyes on those guys?


----------



## Mountolive

reedriley8 said:


> What made you go with the big lead eyes on those guys?


Chubby permit fire up on a quick sinking crab.


----------



## ButterDawg

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> With what looks to be real jungle cock eyes! Impressed!


Yup! Finally bit the bullet and purchased a full cape, primarily for classic striper flies. Here's a Popovics Bucktail Deceiver from earlier today


----------



## Mountolive

ButterDawg said:


> Yup! Finally bit the bullet and purchased a full cape, primarily for classic striper flies. Here's a Popovics Bucktail Deceiver from earlier today
> View attachment 170376


Art. Beautiful.


----------



## ButterDawg

Continuing the theme on striper flies...

September Night flatwing - oiginally designed to match the mullet run we get up North in the fall, but also an excellent herring and alewife imitation for spring.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Mountolive




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mountolive said:


> View attachment 170540


Those must be some killer flies!


----------



## permitchaser

Mountolive said:


> View attachment 170540


!looks like they had babies


----------



## mro

Small Mouth candy...
Don't see why it wouldn't work in the salt too, baby lobster?


----------



## Flatoutfly

mro said:


> Small Mouth candy...
> Don't see why it wouldn't work in the salt too, baby lobster?
> 
> View attachment 170564


Send that to Florida and I'll ask a Redfish if it's something he would eat..


----------



## sidelock




----------



## permitchaser

I used to have some Genie hens and I collected a bag of their feathers before I gave them away


----------



## redchaser




----------



## Mountolive

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those must be some killer flies!


I fished Ascension Bay, Q. Roo, Mexico Jan. 2021. This was the fly everyone said to use. My guides passed over all of my other patterns. (Kinda hurt my feelings! But that shot on a Permit has to be as high percentage as possible.) Heavy eyes were also a big deal for them. So, I hope this will help close the deal on the next trip.


----------



## Mountolive

mro said:


> Small Mouth candy...
> Don't see why it wouldn't work in the salt too, baby lobster?
> 
> View attachment 170564


That is a great looking fly. 

Have you seen the Globster Fly By Drew Chicone?









January 2021 | Salty Fly Tying Chronicle


In This Issue: "Number 100!" Celebrating 100 Free Step-By-Steps and the 100th Issue of the Salty Fly Tying Chronicle! "The Globster Collaboration" Once a closely guarded Abaco secret, now revealed! Learn to tie Clint Kemp's and Drew's ultra-realistic baby lobster imitation.



us5.campaign-archive.com





This globster fly was working very well for Bonefish for me. Size 4 and 6 hooks. Drew has an interesting story behind the making of his fly design collaboration, which you can read about in the link above if you are interested.

What are you using to make the antennae and claws?

What have you thrown it at? Any success with this fly yet?

Have you used this as a crawdad imitation for bass or fresh water species? It looks really good to me!

Eric


----------



## Mountolive

Mountolive said:


> That is a great looking fly.
> 
> Have you seen the Globster Fly By Drew Chicone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 2021 | Salty Fly Tying Chronicle
> 
> 
> In This Issue: "Number 100!" Celebrating 100 Free Step-By-Steps and the 100th Issue of the Salty Fly Tying Chronicle! "The Globster Collaboration" Once a closely guarded Abaco secret, now revealed! Learn to tie Clint Kemp's and Drew's ultra-realistic baby lobster imitation.
> 
> 
> 
> us5.campaign-archive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This globster fly was working very well for Bonefish for me. Size 4 and 6 hooks. Drew has an interesting story behind the making of his fly design collaboration, which you can read about in the link above if you are interested.
> 
> What are you using to make the antennae and claws?
> 
> What have you thrown it at? Any success with this fly yet?
> 
> Have you used this as a crawdad imitation for bass or fresh water species? It looks really good to me!
> 
> Eric


I just re-read your post. “Small mouth candy”. I didn’t see that part, because I was drooling over the fly! Sorry for not paying attention.


----------



## mro

Mountolive said:


> That is a great looking fly.
> 
> What are you using to make the antennae and claws?
> Eric


I had zonker strips and used just what I had on hand for the other materials including the hook.
Not my design and looks better than my other crawfish flys.
Found it here,


----------



## mro

Antennae/little legs made from this. Surprised it's still available. Got mine 30 years ago
Sparkle Lace


----------



## mro

tied.... er..made a few stock eyes


----------



## RJTaylor

Price? 😀


----------



## mro

RJTaylor said:


> Price? 😀


mro originals are PriceLess...
Occasionally they are actually useful too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mro said:


> mro originals are PriceLess...
> Occasionally they are actually useful too.


What are you using to color the mono eyes?


----------



## mro

the red glitter used on the center red pair.
UV used to seal/enhance? color etc.
Permanent marker used on the mono shaft, not to sure about that being permanent tho...

BTW, the nail polish and head cement is old and has gotten a little thick which I'm keeping it as is just for making eyes. Makes for a nice blob on the end of the mono which I use a lighter on the end to start with. Still got to rotate them where as if you use good polish it's easier to just us a light coat, dry, then repeat until you to get the size you want.


----------



## 59441




----------



## Tankerfly

Tied up some blue claws, backcountry gurglers, and a shrimp gurgler for up here in VA. Also made some eyes based on the tutorial a few pages back, including on the gurgler. Feedback welcome!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Working on a new fly for me. I wanted to see it in olive with legs. I love the legs on it. Definitely keeping that part. I think I need to keep the hackle olive instead of brown and go back to foxy brush over shrimp dub brush.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Shallow Expectations said:


> Working on a new fly for me. I wanted to see it in olive with legs. I love the legs on it. Definitely keeping that part. I think I need to keep the hackle olive instead of brown and go back to foxy brush over shrimp dub brush.
> View attachment 170969


Looks good to me, I wouldn't change a thing, unless you can get the same results with less work.


----------



## permitchaser

Some Tarpon Gators with Crabby


----------



## scissorhands

Tying these up for a trip to Ascension Bay in a few weeks


----------



## ElLobo




----------



## tailwalk

Shallow Expectations said:


> Working on a new fly for me. I wanted to see it in olive with legs. I love the legs on it. Definitely keeping that part. I think I need to keep the hackle olive instead of brown and go back to foxy brush over shrimp dub brush.
> View attachment 170969


Chenille legs? How are you attaching them?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

tailwalk said:


> Chenille legs? How are you attaching them?


tailwalk tied them in using X wraps. Then wrapped the brush around them and trimmed the brush down carefully.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Little bend back. Lands nice and light.


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## permitchaser

I think I'll call these my flashlight flies


----------



## Flatoutfly

ElLobo said:


> View attachment 170987
> 
> View attachment 170988


What is the material you used for the tail and collar?


----------



## ElLobo

Flatoutfly said:


> What is the material you used for the tail and collar?


Rabbit for the tail and EP Tarantula brush for the collars. Nothing breathes like rabbit!


----------



## permitchaser

More Tarpon Flashlight flies


----------



## permitchaser

I found some Jute in the hobby section of stores I work and thought it would make crab and shrimp bodies


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> I think I'll call these my flashlight flies


How about cockatiel or hoopoe


----------



## CedarCreek

Time to look for some Muskies.


----------



## birdyshooter

Tying up some complicated ones today. PM me for the recipe!!😂


----------



## permitchaser

Bigger Tarpon Flashlight, Owner4/0 Aki Twist


----------



## duppyzafari

Heaping’ helpin’ of tarpon flies.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

duppyzafari said:


> Heaping’ helpin’ of tarpon flies.
> View attachment 171786


Looks tasy


----------



## mro




----------



## mro

I like what I used for the little legs on that last fly, but I need to remember to not trim them until the end of the tie.
A also think I use 6 instead of 4.


----------



## mro

looking at the crawdad fly it could be a not bad shrimp too (with a little imagination)


----------



## TXFrenchman

Cathy’s to start off some permit prep. Ahrex SA220 4 and 6


----------



## mro




----------



## permitchaser

First I tied on a mono loop, this helps the tail stay straight and keeps it from wrapping the hook then used FTD materials. For the tail and body black Water Silk, this stuff is shinier than Congo hair and EP and finer. Then gold Northern Lights. some red and black Kraken dubbing then Hi Float orange. Owner Aki Twist in 4/0


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> black Water Silk, this stuff is shinier than Congo hair and EP and finer. Then gold Northern Lights. some red and black Kraken dubbing


I've not a single one of those materials... Will have to take a look at FTD...


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Bigger Tarpon


 my smallest Tarpon fly, 3 inches long
Mustad 9175 3/o











So I go to get my white nail polish for the eyes and I can't find it...
Pull open the drawer to get my "eye dowels" and there missing too...
maybe tomorrow


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> I've not a single one of those materials... Will have to take a look at FTD...


Get you some of those hot pink UV eyes


----------



## ElLobo

Working on some flood tide bugs.


----------



## permitchaser

I went to the vise with no plan and this is what came out. There’s some bead chain eyes on there somewhere


----------



## mro

...  is that a female fly?
noticed the little string ...


----------



## TXFrenchman

perm and poon food (hopefully)


----------



## mro

Like what you did with the rabbit (bottom left red/black)
I might try that


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> I found some Jute in the hobby section of stores I work and thought it would make crab and shrimp bodies
> 
> View attachment 171278


Permitchaser, I have to ask you....... Are you catching any fish will all these flies you've been posting lately, or are you just tying up random stuff?? I mean, I've surely tied up plenty of alien food in my day.  But if I'm banging off fish with it, even though it looks like I through it in a blender and somehow it got magically tied itself onto the hook and for some reason, the fish wouldn't leave it alone, I'd post it up here. Ultimately, I'd want people to be productive out there on the water and if there was I fly I use and could be replicated, I'd certainly post it up. 

On the flip side, If I posted some beautiful creation that looked like a magazine fly from Umpqua, but it couldn't catch a fish on your best day with fish hitting anything that swam through your chum slick (just kidding), but repeatedly ignored your beautiful work of art.... then I'd be hesitant to post it up.

I think what most people here want to see is the best of both worlds (for the most part). And that would be a fly that not only looks decent/good (and yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder), but fishes well, is productive and something you'd personally carry in your box and have confidence breaking out to catch that fish in that particular set of conditions. It's something you'd want to share with someone you think can use it to be more productive, instead of throwing them an experiment you have no idea will work or not and end up wasting his or her time with it, from finding the materials they think is in the fly, to tying it up and then spending hours fishing it.

Personally, I love to see the new guys tying up their first flies or a new pattern they are learning and posted them to get some feedback. I do like seeing people posting up new patterns too that they learned or even trying out a variation. Hopefully they had a chance to even test it out and can post up feedback with how they did with it, before they posted it up.

Hey, we all love to tie, that is true and many tiers here have come and gone. And nobody is judging here. But I am hoping most are being more descriptive with their info with each post, so that people know, especially newbies, if the flies posted are just flies you've tied up as experiments, is something you are still playing around with and want feed back, haven't used them yet, or is from a particular pattern (or variation of it) where some credit is due for the pattern, or is actually something you've not only fished with, but are productive with it (or not) and what situation do you have experience with it (and of course, for what specie).

Otherwise, aside from the looks of the fly, no one really knows if the fly is alien food  and the fish here in this hemisphere will refuse it. Or is it something decent they can make up themselves, with some odds in their favor that they can go out there on the water and have some confidence with it. THAT is the simple question we all want to know.🧐

It's interesting just how many views this fly tying thread has gotten over the years. But it brings in 100 views who are non-members over every member here on microskiff that views them. So it's just best to be honest with the flies that are posted, instead of random fly pics that people make up, take a pic of and post it up. I think that is what Pinterest is for.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> ...  is that a female fly?
> noticed the little string ...


Rubber legs man FTD dubbing


----------



## duppyzafari

More Tarpon Food


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Permitchaser, I have to ask you....... Are you catching any fish will all these flies you've been posting lately, or are you just tying up random stuff?? I mean, I've surely tied up plenty of alien food in my day.  But if I'm banging off fish with it, even though it looks like I through it in a blender and somehow it got magically tied itself onto the hook and for some reason, the fish wouldn't leave it alone, I'd post it up here. Ultimately, I'd want people to be productive out there on the water and if there was I fly I use and could be replicated, I'd certainly post it up.
> 
> On the flip side, If I posted some beautiful creation that looked like a magazine fly from Umpqua, but it couldn't catch a fish on your best day with fish hitting anything that swam through your chum slick (just kidding), but repeatedly ignored your beautiful work of art.... then I'd be hesitant to post it up.
> 
> I think what most people here want to see is the best of both worlds (for the most part). And that would be a fly that not only looks decent/good (and yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder), but fishes well, is productive and something you'd personally carry in your box and have confidence breaking out to catch that fish in that particular set of conditions. It's something you'd want to share with someone you think can use it to be more productive, instead of throwing them an experiment you have no idea will work or not and end up wasting his or her time with it, from finding the materials they think is in the fly, to tying it up and then spending hours fishing it.
> 
> Personally, I love to see the new guys tying up their first flies or a new pattern they are learning and posted them to get some feedback. I do like seeing people posting up new patterns too that they learned or even trying out a variation. Hopefully they had a chance to even test it out and can post up feedback with how they did with it, before they posted it up.
> 
> Hey, we all love to tie, that is true and many tiers here have come and gone. And nobody is judging here. But I am hoping most are being more descriptive with their info with each post, so that people know, especially newbies, if the flies posted are just flies you've tied up as experiments, is something you are still playing around with and want feed back, haven't used them yet, or is from a particular pattern (or variation of it) where some credit is due for the pattern, or is actually something you've not only fished with, but are productive with it (or not) and what situation do you have experience with it (and of course, for what specie).
> 
> Otherwise, aside from the looks of the fly, no one really knows if the fly is alien food  and the fish here in this hemisphere will refuse it. Or is it something decent they can make up themselves, with some odds in their favor that they can go out there on the water and have some confidence with it. THAT is the simple question we all want to know.🧐
> 
> It's interesting just how many views this fly tying thread has gotten over the years. But it brings in 100 views who are non-members over every member here on microskiff that views them. So it's just best to be honest with the flies that are posted, instead of random fly pics that people make up, take a pic of and post it up. I think that is what Pinterest is for.


you took a long time saying not put your flies in here unless. I'm getting ready for a Tarpon trip, DIY in May so I'm trying stuff I don't think they have seen. 
I didn't know we had rules on posting flies 😉


----------



## Backcountry 16

I haven't tied in a while but here's a few I literally threw together I will be testing them next weekend


----------



## permitchaser

Here you go Ted more Alien flies. Florescent paint on Whistler eyes


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Started out as a furled tail shrimp “prototype.” Ended up as a guppy by the time I finished trimming...smdh...


----------



## permitchaser

MatthewAbbott said:


> Started out as a furled tail shrimp “prototype.” Ended up as a guppy by the time I finished trimming...smdh...
> View attachment 173046


Well they eat guppys


----------



## RJTaylor

Looks like a mud minnow.


----------



## FlyBy

MatthewAbbott said:


> Started out as a furled tail shrimp “prototype.” Ended up as a guppy by the time I finished trimming...smdh...
> View attachment 173046


Serendipity, it's a damn good-looking guppy.


----------



## ButterDawg

Strong arm hackle crab
Size 1 Gami SL11-3H


----------



## btpeck14

Getting ready for the stripers to arrive in the North East. Can't go wrong with a snake fly.


----------



## neueklasse

Backwater said:


> Permitchaser, I have to ask you....... Are you catching any fish will all these flies you've been posting lately, or are you just tying up random stuff?? I mean, I've surely tied up plenty of alien food in my day.  But if I'm banging off fish with it, even though it looks like I through it in a blender and somehow it got magically tied itself onto the hook and for some reason, the fish wouldn't leave it alone, I'd post it up here. Ultimately, I'd want people to be productive out there on the water and if there was I fly I use and could be replicated, I'd certainly post it up.
> 
> On the flip side, If I posted some beautiful creation that looked like a magazine fly from Umpqua, but it couldn't catch a fish on your best day with fish hitting anything that swam through your chum slick (just kidding), but repeatedly ignored your beautiful work of art.... then I'd be hesitant to post it up.
> 
> I think what most people here want to see is the best of both worlds (for the most part). And that would be a fly that not only looks decent/good (and yes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder), but fishes well, is productive and something you'd personally carry in your box and have confidence breaking out to catch that fish in that particular set of conditions. It's something you'd want to share with someone you think can use it to be more productive, instead of throwing them an experiment you have no idea will work or not and end up wasting his or her time with it, from finding the materials they think is in the fly, to tying it up and then spending hours fishing it.
> 
> Personally, I love to see the new guys tying up their first flies or a new pattern they are learning and posted them to get some feedback. I do like seeing people posting up new patterns too that they learned or even trying out a variation. Hopefully they had a chance to even test it out and can post up feedback with how they did with it, before they posted it up.
> 
> Hey, we all love to tie, that is true and many tiers here have come and gone. And nobody is judging here. But I am hoping most are being more descriptive with their info with each post, so that people know, especially newbies, if the flies posted are just flies you've tied up as experiments, is something you are still playing around with and want feed back, haven't used them yet, or is from a particular pattern (or variation of it) where some credit is due for the pattern, or is actually something you've not only fished with, but are productive with it (or not) and what situation do you have experience with it (and of course, for what specie).
> 
> Otherwise, aside from the looks of the fly, no one really knows if the fly is alien food  and the fish here in this hemisphere will refuse it. Or is it something decent they can make up themselves, with some odds in their favor that they can go out there on the water and have some confidence with it. THAT is the simple question we all want to know.🧐
> 
> It's interesting just how many views this fly tying thread has gotten over the years. But it brings in 100 views who are non-members over every member here on microskiff that views them. So it's just best to be honest with the flies that are posted, instead of random fly pics that people make up, take a pic of and post it up. I think that is what Pinterest is for.


I personally come here just for permit chaser’s ties.


----------



## 59441




----------



## neueklasse

Hopefully future bone turds.. _disclaimer: I have no idea if these actually work_


----------



## permitchaser

neueklasse said:


> View attachment 173231
> View attachment 173232
> View attachment 173233
> 
> Hopefully future bone turds.. _disclaimer: I have no idea if these actually work_


Do those weed guards work?


----------



## flysalt060

Flat_Lyin said:


> View attachment 173229
> View attachment 173230


That top one will catch poon on forgotten coast, the bottom of the 3 will definitely catch a striper in rivers in north ga.


----------



## fishnpreacher

flysalt060 said:


> That top one will catch poon on forgotten coast, the bottom of the 3 will definitely catch a striper in rivers in north ga.


I'd throw any of the 3 for stripers, depending on the size of the bait fish.


----------



## Jdl80

neueklasse said:


> View attachment 173231
> View attachment 173232
> View attachment 173233
> 
> Hopefully future bone turds.. _disclaimer: I have no idea if these actually work_


Aliens


----------



## neueklasse

permitchaser said:


> Do those weed guards work?


They better!!


----------



## Jdl80

neueklasse said:


> They better!!


They don’t


----------



## neueklasse

Jdl80 said:


> They don’t


alien antennas. Cmon dude.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If your flies don’t look like Katy Perry’s wig collection I’m not interested.


----------



## tailwalk

Hooked 37 fish on this last night! They can't leave it alone!! You do have to resharpen the pencil every so often though. That's key.


----------



## 59441

tailwalk said:


> View attachment 173376
> 
> 
> Hooked 37 fish on this last night! They can't leave it alone!! You do have to resharpen the pencil every so often though. That's key.






Looks tippy


----------



## neueklasse

tailwalk said:


> View attachment 173376
> 
> 
> Hooked 37 fish on this last night! They can't leave it alone!! You do have to resharpen the pencil every so often though. That's key.


what size hook is that?


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## mmccull5

Spruced up my go to jig head with red flash:


----------



## permitchaser

Flat_Lyin said:


> Looks tippy





tailwalk said:


> View attachment 173376
> 
> 
> Hooked 37 fish on this last night! They can't leave it alone!! You do have to resharpen the pencil every so often though. That's key.


​


Flyboy said:


> View attachment 173398


Are those circle hooks or Aki Twist and are the Tarpon or snook flies


----------



## duppyzafari

Floaty Palolo Worms


----------



## Skram

Some recent hardshell sand fleas


----------



## tailwalk

Looks like press on fingernails for the shells


----------



## Smackdaddy53

duppyzafari said:


> Floaty Palolo Worms
> View attachment 173465


Viagra worms


----------



## Skram

tailwalk said:


> Looks like press on fingernails for the shells


Yep! Cashier looked at me a little funny when I bought them at the dollar store. They work perfectly though.


----------



## tailwalk

Ha! They do look good!


----------



## FlyBy

Skram said:


> Yep! Cashier looked at me a little funny when I bought them at the dollar store. They work perfectly though.



I get the same look when I shop at Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> I get the same look when I shop at Sally's Beauty Supply.


People should be used to sissy boys these days.


----------



## Dave Nickles

OK, I know this is a hallowed TYING site to be repsected and never abused, but thats the funniest damn thing I've seen in a long time!!


----------



## permitchaser

Been watching videos on articulated flies, jointed flies in Rio Linda
I didn’t have any fancy metal joints so I made some with a needle nose and gym clip wire then attached them to the hook with 30 lb. Mason
FTD dubbing and legs, Owner 5180 3/0


----------



## CedarCreek

Brood X popper


----------



## tailwalk

Learning bonefish flies. Working from a list of proven patterns i got. Getting closer.


----------



## Tankerfly

Tied up a few Scrimp and Doofus.


----------



## reedriley8

for a fly swap and a few other colors for my box.


----------



## permitchaser

Cleaned up my articulated flies. Black and red
Can’t clean them to much that FTD dubbing is full of tiny legs


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## permitchaser

Black and purple tarpon flies with a little purple-ish. Going to tie up some matching chartreuse


----------



## tailwalk

Love the skrimp!


----------



## Toad

Making my first trip to the Keys in a couple of months. What do y’all think about this attempt at a bonefish 
fly? Too big? It’s on a size 4 TMC811S.


----------



## Force_Fly




----------



## Rayreds

Toad said:


> Making my first trip to the Keys in a couple of months. What do y’all think about this attempt at a bonefish
> fly? Too big? It’s on a size 4 TMC811S.
> Tail too long for me. Keep bone fish baits short or they will grab at the tail. Check out Bone Fish Bitters and you see what I'm talking about. #8 hooks best. Might just be me????
> View attachment 174656


----------



## Backwater

neueklasse said:


> I personally come here just for permit chaser’s ties.


Lol.... Good luck with that!


----------



## Backwater

neueklasse said:


> View attachment 173231
> View attachment 173232
> View attachment 173233
> 
> Hopefully future bone turds.. _disclaimer: I have no idea if these actually work_


Interesting how you can get away with smaller hooks on bones. I've seen them become hook shy and throw on the same exact fly with a smaller hook and it get's eaten. Probably a size #2 is the largest hook I'd throw at them. But unless you are throwing at the lil pups (usually a #6 will work for them), a size #4 to me is the best size. Btw, the flies look good!


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> you took a long time saying not put your flies in here unless. I'm getting ready for a Tarpon trip, DIY in May so I'm trying stuff I don't think they have seen.
> I didn't know we had rules on posting flies 😉


No rules. Just some sense of courteously to those who are wondering something about the flies someone is posting, especially if they are posting lots of stuff with no idea if they are any good or not.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Mantis shrimps, flexos, and strong arms ready for the flats.


----------



## Darla

Backwater said:


> No rules. Just some sense of courteously to those who are wondering something about the flies someone is posting, especially if they are posting lots of stuff with no idea if they are any good or not.


Rather than speculate as to a fly’s worth based on angler appeal when dry it would be valuable to see its performance wet, with tippet, in a tub, stripped with intent to demonstrate swim ability and perhaps “life” at rest on the bottom if so designed. Look good on the fall, ride right, hook point up if so designed, land right, maintain semblance of silhouette. Designated species and column depth, sink rate, etc would add value. “Looking good” is a beauty contest of superficiality.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Darla said:


> Rather than speculate as to a fly’s worth based on angler appeal when dry it would be valuable to see its performance wet, with tippet, in a tub, stripped with intent to demonstrate swim ability and perhaps “life” at rest on the bottom if so designed. Look good on the fall, ride right, hook point up if so designed, land right, maintain semblance of silhouette. Designated species and column depth, sink rate, etc would add value. “Looking good” is a beauty contest of superficiality.


Salt water is better to get the full effect but if you can get it from your back yard it’s even better!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

First attempt at a yak muddler. Looking for some criticism. Anything you see that is wrong or could be improved? I am happy with it but would like to make it better.


----------



## Loogie

Only way to make it better is to have a fish eat it! Good work!


----------



## Surffshr

I check mine in the pool often. Sink rate and how they land mostly.


----------



## Loogie




----------



## erikb85

Headed to coastal NC this weekend for low tide reds.


----------



## erikb85




----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## Tankerfly

Question for the group after Shallow's sweet flies reminded me to ask. I've seen some people put the eyes on the bent part of the jig hook shank. Does it make them stand up more off the bottom or not much different from the way Shallow does it above?


----------



## fishnpreacher

I tie mine that way. I use the toad style fly in fresh water for largemouth and spotted bass with good results. Tying on the short shank helps in hookups, at least I feel like it does.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tankerfly said:


> Question for the group after Shallow's sweet flies reminded me to ask. I've seen some people put the eyes on the bent part of the jig hook shank. Does it make them stand up more off the bottom or not much different from the way Shallow does it above?


If you used heavy enough eyes to i would think it would stand up. I haven't tried it as when i tie with jig hooks i always go lighter on the weight i use. Pictured above is brass. Making it stand up would be nice specially if you dead stick it and let the current move the stop of the bait. now i might have to try it.


----------



## Darla

Shallow Expectations said:


> If you used heavy enough eyes to i would think it would stand up. I haven't tried it as when i tie with jig hooks i always go lighter on the weight i use. Pictured above is brass. Making it stand up would be nice specially if you dead stick it and let the current move the stop of the bait. now i might have to try it.


It may also be prone to a back flip , depending on how you strip it. Water test before tying up a bunch.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Darla said:


> It may also be prone to a back flip , depending on how you strip it. Water test before tying up a bunch.


I'll work on it tonight and see how it preforms in the water. If any good i'll name it the Fish Preacher.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Tying up some bonefish flies. Decided to try to whip up something with a couple brushes.















Also whipped up a few mantis shrimps. I love the way this pattern looks.


----------



## Darla

TieOneOnJax said:


> Tying up some bonefish flies. Decided to try to whip up something with a couple brushes.
> View attachment 176066
> View attachment 176067
> 
> Also whipped up a few mantis shrimps. I love the way this pattern looks.
> View attachment 176068
> View attachment 176069


Crab is $. Mantis: constraining the rubber legs so they don’t foul the hook has been a challenge in my case.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tankerfly said:


> Question for the group after Shallow's sweet flies reminded me to ask. I've seen some people put the eyes on the bent part of the jig hook shank. Does it make them stand up more off the bottom or not much different from the way Shallow does it above?


 This has the lead on the bend part. Also adding beach chain right behind that but after a water test it wasn’t needed. There is foam under the egg sack. Needless to say this guy stands strait up and down and give a really shrimpy pop off the bottom from 1 hard strip. I liked the way it preformed. Going to have to put it infront of a fish and see what happens. Not the best picture as it’s still wet from the water test.


----------



## Darla

Shallow Expectations said:


> This has the lead on the bend part. Also adding beach chain right behind that but after a water test it wasn’t needed. There is foam under the egg sack. Needless to say this guy stands strait up and down and give a really shrimpy pop off the bottom from 1 hard strip. I liked the way it preformed. Going to have to put it infront of a fish and see what happens. Not the best picture as it’s still wet from the water test.
> View attachment 176074


Foam on the far end is smart ! Git some !!!


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Darla said:


> Crab is $. Mantis: constraining the rubber legs so they don’t foul the hook has been a challenge in my case.


Thanks!
I’ve cut the rubber legs on my mantis shorter in the past. Probably end up doing the same with my nippers on the water these start driving me crazy.


----------



## erikb85

All sick flies, @Shallow Expectations is that fox squirrel?


----------



## fishnpreacher

I like the foam idea as well....I'm going to incorporate some foam in the next ones I tie up.

@Shallow Expectations And I love the name "Fish Preacher"


----------



## Shallow Expectations

erikb85 said:


> All sick flies, @Shallow Expectations is that fox squirrel?


This is red fox, foxy brush, a saddle feather, and tarantula brush


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## erikb85

Helluva shrimp. Inspired me to go to my FIL house (while he was gone of course) to grab some material I had in his spare room.


----------



## eightwt

Even though I've gathered enough materials to last seemingly forever, i still have a tray of misc. pieces that kinda just accumalate. Started from when i did'nt have many leftover pesos for my habit and saved everything. Reminder of days goneby.


----------



## permitchaser

eightwt said:


> View attachment 176191
> 
> 
> Even though I've gathered enough materials to last seemingly forever, i still have a tray of misc. pieces that kinda just accumalate. Started from when i did'nt have many leftover pesos for my habit and saved everything. Reminder of days goneby.


Man that's nothing you should see all my leftover stuff. You can never have enough. Keep buying


----------



## lemaymiami

I'm always looking for something to call my own in the way of effective patterns and this one took a roundabout route before succeeding... When I first tried an occasional conehead pattern, it didn't work very well (at least from the fishes point of view) so I put a few of them away and forgot about them. A few years later one day looking for something a bit different I tried an early version and was very impressed with it.... Every fish that saw it attacked and with a dozen bites and more than six hook-ups it was beginning to look attractive. What really got my attention was it's durability - something I hadn't expected. One of the real differences between fresh and the salt fishes - is just how hard on any fly they can be... More about that later... at any rate here's a pic or two of what I've come up with... still haven't given it a name but that will follow... Pretty sure it will take fish anywhere fresh or salt ... .












in natural light










using the flash










first run... note the prototype, still almost fishable after a dozen bites even though the tail is down to the skin.. 



Hook: Mustad 34007 #1

Conehead: size large

Weedguard: #5 trolling wire (Malin's)

Undertail: very sparse bucktail, a mix of white and brown hairs from the base of the tail (they flare nicely under tension)

Flash: a single strand of Flashabou in pearl doubled, then re-doubled with ends staggered - then wrapped around the barrel of the bobbin and slid into place on top of the under tail

Tail: rabbit strip tied in on top of the underwing and flash

Body: deer body hair, dyed olive

Suspect this pattern will work well in bright colors as well - but that will have to wait for another day...


----------



## tcov

At first glance that nose cone made me think of an opossum lol. Call it the dirty opossum diver.


----------



## tailwalk

lemaymiami said:


> I'm always looking for something to call my own in the way of effective patterns and this one took a roundabout route before succeeding... When I first tried an occasional conehead pattern, it didn't work very well (at least from the fishes point of view) so I put a few of them away and forgot about them. A few years later one day looking for something a bit different I tried an early version and was very impressed with it.... Every fish that saw it attacked and with a dozen bites and more than six hook-ups it was beginning to look attractive. What really got my attention was it's durability - something I hadn't expected. One of the real differences between fresh and the salt fishes - is just how hard on any fly they can be... More about that later... at any rate here's a pic or two of what I've come up with... still haven't given it a name but that will follow... Pretty sure it will take fish anywhere fresh or salt ... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first run... note the prototype, still almost fishable after a dozen bites even though the tail is down to the skin..
> 
> 
> 
> Hook: Mustad 34007 #1
> 
> Conehead: size large
> 
> Weedguard: #5 trolling wire (Malin's)
> 
> Undertail: very sparse bucktail, a mix of white and brown hairs from the base of the tail (they flare nicely under tension)
> 
> Flash: a single strand of Flashabou in pearl doubled, then re-doubled with ends staggered - then wrapped around the barrel of the bobbin and slid into place on top of the under tail
> 
> Tail: rabbit strip tied in on top of the underwing and flash
> 
> Body: deer body hair, dyed olive
> 
> Suspect this pattern will work well in bright colors as well - but that will have to wait for another day...


Had good luck in backcountry spots today with a fly a lot like that. And yes, it was brightly colored. Snook and tarpon hit it readily


----------



## erikb85

To me it looks like a Kiwi muddler


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Time to straighten up and replenish the fly boxes...


----------



## ButterDawg

Been hard at work getting this order cranked out for the local Orvis store


----------



## Jason M

ButterDawg said:


> Been hard at work getting this order cranked out for the local Orvis store
> 
> View attachment 176472


Those flat wings are sweet.


----------



## B_Katz




----------



## mro

All synthetic with the exception of a couple that I added some white deer hair to help from fowling.


----------



## Loogie

Snook medicine


----------



## mro

First attempt making an articulated nymph with "articulated splines"
Three inch's long
two articulated splines + Mustad hook


----------



## lemaymiami

Needed “something shrimpy” so I worked up 8 bugs last night in two hook sizes each a different make/model hook as well… 

Today my visiting angler caught and released a 50lb tarpon on one of them. Will have do a full work up here, w/ photos…

Looks “Something shrimpy” will be a new addition to my backcountry tarpon food… Who knew?


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 176800
> 
> 
> View attachment 176801
> 
> 
> View attachment 176802
> 
> 
> First attempt making an articulated nymph with "articulated splines"
> Three inch's long
> two articulated splines + Mustad hook


Man that looks good reminds me of a Hellgrammite


----------



## Mdees88

Just started fly fishing a couple weeks ago. Started tying my own flies too. Trying to imitate a glass minnow for catching speckled trout at night on dock lights.

This was one of my first attempts and I used kraft hair in the beginning...










I've tied around a dozen and have been changing up the design each time. This is where I'm currently at. I'm using water silk now and it's a lot more transparent when wet and when coated in epoxy. The 3d domed eyes make the head too wide so I have some flat sticker eyes coming. They also have a slightly smaller pupil.











Here's a few I whipped up tonight. The first ones were not very tall so on the last couple (the two on the right) I made the body profile taller to better match the glass minnow....


----------



## permitchaser

Those look good. Hang on


----------



## Mdees88

I bought a 3/16" glass minnow net and threw it on a dock light the other night to see exactly what these specs were eating. That's where this pilchard and the glass minnow image above came from.

Well here's my first attempt at a pilchard imitation. I think I used a little too much material all together but definitely need less olive and tan so I can make the white belly portion bigger. Will probably need a wider gap hook also. Still waiting on my flat sticker eyes....


----------



## Dave Nickles

Those glass minnows look great. How do you get the epoxy to form the shape you want for the head? I'd like to try some of those.


----------



## Mdees88

Dave Nickles said:


> Those glass minnows look great. How do you get the epoxy to form the shape you want for the head? I'd like to try some of those.


By using solarez thick uv cure resin and a rotary vise. I run a bead of thick down the top of the back and smooth out any bumps with my bodkin. If the resin settles down on the sides before I cure it with the light I turn the fly upside down for 5-30 seconds and the resin will sag which will make the body taller/narrower like I want. For the head I add thick resin and shape it with my bodkin. It's easier to add a little epoxy at a time, cure it, and build it up in stages.....

Go on YouTube and look up people tying surf candies and you can see how it's done.


----------



## Mnigro

Prepping for a trip… could encounter snook, reds, trout, tarpon, Spanish, jacks. Tied up about 40 flies in 2 weeks, the rest were tied for previous trips. My buddy agrees, al this work and I’ll probably use 2 flies. Anyway…


----------



## Cej2525

I have literally been catching EVERYTHING on this. I call it the Petit Bunny. It doesn't get any simpler. Barred flesh strips over Bonefish pink chenille has been a killer. The color combo pictured landed 7 Sheephead in one day for me. Biggest fish on it so far is a 20lb baby poon. I am in a fly club tournament to catch the most species and this guy has logged me 22 in 3 months.

Choice of eyes (bead chain or dumbell)
34007 style hook #6 (I use Dai-Riki 930)
1/8" Rabbit strip 
Medium Krystal Chenille


----------



## lemaymiami

great looking bug... Years ago when one of my customers was booked to fish a "one fly" tournament - a clouser style pattern of one sort or another in different sizes was my first recommendation...


----------



## Cej2525

Thanks for the complement. I know it's pretty bland and basic. But it can be tied in about 3-4min and catches a ton of fish. I've caught the following on it so far:

SALTWATER
1. Redfish
2. Mangrove Snapper
3. Sheephead
4. Southern Puffer
5. Snook
6. Tarpon
7. Lady Fish
8. Pinfish
9. Jack Crevale
10. Bluestriped grunt
11. lookdown
12. Hard Head catfish

FRESHWATER
1. Bluegill
2. Largemouth
3. Mayan cichlid
4. Oscar
5. Peacock Bass
6. Bowfin
7. Needle nose gar
8. Warmouth
9. Spotted Sunfish
10. Jaguar Gaupote


----------



## mro

Cej2525 said:


> Chenille


Do you trim the top of chenille before adding the rabbit?


----------



## Cej2525

That is correct. Last step is to cut the rabbit strip about 1/4" behind where the hook goes through the leather.

I can't even begin to express how many fish I have been landing with his little fella. Sheephead love it and they are extra stubborn on the Mississippi gulf coast...


----------



## mro

So there's another rabbit fly I'm trying to copy besides Cej2525's , bob's. 

The cone head and weed guard came out not so bad...
then relized that maybe I should have waited to make the final bend to the weed guard till after I tied the fly...


----------



## Cej2525

I use a wire called Knot2Kinky for weed guards like that, works great.


----------



## Copahee Hound

mro said:


> So there's another rabbit fly I'm trying to copy besides Cej2525's , bob's.
> 
> The cone head and weed guard came out not so bad...
> then relized that maybe I should have waited to make the final bend to the weed guard till after I tied the fly...
> 
> View attachment 177205


Im only laughing because I’ve made the same mistakes


----------



## mro

Cej2525 said:


> I use a wire called Knot2Kinky for weed guards like that, works great.


I don't know what the wire is that I'm trying to use. It's a left over from a time that I'd target gust about anything that swam. Very springy and not easy to form. An earlier thread here got my interest up for weed guards.

Started with these and have a few tied up and put them into my delta fly box to try em out.
I'd like to have a few other types to try at the same time.


----------



## lemaymiami

Just bend it back out of the way while you tie the rest of the fly…
I find that wire weedguards definitely have a lifespan… Bend it back and forth a bit and it will simply snap off and leave you without it - but once or twice it should survive..

Wire weedguards work well but have a few other drawbacks. Some patterns can’t have them - and learning to tie a fly with that wire sticking out does take some getting used to


----------



## Thorsten G

Couple redfish crabs


----------



## Jason M

Some bendbacks for snook season


----------



## Mdees88

So I went for round two on the pilchard. Did more of a Popovics spread fly this time, last one I tied like an ep baitfish. Think I need more white and a little less olive. Would like a darker olive for the back, maybe even a dark gray.

These pilchards are not translucent like the glass minnows so I want a more opaque body Should've used a smaller hook. Should've pulled the white belly down more to cover the hook then pull the top down some to make the profile right. Might start by tying the belly fibers on the bottom of the hook shank. Will keep working at it.....


----------



## Geologist

Mdees88 said:


> So I went for round two on the pilchard. Did more of a Popovics spread fly this time, last one I tied like an ep baitfish. Think I need more white and a little less olive. Would like a darker olive for the back, maybe even a dark gray.
> 
> These pilchards are not translucent like the glass minnows so I want a more opaque body. Wish I would've used a little smaller hook. Should've pulled the white belly down more to cover the hook then pull the top down some to make the profile right. Might start by tying the belly fibers on the bottom of the hook shank. Will keep working at it.....
> 
> View attachment 177355


There's an EP fiber color called backcountry, which is a cool mix of green/brown/blue that might look awesome across the back.


----------



## lemaymiami

While you're at it... here's a tip... You can darken the back (top) of that fly - with a Prismacolor marker (or a Sharpie marker) -something permanent... Here's how I did it years and years ago... Take a thin piece of cardboard (like the backing on a pad of notepaper), lay the fly on it then use whatever marker (or markers...) you choose in a stroking fashion to add the colors you want. For a barred look take an inexpensive short plastic ruler, lay it across the fly then make those barred markings on one side - then turn the fly over and make matching markings on the other side... That cardboard acts as a blotter so you don't leave any marks where you don't want them.

The only downside to marking the wings or tail of any fly is that the marks will fade with use, so after a few hours working that fly it will no longer have those nice markings - but when it's dry again you can touch them up if you choose... 

Prismacolor markers come in every color and shade you can imagine--- they're available at any arts and crafts store generally. For my purposes I usually stuck with black, blue, green, or brown.... Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Cej2525 said:


> I have literally been catching EVERYTHING on this. I call it the Petit Bunny. It doesn't get any simpler. Barred flesh strips over Bonefish pink chenille has been a killer. The color combo pictured landed 7 Sheephead in one day for me. Biggest fish on it so far is a 20lb baby poon. I am in a fly club tournament to catch the most species and this guy has logged me 22 in 3 months.
> 
> Choice of eyes (bead chain or dumbell)
> 34007 style hook #6 (I use Dai-Riki 930)
> 1/8" Rabbit strip
> Medium Krystal Chenille
> 
> 
> View attachment 177191


I have been experimenting with the identical fly with just a little tail material tied to the end of the hook to give it a white under body.


----------



## Cej2525

It's going to take some time to drag me away from this pattern. From south Louisiana to the Florida keys it has landed everything I fished for.


----------



## Mdees88

Cej2525 said:


> It's going to take some time to drag me away from this pattern. From south Louisiana to the Florida keys it has landed everything I fished for.


I just ordered the materials and will be tying some up for myself. Thanks


----------



## Cej2525

Mdees88 said:


> I just ordered the materials and will be tying some up for myself. Thanks


I hope it serves you as well as it's served me. It's completely turned my sheephead game around!


----------



## Megalops

Cej2525 said:


> I hope it serves you as well as it's served me. It's completely turned my sheephead game around!


Hopefully it turns mine around as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tailwalk

That pilchard gave me an idea on blending in some different side colors. I think I'll leave out the lighter green on the next one and thin out the orange. Otherwise basically what I was going for.


----------



## Mdees88

Mnigro said:


> View attachment 177168


The baitfish on the left with the red eyes. What fiber did you use for them and what type of flash? Or did the fiber already have the flash in it? Thanks.


----------



## Mdees88

tailwalk said:


> View attachment 177385
> 
> 
> That pilchard gave me an idea on blending in some different side colors. I think I'll leave out the lighter green on the next one and thin out the orange. Otherwise basically what I was going for.


I like it. What fibers are you using? Is there any flash? Kind of looks like a tiny bit.... My pilchard looks a little bland with no flash to me, but I don't want to overdo it either. That top color looks like a perfect match.


----------



## tailwalk

Mdees88 said:


> I like it. What fibers are you using? Is there any flash? Kind of looks like a tiny bit.... My pilchard looks a little bland with no flash to me, but I don't want to overdo it either. That top color looks like a perfect match.



Thanks! All EP stuff, tied like the peanut butter. Started with red silky fibers for gills then a few strands of blue magic sparkle. Tail is minnow with sides of a mix of menhaden and orange. Back is tarpon streamer on top, menhaden sides, and minnow belly. Head is tarpon streamer and minnow. I'll probably do minnow instead of menhaden on the second side tie next time.


----------



## Mnigro

Mdees88 said:


> The baitfish on the left with the red eyes. What fiber did you use for them and what type of flash? Or did the fiber already have the flash in it? Thanks.


 Those are all SF fibers (Steve Farrar). They have flash mixed into the material already. I rush my epoxy too, even the UV stuff… just don’t think the fish care. As long as it’s generally symmetrical so it swims straight.


----------



## Mdees88

My first attempt at a small shrimp gurgler for speckled trout on dock lights. First time making eyes and using dubbing also. It's a little rough around the edges but I think it will work. Going to use a smaller/thinner hook next time and start the dubbing closer to the head (kind of a bare spot by hook shank). Also want to make my wraps over the foam spaced more evenly to resemble the body segments of a shrimp. Might start off by tying "something" at the bend of the hook facing down to resemble the front legs of a shrimp, not sure what yet though...


----------



## fishnpreacher

Mdees88 said:


> My first attempt at a small shrimp gurgler for speckled trout on dock lights. First time making eyes too. It's a little rough around the edges but I think it will work. Going to use a smaller/thinner hook next time and start the dubbing closer to the head (kind of a bare spot by hook shank). Also want to make my wraps over the foam spaced more evenly to resemble the body segments of a shrimp....
> 
> View attachment 177461
> 
> 
> View attachment 177462


Looks darn good from where I'm sitting!


----------



## Mdees88

Just tied a second one. I like it a little better. Will be ordering some different color legs that are a little thinner but I think it looks pretty good besides that. Used a number 8 3x strong hook and barely had enough room to tie everything. I have some #6s and long shank #6s that should be here tomorrow. Will try the next ones on those....






















These specs are keyed in on very small glass minnows and pilchards. I tried throwing some big vudu shrimp and swimbaits ath them but they weren't too interested. I tied these shrimp in a small profile so hopefully they produce....


----------



## RJTaylor

Looks good, Mdees88. Remember, nothing is even in nature.


----------



## mro

couple copies
above Bob Lemay's
Couldn't help myself, had to add just a couple strands of flash...
and below Cej2525's


----------



## Cej2525

mro said:


> View attachment 177562
> 
> 
> couple copies
> above Bob Lemay's
> Couldn't help myself, had to add just a couple strands of flash...
> and below Cej2525's
> View attachment 177563


Those will definitely fish. The bottom one falls more in line with what I have been tying. In the beginning I would leave the tail long like you did but it fouled a lot. Now I cut them about 1/4" behind the hook and they still have great action with less fouling. But that dog will hunt!


----------



## AZ_squid

Been on a quest for a sheepie, this is the latest in my desperation. SL45 #4 mostly all zonker, cut and put into a dubbing loop and a strip over the top stuck through the hook point. Rubber legs because we all know fish refuse to eat flies without extra crap hanging off of them. In the end if a sheepie won't eat it I guarantee I can convince a redfish it's something worth eating.


----------



## Cej2525

AZ_squid said:


> Been on a quest for a sheepie, this is the latest in my desperation. SL45 #4 mostly all zonker, cut and put into a dubbing loop and a strip over the top stuck through the hook point. Rubber legs because we all know fish refuse to eat flies without extra crap hanging off of them. In the end if a sheepie won't eat it I guarantee I can convince a redfish it's something worth eating.


Great looking sheep fly! After the success I've had with my rabbit fly I'm convinced they like the action of rabbit fur. I had legs on mine in the beginning but I'm not sure it makes a difference. I feel like the simple silhouette leaves the fish to interoperate it as what they want it to be. Our vessel is docked in south Louisiana and I've sight fished 4 eating barnacles off of the hull after shift. Had a few more takes but those dang chompers got in the way.


----------



## AZ_squid

Heck yeah! Thanks man


----------



## erikb85

Headed down to Emerald Isle NC for reds. Shoulda made the “tail” on the foxy shrimp longer but I don’t think fish will care.


----------



## acesover

Bluegill poppers I make out of foam cylinders.....


----------



## Loogie

acesover said:


> Bluegill poppers I make out of foam cylinders.....


Those are very nice, how do you get that finish on the foam?


----------



## Megalops

Cej2525 said:


> I have literally been catching EVERYTHING on this. I call it the Petit Bunny. It doesn't get any simpler. Barred flesh strips over Bonefish pink chenille has been a killer. The color combo pictured landed 7 Sheephead in one day for me. Biggest fish on it so far is a 20lb baby poon. I am in a fly club tournament to catch the most species and this guy has logged me 22 in 3 months.
> 
> Choice of eyes (bead chain or dumbell)
> 34007 style hook #6 (I use Dai-Riki 930)
> 1/8" Rabbit strip
> Medium Krystal Chenille
> 
> 
> View attachment 177191


I didn’t have brown rabbit


----------



## Megalops




----------



## Cej2525

Megalops said:


> View attachment 177737


That's it! Please PM me how you do on it. I have found the smaller, more compact I can keep the fly on a #6 hook helps. I hope you hit pay dirt. Try making a few that have the leather cut off about 1/4" behind the hook. Don't forget to make a few with bead chain. I use black 4mm bead chain on light color flies so they stand out and push more water.


----------



## tailwalk

Are you doing anything to secure the back end of the rabbit or just putting the hook through it and letting it do it's thing from there? Looks good!


----------



## Cej2525

tailwalk said:


> Are you doing anything to secure the back end of the rabbit or just putting the hook through it and letting it do it's thing from there? Looks good!


It's stuck through the leather/hide.


----------



## tailwalk

Cool. I tied up a little one on a size 8 but lost it to a gar. Good fly! I'll be tying up a few. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mdees88

Bunny will be here tomorrow. Looking foreword to tie a few of those up. 

Tied these up over the last couple days. Made the tail bigger on the shrimp so it displaces more water when I pop it. Tied my first little redfish crab/bug/slider thingy too...


----------



## Cej2525

Mdees88 said:


> Bunny will be here tomorrow. Looking foreword to tie a few of those up.
> 
> Tied these up over the last couple days. Made the tail bigger on the shrimp so it displaces more water when I pop it. Tied my first little redfish crab/bug/slider thingy too...
> 
> View attachment 177763


I have been cutting my gurgler foam free hand. But seriously considering the foam cutter set...

They all look good but I bet that minnow would be killer on dock lights!


----------



## Mdees88

Cej2525 said:


> I have been cutting my gurgler foam free hand. But seriously considering the foam cutter set...
> 
> They all look good but I bet that minnow would be killer on dock lights!


Yeah. I've been working a long stretch of nights and won't be off again until next week but I will definitely be hitting the lights again when I get off. My last minnows worked well on the lights but I think these will work even better. They have a smaller profile on the #8 hook that mimics the glass minnows better than the bigger ones I was tying on a #2.

I really like how they turned out and I think they look even better wet......


----------



## Fliesbynight

Cej2525,

I tied a few of your bugs last night. Heading for Hawaii on vacation tomorrow and plan to have a few days here and there for some prospecting. I'll definitely fish them and let you know if they produce anything. 

I left the leather long. I can always trim it on the water.


----------



## Cej2525

Fliesbynight said:


> Cej2525,
> 
> I tied a few of your bugs last night. Heading for Hawaii on vacation tomorrow and plan to have a few days here and there for some prospecting. I'll definitely fish them and let you know if they produce anything.
> 
> I left the leather long. I can always trim it on the water.


Good luck and let me know how you do.


----------



## scissorhands




----------



## TXFrenchman

Spent some time the last couple of weeks filling a tarpon box for Mexico


----------



## Loogie

McFly Foam crab for fishing the pine island sound outgoing tides! I tried to keep the bodies slightly irregular to match nature. These guys get eaten in droves over an area I’m familiar with during a negative tide.


----------



## Megalops

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Spent some time the last couple of weeks filling a tarpon box for Mexico
> View attachment 177849
> 
> View attachment 177851
> 
> View attachment 177853


Dude you are a bad ass! Have I told you that we have the same vice? Lol. Those Dragontails in the upper left, what did u use for the collar? It doesn’t look like EP brush but makes me go hmmmmm..


----------



## spc7669

Cej2525 said:


> I have literally been catching EVERYTHING on this. I call it the Petit Bunny. It doesn't get any simpler. Barred flesh strips over Bonefish pink chenille has been a killer. The color combo pictured landed 7 Sheephead in one day for me. Biggest fish on it so far is a 20lb baby poon. I am in a fly club tournament to catch the most species and this guy has logged me 22 in 3 months.
> 
> Choice of eyes (bead chain or dumbell)
> 34007 style hook #6 (I use Dai-Riki 930)
> 1/8" Rabbit strip
> Medium Krystal Chenille
> 
> 
> View attachment 177191


Tied up 5 of these. You weren’t lying, they work. Caught trout, a puffer, a mutton, and a Spanish on the same fly in a few hours.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Megalops said:


> Dude you are a bad ass! Have I told you that we have the same vice? Lol. Those Dragontails in the upper left, what did u use for the collar? It doesn’t look like EP brush but makes me go hmmmmm..


Haha thank you sir! The collar is a few wraps of UV polar chenille and the MFC bunny brush. I’m obsessed with that bunny brush for pretty much all my flies right now


----------



## Cej2525

"Tied up 5 of these. You weren’t lying, they work. Caught trout, a puffer, a mutton, and a Spanish on the same fly in a few hours."

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Mdees88

Had to switch it up a little, lol..... used gold variant and brown barred peach. Tied 4 up and can't wait to try them out. Thanks


----------



## Cej2525

Mdees88 said:


> Had to switch it up a little, lol..... used gold variant and brown barred peach. Tied 4 up and can't wait to try them out. Thanks


Brown barred flesh over Bonefish pink chenille works great as well.


----------



## mro

Hennessey inspired....


----------



## mro

BTW, it's articulated and I had bone fish in mind when I tied it...


----------



## texasag07

Cej2525 said:


> I have been cutting my gurgler foam free hand. But seriously considering the foam cutter set...
> 
> They all look good but I bet that minnow would be killer on dock lights!


For cutting foam use a ruler as a straight edge, set the foam on a cutting board and use a sharp kitchen knife and run the tip along the ruler at your desired width and you will have clean edge cut foam for eternities.


----------



## spc7669

First go at this crab pattern.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Mdees88 said:


> Had to switch it up a little, lol..... used gold variant and brown barred peach. Tied 4 up and can't wait to try them out. Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 177881


I actually tie the same but with tarantula brush


----------



## Loogie

spc7669 said:


> First go at this crab pattern.
> View attachment 178117


McFly foam pattern?


----------



## spc7669

Yep. Surprisingly easy to tie.


----------



## tailwalk

Working on learning to tie a simram


----------



## Capt.Ron




----------



## mro

nice legs on those crabs


----------



## flyclimber

Capt.Ron said:


> View attachment 178298


That looks pretty close to the fly I got my first permit on.


----------



## Mdees88

I've tied up a few last week. Made some griffiths gnat variants for bream in the pond.
Also tied up a pilchard with some ep fibers.



















Made a couple flies with the rabbit zonker too....


----------



## mro

I noticed the pine squirrel zonkers a couple times when i was browsing for some other materials. Looked interesting so I got the one in the picture.
Tied one small craw, on a TMC 9393 size2 and the squirrel for the claws and under the tail.
Below that is a small streamer I tied on a Mustad 9174NP-BN size 4 with the squirrel for the tail and a little marabou.

Interested in seeing how it looks in the water.
Second pic shows the difference between fox, artic fox, rabbit , mink and the squirrel.



















Top left artic fox..................
Fox......................................
Black Rabbit ..................... Mink black then Tan
Rabbit...............................Pine Squirrel

You can get the squirrel in 10 colors, but have not seen it in white.


----------



## Mdees88

mro said:


> I noticed the pine squirrel zonkers a couple times when i was browsing for some other materials. Looked interesting so I got the one in the picture.
> Tied one small craw, on a TMC 9393 size2 and the squirrel for the claws and under the tail.
> Below that is a small streamer I tied on a Mustad 9174NP-BN size 4 with the squirrel for the tail and a little marabou.
> 
> Interested in seeing how it looks in the water.
> Second pic shows the difference between fox, artic fox, rabbit , mink and the squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 179294
> 
> 
> View attachment 179296
> 
> 
> Top left artic fox..................
> Fox......................................
> Black Rabbit ..................... Mink black then Tan
> Rabbit...............................Pine Squirrel
> 
> You can get the squirrel in 10 colors, but have not seen it in white.


Let us know how it looks underwater. I'm new to tying flies and I was amazed by how much movement the rabbit zonker has underwater. Curious how the squirrel will compare.....


----------



## Mdees88

Here's a few I tied up the last few nights. First attempt at some clousers with faux bucktail. Hoping to get to try some of these out Friday morning.....


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## Mdees88

Made a little larger shrimp gurgler and some kind of crab zonker thing.



















Going to try for some specs and maybe a couple redfish in the morning when I get off work then we're going to run a few miles offshore and grab a couple snapper.

Hopefully we'll get to spanish fish again. All the spanish we marked last trip were around 20ft down and I couldn't get my surf candies down to them with my floating line.

Just tied some up tonight with tungsten bead heads and lead wire bodies. They should work a little better......


----------



## lemaymiami

For fish laying deep... your best bet is not to change the weight of your fly (no matter how much weight you add - the moment you start stripping with a floating line the fly will rise to near surface...). What I use to consistently fish the bottom in ten feet of water is a full Intermediate fly line. They're different from a floater (cast much better - but have to be stripped almost all the way in before you can make a second cast...) and we count them down until the line is at the depth we want (slow count with each number a foot of depth) before you start your retrieve.... Once the line is down where you want it - the fly will stay there as you make your retrieve until it's almost back at the boat....

Another way to work fish that are holding deep is to live chum them to draw them up (but that's a whole different deal).. We've also had success with one angler working a bucktail or leadhead hoping to hook a fish and draw others up during the hooked fish's trip to the boat... 

"Be a hero.... take a kid fishing"


----------



## IRLyRiser

I’ve been going cross eyed tying stuff for a Montana trip. The hooks are so small and fragile even with 6/0 thread you can bend them very easily while tying.


----------



## permitchaser

Mdees88 said:


> Made a little larger shrimp gurgler and some kind of crab zonker thing.
> 
> View attachment 179580
> 
> 
> View attachment 179582
> 
> 
> Going to try for some specs and maybe a couple redfish in the morning when I get off work then we're going to run a few miles offshore and grab a couple snapper.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to spanish fish again. All the spanish we marked last trip were around 20ft down and I couldn't get my surf candies down to them with my floating line.
> 
> Just tied some up tonight with tungsten bead heads and lead wire bodies. They should work a little better......
> 
> 
> View attachment 179581


Chum them up


----------



## Brian Butts

Some redfish kwans


----------



## Mdees88

permitchaser said:


> Chum them up


Didn't have enough bait to chum them up today unfortunately. We just drifted for them but the sharks were especially bad today. 



lemaymiami said:


> For fish laying deep... your best bet is not to change the weight of your fly (no matter how much weight you add - the moment you start stripping with a floating line the fly will rise to near surface...). What I use to consistently fish the bottom in ten feet of water is a full Intermediate fly line. They're different from a floater (cast much better - but have to be stripped almost all the way in before you can make a second cast...) and we count them down until the line is at the depth we want (slow count with each number a foot of depth) before you start your retrieve.... Once the line is down where you want it - the fly will stay there as you make your retrieve until it's almost back at the boat....
> 
> Another way to work fish that are holding deep is to live chum them to draw them up (but that's a whole different deal).. We've also had success with one angler working a bucktail or leadhead hoping to hook a fish and draw others up during the hooked fish's trip to the boat...
> 
> "Be a hero.... take a kid fishing"


Yeah a sinking line would definitely be the right choice. Right now I have a 10wt reel on an 8wt rod right and just didn't want to buy a sinking line for 8wt since it's going to be my primary inshore setup. Once I get a 10wt rod that will be my dedicated offshore fly rod and I definitely plan on getting a sinking line for it. Just as you mentioned the fly would get down deep but after several strips it was back up running a foot or two below the surface. 

The speck fishing was a bust. Bait shopped was closed, had to idle 30 min to get some shrimp from the marina. The wind and current were fighting each other. Caught a few undersize specs, a couple white trout and ground mullet on live shrimp and only threw the fly rod a few times. Eased offshore and grabbed a quick limit of red snapper then tried for the spanish. We drifted by some oil rigs and the schools were down 20ish feet again but this time the sharks were bad. We caught one spanish and one big bonita on conventional then caught nothing but sharks. Nothing on the fly because I couldn't get deep enough. Didn't have enough bait for chumming unfortunately. That is my preferred method for snapper when the current is not too strong but it does work well on spanish and kings too. I worked all night and got it off at 5 in the morning and went with a friend or I would've been a lot more prepared with the bait situation....


----------



## mro

this is the type of line you want to use if you want to fish 15/20 feet deep.
Will sink many times faster than a regular intermediate and will stay down longer during the retrieve.
If your not sure which line to get call them, tell em the rod you have and what your expectations are. I've both SA and Cortland sinking lines that I use on rods from 5 to 10wt. Mostly on an old 9 Sage rod and a Scott 7wt.









Compact Sink Type 6


The world’s most versatile sinking lines that are rated for all temperature conditions. A 28 foot sinking head, paired with an intermediate, low friction running line that will keep your fly down in the zone. An ideal line for musky, stripers, trout and bass in deep waters. - Type 6 Sinking...




www.cortlandline.com


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Anchovy candies for some beach snook


----------



## Whip

New here, Pinfish pattern I've been working on.


----------



## lemaymiami

I like it...


----------



## Flyfish40

been tying up some baitfish for the snook


----------



## Clamfoot

permitchaser said:


> Chum them up


nice gurgler...


----------



## reedriley8




----------



## Mdees88

So I've been catching a bunch of speckled trout on dock lights on my glass minnow surf candies. Well I got to one light and they were eating the tiniest glass minnows I've ever seen. They really weren't interested in my surf candies. I threw my cast net and was able to catch a couple of the tiny minnows to see what they were. The specs were gorging on these little guys and no interest in the larger glass minnows or pilchards under the light.....




















I decided to try and tie up a few. I ordered some siliskin and I'm going to make a small gummy minnow in all clear with a white eye. But I also ran across a new material (new color really) and so far I'm liking it. It's flashabou in clear. Here's one I just tied up. Going to order a little bit bigger hook but I like the way it turned out..... going to tie a few gummy minnows too and try them out next week hopefully.


----------



## trekker




----------



## Geologist

Mdees88 said:


> So I've been catching a bunch of speckled trout on dock lights on my glass minnow surf candies. Well I got to one light and they were eating the tiniest glass minnows I've ever seen. They really weren't interested in my surf candies. I threw my cast net and was able to catch a couple of the tiny minnows to see what they were. The specs were gorging on these little guys and no interest in the larger glass minnows or pilchards under the light.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 180562
> 
> 
> View attachment 180561
> 
> 
> I decided to try and tie up a few. I ordered some siliskin and I'm going to make a small gummy minnow in all clear with a white eye. But I also ran across a new material (new color really) and so far I'm liking it. It's flashabou in clear. Here's one I just tied up. Going to order a little bit bigger hook but I like the way it turned out..... going to tie a few gummy minnows too and try them out next week hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 180564


That minnow turned out really well, I love the simplicity.


----------



## Mdees88

Geologist said:


> That minnow turned out really well, I love the simplicity.


Thanks. I think I'm going to use less material on the next few. Each strand is clear as you can see by the long strands at the tail. But once they lay against each other they become more opaque. I'm also going to tie two or three of them on a bend back hook to create a school of minnows. I saw Bob Popovics do that with his surf candies.....

Looking forward to trying these out. Going to tie up a couple gummy minnows tonight.....

@trekker that gamechanger looks great. I bought blane's book and will be tying some of those in the future. Plan on using them on big mangrove snapper offshore.....


----------



## Mdees88

Well siliskin is some interesting stuff. I had no idea it was this stretchable. Most gummy minnows are made with 2-3 layers but I only used 1 layer so hopefully it will hold up. I trapped some air bubbles but besides that I think I'm going to like this material once I get accustomed to using it. Definitely not for a purist. Going to need a slightly larger, wider gap hook. Purists will likely turn their noses up but I could care less.... it's a very close imitation.

EDIT: it appears the siliskin has memory which. I had my fly case sitting vertically overnight and when I opened the siliskin tails had all curled / laid over to the right. When I pulled them out of the box the siliskin wouldn't straighten out. As soon as I straightened it, it would fold / curl back to the right. Kind of annoying....


----------



## jay.bush1434

Nothing like getting ready for a trip to get back on the vise. A new crab pattern for another trip to Louisiana so naturally I tied it in Mardi Gras colors.
#1 Umpqua jog hook, small lead eyes, micro pulsator rabbit strips for claws, sili-legs, senyo UV brush palmered, combed flat and trimmed.


----------



## mro

Mdees88 said:


> siliskin is some


That's another one of those materials I've got from a show 

Don't know yet if I'll put this one on a hook


----------



## Bill Payne

Somebody just gave me a box of fly tying and rod building stuff. Some pretty old, some pretty new. These things were included. There's a bunch of them in different sizes in black and gold. Are they for building rods? Pencil for scale:

View attachment 180708


----------



## mro

I was cleaning up my tying stuff and found these feathers I'd colored with "permanent markers" some time ago. tied on a Mustad 3407 DT size 1
Don't know if it's a good idea or not till I fish it


----------



## Mdees88

First attempt at an ostrich herl streamer......


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Ostrich is good stuff - these are marabou/ostrich/bucktail:


----------



## texasag07

Mdees88 said:


> So I've been catching a bunch of speckled trout on dock lights on my glass minnow surf candies. Well I got to one light and they were eating the tiniest glass minnows I've ever seen. They really weren't interested in my surf candies. I threw my cast net and was able to catch a couple of the tiny minnows to see what they were. The specs were gorging on these little guys and no interest in the larger glass minnows or pilchards under the light.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 180562
> 
> 
> View attachment 180561
> 
> 
> I decided to try and tie up a few. I ordered some siliskin and I'm going to make a small gummy minnow in all clear with a white eye. But I also ran across a new material (new color really) and so far I'm liking it. It's flashabou in clear. Here's one I just tied up. Going to order a little bit bigger hook but I like the way it turned out..... going to tie a few gummy minnows too and try them out next week hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 180564


A very easy snot bait fly is tie in a small chunk of clear ice dub on the back of a size 6-8 hook, then take a piece of large mono 60-100lb and tie it in right on top of the hook shank. You can add stock on eyes to make it fancy if you want then a quick coat of uv glue.


----------



## texasag07

here is the final product.


----------



## acesover

Quit fishing the salt around here, Grass is mostly gone, so now it Bluegill and Bass....


----------



## mro

acesover said:


> Bluegill and Bass....



Top water is always fun.


----------



## FLopes

Brian Butts said:


> View attachment 179608
> 
> Some redfish kwans


These are money!!


----------



## Seebs




----------



## Mdees88

acesover said:


> Quit fishing the salt around here, Grass is mostly gone, so now it Bluegill and Bass....
> View attachment 180778


Those look great. How do you get the finish on top. Airbrushing over a template I assume?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@Seebs That strong arm merkin is money around me.


----------



## Mdees88

First attempt at some scud / freshwater shrimp patterns....


----------



## Mdees88

Steve_Mevers said:


> Time to straighten up and replenish the fly boxes...
> View attachment 176376
> View attachment 176377
> View attachment 176378


What fly box is the orange one with the grey foam?


----------



## TF21

looks like MFC boat box


----------



## Mdees88

TF21 said:


> looks like MFC boat box


That's it. Thanks


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Mdees88 said:


> What fly box is the orange one with the grey foam?


giving the MFC a try, so far I like it.


----------



## Flyfish40




----------



## Mdees88

Have some small bendback hooks on the way but in the meantime I decided to experiment with a gamakatsu 1/0 worm hook.....


----------



## Geologist

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 180876
> View attachment 180877
> View attachment 180878
> View attachment 180879


IS that a pink dubbing bump inside or marker?


----------



## Loogie

Tying a few Everglades Special's, snook like these in the Mangroves, especially in the fall!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Loogie said:


> Tying a few Everglades Special's, like these in the Mangroves, especially in the fall!
> 
> View attachment 180958
> jj Hae
> View attachment 180959
> View attachment 180962





Loogie said:


> Tying a few Everglades Special's, like these in the Mangroves, especially in the fall!
> I have been tying something very similar, but trying different tail materials for a little more action.
> View attachment 180958
> View attachment 180959
> View attachment 180962


----------



## Flyfish40

Geologist said:


> IS that a pink dubbing bump inside or marker?


A pinch of red ep fiber


----------



## tailwalk

Mdees88 said:


> Have some small bendback hooks on the way but in the meantime I decided to experiment with a gamakatsu 1/0 worm hook.....
> 
> View attachment 180929


This is interesting... have you had success with it?


----------



## Mdees88

tailwalk said:


> This is interesting... have you had success with it?


Haven't used it yet. Going to test it out the next day I get off which doesn't appear to be anytime soon unfortunately. I think it's going to work well as the speckled trout were gorging themselves on the tiny minnows.....


----------



## tailwalk

Sounds like a good opportunity for something like that. Post up the results when you get a chance to test it out!


----------



## acesover

Mdees88 said:


> Those look great. How do you get the finish on top. Airbrushing over a template I assume?


I use a real fine mesh that I found in Hobby Lobby. Got a lifetime supply for a few bucks, as it comes on a roll.


----------



## Mdees88

acesover said:


> I use a real fine mesh that I found in Hobby Lobby. Got a lifetime supply for a few bucks, as it comes on a roll.


Cool, those look great. I ordered some popper heads and I'm going to give it a go. Watched a few YouTube videos and I'm going to try the sharpie / can of compressed air method....


----------



## Mdees88

Experimenting with different materials and tied up a bunch of random panfish flies.....


----------



## Mdees88

Got the #6 bendbacks in today and worked on a few more glass minnows. Haven't fished them yet but I'm really liking the clear flashabou. Made a few a little larger and made the last one taller to match a typical glass minnow profile. I also added a single strand of pearl flashabou to all but 1 of them.... if they fish well I might make my full size glass minnows out of this instead of water silk.


----------



## Skram

My go to pattern for Pompano. Size 2 Gama SL12s


----------



## Clamfoot

Size 2, Mallard flank, peacock hurl, white fiber, tan craft fur, UV shrimp eyes & 30# mono weed guard.


----------



## Wahlly41

Skram said:


> My go to pattern for Pompano. Size 2 Gama SL12s
> View attachment 181181
> 
> 
> Is that rabbit or synthetic on those pompano flies?


----------



## jay.bush1434

Skram said:


> My go to pattern for Pompano. Size 2 Gama SL12s
> View attachment 181181


I'll be tying some of those up shortly. Great looking fly for bumping around the first gut on the beach front. Pompano, croaker, whiting for sure...
Look like small lead dumbells. They should make a good sand puff on the bottom.


----------



## permitchaser

Weedless carp flies. Chenille body with dubbing over


----------



## Skram

Its "Wabbit" It's synthetic rabbit strip made by Semperfli. I used to tie them with real rabbit but I find these hold up better.


----------



## Skram

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'll be tying some of those up shortly. Great looking fly for bumping around the first gut on the beach front. Pompano, croaker, whiting for sure...
> Look like small lead dumbells. They should make a good sand puff on the bottom.


These are mediums. I like it to get down and stay down. I tie some smaller ones sometimes too when specifically targeting whiting. I think whiting are an overlooked fly target. Pretty fun imo.


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Weedless


I need to ty up a couple of those.
Look like they might be better weed guards than my wire ones.
What pound test you using?


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> I need to ty up a couple of those.
> Look like they might be better weed guards than my wire ones.
> What pound test you using?


Those are small #6 eagle claw so I think it was 20-30 lb. test


----------



## mro

my latest attempt at making a shrimp ...


----------



## mro

Used some 20# left over from ribbing my shrimp...
Think I need to try some of my stiff leader material?


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> my latest attempt at making a shrimp ...
> 
> View attachment 181467


That is a pretty good shrimp, nice job

Does any know of or prefer a particular forward-facing shrimp pattern? (as opposed to a fleeing shrimp that swims backward) 
I know of the Hanes Supreme Hair pattern but would like to know if there are more or better patterns out there.
Something to toss in saltwater, up-current during the shrimp run, under mangroves or creep along a shallow oyster bed?


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 181493
> 
> 
> Used some 20# left over from ribbing my shrimp...
> Think I need to try some of my stiff leader material?


So that's a big bead chain eye that you painted.


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> forward-facing shrimp pattern?


I don't see any reason that that this pattern couldn't be tied either way.
I used a TMC9394 size 2, 3x heavy, 3x long hook which I bend the eye up then ty in the small lead eye under.
Looking at it you'll see that almost all the materials are tied so that it will fish right side up and where the pointy end comes out could easily be reversed. May not need the lead eye, something I've not tested yet.



permitchaser said:


> big bead chain eye that you painted


I have an assortment of commercial painted lead eyes, that's one.
Are yours bead chain? I've got a load of those too, brass and chrome.


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> prefer a particular forward-facing shrimp pattern?


Maybe more than you wanted to see




































Olive dubbing then wrapped the hackle, trim off the top








Shell cut from a plastic freezer bag









Done w/o a tail









with tail cut from a feather









I left out the antennas so it should less prone to fouling when casting


----------



## permitchaser

Thanks @mro good looking fly. After your explanation look easy to tie. Freezer bag, please!


----------



## mro

BTW...
I tie in the head first, then the eyes, 20 # mono for the rib, plastic bag, then the lead weight (may or may not be needed)
Then the yarn to taper the body, (hackle feather attached but not wrapped yet, dubbing then wrap the hackle over the dubbing and trim the top, secure the bag at the back of the hook, wrap the 20# mono rib, add a tail if you like.

I trim the hackle on the sides a little as a last step.
Also a note, when I cut the bag I cut it at a slight taper from front to back

Lot of color combinations could be used. I've got a white with a little black as the main colors but it was my first attempt and I don't plan on posting a pic of that one


----------



## Mdees88

Nice 🍤 

Tied up a few flies for redfish last night, just experimenting....


----------



## permitchaser

They will bite those...Maybe


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> Maybe more than you wanted to see
> View attachment 181628
> 
> 
> View attachment 181629
> 
> 
> View attachment 181630
> 
> 
> View attachment 181631
> 
> 
> Olive dubbing then wrapped the hackle, trim off the top
> View attachment 181632
> 
> Shell cut from a plastic freezer bag
> View attachment 181633
> 
> 
> Done w/o a tail
> View attachment 181634
> 
> 
> with tail cut from a feather
> View attachment 181635
> 
> 
> I left out the antennas so it should less prone to fouling when casting


Thanks MRO

What size/hook are you using?
Darn good looking pattern.


----------



## BrownDog

If the low country was a fly…

black/purple drum beater

this one is big and heavy to get down in the grass


----------



## baffinreds

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.











I'm trying to replicate this fly. It is for very specific use....black drum on sand. It is deadly.


----------



## VELUNZA

These in green black or white. FIRE


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> What size/hook are you using?


I think it might be to light of a hook if you were trying to mussel a Tarpon or Snook out from a dock.
Wouldn't stop me from trying 
If I was on a flat using 6/7/8wt rod I think it would work well. 
It does seem to be pretty "stout" for it's size.

For bigger fish or adult Tarpon I'd go to a Mustad 3407 5/0 (could be other brands that would be better suited but I'm familiar with Mustad). Also the size of the imitation would be a little closer to the size of the shrimp the fish are feeding on.
I ordered the TMC hook originally to ty a crawdad pattern with a hook that had a smaller gap.


----------



## mro

baffinreds said:


> View attachment 181788
> 
> I'm trying to replicate this fly. It is for very specific use....black drum on sand. It is deadly.


That's an interesting weed guard


----------



## baffinreds

mro said:


> That's an interesting weed guard


It is more for stabilization than a weed guard. Without it the fly will spin when striping.


----------



## Mdees88

First attempt at a bluegill popper. Used grey ostrich, going to order some chartreuse and olive marabou for the next few I think and shorten the tail up a tad....


----------



## Bertrand

Been messing with a few of these


----------



## mro

Mdees88 said:


> popper


In my Florida fishing years 90 percent freshwater was with poppers or top water flies.



Bertrand said:


> Been messing with a few of these


Nice ty
Over 90 percent of my fishing in Florida salt were with streamers.


----------



## AlabamaTarpon

I’ve been spending some time recently stocking back up on bull red flies for the fall and winter. This is my first time tying some flies on the umpqua jig hook so I’m interested to see how they do.


----------



## mro

AlabamaTarpon said:


> the umpqua jig hook


What size hook is that?
So far I'm not to happy with the jig hooks I got.
I've got four sizes that I just don't like what I feel is to large of "gap"
and one, the hook is just overall to small for saltwater use unless you chasing pin fish...


----------



## Skram

AlabamaTarpon said:


> I’ve been spending some time recently stocking back up on bull red flies for the fall and winter. This is my first time tying some flies on the umpqua jig hook so I'm interested to see how they do.


Nice ones Bryson. I've had good success with similar jig hooks from VMC. Haven't tried the umpqua yet so let me know how you like them.


----------



## AlabamaTarpon

mro said:


> What size hook is that?
> So far I'm not to happy with the jig hooks I got.
> I've got four sizes that I just don't like what I feel is to large of "gap"
> and one, the hook is just overall to small for saltwater use unless you chasing pin fish...


I only got the 1/0. Hopefully I will be able to report back on how they work soon.


----------



## AlabamaTarpon

Skram said:


> Nice ones Bryson. I've had good success with similar jig hooks from VMC. Haven't tried the umpqua yet so let me know how you like them.


Will do! I bought a few packs of the umpqua hooks after a friend of mine gave me a fly tied on one back in December. I have been fishing that fly since. It hasn't rusted yet and is still sharp so that sold me on them.


----------



## mro

daddy white fly and junior 










Had planned to paint the eyes but my white has turned into molasses.


----------



## CDAVero

Mdees88 said:


> Nice 🍤
> 
> Tied up a few flies for redfish last night, just experimenting....
> 
> View attachment 181652


Cool


----------



## BestofTexas

I posted on another thread but here is my sheepy fly, works on anything I’ve thrown at on the flats of Texas. Snook, reds, trout, black drum, and sheepies.


----------



## Loogie

BestofTexas said:


> View attachment 182083
> 
> 
> I posted on another thread but here is my sheepy fly, works on anything I’ve thrown at on the flats of Texas. Snook, reds, trout, black drum, and sheepies.


Very nice, any chance of posting some side and overhead closeups with a recipe?


----------



## BestofTexas

Loogie said:


> Very nice, any chance of posting some side and overhead closeups with a recipe?


I sure can here later.


----------



## BestofTexas

Recipe:
SL12S size 4 or 6
B10S size 4 or 6 users preference
Dark olive chicone or sightcast bead chain eyes
Olive brown 1.5 or 1.75 Foxy Brush UV or NonUV
Hot Orange .75 Shrimp Dub brush
Root beer Palmer chenille
Olive pseudo hair
Start with the normal game, olive 140 or 210 thread, attach bead chain eyes 1.5ish eye lengths away from the eye, add pseudo hair tail, start at the back with 3-4 wraps of shrimp dub brush, then 3-4 wraps of root beer chenille, finish with olive brown foxy brush to in front of the bead chain. @Loogie


----------



## Wahlly41

Tied a few EP minnows and some classic woodpecker seaducers for fishing the surf.


----------



## spc7669

First attempt at a black drum fly based on Capt. Lemay’s prior posts.








A gigantic wooly bugger on a jig hook with bead chain eyes. I’ll give it a go on upcoming trips to Steinhatchee, Port St. Joe, and Apalachicola. Never got so much as a look from one of the big slobs before. If that happens on these trips I’ll soak it in Gulp juice.


----------



## TXFrenchman

redfish ready


----------



## spc7669

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 182233
> 
> View attachment 182235
> 
> redfish ready


Good grief! Those are gorgeous


----------



## permitchaser

Some carp crawfish flies


----------



## tsoquinn




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

carp flies mostly


----------



## spc7669

So I sat down at the vise today with an idea. It did not turn out as well as I hoped but I have a starting point to improve upon.


----------



## mro

Size 1 3407 dt Mustad

The hackle is actually a dark olive, not tan/brown


----------



## Copahee Hound

spc7669 said:


> So I sat down at the vise today with an idea. It did not turn out as well as I hoped but I have a starting point to improve upon.
> View attachment 182436


I like the idea of a natural shrimp. How does it look in the water?


----------



## spc7669

Copahee Hound said:


> I like the idea of a natural shrimp. How does it look in the water?


Haven’t gotten that far yet. Tied it up around noon today because we are getting a ton of rain right now. I wanted to do a shrimp with siliskin. Next time I’ll use a hook that’s a bit longer.


----------



## Clamfoot

Copahee Hound said:


> I like the idea of a natural shrimp. How does it look in the water?



This is the most natural-looking shrimp pattern that I've had luck with. 
The top of the shell is extra select craft fur tied in at the hook eye only and then UV resin from the hook eye back to just past the shrimp eyes to hold that curvature to create the profile of the carapace (back of the head) into the rostrum (nose spike). 
Working on trying to tie it forward-facing, hook up. Not quite there yet.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Clamfoot said:


> This is the most natural-looking shrimp pattern that I've had luck with.
> The top of the shell is extra select craft fur tied in at the hook eye only and then UV resin from the hook eye back to just past the shrimp eyes to hold that curvature to create the profile of the carapace (back of the head) into the rostrum (nose spike).
> Working on trying to tie it forward-facing, hook up. Not quite there yet.
> 
> View attachment 182475


love that! What’s the body material under the craft fur?


----------



## Vagabondfishing

Just getting into fly tying my dog has been a good sorce of shrimp material!


----------



## spc7669

First go at a shark fly…


----------



## Copahee Hound

@Clamfoot That is definitely a reel looking shrimp! Sorry that I wasn’t clear with my statement. By natural, I was referring to not a fleeing shrimp. I’ve been trying to figure out how to have the horn of a non fleeing shrimp stay pointy after a recent thread on here


----------



## Loogie

BestofTexas said:


> View attachment 182141
> View attachment 182142
> View attachment 182143
> View attachment 182144
> Recipe:
> SL12S size 4 or 6
> B10S size 4 or 6 users preference
> Dark olive chicone or sightcast bead chain eyes
> Olive brown 1.5 or 1.75 Foxy Brush UV or NonUV
> Hot Orange .75 Shrimp Dub brush
> Root beer Palmer chenille
> Olive pseudo hair
> Start with the normal game, olive 140 or 210 thread, attach bead chain eyes 1.5ish eye lengths away from the eye, add pseudo hair tail, start at the back with 3-4 wraps of shrimp dub brush, then 3-4 wraps of root beer chenille, finish with olive brown foxy brush to in front of the bead chain. @Loogie


Many thanks! Very nice and effective pattern!


----------



## Clamfoot

TXFrenchman said:


> love that! What’s the body material under the craft fur?


TXF
The body is just trimmed craft fur in a dubbing loop 

Size 2-4 hook.
From the bend working up/back

Short barred mallard flank barbs
A little longer white marabou barbs
A little longer brown/gold/tan marabou barbs (most any fluffy feather barbs will work for steps 2-3, just make #1 is a stiffer darker barb) 
A little longer bunch of white fiber. The fiber should be on the stiff side as it will act as a support for the craft fur curve. I use brushed-out white poly cord. 
A dark brown dubbing loop bump at the base of the fiber at the start of the bend.
Tie in eyes, they should flair out on the dubbing bump
Tie on antennae of your choice. This one has metal gold flash. long peacock hurls look good as well.
spin a 3-4in dubbing loop with tan craft fur fibers. I keep the fibers long, making a brush, and keep the underfur to help create density. Palmer it back to just before the hook eye.
Trim down the craft fur body leaving the longer fibers at the head, trim to expose the eyes. trim short on the back, medium on the bottom. 
Cut a small bunch of extra select craft fur (1/4-5/16 wide when flattened) and tie in on top at the hook eye.
Add weed guard. 
Apply UV as noted and spread in with a bodkin taking care to preserve the curve of the craft fur up the fiber. 
For pretty work, before adding the weed guard, heat up a bodkin or pin and on the bottom/sides of the fly melt into the craft fur 2 or 3 lines port to starboard and one down the middle on the bottom. Color the melted lines with a fine tip brown marker. 
Let me know how you make out with it.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Clamfoot said:


> TXF
> The body is just trimmed craft fur in a dubbing loop
> 
> Size 2-4 hook.
> From the bend working up/back
> 
> Short barred mallard flank barbs
> A little longer white marabou barbs
> A little longer brown/gold/tan marabou barbs (most any fluffy feather barbs will work for steps 2-3, just make #1 is a stiffer darker barb)
> A little longer bunch of white fiber. The fiber should be on the stiff side as it will act as a support for the craft fur curve. I use brushed-out white poly cord.
> A dark brown dubbing loop bump at the base of the fiber at the start of the bend.
> Tie in eyes, they should flair out on the dubbing bump
> Tie on antennae of your choice. This one has metal gold flash. long peacock hurls look good as well.
> spin a 3-4in dubbing loop with tan craft fur fibers. I keep the fibers long, making a brush, and keep the underfur to help create density. Palmer it back to just before the hook eye.
> Trim down the craft fur body leaving the longer fibers at the head, trim to expose the eyes. trim short on the back, medium on the bottom.
> Cut a small bunch of extra select craft fur (1/4-5/16 wide when flattened) and tie in on top at the hook eye.
> Add weed guard.
> Apply UV as noted and spread in with a bodkin taking care to preserve the curve of the craft fur up the fiber.
> For pretty work, before adding the weed guard, heat up a bodkin or pin and on the bottom/sides of the fly melt into the craft fur 2 or 3 lines port to starboard and one down the middle on the bottom. Color the melted lines with a fine tip brown marker.
> Let me know how you make out with it.


Thank you!


----------



## Clamfoot

Copahee Hound said:


> @Clamfoot That is definitely a reel looking shrimp! Sorry that I wasn’t clear with my statement. By natural, I was referring to not a fleeing shrimp. I’ve been trying to figure out how to have the horn of a non fleeing shrimp stay pointy after a recent thread on here


@Copahee. 
I've attempted to make forward-facing shrimp a bunch of times. I wouldn't post pics unless we all needed a good laugh. 
Been thinking about adapting the pattern that I tie in a forward facing form. 
Next time I get the itch, I'll try using a jig hook but bending it almost as a bent back. This should allow the hook eye to stick out of the top of the nose like one of those plastic voodoo shrimp things.
This will also allow for the nose to be coated with Softex, UV Thin or UV Flex. and hopefully, create a good profile.


----------



## Clamfoot

TXFrenchman said:


> Thank you!


----------



## mro

if you guys haven't noticed I'm a big fan of streamers 
Brass bead eyes


----------



## Skram




----------



## Tankerfly

Tied up some seaducers and blurple cracks after my blind fishing redfish thread. The bottom to seaducers have rattles in a mylar piping sheath off the back. The blurples have integral rattles. Had to throw in a light weight crack in tan and pink for good measure. Red Krystal flash on the seaducers because the Red flake DOA shrimp is killer!


----------



## Clamfoot

Tankerfly said:


> View attachment 182717
> Tied up some seaducers and blurple cracks after my blind fishing redfish thread. The bottom to seaducers have rattles in a mylar piping sheath off the back. The blurples have integral rattles. Had to throw in a light weight crack in tan and pink for good measure. Red Krystal flash on the seaducers because the Red flake DOA shrimp is killer!


Nice bugs Tanker
What neighborhood/region are you fishing?
I've been thinking about doing some mylar rattles as well. Is there a tip on tying them on and keeping the fly balanced? It seems like that kind of moving weight might lead to the thing flying funny and helicoptering if it's not done right.


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Wool head mullets and some poppers


----------



## Tankerfly

Clamfoot said:


> Nice bugs Tanker
> What neighborhood/region are you fishing?
> I've been thinking about doing some mylar rattles as well. Is there a tip on tying them on and keeping the fly balanced? It seems like that kind of moving weight might lead to the thing flying funny and helicoptering if it's not done right.


Thanks! I fish in the Poquoson, VA area mostly. Haven't tried the rattle flies yet, just trying a different way of tying them in. Tying on the shank just makes it so bulky, which is fine on the crack flies but rough on the seaducers. Will post up how they work.


----------



## TF21

There has been a lot of mullet around


----------



## permitchaser

Vagabondfishing said:


> Just getting into fly tying my dog has been a good sorce of shrimp material!
> View attachment 182487


Man my German short hair is of no use. I need a cat or bard chicken


----------



## TXFrenchman

a new double keel pattern to try out


----------



## mro

TXFrenchman said:


> double keel pattern


Nice ty.
I like how it doesn't need a pair of lead eyes to always land right side up.
Will the beads click when the fly moves?


----------



## TXFrenchman

mro said:


> Nice ty.
> I like how it doesn't need a pair of lead eyes to always land right side up.
> Will the beads click when the fly moves?


Thank you! I am not sure if they will click because of the body material interfering but I am hoping they will. I wanted to keep the body material a little longer to try and soften the water landing.


----------



## mro

TXFrenchman said:


> body material a little longer


I've copied the picture to my computer 
Fishy looking fly.


----------



## Clamfoot

TXFrenchman said:


> Thank you! I am not sure if they will click because of the body material interfering but I am hoping they will. I wanted to keep the body material a little longer to try and soften the water landing.



I tied up something similar in a high tied Clouser, (but a little more visual) 
On the skiff, they've come to be named "2nd line hookers". 
They cast ok, fished as designed and I think the glass beads did give a little rattle.
If you look close, I left the tag ends of the bead loops long and reverse tied them back as dual weed guards. 
Caught a few but these were really test ties with extra material and I never developed great confidence in them (probably because of the colors). It may be time to revisit.

Thanks for the reminder TX. I like your application a little better.


----------



## TXFrenchman

That is a great idea! Now I wish I’d left the keel tag longer to do the same.


----------



## Flyfish40

Some crabs to fed those red fish


----------



## birdyshooter

#4 Seaducers today.


----------



## mro




----------



## ElLobo

Of the thousands of flies I’ve tied, this has become my top producing redfish fly hands down. Feels like cheating


----------



## mro




----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> View attachment 183161


Ok, now you're just trying to make funny looking stuff.. technically cool, but funny looking.
I would question the rational of any fish that ate that without laughing first. It would have to be on a bet with his other fish buddies and he couldn't take a pic home to his wife because she'd kill him cause it's too darn cute.😅😅


----------



## ElLobo

Clamfoot said:


> Ok, now you're just trying to make funny looking stuff.. technically cool, but funny looking.
> I would question the rational of any fish that ate that without laughing first. It would have to be on a bet with his other fish buddies and he couldn't take a pic home to his wife because she'd kill him cause it's too darn cute.😅😅


Baby flounder?


----------



## Clamfoot

Salt water sculpin flounder with a bager collar and pretty blue eyes to get lost in...
MRO is keeping it freaky out on the west coast. 

All kidding aside I am really interested in the application if if is for salt water. 

I've tried sculpin/muddlers on the East coast of Fl with little success. They look like our baby jelly fish.


----------



## fishnpreacher

I say topwater, spun deer hair


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> just trying to make funny looking stuff..


There is no try..... pretty sure I succeeded 
A pic that only a mother could love?

BTW, I've got a drawer full of flys I've tied that will never see a tippet.
In the unlikely event that I ever run out of hooks... I'll take a razor to what's in that drawer.


----------



## Clamfoot

Ha, I do the same thing.. spent an hour last week recycling old hooks. 
It a good lesson on how/why not to use too much UV resin.

So you really have success with a sculpin in salt water?
What situation are you going to it? I must be way down in the line up...


----------



## Jdl80

Finger mullet for the beach


----------



## [email protected]

I saw the 'flee or fight fiddler' -- it's a very cool pattern, and i wanted to try to make one myself.









FIGHT N FLEE FIDDLER


Umpqua Feather Merchants has a legacy of producing the highest quality flies and fly fishing gear including packs, leader & tippet, fly tying, and streamside gear.




www.umpqua.com





I didn't have the right hook (so i tied it on a size 2 SC15, i tried to make the wing by trimming down a brush, and i used 12lb fluoro for the foam claw -- it's probably too stiff. but it turned out ok.


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> success with a sculpin


NO

Just hadn't spun any deer hair for awhile and as you can see I'm out of practice.
Thought crossed my mind right after I placed the eyes,
it looked a little creepy so thought I'd share... 
[QUOTE="Jdl80, post: 905770, member: 313


----------



## TXFrenchman




----------



## Surfrat59

Mdees88 said:


> Got the #6 bendbacks in today and worked on a few more glass minnows. Haven't fished them yet but I'm really liking the clear flashabou. Made a few a little larger and made the last one taller to match a typical glass minnow profile. I also added a single strand of pearl flashabou to all but 1 of them.... if they fish well I might make my full size glass minnows out of this instead of water silk.
> 
> View attachment 181180


Love the tandem sets...I'm thinking stripers


----------



## BrownDog

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 182999
> 
> 
> #4 Seaducers today.


A #4 ducer has been a go to for me lately. It's amazing how well a sparsely tied, basic pattern works on fish but gets overlooked by anglers.


----------



## birdyshooter

BrownDog said:


> A #4 ducer has been a go to for me lately. It's amazing how well a sparsely tied, basic pattern works on fish but gets overlooked by anglers.


That’s my MO. Quick, easy, and must take less than 5 minutes to tie. Like they say some flies are for catching fish, others are for catching fishermen!!😁


----------



## birdyshooter

🎣


----------



## Clamfoot

BrownDog said:


> A #4 ducer has been a go to for me lately. It's amazing how well a sparsely tied, basic pattern works on fish but gets overlooked by anglers.


Can't argue with ya BD.

Had an ok day 3 weeks ago using Chicone's Asphyxiator, essentially an inverted seaducer but I felt it jigged too much. One of the guys here posted up a seaducer with the bead chain on the bend. I tied up 3 (wish I tied 10). 

Slayed the reds & snook this weekend. Most top of the slot or over. They wanted no popper, no P&S type shrimp, no mullet or minnow pattern. Once the plain old tan grizzly ducer came out it went extra innings.
Damn good pattern this Saturday.....


----------



## Mdees88

Surfrat59 said:


> Love the tandem sets...I'm thinking stripers


Finally went back and fished the lights last night. The conditions weren't perfect but still caught a few. I never found the tiny snot bait that were on the lights a month ago. But I tried the double and triple rigs and they both got ate. Really want to try them when I find the specks schooled up on the snot bait again.....



















I'm going to tie some larger ones to mimic two full size glass minnows swimming together.


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## BrownDog

Clamfoot said:


> One of the guys here posted up a seaducer with the bead chain on the bend. I tied up 3 (wish I tied 10).


Your welcome!

I have also found I can control sink rate between using a normal saltwater hook or tying on a light wire hook such as a B10s. Also light wire is fantastic with chart/white for trout.

You can play with tail materials too, I have tried pseudo hair, rabbit strip, Arctic fox, marabou, etc. but I typically just use 4 grizzly hackle feathers.


----------



## salt_fly

ElLobo said:


> Of the thousands of flies I’ve tied, this has become my top producing redfish fly hands down. Feels like cheating
> View attachment 183112


What is it wrapped with for the body?


----------



## ElLobo

salt_fly said:


> What is it wrapped with for the body?


Thunderstruck EP Brush


----------



## mro

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 183411


All very nice ties, but the third from the left I think I'll copy be copying it.


----------



## TXFrenchman

mro said:


> All very nice ties, but the third from the left I think I'll copy be copying it.


----------



## [email protected]

Clamfoot said:


> Had an ok day 3 weeks ago using Chicone's Asphyxiator, essentially an inverted seaducer but I felt it jigged too much. One of the guys here posted up a seaducer with the bead chain on the bend. I tied up 3 (wish I tied 10).


Very similar to a seaducer is the 'redfish candy': Redfish Candy

I tie them in 2 minutes, usually in black/purple or all rootbeer: estasz over bead chain eyes for the head, couple wraps of the middle or end of a saddle feather for a collar and a little flash and 2 saddle feathers on either side as a tail. Redfish, snook, and seatrout will all clobber it, and the all rootbeer color seems to work well in both bright sun and overcast conditions. If i'm banging the mangroves and topwater isn't doing it, this is my go-to fly.


----------



## mro

[email protected] said:


> this is my go-to fly


where's the pic?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MatthewAbbott

Another slider for the box.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 183161


That's a mouse fly..right?


----------



## birdyshooter

MatthewAbbott said:


> Another slider for the box.
> View attachment 183482


That’s tight!! 👍👍


----------



## Poon.Patrol

Flyfish40 said:


> Some crabs to fed those red fish
> View attachment 182983
> View attachment 182984


 Looks great. Is that a brush you used for the body and then trimmed?


----------



## Wkovalczyk3

Some flood tide crabs for reds I've been working on.


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> That's a mouse fly..right?


it can be anything you want it to be.
It's residing in the "to embarrassed to fish with drawer"


----------



## Poon.Patrol

Is this ridiculous or would you try it? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Jason M

Always one of my favorites.


----------



## Miles813

A little something for the reds.


----------



## Clamfoot

Poon.Patrol said:


> Is this ridiculous or would you try it? Asking for a friend...
> View attachment 183576


Why not try it if you're not worried about being a "traditionalist". (There are many lines drawn on what that might mean).

I believe that in the dirty water I fish in, one of the reasons why plastics outfish flies is partially due to the thump, thump, thump, and vibration those plastics make when they wobble.

In an attempt to replicate I tried something similar, the tail was hard plastic and attached to some mono (total fail)
I also tried a front lip which did impart some action but and caught a fish or two but didn't fly great.

let me know how you make out.


----------



## Poon.Patrol

Clamfoot said:


> Why not try it if you're not worried about being a "traditionalist". (There are many lines drawn on what that might mean).
> 
> I believe that in the dirty water I fish in, one of the reasons why plastics outfish flies is partially due to the thump, thump, thump, and vibration those plastics make when they wobble.
> 
> In an attempt to replicate I tried something similar, the tail was hard plastic and attached to some mono (total fail)
> I also tried a front lip which did impart some action but and caught a fish or two but didn't fly great.
> 
> let me know how you make out.
> 
> View attachment 183600
> View attachment 183602


 Thanks! how did those work out for you? I agree the extra vibration from the tail helps with blind casting.


----------



## spc7669

Poon.Patrol said:


> Is this ridiculous or would you try it? Asking for a friend...
> View attachment 183576


I’d fish it as long as you call it a “junk in the trunk”


----------



## EasternGlow

Been a killer pattern for tarpon on docklights lately.. they can’t resist!


----------



## Loogie

EasternGlow said:


> Been a killer pattern for tarpon on docklights lately.. they can’t resist!


Norm Ziegler would be proud! The Schminnow is a very versatile pattern.


----------



## EasternGlow

Loogie said:


> Norm Ziegler would be proud! The Schminnow is a very versatile pattern.


agreed! For the docklight poons, I slim down the head with the afterglow chenille because it’s much thinner. Large mono eyes and a single marabou feather (ends not cut off) to keep things sparse. They looooove em.


----------



## spc7669

I’m working on a shrimp pattern with EZ Body. Not there yet, but it’s coming along.


----------



## birdyshooter

spc7669 said:


> I’m working on a shrimp pattern with EZ Body. Not there yet, but it’s coming along.
> View attachment 183706
> View attachment 183707
> View attachment 183708


I love that middle one!!👍👍


----------



## mro

spc7669 said:


> working on a shrimp pattern


I'll bet they get eaten.
I just spent 6/7 hours trying to "improve" my shrimp fly.
All that happened was new additions to the "I didn't ty that drawer" .


----------



## spc7669

mro said:


> I'll bet they get eaten.
> I just spent 6/7 hours trying to "improve" my shrimp fly.
> All that happened was new additions to the "I didn't ty that drawer" .


Haha!
My chiropractor has just started fly fishing. He got a bag full of concept flies that I was working on for carp, shrimp imitations, and crab imitations. He’s super stoked. Several of them looked like the cat barfed up a fur ball.


----------



## birdyshooter

spc7669 said:


> Haha!
> My chiropractor has just started fly fishing. He got a bag full of concept flies that I was working on for carp, shrimp imitations, and crab imitations. He’s super stoked. Several of them looked like the cat barfed up a fur ball.


I always love looking back at my creations. 😳 It seriously is like playing golf or speaking another language. If you don’t use it…. Ya gonna lose it. Don’t want to get all mushy, poetic… but it is an art form that takes dedication and time to get “right”. Keep the wheels greased my friend!!!


----------



## birdyshooter

mro said:


> I'll bet they get eaten.
> I just spent 6/7 hours trying to "improve" my shrimp fly.
> All that happened was new additions to the "I didn't ty that drawer" .


Been there, even tossed the hook because I couldn’t cut off the ugly!!


----------



## Steve_Mevers




----------



## TXFrenchman

hoping to get a few in front of ol jack!


----------



## lemaymiami

TX.... very good looking baitfish flies - what are you using for the body? I also use Tiemco 600sp hooks along with Owner Aki hooks for big fish...


----------



## TXFrenchman

lemaymiami said:


> TX.... very good looking baitfish flies - what are you using for the body? I also use Tiemco 600sp hooks along with Owner Aki hooks for big fish...


Thank you. I love the aki! There’s a little bit of buck tail between the saddle hackles and then the body is EP streamer brush and head is minnow head brush


----------



## Loogie

Somme Schminnows to stock up, was running a little low on them...


----------



## spc7669

Loogie said:


> Somme Schminnows to stock up, was running a little low on them...
> View attachment 183771


Can’t have too many of those


----------



## Wahlly41

Just waiting for a day off to give these a try.


----------



## mro

My latest attempt at a shrimp.
Hook, Mustad 3/0, 34011 (3 3/8" long).


----------



## Clamfoot

birdyshooter said:


> I always love looking back at my creations. 😳 It seriously is like playing golf or speaking another language. If you don’t use it…. Ya gonna lose it. Don’t want to get all mushy, poetic… but it is an art form that takes dedication and time to get “right”. Keep the wheels greased my friend!!!


That's the truth.
About a year ago I started setting aside one evening a week for tieng. Now there is a noticable difference in my consistency and technique. When you tie regularly and fish regularly you start to understand how to fine tune things. You end up starting to understand how to tie for fish and your area as opposed to what you think looks good. 
All that being said we here are mostly tying for saltwater which is kind of easy. I look at size ranges of the same freshwater nymph now and really respect that level of process and detail.


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> View attachment 183811
> 
> 
> My latest attempt at a shrimp.
> Hook, Mustad 3/0, 34011 (3 3/8" long).


That'll fish


----------



## kkeetr

Anyone else experimented with UV reflecting paints?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Didn’t get the purple as packed as I thought i did.


----------



## mro

MatthewAbbott said:


> Didn’t get the purple as packed as I thought i did.


I'd need a week of practice to to get close to "packing" some hair as good as you just did.
Could be why I have more wood and cork poppers than deer hair.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

mro said:


> I'd need a week of practice to to get close to "packing" some hair as good as you just did.
> Could be why I have more wood and cork poppers than deer hair.


I don’t tie with deer hair much. I sure could use some practice getting it right too. Lol.


----------



## spc7669

Same shrimp fly but in black end purple for stained water. Missed the mark. Gonna try to find some purple EZ body and I think it’ll fish.


----------



## Mike Geer

74B0F433-451F-403D-ADCB-FC9DD4D0BDAD.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Sep 20, 2021








Trying to come up with a big crab for big reds.


----------



## acesover




----------



## Flyfish40

Poon.Patrol said:


> Looks great. Is that a brush you used for the body and then trimmed?


Yes EP predator brush


----------



## smithma87

acesover said:


> View attachment 183996


These are awesome! What are you using as the clear coat to finish?


----------



## mro

size 6, TMC9394


----------



## [email protected]

Just started tying up a handful of Giacobba's Doofus for a spring trip I started planning to Flamingo:


----------



## mro

My first plastic bag shrimp shell I cut with my tying scissors.
Turns out that it's easier if you tape the baggy to some card board.
Make the length longer than you need and mark the tapper slightly smaller than you will need for the back of the shell and the other end slightly larger. Cut with a straight edge and razor.
Now when you go to attach the shell to the fly you'll have some adjustment in the width of the tapper by trimming the shell's length where the width best suits your shrimp tails tapper.










Note the crease, third from the left. Folded the plastic to be able to make the tapper even on both sides, then marked the tape where to cut the bag.
I did the dots on the cardboard to make it easier for me to know where the edge is for marking the shell. Thinking I'll be making two more shrimps (pale green and a pale gray)the same size as the pink one. I can imagine in skinny water, bonefish liking it.










BTW, UV cement over the shell as a last step should make it a little more durable.


----------



## Str8-Six

Experimenting with Crab patterns. The combination of the keel with tungsten beads makes the fly run straight when stripped. I tied it on a 60 degree hook which stands the fly up on the bottom. I plan to test with different lead and bead sizes. Hoping to try it on some permit soon.


----------



## Clamfoot

@Str8-Six 

Looks tasty. You might want to consider two keels. If you have to creep it along the bottom two keels will give it a better chance of sitting flatter and take advantage of that 60 deg bend. I typically tie in the tag ends of the keels as weed guards.


----------



## [email protected]

Headed to St Augustine in early October to fish the flood -- so I'm tying a bunch of flies with heavier lead eyes and weed guards. I think I prefer the foxy brush tails (purple/black) to the craft fur brush -- the proportions look better.


----------



## mro

[email protected] said:


> foxy brush tails
> 
> View attachment 184215


I've noticed a lot of fly's using the "brush" so about a month ago I ordered one.
It got moved around some so I put away so it wouldn't get damaged
EP 2 inch green with a little flash.
Now that I'm motivated to try tying with it... I can't find it.


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> I've noticed a lot of fly's using the "brush" so about a month ago I ordered one.
> It got moved around some so I put away so it wouldn't get damaged
> EP 2 inch green with a little flash.
> Now that I'm motivated to try tying with it... I can't find it.


@mro 

Been there, done that. So I made up a brush-making tool a while back which was pretty easy to make and use and it's interesting to make up custom brushes from time to time. but I don't really use it much anymore since I don't really tie in volume, I almost prefer making dubbing loop brushes as I tye. (So I made a heavy dubbing spinner as well). 

All that being said premade brushes are certainly faster when you are tying in quantity or want consistency, and there are wireless brushes now that are pretty cool

Good luck finding your lost brush.


----------



## permitchaser

kkeetr said:


> Anyone else experimented with UV reflecting paints?
> View attachment 183819


Yep I've covered big bead chain with it


----------



## Bertrand

Everglades purple poon pounders


----------



## spc7669

Bertrand said:


> Everglades purple poon pounders
> View attachment 184353


Awesome name for a fly


----------



## Clamfoot

permitchaser said:


> Yep I've covered big bead chain with it


@permitchaser 

Did it have any significant improvement or effect with it?

I'v read some material on UV reactive, flouresing vs UV reflective in relationship to materials (feather vs fur vs synthetic) and its effects on visibility to a fish.

Based on that, focusing in UV reflective as opposed to the others seems a good way to go in shallow stained water situations.

What UV reflective paint did you use?


----------



## permitchaser

Go to Hobby Lobby get T shirt or sweat shirt writing gel come in lots of colors, dries over night and is UV


----------



## dawgdoc1

A few fiddlers


----------



## Clamfoot

permitchaser said:


> Go to Hobby Lobby get T shirt or sweat shirt writing gel come in lots of colors, dries over night and is UV


Thanks P


----------



## mro

six inch flasher


----------



## Flyfish40

Some fiddle stick strong arm combo


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Been tying up some of these little kwan style flies for clear water pressured fish

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Got in the mood to make some tarpon flies this week. Too bad tarpon season near me is almost over. Still have the mullet run going on but wasn't in the mood to tie up big bugs. 
The first is my version of a laid up tarpon fly. I tie it two different ways. The first like in the video with the EP tarantula brush and the other way with a deer hair head. I also mix up the eyes between mono and bead chain depending on the sink rate needed.





The second fly is your basic tarpon toad. A timeless classic we have all seen fished with success.


----------



## mro

Variations of my Avatar


----------



## mro

Found some of my "glow" materials
Lights on








Lights off


----------



## Mdees88

Tied up a few more of these glass minnow imitations. I've been killing the speckled trout on the dock lights with them. Tried Congo hair instead of water silk this time and finally found some white eyes......


----------



## Mdees88

Tied up one more out of clear flashabou with a couple strands of pearl flash in the middle...


----------



## spc7669

mro said:


> Found some of my "glow" materials
> Lights on
> View attachment 184882
> 
> Lights off
> View attachment 184883


I have some of this on the way. Gonna tie some glow Schminnows


----------



## permitchaser

Mdees88 said:


> Tied up a few more of these glass minnow imitations. I've been killing the speckled trout on the dock lights with them. Tried Congo hair instead of water silk this time and finally found some white eyes......
> 
> View attachment 184885


Are those heads UV or Epoxy


----------



## redchaser

October 3, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## Whip

Been playing around with this.


----------



## Loogie

Some Cockroaches, my fave.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Mdees88

permitchaser said:


> Are those heads UV or Epoxy


I used Solarez UV Resin


----------



## permitchaser

Mdees88 said:


> I used Solarez UV Resin
> [/QUThanks I have some of that. Those would work for False Albies


----------



## mro

Mdees88 said:


> Tied up one more


----------



## Mdees88

mro said:


> View attachment 184968
> 
> View attachment 184969


The glow is interesting. might have to give it a try.


----------



## mro

The florescent materials I have are all from the late eighties.
(new stuff might be better?)
I tied a few flies then but only tested in local waters which they did not work as well or better than my "regular" flies.
In the nineties I tied one about seven inches long (articulated) and fished it in the Berkley flats (SF Bay) hunting after halibut as I've never caught one fly fishing. Caught a couple striped bass which in my opinion will eat anything that moves that will fit in their mouth.

An interesting test would be at night around dock lights and bridges in Florida against two to four inch white flies...
As a side note, I've got a few few jigs (2 to 8 ounces) that I fish that I've painted with florescent paint that get used along the Pacific coast. They don't seem to work any better or worse than the non painted ones.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mro said:


> The florescent materials I have are all from the late eighties.
> (new stuff might be better?)
> I tied a few flies then but only tested in local waters which they did not work as well or better than my "regular" flies.
> In the nineties I tied one about seven inches long (articulated) and fished it in the Berkley flats (SF Bay) hunting after halibut as I've never caught one fly fishing. Caught a couple striped bass which in my opinion will eat anything that moves that will fit in their mouth.
> 
> An interesting test would be at night around dock lights and bridges in Florida against two to four inch white flies...
> As a side note, I've got a few few jigs (2 to 8 ounces) that I fish that I've painted with florescent paint that get used along the Pacific coast. They don't seem to work any better or worse than the non painted ones.


That lateral line working overtime!


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> The florescent materials I have are all from the late eighties.
> (new stuff might be better?)
> I tied a few flies then but only tested in local waters which they did not work as well or better than my "regular" flies.
> In the nineties I tied one about seven inches long (articulated) and fished it in the Berkley flats (SF Bay) hunting after halibut as I've never caught one fly fishing. Caught a couple striped bass which in my opinion will eat anything that moves that will fit in their mouth.
> 
> An interesting test would be at night around dock lights and bridges in Florida against two to four inch white flies...
> As a side note, I've got a few few jigs (2 to 8 ounces) that I fish that I've painted with florescent paint that get used along the Pacific coast. They don't seem to work any better or worse than the non painted ones.


 @mro 
If you send them to me I'll test them under the docks in FL for you...

Not to pee on your parade but if you are interested here is some food for thought on that topic.

In Drew Chicone's book Feather Brain, he offers an analysis of UV material, It may be more of a theory, as he qualifies his statements with " I have no formal scientific training in the topic" 

In summary, he offers that yes fish see UV light. Fluorescent materials absorb UV light and release it as a more visible UV light if held under a blacklight but not necessarily in a wavelength that is more visible to fish. The human eye can't easily see the more "fish visible" UV wavelength, so by extension what you are seeing as fluorescing is not really better seen by a fish, and humans can't really see what a fish sees without very special equipment. If I am doing his analysis justice he did not think that fluorescent colors or phosphorescent material necessarily catch more fish.

He seems to focus on employing more naturally UV "reflecting" materials like feathers and certain furs in wavelengths of colors, that are more visible in certain conditions.

As White feathers reflect the most UV light they are some of the most effective in clear water 
If you are fishing dirty or deep water there is little UV light penetration, thus there is less UV available to reflect. So in those conditions contrast counts more than UV reflectivity so use a dark color like violet. 

Under the dock lights, in the dirty water near me, dark feathers that contrast against the dock light when looking up from a fish's perspective, seem to produce better. 

In his book, Drew also admits that chartreuse feathers have been proven to produce as well.
For me, none of this explains why a chartreuse/white Clouser minnow (no feathers) might be the most universally effective fly ever tied.

It's an interesting book if you think this is interesting......

If Drew reads this (lol) feel free to correct me.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 184968
> 
> View attachment 184969


Fly tiers Dungeon has lots of UV fibers and put them in their dubbing


----------



## Clamfoot

but they do look cool


----------



## mro

In the deep... where no light ever shines, there are creatures that produce their own light.
This is why I've tried tying/painting with florescence materials.
Some use it to lure their prey.










If I ever get around to it I've got an idea for a jig with battery powered LED lights 🤓


----------



## Clamfoot

You are correct sir. As a little kid, I was fascinated by angler fish. A seriously creepy sea beast.


----------



## [email protected]

More grass friendly flies with 25 lb mason weed guards for the flood tide on friday.


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> In the deep... where no light ever shines, there are creatures that produce their own light.
> This is why I've tried tying/painting with florescence materials.
> Some use it to lure their prey.
> 
> View attachment 185061
> 
> 
> If I ever get around to it I've got an idea for a jig with battery powered LED lights 🤓


Is that a picture of Commie Harris


----------



## Clamfoot

permitchaser said:


> Is that a picture of Commie Harris


It can't be. It's not giggling and it is actually trying to do something for itself.


----------



## kkeetr

Tied up some easy, durable long shank flies for ladyfish. They worked perfectly. Sorry, no before pics (not that they were much to begin with, lol).


----------



## lemaymiami

Next time when you tie up those clousers try a tiny drop of thin super glue on your thread after a turn or two of thread holding the hair wing in place - then continue tying that wing in place until the fly is finished. You’ll find it much more durable as it gets chewed on


----------



## mmccull5

My arsenal for the Ten Thousand Island’s next week:


----------



## lemaymiami

Great looking bugs (kept simple and in all white...) they'll work just fine in the 'glades and work just as well for the night scene along the Atlantic side from Miami up to Ft.Pierce...


----------



## Clamfoot

Good looking boxes.

Dual wire weed guards?


----------



## permitchaser

Carp bug


----------



## mmccull5

lemaymiami said:


> Great looking bugs (kept simple and in all white...) they'll work just fine in the 'glades and work just as well for the night scene along the Atlantic side from Miami up to Ft.Pierce...


Thanks Capt! I have thrown a lot of different patterns down there but keep going back to basics in color and design. Ready for my tarpon and snook fix!



Clamfoot said:


> Good looking boxes.
> 
> Dual wire weed guards?


Good eye! Thank you!


----------



## scissorhands

Strong arm *******


----------



## mro

Rabbit version of my mink fly


----------



## The Fin

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.


No pics but going to the mountains of North Carolina and will be experimenting with euro nymphing and therefore I’m tying some weighted nymphs!


----------



## mro

The Fin said:


> nymphing


Bring a second rod.
Set it up with a 2 1/2 to 4 inch "minnow" fly.
Right before you leave a hole toss that "big" fly into the hole.
I start with a 4 inch fly hunting trout.
You might be surprised.


----------



## baconegg&cheese

DL3 Minnow


----------



## Skram




----------



## mro

The Fin said:


> nymphing


nymphomaniacs  
These are the flies that have yet to make into the box I take with me when I fish for trout.


----------



## Skram

Strongarm Fiddler on a #2 with hopes of Black Drum and Sheepshead in the near future.


----------



## Clamfoot

Halloween decorations for the wife's tablescape?


mro said:


> nymphomaniacs
> These are the flies that have yet to make into the box I take with me when I fish for trout.
> 
> View attachment 185882


Kudos, gotta respect tying terrestrial and nymphs.
Briney fish don't require such high falutin detail and good eyes to tye

Halloween decorations....for the punch bowl?.


----------



## smithma87

Mini mouse fly for an upcoming trout trip


----------



## Loogie

Purple and Black EP Minnows, I heard they work well...


----------



## smithma87

Flood tide prep


----------



## BestofTexas

Working on a little somethin…..


----------



## MatthewAbbott

BestofTexas said:


> Working on a little somethin…..
> View attachment 186238


 Maybe not what you were going for, but I bet bedded bass would absolutely smash that.


----------



## fishnpreacher

MatthewAbbott said:


> Maybe not what you were going for, but I bet bedded bass would absolutely smash that.


They love this


----------



## BestofTexas

MatthewAbbott said:


> Maybe not what you were going for, but I bet bedded bass would absolutely smash that.


I use my flies for all things, this smashed fish this past weekend fishing my pier lights, and I’ve caught reds and black drum on the flats with it. Good pattern, so I’m sure a bedded bass would slam it like it were a craw.


----------



## maismo12

Shrimp gurglers, and they are deadly! Dead simple pattern to tie as well. 


#2 Gamakatsu Stinger
2.5" wide shrimp dub brush
3mm foam
Natural deer tail
DIY shrimp eyes
Dark crystal flash


----------



## Loogie

Some EP Everglades type of minnows...


----------



## FlyBy

Crease flies for Albies. The front one had several encounters with big Spanish.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

What a a new fly and one that’s caught 1/2 dozen sheepies, 20+ reds and 1 hardhead looks like.


----------



## Clamfoot

MatthewAbbott said:


> What a a new fly and one that’s caught 1/2 dozen sheepies, 20+ reds and 1 hardhead looks like.


Matt....super durable guide fly. Nice..

Can I ask how you are typically fishing it? creeping, stripping, twitching, strip and fall?

EP 3-D Mullett?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Clamfoot said:


> Matt....super durable guide fly. Nice..
> 
> Can I ask how you are typically fishing it? creeping, stripping, twitching, strip and fall?
> 
> EP 3-D Mullett?


The fly is a modified redfish crack. Pseudo hair tail with a 4-5 wraps of ep foxy brush. I’ll also make a dubbing loop with rabbit between the tail and foxy brush sometimes for a contrast on color.

As far as fishing it for sheeps. I like to cast it close and drag it within site of the fish and try and drop it beside its head so it can see the fly, assuming it didn’t blowout with the cast, Once it sees it I’ll leave it and let the sheepie inspect it and pick it up. If it looses interest I’ll put a few _small_ twitches just so it noses back down on the fly. I fish all my flies like that for sheeps. It really is a numbers game with sheepshead though.

Edited to add: If you miss the hook set and it doesn’t blow out cast it right back on top of the fish. A lot of the times they are looking for it and will pounce on it.


----------



## maismo12

MatthewAbbott said:


> As far as fishing it for sheeps. I like to cast it close and drag it within site of the fish and try and drop it beside its head so it can see the fly, assuming it didn’t blowout with the cast, Once it sees it I’ll leave it and let the sheepie inspect it and pick it up. If it looses interest I’ll put a few _small_ twitches just so it noses back down on the fly. I fish all my flies like that for sheeps. It really is a numbers game with sheepshead though.


Great stuff - I’ve been casting at sheeps for the past couple weeks and haven’t gotten one yet. See tons of them on the flats. I’ll have to give this fly and your advice a try. I’m in Tampa Bay, so they are already on edge as is - typically they end up in the next zip code before my fly even hits the water. Insanely skiddish in skinny water.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@maismo12 Good luck. Hopefully it works there too. These are tied on an SC15 sz 2.


----------



## Rookiemistake

[email protected] said:


> I saw the 'flee or fight fiddler' -- it's a very cool pattern, and i wanted to try to make one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIGHT N FLEE FIDDLER
> 
> 
> Umpqua Feather Merchants has a legacy of producing the highest quality flies and fly fishing gear including packs, leader & tippet, fly tying, and streamside gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.umpqua.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have the right hook (so i tied it on a size 2 SC15, i tried to make the wing by trimming down a brush, and i used 12lb fluoro for the foam claw -- it's probably too stiff. but it turned out ok.
> 
> View attachment 183263


Lol thats my buddies fly. He ties for a local shop in Jax


----------



## maismo12

MatthewAbbott said:


> @maismo12 Good luck. Hopefully it works there too. These are tied on an SC15 sz 2.


Thabks man - gonna find out this weekend. Appreciate it.


----------



## Clamfoot

MatthewAbbott said:


> The fly is a modified redfish crack. Pseudo hair tail with a 4-5 wraps of ep foxy brush. I’ll also make a dubbing loop with rabbit between the tail and foxy brush sometimes for a contrast on color.
> 
> As far as fishing it for sheeps. I like to cast it close and drag it within site of the fish and try and drop it beside its head so it can see the fly, assuming it didn’t blowout with the cast, Once it sees it I’ll leave it and let the sheepie inspect it and pick it up. If it looses interest I’ll put a few _small_ twitches just so it noses back down on the fly. I fish all my flies like that for sheeps. It really is a numbers game with sheepshead though.
> 
> Edited to add: If you miss the hook set and it doesn’t blow out cast it right back on top of the fish. A lot of the times they are looking for it and will pounce on it.


Matt
Thanks for giving up some secrets. Very cool.
We don't get to "see" sheepies often here on the Florida space coast anymore but it happens on occasion..


----------



## karstopo

weapons of war.


----------



## Rich11111

karstopo said:


> View attachment 186425
> 
> weapons of war.


MASS DESTRUCTION!


----------



## mro

Probably could stand a little trim.
3 "articulated shanks" attached to a 1/0 Mustad 34007


----------



## karstopo

@mro that reminds me of Casey Smartt’s deadhead minnow pattern. He used fabric fusion or some sort of paintable silicone fabric paint to “tighten“ up the fibers. The deadhead minnow ends up with a Paul Brown Corky lure like action.








Tying the Deadhead Minnow


Visit the post for more.




caseysmartt.com


----------



## karstopo

Up to 15 of these.


----------



## mro

karstopo said:


> fabric fusion


I didn't use any "fusion" on that particular fly.
All synthetic material, 3 colors of Yak hair plus the head finished off with EP off white brush with the top colored to match the pink Yak hair.

I do have and use some Liquid Fusion 








According to the label it can be used on a variety of surfaces and can be used to
glue two pieces of fabric together and is machine washable... 
End of last year I decided to try it. Thought it might work as a head cement.
While it can do that (but Sally's is still better) I found that it takes to long to dry.
What I use it now as an epoxy replacement.
Dry's clear, can add/build up a "head" even before it cures.
Like epoxy it needs to be turned/rotated as it dry's.
Up side is that there's no mixing.

This fly has a lite coating on the head.









Heaviest use so far is the fly on the left, just over an 1/8" thick in places


----------



## Smackdaddy53

karstopo said:


> @mro that reminds me of Casey Smartt’s deadhead minnow pattern. He used fabric fusion or some sort of paintable silicone fabric paint to “tighten“ up the fibers. The deadhead minnow ends up with a Paul Brown Corky lure like action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tying the Deadhead Minnow
> 
> 
> Visit the post for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caseysmartt.com


That is an awesome pattern!


----------



## BrownDog

#4B10S


----------



## FlyBy

mro said:


> View attachment 186534
> 
> Probably could stand a little trim.
> 3 "articulated shanks" attached to a 1/0 Mustad 34007


Thinning shears work great for trimming those. Blends the layers right in.


----------



## mro

FlyBy said:


> Thinning shears


I've seen that a couple times on youtube.
In the past I use to go to my dads place in delta once/twice a week and test a "new" tie on our dock.
Miss that.

Depending on the materials used one way to "bulk up" a fly is to tie in a piece of this so it helps to spread out the material your tying in. You can trim it different ways to get different shapes. I did this on the the 6 inch Flash fly I tied a short time ago (tied in 3 times as it was a large long shank hook. This wouldn't work with the Yak hair I have as it's too stiff though.


----------



## FlyBy

mro said:


> I've seen that a couple times on youtube.
> In the past I use to go to my dads place in delta once/twice a week and test a "new" tie on our dock.
> Miss that.
> 
> Depending on the materials used one way to "bulk up" a fly is to tie in a piece of this so it helps to spread out the material your tying in. You can trim it different ways to get different shapes. I did this on the the 6 inch Flash fly I tied a short time ago (tied in 3 times as it was a large long shank hook. This wouldn't work with the Yak hair I have as it's too stiff though.
> 
> View attachment 186657


Yak hair's like tying a bundle of sticks to the hook. I use it a lot, though. It's stiff enough not to foul when used as a tail.


----------



## Drifter

Chartreuse EP baitfish and some shrimp. About all I use.


----------



## karstopo

More Redfish Crack with Purple Eyelash yarn. Durable fish getters for the Texas Coast, at least around Freeport down to Matagorda. Basic Andy Packmore/Capt. Scott Null recipe, but I add the eyelash yarn under the EP fiber. I also like these done in Olive with gold and bronze eyelash yarn. White or Cream with silver eyelash yarn is another favorite. I believe these are on gamakatsu size one SC-15 hooks. Those hooks are relatively tiny and thin wired as compared to others. A size one in the SC-15 is about like a size 4 in many other of the saltwater hooks like Mustad Big Game light. 

I also have done them without the EP fiber collar and just more of the eyelash yarn for a collar. Those are really shiny. They can work when the fish seem to want something like a spoon.


----------



## Thtguyrobb

super simple #4 fleeing crabs for spooky fish


----------



## spc7669

I’m almost out of black and purple flies and was totally out of small stick on eyes


----------



## maismo12

been playing around with small epoxy baitfish patterns - here’s a fly I’ll be throwing this weekend.

Materials:

Craft fur / Deer Hair / Minnow Dub / Olive Crystal Web

#1 Owner Mosquito

I rub a little bit of flexible epoxy through the body to give it a shape that will hold and not foul the hook - and a bit of hard epoxy up near the eyes to hold everything down.

The flex epoxy in the body is definitely reccomended because the fly springs back into shape no matter how hard it’s crushed. An earlier version of this I came up with I had just epoxied the head and the body / tail fouled up like crazy.


----------



## maismo12

karstopo said:


> View attachment 186558
> 
> Up to 15 of these.


These sliders are an awesome pattern. Gonna have to tie a few for the box this week now!


----------



## mro

maismo12 said:


> been playing around with small epoxy baitfish patterns - here’s a fly I’ll be throwing this weekend.
> 
> Materials:
> 
> Craft fur / Deer Hair / Minnow Dub / Olive Crystal Web
> 
> #1 Owner Mosquito
> 
> I rub a little bit of flexible epoxy through the body to give it a shape that will hold and not foul the hook - and a bit of hard epoxy up near the eyes to hold everything down.
> 
> The flex epoxy in the body is definitely reccomended because the fly springs back into shape no matter how hard it’s crushed. An earlier version of this I came up with I had just epoxied the head and the body / tail fouled up like crazy.
> 
> View attachment 186862


Articulated, it should not foul itself.
Maybe a little more action too.


----------



## maismo12

mro said:


> Articulated, it should not foul itself.
> Maybe a little more action too.


You know, I’ve never tied an articulated fly. I’ll have to pick up some articulated shanks this weekend and give it a try. I’ve seen a couple videos on tying a Gamechanger


----------



## aadduci

A different twist on the strong arm crab. The claw is fox with the tip dipped in softex to hold the form.


----------



## mro

maismo12 said:


> videos on tying a Gamechanger


I tied my first "articulated" fly in the 80's, used a piece of 10# mono attaching a second hook to the front hook that I'd cut the point off so was just using the shaft of the hook creating a wiggle nymph that worked well for trout. Later in the 80's I came across mink zonker strips and made my first articulated streamer. Liked it so much that I ordered SS spinner shafts to replace the mono connecting the two hooks. I've a 3600 Plano box filled with them. last year I got a few of the commercial sold articulated shanks. They work pretty good so I've got every size.
I've tied a couple flies with more than a single shank but my go to articulated flies just use one.

This I tied using one 3/4 inch shank on a size 1 Gamakatsu.


----------



## karstopo

These will work. Size 6 Redfish crack in silver/white. Heard the redfish were on shorelines busting up 1.5-2” shad, at least before all this northwest wind hit.


----------



## permitchaser

maismo12 said:


> You know, I’ve never tied an articulated fly. I’ll have to pick up some articulated shanks this weekend and give it a try. I’ve seen a couple videos on tying a Gamechanger


I don't use fancy shanks. Gem clips work great. Just bend a piece and wip finish


----------



## MatthewAbbott

aadduci said:


> A different twist on the strong arm crab. The claw is fox with the tip dipped in softex to hold the form.
> View attachment 186876


I like the idea. It looks like it will trap air and help right the fly. Have you wet tested it? If you have does the fox tail have good movement or does being posted at the tie in and dipped keep it stiff?


----------



## aadduci

MatthewAbbott said:


> I like the idea. It looks like it will trap air and help right the fly. Have you wet tested it? If you have does the fox tail have good movement or does being posted at the tie in and dipped keep it stiff?


I have gotten it wet. Being dipped the fox stays stiff with not much movement at all.


----------



## fishnpreacher

A little something for the mountains


----------



## JC Designs

I’ll blame this one on the narcotics!🤣


----------



## MatthewAbbott

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 187078
> 
> I’ll blame this one on the narcotics!🤣


Redfish will eat it


----------



## Clamfoot

MatthewAbbott said:


> Redfish will eat it


Espically those Phish redfish or the older better Dead Head redfish.


----------



## FlyBy

fishnpreacher said:


> A little something for the mountains
> View attachment 187029


Have someone upstream chum with Cheetos and use the orange one. I was fishing the Davidson River with a yellow-bodied irresistible Caddis and catching fish out of every run and pothole. After a while the wing had been chewed off and only the body was left and the fish still ate it. It was like they were in a feeding frenzy. As I fished upstream and got within sight of a bridge I saw some people breaking up potato chips and feeding the fish.


----------



## fishnpreacher

FlyBy said:


> Have someone upstream chum with Cheetos and use the orange one. I was fishing the Davidson River with a yellow-bodied irresistible Caddis and catching fish out of every run and pothole. After a while the wing had been chewed off and only the body was left and the fish still ate it. It was like they were in a feeding frenzy. As I fished upstream and got within sight of a bridge I saw some people breaking up potato chips and feeding the fish.


Kinda like doing the "San Juan shuffle." People wading the San Juan river would shuffle their feet, dislodging worms and insects, and fish the waters downstream to catch fish, The San Juan worm was named for that tactic. 
I'll be fishing Ga's DH season beginning tomorrow, and it's artificial only and single hook. So no bait, scent, or treble hooks. And all C&R. Should be a lot of dumb fresh stocked fish in the creek.


----------



## FlyBy

Too windy to fish so I tied some more crease flies,









organized some other flies,










and rebuilt my rod holder in the Suburban so I could add another six wt.


----------



## karstopo

Redfish Crack, minus the EP, plus Eyelash yarn. This is how I first did redfish crack. Anyway, it was a good pattern for most inshore fish around here. Nothing wrong with resurrecting an old fish getter. Super easy tie, so that also helps. These are on size 6 or 8 SL11-3H Gamakatsu hooks.


----------



## karstopo

Shrimp


----------



## permitchaser

FlyBy said:


> Too windy to fish so I tied some more crease flies,
> View attachment 187158
> 
> 
> organized some other flies,
> 
> View attachment 187159
> 
> 
> and rebuilt my rod holder in the Suburban so I could add another six wt.
> 
> View attachment 187162


You can never have to many fly rods


----------



## karstopo

Anchovies


----------



## TXFrenchman




----------



## karstopo

Shad


----------



## Clamfoot

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 187516


Those rear weighted brown/grizzly sea-ducers were "as good as cash at the seafood counter" here in the lagoon for a few months this summer.
Can't thank you enough for the help on that one TX.


----------



## mro

I've a particular 'bait fish" in mind but don't think I'm there yet.
Tied on a Mustad 9175 3/0 with a 1 inch articulated shank.


----------



## FlyBy

Had a few minutes so I got one gurgler tied.


----------



## Clamfoot

@FlyBy 
Good looking bug, I think it's the 1st time I've seen a gurgler tied with the foam flattened. What's the advantage?


----------



## FlyBy

Clamfoot said:


> @FlyBy
> Good looking bug, I think it's the 1st time I've seen a gurgler tied with the foam flattened. What's the advantage?



Aerodynamics. I use them for tailers so I have to get it where I want it.


----------



## Clamfoot

FlyBy said:


> Aerodynamics. I use them for tailers so I have to get it where I want it.


Nice....I may steal that one...


----------



## eightwt

Clamfoot said:


> Those rear weighted brown/grizzly sea-ducers were "as good as cash at the seafood counter" here in the lagoon for a few months this summer.
> Can't thank you enough for the help on that one TX.


Yeah, those look great and apparently work well. What’s the head tied with.


----------



## Clamfoot

eightwt said:


> Yeah, those look great and apparently work well. What’s the head tied with.


8WT
Same hackle, palmered.


----------



## maismo12

EP Baitfish for those snookies


Size 2 Gamakatsu Stinger
Fly Tyers Dungeon Congo Hair (Copper Tan and Shiner Tan)
Olive Crystal Web
Lazer Dub (Silver Minnow Belly - tiny bit to wrap the nose)
8mm Eyes

Very light bars with a brown sharpie, red sharpie for the throat/gills.


----------



## Loogie

Some more EP Baitfish for some Reds I have in mind tomorrow!


----------



## Clamfoot

Loogie said:


> Some more EP Baitfish for some Reds I have in mind tomorrow!


Nice clean ties and great proportions Loogie.
What size hooks?

I see in the background that you have Gorilla super glue. I find that stuff thickens up in the bottle pretty quick (2-3 weeks) and I don't know of any way to thin it. Have you found the same?
Crazy glue with the brush has been hard to find lately. I found some in a store the other day with all Spanish packaging. I bought 3 of them, so I've got the good Mexican stuff if anyone needs it .....


----------



## Loogie

Clamfoot said:


> Nice clean ties and great proportions Loogie.
> What size hooks?
> 
> I see in the background that you have Gorilla super glue. I find that stuff thickens up in the bottle pretty quick (2-3 weeks) and I don't know of any way to thin it. Have you found the same?
> Crazy glue with the brush has been hard to find lately. I found some in a store the other day with all Spanish packaging. I bought 3 of them, so I've got the good Mexican stuff if anyone needs it .....


Gamakatsu SL12S Hooks, short, 1/0, I use these because they sink a little quicker, I do make them in a lighter hook as well that makes them float better in shallow grassy areas. 
That Gorilla Super Glue does thicken up like you mentioned, but I only use it for eyes so I kind of like it since its easy to dab that way. I do use the Mexican Crazy Glue and I buy it in Mexico City itself when I have a layover there.


----------



## mro

Mustad size 2, 9174P-BN with a 1" articulated shank
Marabou tail, couple hackle feathers and a EP brush trimmed.










Most of my flies similar to this are tied to be narrow.


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> Mustad size 2, 9174P-BN with a 1" articulated shank
> Marabou tail, couple hackle feathers and a EP brush trimmed.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my flies similar to this are tied to be narrow.
> 
> @mro
> 
> Nice,
> I like the striped effect that you are getting from palmered hackle in between the brush wraps. I'm thinking one or 2 more in the body and you could have a pretty good-looking pinfish but without the common sharpie mishaps.
> 
> I'm interested in what the hydro effect will be on the body materials. When wet and stripping, will the hackle hold up the EP or will the EP hold down the hackle?
> 
> Let me know how it fishes....


----------



## mro

Clamfoot, wrote...
"hackle in between the brush wraps"

That crossed my mind as I was finishing the fly.


----------



## Donovanbest

Gamakatsu or Tiemco?


----------



## ButterDawg




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## OliverBrewton

Just started tying but I got bored and decided to whip up something of my own. The tail is a feather from one of my chickens and I also tied in some elk hair from a bull my buddy shot. Trying to decide if I should add to it or just leave it. Y’all think a redfish would eat it?


----------



## FlyBy

Oh, yeah.


----------



## karstopo

My take on Jack Gartside‘s Soft Hackle Streamer. Good fresh or saltwater pattern in these parts. These I did with Icelandic Sheep’s Wool tails instead of my usual craft fur. Evidently, Jack Gartside did not add a separate tail, but I have from the get go. This batch has two or three wraps of Eyelash yarn mid shank for a little more flash. Water tested one just to see how it swims. Almost neutrally buoyant, these always look way better swimming than either freshly wet or fresh off the vise dry. Sort of a suspending pattern, like Paul Brown’s Corky lure. Gamakatsu size 2 B-10.

gadwall flank on the chartreuse ones. Hooded merganser on the brown ones. Nice to have a duck hunter in the family.


----------



## maismo12

Craft fur / EP Brush Baitfish

#1 Owner Mosquito
Extra Select White Craft Fur
Rootbeer EP Shrimp Brush
6mm 3D eyes

Steps:

I tie the craft fur onto the shank, right where the hook point ends. Then wrap the EP brush a few times from the base of the craft fur. I stop wrapping the EP brush when I get to about 1/4 of the hook shank left. Wrap thread for the nose, and whip finish. You can stick on eyes, or leave them off. Without the eyes, it looks a little bit shrimpy as well as resembling a tiny baitfish.


----------



## mro

thought I'd change things up
all tied with the same type feather, except the deer head & eyes


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Redfish flies for LA.


----------



## Clamfoot

@bassbum
very nice Avalons..


----------



## ButterDawg

mro said:


> thought I'd change things up
> all tied with the same type feather, except the deer head & eyes
> 
> View attachment 188645
> 
> 
> View attachment 188646


Pheasant rump? Super underutilized in the saltwater fly world for some reason but it’s so good.

Here’s a Near Nuff I tied almost entirely with pheasant rump. Originally a crawfish pattern but think it’d make a good bonefish/permit/redfish bug on this #2 Mustad S71SNP.


----------



## Loogie

ButterDawg said:


> Pheasant rump? Super underutilized in the saltwater fly world for some reason but it’s so good.
> 
> Here’s a Near Nuff I tied almost entirely with pheasant rump. Originally a crawfish pattern but think it’d make a good bonefish/permit/redfish bug on this #2 Mustad S71SNP.
> View attachment 188703


How about more pics of that fly? Looks interesting and effective!


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## lemaymiami

Great pattern Butter...


----------



## Loogie

Made some Mud Minnows, saw these work very well in the flats.


----------



## ButterDawg

Loogie said:


> How about more pics of that fly? Looks interesting and effective!


Will have to tie up a few more to share photos since this batch was sent to a shop. It’s the lovechild of Whitlock’s Near Nuff Cray and a hackle crab.


----------



## mro

Just remembered how to do screen saves


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> stop the video at 4:08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188854


Good video MRO. With clear water and cruising fish and the right boat position that situational presentation can be made and is DAMN fun to do. Your fly looks great and 100% will fish on the flats.
Some of us are stuck in the muddy water and mangroves with moving water and limited approaches. If someone can (or has) come up with a fly that effectively replicates the swimming shrimp action in this video I would love to see it. I know of the Haines Supreme Hair but it's not quite there.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> situational presentation


That pretty much sums up my idea of how to fly fish.
Been tying my own flies since the 60's.
I'm just glad that fish are willing to eat the stuff I ty sometimes.


----------



## Loogie

Too darn windy and it’s Sunday so by the time it was ok to go fish tide was in and it was too late so I tied some of my favorite crabs for this area. These work super well in clear sandy water or fish in deep grass. Two of them have bead chain eyes and one has a lead eye, for the grass version. Simple and easy tie…


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## The Fin

Loogie said:


> Purple and Black EP Minnows, I heard they work well...
> View attachment 185933
> View attachment 185934


The EP materials make for some great baitfish imitations!


----------



## mro

Use a shorter hook?


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Flyboy

Rasta minnow


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Flyboy




----------



## Gonz

Miles813 said:


> A little something for the reds.
> View attachment 183592


Looks good! Is the brush string enough to act as a weed guard?


----------



## Flyboy

nothing fancy


----------



## erikb85

Winter trout stuff. These are real small.


----------



## Ken T

Getting some shrimpy flies done.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## EFraz

Nice!


----------



## Codeman120992

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 189689


Nice fly. Is it an original pattern?


----------



## mro

4 articulated shanks attached to a Mustad 3407 DT size 1
marabou, orange chenille and a little flash


----------



## Ken T

mro said:


> 4 articulated shanks attached to a Mustad 3407 DT size 1
> marabou, orange chenille and a little flash
> 
> 
> View attachment 189818


Nice tie. The orange is a nice touch


----------



## mro

Ken T said:


> The orange is a nice touch


It's also there to keep the marabou from collapsing around the hook and shanks.


----------



## Ken T

Some patterns I did tonight for a client. Half and Half Clousers, High Profile Clousers and Shrimp.


----------



## Spottedtails

A lot easier to tie with brushes but like how this one came out


----------



## Loogie

Some more Redfish Crack


----------



## mro

I noticed how uneven the eyes came out.
Then remembered I have a set of dowels I use when I "paint eyes" on a few of my streamers. Maybe next time.


----------



## ButterDawg

Getting some crustaceans ready for a trip to the Keys in a few weeks


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Redfish bugs and trying my hand at the ultimate candies. Those are my first two attempts. I think I got it down. Sticking with the thinner feather and going squimpish hair over bucktail. Not just need to get the barring right. Doing another tonight that will have a rattle in it. Should be fun to test out


----------



## spc7669

First go at a big rat pattern for muskies. I was too conservative with the brush. Next one should be better.


----------



## maismo12

EP Crabs tonight.


#4 Owner Mosquito
Congo Hair
Mono Eyes
Deer Hair
1/40oz lead eyes

1 down, 5 more to go.


----------



## sjestok

Tying up some shrimpy and crabby goodness. Clean water redfish on my mind.


----------



## TXFrenchman

mro said:


> View attachment 189215
> 
> Use a shorter hook?


Tiemco 800s would be a perfect hook for that pattern


----------



## mro

TXFrenchman said:


> Tiemco 800s


SHORT SHANKED HEAVY WIRE
The Tiemco 800S is a short shank heavy wire hook with a larger gap than the 811S. They’re stainless steel and take a sharpening extremely well. Great pattern when you absolutely need the extra strength combined with a deeper gap. 25 per pack. 

I'll check out the actual spec on that hook then see what I already have that might be compatible. Are size 1's and 2's used?


----------



## TXFrenchman

mro said:


> SHORT SHANKED HEAVY WIRE
> The Tiemco 800S is a short shank heavy wire hook with a larger gap than the 811S. They’re stainless steel and take a sharpening extremely well. Great pattern when you absolutely need the extra strength combined with a deeper gap. 25 per pack.
> 
> I'll check out the actual spec on that hook then see what I already have that might be compatible. Are size 1's and 2's used?


I use a 4 most of the time. It’s what I use most for crab patterns.


----------



## acesover

My bluegill poppers


----------



## Toad

Are these any good?


----------



## spc7669

Toad said:


> Are these any good?
> 
> View attachment 190894


Nope. Those suck. If you’ll send them to me I’ll make sure to dispose of them so you don’t have to.


----------



## rhart6

Hoping this will fool some Jacksonville reds. Size 2 B10S


----------



## mro




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## TXFrenchman

a full case


----------



## mro

While back I posted a frontal pic of this "shrimp" with the video showing how the eyes can be a prominent feature on live shrimp under water.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Ken T

Tied up some orders last 2 nights. Night one- Striped Bass flies for NY, NJ coastal waters. All but the top water are tied with durable synthetics to survive the bluefish.

























Tonight's batch are heading to a customer in Colorado for a trip somewhere Redfishy. Orderd a bunch of crack's, sliders and these custom shrimp


----------



## mro

there was some interest in "glass minnows".
Not a fan of lure making, alltho a couple of my shrimp flys come close 
this 'tie" might interest some (found on youtube)


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

First deer hair crab.


----------



## kkeetr

I had a lot of luck jigging with this color combo in 2021. Hope it works in a fly in 2022.


----------



## Copahee Hound

kkeetr said:


> I had a lot of luck jigging with this color combo in 2021. Hope it works in a fly in 2022.
> View attachment 191315
> 
> View attachment 191314


Spin tackle jigging?


----------



## kkeetr

Copahee Hound said:


> Spin tackle jigging?


Yessir, on spinning gear.


----------



## kkeetr

Big-eye bunny mullet.


----------



## forasong




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

version two


----------



## spc7669

mro said:


> version two
> View attachment 191417


That looks incredible!


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

mro said:


> version two
> View attachment 191417


Very nice 👌


----------



## mro

Variation on my favorite articulated fly.


----------



## Loogie

I am betting the Shrimp eaters will gobble these up!


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Featherbrain

What size hooks are you tying those on, BrownDog?


----------



## BrownDog

Featherbrain said:


> What size hooks are you tying those on, BrownDog?


size 4


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

mro said:


> version two
> View attachment 191417


I might need this sauce recipe mro 👀


----------



## Mike Geer

FC06ADBF-C892-492E-993E-FBB6E9D18E44.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Dec 19, 2021




New crab






New Crab. What do you think?

mike


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## sjestok




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain

sjestok said:


> View attachment 191639


Looks awesome!! I’ve got a ways to go on my baitfish game.


----------



## sjestok

Featherbrain said:


> Looks awesome!! I’ve got a ways to go on my baitfish game.


I’m actually still very new to the EP baitfish game, guess it’s just coming naturally, but thanks so much! Yours are looking super good too!


----------



## Toad




----------



## Mallard1100

I just started tying. First fly tonight. This is going to be addicting!


----------



## sjestok

Mallard1100 said:


> I just started tying. First fly tonight. This is going to be addicting!
> View attachment 191691


Solid work! I'm still somewhat new to it, but man is it an absolute rabbit hole!


----------



## spc7669

Mallard1100 said:


> I just started tying. First fly tonight. This is going to be addicting!
> View attachment 191691


You can catch a lot on that pattern.


----------



## Mallard1100

Back at it this morning.


----------



## Dave Nickles

You self proclaimed "rookies" are killin me. I've been working on learning tying for about a year and I'm still not approaching some of the beautiful art y'all are getting from the vice. Looks like several great flies to me.

Thanks for pics and ideas I can learn from.


----------



## Featherbrain

One of my favorite articulated bass flys


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## reedriley8

Got covid this week. Only one thing to do. Covid kung fu crabs.


----------



## Mallard1100

Ok, I’m done for the day!


----------



## Spottedtails

Not pretty but should land soft


----------



## Loogie

Spottedtails said:


> Not pretty but should land soft


I’ll humbly disagree, the redfish in me says, I would gobble those like Louisiana Beniets!


----------



## Clamfoot

Mallard1100 said:


> I just started tying. First fly tonight. This is going to be addicting!


It's better than my first mess...
It will fish. and yes, you are hooked.


----------



## Featherbrain

I’ve always tied in the bead chain up at the eye but @BrownDog has me curious…


----------



## Clamfoot

I


Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 191768
> 
> I’ve always tied in the bead chain up at the eye but @BrownDog has me curious…


I tried it this summer, it was as good as cash at the seafood counter.
Tired some up in black for my trip down to MX. As good as Peso.........

I keep all seaducer pattens tied both ways in my box now. 
The sink rate and horizontal fall can be deadly


----------



## sjestok

I’ve always tied my seaducers like BrownDog does, bead chain right about at the bend of the hook, or I tie it completely weightless


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## BrownDog

Clamfoot said:


> The sink rate and horizontal fall can be deadly


^ this right here


----------



## spc7669

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 191768
> 
> I’ve always tied in the bead chain up at the eye but @BrownDog has me curious…


There is something strange about being Brown Dog Curious, but it’s 2021 so I guess whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mallard1100




----------



## kkeetr




----------



## AZ_squid

Needed to restock my Jetty box the other day. Love the way these guys fish off the rocks.


----------



## Bertrand

Poon food


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## 59441




----------



## Loogie

Some COVID ties, these are basically the clouser types I use. Congo hair or EP, both work well. The fibers are tied using, Pete Squibb’s Squgly, very effective and durable.


----------



## kjnengr

Clamfoot said:


> I
> 
> 
> I tried it this summer, it was as good as cash at the seafood counter.
> Tired some up in black for my trip down to MX. As good as Peso.........
> 
> I keep all seaducer pattens tied both ways in my box now.
> The sink rate and horizontal fall can be deadly


Which version would you say sinks faster?


----------



## Clamfoot

kjnengr said:


> Which version would you say sinks faster?


@kjnengr

It's not really a matter of faster or slower although the nose weighted one might sink a litle faster due to less water resistence. They both seem to sink at a little more than neutral buoyancy. Not too fast or slow. I find that with medium beadchain they sink at about the same rate as a large live shrimp naturally would.

The difference is that the rear weighted one sinks in more of a balanced horizontal orenation and flutters a litle on the fall. The front weighted one sinks more like a jig with the hook eye down and some tail flutter.

For me, it's really the application or presentation that is different. I fish mostly in murky, shallow, still water with little grass and imagine that a shrimp (or bait fish) in the water colum does not normally dive down and when its on the mud it just creeps along. I think in a moving current a live bait would have to decend by activly swimming nose down. Also in a current you are more likly to have some grass thus the jigging action in and out of the grass maybe just looks more natural.

I also find that the fish in my more common areas are grazing when they feed as there is no current bringing them food. They move along slow and if they spot something they will hop on it but they are eats of opportunity as opposed to active hunting for food. In a current you would expect to see a more ambush type feeding scenario which is more active and the bait is expect to be moving quicker and trying to escape being eaten.

Two different presetations.

Then again I might be complely nuts and overthinking it all. I just know what worked for me in what conditions.

Shallow still water I use the balanced rear weighted fly and very little action, slowly stripped.

In a litle deeper moving water, I use the nose weighted fly and a more traditional strip which gives more of a jigging action.

I hope that long winded answer helps.

PS I'm also using 15 inches of 20lb flouro as tippet which probably helps the sink rate a little


----------



## permitchaser

Articulated Tarpon Leach


----------



## Loogie

Some Everglades Special EP minnows


----------



## BrownDog

I have continued playing around with the bead chain seaducer.

here is how I have been tying it:












for simplicity, durability, and slightly improved fouling prevention I have started using a pseudo hair tail and a single rabbit collar in a dubbing loop instead of tying in rabbit and flash separate on each side of the hook.


----------



## Featherbrain

^^^^Those look killer!


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Skram

Resin Head Variety Pack


----------



## permitchaser

My version of Henry Cowans “something” Striper fly. #4 Gammi


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## rkyslone6

Schminnow. Quick, easy, and it works.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Skram

Tungsten Keel weighted Sand Flea for some Pompano.


----------



## permitchaser

Skram said:


> Tungsten Keel weighted Sand Flea for some Pompano.
> View attachment 192987










Here’s a couple of my go to sand flea’s


----------



## Sabalo99

Skram said:


> Tungsten Keel weighted Sand Flea for some Pompano.
> View attachment 192987


Is the body material on this one just EP Fiber?


----------



## Skram

Sabalo99 said:


> Is the body material on this one just EP Fiber?


Yep, just stacked Congo (or EP)


----------



## Featherbrain

Skram said:


> Tungsten Keel weighted Sand Flea for some Pompano.
> View attachment 192987


I bet that’s irresistible to a black drum.


----------



## Mallard1100

big sea eye half and half.


----------



## Featherbrain

Quarantine blues. Shad season is right around the corner.


----------



## sjestok

My attempt at tying Anthony Janik’s Swiss Army Slider. I like how it turned out, gonna be whipping up more


----------



## Fish N’ Chips

sjestok said:


> View attachment 193327
> 
> My attempt at tying Anthony Janik’s Swiss Army Slider. I like how it turned out, gonna be whipping up more


Where'd you get recipe? Any idea what he's using for that blind faith merkwan?


----------



## sjestok

Fish N’ Chips said:


> Where'd you get recipe? Any idea what he's using for that blind faith merkwan?


Honestly, I just got the recipe from studying the ones I own that are directly tied by him, so it may not be one to one, but it looks pretty damn good to me. Only four main materials. But that one I don't know. Don't have any to study.


----------



## Fish N’ Chips

sjestok said:


> Honestly, I just got the recipe from studying the ones I own that are directly tied by him, so it may not be one to one, but it looks pretty damn good to me. Only four main materials. But that one I don't know. Don't have any to study.


Looks good brother!


----------



## sjestok

Fish N’ Chips said:


> Looks good brother!


Appreciate it! This fly has always been somewhat of a confidence fly for me on shallow reds.


----------



## karstopo

A dozen size 6 Bead head woolly buggers for the backyard fish.


----------



## Loogie

Redfish candy! And Tarpon…


----------



## tailwalk

*Bahamas on the brain...








*


----------



## tailwalk




----------



## permitchaser

Big ugly Tarpon fly segmented, beads on the 50 lb. that attaches the tail. Owner 3/0 5180. I had to pinch the barb down to get the brass cone and bead on


----------



## redchaser




----------



## permitchaser

redchaser said:


>


I like that may try some thanks


----------



## barbosa

Flexo Crabs


----------



## fishnpreacher




----------



## hugestflyfisherman

barbosa said:


> View attachment 194391
> 
> View attachment 194390
> 
> Flexo Crabs


These look delicious. What you using for the bodies?


----------



## sjestok

hugestflyfisherman said:


> These look delicious. What you using for the bodies?


Not sure if it's the exact same material, but this is what I like for my flexo crabs. I believe it's the 1/4" tubing in tan.








Flexo-Cord | Ole Florida Fly Shop


Flexo-Cord is a Chinese finger-trap-like weave designed to be ultra-durable and expend when pushed together to make awesome crab bodies. If left straight this material also doubles as incredible Cuda tubing for their crazy bite. 3 Feet/ 1 Yrd of tubing per pack.




olefloridaflyshop.com


----------



## barbosa

Same stuff, bought from same place.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## CFish

Spending some time at the vice - getting ready for a week of back country Flamingo!


----------



## Featherbrain

Oh how I hate deer hair.


----------



## mro

Featherbrain said:


> I hate deer hair


What thread are you spinning the hair with?
I've gone to using kevlar so I don't break the thread pulling to hard.


I'm in the process of tying one more.
For me using deer hair is easier to tie crabs but I can't get to my box of "newer hair" and everything in box I'm using now is from the 70's. The darker hair is barely useable for spinning, and the white won't even "stand up" or flair.


----------



## barbosa

Here’s some made with McFly Foam


----------



## Featherbrain

I’m using 210 ultra thread. I just really don’t like trimming deer hair. Suck at it.


----------



## barbosa

Gel spun works pretty good when spinning deer hair.


----------



## The Fin

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.


 Just tying a simple euro style jigged hook streamer. This pattern has been deadly using a slight jigging motion with the rod tip!


----------



## Snakesurf




----------



## The Fin

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 194482
> 
> View attachment 194481
> 
> Oh how I hate deer hair.


Don King Crab!


----------



## maismo12

EP Baitfish with Zonker tail - Owner 1/0 Mosquito









Have experimenting with making rubber leg brushes -“crab brushes” is what I’ve seen them called. If anyone gets inspired to try: make sure you sandwich the legs in between the fibers. If you let the legs sit on the bare wire, they will pinch off when you spin up the brush tight. Had to mess a couple brushes up to sort that out lol.


----------



## mro

Last deer hair crab


----------



## Loogie

Lightbulbs!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Just playing around last night


----------



## MT_Flyfisher

Been fishing light colored small but bushy EP fiber crab patterns, seem to be the only fly I need the last few trips.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## karstopo

1/0 Mustad Stinger Gartside Soft Hackle Streamers. I always add a craft fur tail. Daughter harvested the flank gadwall and hooded merganser flank feathers. Far left one has wild turkey marabou. These work in the surf for speckled trout or over shallow shell for redfish.


----------



## permitchaser

Those would probably work on just about any predator


----------



## Skram

A couple brush critters


----------



## Geologist

fishnpreacher said:


> Just playing around last night
> View attachment 195189
> View attachment 195190


what colors of EP/congo fibers did you use on this? it's really close to the blue crabs I've been finding.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Geologist said:


> what colors of EP/congo fibers did you use on this? it's really close to the blue crabs I've been finding.


It's EP Sculpt-a-fly tan color, I believe. There is a color called pale olive minnow that's close color wise. I can't remember which, but I think it's tan.
EP Sculpt-A-Fly Fibers | Ole Florida Fly Shop


----------



## Clamfoot

fishnpreacher said:


> Just playing around last night


They are some really fishy-looking bugs Preach.
Let us know how they fish when you warm back up.
Wondering if the hackles will be prone to foul and if so would some dubbing in front and behind the tye in point help?


----------



## fishnpreacher

Clamfoot said:


> They are some really fishy-looking bugs Preach.
> Let us know how they fish when you warm back up.
> Wondering if the hackles will be prone to foul and if so would some dubbing in front and behind the tye in point help?


After I tied them I figured the hackles would be too long, we'll see. The pink sack acts as a dubbing ball between them. I've got a trip scheduled for the Ga coast the last week of March, hoping for some decent weather and tides.


----------



## Geologist

fishnpreacher said:


> It's EP Sculpt-a-fly tan color, I believe. There is a color called pale olive minnow that's close color wise. I can't remember which, but I think it's tan.
> EP Sculpt-A-Fly Fibers | Ole Florida Fly Shop


thanks, mate, I'll pick some up.


----------



## mro

Thought I was going to tie my most bad a$$ shrimp to date.
Mr Belvedere had other plans tho... 

Started OK









Hook, TMC9394, size 2 (a hair over 1 3/4" long streamer hook that I bend the eye up((down)) for shrimp) the grey matter (on the bottom) is a lead cylinder, cut to be about as heavy as a large lead eye to keep the fly right side up as it descends in the water and retrieved.
Side note, if you want to color mono sand it to ruff it it up, then color with a sharply etc...


----------



## maismo12

Mangrove Crab 

#4 Owner Mosquito
1/60oz Lead Eyes
EP brush, Rubber legs, Zonker pulsator strips, Crystal flash and Mono eyes










Same thing but more of a Blue Crab pattern on a #2 Mustad (forget the model off top of my head) w/ 1/40oz lead.


----------



## maismo12

mro said:


> Thought I was going to tie my most bad a$$ shrimp to date.
> Mr Belvedere had other plans tho...
> 
> Started OK
> 
> 
> Hook, TMC9394, size 2 (a hair over 1 3/4" long streamer hook that I bend the eye up((down)) for shrimp) the grey matter (on the bottom) is a lead cylinder, cut to be about as heavy as a large lead eye to keep the fly right side up as it descends in the water and retrieved.
> Side note, if you want to color mono sand it to ruff it it up, then color with a sharply etc...


pretty convincing little shrimp.


----------



## Featherbrain

maismo12 said:


> Mangrove Crab
> 
> #4 Owner Mosquito
> 1/60oz Lead Eyes
> EP brush, Rubber legs, Zonker pulsator strips, Crystal flash and Mono eyes
> 
> View attachment 195289
> 
> 
> Same thing but more of a Blue Crab pattern on a #2 Mustad (forget the model off top of my head) w/ 1/40oz lead.
> 
> View attachment 195290


Did you mark up the rabbit strips on the blue one or did they come like that? The colors on there look great!


----------



## mro

maismo12 said:


> Same thing but more of a Blue Crab pattern on a #2 Mustad (forget the model off top of my head) w/ 1/40oz lead.
> 
> View attachment 195290


That's a good looking fly.
if you have the time would you show how you tie it?


----------



## maismo12

Yeah it’s a white Zonker strip with black stripes. I colored with waterproof marker for the blue and orange. 



Featherbrain said:


> Did you mark up the rabbit strips on the blue one or did they come like that? The colors on there look great!


----------



## maismo12

mro said:


> That's a good looking fly.
> if you have the time would you show how you tie it?


Yeah got some time tomorrow. I’ll tie one up and post up some steps with pics.


----------



## mro

People on this site are awesome.
What ever happened to Back Water, haven't noticed him posting for awhile...


----------



## maismo12

@mro here are the steps for the crab fly. 

This is not an original pattern I came up with, just something I picked up at tying night, and modified a little for my liking. You can substitute materials as you see fit and make it your own. White zonker strip with markers is endless variations.

Materials used:

Lead Eyes 1/60oz
Mustad Size 4 
Palmer Chenille (can sub with orange dubbing, or anything else. Pictured I am using medium chenille, but I trim it back a little on a size 4 hook)
Rubber legs
Mono eyes (I make mine)
Dubbing brush (I also make these)
Crystal Flash
Zonker Pulsator Strips 

Now onto the pics. 

1.) Materials used










2.) Attach lead eyes










3.) Wrap flash up to and a little past the bend of the hook










4.) Wrap chenille around where the flash was tied into. Just get a small ball going and that will do it.










5.) Tie in legs now - trim to whatever length you like.










6.) Now tie in mono eyes, I like them sitting just past the bend up the hook.










7.) Now tie in the zonker claws on either side of the hook shank. Length is up to you, but I keep it proportional to the hook length. 










8.) Now wrap dubbing brush to hook eye.










9.) Untrimmed


----------



## maismo12

Finally, trimmed up dry vs wet.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Working on a few new patterns for my site. Really digging the popping shrimp and the crazy Charlie variation. Both pattern and using fox tail hair.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Did a video on the crazy Charlie. Easy fly. Fishes great. I don't have access to bonefish but might go throw it at some crappie tomorrow.


----------



## Geologist

Shallow Expectations said:


> Working on a few new patterns for my site. Really digging the popping shrimp and the crazy Charlie variation. Both pattern and using fox tail hair.
> View attachment 195436
> 
> View attachment 195437
> 
> View attachment 195435


These are all really clean ties. I usually cut the hair off the worm to reduce the size. I might even switch to a hair clipper so it comes out even.


----------



## permitchaser

I’ve used brushes some before for tying flies. I just don’t like the wire and on some the bulk
I like to use FTD dubbing x wrapped on the hook. It has rubber legs and flash in it so it moves while sitting still on the bottom
Here’s some fuzzy crabs 🦀


----------



## maismo12

Been crabby lately.

EP Strongarm Crab variation
- Mustad #6


----------



## mro

My rendition of Maismo's crab...


----------



## maismo12

mro said:


> My rendition of Maismo's crab...
> 
> View attachment 195774


These are awesome man. I really like that blue crab, that body color suits it well.


----------



## mro

maismo12 said:


> These are awesome man. I really like that blue crab, that body color suits it well.


Glad you like it.
BTW, it's your fault I tied them 
They just fit into my arthropod fly box.
Any more and I'll needed a bigger box.


----------



## Featherbrain

Shad food


----------



## sjestok




----------



## Copahee Hound

Shallow Expectations said:


> Did a video on the crazy Charlie. Easy fly. Fishes great. I don't have access to bonefish but might go throw it at some crappie tomorrow.


You think it could be a good spot tail fly with some silly legs or crustacean eyes?


----------



## maismo12

mro said:


> Glad you like it.
> BTW, it's your fault I tied them
> They just fit into my arthropod fly box.
> Any more and I'll needed a bigger box.


I don’t think any of us wouldn’t benefit from a bigger box haha.


----------



## Flyboy

Pike food


----------



## mro

maismo12 said:


> I don’t think any of us wouldn’t benefit from a bigger box haha.


The boxes I fish with are out in the garage along with all the gear I take with me.
These are next to where I tie my flies. Lucky that the crab/shrimp type flies can be stacked 









I might like tying flies....


----------



## Denduke

Prep for a Exotics/Keys trip few years ago. So many flies so little time....


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## hugestflyfisherman




----------



## Denduke

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 195927


Kinda looks MardiGras....I don’t party/parade much but do forage for tying mat’l from the decorations. Specks and Reds kinda part of the culture down here. “Throw me somethin Mister!!!”


----------



## Denduke

Speaking of plastic beads. They are mostly weightless so used some for flash and color on some Clouser look alikes. Since they don’t track like clousers had to add mono weedguards. The gold one with the styrofoam balls (Solarez cuz glue melts them) floats.


----------



## Dave Nickles

Laissez le bon temps rouler! Beautiful.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## AZ_squid

Skram said:


> Tungsten Keel weighted Sand Flea for some Pompano.
> View attachment 192987


These are awesome man!


----------



## Denduke

Some of my fleas


----------



## tailwalk

Not sure if I want to add legs and eyes or not


----------



## Denduke

Foil heads. Not metal foil but foil ribbon. Colored with sharpies and uses lots of Solarez. The fleas got caught in the group photo.


----------



## tailwalk




----------



## Geologist

tailwalk said:


> Not sure if I want to add legs and eyes or not
> 
> View attachment 196098


Already looks good to me! what's the body creating that nice segmented look?


----------



## mfdevin

Rabbit/ep brush shrimpy slider things


----------



## tailwalk

Geologist said:


> Already looks good to me! what's the body creating that nice segmented look?


Thanks! The body is d-rib UTC Vinyl Rib | Ole Florida Fly Shop


----------



## trekker




----------



## mro

Yesterday I was tying a "gamechanger" which as I finished the third segment...
I tossed it into the garbage bag it was so bad I didn't care to strip it.
Some feathers just are not compatible for some ties.


----------



## Redside_Fly

The little snack, and the big snack. Made these for redfish really just been messing around with some ideas though.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## barbosa

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 196380


That looks pretty sweet.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Sparse little fly I tied up for at johns river shad.


----------



## backbone

Clean looking fly! @IRLyRiser


----------



## mro

Snagged from Hugestfly guy 








I might be able to stuff a couple more crabs in the box...
nice


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> FTD dubbing x wrapped on the hook. It has rubber legs and flash


Does that dub come that way or did you add to it?
Going to have to get some...


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

mro said:


> Snagged from Hugestfly guy
> View attachment 196392
> 
> I might be able to stuff a couple more crabs in the box...
> nice


Thank you sir


----------



## mro

hugestflyfisherman said:


> Thank you sir


Your and all the others posting in this thread are inspiring us to tie flies that that we otherwise might not have.

So, thanks to all


----------



## Donovan

Mini dungeons lately, great pattern for here in southeast Alaska, especially in grey/black during the salmon smolt migration


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Does that dub come that way or did you add to it?
> Going to have to get some...


It comes like that, watch Doug, mad scientist, video on his dubbing on YouTube I'll try and post it


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## mro

back in the day when Saturday Night Live was funny,
they use to have skits featuring their version of the "cone heads"
here's mine


----------



## POA

I like BIG FLY's and I cannot lie!


----------



## mro

I just realized I posted the fly I tied today in the wrong thread.
Well, your not missing anything...


----------



## mro




----------



## smithma87

mro said:


> View attachment 196610


Don’t know if it’s what you were intending but that fly makes one hell of a mud minnow pattern


----------



## mro

smithma87 said:


> that fly makes one hell of a


That is maybe my third fly made only with Pheasant.
I've got a few nymphs that use Pheasant as only one part.
I'm expecting that the middle of that fly will collapse to about the size of the head.
The part of the Pheasant the middle is made from is like a combination of Marabou and a regular feather palmered together.
If I've the time tomorrow while I'm at the delta I'm going to test it.


----------



## Denduke

That looks like a great sculpin fly for stream trout! Mro


----------



## mro

The same fly that I'll throw at Tarpon...,
is the same fly that I throw at Trout, Stripers, Black Bass yadda yadda yadda 
You don't have to be good at fly fishing\tying\rolling your own,
but it helps if you enjoy it.
You come up with an idea... do it, you might be the next Clouser...
Me, like to tie, drink and think about where I might be casting to tomorrow


----------



## Tankerfly

Denduke said:


> Prep for a Exotics/Keys trip few years ago. So many flies so little time....
> View attachment 195917


What's that shrimp fly center in the front?


----------



## Denduke

Those are my first fiber shrimp I made from the idea of the SupremeHairShrimp pattern. I tweeked even more and add glass rattles to them. The fiber is “kids hair” from DollarTree with resin head. It’s my most favorite salty fly. Got another version I like made from flex coil stuff. Oops spilled the schwimps bucket😳Last pick I think is what you are referring to??


----------



## Denduke

Gonna try a kinda tutorial of my fiber shrimp. Don’t do YouTube’s, videos...

I shortened the originals after missed strikes. The tarpon at BahaiHonda refused it. Lost one on the strike with big ****roach. What was happening on the take they are folding over and fibers hang on hook. I shortened them and resin the head all the way to the hook bend making them work better. Takes about 15-20 minutes to tie cuz waiting on UV to stop tacking up. They are simple really. Tie on the rattle top middle of hook, UV it, tie on legs fore and aft, tie on the eyes, tie lil orange for the gut. Lay the fibers on and 5-6 wraps and whip, Krazyglue. Turn it around in vice tie the tail by wrapping and UV it so no knot to fuss with. Twist tail right and flare it then UV the flare. Trim tail and horn on head. Use brush and Solarez the head and fibers well back some, harden. Sharpie the segments. The melted mono, glass bead eyes made up ahead of time and UV again when torching the head to guarantee. I’ve added crystal flash antennas, forgot.


----------



## Denduke

Here’s the flex coil shrimp. The one circled has lead eyes. Inserted packing foam to make a floater. Not sure if these first ones have the 6 mm glass rattles. Shrimp swim forward and pop backwards. Not concerned with hook up or down. Inverting hook no good. Really didn’t want lead eyes either. Little story: My pards rarely “let” me fish the fat line. It’s all about filling cooler down here in La. (specks 25 ea.) Well one day in BiloxiMarsh we were using live shrimp. ( mostly catchem on jigs/ plastics). Anyway we were using popping corks. By the time we found them the shrimp supply was low. So I tied a double rig with my shrimps and KEPT CATCHING!


----------



## Denduke

With popping corks in mind I made some “ClickPoppers”. The body of the bugs slides along the hook shank and clicks on the plastic bead when popped. Lil trick gotta drill out the plastic bead a lil to get over the hook and split foam or cork to slide over. Started with metal cork collars but coffee straws, etc work too. The click is when it hits the bead. Solarez the bead, don’t kill the hook bite, and get a space between body and bead. Can hear couple of them click from the boat! Tie a shrimp as a dropper. Had a sting ray eat the shrimp once. Will try the video to see if it’ll load.


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

Denduke said:


> Those are my first fiber shrimp I made from the idea of the SupremeHairShrimp pattern. I tweeked even more and add glass rattles to them. The fiber is “kids hair” from DollarTree with resin head. It’s my most favorite salty fly. Got another version I like made from flex coil stuff. Oops spilled the schwimps bucket😳Last pick I think is what you are referring to??


Welp, I'll be damned if those don't look like straight up skrimp lol.

Also love the use of alternative fiber from dollar tree. I'm still trying to find cheaper alternatives to crab/shrimp eyes. Got my wife to get me something from Hobby Lobby that did ok, I guess I need to go rummage through there myself


----------



## Tankerfly

@Denduke Thanks for sharing all of that! Looks like I have some new patters to try out... the popping cork popper looks awesome too.


----------



## Denduke

Takes awhile to collect all the colors of the kids hair. Never found red but found some at a party store. DollarTree, HobbyLobby, party store has flash too. Lately it’s MardiGras season. Gotta forage when no fly shops around...


----------



## Denduke

I get in trouble on fly forums trying to make lures into flies. I.e. castable with fly rod. Spoons, spinner flies, wigglers, snakes, etc. Here’s my PlopperBug. Robbed some tails and also made some with resin. Can’t get my lil videos to load here.


----------



## Denduke

Some more....


----------



## mro

"Game Changer"
Thinking to add a painted eye
size 1 Mustad 3407 DT


----------



## Denduke

Here’s my craft fur and craft wrap econo GCers. The chartreuse one is craft fur dubbed/trimmed. I made my shanks outa jewelry stems. Prolly not strong enough for a serious tail hook but works. Highlites with sharpies. Check out da swimp put a glass rattle in the head! The floater outa styrofoam balls wouldn’t wiggle/wave just float...Ever notice when school of finger mullet swim by their tails look black.


----------



## Featherbrain

mro said:


> "Game Changer"
> Thinking to add a painted eye
> size 1 Mustad 3407 DT
> 
> View attachment 196838


Jungle cock feather eyes would be sharp looking on that one.


----------



## Denduke

Squids? And some other flex coil stuff...


----------



## spc7669

Denduke said:


> Squids? And some other flex coil stuff...


Seriously dig the squid pattern


----------



## maismo12

Little surf candy variation on a #2 Gamakatsu (forget model number off top of my head).

Epoxy
Olive Crystal Web
Silver Crystal Web
Crystal Flash
Fish Skull 3D Eyes










EP Baitfish - #2 Owner Mosquito










Got articulated spines coming so I can finally add a few Gamechangers to the box! Hope to have a couple that are post-worthy soon!


----------



## karstopo




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

Weighted Triple Tail
1/0 3407 Mustad


----------



## mfdevin

Another lil low tide slider I tied up. The tungsten eyes have been good for chucking into deeper holes in more of a blind casting situation, as well as on mid tides around banks/ledges. If it ain’t chartreuse it ain’t no use


----------



## mro

mfdevin said:


> If it ain’t chartreuse it ain’t no use


If it ain't white... fish don't bite


----------



## Donovan

A couple very mini dungeons and a small brush head feather game changer


----------



## permitchaser

My first try at a jerk fly


----------



## tailwalk

still working out bahamas flies.







I shortened the wing on this one. The longer wing fouled easily.


----------



## tailwalk

not sure on the dark body. Ran out of lighter tan thread


----------



## mro




----------



## maismo12

Okay, tied up my first gamechanger with EP. I’ve got some refinement to do, but have the basics of it down. Going to work to make them smaller and with different materials. 

Tedious as all hell but the action when swimming is ridiculous. Borderline lure - definitely getting those reaction strikes. This thing is meat!


----------



## Denduke

I tied a similar one, mro. Idea from CaptBob his go to for tarpon on shrimp. Move water he says...Ran across this pack of strung hackles! Here’s Captm’s tie


----------



## mro

Denduke said:


> his go to for tarpon


Cockroach, was one of the tarpon flies I started using in the 70's.
Still a producer and can be tied big.


----------



## Denduke

I heard dat!


----------



## lemaymiami

That will work... the reason mine have a shorter tail is because we found that longer tails cause fouling problems with some anglers... Tail feathers wrapping around the hook when you least need it to happen...


----------



## mro

lemaymiami said:


> when you least need it to happen...


Mr. Murphy gets around...


----------



## lemaymiami

The way Randy Towe explained it to me, all those years ago when I began tying for him… if you only get one shot at a big tarpon that fly had better not foul. If memory serves, that was around 1987 when he had World Class Outfitters. I was just plain lucky, asking if he needed any flies - right after Tim Borsky had moved on from tying for the shop. Most of what little I know about tarpon flies came from filling orders for that shop


----------



## mro

Capt Bob LeMay,
from what I've seen of your flies, they are among of the best.
I've a few in my box that I've tried to copy.

mro


----------



## kkeetr

I started tying buggers and ended up tying this.


----------



## BestofTexas

Crabs and Toads the past week, shitty weather down here on the coast calls for lots of time on the vise.


----------



## Denduke

Croakers with 5 mm glass rattles...


----------



## Bonzo

First game changer turned out good.


----------



## permitchaser

Black and purple jerk fly Owner 5180, 3/0


----------



## mro




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Featherbrain

mro said:


> View attachment 197650


These look great! What do you use for your painted on eyes?


----------



## mro

Featherbrain said:


> What do you use for your painted on eyes?












Finger nail polish from the dollar store, currently out of white...
Notice the two finish nails?
I've a set of these nails and all are marked according to size (little red marks)
Unfortunately my hands are not as steady as they used to be.

Capt. Lemay's are righteous


----------



## Denduke

I do paint drop eyes and peel and glue for instant but not as good as painted on


----------



## Denduke

Did a post over there so might as well here. I call it the “match the hatch” stuff...I like to come up with stuff and see if they work, fun. Oh the popping cork rigs are when my pards won’t let me flyfling on some trips...


----------



## mro

Most all my streamers get eyes of one sort or another (mostly the 3d plastic) but some just seem to be worth the little extra to "paint" em.

Don't think the fish care if their painted or plastic but I do think a fly with eyes is better than without.


----------



## Crazy Larry

It’s been a while since I posted here. Wasn’t tying too many flies but I booked a trip in July so that got me back at the vise.


----------



## Wahlly41

Switching gears back from trout flies to drum snacks.


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Tying up some tarpon flies


----------



## Featherbrain

JDiballa_2002 said:


> View attachment 197758
> 
> Tying up some tarpon flies


Diggin’ the cream colored ones!


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Featherbrain said:


> Diggin’ the cream colored ones!


I hope they work


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Wahlly41 said:


> Switching gears back from trout flies to drum snacks.
> 
> View attachment 197757


What hook are you using?


----------



## Wahlly41

JDiballa_2002 said:


> What hook are you using?


Size 1 Gamakatsu SL12S


----------



## Mike.Lelio

I've been working on this ballyhoo imitation lately...


----------



## mro

Mike.Lelio said:


> hoo imitation


Imagine what you could catch in the Keys
if you could retrieve that at about 20 mph


----------



## BestofTexas

@ReelBoi texted and said he needed some snook flys. Hope these will eat.


----------



## mro

BestofTexas said:


> need some


did you set the eyes, then add some color?
bad to the bone...


----------



## mro

added eyes to the gamechanger


----------



## BestofTexas

mro said:


> did you set the eyes, then add some color?
> bad to the bone...


No just holographic sticker eyes, layered into the UV gel.


----------



## ReelBoi

BestofTexas said:


> View attachment 197857
> View attachment 197858
> 
> 
> @ReelBoi texted and said he needed some snook flys. Hope these will eat.


Can't wait to sling em in a couple weeks! Will hopefully report back with pictures of fish ha!


----------



## mfdevin

Water is getting much dingier in my nearby haunts, but fish are still eating small. Something to suspend, something to hang low


----------



## Wahlly41

Spent the last couple days stocking up for redfish. Now all I need is a favorable tide.


----------



## kjnengr

Wahlly41 said:


> Spent the last couple days stocking up for redfish. Now all I need is a favorable tide.



I'd say you're set.


----------



## sjestok

@Wahlly41 Those redfish bitters are sweet! What size hook you using for those? I’d be interested in buying some if you ever tied more up


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Messing around with some shrimpy bendbacks


----------



## mfdevin

Shrimp on the brain lately


----------



## Wahlly41

sjestok said:


> @Wahlly41 Those redfish bitters are sweet! What size hook you using for those? I’d be interested in buying some if you ever tied more up


Those are tied on a short shank #2 Gamakatsu SL12S. I have to get some more metallic blue bead chain the next time I make it over to Houston so I can tie some more. When I do I'll let you know.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Very nice flies - especially the pinfish bendback, but I was told there would be no math in fly fishing....


----------



## Clamfoot

"You'd better do your homework or you'll end up being a fishing bum all of your life...."
Mom was right. I have no idea what 28=3.75 (26) + 3.5c is, but I know firsthand that the redfish and black drum bite was ON with small black seaducers yesterday   
Thanks Mom!


----------



## Loogie

C= -18 from a math major…and bum.


----------



## mro

Loogie said:


> C= -18


What happened to 186,282 ?


----------



## BestofTexas

Playing with some bendback hooks today, don’t tie many but the fish are digging it right now.


----------



## 8w8n8

Playing with some bendback hooks today, don’t tie many but the fish are digging it right now.
[/QUOTE]

Nice! ... I can see why the fish are digging it!


----------



## Mike.Lelio

Here's a few EP baitfish I tied up recently


----------



## mro

more lure making than fly tying,
left side, articulated.


----------



## tailwalk

Bahamas flies worked!


----------



## tailwalk

Now to get busy with permit flies for next trip. Holy crap are those fish intoxicating!!


----------



## Wahlly41

tailwalk said:


> Now to get busy with permit flies for next trip. Holy crap are those fish intoxicating!!
> View attachment 198268


What did you use for the body on that crab?


----------



## tailwalk

Ep tarantula brush. The original is a blend of deer hair and rabbit fur. That one didn't sink right. Need to play with the weight. And perfect the deer/rabbit method to eliminate the bulk on the bottom of the fly


----------



## Mike.Lelio

here's some new shrimp and Crab patterns I tied up using EP brushes


----------



## tailwalk

Note: dont try to melt the tip of the eyes after the fly is tied. Claws are highly flammable. Maybe longer legs. Hopefully the deer/rabbit body keeps this one oriented properly. The ep brush doesn't work. Too bad.


----------



## mro

micro _squirrel_ zonker with a bit of black hackle
Capt. LeMay's style cone head/weed guard








squire... squirrel ...


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> Very nice flies - especially the pinfish bendback, but I was told there would be no math in fly fishing....
> View attachment 198054


LOL I often get distracted while doing home work


----------



## mro




----------



## gestes11

A little black shrimp/crab I’ve been tying recently has been getting it done on the redfish


----------



## gestes11

tailwalk said:


> Now to get busy with permit flies for next trip. Holy crap are those fish intoxicating!!
> View attachment 198268


Looks awesome


----------



## JDiballa_2002

mro said:


> View attachment 198463


That looks tasty. Is it just saddle hackle?


----------



## JDiballa_2002




----------



## permitchaser

Well my game changer jerk fly. May be more push than jerk


----------



## mro

JDiballa_2002 said:


> just saddle hackle?


Yup,
a whiter shade of pale


----------



## tailwalk

Attempt 4. Tried to use less material for the shell and spread out the legs better. Test results (in the pond) pending


----------



## mro

tailwalk said:


> Attempt 4


looks good to me, like those claws.
On my deer hair crabs I placed the lead eye, bottom center.


----------



## permitchaser

Game changer jerk fly I’m going to use for large mouth bass in my daughter’s farm lake once they get started. I used 100 lb. Mono for weed guards. Size 2 Gami S108 stinger. Yea it’s ugly


----------



## tailwalk

mro said:


> looks good to me, like those claws.
> On my deer hair crabs I placed the lead eye, bottom center.


There's lead wire wrapped on the shank too. The eyes are meant to tip it down and make it dive for the bottom. Just need to figure out keeping it tracking with shell up and landing that way so it stays hook up.


----------



## MRichardson

permitchaser said:


> Game changer jerk fly I’m going to use for large mouth bass in my daughter’s farm lake once they get started. I used 100 lb. Mono for weed guards. Size 2 Gami S108 stinger. Yea it’s ugly
> View attachment 198520


That is exactly the kind of ugly that works!!


----------



## kjnengr

tailwalk said:


> There's lead wire wrapped on the shank too. The eyes are meant to tip it down and make it dive for the bottom. Just need to figure out keeping it tracking with shell up and landing that way so it stays hook up.


Tied on a jig hook, with the placement you have of the lead eyes and deer hair, I don't know how that crab could sink upside down.


----------



## kjnengr

permitchaser said:


> Game changer jerk fly I’m going to use for large mouth bass in my daughter’s farm lake once they get started. I used 100 lb. Mono for weed guards. Size 2 Gami S108 stinger. Yea it’s ugly


I have a couple of comments/questions. 

Aside from the articulations, the greatest thing that the game changer has giving it such great motion is the shape. It is almost conical with the biggest part at the head tapering all the way down to the tail. I would try to replicate that for the best wiggle/motion possible.

Is there any particular reason for the weedguard to be so heavy?


----------



## permitchaser

kjnengr said:


> I have a couple of comments/questions.
> 
> Aside from the articulations, the greatest thing that the game changer has giving it such great motion is the shape. It is almost conical with the biggest part at the head tapering all the way down to the tail. I would try to replicate that for the best wiggle/motion possible.
> 
> Is there any particular reason for the weedguard to be so heavy?


Yea the dubbing I used wasn’t long enough but it still wiggles. There’s a lot of tree limbs and stuff in that lake so I want it to slide over stuff


----------



## tailwalk

kjnengr said:


> Tied on a jig hook, with the placement you have of the lead eyes and deer hair, I don't know how that crab could sink upside down.


I wouldn't have thought so for the same reasons you mentioned but the first couple flipped over consistently. I just tested attempt 4 and it behaved exactly as planned! Key differences were sparse clumps of material tied in at the beginning and end with 2-3 more dense clumps in between vs uniform clumps for each tie in, about 12-15 wraps of lead wire vs 6-8, and longer spaced out legs with no glue squeeze-out vs shorter legs that were kind of webbed close to the shell due to squeeze-out. Claw position was slightly different too. I feel like the glue web is what flipped the early attempts 

Now if only there were permit in the pond...


----------



## Denduke

Kinda OT, freshwater...
Been awhile to pull out some utility corks and find some paint not dried up for some medium poppers. Didn’t refine the finishes much ereybody these days are promoting crude stuff. Can’t just tie in clump of marabou for tails; got time on my hands. Work in progress...Oops where’s the flash and glitter? Leave the front rubber legs off on salty apps...
Finished some up. Not polished but very consumable. Put some doll eyes on some to get old Bucketmouth excited!


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## MatthewJ

Been working on some flies for my trip to the Keys in May


----------



## Jferna27

Tying up bend backs for a weedless snook fly. Works great.


----------



## gchatani

Fiddlers


----------



## FlyBy

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 198758


Yak hair?


----------



## Featherbrain

SF blend in bleeding black with a brown UV polar chenille head


----------



## FlyBy

Thanks. Beautiful fly.


----------



## Featherbrain

FlyBy said:


> Thanks. Beautiful fly.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Loogie

A few Tarpon bunnies


----------



## Tankerfly

Tried out some of the sightcast brushes and legs.


----------



## MatthewJ

Tankerfly said:


> Tried out some of the sightcast brushes and legs.
> View attachment 198940


That's what I was tying with also. I like them.


----------



## MatthewJ

The brushes make a nice Wooly bugger for trout too.


----------



## Tankerfly

MatthewJ said:


> The brushes make a nice Wooly bugger for trout too.


Good idea, may have to try that out with the olive color. So far I like thier stuff, but the brushes are expensive. I could tie a ton of variations and then still use the same 2 or 3 flies every time I fish! Of course, I love tying so will likely have to "invest."


----------



## Str8-Six

Experimenting with rabbit strips crab patterns. This one is a little bulky but should slim down when wet.


----------



## acesover




----------



## mro

The one on the left I posted a day or so ago.
1/0 3407 Mustad 
Later this year I'd like to be tossing one of those in 10K


----------



## Seebs

I forgot to buy some eyes before busting out the vise last night


----------



## Bertrand

mro said:


> The one on the left I posted a day or so ago.
> 1/0 3407 Mustad
> Later this year I'd like to be tossing one of those in 10K
> 
> View attachment 199074


What is the white hackle used on that one? I Assume that's just white saddle feathers off the back. That will be a killer fly for 10,000 and Flamingo


----------



## permitchaser

Seebs said:


> View attachment 199075
> 
> I forgot to buy some eyes before I busting out the vise last night


You don't need them just strip faster. Nice fly


----------



## tailwalk

Poon food


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

2/0, 34007 Mustad


----------



## Denduke

Posted this maybe need to post here


----------



## SC on the FLY

Shrimp Clouser


----------



## Jason La Forest

Peanut Envy style articulated, but bigger.
Usually on Gammy b10-s stingers for snook/reds/salmon b/c I’m cheap. I also do a few gurgler variations for night mousing brown trout.
now trying a couple on 3/0 Owner 5106-131 unweighted since I’m in tarpon tying mode..


----------



## permitchaser

Game changer jerk fly for Large Mouth and Stripers. 3/0 bass hook 50 lb weed guard


----------



## IRLyRiser

Never tied with these curly tails before. Liking them so far.


----------



## Denduke

Where did you get the tails? I make some outa chartreuse rehab stretch stuff. Good colors are hard to find.


----------



## mfdevin

something for the floods, and something to chuck into cover for bass/bowfin


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 199587
> 
> View attachment 199586
> 
> something for the floods, and something to chuck into cover for bass/bowfin


Man those look awesome! How heavy is that mono for the weedguard?


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> Man those look awesome! How heavy is that mono for the weedguard?


Thank you man. 60lb hard mono, I usually use 40lb hard mono, I like 60lb for flood tides, and I like 60lb for fishing big grass beds for our warm water stuff, lots of hydrilla and other grasses in the areas I tend to fish, even with the 60 you still get snagged on occasion. Last summer I reached into some grass to pull a gurgler out(tied with 40) on my kayak, and with my hand in the water and I realize there’s a 2ft gator about 5ft away, and I realized this is how people get eaten by a mama gator. So I went to 60, it happens less, and I am more cautious 🤣


----------



## Featherbrain

I gotcha. I like it, looks stout for sure! I too love dragging flies through some hydrilla.


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> I gotcha. I like it, looks stout for sure! I too love dragging flies through some hydrilla.


I will say when using it I try to give myself a little distance from the hook point, and tie it in tight both front & back side of mono, otherwise you’ve got a great thick mono post blocking your hook point and causing you to miss fish.


----------



## Str8-Six

Knocking out some bonefish and Permit flies to add to the box. I’m really liking rabbit instead of craft fur on gotcha style pattern. Bottom picture is first attempt of dreadful dead pattern.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Denduke said:


> Where did you get the tails? I make some outa chartreuse rehab stretch stuff. Good colors are hard to find.











Fly Tails


Silicone fly tails work great for tails on woolly buggers and other streamers. If you're a saltwater angler give them a try as crab claws. Many permit have been fooled by a pair of fly tail claws sticking out of an otherwise lifeless crab fly.




orlandooutfitters.com


----------



## mro

2/0 34007 Mustad


----------



## Donovan

First two cracks at the seasoned geezer bu Gunnar Brammer. This seems like one of those flies that”ll catch just about anything just about anywhere


----------



## ElHydro

mro said:


> 2/0 34007 Mustad
> 
> View attachment 199752
> 
> View attachment 199753


@mro those are beautiful


----------



## FlyBy

Where are you getting those 34007? I can't find them since Mustad replaced them


----------



## Denduke

You know fellas you can use Duratin mustads 3407 instead of the SS.


----------



## mro

FlyBy said:


> Where are you getting those 34007? I can't find them since Mustad replaced them


Was going to post a link to Mustad as I thought I bought them direct just last year but does not seem to work.
They are for sale on _amazon_...


----------



## FlyBy

mro said:


> Was going to post a link to Mustad as I thought I bought them direct just last year but does not seem to work.
> They are for sale on _amazon_...


I've ordered them and the 34011 and gotten the replacements instead.


----------



## mro

FlyBy said:


> I've ordered them


On the one hand, I've not even opened the 2 & 3/0 boxes I ordered last year as I still have plenty in my "big" hook boxes that I take from to put in the hook drawer  that I use to select a hook to tie from. From just looking into Mustad I've learned that they have a hook plant in China.
I've been using them since the 60's and thought they were a Finland company but just like Rapala have outsourced their manufacturing. Going to see what I can get made in American next time.


----------



## permitchaser

Another Game changer jerk fly. I watched Gunnar and he said the wire hook weight used as a trailer helped articulated fly have that tail kick. I don’t want anymore hooks to take out of a fishes mouth so I put a couple of wraps of lead on the back shank


----------



## Donovan

Couple brush head FGC”s size two








And a couple maracievers and mini double deceivers


----------



## barbosa

Schlappen Bugger, looks messy (kinda like the mess)
















but I think bass would eat it.


----------



## mro

barbosa said:


> but I think


If I could only have one color of flies, it would be white.


----------



## Featherbrain

mro said:


> If I could only have one color of flies, it would be white.


Agreed


----------



## Flyboy

Since @Copahee Hound has made me feel like a bad person in my secret patterns thread, here’s something I load boxes with- dragon tail, EP minnow head, Gami SC15. I’ll let you guess the species and retrieve but I can promise it works


----------



## Str8-Six

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 200066
> 
> View attachment 200067
> 
> Since @Copahee Hound has made me feel like a bad person in my secret patterns thread, here’s something I load boxes with- dragon tail, EP minnow head, Gami SC15. I’ll let you guess the species and retrieve but I can promise it works


Yep, it works. Tie these in different sizes/colors for poons


----------



## mro

Str8-Six said:


> Tie these in different sizes


Do they really cast like a wet sock?


----------



## Newman

Yes.
Or a wet parachute.


----------



## mro

I ordered some last night


----------



## Str8-Six

mro said:


> Do they really cast like a wet sock?


Yes


----------



## Loogie

Ready for the King!
“Black Death”


----------



## Flyboy

Churned out another dozen pieces of poon food, when you keep them this small the dragon tails are no problem to cast


----------



## permitchaser

Strong Arm Merkin Tarpon Fly


----------



## Skram

Simple baitfish to try out the Umpqua Baitfish hooks. Size 1


----------



## mro

Lure fly or fly lure...
(used doubled 30# braid to join the tail)









Think I'll be putting this in the spoon fly box


----------



## permitchaser

My game changer jerk fly seems to work. I went to my daughters farm pond and viewed the action. It darts back and forth and this bass couldn’t resist


----------



## Shallow Expectations

EP floating crab.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## backbone

A friend gave me an idea for cheap silli legs.








Amazon.com : Croch 24 Bundles Silicone Jig Skirts DIY for Rubber Fishing Bass Jig Lures 50 Strands Fishing Bait Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Croch 24 Bundles Silicone Jig Skirts DIY for Rubber Fishing Bass Jig Lures 50 Strands Fishing Bait Accessories : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com




$11 for legs for years.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## permitchaser

Game changer jerk fly for Tarpon. I love the action of these. Got to see them in my daughters farm pond last week. They dart back and forth. I used FTD materials except for the marabou tail. Owner Aki Twist 4/0


----------



## LowTideFly

Not a Fly but a Jig I’ve been tying for Biscayne Bay


----------



## mfdevin

quick messy baitfish for this impoundment I’ve been fishing lately. Casting is tight quarters, but who lives in the impoundment makes it worth fishing. Purple/black barred rabbit zonker, black finn raccoon, 1.5” senyo chromatic brush. Kinda toad-ish, kinda Buford-ish, quick and easy to tie, swims great.


----------



## Terry

Been a minute, but here a few from recent sessions.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Mdees88

Just getting back in the swing of things. Tied up a few more glass minnow imitations and a double bunny zonker clouser thing....

Going to try to tie some gamechangers next week.


----------



## hillcharl

I've been playing around with some poppers to target Jacks this year. And a little redfish fly.


----------



## Featherbrain

Mdees88 said:


> Just getting back in the swing of things. Tied up a few more glass minnow imitations and a double bunny zonker clouser thing....
> 
> Going to try to tie some gamechangers next week.
> 
> View attachment 201060


That double bunny looks nice!!


----------



## Clamfoot

The evening was spent at the vice watching MLB Opening Day games. 

Fishing some sweet water with another guy on the forum this weekend. I generally don't fish or tie for freshwater so I tied up some buggers earlier in the week and some educated "guesses" for the trip last night.

Everything on sizes 1&2, poppers are mini's on #6 long shank Aberdeen


----------



## Loogie

Some Bendbacks, Tarpon bunnies, and Black Deaths


----------



## permitchaser

Game changer push Tarpon fly. I view Game Changer flys as analogous with gator tail flys
I found some 4” flashy dubbing on FTD that that is very cool. Congo Baitfish in black and purple for the head. 4/0 Owner 5180


----------



## mfdevin

Crabby shrimpy slider things, quick and easy to tie


----------



## LowTideFly

Skimmer Jigs


----------



## Loogie

LowTideFly said:


> Skimmer Jigs
> View attachment 201379


Did you make these? Interested for my wife that spin fishes only. Where did you get the jigs?


----------



## spc7669

Loogie said:


> Did you make these? Interested for my wife that spin fishes only. Where did you get the jigs?


I’d like to know that too


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## permitchaser

Articulated Tarpon fly. I’ve used beads before but Brunner uses them so I’m going to keep using them


----------



## LowTideFly

Loogie said:


> Did you make these? Interested for my wife that spin fishes only. Where did you get the jigs?


Yes I tied them, awesome for anyone on-board who doesn’t fly fish. Also great when you’re poling for a quick shot from the platform.

jigheads are from Skyline Jigs.


----------



## Clamfoot

LowTideFly said:


> Skimmer Jigs


I guess everything old is new again. Last night I was flipping through Lefty's 1986 book Fly Fishing in Salt Water and on page 70 are very similar flies.
The caption says "Here are four examples of the Mother of Epoxy fly -- A revolutionary new fly that promises to be one of the best for permit and bonefish"
Then Lefty goes on about how he used 2 part plumbing epoxy to form the fly and some of the innovations made by other guys like a "super slick weed guard of stiff monofilament" developed by Jose Wejebe..."Certainly, this fly should be in your arsenal" 

I just can't imagine how anyone other than him could cast that thing to a permit or bone unless you use a slingshot and aim 40ft ahead.


----------



## permitchaser

Clamfoot said:


> I guess everything old is new again. Last night I was flipping through Lefty's 1986 book Fly Fishing in Salt Water and on page 70 are very similar flies.
> The caption says "Here are four examples of the Mother of Epoxy fly -- A revolutionary new fly that promises to be one of the best for permit and bonefish"
> Then Lefty goes on about how he used 2 part plumbing epoxy to form the fly and some of the innovations made by other guys like a "super slick weed guard of stiff monofilament" developed by Jose Wejebe..."Certainly, this fly should be in your arsenal"
> 
> I just can't imagine how anyone other than him could cast that thing to a permit or bone unless you use a slingshot and aim 40ft ahead.
> 
> View attachment 201495
> View attachment 201497


I have the book and years ago I tied some of these. Their a pain. Never caught a permit or bone on one. Merkins and crazy Charlie’s where my got to for permit and bones. Once while fly fish in the Yucatán I cast my Merkin to some bones and the water was so clear I could see them banging their noses on the fly before picking it up. I have a picture somewhere of a bone fish with a big Merkin fly in his mouth


----------



## acesover




----------



## Loogie

LowTideFly said:


> Yes I tied them, awesome for anyone on-board who doesn’t fly fish. Also great when you’re poling for a quick shot from the platform.
> 
> jigheads are from Skyline Jigs.


Just ordered some, thanks!


----------



## Skram

Totally random assortment from the last couple days.


----------



## mro

Hook the same size as a 34007 1/0 Mustad, Mono eyes.
(the gold rib was used to make a "depression to keep help the hackle from being cut when (if  ) a fish strikes.









3/0 Mustad 3407 DT, Nickle plated chrome eyes, mink tails


----------



## mro

2/0 34007 Mustad


----------



## Terry

Playing around with white and red.


----------



## tailwalk

Thinking of throwing a scaled up version of a fly I had an awesome day with baby tarpon with at some big girls coming up soon


----------



## permitchaser

Had trouble getting the brass bead on then I put a rabbit zonker on and started adding till it looked fishy


----------



## Bertrand

I have been working out the details on these redfish cracklins


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just tied up a few of these to throw at the exotics off Aliigator Alley tomorrow


----------



## Smackdaddy53

permitchaser said:


> Strong Arm Merkin Tarpon Fly
> 
> View attachment 200413


Long Yarn Jerkin


----------



## permitchaser

Articulated jerk bass fly. I added a couple of wraps of lead on the tail shank per Brunner. Rubber legs and Star Burst FTD fiber on tail. Then Star Burst, Congo Hair and Tear Mender with tweezers to flatten. 50 lb. Mono weed guard
I'm going to take to some lakes around here to test may need my 9 wt. To throw it


----------



## eightwt

ElHydro said:


> @mro those are beautiful


Agree


----------



## permitchaser

Bass bug. Rabbit tail, hot white kraken dubbing, frog dubbing loop head, 50 lb weed gaurd
I’m going to try this during this week if it stops raining


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> Bass bug. Rabbit tail, hot white kraken dubbing, frog dubbing loop head, 50 lb weed gaurd
> I’m going to try this during this week if it stops raining
> View attachment 201987


I copied this from one that Brummer tied


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> Game changer jerk fly.


Noticed you used a different weed guard on this fly.
How's it work compared to the guard on your other flies?


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Noticed you used a different weed guard on this fly.
> How's it work compared to the guard on your other flies?


. 
I'm not sure but I forgot to the the loop on so I added this one later. I don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## mro

Mustad 3407 DT size 1
(marabou tail)


----------



## Sabalo99

mro said:


> Mustad 3407 DT size 1
> (marabou tail)
> 
> View attachment 202097


That's sick!!! Nice work


----------



## permitchaser

My intention was to tie a articulated Tarpon fly. I started with a bard feather tail then I saw some pea green marabou so I tied some on and it covered the the bard. But know I had to match the green so I put some on then more and finally I had an empty hook eye so not green. I’m calling it Stupido verde che


----------



## Backcountry 16

mro said:


> Mustad 3407 DT size 1
> (marabou tail)
> 
> View attachment 202097


Man that is nice work there


----------



## mro

First dragon tails
Mustad 34007, 2/0 & 3/0


----------



## spc7669

mro said:


> First dragon tails
> Mustad 34007, 2/0 & 3/0
> View attachment 202250


Deja vu. I got my first pack in today. Did 4 for tarpon and one for musky.


----------



## Featherbrain

well since everyone is posting dragon tails. I’ll share this one I tied a few months back. Someone gave me some of these tails but I feel like they are big for the bass I catch. I think I would like the micro size a lot better. This reverse tied/hollow buck tail fly in my mind is for musky or pike. We don’t have either here in eastern nc so I tied it just for fun.


----------



## spc7669

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 202257
> 
> well since everyone is posting dragon tails. I’ll share this one I tied a few months back. Someone gave me some of these tails but I feel like they are big for the bass I catch. I think I would like the micro size a lot better. This reverse tied/hollow buck tail fly in my mind is for musky or pike. We don’t have either here in eastern nc so I tied it just for fun.


I cut mine down to 6” except for the musky fly. Next time I’m ordering the micros.


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Snook and tarpon snack


----------



## Clamfoot

permitchaser said:


> My intention was to tie a articulated Tarpon fly. I started with a bard feather tail then I saw some pea green marabou so I tied some on and it covered the the bard. But know I had to match the green so I put some on then more and finally I had an empty hook eye so not green. I’m calling it Stupido verde che
> View attachment 202159


The love child of the Phillie Phanatic and the Buster from the NJ the Blueclaws?











It does look like something that would thrive in the Delaware River.


----------



## mro

///


----------



## permitchaser

Grass carp fly. I’m going to drop it from a grasshopper fly. Fingers crossed. There are some big ones in the lakes at my bird hunting club


----------



## Loogie




----------



## permitchaser

More grass carp flies, basic Hares Ear fly, we’ll some of them. I wish someone would post pictures of their grass carp flies that they use in the SE most I see online are from OK


----------



## k_lindsey14

FGC's


----------



## spc7669

Got a tip on some schoolie stripers so I tied some easy baitfish for tomorrow.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Clamfoot

Loogie said:


> View attachment 202406
> View attachment 202407
> View attachment 202408


those might look like an easy 3 bunch tie.
In reality it's Loogie making it look easy.

Nice job Loogie.


----------



## Featherbrain

Clamfoot said:


> those might look like an easy 3 bunch tie.
> In reality it's Loogie making it look easy.
> 
> Nice job Loogie.


Agreed. I can get them to look like that before trimming, but they don’t look like that after trimming 😂


----------



## Loogie

Everglades Special, very effective pattern!


----------



## mro




----------



## JDiballa_2002




----------



## MikeChamp12

this thread has really pumped me up about fly tying. So today I got my first vise and material from my local fly shop. Super stoked


----------



## JDiballa_2002

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 202595
> 
> 
> this thread has really pumped me up about fly tying. So today I got my first vise and material from my local fly shop. Super stoked


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## tailwalk

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 202595
> 
> 
> this thread has really pumped me up about fly tying. So today I got my first vise and material from my local fly shop. Super stoked


I like the direction you're going in with your first fly. Post up your ties and we'll be able to answer any questions you come up with.


----------



## mfdevin

Olive gurgler, and a finger mullet-ish diver.


----------



## AZ_squid

Welcome @MikeChamp12 to the best part of fly fishing. I honestly don't understand how some guys don't do it.


----------



## Clamfoot

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 202595
> 
> 
> this thread has really pumped me up about fly tying. So today I got my first vise and material from my local fly shop. Super stoked


Good luck, the vise can be a rabbit hole. Have fun. Welcome to your addiction.
Fish'em all.....no matter how ugly they look. That's where you'll really learn how to tie.. 

BTW, Nice folks at Seven Mile. They can speed up your process for sure.


----------



## mwolaver

spc7669 said:


> View attachment 202459
> 
> Got a tip on some schoolie stripers so I tied some easy baitfish for tomorrow.


This is not a critique. Just thought I'd share this from my first tying lessons. The EP fiber baitfish patterns: I always thought you just tied a couple of color fibers on and got after it with a scissors to shape it. Our guy recommended tying in smaller bunches of alternating colors...first under than over the hook as you move forward. What you end up with is the start of that classic fish shape. A littler scissors and a comb finishes the shape. Don't know if I explained that very well, but it seemed to work for me mostly. Mark


----------



## bryson

@MikeChamp12 one of the most useful things I learned was that "less is more" with 95% of these materials. Unless I'm trying to add buoyancy or make a fly that really pushes water, I think it helps to keep things sparse.


----------



## Terry

Hoping to fool a Seatrout.


----------



## mfdevin

All about the beadchain right now. Small chartreuse/olive clousers have been the ticket for me lately


----------



## JacobATL

Hoping the redfish will snack on these


----------



## Smackdaddy53

JacobATL said:


> Hoping the redfish will snack on these
> View attachment 203050
> View attachment 203051
> View attachment 203052


Good looking bugs, they’ll eat those.


----------



## mro




----------



## Backcountry 16

Tied up some more peacock flies can't test them out until next weekend I am still learning the marabou I have never really tied many flies with this material.


----------



## permitchaser




----------



## MikeChamp12

My very first fly


----------



## Backcountry 16

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 203184
> 
> My very first fly


Very impressive for your first fly


----------



## permitchaser

Articulated jerk fly


----------



## tailwalk

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 203184
> 
> My very first fly


That looks great! I'm not sure if you've seen this but here's a video of EP tying (one of) his baitfish. 




I found that super helpful learning that fly.


----------



## mro

4/0 9175 Mustad


----------



## mwolaver

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 203077
> Tied up some more peacock flies can't test them out until next weekend I am still learning the marabou I have never really tied many flies with this material.


You may find that those feather tails will wrap around your hook. A horizontal mono loop may help...like you use with a rabbit strip fly. Fishing looking bass bugs!


----------



## permitchaser

Grass Carp flies


----------



## Donovan

seasoned geezers and a double deciever








and some rats


----------



## Featherbrain

Donovan said:


> seasoned geezers and a double deciever
> View attachment 203529
> 
> and some rats
> View attachment 203530


Those geezers look nice! 🤙🏼


----------



## mro




----------



## Donovan

Featherbrain said:


> Those geezers look nice! 🤙🏼


Thanks man! Been struggling with the head a little bit. Think im gonna stick with the dubbing loop instead of stacking the fuzzy fiber. The loop has a little bit more dimension


----------



## mro

Don't think my weed guards are going to help...


----------



## Backcountry 16

mro said:


> Don't think my weed guards are going to help...
> View attachment 203557


Is that fresh or saltwater?


----------



## mro

Backcountry 16 said:


> fresh


Sacramento/San Joaquin delta.
All fresh at this point even though it is tidal (Holland Track area).
Water quality has been devastated to almost eliminate the delta shad, small bait fish that was prolific and now almost gone. Then there's the Central Valley farms where their irrigation water and runoff from rain. More than 600 miles of farms/orchards from north to south in the valley which is mostly a desert. Sacramento river is the "drain" for Northern California and the San Joaquin for the south. They converge just south of Sacramento then flow to the Pacific Ocean. In the southern portion there's a place called kesterson. Farm pollution killed just about everything there years ago.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kesterson_National_Wildlife_Refuge



When my girls were growing up I would not let them eat any fish I caught from the delta.
When I was a kid there were times that the fishing (catching part) rivaled Alaska.
Still has it's days, but will never be what it was.


----------



## Thorsten G

Anyone ever added some sand for a different look?


----------



## mro

Thorsten G said:


> sand


Did you wet it with some uv glue, then sprinkle the sand on it?

nice weed guard


----------



## Thorsten G

Thanks, yea have tried it both ways, with uv, and with zap goo, I wouldn’t know which one hold up better, haven’t had a chance to fish them yet


----------



## permitchaser

My nut butter fly. Going to take it to see if Bass like it. Congo Hair


----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> Sacramento/San Joaquin delta.
> All fresh at this point even though it is tidal (Holland Track area).
> Water quality has been devastated to almost eliminate the delta shad, small bait fish that was prolific and now almost gone. Then there's the Central Valley farms where their irrigation water and runoff from rain. More than 600 miles of farms/orchards from north to south in the valley which is mostly a desert. Sacramento river is the "drain" for Northern California and the San Joaquin for the south. They converge just south of Sacramento then flow to the Pacific Ocean. In the southern portion there's a place called kesterson. Farm pollution killed just about everything there years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kesterson_National_Wildlife_Refuge
> 
> 
> 
> When my girls were growing up I would not let them eat any fish I caught from the delta.
> When I was a kid there were times that the fishing (catching part) rivaled Alaska.
> Still has it's days, but will never be what it was.


Same story on the East coast of FL...;.(


----------



## [email protected]

Getting ready for a summer of snook fishing


----------



## mro

This is the last of this particular pattern I'll tying for awhile, 4 to 5 inch long,
except a few around 3 inches long of my favorite colors. (box is full  )


----------



## LowTideFly

JIGGY


----------



## permitchaser

Got board with black and purple so I just picked everything but. Peanut jerk fly


----------



## MikeChamp12

i tried to make a pinfish. I think I need to add some of that flash stuff and move the eyes up.


----------



## spc7669

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 203982
> 
> i tried to make a pinfish. I think I need to add some of that flash stuff and move the eyes up.


Looks pretty pinfishy to me.


----------



## Surffshr

Three experiments and one variation.


----------



## mfdevin

prepping for Yoo-hoo season


----------



## tailwalk

MikeChamp12 said:


> View attachment 203982
> 
> i tried to make a pinfish. I think I need to add some of that flash stuff and move the eyes up.


looks really good! the eyes could be set back a little further but that there should fish just fine. go easy on the flash if you do decide to add some.


----------



## Loogie

Some of my latest


----------



## Newman

Loogie said:


> Some of my latest
> View attachment 204127
> View attachment 204128
> View attachment 204129
> View attachment 204130
> View attachment 204131


Wow!
That’s the best Everglades Special I’ve ever seen!

Do the clouser varients ride hook up with that much of the material on same side of shank as eyes?


----------



## mro

Mustad 34007's
For those who might be looking for some,
I gust got a box of fifty 34007, 1/0 from CHAOS Fishing, Deerfield Beach Florida.

Only American made hooks seem to be Eagle Claw.


----------



## Connor Malark

Upcoming trip


----------



## Loogie

Newman said:


> Wow!
> That’s the best Everglades Special I’ve ever seen!
> 
> Do the clouser varients ride hook up with that much of the material on same side of shank as eyes?


Thanks! 
Yes they ride hook up, the material is very sparse but looks thick, which is why Congo hair works with this technique.


----------



## mro

TMC Streamer hook
9394 size 2


----------



## Tankerfly

Been reading Chico's book and the Olson Slider looks like fun to fish. Tied a couple up, one with a rattle. Spun deer hair is the one thing I really hate to do!


----------



## MikeChamp12

Tankerfly said:


> Been reading Chico's book and the Olson Slider looks like fun to fish. Tied a couple up, one with a rattle. Spun deer hair is the one thing I really hate to do!
> View attachment 204404


Dang I like those.


----------



## permitchaser

Shark flies


----------



## fishnpreacher

permitchaser said:


> Shark flies
> View attachment 204731


Ain't no sharks around Athens Ga. What you tying shark flies for? 😁


----------



## mfdevin

some last minutes before heading south for the weekend. St Petersburg for a few days


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 204743
> 
> some last minutes before heading south for the weekend. St Petersburg for a few days


That’s a slick looking little baitfish


----------



## permitchaser

fishnpreacher said:


> Ain't no sharks around Athens Ga. What you tying shark flies for? 😁


When I go Tarpon fishing if nothing shows up I’m going to chase sharks and catch one so big it pulls my boat around 🎣


----------



## lemaymiami

I've tied a few shark flies over the years and almost every one of them - are the exact same color as your typical life preserver - bright orange... Here's my go to pattern the Bloody Rooster... 








We do it on a 4/0 or 5/0 hook and it's about six or seven inches in length. The colors in the pic make it look all orange but right at the hook eye there's a last bit of palmered saddle in bright red...


----------



## Clamfoot

lemaymiami said:


> I've tied a few shark flies over the years and almost every one of them - are the exact same color as your typical life preserver - bright orange... Here's my go to pattern the Bloody Rooster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do it on a 4/0 or 5/0 hook and it's about six or seven inches in length. The colors in the pic make it look all orange but right at the hook eye there's a last bit of palmered saddle in bright red...


"the exact same color as your typical life preserver -"
Thanks Capt Bob. That's comforting,


----------



## TX_maverick

Any tricks to getting that fly back from the shark without losing digits?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TX_maverick said:


> Any tricks to getting that fly back from the shark without losing digits?


Pliers


----------



## eeu

Fly Tying in the Bush - AK


----------



## eeu




----------



## eeu




----------



## permitchaser

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pliers


Looong pliers


----------



## lemaymiami

If the fly is just in the shark’s jaw it’s easy to remove with an 18” de-hooker. When it’s set deep into their mouths we just let them keep it… 
Over the years we’ve caught a variety of sharks using every kind of gear. Many of them inshore show more than one rust mark around their jaws where hooks have rusted away over time. I don’t think a shark even notices a hook and I’ve never come across a shark that appeared in any way impaired by old hooks left in them…


----------



## spc7669

I carry short handled bolt cutter and cut the hook as close to the jaw as I can.


----------



## fatman

eeu said:


> View attachment 204775
> View attachment 204775


nice steelie bait


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> That’s a slick looking little baitfish











promptly lost to a snooks face, and I’m guessing gill plate. Fish were on the beach this morning though


----------



## Shallow Expectations




----------



## Jason La Forest

Weedless gurgler shrimp, gutless crab style using 30lb mono for spring. When the juvies are in frustrating frog bog conditions.


----------



## mro

for beach Tarpon in clear water


----------



## Mikes326

New to the forum.

Some dragon tails tied this weekend, and an ep assortment tied a few weeks back.


----------



## BrownDog

Some easy ties that have been working well lately


----------



## Tankerfly

Messing around with SF blend and EP minnow head brushes. I want to try some SF brush as well, but think these will fish. I tied the top one in the normal fashion. The bottom I made a dubbing loop with the SF blend.


----------



## mwolaver

TX_maverick said:


> Any tricks to getting that fly back from the shark without losing digits?


I use a 4/0 j- hook and pinch the barb all the way down. A long ARC-type dehooker will get them back.


----------



## permitchaser

Tarpon jerk fly and articulated tarpon jerk fly. Owner 5180, 4/0


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## The Fin

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.


Sorry, I thought that fellow tiers







might appreciate it! It does mention a “mop” fly!


----------



## Clamfoot

The Fin said:


> Sorry, I thought that fellow tiers might appreciate it! It does mention a “mop” fly!


Ouch, that's a little too close to home so I guess I'll throw myself under the bus and have a laugh.

a) Sitting on the desk in front of me is a small box of 4 mop flies that were given to me by a trout fly fisherman who found out that I fly fish. Heck of a nice guy but I had no idea what they were until your post and I googled mop fly. I've never fished them.

b) Last weekend I cut and hung some garden bamboo to dry with the intention of attempting to make a bamboo Tenkara rod (like those Japanese guys do on Youtube) for playing around with the smallies and panfish at a neighborhood creek. I may even try those mop flies 

But I will NEVER fish with an indicator...so I think this pic doesn't really apply to me


----------



## Fliesbynight

Tankerfly said:


> .....Spun deer hair is the one thing I really hate to do!


@Tankerfly, try stacking instead of spinning. You can control the dispersion around the hook better and get it much denser than spinning will allow when you need to.
Once I learned how to stack, I have never spun since.


----------



## Loogie

I decided that the Everglades Special doesn’t have enough flash for some murky water. So I made a baitfish pattern with SF UV flash blend, thunderstruck SPK UV flash, white EP fiber, and backcountry EP olive blend. I believe they will do the job!


----------



## Clamfoot

Loogie said:


> I decided that the Everglades Special doesn’t have enough flash for some murky water. So I made a baitfish pattern with SF UV flash blend, thunderstruck SPK UV flash, white EP fiber, and backcountry EP olive blend. I believe they will do the job!


@Loogie You've got the baitfish tying thing locked down pat. 

Time for a Loogie "here is how I tie baitfish" video

Good decision, they look deadly....


----------



## MikeChamp12

In Alaska playing with some different materials trying to learn something while I watch my oldest daughter play soccer in Miami.


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Does anyone know how to keep there from fouling so much


----------



## mro

JDiballa_2002 said:


> keep there from fouling


If you mean the tail wrapping around the hook...
can't think of a way w/o making the tail stiff at at least mid-ships with some UV cement.


----------



## Jdl80

JDiballa_2002 said:


> Does anyone know how to keep there from fouling so much
> View attachment 205714


A little bit of silicone adhesive lightly smeared on the bottom strands will help a little bit.


----------



## lemaymiami

Your best bet in the style of fly you're showing is simply to shorten the tail slightly to prevent it from wrapping around the hook shank... For flies with soft "breathable" materials for the tail (maribou, rabbit strip tails...) there's another solution. Most of the time I'll use a very sparse amount of bucktail as the first material tied in place to allow subsequent softer materials like maribou and others to have a place to rest on as they get saturated with water during fishing. Make sure the bucktail is the exact same color as the tail material and no one who looks the fly will even notice it... This actually works much better than the mono loop that many tyers use when tying up rabbit strip tailed tarpon flies...

The following are a few patterns that have that bucktail base under the tail...
























Whether it's a rabbit strip or a maribou tail... that underwing of just a bit of bucktail really works well in keeping the fly from fouling.. .


----------



## Skram

Custom crazyfish flies and some black and purple for a friend. Northern Gulf Tarpon any day now.


----------



## lemaymiami

Very nice Skram... Looks like you'll have the ammo needed for whatever comes...


----------



## Thorsten G

LowTideFly said:


> JIGGY
> 
> View attachment 203956


Where are you finding these jig heads at if you don’t mind me asking, are you painting them your self ?


----------



## LowTideFly

Thorsten G said:


> Where are you finding these jig heads at if you don’t mind me asking, are you painting them your self ?


TA Jigs


----------



## mfdevin

ez does it


----------



## Shallow Expectations

SBS tarpon roach. Looks good enough for a bite or two.


----------



## mro

The top right was my original idea for this fly witch morphed into the other three.
Bottom two are tied with Eagle Claw 1/0 Tro Kar weedless wacky (made for fishing a "wacky worm" ?)
Not to impressed with the eagle claw hook and it's weed guard.


----------



## Loogie

JDiballa_2002 said:


> Does anyone know how to keep there from fouling so much
> View attachment 205714


Yes, most of the material needs to go above the hook, and the hook needs the mass a hook like the SL12S Gama provides. If the hook is not heavy enough to pull the fly down, it will fowl. As u can see in this example most of the brush is above the hook.


----------



## Loogie

Shallow Expectations said:


> SBS tarpon roach. Looks good enough for a bite or two.


My favorite tarpon fly, I use deer hair instead of the material you used. It flares better and provides just as much mass.


----------



## Flyfish40




----------



## Bertrand




----------



## permitchaser

I used this fly last week off shore of Oak Island NC. Looked great in the water but didn’t catch anything. Articulated jerk fly


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> used this fly last week


Where there refusals, did you hook up on other flies?
How did it look in the water?


----------



## mro

Just got the body material.
Mustad 3407 DT size 2
Right side small lead eyes


----------



## lemaymiami

What's the name on that new body material - it looks good...


----------



## permitchaser

mro said:


> Where there refusals, did you hook up on other flies?
> How did it look in the water?


It looked great in the water but we where in 100 ft. Drifting in a 36’ Grady and being left handed I was casting on the front of the boat on the right side and every time I cast the tide pushed it back to the boat 🛥


----------



## tcov

@Bertrand do you mind sharing the materials for that black and purple fly?


----------



## mro

lemaymiami said:


> What's the name on that new body material - it looks good...












Somewhere out here is another chenille that is "larger" than this one. Have yet to find it in pearl or white.

Also I took Mr. Lemay's idea of putting some deer hair under the marabou, although I used a stiff synthetic I've got that has been close to useless until now.


----------



## Bertrand

tcov said:


> @Bertrand do you mind sharing the materials for that black and purple fly?


Purple craft fur and black sharpie


----------



## mro

Bertrand said:


> black sharpie


that's another thing I'd never done until joining this forum.
Thanks... I think


----------



## Shallow Expectations

EP tarpon shrimp. Love the movement from this fly. Subbed out the tarantula brush from how EP ties it for more fox. I think it looks better and provides more movement. Drawback to that is it holds more water.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## lemaymiami

Get down.... those two crabby flies should do just that... I like 'em...


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Loogie

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 207208


Nice pattern, have you tried putting red gills and putting most of the material on top, for some better action? Nice fly!


----------



## Featherbrain

Loogie said:


> Nice pattern, have you tried putting red gills and putting most of the material on top, for some better action? Nice fly!


Hey, thanks Loogie! I haven't tried doing any gills. What are you using for that? Red EP or sharpie? Also, tell me more about what you mean by more material on top. Your EP baitfish patterns on here are some of the best I've seen so I'll take all the tips and instruction you are willing to give!


----------



## mfdevin

been crazy busy with work lately, but managed to squeak these out the other night. Heat isn’t funny anymore


----------



## Loogie

Featherbrain said:


> Hey, thanks Loogie! I haven't tried doing any gills. What are you using for that? Red EP or sharpie? Also, tell me more about what you mean by more material on top. Your EP baitfish patterns on here are some of the best I've seen so I'll take all the tips and instruction you are willing to give!


I use red EP or red Congo Hair, just a small under the hook, that parallels the curve down.
By using more material on top you give the fly more keel, hence a more stable fly that sinks, so easier to give action to. The first color in your case the bottom color purple strand should be tied at the bend of the hook but on top. The top, black strand should be right above it at the top of the bend. Finish the fly with short strands for the body. Favoring mor material on top. The gill should be covered by short stand of purple just in front of it.


----------



## Loogie

Made some greenback baitfish, and some Squibsters. Squibsters are ugly as heck but Snook love them.


----------



## tunataker

Caught a tiny Snook on the beach with this 3 inch bait fly. Tied on a Mustad C70SD size 1 hook. I had given up and was walking back. Weed everywhere and water was high and murky. Surprised that the hook came out so easily. Was going to loose him like another fish a few weeks ago. Checked the hook when I got home and I can see it is dull. Hooks get dull being dragged over sand and shells. Must check and file.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Loogie

Snook and Tarpon have been chowing on top around here! So had to resupply!


----------



## Sbass70

Bangtail


----------



## Flyfish40

Some ep baitfish for the beach


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 207670
> View attachment 207671
> View attachment 207672
> Some ep baitfish for the beach


What are you using for the tail material?


----------



## Flyfish40

JDiballa_2002 said:


> What are you using for the tail material?


Squimpish fibers… longer material and tons of movement


----------



## permitchaser

I tied a fly like this, Guinea feather tail, game changer, jerk fly. I used it large mouth bass fishing and caught so many I lost one eye. So I thought, bass are preditors so are Tarpon so I tied up one on a 4/0 Owner hook, Big Boper FTD dubbing and Guinea feather tail. This fly suspends in the water and operates any depth


----------



## Clamfoot

permitchaser said:


> I tied a fly like this, Guinea feather tail, game changer, jerk fly. I used it large mouth bass fishing and caught so many I lost one eye. So I thought, bass are predictors so are Tarpon so I tied up one on a 4/0 Owner hook, Big Boper FTD dubbing and Guinea feather tail. This fly suspends in the water and operates any depth


Is the Guinea feather on a piece of mono?


----------



## mro

Clamfoot said:


> Is the


articulated?


----------



## Force_Fly




----------



## permitchaser

A sort of game changer jerk fly. 4/0 Owner, FTD dubbing and Guinea tail


----------



## tunataker

Very simple. Very effective. Owner SSW 5111 size 2/0 with some feathers and olive yak hair.


----------



## permitchaser

Clamfoot said:


> Is the Guinea feather on a piece of mono?


No a metal shank, I didn’t have small ones so I had to go with what I had and made it longer with 3 shanks. The shanks are attached to the hook via 30 lb Mason


----------



## mro

Hey permitchaser,
want to trade a couple flys?


----------



## mfdevin

craft fur, legs, saddle hackle, crystal flash, wooly critter brush, and led eyes. Drops quick, and it does a lil dancin’


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 208125
> 
> craft fur, legs, saddle hackle, crystal flash, wooly critter brush, and led eyes. Drops quick, and it does a lil dancin’


Looks tasty. Might have to tie a couple of these. Is a 1/2” tarantula brush the same as a wooly critter brush?


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> Looks tasty. Might have to tie a couple of these. Is a 1/2” tarantula brush the same as a wooly critter brush?


Dang near identical sir. I think the 0.5” tarantula and the 0.5” wooly critter is nearly the same


----------



## Shakeyfly13

This but with a larger gap hook.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## BrownDog




----------



## Flyboy

not very pretty but should float high for when they’re munching pass crabs


----------



## texasag07

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 208288
> 
> not very pretty but should float high for when they’re munching pass crabs


Nice glad to see someone taking a stab at them. They work great.

For others here is a step by step I did for fiberglass manifesto a couple years ago.









DESTINATION FLIES - Doyle's Floating Crab


I constantly have my eyes open for new flies to tuck into my carp, smallmouth, redfish, permit and anything else fly boxes that look "munc...




thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com


----------



## Featherbrain

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 208288
> 
> not very pretty but should float high for when they’re munching pass crabs


A lot of fish been caught on “not very pretty” flies. Regardless it’ll fish and I like it! 🤙🏼


----------



## Featherbrain

BrownDog said:


> View attachment 208276


Very clean!


----------



## Jferna27

barbosa said:


> Schlappen Bugger, looks messy (kinda like the mess)
> View attachment 200046
> 
> View attachment 200047
> 
> but I think bass would eat it.


Nice and buggy, would work good for trout too!


----------



## Loogie

texasag07 said:


> Nice glad to see someone taking a stab at them. They work great.
> 
> For others here is a step by step I did for fiberglass manifesto a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DESTINATION FLIES - Doyle's Floating Crab
> 
> 
> I constantly have my eyes open for new flies to tuck into my carp, smallmouth, redfish, permit and anything else fly boxes that look "munc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com


Gonna have to tie some of these floating crabs, I can see a lot of use for them!


----------



## redchaser

BrownDog said:


> View attachment 208276


Hey BrownDog, what jig hooks are you using?


----------



## redchaser

permitchaser said:


> A sort of game changer jerk fly. 4/0 Owner, FTD dubbing and Guinea tail
> View attachment 208080


Hot spotter  (kidding obviously)


----------



## BrownDog

redchaser said:


> Hey BrownDog, what jig hooks are you using?


----------



## JDiballa_2002

Popping skrimp


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## TieOneOnJax

Tied up a box for redfish in the surf in the panhandle. Never done it so tied a little variety pack. Anything I’m missing?


----------



## Tripletail

Bring some chartreuse and some black and purple baitfish patterns also and your set


----------



## 17Patriot76

I’ve been all over the place lately. Mostly just throwing stuff on a hook and hoping it catches fish😂


----------



## mro

Been experimenting with some fluorescent paint for my "painted eyes".
Top is supposed to be white with a red center, bottom with a green center.
At least to human eyes it's not quite working yet...


----------



## Loogie

mro said:


> Been experimenting with some fluorescent paint for my "painted eyes".
> Top is supposed to be white with a red center, bottom with a green center.
> At least to human eyes it's not quite working yet...
> 
> View attachment 208773


UV light spectrum doesnt work like you would expect, those colors would blend, it’s better to pick one color that reacts to UV light, chartreuse and blues stick out, reds and yellows will blend.


----------



## tailwalk




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Very nice


----------



## JDiballa_2002




----------



## Loogie

Proto type of the floating crab, just to see where the pitfalls are before I tie a few more. I need to find a better Foam for the leading edge. Crowd the hookeye less by tying the crab further aft. It floats well enough though.


----------



## mro

Loogie said:


> Proto type of


foam glued to the zonker?
cool.

Maybe make a weighted crab and give it some waving claws.


----------



## Loogie

mro said:


> foam glued to the zonker?
> cool.
> 
> Maybe make a weighted crab and give it some waving claws.


Yes, the foam is superglued to the zonker. I need a cylinder foam for the leading edge. Looking for a tan 4 or 5 mm foam cylinder.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

EP Pinfish and some Chicone's McFly Crab:


----------



## TX_maverick

not the best pic but you get the idea. Weightless shrimp. I call them “strimp” (that’s how my son says shrimp) and they work.


----------



## Flyfish40

Some redfish bugs


----------



## Skram




----------



## redchaser




----------



## BillNye

Been fishing flatwings almost exclusively this year up here in New England.


----------



## GaterB

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 207071


These are awesome


----------



## Featherbrain

GaterB said:


> These are awesome


Thanks, I appreciate that! 🤙🏼


----------



## Whip




----------



## Boltman

Just got done reading both of Bob Popovics books (Pop Fleyes, and Fleye Design). The hollow tie method was something I had little experience with the on vice and the water. I can't recommend this tying method, there is a learning curve to get clean flies, but the payoff is worth it. Besides the flies with the mangum tails they all cast well on an 8wt and are surprisingly user friendly given the larger profile. Overall I would highly recommend Popovics books to anyone who hasn't read them. As far as the flies go, I don't think you can get a fly with much more “action” unless you like game changers. I've been fishing these on flats and creeks in Beaufort, NC the redfish have responded we'll to the mullet colors. I'm fishing up in Oriental for the big bulls in the next couple of days, this will be there first real test!


----------



## Mikes326

i tied a couple bonefish specials for the first time, starting to load up a box with some bonefish flies. I like the way these turned out.


----------



## saltyhackle

Loogie said:


> Yes, the foam is superglued to the zonker. I need a cylinder foam for the leading edge. Looking for a tan 4 or 5 mm foam cylinder.


Wapsi makes some foam parachute posts you might try. Comes in different sizes and colors too. I've used them when I tried tying some replicas of Rio's dread pirate.. Super easy to work with.



foam parachute posts - Google Search


----------



## Tarpontamer69

Flies


----------



## Loogie

Some Snook medicine…


----------



## texasag07

Montana fly company, Wapsi, and I believe hareline all make foam cylinders.


----------



## mro

I saw this on Ole Florida Fly Shop web site.
(although mine has a 1/0 rather than a 2/0)


----------



## Flyfish40

For some shallow reds


----------



## lemaymiami

Good looking bug - and down here in paradise (for me that's the backcountry of the 'glades...) in winter a small dark fly will just get jumped on by everything else as well when the water is cold and clear... and shallow...

I like a few strands of pearl flashabou with some of the ones I tie...


----------



## Skram

@Flyfish40 Great ties!


----------



## Flyfish40

Thanks man!


----------



## Whip

Dock light shrimp pattern I've been playing with.


----------



## Featherbrain

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 209858
> 
> For some shallow reds


Awesome fly! 🤙🏼 What hook are you tying these on?


----------



## Flyfish40

Featherbrain said:


> Awesome fly! 🤙🏼 What hook are you tying these on?


Thanks man! sc15 size 1… nice light hook and super sticky


----------



## permitchaser

FTD say these fibers if left in the sun will glow under water 
Tied these up if it’s dingy


----------



## mro

Gamakatsu SC15 size 1
Kid Goat Hair
A little flash
green vu du eyes 









Lights on
Lights off









BTW, if you get florescent paint, skip the stuff from Ukraine and get Art 'N Glow, made in the USA


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## MikeChamp12

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 210836


Love it.


----------



## Boltman

Been Tying up a bunch of shrimp variants. Some bulky so sparse. Wanted a slower sink rate shrimp to fish over grass think these might do the trick!


----------



## MikeChamp12

Quick question. Anyone tie any flies for mahi? And would like to share?


----------



## vantagefish

I’ve used small white sesducer style flies as well as ole floridas “what’s up dock” pattern with success. When you get into a spooled up group of mahi they will eat just about anything. 


MikeChamp12 said:


> Quick question. Anyone tie any flies for mahi? And would like to share?


----------



## Skram

Adding some gurglers to the website recently. They keep finding their way into my box though.


----------



## mro

I bet they will get bitt but not necessarily because the eyes glow. 
I like the marabou collar better.


----------



## lemaymiami

For Mike…
Flies for dolphin… Let’s see… They’ll eat yellow, they’ll eat white, they’ll tear up popping bugs… and anything else that’s moving along…

At the boat when they’re close… and won’t eat - play “keep away” by snatching the fly out of the water when they make a pass then slap it down in front of one and hang on.

Offshore a 9wt is ultra light gear… For me the lightest I want is a 10wt… I also consider a 12 wt as a medium sized rod out in
Blue water…


----------



## mro

MikeChamp12 said:


> Quick question. Anyone tie any flies for mahi? And would like to share?


in Baja they call them Dorado, this is my go to fly for them.


----------



## maismo12

Been awhile since I’ve posted but I’ve been tying for dock lights and poon lately!


----------



## Sohodreaming

Getting ready for 2 weeks in the Wyoming backcountry and these simple ants have been a big cutt staple for me up there over the last 8 years!


----------



## karstopo

More Borski Bonefish Sliders. Not enough in the fly box. Prime fall weather getting closer. Getting tomato mojo on them just to be sure.


----------



## tunataker

MikeChamp12 said:


> Quick question. Anyone tie any flies for mahi? And would like to share?


I am doing offshore trips mostly these days. Been traveling south of the border to target bigger Mahi. Even chased a world record some years ago. The bigger ones have been caught on deceiver type flies. My last fish raced from over 30 feet away to eat a fly like this. I love the bulky texture of Yak hair. The fly is about 4.5 inches on a Gamakatsu 4/0 hook.


----------



## mro

Dolphin, Mahi, Dorado, like floating debris and Sargasso (at least in the Sea of Cortez).
They also like company so if we couldn't find any grass we would troll some small tuna plugs on boat rods.
Once one is hooked up real em in to about 30/40 feet of the boat and his brethren would follow.
Surprised me is that they will eat chum , During trolling your going to get a few Bonita or small tunas, Cut them up into 3 or 4 inch pieces and chum when you've got one on a boat rod. I've caught as many as a dozen on a single stop on the fly doing this.
Panga drivers are good for holding the boat rod.

Fast swimmers and Excellent jumpers.


----------



## mattmass

I have been following this thread for sometime now and finally made the investment on a good Renzetti Vise and materials. I got the chance yesterday to give it a shot, with the help of "youtube" and this thread, I was able to put this shrimp crack fly together. This is my first one, and first time attempting to tie. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Featherbrain

mattmass said:


> I have been following this thread for sometime now and finally made the investment on a good Renzetti Vise and materials. I got the chance yesterday to give it a shot, with the help of "youtube" and this thread, I was able to put this shrimp crack fly together. This is my first one, and first time attempting to tie. Any suggestions are appreciated!
> View attachment 211446


I’m no expert but my suggestion would be to pick or brush out the trapped fibers behind the lead eyes. Can probably still do that with a bodkin or wire brush. Although I’m certain it would still catch a fish as is. Other than that I would say that’s a excellent first attempt. Nice job!


----------



## Loogie

mattmass said:


> I have been following this thread for sometime now and finally made the investment on a good Renzetti Vise and materials. I got the chance yesterday to give it a shot, with the help of "youtube" and this thread, I was able to put this shrimp crack fly together. This is my first one, and first time attempting to tie. Any suggestions are appreciated!
> View attachment 211446


Good effort, tying flies requires practice and patience. Try some simple ties like Schminnow, or clouser, repeat the fly until you are consistent with the fly. That will build you mechanical skills. The fly you tied will work, they all do, but that fly does require some practice to effectively tie it consisgently. The area behind the eyes is crowded and you are loosing shank for the material required. As always less is better with flies. Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## efi2712micro

BrownDog said:


> View attachment 208276


Love this one ... looks very much like the Po'Boy ... care to share the material used?


----------



## BrownDog

efi2712micro said:


> Love this one ... looks very much like the Po'Boy ... care to share the material used?


You nailed it, very similar 

body is a dubbing loop of pseudo hair and some laser dub(optional) with a magnum rabbit zonker over the back.


----------



## Loogie

Making some Roach’s, they are super effective, and I tie them on a 2/0 and 3/0 Tarpon Umpqua XS 415H or BN5X hook. The last pic is how I set the epoxy by rotating the flies until it sets since my rotating machine is in Virginia…


----------



## Loogie

The finished product, after curing the epoxy. I present the Tarpon Cockroach.


----------



## BrownDog

A little UV resin on the hide will keep rabbit from fouling and is much faster than a mono loop


----------



## Flyboy




----------



## VELUNZA

Some patterns that I have been working on and the logo for the new business


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

Dock light Flys I made for the swap
one minute of light from my very bright flash light
edit;
_to charge the florescent paint_.
_I really didn't expect them to be that bright. When I get around to it I'll time them to see how long it lasts. Just hope they don't scare the hell out of the fish  _


----------



## mfdevin

filling up on some quick baitfish, first time I’ve had a chance to tie in a few weeks.


----------



## mro

mfdevin said:


> filling up on some quick baitfish


What hook is that?


----------



## mfdevin

mro said:


> What hook is that?


The bunny one is on an umpqua flats sz2, the traditional deceiver is an umpqua backcountry sz1


----------



## Kamtam

Skrimps and shcrabs


----------



## maismo12

My #1 dock light pattern - never fails. Alongside glass minnows a snook puked up in the net.

Anyone have any tips for hooks for poon specifically on lights? Using Gama short SL12’s. These fish most often will only hit a glass minnow, which means I’m tossing size #4-6 flies at them and that definitely makes the hook up harder. I jump a bunch but cannot keep a small hook like this stuck.


----------



## mro

mfdevin said:


> deceiver is an umpqua backcountry sz1


My next material order going to get a couple of those hooks.
75% of my hooks are Mustad and used for 90% of my saltwater ties.
Doesn't hurt to try new things though.


----------



## mfdevin

mro said:


> My next material order going to get a couple of those hooks.
> 75% of my hooks are Mustad and used for 90% of my saltwater ties.
> Doesn't hurt to try new things though.


I started using the umpqua hooks this year, after pretty much exclusively tying on gamas, I definitely enjoy the quality of the umpqua hooks. They hold up really well, and the dark finish adds a nice touch of stealth


----------



## Newman

maismo12 said:


> My #1 dock light pattern - never fails. Alongside glass minnows a snook puked up in the net.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for hooks for poon specifically on lights? Using Gama short SL12’s. These fish most often will only hit a glass minnow, which means I’m tossing size #4-6 flies at them and that definitely makes the hook up harder. I jump a bunch but cannot keep a small hook like this stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212887


How big are the fish?
If JVs sl12 is way too much hook, small tarpon don’t offer enough resistance for a heavy gauge wire hook to penetrate their hard mouths easily.
Fish often just get pulled towards boat on strip set, absorbing all the necessary force.
Try a thinner gauge hook like the Sc15 or B10s.

Only downside is a bigger model will undoubtedly appear out of woodwork and straighten it right out..


----------



## Featherbrain

Newman said:


> How big are the fish?
> If JVs sl12 is way too much hook, small tarpon don’t offer enough resistance for a heavy gauge wire hook to penetrate their hard mouths easily.
> Fish often just get pulled towards boat on strip set, absorbing all the necessary force.
> Try a thinner gauge hook like the Sc15 or B10s.
> 
> Only downside is a bigger model will undoubtedly appear out of woodwork and straighten it right out..


Those SC15s are light but they are undoubtedly some of the stickiest little hooks I’ve tied on/fished..


----------



## maismo12

Newman said:


> How big are the fish?
> If JVs sl12 is way too much hook, small tarpon don’t offer enough resistance for a heavy gauge wire hook to penetrate their hard mouths easily.
> Fish often just get pulled towards boat on strip set, absorbing all the necessary force.
> Try a thinner gauge hook like the Sc15 or B10s.
> 
> Only downside is a bigger model will undoubtedly appear out of woodwork and straighten it right out..


You know what, the last fish I jumped the other night was maybe 5 lbs. Saw him eat, strip set maybe 3 times. He was broadside and each time I saw him pull towards the boat. Jumped once and was outta there. The bigger poon, I can keep hooked up for a bit longer. Small guys are a quick jump show and it’s over.

I’ll try the SC15’s - actually have a pack of size 4. Usually tie my crustaceans on ‘em. I just thought something more stout would save me with a bigger poon. I usually see juvies < 10lbs but have jumped some bigger fish on the lights - guessing 20-30lbs. Never know what’s coming out of that shadow line.

For awhile I used Owner Mosquito’s and I have straightened a couple of those out already. Super light hooks though. Snook are fine on them but they didn’t survive the couple juvie poon I jumped with them. I’m pulling as hard as I can on 20# tippet, the hooks just don’t stay straight. And if they get hung up and you try to pull them loose, they are toast. Bend out like a piece of lead. That kinda put me off of the thin wire hooks.


----------



## Bertrand

Few backcountry baby poon flies to fill up the box before next trip back to the Everglades.


----------



## Featherbrain

Got crowded and a little sloppy with unruly prism dub fibers around the eye but I doubt a largemouth will care..


----------



## VELUNZA

Sc15 2/0 ( out of 1/0s ) good all around fly I throw this at redfish snook baby tarpon and big tarpon. Great fly for south florida.


----------



## Loogie

VELUNZA said:


> Sc15 2/0 ( out of 1/0s ) good all around fly I throw this at redfish snook baby tarpon and big tarpon. Great fly for south florida.


What is the material for the tail? Wonderful looking fly!


----------



## Loogie

All ready to send tomorrow for the fly swap!


----------



## VELUNZA

Loogie said:


> What is the material for the tail? Wonderful looking fly!


Arctic fox-tail
Two hackles 
Senyos laser dub
Ep fox brush 1.5”-collar 
Thank you


----------



## Featherbrain

VELUNZA said:


> Arctic fox-tail
> Two hackles
> Senyos laser dub
> Ep fox brush 1.5”-collar
> Thank you


Thanks for sharing and great looking fly!


----------



## seanW918

What materials are used for this fly if you don't mind me asking. Thanks


Skram said:


> View attachment 209192
> 
> View attachment 209193


----------



## VELUNZA

seanW918 said:


> What materials are used for this fly if you don't mind me asking. Thanks


Scroll up


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

mro said:


> My next material order going to get a couple of those hooks.
> 75% of my hooks are Mustad and used for 90% of my saltwater ties.
> Doesn't hurt to try new things though.


I like those Umpqua x series. Mustad also just came out with some new “Alpha Point” hooks that seem promising


----------



## seanW918

No. The flies in the attachments that I quoted from Skram. Thanks


----------



## EasternGlow

hugestflyfisherman said:


> I like those Umpqua x series. Mustad also just came out with some new “Alpha Point” hooks that seem promising


Yeah I just picked up some mustad alpha points in 4 and 6, hoping that’ll keep little docklight tarpon more glued than my sl12s #6’s have been doing.. just whipped these up on the new alpha points, will test tomorrow. Hook feels very strong and definitely lighter wire than the Sl12s


----------



## Tripletail

seanW918 said:


> No. The flies in the attachments that I quoted from Skram. Thanks
> View attachment 213260


Check out space coast flies, he sells all the stuff he uses and has some awesome stuff!


----------



## lemaymiami

We do a fair amount of small (1 -5lb ) tarpon on fly and I would never consider using #6 hooks for them. A #4 is our smallest. Your problem might be hook size not maker… Of course if you’re forced to use very small flies to “match the hatch” you may be stuck with them. 

When we’re working fish in the 20 to 40lb range we’re using flies tied on 1/0 or 2/0 hooks as a comparison with much bigger “small tarpon”…

A relatively new hook you don’t hear much about is the Owner Aki Light… Don’t know how small they go - I’m experimenting with some size #1s now and they show promise…


----------



## Jb306

Great looking Flys.


----------



## mro

After one minuet from flash light to charge the florescent paint










after six minuets
(Had to turn on a little night light so you could see the fly)


----------



## [email protected]

I’m headed to Louisiana for a few days in October so I’m tying a bunch of flies on 1/0 instead of my standard 2’s. Hopedale Crabs, Sandbar Mullet, Plantation Crabs.

anyone have recommendations for other go to big redfish flies?


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

[email protected] said:


> I’m headed to Louisiana for a few days in October so I’m tying a bunch of flies on 1/0 instead of my standard 2’s. Hopedale Crabs, Sandbar Mullet, Plantation Crabs.
> 
> anyone have recommendations for other go to big redfish flies?
> 
> View attachment 213586
> 
> View attachment 213587


Welcome to the bayou my friend. Honestly they usually aren't that picky, looks like you've got some decent options there. If I could make one suggestion, a lot of these flies look really fluffy, which might hinder their ability to get down. Think heavy for these redfish, you'll often find yourself in deeper water and if the fly doesn't get down quick enough, they won't see it. Good luck!

P.S. I know 1/0 is bigger than your usual #2, and idk what hooks you're using (Umpqua?) but don't be afraid to size that up further if you're targeting big bulls. These dudes are nasty


----------



## [email protected]

hugestflyfisherman said:


> Welcome to the bayou my friend. Honestly they usually aren't that picky, looks like you've got some decent options there. If I could make one suggestion, a lot of these flies look really fluffy, which might hinder their ability to get down. Think heavy for these redfish, you'll often find yourself in deeper water and if the fly doesn't get down quick enough, they won't see it. Good luck!
> 
> P.S. I know 1/0 is bigger than your usual #2, and idk what hooks you're using (Umpqua?) but don't be afraid to size that up further if you're targeting big bulls. These dudes are nasty


Appreciate the advice. I'm tying on mostly large lead eyes, and some of them are using brushes which add the wire core. The two sandbar mullet heads might be too big, i'm gonna work on sizing down.

Most of these are on Gama B10s 1/0's but I've also got some SL12S 2/0's I'm gonna tie on.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just tied a few of these up I will be trying them out tomorrow while my wife pilages for driftwood in the 10 thousand islands wish me luck on not sinking







with all the wood she will collect if I let her.


----------



## mro

Backcountry 16 said:


> all the wood


My older sister sent me some drift wood she collected on the beach in Oregon.
She was expecting to get a piece back with some flies attached, instead I gave her the glass dome thingy. Still might do something with her drift wood.


----------



## mro

Mustad 3407 DT size 2
Small lead eye
1 1/8" articulated shank
Mink with a little flash
Total length 3 3/8"


----------



## Kamtam

Messing around with improving some shrimp/crab eyes. 30-50lb mono, burn one end, throw a couple beads on. Burn again and slide bead into the burnt mono. Repeat for the other side. Dip in loon UV and torch it all. Tie on and sharpie ends if you like darker eyes. I think the clear transition to the bead is kind of cool. I have no idea where these beads came from but I’m sure any hobby store will have something similar. They’re really small.

Some pics.


----------



## TX_maverick

Kamtam said:


> Messing around with improving some shrimp/crab eyes. 30-50lb mono, burn one end, throw a couple beads on. Burn again and slide bead into the burnt mono. Repeat for the other side. Dip in loon UV and torch it all. Tie on and sharpie ends if you like darker eyes. I think the clear transition to the bead is kind of cool. I have no idea where these beads came from but I’m sure any hobby store will have something similar. They’re really small.
> 
> Some pics.
> 
> View attachment 213906
> 
> View attachment 213909
> 
> View attachment 213910
> 
> View attachment 213911
> 
> View attachment 213908
> 
> View attachment 213905
> 
> View attachment 213907


Hobby Lobby sells about a 1.5' tube of those beads for about $4. More eyes than a lifetime of tying, and you can make all kinds of cool colors. Eye making day is my least favorite but feels good once you have a good supply going.


----------



## AlbieFly




----------



## Fliesbynight

Kamtam said:


> Messing around with improving some shrimp/crab eyes. 30-50lb mono, burn one end, throw a couple beads on. Burn again and slide bead into the burnt mono. Repeat for the other side. Dip in loon UV and torch it all. Tie on and sharpie ends if you like darker eyes. I think the clear transition to the bead is kind of cool. I have no idea where these beads came from but I’m sure any hobby store will have something similar. They’re really small.



Kamtam,

I have been using these:











Amazon has them here:









Amazon.com: VOSAREA 400pcs/set Flower Stamen Artificial Pearlized Floral Stamen for Flower Making Scrapbook Decoration(White) : Home & Kitchen


Buy VOSAREA 400pcs/set Flower Stamen Artificial Pearlized Floral Stamen for Flower Making Scrapbook Decoration(White): Artificial Flowers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





$9.00 for 200 pair. That'll last me long while. They also come in black but I like the white so I can color them with a marker as needed.

I stiffen the stems with a little UV resin sometimes but usually don't need to on smaller flies.

Pre-made shrimp and crab eyes for a song.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mfdevin

bench night


----------



## mfdevin

booger of the mounds


----------



## mro

Mustad 2/0 34007 w/articulated spline (4.5" overall length)
Hairline Micro rabbit
Little flash
Vu-do eyes


----------



## jay.bush1434

Teaching my 15yr old how to tie and he whips out this baitfish his 2nd time on the vise.


----------



## Fliesbynight

@jay.bush1434, that fly will fish. Nicely done.


----------



## ZackB

Pretty new to tying but had a chance to tie up some wigglers (top) and redfish crack (bottom) along with a couple shrimpy things. I know the wigglers and crack work. Y’all think the shrimpy things would look appetizing to a Jacksonville red come clearer water this winter? Any feedback is welcome. I'd love to get better at tying.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Fliesbynight said:


> @jay.bush1434, that fly will fish. Nicely done.


I'm hoping he really gets into fly tying. He's already got decent bobbin control and he seems to be able to see the finished fly in his mind. I'm impressed for a a 15 year old newbie. I know my first couple dozen flies sucked...


----------



## Featherbrain

ZackB said:


> Pretty new to tying but had a chance to tie up some wigglers (top) and redfish crack (bottom) along with a couple shrimpy things. I know the wigglers and crack work. Y’all think the shrimpy things would look appetizing to a Jacksonville red come clearer water this winter? Any feedback is welcome. I'd love to get better at tying.
> View attachment 214726
> View attachment 214722
> 
> 
> View attachment 214725
> View attachment 214727


They’ll fish for sure. Nice job. I really like the tan marabou and purple palmer chenille


----------



## Featherbrain

jay.bush1434 said:


> I know my first couple dozen flies sucked...


As did mine! In fact some of mine still do 😂


----------



## Jason M

Erik The Red said:


> Small coyote bug that some reds might like for dinner
> 
> 
> View attachment 214562
> 
> View attachment 214563


Who makes those chartreuse tipped legs?


----------



## Featherbrain

Jason M said:


> Who makes those chartreuse tipped legs?


Not sure if these are the same ones @Erik The Red is using but Sight Cast Fishing Company has some. Very similar if not the same.








Sight Cast Fishing Company — Marsh Legs


Marsh Legs are designed specifically for saltwater fly patterns and are the perfect way to add movement, color, and dimension to all your shrimp, crab, baitfish, and crustacean flies. Each color option features a crustacean barred middle segment with a hot-colored tip that has micro flakes of fla




www.sightcastfishing.com


----------



## mro

Featherbrain said:


> As did mine! In fact some of mine still do 😂


Every once in a while I'll be looking in one of my fly boxes and ...
"where the ell did that come from  "


----------



## ZackB

Featherbrain said:


> They’ll fish for sure. Nice job. I really like the tan marabou and purple palmer chenille


Thank you! Didn’t know where I was going with that one really but all that marabou should give it some nice movement.


----------



## fishnpreacher

mro said:


> Every once in a while I'll be looking in one of my fly boxes and ...
> "where the ell did that come from  "


I wonder that about most of my flies. And if I see one that looks pretty good, I wonder, "Did I really tie that?"


----------



## jay.bush1434

mro said:


> Every once in a while I'll be looking in one of my fly boxes and ...
> "where the ell did that come from  "


One of my most successful patterns I don’t remember tying it. I’ve since tied an easy hundred of them in a bunch of colors. Caught more species of fish than any other fly I’ve fished


----------



## Fliesbynight

@ZackB ,



ZackB said:


> Any feedback is welcome. I'd love to get better at tying.



Two things I noticed on the first wiggler:

You left the flash a little long to my eyes. Not overly familiar with that pattern but it seems to stick out a bit far. Maybe that was what you were going for but I find I get short strikes in my area if the flash is too long.

From the photo angle, it appears you crowded that eye as well. That can make it hard to tie on the leader, especially if your head cement wicks into the eye. Crowding the eye is still my favorite mistake after almost 30 years of tying. Be mindful of it. Its easy to miss.

Looking in a fly box and seeing nice neat rows of exactly perfect flies that are identical to each other pleases my OCD. I try to tie perfect replicas but I don't obsess over it. This is one area I can manage my OCD because in reality, the fish could not care less. They strike because they see food, not because you tied perfectly. What you showed us will fish just fine. Be aware of material distribution so the fly swims properly and you will catch fish with your flies.

Get better at tying perfect flies if that's what you want to do. We all engage in this silly obsession for our own reasons so have fun with it. @Loogie and @Featherbrain are very good tiers and there are several others here. Look at their stuff, try to reverse engineer it and figure out how to do it yourself. YouTube different techniques and practice them. That will go a long way to tying flies the fish will like.

Welcome to the obsession.


----------



## BrownDog

Fliesbynight said:


> @ZackB ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the photo angle, it appears you crowded that eye as well. That can make it hard to tie on the leader, especially if your head cement wicks into the eye. Crowding the eye is still my favorite mistake after almost 30 years of tying. Be mindful of it. Its easy to miss.


You can often clean up the eye by quickly running a lighter over it


----------



## Featherbrain

Fliesbynight said:


> @Loogie and @Featherbrain are very good tiers and there are several others here. Look at their stuff, try to reverse engineer it and figure out how to do it yourself.
> 
> Welcome to the obsession.


@Fliesbynight, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## ZackB

Fliesbynight said:


> @ZackB ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I noticed on the first wiggler:
> 
> You left the flash a little long to my eyes. Not overly familiar with that pattern but it seems to stick out a bit far. Maybe that was what you were going for but I find I get short strikes in my area if the flash is too long.
> 
> From the photo angle, it appears you crowded that eye as well. That can make it hard to tie on the leader, especially if your head cement wicks into the eye. Crowding the eye is still my favorite mistake after almost 30 years of tying. Be mindful of it. Its easy to miss.
> 
> Looking in a fly box and seeing nice neat rows of exactly perfect flies that are identical to each other pleases my OCD. I try to tie perfect replicas but I don't obsess over it. This is one area I can manage my OCD because in reality, the fish could not care less. They strike because they see food, not because you tied perfectly. What you showed us will fish just fine. Be aware of material distribution so the fly swims properly and you will catch fish with your flies.
> 
> Get better at tying perfect flies if that's what you want to do. We all engage in this silly obsession for our own reasons so have fun with it. @Loogie and @Featherbrain are very good tiers and there are several others here. Look at their stuff, try to reverse engineer it and figure out how to do it yourself. YouTube different techniques and practice them. That will go a long way to tying flies the fish will like.
> 
> Welcome to the obsession.


Thanks so much for the feedback and tips! I'll be sure to check out the stuff @Featherbrain and @Loogie are tying. Looking forward to the next session on the tying bench.


----------



## ZackB

BrownDog said:


> You can often clean up the eye by quickly running a lighter over it


Never thought of that. I'll be sure to give that a try next time I crowd the eye. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mfdevin

BrownDog said:


> You can often clean up the eye by quickly running a lighter over it





BrownDog said:


> You can often clean up the eye by quickly running a lighter over it


if I could only have 3 tools on the bench, it’d be cheap-o loon bobbin, dr slick tungsten carbide scissors, and a lighter


----------



## Fliesbynight

The lighter works and I prefer a cautery. It is much easier to control and you won't accidentally burn your thread. I also use it on my deer hair flies to make eye sockets. They are cheap enough to keep one laying around.


----------



## VELUNZA

Little stack of spawning shrimp


----------



## Loogie

Fliesbynight said:


> @ZackB ,
> 
> 
> Get better at tying perfect flies if that's what you want to do. We all engage in this silly obsession for our own reasons so have fun with it. @Loogie and @Featherbrain are very good tiers and there are several others here. Look at their stuff, try to reverse engineer it and figure out how to do it yourself. YouTube different techniques and practice them. That will go a long way to tying flies the fish will like.
> 
> Welcome to the obsession.


Thanks for the compliment! There are some very good tiers here, been tying since mid 80,s and my obsession is still alive!


----------



## redfisher326

S mostly pseudo hair clouser minnow shrimp things. Deadly on bait fish and small cudas when practing my cast 😁 I have yet to seal the deal with a targeted species yet with one of these.


----------



## GaterB

When I got into fly fishing I got addicted to everything. Here's a recent attempt at tying something a Red will eat. Enjoying the learning process immensely!


----------



## Loogie

The Snook Cockroach, well I’m a fan of the roach for Tarpon, so much that easily80% of my Tarpon eat the roach. I figured, if those guys like it so much, tha Snook and Reds must agree with the concept, so I made some for Snook and Reds. Tied a lot lighter a little shrimp action up front…what do you guys think?


----------



## mro

Evolution of the vu-do fly
All Florescent paint after drying coated with clear UV.

3 on the left 
first fly tied front left green eye, then blue eye, then red eye

Flies on the right, got white nail polish first, then two coats of florescent paint including on the body.
Back right fly has 15 strands of green material mixed in the tail along with white/opaque material.
The tail florescent material used in the tale is from a 1980's boat/fishing expo. 










LED night lite across the room turned on for a little illumination.










Good chance that I can "brighten" the red and blue a bit, but most likely only a little,
plus the last fly with the green stands of florescent tail material is so old that newer and maybe improved materials are available which I haven't got around to look for.

Hopefully after the flies I made for the swap get sent we can be treated to a review or two see if their worth tying.


----------



## Fliesbynight

@mro,

I would like to see that review. A while ago I picked up a mess of very small light sticks and have been trying to figure out if they would be worth tying into a fly. I most likely will use corsair braid or something similar as a pocket so I can swap them out when they die.

Not sure if it is just a gimmick or if it will work at night. I'll also be trying yours as a test as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Tied my first gamechanger -- the taper is decent and movement seems good -- i'm not sure it's worth the 20-25 minutes it took me to tie.


----------



## TF21

Poon bug


----------



## sjestok

Been whipping up a bunch of these lately. Just need to buy some eyes next time I hit the fly shop lol


----------



## Newman

Some artificial Pogies.
Hate tying them, but they get eaten...


----------



## Joe52

Newman said:


> View attachment 215292
> 
> 
> 
> Some artificial Pogies.
> Hate tying them, but they get eaten...


Your proportions look great to my eye, not sure that’s good or bad!


----------



## mfdevin

have had a case of the shrimp brain lately


----------



## LLMflyfisher




----------



## Terry

This little fella took a beating this weekend!!


----------



## Fliesbynight

@LLMflyfisher,

Nice shrimp. What is the carapace material?


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Fliesbynight said:


> @LLMflyfisher,
> 
> Nice shrimp. What is the carapace material?


Clear plastic straw. Cutout shape with horn/tail lay/tie on material and it’s ready


----------



## Fliesbynight

LLMflyfisher said:


> Clear plastic straw. Cutout shape with horn/tail lay/tie on material and it’s ready


Very nice result. May have to play with that this winter.


----------



## Joe52

LLMflyfisher said:


> Clear plastic straw. Cutout shape with horn/tail lay/tie on material and it’s ready


Is there something under it to give it the amber look?


----------



## LLMflyfisher

Joe52 said:


> Is there something under it to give it the amber look?


That’s an old pattern. Honestly don’t recall exactly what I used


----------



## Joe52

thx. I'd eat it


----------



## Fliesbynight

I might be tempted to try a marker or thin nail polish on the under side for whatever color I needed. 5 minute epoxy will turn brown after a year or so.


----------



## Capt.Ron

crabs


----------



## Rookiemistake

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 215417
> 
> have had a case of the shrimp brain lately


GREAT LOOKING FLY WHATS THE BODY


----------



## mfdevin

Rookiemistake said:


> GREAT LOOKING FLY WHATS THE BODY


Hareline dubbin Krystal hackle rusty orange size medium. It’s similar to a palmer chenille


----------



## mro

Joe52 said:


> thx. I'd eat it


Gold tinsel on black just goes together, especially on darker days in my neck of the woods.


----------



## [email protected]

Continuing to add to my lousiana redfish box I tied a few EP "Louisiana Red" crabs in rootbeer and speckled gold. They're tied on 2/0 SL12S shorts.


----------



## Joe52

[email protected] said:


> Continuing to add to my lousiana redfish box I tied a few EP "Louisiana Red" crabs in rootbeer and speckled gold. They're tied on 2/0 SL12S shorts.
> 
> View attachment 215762


Is the orange for muddy water?


----------



## [email protected]

Joe52 said:


> Is the orange for muddy water?


That'd be my guess -- it's one of the three color patterns EP sells the fly in. (root beer, speckled gold, and a blue/olive).


----------



## kjnengr

TF21 said:


> Poon bug
> View attachment 215283


Nice tie. What is that tail material?


----------



## TF21

Polar Fiber, arctic fox, deer belly hair


----------



## birdyshooter

My daughter found a way to repurpose my tying thread!!!🤣😂🤣


----------



## Jason M

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 215832
> 
> My daughter found a way to repurpose my tying thread!!!🤣😂🤣


Looks like it would be hard to cast?


----------



## Boltman

Finally learned how to tie Flexos. Alex Gerbecs video had some great tips. Also these little felt claws make for a fun variant.


----------



## mro

Boltman said:


> View attachment 215872
> 
> Finally learned how to tie Flexos. Alex Gerbecs video had some great tips. Also these little felt claws make for a fun variant.


Ty those in a rusty red and you'll have every convict east of the Mississippi following your skiff.


----------



## maismo12

Got my hands on some Streamart blue crab components and tied a couple up to add to the box. Not something I would typically tie, but couldn't resist picking up the components once I saw they were available again. Personally, I think flies of this nature are more lure-like than anything, but a fun tie nonetheless.


----------



## tunataker

I was changing flies in the surf this morning and somehow pulled this old thing tied on a circle hook. White, olive, and purple top. Fly is shorter than what I usually use but bulky enough to push some water. 
It worked!
Another Jupiter Snook decided to eat.


----------



## permitchaser

Clamfoot said:


> Is the Guinea feather on a piece of mono?


No it’s on a shank 
Thanks


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## Terry

Not the prettiest but, I’m gonna give it shot.


----------



## kkeetr

First attempt at spinning deer hair. Will see what I can get under the lights with these next week.


----------



## Fliesbynight

@kkeetr , 

Excellent work, especially for your first attempt. Those will fish fine. Looks like they will suspend just below the surface film.

If you want denser deer hair, try stacking it. It is easier to do once you get the hang of it and you can do a lot with colors you cannot do when spinning. You can get a texture similar to foam and it holds up better when the fish grab it. I almost never spin deer hair anymore, even on patterns that call for it.


----------



## Flyfish40

Fliesbynight said:


> @kkeetr ,
> 
> Excellent work, especially for your first attempt. Those will fish fine. Looks like they will suspend just below the surface film.
> 
> If you want denser deer hair, try stacking it. It is easier to do once you get the hang of it and you can do a lot with colors you cannot do when spinning. You can get a texture similar to foam and it holds up better when the fish grab it. I almost never spin deer hair anymore, even on patterns that call for it.


Agreed Stacking is the way to go


----------



## kkeetr

Awesome! I'll give that a shot next time!


----------



## Sbass70

Are crab flys effective in stained or murky water or are they best used in clear ?


----------



## Fliesbynight

kkeetr said:


> Awesome! I'll give that a shot next time!


Pat Cohen has some great videos on everything from selecting deer hair to tools to finishing the fly. Very informative.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

I recently moved to Okinawa, Japan, and am about to try my hand at Mahi fishing. I'm a bit at a loss for what flies to tie up as no one around here fly fishes. Anyone have experience with Mahi on the fly that can point me in the right direction for what to make?


----------



## LeisureFly

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I recently moved to Okinawa, Japan, and am about to try my hand at Mahi fishing. I'm a bit at a loss for what flies to tie up as no one around here fly fishes. Anyone have experience with Mahi on the fly that can point me in the right direction for what to make?


 I’d try a deceiver in mahi colors


----------



## lemaymiami

Still experimenting with flies tied up on jig hooks and finally have two patterns I like. Will still need to use them a bit to find out how they fare in action....

Here they are -each one on a 1/0 Mustad black nickle jig hook - two with weedguards two without (hoping the ones with the deerhair don't really need the guard).. Here they are... both with large size beadchain eyes tied in at the jig bend first as a starting point..








The ones on the right should suspend and push water when stripped into action, the ones on the right should sink and are for working along the bottom....
Here's another view that shows how the weedguards were set up, just under the hook eyes...


----------



## kjnengr

Sbass70 said:


> Are crab flys effective in stained or murky water or are they best used in clear ?


They work in murky water for sure. Most of my crabs are either a dark olive or gold in color.


----------



## Sbass70

kjnengr said:


> They work in murky water for sure. Most of my crabs are either a dark olive or gold in color.


Thanks...Im going to tie a few up and give it a go


----------



## Katsuking84

New to fly tying and tried my hand at a clouser, I have much to learn lol.


----------



## therealdrew

Playing around with stacking EP fiber, shouldn’t need as much weight as I would with deer hair.


----------



## mro

therealdrew said:


> shouldn’t need


On a couple flies I've glued those 3D eyes to dumb bell weights.


----------



## kjnengr

Katsuking84 said:


> New to fly tying and tried my hand at a clouser, I have much to learn lol.


If you're new to tying Clousers, then you did a great job. I have a couple of suggestions to make them even better


Use less material and make them sparse. Use as little material as you think you need and reduce it again. Clousers are meant to be very sparse.
Your eye position is very good. Most people put the eyes too close to the hook eye. I like to tie mine like Bob Clouser himself ties them - closer to the middle than the hook eye.
Taper your material before you tie it in. I think tapering by hand before tying looks better than trimming after the fly is completed. Sometimes this can be done by pinching off and making some hairs shorter, and sometimes you can just tease out the middle fibers/hairs to make them longer.
Focus on proportions and follow a good fly as an example. I think your wing and tail are a little too long for that hook size. 
Here's one from Bob himself.


----------



## Katsuking84

kjnengr said:


> If you're new to tying Clousers, then you did a great job. I have a couple of suggestions to make them even better
> 
> 
> Use less material and make them sparse. Use as little material as you think you need and reduce it again. Clousers are meant to be very sparse.
> Your eye position is very good. Most people put the eyes too close to the hook eye. I like to tie mine like Bob Clouser himself ties them - closer to the middle than the hook eye.
> Taper your material before you tie it in. I think tapering by hand before tying looks better than trimming after the fly is completed. Sometimes this can be done by pinching off and making some hairs shorter, and sometimes you can just tease out the middle fibers/hairs to make them longer.
> Focus on proportions and follow a good fly as an example. I think your wing and tail are a little too long for that hook size.
> Here's one from Bob himself.
> 
> View attachment 216584


I appreciate and agree with the inputs and inspiration. I put a hold on the Bob Clouser Flies book at the local library hoping to gain something there too. I knew the green was too much when I pinched it off but was committed at that point lol.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Katsuking84 said:


> ...I knew the green was too much when I pinched it off but was committed at that point lol.


You are never committed until it the material is tied and glued in. You can always unwrap and remove some. That's how I learned what @kjnengr is saying. Keep pulling material out until it looks like the picture you are following. 

This is a learning process. Hell, I'm still learning about different materials and techniques after 30+ years. You made a great start and did even better by being open to critique and advice.

The best advice I can give you (and I wish someone had given me) is to practice one fly until you can't get it wrong and then move on to something else. Many people try to fill their boxes with different patterns when they first start but that is a mistake. Work on the techniques for an all purpose fly, the Clouser Deep Minnow is a perfect start, and use different materials to learn how they tie as well. Then move on to something else and learn some new technique/material. You will learn much faster in the long run that way.

For your second pattern, think about a Bucktail Deceiver. It is also an all purpose fly that will entice anything with scales. Bucktail is a very useful material with a lot of variation in properties. 

Welcome to the obsession.


----------



## Featherbrain

@kjnengr and @Fliesbynight have already given you some great advice so I won’t repeat all of that but I will add my two cents. Definitely stick with tying clousers for now but also tie them in different sizes and materials. In addition to buck tail tie them using craft fur or pseudo hair. I’ve never used EP or SF fibers for clouser but there are some guys on here that do and they look great! Also tie some using bead chain instead of lead dumbell eyes. That way you use all the same techniques but see how different materials react and handle.

I also agree that a deceiver would be a fine choice for a second fly although personally I picked a seaducer as mine. That way you get to learn all about feathers. You can splay them in or splay them out and you learn how they roll and react when you apply thread pressure. A Seaducer will teach you how to Palmer feathers which will carry over to various chenilles, rabbit strips, and different brushes. You can also use what you learned from that clouser and tie it with bead chain eyes if you wanted to get it down a little deeper than your standard version.

Like stated above it is an obsession and nothing beats catching fish on a fly you tied yourself!


----------



## mro

Featherbrain said:


> nothing beats catching fish on a fly you tied yourself!


nothing beats catching fish on a fly you tied yourself and a rod you rolled too.

Something else, if I had ever had a good reason to get a decent lathe for my company, think I would have "practiced" learning to use it by making my own fly reel. I've had an idea for a hydraulic drag too.


----------



## Loogie

Katsuking84 said:


> I appreciate and agree with the inputs and inspiration. I put a hold on the Bob Clouser Flies book at the local library hoping to gain something there too. I knew the green was too much when I pinched it off but was committed at that point lol.


I’ll add a comment to tying clousers with deer hair. If you notice the chartreuse on Bob Clousers deer hair it is ”not” tightened down hard because it would splay the hairs and ruin the pattern. The hair must initially be tied gently so as to create the shape you want, and as you wind the thread away from the tail toward the front of the hook that is when you apply pressure on the hair to seal it against the hook. It is a tricky at first but practice will refine that motor skill. But you must hold the initial part of the thread to prevent it from cinching on the deer hair and splaying it. Enjoy the process!


----------



## Líneas tensas

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys. CAT WHISKER bonefish fly, I save all the whiskers before the vacuum gets them. They are very supple, strong, and almost free.


----------



## TXFrenchman

hand full of crabs. All on Tiemco 800S sz 4s


----------



## Featherbrain

TXFrenchman said:


> hand full of crabs. All on Tiemco 800S sz 4s
> View attachment 216722


I’d eat em! What’s that body material on the couple on the top right ?


----------



## Loogie

Rainy day flies! With some Bob Lemay steel hook guards.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Little flood food.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Featherbrain said:


> I’d eat em! What’s that body material on the couple on the top right ?


McFly Foam. A little bit tricky but once you glue a few to your fingers it starts to get easier.


----------



## Featherbrain

TXFrenchman said:


> McFly Foam. A little bit tricky but once you glue a few to your fingers it starts to get easier.


Thanks, definitely gonna look into it. They look great.


----------



## Katsuking84

Loogie said:


> I’ll add a comment to tying clousers with deer hair. If you notice the chartreuse on Bob Clousers deer hair it is ”not” tightened down hard because it would splay the hairs and ruin the pattern. The hair must initially be tied gently so as to create the shape you want, and as you wind the thread away from the tail toward the front of the hook that is when you apply pressure on the hair to seal it against the hook. It is a tricky at first but practice will refine that motor skill. But you must hold the initial part of the thread to prevent it from cinching on the deer hair and splaying it. Enjoy the process!


Great tip I’m gonna try that next one I do.


----------



## mro

September is normally when the stripers that have migrated out to SF bay and the ocean start returning to the delta/Sacramento river, plus the black bass are still active.

If I'm up to it I'll be tossing these in my honey holes 
Hybrid of my mink fly and and the Art'N Glow florescent Vu Du fly.
Second one is articulated. I'll be tying one more that will be about twice the size and weighted.










Normally a mink strip is wound on the shank where your see the green paint.
Moved the side strip a little to show the painted part.


----------



## Líneas tensas

Rooster flies for the Baja. Pez Gallo in Spanish.


----------



## Líneas tensas

Gluing jig for crease flies made from al old butcher's block. Great fp the gluing process.


----------



## Fliesbynight

@Líneas tensas,

Great idea. I may have to steal that and make one myself.


----------



## Sagebass




----------



## LLMflyfisher




----------



## Skram

these blue crabs have been getting eaten. Made some with and without eyes. Just put a couple in our store.


----------



## Sagebass

I love that crab pattern


----------



## trekker

TXFrenchman said:


> hand full of crabs. All on Tiemco 800S sz 4s
> View attachment 216722


Those are awesome.


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Just basic crabs for me…


----------



## EasternGlow

Skram said:


> these blue crabs have been getting eaten. Made some with and without eyes. Just put a couple in our store.
> View attachment 216909
> 
> View attachment 216908


Great looking fly. What’s the body material? Tarantula brush? Thanks.


----------



## Skram

EasternGlow said:


> Great looking fly. What’s the body material? Tarantula brush? Thanks.


Yep. The ingredients are Blue Polar Fiber, blue crystal flash, orange cactus chenille, sili legs, pearl palmer chenille, sand 1.5” tarantula brush and Med lead eyes.


----------



## EasternGlow

Skram said:


> Yep. The ingredients are Blue Polar Fiber, blue crystal flash, orange cactus chenille, sili legs, pearl palmer chenille, sand 1.5” tarantula brush and Med lead eyes.


awesome, thanks man!


----------



## eightwt

Loogie said:


> Rainy day flies! With some Bob Lemay steel hook guards.
> View attachment 216727
> View attachment 216728
> View attachment 216729
> View attachment 216730


Some insight on how to tie in that weed guard if possible?


----------



## MikeChamp12

Not sure how these will perform. I’m sort of on an offshore kick. Being that my skiff is being rebuilt. I have my center console to go out in. Please critique
my flies. I am no expert and I just started tying.


----------



## Katsuking84

Take number two needs to still be sparser definitely too bulky and the nose area is silly, but progress.


























Katsuking84 said:


> New to fly tying and tried my hand at a clouser, I have much to learn lol.
> 
> View attachment 216525


----------



## Featherbrain

Katsuking84 said:


> Take number two needs to still be sparser definitely too bulky and the nose area is silly, but progress.
> View attachment 217015
> 
> View attachment 217016
> 
> View attachment 217017


Taper looks much better!


----------



## Fliesbynight

The taper is definitely better. Nice work.

To make the head tighter and tie a much more durable fly, only grab 1/2 of the finished amount of material you want. I.E.: if you want say, 30 fibers, pull 15 out of the bunch.

Tie in the material so the back end is where you want it and let the excess hang over the front. Make your wraps proportional to the size of the fly to set your head length.

Fold the excess material back and wrap that in. I always put some head cement on the wraps before folding the excess back. Don't go crazy with the head. Just wrap what you need. There is no need to go all the way to the eyes.

This method makes for a very durable fly and you can put some flash in the middle before you fold back if you want. The material may get chewed up but it will always stay tied in and never pull out, even with looser thread pressure.


Keep it up. You're showing improvement which is huge.


----------



## Featherbrain

MikeChamp12 said:


> Not sure how these will perform. I’m sort of on an offshore kick. Being that my skiff is being rebuilt. I have my center console to go out in. Please critique
> my flies. I am no expert and I just started tying.
> View attachment 217014
> 
> View attachment 217013


Mike, those will fish!!


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## TXFrenchman




----------



## Loogie

eightwt said:


> Some insight on how to tie in that weed guard if possible?


Sure, I use the hook eye as a mold to bend the wire. Then I shape it to fit the shank right behind the eye.
I tie it on and then snip the end and bend it to match the hook end.


----------



## Katsuking84

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 217028


Looks fishy


----------



## mfdevin

Katsuking84 said:


> Looks fishy


Thank ya sir, that was the goal


----------



## mro

Mustad 34007 1/0
Mink, gold rib, flash and a little deer hair on the left
Mink and a little flash on the right


----------



## Featherbrain

Katsuking84 said:


> Take number two needs to still be sparser definitely too bulky and the nose area is silly, but progress.
> View attachment 217015
> 
> View attachment 217016
> 
> View attachment 217017











this was probably the 2nd or 3rd fly I ever tied. Had a huge beak just like yours. 








that very same fly was the first one I tied that caught a fish. And many more after that one. Everyone has to start somewhere and if you stick with it and continue tying flies, you will get better! I still have that fly on my desk and although that bass was small, I was very proud of that ugly little clouser that day. Keep at it my friend, it gets easier and flies get better looking!


----------



## birdyshooter

I was hoping to chase some striper this weekend. Headed south for founder instead.


----------



## Featherbrain

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 217241
> 
> I was hoping to chase some striper this weekend. Headed south for founder instead.


Good luck man! Went today. No cigar on the flounder on fly. Caught 13 shorts and my 1 keeper on spinning rod. Nice fly btw


----------



## birdyshooter

Featherbrain said:


> Good luck man! Went today. No cigar on the flounder on fly. Caught 13 shorts and my 1 keeper on spinning rod. Nice fly btw


Thanks!! I like to keep it simple when I can. Headed to Southport Sunday. Hoping to put a few in the cooler. 😁


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## groundpounder

I’ve been one that always loved the Gamechanger as soon as it came out. But when the jerkchanger came out that became my new favorite pattern. I’ve tweaked the jerkchanger to my fishing and have made a 2 hook 6” version that works wonders for river striper that I mainly chase. For those that aren’t familiar with the jerkchanger the front half of the pattern is all on one shank. Then the latter half is made up of the articulations of a normal gamechanger.


----------



## kjnengr

Katsuking84 said:


> Take number two needs to still be sparser definitely too bulky and the nose area is silly, but progress.


Yes, still sparser. I feel like reverend McClain.... Again, half as much






While I can see improvement, I think the green part still needs more taper. Look at 7:10 and 20:38 of the video below. Pay attention to how Gunnar pulls out a few fibers at a time of SF fibers and it makes the clump of fibers come to a point. Most natural materials and craft fur will naturally be tapered, however, materials that come on a hank or tube such as EP, Congo hair, SF, etc. all are square cut and need to be teased out.


----------



## Loogie

Fire Tiger Pattern


----------



## mro

Loogie said:


> Fire Tiger Pattern
> View attachment 217350


I've got to up my game as my synthetics seem to be be... 
I've got 6 bins
2 are, one flat and one round flash so don't count,
and one bin that one of the fly swappers sent me, how cool is that  .
Going to try another shrimp and a minnow patterns soon.


----------



## sjestok

Can’t stop tying up these little guys. Has served me well all across the state of Florida, from beach snook to backcountry reds in the glades. Such an easy tie too!


----------



## Fisher69

I like your version of the velcro crab, Surffshr. Quite realistic.


----------



## mro

Mustad 3407 2/0
3 articulated splines
mink strips
weighted dumb bell eyes









adding a pic of the mink fly when wet










I've claimed that mink has more motion than marabou.
The way I tie it, in strips, (zonker) allows the motion of the strip itself plus the motion of it's hair.
It changes shape with and during every strip. And any wisp of current affects it too as the hair is finer than marabou. The white version I tie fills most of the flies in my mink fly box but occasions occur that a darker fly is required...


----------



## Thorsten G

A few from last night


----------



## mro

Thorsten G said:


> A few from last night


Plastic beads?
Grizzly hackle, top three feathers


----------



## Thorsten G

Mono loop, buck tail, 3 feather each way, couple wraps of ep silver foxy brush, bead chain eyes, 2 feathers wrapped forward,( the cape I had came with a nice soft wide patch at the very bottom) that’s what I used for the collar








Tail feathers used these


----------



## Thorsten G

mro said:


> Plastic beads?
> Grizzly hackle, top three feathers


Posted the feathers above


----------



## mfdevin

shrimpy/crabby thing i was tinkering with last night. Pink chenille hot spot sits under the marabou, pink diamond braid wrapped shank, then palmered the larger webbier portion of the hackle over for the body. Chernobyl crab was my inspiration, but it’s not a Chernobyl crab


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 217686
> 
> shrimpy/crabby thing i was tinkering with last night. Pink chenille hot spot sits under the marabou, pink diamond braid wrapped shank, then palmered the larger webbier portion of the hackle over for the body. Chernobyl crab was my inspiration, but it’s not a Chernobyl crab


Really diggin’ the colors you’ve been working with lately! 🤙🏼


----------



## barbosa

Some bass flies.


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> Really diggin’ the colors you’ve been working with lately! 🤙🏼


Thanks man. I’ve been digging accenting black/purple with some light pinks lately.


----------



## mfdevin

barbosa said:


> View attachment 217699
> 
> Some bass flies.


That is a super clever way to make those ride hook point up, and I believe I will be borrowing it 🤣


----------



## barbosa

mfdevin said:


> That is a super clever way to make those ride hook point up, and I believe I will be borrowing it 🤣


Google Pad Crawler. There’s a video for this fly.


----------



## Mikes326

Yak hair baitfish.


----------



## Fliesbynight

OK gents, looking for some critiques.

@Loogie inspired me with his beautiful work to tie some EP bait fish for the fall run of peanut bunker (juvenile menhaden). These are my first four attempts.

Not happy with the heads on the top three. I used mono thread and have never taken a shine to it. The last one is tied with 210 denier flat waxed nylon and the head came out better.

The top two were tied with EP Fibers. The last two were tied with hair extensions I just got and wanted to play around with. All are tied on Tiemco 800S size 2 hooks.

I'm sure they will all fish but I am looking for insight into making these better.


----------



## BrownDog




----------



## lemaymiami

Flies.. like you EP efforts and if you look around a bit you might find a smaller diameter mono for tying (believe that sewing shops have some pretty small diameter stuff... and probably a lot cheaper than a fly shop will offer...).

Secondly, my only criticism is if possible remember that when you lay the finished fly in the palm of your hand you should be able to see through it... That's easily fixed with a bit of trimming but most first time EP tyers will tie them a bit too bulky... That second green and white bug is almost sparse enough, for example...

Tie some more - you're on the right track...


----------



## Fliesbynight

@lemaymiami ,

Thank you Captain. I appreciate the feedback. This is a new pattern for me and wanted exactly that. Much better to have help than figure it out over time like we did before the internet.

I agree they could be sparser. I did not trim them much laterally, mostly in the vertical profile. I guess they should be fairly flat side to side and mine are a little rotund. I also need to work on rounder heads for the bait I am trying to imitate but that is better trimming.

I do like the hair extension material. It's a little kinkier than the EP fibers but definitely thicker as well. It might almost need fiber counting to keep it sparse. Got a bunch of colors on the cheap from Amazon to experiment with.

I like the profile on these flies a lot and the peanut bunker run is coming soon. I'll have to get busy. Thanks again.


----------



## Loogie

Some Redfish Crack!


----------



## mfdevin

sf blend, and 1” ep sparkle brush, on a sz8 b10s, for the micros. Not my prettiest, but not bad for 1am 😂


----------



## Newman

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 217915
> 
> sf blend, and 1” ep sparkle brush, on a sz8 b10s, for the micros. Not my prettiest, but not bad for 1am 😂


Perfect for micros!!


----------



## mro

Hennessey Gurgler


----------



## MikeChamp12

Just got some new material to try and tie a few shrimp patterns.


----------



## Loogie

Fliesbynight said:


> OK gents, looking for some critiques.
> 
> @Loogie inspired me with his beautiful work to tie some EP bait fish for the fall run of peanut bunker (juvenile menhaden). These are my first four attempts.
> 
> Not happy with the heads on the top three. I used mono thread and have never taken a shine to it. The last one is tied with 210 denier flat waxed nylon and the head came out better.
> 
> The top two were tied with EP Fibers. The last two were tied with hair extensions I just got and wanted to play around with. All are tied on Tiemco 800S size 2 hooks.
> 
> I'm sure they will all fish but I am looking for insight into making these better.
> 
> View attachment 217708


Great effort, the density of the material should be commensurate with the size of the hook. I believe the bottom two flies have too much material for the amount of hook you have. Not sure but they will probably not track correctly, this is just eyeballing, try it, see if they do, if the don’t start trimming the sides and the vertical profile. The top two are sparse and the hook will keel properly. Nice effort and the more you tie the better they get.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Thanks, @Loogie . I appreciate the feedback. I'll give the swim test a try and bring a pair of scissors. 
Next attempt this weekend. Fall is starting and, as Ned Stark was fond of saying, "Winter is coming".


----------



## mro

Mustad 34007 size 1


----------



## Fliesbynight

Getting ready for the fall surf run. Got all the baitfish covered.


----------



## Featherbrain

Fliesbynight said:


> Getting ready for the fall surf run. Got all the baitfish covered.
> 
> View attachment 218190


Love the little flounder!!


----------



## Fliesbynight

Featherbrain said:


> Love the little flounder!!



Thanks, @Featherbrain. You'd be surprised how many flounder I catch on those. Very cannibalistic fish.


----------



## mro




----------



## Loogie

mro said:


> View attachment 218426
> 
> 
> View attachment 218427


That’s a heck of a shrimp fly, well done !


----------



## Fliesbynight

Nice shrimp. I especially like the side lights.


----------



## mfdevin

keel bead kwan


----------



## MikeChamp12




----------



## Sagebass

Some bufords in various sizes for the musky bite.


----------



## Featherbrain

Sagebass said:


> Some bufords in various sizes for the musky bite.
> View attachment 218675
> View attachment 218676
> View attachment 218677
> View attachment 218678
> View attachment 218679


Wow! Those are really nice. What’s the smallest size?


----------



## Sagebass

The smallest in these photos is a 2/0 and about 5”. The biggest is articulated with 6/0 and 2/0 hooks and about 11”.


----------



## Skram

Shrimp in Bonefish and Redfish sizes


----------



## [email protected]

Starting to plan a trip to Ascension Bay this summer. Tying flies for Permit, starting with some EP Mantis Shrimp:


----------



## Fliesbynight

Sagebass said:


> Some bufords in various sizes for the musky bite.



Those look sharp. I bet the stripers would munch on those, especially during the spring herring run.

How do they cast?


----------



## mfdevin

just a few kwans lately 😂


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## mro

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 218811


Kinda cool using that grizzly hackle that way. 

Back some time ago my dad tied a deceiver he named the "Pink Lady" .
Pretty sure I said something a little off color...  But we were chasing strippers and they will eat anything you can get in front of them.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Snake Fly for when the mullet show up and a better attempt at at an EP baitfish.


----------



## VELUNZA

Box that I’m building, and some claws for it.


----------



## Sagebass

Fliesbynight said:


> Those look sharp. I bet the stripers would munch on those, especially during the spring herring run.
> 
> How do they cast?


the smaller ones cast well because they are light weight and more sparsely tied. The larger ones are tougher because they become very wind resistant. So the smaller ones cast great with a 280-330 grain titan/outbound taper. The biggest ones I use a 450 grain musky line.


----------



## fatman

Tryin' for walleye this weekend:


----------



## mro

fatman said:


> Tryin' for walleye this weekend:
> 
> 
> View attachment 219071


I'd put some eyes on it.


----------



## VELUNZA

fatman said:


> Tryin' for walleye this weekend:
> 
> 
> View attachment 219071


More lead


----------



## sjestok

Scour pad flats crab


----------



## mfdevin

VELUNZA said:


> More lead


Don’t forget fillets for wing, tendons for flash/filler


----------



## Skram

Same pattern as my last post but in Pompano colors. Caught Flounder and Bluefish on it in the surf this am, but no Pomp’s haha. Size 4 of the newer Mustad Tarpon Streamer hook which I am really liking lately.


----------



## Cbenson4

A couple redfish bugs. Never tied with the micro dragon tails but seem to like these. The large size tails throw like a wet sock.


----------



## Cbenson4




----------



## mfdevin

some baitfish, couple kwans, and a weird shrimp I freestyled, estaz root beer chenille, ep shrimp dub, and olive laser dub, trimmed to shape


----------



## Loogie

fatman said:


> Tryin' for walleye this weekend:
> 
> 
> View attachment 219071


It needs more keel


----------



## Str8-Six

Experimenting with some edge brite shrimp patterns and some rabbit gotchas


----------



## mro

Pin Fish and Blue Gill look out...










I might ty a couple versions of this for my bone box.


----------



## redchaser




----------



## redchaser




----------



## Whip

redchaser said:


>


Love the videos.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Got some of my flies featured in Draad magazine. Pretty cool magazine as they focus on the art of fly tying with some great pictures of flies. They are an online magazine and this is their salt edition.


----------



## mfdevin

Some stuff from the last few days


----------



## mro

That bobbin looks like it costs more than my first fly rod.
Where can I get one


----------



## ncfly07

Here are some of my favorites for SE North Carolina. Redfish crack flies & EP minnows.


----------



## Whip

Two of my favorite ties.


----------



## mro

Think I finally figured out how to make the body in this last shrimp.


----------



## redchaser

mro said:


> View attachment 220152
> 
> View attachment 220153


Reminds me of Fred Haney's flies


----------



## mfdevin

mro said:


> That bobbin looks like it costs more than my first fly rod.
> Where can I get one


They are not cheap, but holy crap. My first (and only other) bobbin was the one that comes in the loon beginners kit, I had super glued the thread tube in place like 30 times, would wrap thread around one of the side arms to create tension, it sucked. I bought this thing and I’m probably using half of what I was for thread. I bought mine at rivers & Glenn here in Charleston, but they can be found online. Buying their dubbing loop tool next 👍


----------



## fishnpreacher

Getting ready for the Ga Delayed Harvest trout season.


----------



## ncfly07

mro said:


> Think I finally figured out how to make the body in this last shrimp.


Those are really cool. Looks like a trout killer to me! How well do those hard body shrimp fish compared to more traditional ties?


----------



## mro

ncfly07 said:


> Those are really cool. Looks like a trout killer to me! How well do those hard body shrimp fish compared to more traditional ties?


Haven't got a clue, they've never been fished. 
I'm out on the left coast (California). 
Flies I use here, feathers and fur streamers except when playing with my 2 wt rod.
All I used in Florida when I lived there, except for Black Bass which most of the time used poppers.

Might have turned into lure making.


----------



## redchaser




----------



## Clamfoot

mro said:


> That bobbin looks like it costs more than my first fly rod.
> Where can I get one


NASA


----------



## Fliesbynight

mfdevin said:


> I’m probably using half of what I was for thread.



How does the bobbin affect how much thread you use?


----------



## mfdevin

Fliesbynight said:


> How does the bobbin affect how much thread you use?


Being able to quickly and easily adjust my thread tension = less thread wraps, because I’m using thread more effectively


----------



## Fliesbynight

Interesting. I wouldn't have thought that. I've always adjusted tension by squeezing or relaxing my grip on the spool. Just the way I learned to tie and I've only used spring arm bobbins. I've tried other types but never for long.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Little crab redfish this fall


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## TX_maverick

Going with orange in honor of the Astros


----------



## redchaser

TX_maverick said:


> View attachment 220542
> 
> Going with orange in honor of the Astros


I like that fly


----------



## KYgheenoe

matthew said:


> Show your stuff... I have a bad eye and have been home all day whiped up a few flys.


Just got back from Georgetown SC and needed to restock on these EP Baitfish in a mix of colors


----------



## TX_maverick

redchaser said:


> I like that fly


No idea how it will work. I suspect it'll get eaten though.


----------



## Cbenson4

Speckled Trout clousers and some clear water naturals...


----------



## Newman

KYgheenoe said:


> Just got back from Georgetown SC and needed to restock on these EP Baitfish in a mix of colors
> View attachment 220548
> 
> 
> View attachment 220548


👍👍


----------



## mfdevin

couple favorites to tie here lately, new Herbert miner hen feathers have been super fun to tie with.


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> View attachment 220599


These are sick!!!!! Love em


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> These are sick!!!!! Love em


Thanks man, loving having more time at the bench lately lol


----------



## Geologist

mfdevin said:


> miner hen feathers have bee


 I always put these bright colored eyes on my flies, then as soon as the first fish turns it down I break them off.


----------



## mfdevin

I have had some follows/denials with them, but overall a positive response. I don’t usually have to rip them off, the first time a fish garbages it, or I hit a piling they come off on their own 😂


----------



## birdyshooter

Shallow Expectations said:


> Little crab redfish this fall
> View attachment 220470


Now that’s dank!!! All natural fibers?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

birdyshooter said:


> Now that’s dank!!! All natural fibers?


Not all. The Body is EP Tarantula brush. Could have used deer hair their but would take longer to tie and trim.


----------



## mro

Shallow Expectations said:


> Not all. The Body is EP Tarantula brush. Could have used deer hair their but would take longer to tie and trim.


Good looking bug...


----------



## Bertrand

Loading up the box for first jungle trip to Columbia in February.


----------



## Loogie

Bertrand said:


> Loading up the box for first jungle trip to Columbia in February.


Beautiful flies. But you do know it’s Colombia not Columbia right?


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Loogie said:


> Beautiful flies. But you do know it’s Colombia not Columbia right?


I had to read this three times


----------



## birdyshooter

Some 🦐 I’m working on while stuck at home with the flu. Might as well do something productive. 😁


----------



## mro

Was out in the garage when I ran across a little box I couldn't remember what was in it. 
Sorta like a spoon but the eye (think is SS) wire runs along the inside and formed another eye at the back. Small freshwater hook attached that was rusted out. Most likely found this when I was a kid and was just to good to throw way  Guessing it's around 60 years old and looks like a crappie killer... 
Cleaned it up and put a new hook on it with a little marabou and then a little flash attached to the shaft on the back of the "spoon". The belly was painted white but I gave it a coat of green fluorescent paint.


----------



## Bertrand

Loogie said:


> Beautiful flies. But you do know it’s Colombia not Columbia right?





Bertrand said:


> Loading up the box for first jungle trip to Columbia in February.





Loogie said:


> Beautiful flies. But you do know it’s Colombia not Columbia right?


Its a typo

still going may need more boxes


----------



## Featherbrain

Bertrand said:


> Its a typo
> 
> still going may need more boxes


Beautiful flies man


----------



## mfdevin

pretty much addicted to fishing this fly now, spinning in a ton of colors for different situations


----------



## Terry

A couple simple yet effective redfish flies.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

Just ordered a Renzetti Traveler vise and accessories from 239. Sold my old setup to pay for my divorce, excited to get back into tying.


----------



## mfdevin

VA-Gheenoe said:


> Just ordered a Renzetti Traveler vise and accessories from 239. Sold my old setup to pay for my divorce, excited to get back into tying.


That is the fly fishin’est thing I ever read 😂


----------



## Loogie

Bertrand said:


> Its a typo
> 
> still going may need more boxes


Those are great colors! Did they tell you what colors to use? That will be an awesome trip!


----------



## Bertrand

Loogie said:


> Those are great colors! Did they tell you what colors to use? That will be an awesome trip!


Gave me some basic patterns and i have been watching some videos of tyers that have been there and Brazil and what has worked. Still waiting on my 6/0 hooks to build some monsters


----------



## mro

Bertrand said:


> Loading up the box for first jungle trip to Columbia in February.


I'd take a couple of these just for fun... (2/0 mustad 3407's)


----------



## Shallow Expectations

She’s still a work in progress. Trying to decide how to add legs without leaving room for fouling.


----------



## texasag07

Tie them in on the top of the shrimp is easiest to tie them in without fouling. NExt would be to tie them on the side as close to the hook point as possible


----------



## Whatthechuck72

crabs for the fall red run


----------



## Cbenson4

Terry said:


> A couple simple yet effective redfish flies.
> View attachment 221176


Terry, what jig hooks are those?


----------



## Skram

More resin heads lately. Simple, fun and they just work. #1 and #2 Gama SL12S


----------



## Featherbrain

Skram said:


> View attachment 221392


Pretty!


----------



## Fishshoot

@Bertrand, flies look really good, payara like flash, if you can add weight to get em down to those toothy things. Check out Orinoco flies, Armando ties flies. Specifically for peacocks and payara and they are excellent.


----------



## Skram

Whatthechuck72 said:


> crabs for the fall red run


clean work! Tungsten beads?


----------



## mro




----------



## Thtguyrobb

Some quick easy guide flies for muddy water reds!


----------



## Whatthechuck72

Skram said:


> clean work! Tungsten beads?


Yes sir


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Whatthechuck72 said:


> Yes sir


what size tungsten are you using? I just went out and grabbed a pack of 4.8mm tungsten, and woo they are heavy with two beads lol

Going to be great for a deep black drum fly, im thinking about getting some glass beads, and going glass/tungsten/glass for less weight and more clack


----------



## Terry

Cbenson4 said:


> Terry, what jig hooks are those?


----------



## Whatthechuck72

Thtguyrobb said:


> what size tungsten are you using? I just went out and grabbed a pack of 4.8mm tungsten, and woo they are heavy with two beads lol
> 
> Going to be great for a deep black drum fly, im thinking about getting some glass beads, and going glass/tungsten/glass for less weight and more clack


3mm


----------



## mro




----------



## Shallow Expectations

#2 mantis shrimp. It’s a rip off of a EP mantis shrimp but changed out a few materials to make it cheaper to tie with EP’s increase in price. Fairly sure it will get the job done when the time comes.


----------



## strikeout

Shallow Expectations said:


> #2 mantis shrimp. It’s a rip off of a EP mantis shrimp but changed out a few materials to make it cheaper to tie with EP’s increase in price. Fairly sure it will get the job done when the time comes.
> View attachment 221561


Did you make the eyes?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

strikeout said:


> Did you make the eyes?


No I stopped making my own eyes. I commercial tie to for the amount of eyes i use it takes up too much of my time so i order these. I carry them on my site in a bunch of different colors and some even with glitter in them. I have more sizes coming as well. My supplier does great work and every eye is the same size and perfectly round like you see pictured. Fairly sure he's figured out a way to make them with a machine or mold as they are just all the perfectly the same.


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

Shallow Expectations said:


> No I stopped making my own eyes. I commercial tie to for the amount of eyes i use it takes up too much of my time so i order these. I carry them on my site in a bunch of different colors and some even with glitter in them. I have more sizes coming as well. My supplier does great work and every eye is the same size and perfectly round like you see pictured. Fairly sure he's figured out a way to make them with a machine or mold as they are just all the perfectly the same.


CW?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

hugestflyfisherman said:


> CW?


 CW-Flies.com or CW Flies on IG.


----------



## Newman

Shallow Expectations said:


> CW-Flies.com or CW Flies on IG.


Thank you!!
Just placed a small eye order.


----------



## Featherbrain

Newman said:


> Thank you!!
> Just placed a small eye order.


They look great, don’t they? I’m getting ready to do the same!


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Loving these ties with the beads


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Newman said:


> Thank you!!
> Just placed a small eye order.


Thanks man much appreciated. Make sure to post some pics here of what you tie up with them. This is the same fly but with the EP brush body. I like having all the micro legs in the body. Guess I’ll let the fish decide which they like best.


----------



## mro

synthetic
Mustad 1/0 7766-DT


----------



## Spottedtails




----------



## Fliesbynight

Favorite Fall pattern. Bucktail Deceivers in Blue Raspberry, Pink Lemonade and Chartreuse over White


----------



## mro

Fliesbynight said:


> Bucktail


Looking in my hair box, realized that over the years I've used up all the good stuff.
Just placed an order with Muskyfly.com
Wanted to order grade AA or better but they only had one in stock of a color I wanted so wound up ordering four more grade "A's" . Hope it replenishes my "inventory". If it's good quality I'll order a little more.


----------



## Blackdogfish




----------



## Cbenson4




----------



## Shallow Expectations

Ep crab. #2 seem a little too large. Should have done a #4 with smaller claws.


----------



## Fliesbynight

mro said:


> Looking in my hair box, realized that over the years I've used up all the good stuff.
> Just placed an order with Muskyfly.com
> Wanted to order grade AA or better but they only had one in stock of a color I wanted so wound up ordering four more grade "A's" . Hope it replenishes my "inventory". If it's good quality I'll order a little more.


I buy almost everything online but bucktail is the one thing I will not buy without handling it first. Take it out of the bag, splay it and look at the fibers, make sure I get the consistency and length I want. Sniff it to make sure it has been handled properly and doesn't smell rotten. Its the one of few things I am obessively picky about and I use a lot of it. I go to the shows with combustible cash in hand and usually come home with 7 or 9 tails.

Once home I spend some time dressing and trimming the tails. It saves time in the long run and makes it easier to locate the hair I want for the fly I'm tying but it makes a mess so I only do it in the dedicated tying area and vacuum it up before She Who Must Be Obeyed is any the wiser.


----------



## Flyfish40

Been tying up some jigs in addition to flies and the redfish and snook have been loving them! Great to have when your poling with a light spin rod until it’s your turn with the fly rod.


----------



## Flyfish40

Size #1 bugs


----------



## Fergal

Some deceivers


----------



## mro

*Fergal*

I really really don't need another vice... but yours looks to be the most adjustable I've seen.


----------



## MikeChamp12

Went to fly tying night down at 7 mile fly shop last night. Had a blast.


----------



## Fergal

mro said:


> *Fergal*
> 
> I really really don't need another vice... but yours looks to be the most adjustable I've seen.


It's a Jvice. He has a site, made in South Africa. I like it a lot.


----------



## mro

synthetic
Mustad 1/0 7766-DT


----------



## sjestok

#6 Contraband Crab, Gama SL11-3H


----------



## barbosa

Took a little to get right proportions and size but gonna tie a bunch of Blue Crabs now.


----------



## Fergal

Work in progress...


----------



## Fergal

Claws on 16


----------



## rspehL

Fergal said:


> Claws on 16
> View attachment 222257
> View attachment 222258


Looking good, what chenille is that?


----------



## Fergal

rspehL said:


> Looking good, what chenille is that?


Hareline medium ultra chenille


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## VA-Gheenoe

First shrimp on my new Renzetti.


----------



## strikeout

I tied whatever you want to call this the other day.


----------



## Fergal

Skok's on the right, mine on the left.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

EP mantis shrimp


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Fliesbynight said:


> I buy almost everything online but bucktail is the one thing I will not buy without handling it first. Take it out of the bag, splay it and look at the fibers, make sure I get the consistency and length I want. Sniff it to make sure it has been handled properly and doesn't smell rotten. Its the one of few things I am obessively picky about and I use a lot of it. I go to the shows with combustible cash in hand and usually come home with 7 or 9 tails.
> 
> Once home I spend some time dressing and trimming the tails. It saves time in the long run and makes it easier to locate the hair I want for the fly I'm tying but it makes a mess so I only do it in the dedicated tying area and vacuum it up before She Who Must Be Obeyed is any the wiser.


I feel the same way about hackles, I want to inspect them before I buy.


----------



## tprewett83

Im tying crabs with Deer Hair bodies, small lead eyes and bead chain eyes, tie a little blue down the bend of the hook, use silly legs but I do NOT have the perfect claws yet. What do yall use for claws?


----------



## Shallow Expectations

tprewett83 said:


> Im tying crabs with Deer Hair bodies, small lead eyes and bead chain eyes, tie a little blue down the bend of the hook, use silly legs but I do NOT have the perfect claws yet. What do yall use for claws?


If trying to stay natural a couple hackles for claws have always worked great. If not micro ultra chenille claws get the job done


----------



## Fergal

Steve_Mevers said:


> I feel the same way about hackles, I want to inspect them before I buy.


Same here, I need to see what I'm buying. I will take a chance on bucktails from time to time. I may not get what I want but it will still be useful.


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

Shallow Expectations said:


> EP mantis shrimp


I dig this fly man 👌


----------



## Featherbrain

Much happier with attempt #2.


----------



## Featherbrain

There’s a couple hooks in there somewhere….


----------



## mro

I received most of my order today from Muskyfool
Considering what things cost nowadays I think I got my moneys worth.
3 with the muskyfool label and 1 hairline


----------



## Fergal

mro said:


> I received most of my order today from Muskyfool
> Considering what things cost nowadays I think I got my moneys worth.
> 3 with the muskyfool label and 1 hairline
> 
> View attachment 222480


Thanks, I hadn't heard of that site, now my wallet is bit lighter!


----------



## Fergal

a bit of a mess...


----------



## Featherbrain

Fergal said:


> a bit of a mess...
> View attachment 222486


I’m a tiny bit jealous


----------



## MikeChamp12




----------



## rspehL




----------



## Fergal

Last one for the night


----------



## Cory Michner

Newman said:


> How big are the fish?
> If JVs sl12 is way too much hook, small tarpon don’t offer enough resistance for a heavy gauge wire hook to penetrate their hard mouths easily.
> Fish often just get pulled towards boat on strip set, absorbing all the necessary force.
> Try a thinner gauge hook like the Sc15 or B10s.
> 
> Only downside is a bigger model will undoubtedly appear out of woodwork and straighten it right out..


@Newman that is a really brilliant insight. I had never thought of that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Fergal said:


> Last one for the night
> View attachment 222497
> View attachment 222498


You got my vote!


----------



## Fergal

I tied a crap ton of strong arms for a trip last year but unfortunately I did not tie them correctly. The claw was not rigid, bodies too fluffy. They are fixable tho, so I should be able to salvage most, if not all of them. The wrong one is on the right, the 'fixed' one on the left.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## VA-Gheenoe

Been cranking these and gurglers out the last few days.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## rspehL

Fergal said:


> I tied a crap ton of strong arms for a trip last year but unfortunately I did not tie them correctly. The claw was not rigid, bodies too fluffy. They are fixable tho, so I should be able to salvage most, if not all of them. The wrong one is on the right, the 'fixed' one on the left
> View attachment 222513


Thanks for the explanation, I tied a bunch up wrong for a trip last year as well. Here is a great link for anyone interested in the right way to tie a strong arm... Tying the Strong Arm Merkin - Fly Fisherman


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## sjestok

Been tying Crazy Charlie’s for a trip to Belize in the summer. Never tied before, and just have a question about just how sparse the calf tail should be. The pink one has the calf tail in about what I think the ideal length of the wing should be, but the tan one is just a tad shorter and tied even more sparsely. Is one more preferable to the other? Or are they both good?


----------



## sjestok

Side profile for reference as well


----------



## Featherbrain

sjestok said:


> Side profile for reference as well
> View attachment 222734


Personally, I like the look and the proportions of the pink one the best. But I believe both would catch fish. Nice work!


----------



## lemaymiami

sjestok said:


> Side profile for reference as well
> View attachment 222734


Both of those Charlies are looking good - I used to tie a bunch of them in five different colors for the fly shops I was filling orders for... Had to quit tying commercially about three or four years ago now (couldn't keep up with guiding, lure making, etc.). Back then I did them in sizes #4 and #6. calling them "Clear Charlies"... Here's a pic of my favorite one personally, that I took fish up to and over 9lbs on near Biscayne Bay... along the oceanside of Elliott Key years ago wading.. 








It's the one on the bottom left...


----------



## fishnpreacher

sjestok said:


> Been tying Crazy Charlie’s for a trip to Belize in the summer. Never tied before, and just have a question about just how sparse the calf tail should be. The pink one has the calf tail in about what I think the ideal length of the wing should be, but the tan one is just a tad shorter and tied even more sparsely. Is one more preferable to the other? Or are they both good?
> View attachment 222732


Let the fish decide!! But I doubt you will tell any difference, they both look great!


----------



## sjestok

Thanks y’all, appreciate it! Just didn’t know if the sparsity of the wing made a huge difference. I’m sure once in the water, it won’t matter so much, just more so general profile.


----------



## Fergal

sjestok said:


> Thanks y’all, appreciate it! Just didn’t know if the sparsity of the wing made a huge difference. I’m sure once in the water, it won’t matter so much, just more so general profile.


I almost always prefer sparse of full/more. In general I tie different variations of things, more & less material, etc. 

Obviously any fly can be made less full on the water with a pair of scissors. So there’s that too.


----------



## Capt_Jear

Fergal said:


> I tied a crap ton of strong arms for a trip last year but unfortunately I did not tie them correctly. The claw was not rigid, bodies too fluffy. They are fixable tho, so I should be able to salvage most, if not all of them. The wrong one is on the right, the 'fixed' one on the left.
> View attachment 222512
> View attachment 222513


Make sure you tie the claw up the bend of the hook. Looks goofy pointing upwards but it adds buoyancy helping the fly turn over and sink/ride with the hook point up with less weight. Once you start throwing medium sized lead eyes on em for deep water and permit etc it doesn’t matter as much.


----------



## Fergal

Last of this batch (size 2 with small eyes), onto 2 with x-small.


----------



## Fergal

Another batch of claws


----------



## Flyfish40

Ready for some light wind and some redfish!! Who else likes fishing deer hair flies??


----------



## Featherbrain

Flyfish40 said:


> Ready for some light wind and some redfish!! Who else likes fishing deer hair flies??
> View attachment 222807
> View attachment 222808
> View attachment 222809
> View attachment 222810


I would like it a whole lot more if my deer hair head flies looked that good after I finish trimming them. Looks awesome!


----------



## mfdevin

Flyfish40 said:


> Ready for some light wind and some redfish!! Who else likes fishing deer hair flies??
> View attachment 222807
> View attachment 222808
> View attachment 222809
> View attachment 222810


That’s the one


----------



## mfdevin

kids have beat me down with the flu this week, but I managed to tie this lil guy. Size 6 gama bonefish hook, for the tannic water winter time redfish.


----------



## Flyfish40

Featherbrain said:


> I would like it a whole lot more if my deer hair head flies looked that good after I finish trimming them. Looks awesome!


Thanks man!


----------



## Kamtam

A tasty lookin shrab for murky water


----------



## mfdevin

Kamtam said:


> View attachment 222829
> A tasty lookin shrab for murky water


That thing would be dangerous for some smallmouth or freshwater striper too!


----------



## Whip

Woke up this morning with mullet on my mind.


----------



## MikeChamp12

Whip said:


> View attachment 222843
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning with mullet on my mind.
> View attachment 222843


Mullet head. What fibers?


----------



## Featherbrain

Tried and true classic…to aggravate all the 12 inch bass in the pond behind the house on the glass stick.


----------



## Whip

MikeChamp12 said:


> Mullet head. What fibers?


EP craft fur brush grey/white.


----------



## Fergal

Still working on this pattern


----------



## BrownDog

I’m reluctant to let the cat out of the bag but here is a secret pattern and color/combo that has worked for awhile now…


----------



## Thtguyrobb

filling up a box of kwans…i wanna throw other flies, but they just work so well…


----------



## Flyfish40

Some little redfish bugs


----------



## mro

2/0 Mustad 34007
See link below as to why this is my second most favorite fly











You can jump to the 6:50 minute mark to see this type of fly under water


----------



## ChromePow

Chopped a leg off while trimming, oops


----------



## Loogie

ChromePow said:


> Chopped a leg off while trimming, oops
> View attachment 222911


Plenty of 5 legged crabs in nature, lol


----------



## Capt_Jear

ChromePow said:


> Chopped a leg off while trimming, oops
> View attachment 222911


That’s ok, the fish can’t count 😉


----------



## Fergal

I'm getting tired of tying crabs but that's what I need.


----------



## mro

34007 Mustad 2/0
Rainbows and German Browns will eat the brown one


----------



## Thtguyrobb

docklights…on the horizon


----------



## hugestflyfisherman

Trying to work on some bonefish stuff lately


----------



## lemaymiami

mro said:


> 34007 Mustad 2/0
> Rainbows and German Browns will eat the brown one -tarpon and everything else will eat the brown one during shrimp season day or night as well...
> 
> View attachment 222958


----------



## birdyshooter

BrownDog said:


> I’m reluctant to let the cat out of the bag but here is a secret pattern and color/combo that has worked for awhile now…
> 
> View attachment 222869


Please share your recipe!!! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## mro

First ty of this type of crabs...
Left, size 6 gig hook
right, size 4 TMS 9393


----------



## Fergal




----------



## Fergal

These are an attempt at a strong arm shrimp type of fly. They weigh ~1.6grams, in the range of the regular ones. Maybe they'll be productive, maybe not.


----------



## Fergal




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## VA-Gheenoe




----------



## Fergal

6 more down, 6 more to go then on to something else.


----------



## mfdevin

lil bulky on the collar, but she’ll fish just fine. Size 4 kwan for the box.


----------



## permitchaser

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I recently moved to Okinawa, Japan, and am about to try my hand at Mahi fishing. I'm a bit at a loss for what flies to tie up as no one around here fly fishes. Anyone have experience with Mahi on the fly that can point me in the right direction for what to make?


Any clouser in chartreuse and white


----------



## BrownDog

I honestly thought these tails were super gimmicky at first but they really do have great action.
This fly has been catching a lot of fish lately.


----------



## birdyshooter

BrownDog said:


> I honestly thought these tails were super gimmicky at first but they really do have great action.
> This fly has been catching a lot of fish lately.
> 
> View attachment 223356


What test mono are you using for weed guards?


----------



## BrownDog

birdyshooter said:


> What test mono are you using for weed guards?


30 hard mono. Tied as a loop so it looks thicker doubled over at that angle.


----------



## birdyshooter

BrownDog said:


> 30 hard mono. Tied as a loop so it looks thicker doubled over at that angle.


Awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## Poon.Patrol

BrownDog said:


> I honestly thought these tails were super gimmicky at first but they really do have great action.
> This fly has been catching a lot of fish lately.
> 
> View attachment 223356


How is the durability on the tail for you? Even despite burning the tip it still unravels for me. Great looking fly!


----------



## BrownDog

Poon.Patrol said:


> How is the durability on the tail for you? Even despite burning the tip it still unravels for me. Great looking fly!


I burn and put a dab of resin on it. It’s still only good for a few fish.


----------



## Poon.Patrol

BrownDog said:


> I burn and put a dab of resin on it. It’s still only good for a few fish.


Gotcha I'll try the resin. Only after a few casts they would come apart for me.


----------



## neueklasse




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

purple drank !


----------



## Cbenson4

6/0 bugs for musky as well as some cobia poppers…


----------



## mro

Mustad 34011 3/0 in front, (5/8" from the front of the eye is turned down about 20 degrees)
Articulated with a Mustad 34007 1/0 stinger. When stripped, should dive a little then pop back up.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

WAR EAGLE !


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> View attachment 223602
> 
> 
> WAR EAGLE !


SOBF School of Photography?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

fatman said:


> SOBF School of Photography?


workin on my masters degree


----------



## MikeChamp12

My first attempt at a blue crabish fly.


----------



## Fergal

Getting rid of the UV smell


----------



## Flyfish40

tied on a size #2 small shrimp
Fly for the reds


----------



## Fergal




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Dang boys. Those things are like soft fuzzy sweaters at a high school dance.


----------



## mro

Left was coated with Loon UV, right with Liquid Fusion 










4oz bottle of liquid fusion $10.00
The "bad" you have to turn the fly now and then over several minuets till it dries enough to not sag, then hang the fly out of the way till it cures. 



Amazon.com : liquid fusion


----------



## Bertrand

Still loading up the Amazon box for February


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

Tying redfish flies for Spring. Winterized the Gheenoe yesterday and placed my annual order for Winter Trout flies from my local shop. I’ll fish trout and musky until March.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Fergal




----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Loogie

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 223952


Is that EP? Super nice!


----------



## mro

Top > Rabbit (edit, hareline micro rabbit zonker)
Bottom > Mink


----------



## Featherbrain

Loogie said:


> Is that EP? Super nice!


No sir, it’s just finesse body chenille. But I really appreciate the compliment just the same!


----------



## Featherbrain

mro said:


> Top > Rabbit
> Bottom > Mink
> View attachment 223965


That mink looks really nice! Does it come in strips like rabbit zonkers?


----------



## BrownDog

this one is designed to push some water and get noticed. won’t get to throw it until next summer.


----------



## mro

Featherbrain said:


> That mink looks really nice! Does it come in strips like rabbit zonkers?


Yes they do. Their called Mink Zonkers. Size, Micro (thinner strip) or regular.
Variety of colors. Can be hard to find sometimes as retailers don't seem to stock them as much as rabbit.

I've one Plano 3200 box filled with them of various size streamers I've tied.
I've been fishing them more than any other fly for years.
That said, I've tied a couple rabbit zonkers like I do the mink and they look pretty good in the water too.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Bored today on a rainy, dank Friday so I hit the vice for a while...

Ray's Fly. Simple and deadly.












Old-school epoxy Surf Candy. These things are fairly bullet proof, even with bluefish and barracuda it takes a while to destroy.











Lucky Strike. Simple and a good prospecting pattern. I use it a lot as a teaser when chucking plugs in the surf.












Here's an @mro inspired version.

Daytime










and night time....










Something I've been trying to figure out. I'll see if it works in the spring. Hopefully it's not just a gimmick.


----------



## Capt_Jear

mud bugs for the mud bones…

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capt_Jear said:


> mud bugs for the mud bones…
> View attachment 224143
> 
> View attachment 224145
> 
> View attachment 224146
> 
> View attachment 224144


Those look great


----------



## Tripletail

Capt_Jear said:


> mud bugs for the mud bones…
> View attachment 224143
> 
> View attachment 224145
> 
> View attachment 224146
> 
> View attachment 224144


That would be the perfect sheepie crab for here in bama, what material is the body?


----------



## Capt_Jear

Tripletail said:


> That would be the perfect sheepie crab for here in bama, what material is the body?


Body is ep fiber. Stacked and trimmed on the top side of the hook. Helps the fly turn over and sink hook point up really well.


----------



## Tripletail

Capt_Jear said:


> Body is ep fiber. Stacked and trimmed on the top side of the hook. Helps the fly turn over and sink hook point up really well.


Sweet! Looks great, thanks


----------



## Newman

BrownDog said:


> this one is designed to push some water and get noticed. won’t get to throw it until next summer.
> 
> View attachment 223967


what hook?


----------



## mfdevin

Featherbrain said:


> View attachment 223952


I wish my GCs looked this good 👍


----------



## Featherbrain

mfdevin said:


> I wish my GCs looked this good 👍


Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## Capt_Jear

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those look great


Thanks!


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Was asked to do some GT flies for a guy. Working on a pattern for him to keep it light. This is only a 3/0 that i am testing on snook to see how it swim then will work on making it in a 6/0.


----------



## BrownDog

Newman said:


> what hook?


Umpqua Tarpon, usually go for the SL12 but going to try something else.


----------



## Loogie

Shallow Expectations said:


> Was asked to do some GT flies for a guy. Working on a pattern for him to keep it light. This is only a 3/0 that i am testing on snook to see how it swim then will work on making it in a 6/0.
> View attachment 224230


Those eyes appear to be on a plastic strip, is that how they come? Or did you make that? Curious on the technique ….


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Loogie said:


> Those eyes appear to be on a plastic strip, is that how they come? Or did you make that? Curious on the technique ….


Those are clear tabs I get from the UK. They are a clear place you tie in then glue your eyes too. The benefit is not having the eyes glued into the fibers to mess with the movement or bulk of the head to push more water.


----------



## Fergal




----------



## mfdevin

new color of a pattern I tied and fish a lot last winter. Works for just about anything that eats anything crustacean(ish) off the bottom


----------



## Scottom1

Been messing around with some shrimpy flies lately


----------



## birdyshooter

Working on perfecting these wire guards.


----------



## Featherbrain

Fergal said:


> View attachment 224329
> View attachment 224330
> View attachment 224331


Are those rubber legs tied on or tied in? EP or Aunt Lydia’s yarn? You tie some of the cleanest crab patterns I’ve seen man. 🤙🏼


----------



## Fergal

Featherbrain said:


> Are those rubber legs tied on or tied in? EP or Aunt Lydia’s yarn? You tie some of the cleanest crab patterns I’ve seen man. 🤙🏼


Thanks - Lydia, they're tied in, in between yarn ties (single piece at a time). I try to make sure that no fibers are caught in the leg knot.


----------



## Fergal




----------



## MGH




----------



## JDiballa_2002




----------



## Drifter

Let my 3yo daughter pick some colors


----------



## MikeChamp12




----------



## Clamfoot

Flyfish40 said:


> tied on a size #2 small shrimp
> Fly for the reds


Are the silly legs tied in that way or is that just how it's sitting in your hand?


----------



## Flyfish40

Clamfoot said:


> Are the silly legs tied in that way or is that just how it's sitting in your hand?
> 
> View attachment 224775


Hey that’s actually the weed guard


----------



## Clamfoot

Flyfish40 said:


> Hey that’s actually the weed guard


Ah ....I got it.
It looks weird at that angle.
I thought you had some super cool trick with the legs.


----------



## Flyfish40

Clamfoot said:


> Ah ....I got it.
> It looks weird at that angle.
> I thought you had some super cool trick with the legs.


I wish!


----------



## Terry




----------



## mfdevin

shrimpy lil guys, tied on a size 6. Love that shrimp dub brush from ep.


----------



## Newman

BrownDog said:


> Umpqua Tarpon, usually go for the SL12 but going to try something else.


SL12S giving you trouble??


----------



## BrownDog

Newman said:


> SL12S giving you trouble??


not at all!


----------



## mro

they look a little better at arms length


----------



## Flyfish40

Little redfish/drum fly. #2 hook extra small lead eyes


----------



## Featherbrain

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 224926
> 
> Little redfish/drum fly. #2 hook extra small lead eyes


Clean 🤙🏼


----------



## Flyfish40

Featherbrain said:


> Clean 🤙🏼


Thanks man!


----------



## Tankerfly

Tied my first Flexo today, using a kit from @Shallow Expectations and his video. Learned a few things about proportions and am excited to tie more!


----------



## EasternGlow

Couple backcountry shrimp for the Glades


----------



## mro

Top water s-wisher


----------



## MikeChamp12

fishing tomorrow. Hope to get a shot at a permit 🤞


----------



## MikeChamp12

mro said:


> Top water s-wisher
> 
> View attachment 224993


Man I can see the snook fighting over this down here.


----------



## Fergal




----------



## MikeChamp12

Fergal said:


> View attachment 225000


Are those hooks the B10S stingers?


----------



## Drifter




----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

War Eagle —- Freezus edition.


----------



## Fergal

MikeChamp12 said:


> Are those hooks the B10S stingers?


Umpqua back country


----------



## Terry

And it works.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

Tankerfly said:


> Tied my first Flexo today, using a kit from @Shallow Expectations and his video. Learned a few things about proportions and am excited to tie more!
> View attachment 224954


Nice work. Now just need to see it in a permit's mouth


----------



## strikeout

Meth fly


----------



## Smackdaddy53

strikeout said:


> View attachment 225228
> 
> Meth fly


Redfish steal copper for it?


----------



## strikeout

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Redfish steal copper for it?


All day scurrying about


----------



## Smackdaddy53

strikeout said:


> All day scurrying about


The Methican


----------



## Flyfish40

one of my favorite patterns for reds!


----------



## sjestok

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 225245
> 
> 
> View attachment 225246
> 
> 
> one of my favorite patterns for reds!


You selling any of these? This is a fly I’d buy and use. Beautiful work


----------



## mro

Mustad 3407 size 1


----------



## Cbenson4

Been loving theses jig hooks


----------



## Cbenson4




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Cbenson4 said:


> View attachment 225386


Man you are clean and consistent!


----------



## Poon.Patrol

Cbenson4 said:


> Been loving theses jig hooks
> View attachment 225301
> 
> View attachment 225300


Those look awesome! With the bead chain eyes does the fly turn over hook point up?


----------



## Cbenson4

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man you are clean and consistent!


Thanks Smack! 

@Poon.Patrol Thank you! Yes they’ll turn over and ride hook up. The natural jig shape helps with that also


----------



## Flyfish40

Shrimps for the reds… snook like them too!


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## Terry

Go Gators!!


----------



## Fergal




----------



## Thtguyrobb

tried my hand at tying the astro shrimp from space coast flies…turned out pretty good


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Fergal




----------



## Fliesbynight

Fergal, is that bucktail on those flatwings? It looks like it has a sheen to it.


----------



## Fergal

Fliesbynight said:


> Fergal, is that bucktail on those flatwings? It looks like it has a sheen to it.


Bucktail and rhea with some flash.


----------



## eightwt

Fergal said:


> Bucktail and rhea with some flash.


Target species for this tie?


----------



## Fergal

eightwt said:


> Target species for this tie?


I’m an NE guy, so striped bass. But I have time coming in Florida so things like this might get used. You can’t go wrong with basic white.


----------



## eightwt

Fergal said:


> I’m an NE guy, so striped bass. But I have time coming in Florida so things like this might get used. You can’t go wrong with basic white.


Kinda thought so. Reminded me of a tie I picked up at a show when I lived on E. Shore.


----------



## Drifter




----------



## AlexDyal

Fun little shrimp pattern for dirty water redfish


----------



## mfdevin

AlexDyal said:


> Fun little shrimp pattern for dirty water redfish
> View attachment 225901
> 
> View attachment 225900


Love this


----------



## Cbenson4

Trying to figure out the local striper fishery -


----------



## MikeChamp12

Playing with some dubbing and learning how to use this dubbing spinner thing.


----------



## birdyshooter

MikeChamp12 said:


> Playing with some dubbing and learning how to use this dubbing spinner thing.
> View attachment 226014
> 
> View attachment 226013
> 
> View attachment 226015
> 
> View attachment 226016


T’aint much to it. Well done!!👍👍


----------



## Rick_n11

MikeChamp12 said:


> Playing with some dubbing and learning how to use this dubbing spinner thing.
> View attachment 226014
> 
> View attachment 226013
> 
> View attachment 226015
> 
> View attachment 226016


I’ve been tinkering with the same thing, seems a dubbing loop is a lot more cost effective than 18 dollar ep brushes!


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Fliesbynight

Cbenson4 said:


> Trying to figure out the local striper fishery -



If you're in the north-east, like me, those will fish! I would also tie a few without the weighted eyes for when they are higher in the water column.


----------



## mro

Fliesbynight said:


> for when they are higher in the water column.


Or strip it faster as soon as it hits the water.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Flatwing version of Ray's Fly. Because... Flatwings. And Ray's Fly.


----------



## Cbenson4

Fliesbynight said:


> If you're in the north-east, like me, those will fish! I would also tie a few without the weighted eyes for when they are higher in the water column.


They worked this AM. Good call - Tied some rivets as well for that reason. I’m fishing southeast freshwater fish


----------



## MGH

These are a crawfish pattern from the Alvin Dedeaux “guide fly” collection that I plan to try out on the shoal bass the next time I hit the river. This is only the 2nd and 3rd fly I have ever tied. I finally shook the dust off my vintage 90’s White River fly tying kit thanks to the inspiration from this thread.


----------



## barbosa

Crab and shrimp looking things…


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Fergal




----------



## Smackdaddy53

I finished building my portable fly tying box and tied a couple of bugs to break it in. My first in years.


----------



## kjnengr

Beautiful work @Smackdaddy53 . What keeps the whole box from leaning forward when you pull down hard with the thread when the vise is sitting on the cantilevered shelf?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

kjnengr said:


> Beautiful work @Smackdaddy53 . What keeps the whole box from leaning forward when you pull down hard with the thread when the vise is sitting on the cantilevered shelf?


It’s red oak, I think a toddler could stand on that shelf and not tip it over. It might not look heavy but it’s about 40 pounds empty. There’s about 14’ of 3/4 x 12” red oak in it plus the drawer and dividers.


----------



## fatman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s red oak, I think a toddler could stand on that shelf and not tip it over. It might not look heavy but it’s about 40 pounds empty. There’s about 14’ of 3/4 x 12” red oak in it plus the drawer and dividers.


that thing oughta withstand the apocalypse


----------



## mro

Smackdaddy53 said:


> finished building


Nice... out of the box thinking 
Only wood I like better than oak is walnut although I've used maple some.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mro said:


> Nice... out of the box thinking
> Only wood I like better than oak is walnut although I've used maple some.


I copied Freestone Designs box and made some changes. They sell for almost $900 so I had to build my own with what was available locally. I have about $275 in materials and ten or so hours in it. 
I will pass this down to my son and when you pull the drawer all the way out I left him a message on the inside back.


----------



## maismo12

Been tying Redfish flies lately, mostly shrimp.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I finished building my portable fly tying box and tied a couple of bugs to break it in. My first in years.


Nice job, @Smackdaddy53. I like the heavy duty construction and minimalist design.
Next time I get it down out of the attic, I'll share pics mine. It's way over done, like almost everything else I do.

OCD is a bitch.....


----------



## maismo12

A baitfish pattern I’ve been playing with. I’m a fan of tiny baitfish patterns. This is sort of a DT special - but how I like it.


----------



## Flyfish40

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I finished building my portable fly tying box and tied a couple of bugs to break it in. My first in years.
> 
> View attachment 226378
> View attachment 226370
> View attachment 226371
> View attachment 226372
> View attachment 226373
> View attachment 226374
> View attachment 226375
> View attachment 226376
> View attachment 226377


That is too cool!!!


----------



## mro

small tarpon fly


----------



## Flyfish40

a buddy of mine duck hunts and sent me some feathers. They made some badass claws! Number #2 crab ready for some
Redfish!


----------



## KYgheenoe

Hopefully santas bag contains some EP brush this year, running low. Merry Christmas you Microskiff filthy animals


----------



## Poon.Patrol

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 226535
> View attachment 226536
> View attachment 226537
> 
> View attachment 226538
> 
> 
> a buddy of mine duck hunts and sent me some feathers. They made some badass claws! Number #2 crab ready for some
> Redfish!


Dude that fly fucks. Going to have to mimic that. What material is that in between the claws?


----------



## Flyfish40

Poon.Patrol said:


> Dude that fly fucks. Going to have to mimic that. What material is that in between the claws?


Thanks man! I take a rabbit strip and cut the fibers off and use a pinch of that. Also I think raccoon would be a good choice too if you have that.


----------



## Poon.Patrol

Flyfish40 said:


> Thanks man! I take a rabbit strip and cut the fibers off and use a pinch of that. Also I think raccoon would be a good choice too if you have that.


Thanks I thought it was rabbit! Looks awesome great fly.


----------



## mro

Had some fluff left over on my table so made the mighty might deceiver
and a here's looking at ya bug


----------



## mro




----------



## Smackdaddy53

mro said:


> View attachment 226606


USA!


----------



## mro




----------



## Keith Sharp

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I finished building my portable fly tying box and tied a couple of bugs to break it in.


Nice box! I especially like the handle. So much nicer than a store-bought one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Keith Sharp said:


> Nice box! I especially like the handle. So much nicer than a store-bought one.


Thank you! I’m happy with it, especially for 1/3 the cost. It’s always fun and satisfying building something your self.


----------



## mro

Posted this in another thread, 
received a new marking pen today and result is the second pic.


----------



## Rayreds

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I finished building my portable fly tying box and tied a couple of bugs to break it in. My first in years.
> 
> View attachment 226378
> View attachment 226370
> View attachment 226371
> View attachment 226372
> View attachment 226373
> View attachment 226374
> View attachment 226375
> View attachment 226376
> View attachment 226377





Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s red oak, I think a toddler could stand on that shelf and not tip it over. It might not look heavy but it’s about 40 pounds empty. There’s about 14’ of 3/4 x 12” red oak in it plus the drawer and dividers.


Any plans


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rayreds said:


> Any plans


I can give you rough dimensions. I build things on the fly so no plans.


----------



## Rayreds

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can give you rough dimensions. I build things on the fly so no plans.


Thanks will set it up my self.


----------



## ncfly07

Some very basic ties using micro dragon tails and EP tarantula brush. Curious if anyone on here has had success with the smaller dragon tails for redfish/trout? Haven’t tested this pattern yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ncfly07 said:


> Some very basic ties using micro dragon tails and EP tarantula brush. Curious if anyone on here has had success with the smaller dragon tails for redfish/trout? Haven’t tested this pattern yet.
> View attachment 226771


Should work just fine


----------



## Sabalo99

ncfly07 said:


> Some very basic ties using micro dragon tails and EP tarantula brush. Curious if anyone on here has had success with the smaller dragon tails for redfish/trout? Haven’t tested this pattern yet.
> View attachment 226771


They will get crushed


----------



## Fergal




----------



## Flyfish40

A seaducer/kwan style shrimp fly for those redfish we all love. Lays down super soft and has the movement you need


----------



## Skram

Flyfish40 said:


> a buddy of mine duck hunts and sent me some feathers. They made some badass claws! Number #2 crab ready for some
> Redfish!


Very Nice!


----------



## Skram

Quick little drum bug on a #2 Umpqua Jig Hook. Hopefully sea trial it this weekend.


----------



## barry noll

Some baitfish for early spring.


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## Flyfish40

#2 finger mullet … craft fur tail for movement and finished with EP fibers


----------



## Bill Payne

Here’s the video from mid coast fly fishing clubs fly tying night the other night. it’s a baitfish pattern that uses the synthetic fiber from regular yarn. A very affordable alternative. The pattern itself is pretty easy to tie in really any color to match a situation.



https://youtube.be/vidmFQKPHwY


----------



## mro




----------



## Thtguyrobb




----------



## mcf9541

Been messing around with some crab patterns. Threw in some stealhead and trout flies someone asked me to tie. Looking for some cool shrimp/crab fly ideas.


----------



## Clamfoot

mcf9541 said:


> Been messing around with some crab patterns. Threw in some stealhead and trout flies someone asked me to tie. Looking for some cool shrimp/crab fly ideas.
> 
> View attachment 227188


that crab is sweet.


----------



## MGH

Road Kill Clouser. Found a deer tail down the road from the house and my cat brought us a Christmas squirrel the other day as a gift. Didn’t want any of it to go to waste so clipped a little hair from each to see what I could come up with. I think I need to work on my eye placement. It seems the eyes are a little too far aft.


----------



## TF21

View attachment 227217

The eyes look fine, they could actually be further back and still work depending on what you want the fly to do in the water. I would only use a little less material, great looking fly though.


----------



## VELUNZA

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 221816
> View attachment 221817
> 
> Been tying up some jigs in addition to flies and the redfish and snook have been loving them! Great to have when your poling with a light spin rod until it’s your turn with the fly rod.


What jig heads are those?


----------



## kjnengr

Bill Payne said:


> Here’s the video from mid coast fly fishing clubs fly tying night the other night. it’s a baitfish pattern that uses the synthetic fiber from regular yarn. A very affordable alternative. The pattern itself is pretty easy to tie in really any color to match a situation.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.be/vidmFQKPHwY


I couldn't get the link to work.


----------



## kjnengr

MGH said:


> Road Kill Clouser. Found a deer tail down the road from the house and my cat brought us a Christmas squirrel the other day as a gift. Didn’t want any of it to go to waste so clipped a little hair from each to see what I could come up with. I think I need to work on my eye placement. It seems the eyes are a little too far aft.


Bob Clouser himself ties the eyes pretty far back.


----------



## Dskiff25

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 226850
> View attachment 226851
> View attachment 226852
> 
> A seaducer/kwan style shrimp fly for those redfish we all love. Lays down super soft and has the movement you need


Are you spinning the craft fur on the body to get it to be full like that? Beautiful fly!


----------



## Flyfish40

Dskiff25 said:


> Are you spinning the craft fur on the body to get it to be full like that? Beautiful fly!


Thank you! That is EP fiber and I’m doing a top stack. Just placing a pinch of EP on top of the hook shank pull it back and do about 2 more tie in with EP fibers. Then brush pull and trim to shape


----------



## mfdevin




----------



## FJVKeys

shrimp and clousers


----------



## Backcountry 16

Tibor porn as well


----------



## Capt_Jear

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 224342
> 
> Working on perfecting these wire guards.


I’m digging that weed guard! Nice work. Might have to try that


----------



## Thtguyrobb

Defense up crab!


----------

